# Are Whites Ashamed...



## Asclepias

that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?


----------



## Hossfly

Asclepias said:


> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?


That's old news. Quit pissing and moaning and move into the 21st Century without a chip on your shoulder. Someone will definitely knock it off.


----------



## Asclepias

Hossfly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> That's old news. Quit pissing and moaning and move into the 21st Century without a chip on your shoulder. Someone will definitely knock it off.
Click to expand...

Can you answer the question or should I ignore you for being off topic?


----------



## Hossfly

Asclepias said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> That's old news. Quit pissing and moaning and move into the 21st Century without a chip on your shoulder. Someone will definitely knock it off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you answer the question or should I ignore you for being off topic?
Click to expand...

Do what you will. I wasn't around then and neither were you.


----------



## The Irish Ram

Considering most nations had slaves, who is it you think we got a 300 year jump on?
Since I have never owned a slave the answer to your question is, "No."
It is your leadership, the Democrats,  that kept voting to keep you down.  Are you ashamed for supporting the Democrats?  You should be.  
And lastly,  don't forget to thank Trump for getting blacks back to work.


----------



## 9thIDdoc

No.
Are Black Americans ashamed of Black African's theft of White people's property in S. Africa and elsewhere? Same thing.
I am not responsible for anyone's actions except my own. Exactly like you.


----------



## Asclepias

The Irish Ram said:


> Considering most nations had slaves, who is it you think we got a 300 year jump on?
> Since I have never owned a slave the answer to your question is, "No."
> It is your leadership, the Democrats,  that kept voting to keep you down.  Are you ashamed for supporting the Democrats?  You should be.
> And lastly,  don't forget to thank Trump for getting blacks back to work.


You got a jump on every other race in the US. 

Thanks for answering honestly.


----------



## Asclepias

9thIDdoc said:


> No.
> Are Black Americans ashamed of Black African's theft of White people's property in S. Africa and elsewhere? Same thing.
> I am not responsible for anyone's actions except my own. Exactly like you.


White people have no valid property rights in S. Africa. Not even the same ball park.

Thanks for answering honestly about not being ashamed.


----------



## Hossfly

Asclepias said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering most nations had slaves, who is it you think we got a 300 year jump on?
> Since I have never owned a slave the answer to your question is, "No."
> It is your leadership, the Democrats,  that kept voting to keep you down.  Are you ashamed for supporting the Democrats?  You should be.
> And lastly,  don't forget to thank Trump for getting blacks back to work.
> 
> 
> 
> You got a jump on every other race in the US.
> 
> Thanks for answering honestly.
Click to expand...

If you knew the answer then what the fuck did you ask for?


----------



## impuretrash

Asclepias said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> Are Black Americans ashamed of Black African's theft of White people's property in S. Africa and elsewhere? Same thing.
> I am not responsible for anyone's actions except my own. Exactly like you.
> 
> 
> 
> White people have no valid property rights in S. Africa. Not even the same ball park.
> 
> Thanks for answering honestly about not being ashamed.
Click to expand...


Should the french cede their territory to the gauls?


----------



## bodecea

Asclepias said:


> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?


Interesting take.


----------



## Asclepias

bodecea said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting take.
Click to expand...

Perspectives


----------



## tinydancer

For crying out loud, First Nations had slaves. First slaves in America under the Brits were white. Slavery was the norm world wide.


----------



## Hossfly

Asclepias said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> Are Black Americans ashamed of Black African's theft of White people's property in S. Africa and elsewhere? Same thing.
> I am not responsible for anyone's actions except my own. Exactly like you.
> 
> 
> 
> White people have no valid property rights in S. Africa. Not even the same ball park.
> 
> Thanks for answering honestly about not being ashamed.
Click to expand...

Study the history of South Africa before you embarrass yourself with your lies.


----------



## Asclepias

tinydancer said:


> For crying out loud, First Nations had slaves. First slaves in America under the Brits were white. Slavery was the norm world wide.


You deflected so much you didnt answer the question. Please stop that.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Do milkweeds ever concern themselves with anything but race?


----------



## Asclepias

Hossfly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering most nations had slaves, who is it you think we got a 300 year jump on?
> Since I have never owned a slave the answer to your question is, "No."
> It is your leadership, the Democrats,  that kept voting to keep you down.  Are you ashamed for supporting the Democrats?  You should be.
> And lastly,  don't forget to thank Trump for getting blacks back to work.
> 
> 
> 
> You got a jump on every other race in the US.
> 
> Thanks for answering honestly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you knew the answer then what the fuck did you ask for?
Click to expand...

I didnt know the answer. I just thanked the person for answering honestly.  What made you think I knew the answer?


----------



## Asclepias

Hossfly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> Are Black Americans ashamed of Black African's theft of White people's property in S. Africa and elsewhere? Same thing.
> I am not responsible for anyone's actions except my own. Exactly like you.
> 
> 
> 
> White people have no valid property rights in S. Africa. Not even the same ball park.
> 
> Thanks for answering honestly about not being ashamed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Study the history of South Africa before you embarrass yourself with your lies.
Click to expand...

I did and my truths havent changed.  However, this has nothing to do with the topic.


----------



## Mac1958

Hey, they're already ashamed, and they're making sure their kids are too.

That'll teach 'em!
.


----------



## Asclepias

Mac1958 said:


> Hey, they're already ashamed, and they're making sure their kids are too.
> 
> That'll teach 'em!
> .


So far most of the whites that have answered said they are not ashamed. Thanks for answering honestly.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Here in New York a lot of Whites have only been here about 100 years, be it Italians, Irish Catholics, Jews, Germans, Poles, Portuguese, Greeks etc.


----------



## Mac1958

Asclepias said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, they're already ashamed, and they're making sure their kids are too.
> 
> That'll teach 'em!
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far most of the whites that have answered said they are not ashamed. Thanks for answering honestly.
Click to expand...

Well, my white half feels JUST HORRIBLE.

Other than that, I really don't give a shit.  Neither does my mixed race family.
.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

No.  I'm not ashamed.  No more than I'm ashamed of a dog that must walk on a leash.  The animals are allowed only limited freedom.  Back in the day the care of blacks was the white man's burden. It still is.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Some of my grandparents were born in Europe, in what form do we have a "Head-start" exactly?

If anything, you Jack-Arses have been here a lot longer than "US"


----------



## Asclepias

Tipsycatlover said:


> No.  I'm not ashamed.  No more than I'm ashamed of a dog that must walk on a leash.  The animals are allowed only limited freedom.  Back in the day the care of blacks was the white man's burden. It still is.


Thanks for answering honestly.


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Some of my grandparents were born in Europe, in what form do we have a "Head-start" exactly?
> 
> If anything, you Jack-Arses have been here a lot longer than "US"


Are you currently in the US?  If not I am not talking to you. If you are then your family immediately benefited from being white the instant they became us citizens.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of my grandparents were born in Europe, in what form do we have a "Head-start" exactly?
> 
> If anything, you Jack-Arses have been here a lot longer than "US"
> 
> 
> 
> Are you currently in the US?  If not I am not talking to you. If you are then your family immediately benefited from being white the instant they became us citizens.
Click to expand...


Oh really?
So, first "My Family" were ridiculed for being "Polish / Catholic", and then for being "White" once Affirmative Action could be used to discriminate against "Whites"?????


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of my grandparents were born in Europe, in what form do we have a "Head-start" exactly?
> 
> If anything, you Jack-Arses have been here a lot longer than "US"
> 
> 
> 
> Are you currently in the US?  If not I am not talking to you. If you are then your family immediately benefited from being white the instant they became us citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh really?
> So, first "My Family" were ridiculed for being "Polish / Catholic", and then for being "White" once Affirmative Action could be used to discriminate against "Whites"?????
Click to expand...

Even when they were ridiculed they were still considered to be less of a threat than Blacks.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of my grandparents were born in Europe, in what form do we have a "Head-start" exactly?
> 
> If anything, you Jack-Arses have been here a lot longer than "US"
> 
> 
> 
> Are you currently in the US?  If not I am not talking to you. If you are then your family immediately benefited from being white the instant they became us citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh really?
> So, first "My Family" were ridiculed for being "Polish / Catholic", and then for being "White" once Affirmative Action could be used to discriminate against "Whites"?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even when they were ridiculed they were still considered to be less of a threat than Blacks.
Click to expand...


So, which Whites are as violent of a threat as "Blacks"?

I mean Russia has the highest "White" murder rate in the World, and even though they live in a lot worse poverty than Black-Americans, the murder rate of Russia is a lot lower than Afro-Americans.


----------



## Geaux4it

Asclepias said:


> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?


Plenty teams come back being down multiple points

Blacks just don't have the juice

-Geaux


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of my grandparents were born in Europe, in what form do we have a "Head-start" exactly?
> 
> If anything, you Jack-Arses have been here a lot longer than "US"
> 
> 
> 
> Are you currently in the US?  If not I am not talking to you. If you are then your family immediately benefited from being white the instant they became us citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh really?
> So, first "My Family" were ridiculed for being "Polish / Catholic", and then for being "White" once Affirmative Action could be used to discriminate against "Whites"?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even when they were ridiculed they were still considered to be less of a threat than Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, which Whites are as violent of a threat as "Blacks"?
> 
> I mean Russia has the highest "White" murder rate in the World, and even though they live in a lot worse poverty than Black-Americans, the murder rate of Russia is a lot lower than Afro-Americans.
Click to expand...

Pretty much all whites are violent.   When I say "threat" I mean a threat to out succeed you whites which is what the topic is about. Are you embarrassed and angry your founding fathers and subsequent leadership thought so little of whites they had to develop systems to keep Blacks down so you could have a head start?


----------



## Asclepias

Geaux4it said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty teams come back being down multiple points
> 
> Blacks just don't have the juice
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...

The game we're playing whites were spotted a 300 point lead, the refs are cheating for the whites, and the whites are still whining.

If Blacks didnt have the juice why did you need a head start?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of my grandparents were born in Europe, in what form do we have a "Head-start" exactly?
> 
> If anything, you Jack-Arses have been here a lot longer than "US"
> 
> 
> 
> Are you currently in the US?  If not I am not talking to you. If you are then your family immediately benefited from being white the instant they became us citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh really?
> So, first "My Family" were ridiculed for being "Polish / Catholic", and then for being "White" once Affirmative Action could be used to discriminate against "Whites"?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even when they were ridiculed they were still considered to be less of a threat than Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, which Whites are as violent of a threat as "Blacks"?
> 
> I mean Russia has the highest "White" murder rate in the World, and even though they live in a lot worse poverty than Black-Americans, the murder rate of Russia is a lot lower than Afro-Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty much all whites are violent.   When I say "threat" I mean a threat to out succeed you whites which is what the topic is about. Are you embarrassed and angry your founding fathers and subsequent leadership thought so little of whites they had to develop systems to keep Blacks down?
Click to expand...


It's clearly unnecessary to think Whites need a leg up against Blacks, LOL

Now when it comes to Ashkenazi Jews, or some Asiatics that's a different story.

But, ultimately the most important strides have been mostly by White Christians.


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you currently in the US?  If not I am not talking to you. If you are then your family immediately benefited from being white the instant they became us citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really?
> So, first "My Family" were ridiculed for being "Polish / Catholic", and then for being "White" once Affirmative Action could be used to discriminate against "Whites"?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even when they were ridiculed they were still considered to be less of a threat than Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, which Whites are as violent of a threat as "Blacks"?
> 
> I mean Russia has the highest "White" murder rate in the World, and even though they live in a lot worse poverty than Black-Americans, the murder rate of Russia is a lot lower than Afro-Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty much all whites are violent.   When I say "threat" I mean a threat to out succeed you whites which is what the topic is about. Are you embarrassed and angry your founding fathers and subsequent leadership thought so little of whites they had to develop systems to keep Blacks down?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's clearly unnecessary to think Whites need a leg up against Blacks, LOL
> 
> Now when it comes to Ashkenazi Jews, or some Asiatics that's a different story.
> 
> But, ultimately the most important strides have been mostly by White Christians.
Click to expand...

Its kind of apparent whites need a leg up. Hell they obviously need an entire body up. Thats what this thread is about.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really?
> So, first "My Family" were ridiculed for being "Polish / Catholic", and then for being "White" once Affirmative Action could be used to discriminate against "Whites"?????
> 
> 
> 
> Even when they were ridiculed they were still considered to be less of a threat than Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, which Whites are as violent of a threat as "Blacks"?
> 
> I mean Russia has the highest "White" murder rate in the World, and even though they live in a lot worse poverty than Black-Americans, the murder rate of Russia is a lot lower than Afro-Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty much all whites are violent.   When I say "threat" I mean a threat to out succeed you whites which is what the topic is about. Are you embarrassed and angry your founding fathers and subsequent leadership thought so little of whites they had to develop systems to keep Blacks down?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's clearly unnecessary to think Whites need a leg up against Blacks, LOL
> 
> Now when it comes to Ashkenazi Jews, or some Asiatics that's a different story.
> 
> But, ultimately the most important strides have been mostly by White Christians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its kind of apparent whites need a leg up. Thats what this thread is about.
Click to expand...


Yeah, that must be it.

Haiti poorer than it's longer White colonized rival of Jamaica.

Liberia poorer than it's longer White colonized rival of Sierra Leone.

It seems rather than hindering Black success as many Liberals insist, ultimately Whites seem to have helped Blacks success.


----------



## Asclepias

WillMunny said:


> Awww, poor wittle Asclepias, such a saint-like perpetual victim, bwess his wittle heart.  Always so butthurt over events from centuries ago.  Let me tell you a little story: once upon a time, my VERY WHITE Irish ancestors were enslaved, butchered and starved by the English for 800 years - centuries longer than black slavery in America.  Yet you don't see me having stompy-foot tantrums over it and blaming my personal problems for events that took place generations before I was born.  Because unlike you, I'm a man and not a sniveling "blame everybody else" child.  But go on, have your little hissy fits and continue to prove how PATHETIC the black community really is.


You didnt answer my question. Are you pissed your founding fathers and subsequent leadership  thought so little of your ability?


----------



## Meathead

Asclepias said:


> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?


How bizarre. If the Founding Father's gave whites a 300 year "head start" it would be till 2076. After that who will be to blame for black failure.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> So, which Whites are as violent of a threat as "Blacks"?


Black people as a race are not more violent than whites. That's the myth that was created and perpetuated to justify the violence committed against people of African descent which the white race then decrminalized so that they could do so without repercussions.  The first gun control laws in this country were instituted so that the legally freed slaves could not take up arms in their defense against the klan or any white person.
The Racist Roots of Gun Control

I'm sure you can understand how heinous and sick this was and how the effects linger on even today

“Racial terror lynching was a tool used to enforce Jim Crow laws and racial segregation — *a tactic for maintaining racial control by victimizing the entire African-American community*, not merely punishment of an alleged perpetrator for a crime,” the report said.
New details emerge on lynchings in Jim Crow South​


----------



## Geaux4it

Asclepias said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty teams come back being down multiple points
> 
> Blacks just don't have the juice
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The game we're playing whites were spotted a 300 point lead, the refs are cheating for the whites, and the whites are still whining.
> 
> If Blacks didnt have the juice why did you need a head start?
Click to expand...

You mean Blacks came from Africa not knowing how to read? Why is that?

-Geaux


----------



## Asclepias

Geaux4it said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty teams come back being down multiple points
> 
> Blacks just don't have the juice
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The game we're playing whites were spotted a 300 point lead, the refs are cheating for the whites, and the whites are still whining.
> 
> If Blacks didnt have the juice why did you need a head start?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean Blacks came from Africa not knowing how to read? Why is that?
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...

You do realize they didnt speak or read english in Africa and they had their own languages right?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, which Whites are as violent of a threat as "Blacks"?
> 
> 
> 
> Black people as a race are not more violent than whites. That's the myth that was created and perpetuated to justify the violence committed against people of African descent which the white race then decrminalized so that they could do so without repercussions.  The first gun control laws in this country were instituted so that the legally freed slaves could not take up arms in their defense against the klan or any white person.
> The Racist Roots of Gun Control
> 
> I'm sure you can understand how heinous and sick this was and how the effects linger on even today
> 
> “Racial terror lynching was a tool used to enforce Jim Crow laws and racial segregation — *a tactic for maintaining racial control by victimizing the entire African-American community*, not merely punishment of an alleged perpetrator for a crime,” the report said.
> New details emerge on lynchings in Jim Crow South​
Click to expand...


52% of the murders recorded  in the U.S.A are  by Blacks, and 13% of the U.S.A is Black.

Any questions?


----------



## there4eyeM

Any human might well be ashamed of what humans have done and are still doing to humans.


----------



## Meathead

Asclepias said:


> You do realize they didnt speak or read english in Africa and they had their own languages right?


And yet 400 years later it's still true.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood

Asclepias said:


> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?




No.  I wasn't alive.  I never owned slaves.


----------



## Geaux4it

Asclepias said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty teams come back being down multiple points
> 
> Blacks just don't have the juice
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The game we're playing whites were spotted a 300 point lead, the refs are cheating for the whites, and the whites are still whining.
> 
> If Blacks didnt have the juice why did you need a head start?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean Blacks came from Africa not knowing how to read? Why is that?
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize they didnt speak or read english in Africa and they had their own languages right?
Click to expand...

But.....

African states played a role in the slave trade, and slavery was a common practice among Sub Saharan Africans before the involvement of the Arabs, Berbers and Europeans. There were three types: those who were slaves through conquest, those who were slaves due to unpaid debts, or those whose parents gave them as slaves to tribal chiefs. Chieftains would barter their slaves to Arab, Berber, Ottoman or European buyers for rum, spices, cloth or other goods.[44] Selling captives or prisoners was commonly practiced among Africans, Turks, Berbers and Arabs during that era. However, as the Atlantic slave trade increased its demand, local systems which primarily serviced indentured servitude expanded. European slave trading as a result was the most pivotal change in the social, economic, cultural, spiritual, religious, political dynamics of the concept of slave trading. It ultimately undermined local economies and political stability as villages' vital labour forces were shipped overseas as slave raids and civil wars became commonplace. Crimes which were previously punishable by some other means became punishable by enslavement.[45]




The inspection and sale of a slave
Before the arrival of the Portuguese, slavery pre-existed in Kingdom of Kongo. Despite its establishment within his kingdom, Afonso I of Kongo believed that the slave trade should be subject to Kongo law. When he suspected the Portuguese of receiving illegally enslaved persons to sell, he wrote letters to the King João III of Portugal in 1526 imploring him to put a stop to the practice.[46]

The kings of Dahomey sold their war captives into transatlantic slavery, who otherwise may have been killed in a ceremony known as the Annual Customs. As one of West Africa's principal slave states, Dahomey became extremely unpopular with neighbouring peoples.[47][48][49] Like the Bambara Empireto the east, the Khasso kingdoms depended heavily on the slave trade for their economy. A family's status was indicated by the number of slaves it owned, leading to wars for the sole purpose of taking more captives. This trade led the Khasso into increasing contact with the European settlements of Africa's west coast, particularly the French.[50] Benin grew increasingly rich during the 16th and 17th centuries on the slave trade with Europe; slaves from enemy states of the interior were sold, and carried to the Americas in Dutch and Portuguese ships. The Bight of Benin's shore soon came to be known as the "Slave Coast".[51]

In the 1840s, King Gezo of Dahomey said:[10][52]

History of slavery - Wikipedia

-Geaux


----------



## fandango

Asclepias said:


> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?



  What you are talking about is in fact anti-leech laws.  What we should have done is just deport most of you worthless humanzees.  Because White people can't have a god damned thing without you parasites wanting in on the action.  You should feel lucky that you got what you did.  And accept the fact that White people just don't need your kind around.


----------



## Asclepias

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize they didnt speak or read english in Africa and they had their own languages right?
> 
> 
> 
> And yet 400 years later it's still true.
Click to expand...

Are you saying its true english was a shitty language no one cared about in Africa or that Africans today dont speak any english?


----------



## Asclepias

fandango said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you are talking about is in fact anti-leech laws.  What we should have done is just deport most of you worthless humanzees.  Because White people can't have a god damned thing without you parasites wanting in on the action.  You should feel lucky that you got what you did.  And accept the fact that White people just don't need your kind around.
Click to expand...

No I was talking about slavery, Black Codes, Jim Crow etc etc.


----------



## Asclepias

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  I wasn't alive.  I never pwned slaves.
Click to expand...

Thank you for your answer.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

In these parts the "Earlier arrivals" be it Whites (Brits) or Blacks are generally of a lower social standing.

Like just to the North of Pawling is Dover, where "Onion-Town" is which is a pretty crappy place of you "Earlier Arrivals"


----------



## Harry Dresden

Asclepias said:


> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?


i dont know how to answer this....my family came over in the early 1900's from Southern Italy...and looking at some old pictures my grandmother showed me i had some ancestors that were pretty dam dark,no doubt Moors blood....my grandmother told me that her 2 brothers were so dark that they were considered black by just about everyone....and the pictures she showed me of them,i can see why....these 2 guys were black.....


----------



## flacaltenn

Asclepias said:


> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?



You're free now. Enjoy more advantages than I do. You need to capitalize on that freedom.  Keeping this as excuse serves only one purpose. And that is to blame your limited time on the Earth on events that are now prehistoric to your existence. 

Fly big bird. Taste the freedom of the wild. We're ALL less than 100 years old. And we don't get to live forever.


----------



## Asclepias

Harry Dresden said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> i dont know how to answer this....my family came over in the early 1900's from Southern Italy...and looking at some old pictures my grandmother showed me i had some ancestors that were pretty dam dark,no doubt Moors blood....my grandmother told me that her 2 brothers were so dark that they were considered black by just about everyone....and the pictures she showed me of them,i can see why....these 2 guys were black.....
Click to expand...

Its a simple yes or no.  

Interesting. How about now? Are you mistaken for a Black person now?  What is the difference in treatment between your dark ancestors and your white looking ancestors?


----------



## fncceo

Asclepias said:


> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?



I'm so ashamed that I forgot to read about how Thomas Jefferson passed Jim Crow laws.  I did read about Sally Hemings.


----------



## Asclepias

fncceo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so ashamed that I forgot to read about how Thomas Jefferson passed Jim Crow laws.  I did read about Sally Hemings.
Click to expand...

I dont think thats Sally Hemings (she was 43 when the camera was invented) and TJ wasnt alive when Jim Crow was passed.  Thats why I said "subsequent leaders".


----------



## fncceo

Asclepias said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so ashamed that I forgot to read about how Thomas Jefferson passed Jim Crow laws.  I did read about Sally Hemings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont think thats Sally Hemings and TJ wasnt alive when Jim Crow was passed.  Thats why I said "subsequent leaders".
Click to expand...


Nah... that's Thandie Newton playing Sally Hemings, I've always had a crush on her.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Asclepias said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> i dont know how to answer this....my family came over in the early 1900's from Southern Italy...and looking at some old pictures my grandmother showed me i had some ancestors that were pretty dam dark,no doubt Moors blood....my grandmother told me that her 2 brothers were so dark that they were considered black by just about everyone....and the pictures she showed me of them,i can see why....these 2 guys were black.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a simple yes or no.
> 
> Interesting. How about now? Are you mistaken for a Black person now?  What is the difference in treatment between your dark ancestors and your white looking ancestors?
Click to expand...

i am not that dark but i have had Mexicans come up to me speaking Spanish....when they find i am Italian they laugh and say we aint that far apart....and as far as how my darker relatives got treated,my grandmother said her brothers hung with lots of black guys were they lived because they felt more excepted by them and she said her mothers friends used to kid her about how she must have slept with a black man.....they both died young one in WW1 the other a few years later by some disease he contracted...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Harry Dresden said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> i dont know how to answer this....my family came over in the early 1900's from Southern Italy...and looking at some old pictures my grandmother showed me i had some ancestors that were pretty dam dark,no doubt Moors blood....my grandmother told me that her 2 brothers were so dark that they were considered black by just about everyone....and the pictures she showed me of them,i can see why....these 2 guys were black.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a simple yes or no.
> 
> Interesting. How about now? Are you mistaken for a Black person now?  What is the difference in treatment between your dark ancestors and your white looking ancestors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i am not that dark but i have had Mexicans come up to me speaking Spanish....when they find i am Italian they laugh and say we aint that far apart....and as far as how my darker relatives got treated,my grandmother said her brothers hung with lots of black guys were they lived because they felt more excepted by them and she said her mothers friends used to kid her about how she must have slept with a black man.....they both died young one in WW1 the other a few years later by some disease he contracted...
Click to expand...


Sure, because we all know how well Italians, and Blacks have gotten along in this country. 
*Rolls eyes*


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> i dont know how to answer this....my family came over in the early 1900's from Southern Italy...and looking at some old pictures my grandmother showed me i had some ancestors that were pretty dam dark,no doubt Moors blood....my grandmother told me that her 2 brothers were so dark that they were considered black by just about everyone....and the pictures she showed me of them,i can see why....these 2 guys were black.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a simple yes or no.
> 
> Interesting. How about now? Are you mistaken for a Black person now?  What is the difference in treatment between your dark ancestors and your white looking ancestors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i am not that dark but i have had Mexicans come up to me speaking Spanish....when they find i am Italian they laugh and say we aint that far apart....and as far as how my darker relatives got treated,my grandmother said her brothers hung with lots of black guys were they lived because they felt more excepted by them and she said her mothers friends used to kid her about how she must have slept with a black man.....they both died young one in WW1 the other a few years later by some disease he contracted...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, because we all know how well Italians, and Blacks have gotten along in this country.
> *Rolls eyes*
Click to expand...

Italians and Sicilians were the only whites I would date back in the day.


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?




NOpe. Next question, loser?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> i dont know how to answer this....my family came over in the early 1900's from Southern Italy...and looking at some old pictures my grandmother showed me i had some ancestors that were pretty dam dark,no doubt Moors blood....my grandmother told me that her 2 brothers were so dark that they were considered black by just about everyone....and the pictures she showed me of them,i can see why....these 2 guys were black.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a simple yes or no.
> 
> Interesting. How about now? Are you mistaken for a Black person now?  What is the difference in treatment between your dark ancestors and your white looking ancestors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i am not that dark but i have had Mexicans come up to me speaking Spanish....when they find i am Italian they laugh and say we aint that far apart....and as far as how my darker relatives got treated,my grandmother said her brothers hung with lots of black guys were they lived because they felt more excepted by them and she said her mothers friends used to kid her about how she must have slept with a black man.....they both died young one in WW1 the other a few years later by some disease he contracted...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, because we all know how well Italians, and Blacks have gotten along in this country.
> *Rolls eyes*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Italians and Sicilians were the only whites I would date back in the day.
Click to expand...


Italians, and Sicilians were the only "Whites" I'd see punch a random Black person for being in their neighborhood, or looking at them the wrong way.... Back in the day in Putnam Lake, NY.


----------



## Harry Dresden

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> i dont know how to answer this....my family came over in the early 1900's from Southern Italy...and looking at some old pictures my grandmother showed me i had some ancestors that were pretty dam dark,no doubt Moors blood....my grandmother told me that her 2 brothers were so dark that they were considered black by just about everyone....and the pictures she showed me of them,i can see why....these 2 guys were black.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a simple yes or no.
> 
> Interesting. How about now? Are you mistaken for a Black person now?  What is the difference in treatment between your dark ancestors and your white looking ancestors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i am not that dark but i have had Mexicans come up to me speaking Spanish....when they find i am Italian they laugh and say we aint that far apart....and as far as how my darker relatives got treated,my grandmother said her brothers hung with lots of black guys were they lived because they felt more excepted by them and she said her mothers friends used to kid her about how she must have slept with a black man.....they both died young one in WW1 the other a few years later by some disease he contracted...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, because we all know how well Italians, and Blacks have gotten along in this country.
> *Rolls eyes*
Click to expand...

so no Italians and blacks ever got along?...even the ones as dark as they were?....


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Asclepias said:


> You got a jump on every other race in the US.
> 
> Thanks for answering honestly.



Hasn't seem to be have affected me at all


----------



## Harry Dresden

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> i dont know how to answer this....my family came over in the early 1900's from Southern Italy...and looking at some old pictures my grandmother showed me i had some ancestors that were pretty dam dark,no doubt Moors blood....my grandmother told me that her 2 brothers were so dark that they were considered black by just about everyone....and the pictures she showed me of them,i can see why....these 2 guys were black.....
> 
> 
> 
> Its a simple yes or no.
> 
> Interesting. How about now? Are you mistaken for a Black person now?  What is the difference in treatment between your dark ancestors and your white looking ancestors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i am not that dark but i have had Mexicans come up to me speaking Spanish....when they find i am Italian they laugh and say we aint that far apart....and as far as how my darker relatives got treated,my grandmother said her brothers hung with lots of black guys were they lived because they felt more excepted by them and she said her mothers friends used to kid her about how she must have slept with a black man.....they both died young one in WW1 the other a few years later by some disease he contracted...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, because we all know how well Italians, and Blacks have gotten along in this country.
> *Rolls eyes*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Italians and Sicilians were the only whites I would date back in the day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Italians, and Sicilians were the only "Whites" I'd see punch a random Black person for being in their neighborhood, or looking at them the wrong way.... Back in the day in Putnam Lake, NY.
Click to expand...

the Sicilians i grew up with in W.NY would smack you for considering them White....


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Harry Dresden said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its a simple yes or no.
> 
> Interesting. How about now? Are you mistaken for a Black person now?  What is the difference in treatment between your dark ancestors and your white looking ancestors?
> 
> 
> 
> i am not that dark but i have had Mexicans come up to me speaking Spanish....when they find i am Italian they laugh and say we aint that far apart....and as far as how my darker relatives got treated,my grandmother said her brothers hung with lots of black guys were they lived because they felt more excepted by them and she said her mothers friends used to kid her about how she must have slept with a black man.....they both died young one in WW1 the other a few years later by some disease he contracted...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, because we all know how well Italians, and Blacks have gotten along in this country.
> *Rolls eyes*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Italians and Sicilians were the only whites I would date back in the day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Italians, and Sicilians were the only "Whites" I'd see punch a random Black person for being in their neighborhood, or looking at them the wrong way.... Back in the day in Putnam Lake, NY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the Sicilians i grew up with in W.NY would smack you for considering them White....
Click to expand...


Well, I put "White" this way for a reason.

No, they aren't really White much if at all.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Harry Dresden said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> i dont know how to answer this....my family came over in the early 1900's from Southern Italy...and looking at some old pictures my grandmother showed me i had some ancestors that were pretty dam dark,no doubt Moors blood....my grandmother told me that her 2 brothers were so dark that they were considered black by just about everyone....and the pictures she showed me of them,i can see why....these 2 guys were black.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a simple yes or no.
> 
> Interesting. How about now? Are you mistaken for a Black person now?  What is the difference in treatment between your dark ancestors and your white looking ancestors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i am not that dark but i have had Mexicans come up to me speaking Spanish....when they find i am Italian they laugh and say we aint that far apart....and as far as how my darker relatives got treated,my grandmother said her brothers hung with lots of black guys were they lived because they felt more excepted by them and she said her mothers friends used to kid her about how she must have slept with a black man.....they both died young one in WW1 the other a few years later by some disease he contracted...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, because we all know how well Italians, and Blacks have gotten along in this country.
> *Rolls eyes*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so no Italians and blacks ever got along?...even the ones as dark as they were?....
Click to expand...


LOL, for some time now the darker peoples actually tend to have a lot more racial confrontations, or racial opinions disproportionately than Whites do.

Have you been sleeping, or something?


----------



## Asclepias

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You got a jump on every other race in the US.
> 
> Thanks for answering honestly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hasn't seem to be have affected me at all
Click to expand...

I could say the same thing, however you arent a race unto yourself.


----------



## gtopa1

Asclepias said:


> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?



You got that wrong, Bru. Whites have had no head start at all...see the Nubian rulers of Egypt for details. The blacks went backwards; not whiteys fault. lmao

Nubian pyramids - Wikipedia




Greg


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> i dont know how to answer this....my family came over in the early 1900's from Southern Italy...and looking at some old pictures my grandmother showed me i had some ancestors that were pretty dam dark,no doubt Moors blood....my grandmother told me that her 2 brothers were so dark that they were considered black by just about everyone....and the pictures she showed me of them,i can see why....these 2 guys were black.....
> 
> 
> 
> Its a simple yes or no.
> 
> Interesting. How about now? Are you mistaken for a Black person now?  What is the difference in treatment between your dark ancestors and your white looking ancestors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i am not that dark but i have had Mexicans come up to me speaking Spanish....when they find i am Italian they laugh and say we aint that far apart....and as far as how my darker relatives got treated,my grandmother said her brothers hung with lots of black guys were they lived because they felt more excepted by them and she said her mothers friends used to kid her about how she must have slept with a black man.....they both died young one in WW1 the other a few years later by some disease he contracted...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, because we all know how well Italians, and Blacks have gotten along in this country.
> *Rolls eyes*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Italians and Sicilians were the only whites I would date back in the day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Italians, and Sicilians were the only "Whites" I'd see punch a random Black person for being in their neighborhood, or looking at them the wrong way.... Back in the day in Putnam Lake, NY.
Click to expand...

Not sure how that changes the fact I have dated a lot of Italian and Sicilian women.  Also pretty sure I've punched a couple of Italians before.


----------



## Asclepias

gtopa1 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got that wrong, Bru. Whites have had no head start at all...see the Nubian rulers of Egypt for details. The blacks went backwards; not whiteys fault. lmao
> 
> Nubian pyramids - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

You do realize Egypt and Nubia are not in the US right?


----------



## Harry Dresden

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> i dont know how to answer this....my family came over in the early 1900's from Southern Italy...and looking at some old pictures my grandmother showed me i had some ancestors that were pretty dam dark,no doubt Moors blood....my grandmother told me that her 2 brothers were so dark that they were considered black by just about everyone....and the pictures she showed me of them,i can see why....these 2 guys were black.....
> 
> 
> 
> Its a simple yes or no.
> 
> Interesting. How about now? Are you mistaken for a Black person now?  What is the difference in treatment between your dark ancestors and your white looking ancestors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i am not that dark but i have had Mexicans come up to me speaking Spanish....when they find i am Italian they laugh and say we aint that far apart....and as far as how my darker relatives got treated,my grandmother said her brothers hung with lots of black guys were they lived because they felt more excepted by them and she said her mothers friends used to kid her about how she must have slept with a black man.....they both died young one in WW1 the other a few years later by some disease he contracted...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, because we all know how well Italians, and Blacks have gotten along in this country.
> *Rolls eyes*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so no Italians and blacks ever got along?...even the ones as dark as they were?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, for some time now the darker peoples actually tend to have a lot more racial confrontations, or racial opinions disproportionately than Whites do.
> 
> Have you been sleeping, or something?
Click to expand...

was that what i asked you about,or did i ask you... so no Italians and blacks ever got along?.....learn to read sobinski....


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its a simple yes or no.
> 
> Interesting. How about now? Are you mistaken for a Black person now?  What is the difference in treatment between your dark ancestors and your white looking ancestors?
> 
> 
> 
> i am not that dark but i have had Mexicans come up to me speaking Spanish....when they find i am Italian they laugh and say we aint that far apart....and as far as how my darker relatives got treated,my grandmother said her brothers hung with lots of black guys were they lived because they felt more excepted by them and she said her mothers friends used to kid her about how she must have slept with a black man.....they both died young one in WW1 the other a few years later by some disease he contracted...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, because we all know how well Italians, and Blacks have gotten along in this country.
> *Rolls eyes*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Italians and Sicilians were the only whites I would date back in the day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Italians, and Sicilians were the only "Whites" I'd see punch a random Black person for being in their neighborhood, or looking at them the wrong way.... Back in the day in Putnam Lake, NY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure how that changes the fact I have dated a lot of Italian and Sicilian women.
Click to expand...


Around here probably nearly 50% of Italian / Sicilian girls go with other Italian / Sicilian guys, the other 50% go with Irish guys.

Only a small fraction go with Black guys from everything I've seen.

Irish guys can have the curse of the Irish, and still at least go further only because they're better looking, and make more money....

Did I mention that both Italians, and Irish haven't been here as long as Blacks?

Why does almost every group surpass Blacks in this country?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Harry Dresden said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its a simple yes or no.
> 
> Interesting. How about now? Are you mistaken for a Black person now?  What is the difference in treatment between your dark ancestors and your white looking ancestors?
> 
> 
> 
> i am not that dark but i have had Mexicans come up to me speaking Spanish....when they find i am Italian they laugh and say we aint that far apart....and as far as how my darker relatives got treated,my grandmother said her brothers hung with lots of black guys were they lived because they felt more excepted by them and she said her mothers friends used to kid her about how she must have slept with a black man.....they both died young one in WW1 the other a few years later by some disease he contracted...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, because we all know how well Italians, and Blacks have gotten along in this country.
> *Rolls eyes*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so no Italians and blacks ever got along?...even the ones as dark as they were?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, for some time now the darker peoples actually tend to have a lot more racial confrontations, or racial opinions disproportionately than Whites do.
> 
> Have you been sleeping, or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> was that what i asked you about,or did i ask you... so no Italians and blacks ever got along?.....learn to read sobinski....
Click to expand...


Sure, even a few Albanians, and Serbians might even get along too.

Doesn't make it normal, now does it?

Did I mention a lot of Albanian, and Serbian Americans arrived to the U.S.A since the Yugoslavian wars?

Yet, in those years most of them surpass Black Americans, how come?

What kind of head-start is coming here in the 1990's????????


----------



## Harry Dresden

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> i am not that dark but i have had Mexicans come up to me speaking Spanish....when they find i am Italian they laugh and say we aint that far apart....and as far as how my darker relatives got treated,my grandmother said her brothers hung with lots of black guys were they lived because they felt more excepted by them and she said her mothers friends used to kid her about how she must have slept with a black man.....they both died young one in WW1 the other a few years later by some disease he contracted...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, because we all know how well Italians, and Blacks have gotten along in this country.
> *Rolls eyes*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so no Italians and blacks ever got along?...even the ones as dark as they were?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, for some time now the darker peoples actually tend to have a lot more racial confrontations, or racial opinions disproportionately than Whites do.
> 
> Have you been sleeping, or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> was that what i asked you about,or did i ask you... so no Italians and blacks ever got along?.....learn to read sobinski....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, even a few Albanians, and Serbians might even get along too.
> 
> Doesn't make it normal, now does it?
> 
> Did I mention a lot of Albanian, and Serbian Americans arrived to the U.S.A since the Yugoslavian wars?
> 
> Yet, in those years most of them surpass Black Americans, how come?
> 
> What kind of head-start is coming here in the 1990's????????
Click to expand...

no one said it was normal....in spite of what you might think....not all people are racists and can actually get along with someone who is "different" then they are.....


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Harry Dresden said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, because we all know how well Italians, and Blacks have gotten along in this country.
> *Rolls eyes*
> 
> 
> 
> so no Italians and blacks ever got along?...even the ones as dark as they were?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, for some time now the darker peoples actually tend to have a lot more racial confrontations, or racial opinions disproportionately than Whites do.
> 
> Have you been sleeping, or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> was that what i asked you about,or did i ask you... so no Italians and blacks ever got along?.....learn to read sobinski....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, even a few Albanians, and Serbians might even get along too.
> 
> Doesn't make it normal, now does it?
> 
> Did I mention a lot of Albanian, and Serbian Americans arrived to the U.S.A since the Yugoslavian wars?
> 
> Yet, in those years most of them surpass Black Americans, how come?
> 
> What kind of head-start is coming here in the 1990's????????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no one said it was normal....in spite of what you might think....not all people are racists and can actually get along with someone who is "different" then they are.....
Click to expand...


Italians are generally  more racist than other "Whites" are towards Black people.

Anyways, if Italians are prejudiced upon, came here late, and are doing fairly well (Which is true)

What's going on with Blacks, exactly?

Can't say Italians in the U.S.A were given a head-start, or a silver-spoon, huh?


----------



## Harry Dresden

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> so no Italians and blacks ever got along?...even the ones as dark as they were?....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, for some time now the darker peoples actually tend to have a lot more racial confrontations, or racial opinions disproportionately than Whites do.
> 
> Have you been sleeping, or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> was that what i asked you about,or did i ask you... so no Italians and blacks ever got along?.....learn to read sobinski....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, even a few Albanians, and Serbians might even get along too.
> 
> Doesn't make it normal, now does it?
> 
> Did I mention a lot of Albanian, and Serbian Americans arrived to the U.S.A since the Yugoslavian wars?
> 
> Yet, in those years most of them surpass Black Americans, how come?
> 
> What kind of head-start is coming here in the 1990's????????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no one said it was normal....in spite of what you might think....not all people are racists and can actually get along with someone who is "different" then they are.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Italians are generally  more racist than other Whites are towards Black people.
Click to expand...

were i grew up everyone had their own groups but yet played on the same sports teams in HS and partied together and yet still had their spats....i grew up around Italians,Sicilians,Blacks,Puerto Ricans and lots of Jews and of course Whites......


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Muslim Americans are actually on average somewhat wealthy, and educated.

Obviously this is the most prejudiced upon group by far in the U.S.A now-a-days.

They also came here late, overwhelmingly.

Now, the aspects of their wealth is that a lot of Muslims in the U.S.A are the higher end Muslims from their countries.

But, none the less if they can do fairly well, why not the same for the African Americans whom typically seem to struggle so much?


----------



## Harry Dresden

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> so no Italians and blacks ever got along?...even the ones as dark as they were?....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, for some time now the darker peoples actually tend to have a lot more racial confrontations, or racial opinions disproportionately than Whites do.
> 
> Have you been sleeping, or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> was that what i asked you about,or did i ask you... so no Italians and blacks ever got along?.....learn to read sobinski....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, even a few Albanians, and Serbians might even get along too.
> 
> Doesn't make it normal, now does it?
> 
> Did I mention a lot of Albanian, and Serbian Americans arrived to the U.S.A since the Yugoslavian wars?
> 
> Yet, in those years most of them surpass Black Americans, how come?
> 
> What kind of head-start is coming here in the 1990's????????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no one said it was normal....in spite of what you might think....not all people are racists and can actually get along with someone who is "different" then they are.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Italians are generally  more racist than other "Whites" are towards Black people.
> 
> Anyways, if Italians are prejudiced upon, came here late, and are doing fairly well (Which is true)
> 
> What's going on with Blacks, exactly?
> 
> Can't say Italians in the U.S.A were given a head-start, or a silver-spoon, huh?
Click to expand...

the only spoons i ever seen anyone with were i grew up were the ones to eat your soup....


----------



## Asclepias

Tipsycatlover said:


> If we are truly settling old slavery scores, by rights the British should paint themselves blue and demand reparations from Italy for the Roman occupation.


Yeah but we arent talking about any of that. Have someone read the OP to you.


----------



## Harry Dresden

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Muslim Americans are actually on average somewhat wealthy, and educated.
> 
> Obviously this is the most prejudiced upon group by far in the U.S.A now-a-days.
> 
> They also came here late, overwhelmingly.
> 
> Now, the aspects of their wealth is that a lot of Muslims in the U.S.A are the higher end Muslims from their countries.
> 
> But, none the less if they can do fairly well, why not the same for the African Americans whom typically seem to struggle so much?


when i was a kid i had no idea what a Muslim was....not a lot of wealth were i was....middle class were the rich.....


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Harry Dresden said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, for some time now the darker peoples actually tend to have a lot more racial confrontations, or racial opinions disproportionately than Whites do.
> 
> Have you been sleeping, or something?
> 
> 
> 
> was that what i asked you about,or did i ask you... so no Italians and blacks ever got along?.....learn to read sobinski....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, even a few Albanians, and Serbians might even get along too.
> 
> Doesn't make it normal, now does it?
> 
> Did I mention a lot of Albanian, and Serbian Americans arrived to the U.S.A since the Yugoslavian wars?
> 
> Yet, in those years most of them surpass Black Americans, how come?
> 
> What kind of head-start is coming here in the 1990's????????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no one said it was normal....in spite of what you might think....not all people are racists and can actually get along with someone who is "different" then they are.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Italians are generally  more racist than other Whites are towards Black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> were i grew up everyone had their own groups but yet played on the same sports teams in HS and partied together and yet still had their spats....i grew up around Italians,Sicilians,Blacks,Puerto Ricans and lots of Jews and of course Whites......
Click to expand...


In my school (Brewster, NY) there was definitely more than enough of prejudices.

Basically Gays,  Mexicans,Jews, Poles, Blacks, Muslims were all frequent targets, Italians, and French were lesser targets.

But, Irish, Germans, English, Norse etc. weren't really picked on much, if at all.

None the less there's absolutely no pattern in success, both the most successful (Jews) and the least successful (Blacks) were both picked on here a lot.

So, how could it possibly be prejudices causing the "Black Issues"?????????????


----------



## Harry Dresden

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> was that what i asked you about,or did i ask you... so no Italians and blacks ever got along?.....learn to read sobinski....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, even a few Albanians, and Serbians might even get along too.
> 
> Doesn't make it normal, now does it?
> 
> Did I mention a lot of Albanian, and Serbian Americans arrived to the U.S.A since the Yugoslavian wars?
> 
> Yet, in those years most of them surpass Black Americans, how come?
> 
> What kind of head-start is coming here in the 1990's????????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no one said it was normal....in spite of what you might think....not all people are racists and can actually get along with someone who is "different" then they are.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Italians are generally  more racist than other Whites are towards Black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> were i grew up everyone had their own groups but yet played on the same sports teams in HS and partied together and yet still had their spats....i grew up around Italians,Sicilians,Blacks,Puerto Ricans and lots of Jews and of course Whites......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In my school (Brewster, NY) there was definitely more than enough of prejudices.
> 
> Basically Gays,  Mexicans,Jews, Poles, Blacks, Muslims were all frequent targets, Italians, and French were lesser targets.
> 
> But, Irish, Germans, English, Norse etc. weren't really picked on much, if at all.
> 
> None the less there's absolutely no pattern in success, both the most successful (Jews) and the least successful (Blacks) were both picked on here a lot.
> 
> So, how could it possibly be prejudices causing the "Black Issues"?????????????
Click to expand...

i had no idea what a Mexican was until i moved to California....


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Harry Dresden said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, even a few Albanians, and Serbians might even get along too.
> 
> Doesn't make it normal, now does it?
> 
> Did I mention a lot of Albanian, and Serbian Americans arrived to the U.S.A since the Yugoslavian wars?
> 
> Yet, in those years most of them surpass Black Americans, how come?
> 
> What kind of head-start is coming here in the 1990's????????
> 
> 
> 
> no one said it was normal....in spite of what you might think....not all people are racists and can actually get along with someone who is "different" then they are.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Italians are generally  more racist than other Whites are towards Black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> were i grew up everyone had their own groups but yet played on the same sports teams in HS and partied together and yet still had their spats....i grew up around Italians,Sicilians,Blacks,Puerto Ricans and lots of Jews and of course Whites......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In my school (Brewster, NY) there was definitely more than enough of prejudices.
> 
> Basically Gays,  Mexicans,Jews, Poles, Blacks, Muslims were all frequent targets, Italians, and French were lesser targets.
> 
> But, Irish, Germans, English, Norse etc. weren't really picked on much, if at all.
> 
> None the less there's absolutely no pattern in success, both the most successful (Jews) and the least successful (Blacks) were both picked on here a lot.
> 
> So, how could it possibly be prejudices causing the "Black Issues"?????????????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i had no idea what a Mexican was until i moved to California....
Click to expand...


There's quite a bit of Mexicans in the NYC metro area now-a-days.....

Anyways, why in the World are Mexican Americans higher income than Black Americans when Black Americans have a head-start????????????


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> was that what i asked you about,or did i ask you... so no Italians and blacks ever got along?.....learn to read sobinski....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, even a few Albanians, and Serbians might even get along too.
> 
> Doesn't make it normal, now does it?
> 
> Did I mention a lot of Albanian, and Serbian Americans arrived to the U.S.A since the Yugoslavian wars?
> 
> Yet, in those years most of them surpass Black Americans, how come?
> 
> What kind of head-start is coming here in the 1990's????????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no one said it was normal....in spite of what you might think....not all people are racists and can actually get along with someone who is "different" then they are.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Italians are generally  more racist than other Whites are towards Black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> were i grew up everyone had their own groups but yet played on the same sports teams in HS and partied together and yet still had their spats....i grew up around Italians,Sicilians,Blacks,Puerto Ricans and lots of Jews and of course Whites......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In my school (Brewster, NY) there was definitely more than enough of prejudices.
> 
> Basically Gays,  Mexicans,Jews, Poles, Blacks, Muslims were all frequent targets, Italians, and French were lesser targets.
> 
> But, Irish, Germans, English, Norse etc. weren't really picked on much, if at all.
> 
> None the less there's absolutely no pattern in success, both the most successful (Jews) and the least successful (Blacks) were both picked on here a lot.
> 
> So, how could it possibly be prejudices causing the "Black Issues"?????????????
Click to expand...

We had race riots Black vs Mexicans. We still get along better together than either group gets along with whites.


----------



## Marion Morrison

My family's been in America for a long time, and there were hardly any slaves around here, ever! There were black crackers that were runaway slaves.

They could come here and make a living because the slavers rarely went south of the Suwanee. They just didn't have the motivation or oomph to go through all that (Suwanee swamp) for chasing a slave or two..


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You got a jump on every other race in the US.
> 
> Thanks for answering honestly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hasn't seem to be have affected me at all
Click to expand...


I make more money than most white people. According to you that shouldn’t be possible


----------



## Asclepias

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You got a jump on every other race in the US.
> 
> Thanks for answering honestly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hasn't seem to be have affected me at all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I make more money than most white people. According to you that shouldn’t be possible
Click to expand...

I'm assuming this was addressed to me.

I make more money than most white people. That has nothing to do with the masses.


----------



## 9thIDdoc

"White people have no valid property rights in S. Africa."

Only because Black people took over the government and took them away. Jim crow reversed
Our ancestors also freed the slaves and made equal rights the law of the land. Are you ashamed that so few Blacks participated with that?


----------



## Asclepias

9thIDdoc said:


> "White people have no valid property rights in S. Africa."
> 
> Only because Black people took over the government and took them away. Jim crow reversed
> Our ancestors also freed the slaves and made equal rights the law of the land. Are you ashamed that so few Blacks participated with that?


Good for the Black people recapturing their land from thieving whites.

I am extremely proud the Union prevailed due primarily to the addition of Blacks soldiers kicking those loser ass traitorous confederates asses.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Asclepias said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You got a jump on every other race in the US.
> 
> Thanks for answering honestly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hasn't seem to be have affected me at all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I make more money than most white people. According to you that shouldn’t be possible
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm assuming this was addressed to me.
> 
> I make more money than most white people. That has nothing to do with the masses.
Click to expand...


How?  You're here 24/7.


----------



## Asclepias

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You got a jump on every other race in the US.
> 
> Thanks for answering honestly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hasn't seem to be have affected me at all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I make more money than most white people. According to you that shouldn’t be possible
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm assuming this was addressed to me.
> 
> I make more money than most white people. That has nothing to do with the masses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How?  You're here 24/7.
Click to expand...

Thats insider information. If you stop being a wage slave you can set your own schedule too.


----------



## 9thIDdoc

Asclepias said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> Are Black Americans ashamed of Black African's theft of White people's property in S. Africa and elsewhere? Same thing.
> I am not responsible for anyone's actions except my own. Exactly like you.
> 
> 
> 
> White people have no valid property rights in S. Africa. Not even the same ball park.
> 
> Thanks for answering honestly about not being ashamed.
Click to expand...




Asclepias said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> "White people have no valid property rights in S. Africa."
> 
> Only because Black people took over the government and took them away. Jim crow reversed
> Our ancestors also freed the slaves and made equal rights the law of the land. Are you ashamed that so few Blacks participated with that?
> 
> 
> 
> Good for the Black people recapturing their land from thieving whites.
> 
> I am extremely proud the Union prevailed due primarily to the addition of Blacks soldiers kicking those loser ass traitorous confederates asses.
Click to expand...


Thank you for once again confirming your racism.
Should I also be ashamed of the White members of my family who fought for the Union?
Are you ashamed because Blacks fought for the South?


----------



## Vastator

Asclepias said:


> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?


Still can’t accept that your forebearers were cattle, huh?


----------



## Asclepias

9thIDdoc said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> Are Black Americans ashamed of Black African's theft of White people's property in S. Africa and elsewhere? Same thing.
> I am not responsible for anyone's actions except my own. Exactly like you.
> 
> 
> 
> White people have no valid property rights in S. Africa. Not even the same ball park.
> 
> Thanks for answering honestly about not being ashamed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> "White people have no valid property rights in S. Africa."
> 
> Only because Black people took over the government and took them away. Jim crow reversed
> Our ancestors also freed the slaves and made equal rights the law of the land. Are you ashamed that so few Blacks participated with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good for the Black people recapturing their land from thieving whites.
> 
> I am extremely proud the Union prevailed due primarily to the addition of Blacks soldiers kicking those loser ass traitorous confederates asses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for once again confirming your racism.
> Should I also be ashamed of the White members of my family who fought for the Union?
> Are you ashamed because Blacks fought for the South?
Click to expand...

I dont recall mentioning whites fighting for the Union.as something to be ashamed of.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Hossfly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> That's old news. Quit pissing and moaning and move into the 21st Century without a chip on your shoulder. Someone will definitely knock it off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you answer the question or should I ignore you for being off topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do what you will. I wasn't around then and neither were you.
Click to expand...


The first slaves from Africa arrived in what is now the United States in 1619, well before my ancestors and most others who post on this message board.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

Asclepias said:


> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?



This is one of those "Have you stopped beating your wife" type questions. It's based on what very well could be a false premise that slavery and racism were due to my white ancestors thinking little of their race's potential without the advantage of subjugating the blacks. Whites back then thought they were superior so it's more likely that they simply didn't want the social order or politics or whatever polluted by what they saw as an inferior race.

But I'll play along anyway and answer the question: No, I am neither ashamed nor pissed off because it had nothing to do with me.


----------



## Asclepias

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of those "Have you stopped beating your wife" type questions. It's based on what very well could be a false premise that slavery and racism were due to my white ancestors thinking little of their race's potential without the advantage of subjugating the blacks. Whites back then thought they were superior so it's more likely that they simply didn't want the social order or politics or whatever polluted by what they saw as an inferior race.
> 
> But I'll play along anyway and answer the question: No, I am neither ashamed nor pissed off because it had nothing to do with me.
Click to expand...

Thank you for answering honestly.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Asclepias said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You got a jump on every other race in the US.
> 
> Thanks for answering honestly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hasn't seem to be have affected me at all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I make more money than most white people. According to you that shouldn’t be possible
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm assuming this was addressed to me.
> 
> I make more money than most white people. That has nothing to do with the masses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How?  You're here 24/7.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats insider information. If you stop being a wage slave you can set your own schedule too.
Click to expand...


Dude, nobody makes money posting stupid shit on a MB 24/7.


----------



## Asclepias

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hasn't seem to be have affected me at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I make more money than most white people. According to you that shouldn’t be possible
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm assuming this was addressed to me.
> 
> I make more money than most white people. That has nothing to do with the masses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How?  You're here 24/7.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats insider information. If you stop being a wage slave you can set your own schedule too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, nobody makes money posting stupid shit on a MB 24/7.
Click to expand...

Who said that they did?


----------



## Jackson

Is the OP aware that it was blacks in Africa who sold them into slavery in the first place?

It's Time to Face the Whole Truth About the Atlantic Slave Trade


----------



## Wry Catcher

Jackson said:


> Is the OP aware that it was blacks in Africa who sold them into slavery in the first place?



And your point is ...?

"Slavery in America started in 1619, when a *Dutch ship brought 20 African slaves ashore in the British colony of Jamestown, Virginia.*
*
Link: *Slavery in America - Black History - HISTORY.com


----------



## Asclepias

Jackson said:


> Is the OP aware that it was blacks in Africa who sold them into slavery in the first place?
> 
> It's Time to Face the Whole Truth About the Atlantic Slave Trade


I've heard white lies used for rationalizations regarding enslaving Blacks. However it doesnt have anything to do with what I asked.


----------



## Jackson

Is the OP aware that it was blacks in Africa who sold them into slavery in the first p[lace?


Asclepias said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, they're already ashamed, and they're making sure their kids are too.
> 
> That'll teach 'em!
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far most of the whites that have answered said they are not ashamed. Thanks for answering honestly.
Click to expand...

Why should I be ashamed?  I had nothing to do with slavery. If we were going to speak of shame at the present tense, it certainly wouldn't be using another without paying them...the utlimate shame would be tearing apart little preborn babies out of embarrassment selfish reasons.

You are so damn into yourself Asclepias that a thought for murdering a baby is nonexistent for you.  And that absolutely horrible.


----------



## Asclepias

Jackson said:


> Is the OP aware that it was blacks in Africa who sold them into slavery in the first p[lace?
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, they're already ashamed, and they're making sure their kids are too.
> 
> That'll teach 'em!
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far most of the whites that have answered said they are not ashamed. Thanks for answering honestly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should I be ashamed?  I had nothing to do with slavery. If we were going to speak of shame at the present tense, it certainly wouldn't be using another without paying them...the utlimate shame would be tearing apart little preborn babies out of embarrassment selfish reasons.
> 
> You are so damn into yourself Asclepias that a thought for murdering a baby is nonexistent for you.  And that absolutely horrible.
Click to expand...

You still didnt answer the question but it looks like you would be a no. Thanks for your long winded and off topic answer.


----------



## IM2

tinydancer said:


> For crying out loud, First Nations had slaves. First slaves in America under the Brits were white. Slavery was the norm world wide.



No, that isn't true.


----------



## IM2

Dogmaphobe said:


> Do milkweeds ever concern themselves with anything but race?



We are in the race and racism section. So that's what we will be concerned with.


----------



## IM2

Hossfly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> Are Black Americans ashamed of Black African's theft of White people's property in S. Africa and elsewhere? Same thing.
> I am not responsible for anyone's actions except my own. Exactly like you.
> 
> 
> 
> White people have no valid property rights in S. Africa. Not even the same ball park.
> 
> Thanks for answering honestly about not being ashamed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Study the history of South Africa before you embarrass yourself with your lies.
Click to expand...


We have. And A is right.


----------



## tinydancer

IM2 said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> For crying out loud, First Nations had slaves. First slaves in America under the Brits were white. Slavery was the norm world wide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, that isn't true.
Click to expand...


Slavery was the norm sadly. And yes First Nations had slaves. And yes until the Atlantic slave trade kicked in, the first slaves in what would actually be the new English colonies were Brits and Irish.


----------



## IM2

Jackson said:


> Is the OP aware that it was blacks in Africa who sold them into slavery in the first p[lace?
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, they're already ashamed, and they're making sure their kids are too.
> 
> That'll teach 'em!
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far most of the whites that have answered said they are not ashamed. Thanks for answering honestly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should I be ashamed?  I had nothing to do with slavery. If we were going to speak of shame at the present tense, it certainly wouldn't be using another without paying them...the utlimate shame would be tearing apart little preborn babies out of embarrassment selfish reasons.
> 
> You are so damn into yourself Asclepias that a thought for murdering a baby is nonexistent for you.  And that absolutely horrible.
Click to expand...


Study the slave trade and stop repeating the stormfront tale.


----------



## BrokeLoser

Asclepias said:


> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?



Didn’t Africans get a head start / jump on everyone? How are they doing these days?


----------



## Asclepias

BrokeLoser said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn’t Africans get a head start / jump on everyone? How are they doing these days?
Click to expand...

Yes. Thats how they started the first civilizations invented, math, science etc. They are doing ok considering they were colonized by whites. What does that have to do with my question though?


----------



## BrokeLoser

Asclepias said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering most nations had slaves, who is it you think we got a 300 year jump on?
> Since I have never owned a slave the answer to your question is, "No."
> It is your leadership, the Democrats,  that kept voting to keep you down.  Are you ashamed for supporting the Democrats?  You should be.
> And lastly,  don't forget to thank Trump for getting blacks back to work.
> 
> 
> 
> You got a jump on every other race in the US.
> 
> Thanks for answering honestly.
Click to expand...


The U.S. is / was a white nation...why shouldn’t whites “get a jump”? Didn’t blacks “get a jump” on all other races in Africa?


----------



## Asclepias

BrokeLoser said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering most nations had slaves, who is it you think we got a 300 year jump on?
> Since I have never owned a slave the answer to your question is, "No."
> It is your leadership, the Democrats,  that kept voting to keep you down.  Are you ashamed for supporting the Democrats?  You should be.
> And lastly,  don't forget to thank Trump for getting blacks back to work.
> 
> 
> 
> You got a jump on every other race in the US.
> 
> Thanks for answering honestly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The U.S. is / was a white nation...why shouldn’t whites “get a jump”? Didn’t blacks “get a jump” on all other races in Africa?
Click to expand...

The US has never been a white nation. Why did/do whites need a jump in your opinion?. Blacks were the only race in Africa so your question doesnt make sense.  Are you going to answer my question or deflect?


----------



## IM2

tinydancer said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> For crying out loud, First Nations had slaves. First slaves in America under the Brits were white. Slavery was the norm world wide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, that isn't true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Slavery was the norm sadly. And yes First Nations had slaves. And yes until the Atlantic slave trade kicked in, the first slaves in what would actually be the new English colonies were Brits and Irish.
Click to expand...


Whites were not slaves. The Irish were never slaves.

Debunking a Myth: The Irish Were Not Slaves, Too

https://pictorial.jezebel.com/lets-squash-the-myth-that-the-irish-were-ever-american-1765491798

“The Irish slave myth is not supported by the historical evidence. Thousands of Irish were sent to colonies like Barbados against their will, never to return. Upon their arrival, however, they were socially and legally distinct from the enslaved Africans with whom they often labored. While not denying the vast hardships endured by indentured servants, it is necessary to recognize the differences between forms of labor in order to understand the depths of the inhumane system of chattel slavery that endured in the region for several centuries, as well as the legacies of race-based slavery in our own times.”

How the Myth of the "Irish slaves" Became a Favorite Meme of Racists Online

*Briefly stated, what are the historical claims behind the “Irish slaves” meme?*

It broadly claims that indentured servitude and penal servitude can be equated with racialized perpetual hereditary chattel slavery. It proclaims that an “Irish Slave Trade” was initiated in 1612 and not abolished until 1839, and that this concurrent transatlantic slave trade of “white slaves” has been covered up by “liberal," “cultural Marxist” or “politically correct” historians.

The various memes make many claims including (but not limited to) the following; that “Irish slaves” were treated far worse than black slaves; that there were more “Irish slaves” than black slaves; that “Irish slaves” were worth less than black slaves, that enslaved Irish women were forced to breed with enslaved African men, and that the Irish were slaves for much longer than black slaves.

This is then invariably followed up by overtly racist statements, e.g. “yet, when is the last time you heard an Irishman bitching and moaning about how the world owes them a living?” The “Irish slaves” meme is a subset of the “white slavery” contemporary discourse which emphasizes class over race and is fueled by a potent cocktail of bad history, false equivalence, conspiracy theories, and reductionist fallacies.

No, the Irish Were Not Slaves Too

Call it "fake history." Whenever people on social media start talking slavery, reparations, and race, some Internet troll will jump up and demand, "What about the Irish?" Over the past few years, the myth of Irish slavery has found fertile ground in Internet memes as a way to derail any conversation about historical complicity for white folks in the slave trade or the need for affirmative action today. If the Irish escaped from slavery to general inclusion and prosperity, the false and racist argument goes, then African Americans can do likewise. Fortunately, whenever this claim starts to get traction, a librarian from Limerick steps forward to debunk it.

What you say did not happen.


----------



## IM2

BrokeLoser said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn’t Africans get a head start / jump on everyone? How are they doing these days?
Click to expand...


Another dumb white ignorant of history.


----------



## Asclepias

IM2 said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> For crying out loud, First Nations had slaves. First slaves in America under the Brits were white. Slavery was the norm world wide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, that isn't true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Slavery was the norm sadly. And yes First Nations had slaves. And yes until the Atlantic slave trade kicked in, the first slaves in what would actually be the new English colonies were Brits and Irish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites were not slaves. The Irish were never slaves.
> 
> Debunking a Myth: The Irish Were Not Slaves, Too
> 
> https://pictorial.jezebel.com/lets-squash-the-myth-that-the-irish-were-ever-american-1765491798
> 
> “The Irish slave myth is not supported by the historical evidence. Thousands of Irish were sent to colonies like Barbados against their will, never to return. Upon their arrival, however, they were socially and legally distinct from the enslaved Africans with whom they often labored. While not denying the vast hardships endured by indentured servants, it is necessary to recognize the differences between forms of labor in order to understand the depths of the inhumane system of chattel slavery that endured in the region for several centuries, as well as the legacies of race-based slavery in our own times.”
> 
> How the Myth of the "Irish slaves" Became a Favorite Meme of Racists Online
> 
> *Briefly stated, what are the historical claims behind the “Irish slaves” meme?*
> 
> It broadly claims that indentured servitude and penal servitude can be equated with racialized perpetual hereditary chattel slavery. It proclaims that an “Irish Slave Trade” was initiated in 1612 and not abolished until 1839, and that this concurrent transatlantic slave trade of “white slaves” has been covered up by “liberal," “cultural Marxist” or “politically correct” historians.
> 
> The various memes make many claims including (but not limited to) the following; that “Irish slaves” were treated far worse than black slaves; that there were more “Irish slaves” than black slaves; that “Irish slaves” were worth less than black slaves, that enslaved Irish women were forced to breed with enslaved African men, and that the Irish were slaves for much longer than black slaves.
> 
> This is then invariably followed up by overtly racist statements, e.g. “yet, when is the last time you heard an Irishman bitching and moaning about how the world owes them a living?” The “Irish slaves” meme is a subset of the “white slavery” contemporary discourse which emphasizes class over race and is fueled by a potent cocktail of bad history, false equivalence, conspiracy theories, and reductionist fallacies.
> 
> No, the Irish Were Not Slaves Too
> 
> Call it "fake history." Whenever people on social media start talking slavery, reparations, and race, some Internet troll will jump up and demand, "What about the Irish?" Over the past few years, the myth of Irish slavery has found fertile ground in Internet memes as a way to derail any conversation about historical complicity for white folks in the slave trade or the need for affirmative action today. If the Irish escaped from slavery to general inclusion and prosperity, the false and racist argument goes, then African Americans can do likewise. Fortunately, whenever this claim starts to get traction, a librarian from Limerick steps forward to debunk it.
> 
> What you say did not happen.
Click to expand...

#WhitePeopleLie


----------



## tinydancer

IM2 said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> For crying out loud, First Nations had slaves. First slaves in America under the Brits were white. Slavery was the norm world wide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, that isn't true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Slavery was the norm sadly. And yes First Nations had slaves. And yes until the Atlantic slave trade kicked in, the first slaves in what would actually be the new English colonies were Brits and Irish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites were not slaves. The Irish were never slaves.
> 
> Debunking a Myth: The Irish Were Not Slaves, Too
> 
> https://pictorial.jezebel.com/lets-squash-the-myth-that-the-irish-were-ever-american-1765491798
> 
> “The Irish slave myth is not supported by the historical evidence. Thousands of Irish were sent to colonies like Barbados against their will, never to return. Upon their arrival, however, they were socially and legally distinct from the enslaved Africans with whom they often labored. While not denying the vast hardships endured by indentured servants, it is necessary to recognize the differences between forms of labor in order to understand the depths of the inhumane system of chattel slavery that endured in the region for several centuries, as well as the legacies of race-based slavery in our own times.”
> 
> How the Myth of the "Irish slaves" Became a Favorite Meme of Racists Online
> 
> *Briefly stated, what are the historical claims behind the “Irish slaves” meme?*
> 
> It broadly claims that indentured servitude and penal servitude can be equated with racialized perpetual hereditary chattel slavery. It proclaims that an “Irish Slave Trade” was initiated in 1612 and not abolished until 1839, and that this concurrent transatlantic slave trade of “white slaves” has been covered up by “liberal," “cultural Marxist” or “politically correct” historians.
> 
> The various memes make many claims including (but not limited to) the following; that “Irish slaves” were treated far worse than black slaves; that there were more “Irish slaves” than black slaves; that “Irish slaves” were worth less than black slaves, that enslaved Irish women were forced to breed with enslaved African men, and that the Irish were slaves for much longer than black slaves.
> 
> This is then invariably followed up by overtly racist statements, e.g. “yet, when is the last time you heard an Irishman bitching and moaning about how the world owes them a living?” The “Irish slaves” meme is a subset of the “white slavery” contemporary discourse which emphasizes class over race and is fueled by a potent cocktail of bad history, false equivalence, conspiracy theories, and reductionist fallacies.
> 
> No, the Irish Were Not Slaves Too
> 
> Call it "fake history." Whenever people on social media start talking slavery, reparations, and race, some Internet troll will jump up and demand, "What about the Irish?" Over the past few years, the myth of Irish slavery has found fertile ground in Internet memes as a way to derail any conversation about historical complicity for white folks in the slave trade or the need for affirmative action today. If the Irish escaped from slavery to general inclusion and prosperity, the false and racist argument goes, then African Americans can do likewise. Fortunately, whenever this claim starts to get traction, a librarian from Limerick steps forward to debunk it.
> 
> What you say did not happen.
Click to expand...


Article is total bullshit.  Most Irish were sent to the West Indies but also to North America's colonies.

I don't give a flying rats ass at the number of articles out there who try to claim this is a myth. It's part of history and it's ugly. Cromwell was a monster. So was King James I.

For the life of me I don't understand anyone trying to justify anyone being sold as a slave. Skin color shouldn't matter.


----------



## Wry Catcher

tinydancer said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> For crying out loud, First Nations had slaves. First slaves in America under the Brits were white. Slavery was the norm world wide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, that isn't true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Slavery was the norm sadly. And yes First Nations had slaves. And yes until the Atlantic slave trade kicked in, the first slaves in what would actually be the new English colonies were Brits and Irish.
Click to expand...


Are you referencing Indentured slavery?  That is a far cry from slavery.


----------



## tinydancer

Wry Catcher said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> For crying out loud, First Nations had slaves. First slaves in America under the Brits were white. Slavery was the norm world wide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, that isn't true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Slavery was the norm sadly. And yes First Nations had slaves. And yes until the Atlantic slave trade kicked in, the first slaves in what would actually be the new English colonies were Brits and Irish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you referencing Indentured slavery?  That is a far cry from slavery.
Click to expand...


These were slaves. Granted they were freed when Britain abolished slavery but the Irish in particular were targeted by Cromwell for "bondage" mainly in the West Indies, but also in the other colonies. 

There were of course indentured servants. No dispute on that. 

From a most interesting article published in 1893. This dispatch is quoted in many articles, but this Popular Science piece is fascinating because of the time period. 

In a dispatch from Cromwell to the "Hon. William Lenthall, Esq., Speaker of the Parliament of England," dated September 17, 1649, and describing the storming of Drogheda, we find with reference to those men who, contrary to the custom of war, had continued their resistance after the place had been carried and quarter given:

"When they submitted, these officers were knocked on the head, and every tenth man of the soldiers killed; and the rest shipped for the Barbadoes."

Popular Science Monthly/Volume 42/March 1893/White Slaves and Bond Servants in the Plantations - Wikisource, the free online library


----------



## 9thIDdoc

Asclepias said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering most nations had slaves, who is it you think we got a 300 year jump on?
> Since I have never owned a slave the answer to your question is, "No."
> It is your leadership, the Democrats,  that kept voting to keep you down.  Are you ashamed for supporting the Democrats?  You should be.
> And lastly,  don't forget to thank Trump for getting blacks back to work.
> 
> 
> 
> You got a jump on every other race in the US.
> 
> Thanks for answering honestly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The U.S. is / was a white nation...why shouldn’t whites “get a jump”? Didn’t blacks “get a jump” on all other races in Africa?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The US has never been a white nation. Why did/do whites need a jump in your opinion?. Blacks were the only race in Africa so your question doesnt make sense.  Are you going to answer my question or deflect?
Click to expand...


Not true.


----------



## westwall

Asclepias said:


> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?







What about your black leaders in Africa?  Seems to me that Africa is STILL a shithole continent.  You guys have had an awful long time to make it better.  So, why don't you?


----------



## BrokeLoser

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about your black leaders in Africa?  Seems to me that Africa is STILL a shithole continent.  You guys have had an awful long time to make it better.  So, why don't you?
Click to expand...


“So, why don't you?”
Whitey holds them back from a continent away.


----------



## IM2

tinydancer said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> For crying out loud, First Nations had slaves. First slaves in America under the Brits were white. Slavery was the norm world wide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, that isn't true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Slavery was the norm sadly. And yes First Nations had slaves. And yes until the Atlantic slave trade kicked in, the first slaves in what would actually be the new English colonies were Brits and Irish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites were not slaves. The Irish were never slaves.
> 
> Debunking a Myth: The Irish Were Not Slaves, Too
> 
> https://pictorial.jezebel.com/lets-squash-the-myth-that-the-irish-were-ever-american-1765491798
> 
> “The Irish slave myth is not supported by the historical evidence. Thousands of Irish were sent to colonies like Barbados against their will, never to return. Upon their arrival, however, they were socially and legally distinct from the enslaved Africans with whom they often labored. While not denying the vast hardships endured by indentured servants, it is necessary to recognize the differences between forms of labor in order to understand the depths of the inhumane system of chattel slavery that endured in the region for several centuries, as well as the legacies of race-based slavery in our own times.”
> 
> How the Myth of the "Irish slaves" Became a Favorite Meme of Racists Online
> 
> *Briefly stated, what are the historical claims behind the “Irish slaves” meme?*
> 
> It broadly claims that indentured servitude and penal servitude can be equated with racialized perpetual hereditary chattel slavery. It proclaims that an “Irish Slave Trade” was initiated in 1612 and not abolished until 1839, and that this concurrent transatlantic slave trade of “white slaves” has been covered up by “liberal," “cultural Marxist” or “politically correct” historians.
> 
> The various memes make many claims including (but not limited to) the following; that “Irish slaves” were treated far worse than black slaves; that there were more “Irish slaves” than black slaves; that “Irish slaves” were worth less than black slaves, that enslaved Irish women were forced to breed with enslaved African men, and that the Irish were slaves for much longer than black slaves.
> 
> This is then invariably followed up by overtly racist statements, e.g. “yet, when is the last time you heard an Irishman bitching and moaning about how the world owes them a living?” The “Irish slaves” meme is a subset of the “white slavery” contemporary discourse which emphasizes class over race and is fueled by a potent cocktail of bad history, false equivalence, conspiracy theories, and reductionist fallacies.
> 
> No, the Irish Were Not Slaves Too
> 
> Call it "fake history." Whenever people on social media start talking slavery, reparations, and race, some Internet troll will jump up and demand, "What about the Irish?" Over the past few years, the myth of Irish slavery has found fertile ground in Internet memes as a way to derail any conversation about historical complicity for white folks in the slave trade or the need for affirmative action today. If the Irish escaped from slavery to general inclusion and prosperity, the false and racist argument goes, then African Americans can do likewise. Fortunately, whenever this claim starts to get traction, a librarian from Limerick steps forward to debunk it.
> 
> What you say did not happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Article is total bullshit.  Most Irish were sent to the West Indies but also to North America's colonies.
> 
> I don't give a flying rats ass at the number of articles out there who try to claim this is a myth. It's part of history and it's ugly. Cromwell was a monster. So was King James I.
> 
> For the life of me I don't understand anyone trying to justify anyone being sold as a slave. Skin color shouldn't matter.
Click to expand...


Don't even try it! These men may have been monsters, the Irish were tread badly, but the Irish were not slaves. They were indentured servants. This information is from Irish historians. So apply your standard to every white person here  trying to justify slavery by the claim of Africans selling each other. Because that didn't happen the way you whites want to describe it either. And the only reason you tried this argument was because A mentioned that whites were so ashamed of being white they had to enslave blacks to give themselves a head start.


----------



## westwall

BrokeLoser said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about your black leaders in Africa?  Seems to me that Africa is STILL a shithole continent.  You guys have had an awful long time to make it better.  So, why don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> “So, why don't you?”
> Whitey holds them back from a continent away.
Click to expand...






To hear this knucklehead tell it, the reason why Africa is so backward is because some white dude 250 years ago, told all the blacks to stop developing and turn into morons, and they all did.  This asshat needs to go to Kenya, or Botswana to meet some real black folk, people who are competent, and capable.  They would destroy this idiot for insulting their intelligence.


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> For crying out loud, First Nations had slaves. First slaves in America under the Brits were white. Slavery was the norm world wide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, that isn't true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Slavery was the norm sadly. And yes First Nations had slaves. And yes until the Atlantic slave trade kicked in, the first slaves in what would actually be the new English colonies were Brits and Irish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites were not slaves. The Irish were never slaves.
> 
> Debunking a Myth: The Irish Were Not Slaves, Too
> 
> https://pictorial.jezebel.com/lets-squash-the-myth-that-the-irish-were-ever-american-1765491798
> 
> “The Irish slave myth is not supported by the historical evidence. Thousands of Irish were sent to colonies like Barbados against their will, never to return. Upon their arrival, however, they were socially and legally distinct from the enslaved Africans with whom they often labored. While not denying the vast hardships endured by indentured servants, it is necessary to recognize the differences between forms of labor in order to understand the depths of the inhumane system of chattel slavery that endured in the region for several centuries, as well as the legacies of race-based slavery in our own times.”
> 
> How the Myth of the "Irish slaves" Became a Favorite Meme of Racists Online
> 
> *Briefly stated, what are the historical claims behind the “Irish slaves” meme?*
> 
> It broadly claims that indentured servitude and penal servitude can be equated with racialized perpetual hereditary chattel slavery. It proclaims that an “Irish Slave Trade” was initiated in 1612 and not abolished until 1839, and that this concurrent transatlantic slave trade of “white slaves” has been covered up by “liberal," “cultural Marxist” or “politically correct” historians.
> 
> The various memes make many claims including (but not limited to) the following; that “Irish slaves” were treated far worse than black slaves; that there were more “Irish slaves” than black slaves; that “Irish slaves” were worth less than black slaves, that enslaved Irish women were forced to breed with enslaved African men, and that the Irish were slaves for much longer than black slaves.
> 
> This is then invariably followed up by overtly racist statements, e.g. “yet, when is the last time you heard an Irishman bitching and moaning about how the world owes them a living?” The “Irish slaves” meme is a subset of the “white slavery” contemporary discourse which emphasizes class over race and is fueled by a potent cocktail of bad history, false equivalence, conspiracy theories, and reductionist fallacies.
> 
> No, the Irish Were Not Slaves Too
> 
> Call it "fake history." Whenever people on social media start talking slavery, reparations, and race, some Internet troll will jump up and demand, "What about the Irish?" Over the past few years, the myth of Irish slavery has found fertile ground in Internet memes as a way to derail any conversation about historical complicity for white folks in the slave trade or the need for affirmative action today. If the Irish escaped from slavery to general inclusion and prosperity, the false and racist argument goes, then African Americans can do likewise. Fortunately, whenever this claim starts to get traction, a librarian from Limerick steps forward to debunk it.
> 
> What you say did not happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Article is total bullshit.  Most Irish were sent to the West Indies but also to North America's colonies.
> 
> I don't give a flying rats ass at the number of articles out there who try to claim this is a myth. It's part of history and it's ugly. Cromwell was a monster. So was King James I.
> 
> For the life of me I don't understand anyone trying to justify anyone being sold as a slave. Skin color shouldn't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't even try it! These men may have been monsters, the Irish were tread badly, but the Irish were not slaves. They were indentured servants. This information is from Irish historians. So apply your standard to every white person here  trying to justify slavery by the claim of Africans selling each other. Because that didn't happen the way you whites want to describe it either. And the only reason you tried this argument was because A mentioned that whites were so ashamed of being white they had to enslave blacks to give themselves a head start.
Click to expand...







You need to read some more history.  The fact is the Irish were treated far worse than the majority of the black slaves ever were.  The overwhelming majority were not indentured servants (a form of slavery) but were free, thus the industrialists felt free to abuse them.  The slaves were property.  They had value.  No one could just go up to a black slave and kill them without major repercussions.  The same can not be said of the Chinese, nor the Irish who were used up in the factories, or shot down like dogs for amusement.  Both groups fought back and established themselves as productive members of society and business people.  

Why haven't you?


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about your black leaders in Africa?  Seems to me that Africa is STILL a shithole continent.  You guys have had an awful long time to make it better.  So, why don't you?
Click to expand...


Seems like he's talking about America. Because whatever shitholes exist on the continent were created because of white interference. They have had 50 years. When America was 50 years out of colonization it was still way behind everyone else. And still today there are plenty of shithole regions here. And they are populated by whites. Stay on topic. After all, you have those 2 blue words under your name so follow the rules.


----------



## Gracie

westwall said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, that isn't true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slavery was the norm sadly. And yes First Nations had slaves. And yes until the Atlantic slave trade kicked in, the first slaves in what would actually be the new English colonies were Brits and Irish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites were not slaves. The Irish were never slaves.
> 
> Debunking a Myth: The Irish Were Not Slaves, Too
> 
> https://pictorial.jezebel.com/lets-squash-the-myth-that-the-irish-were-ever-american-1765491798
> 
> “The Irish slave myth is not supported by the historical evidence. Thousands of Irish were sent to colonies like Barbados against their will, never to return. Upon their arrival, however, they were socially and legally distinct from the enslaved Africans with whom they often labored. While not denying the vast hardships endured by indentured servants, it is necessary to recognize the differences between forms of labor in order to understand the depths of the inhumane system of chattel slavery that endured in the region for several centuries, as well as the legacies of race-based slavery in our own times.”
> 
> How the Myth of the "Irish slaves" Became a Favorite Meme of Racists Online
> 
> *Briefly stated, what are the historical claims behind the “Irish slaves” meme?*
> 
> It broadly claims that indentured servitude and penal servitude can be equated with racialized perpetual hereditary chattel slavery. It proclaims that an “Irish Slave Trade” was initiated in 1612 and not abolished until 1839, and that this concurrent transatlantic slave trade of “white slaves” has been covered up by “liberal," “cultural Marxist” or “politically correct” historians.
> 
> The various memes make many claims including (but not limited to) the following; that “Irish slaves” were treated far worse than black slaves; that there were more “Irish slaves” than black slaves; that “Irish slaves” were worth less than black slaves, that enslaved Irish women were forced to breed with enslaved African men, and that the Irish were slaves for much longer than black slaves.
> 
> This is then invariably followed up by overtly racist statements, e.g. “yet, when is the last time you heard an Irishman bitching and moaning about how the world owes them a living?” The “Irish slaves” meme is a subset of the “white slavery” contemporary discourse which emphasizes class over race and is fueled by a potent cocktail of bad history, false equivalence, conspiracy theories, and reductionist fallacies.
> 
> No, the Irish Were Not Slaves Too
> 
> Call it "fake history." Whenever people on social media start talking slavery, reparations, and race, some Internet troll will jump up and demand, "What about the Irish?" Over the past few years, the myth of Irish slavery has found fertile ground in Internet memes as a way to derail any conversation about historical complicity for white folks in the slave trade or the need for affirmative action today. If the Irish escaped from slavery to general inclusion and prosperity, the false and racist argument goes, then African Americans can do likewise. Fortunately, whenever this claim starts to get traction, a librarian from Limerick steps forward to debunk it.
> 
> What you say did not happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Article is total bullshit.  Most Irish were sent to the West Indies but also to North America's colonies.
> 
> I don't give a flying rats ass at the number of articles out there who try to claim this is a myth. It's part of history and it's ugly. Cromwell was a monster. So was King James I.
> 
> For the life of me I don't understand anyone trying to justify anyone being sold as a slave. Skin color shouldn't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't even try it! These men may have been monsters, the Irish were tread badly, but the Irish were not slaves. They were indentured servants. This information is from Irish historians. So apply your standard to every white person here  trying to justify slavery by the claim of Africans selling each other. Because that didn't happen the way you whites want to describe it either. And the only reason you tried this argument was because A mentioned that whites were so ashamed of being white they had to enslave blacks to give themselves a head start.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to read some more history.  The fact is the Irish were treated far worse than the majority of the black slaves ever were.  The overwhelming majority were not indentured servants (a form of slavery) but were free, thus the industrialists felt free to abuse them.  The slaves were property.  They had value.  No one could just go up to a black slave and kill them without major repercussions.  The same can not be said of the Chinese, nor the Irish who were used up in the factories, or shot down like dogs for amusement.  Both groups fought back and established themselves as productive members of society and business people.
> 
> Why haven't you?
Click to expand...

IM2 and Asc are both trolls. They do this on purpose....just to get people to respond.


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about your black leaders in Africa?  Seems to me that Africa is STILL a shithole continent.  You guys have had an awful long time to make it better.  So, why don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems like he's talking about America. Because whatever shitholes exist on the continent were created because of white interference. They have had 50 years. When America was 50 years out of colonization it was still way behind everyone else. And still today there are plenty of shithole regions here. And they are populated by whites. Stay on topic. After all, you have those 2 blue words under your name so follow the rules.
Click to expand...






White dudes built this....







And black dudes built this.  Do you see the difference?






Is it because you lack imagination?


----------



## tinydancer

IM2 said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> For crying out loud, First Nations had slaves. First slaves in America under the Brits were white. Slavery was the norm world wide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, that isn't true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Slavery was the norm sadly. And yes First Nations had slaves. And yes until the Atlantic slave trade kicked in, the first slaves in what would actually be the new English colonies were Brits and Irish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites were not slaves. The Irish were never slaves.
> 
> Debunking a Myth: The Irish Were Not Slaves, Too
> 
> https://pictorial.jezebel.com/lets-squash-the-myth-that-the-irish-were-ever-american-1765491798
> 
> “The Irish slave myth is not supported by the historical evidence. Thousands of Irish were sent to colonies like Barbados against their will, never to return. Upon their arrival, however, they were socially and legally distinct from the enslaved Africans with whom they often labored. While not denying the vast hardships endured by indentured servants, it is necessary to recognize the differences between forms of labor in order to understand the depths of the inhumane system of chattel slavery that endured in the region for several centuries, as well as the legacies of race-based slavery in our own times.”
> 
> How the Myth of the "Irish slaves" Became a Favorite Meme of Racists Online
> 
> *Briefly stated, what are the historical claims behind the “Irish slaves” meme?*
> 
> It broadly claims that indentured servitude and penal servitude can be equated with racialized perpetual hereditary chattel slavery. It proclaims that an “Irish Slave Trade” was initiated in 1612 and not abolished until 1839, and that this concurrent transatlantic slave trade of “white slaves” has been covered up by “liberal," “cultural Marxist” or “politically correct” historians.
> 
> The various memes make many claims including (but not limited to) the following; that “Irish slaves” were treated far worse than black slaves; that there were more “Irish slaves” than black slaves; that “Irish slaves” were worth less than black slaves, that enslaved Irish women were forced to breed with enslaved African men, and that the Irish were slaves for much longer than black slaves.
> 
> This is then invariably followed up by overtly racist statements, e.g. “yet, when is the last time you heard an Irishman bitching and moaning about how the world owes them a living?” The “Irish slaves” meme is a subset of the “white slavery” contemporary discourse which emphasizes class over race and is fueled by a potent cocktail of bad history, false equivalence, conspiracy theories, and reductionist fallacies.
> 
> No, the Irish Were Not Slaves Too
> 
> Call it "fake history." Whenever people on social media start talking slavery, reparations, and race, some Internet troll will jump up and demand, "What about the Irish?" Over the past few years, the myth of Irish slavery has found fertile ground in Internet memes as a way to derail any conversation about historical complicity for white folks in the slave trade or the need for affirmative action today. If the Irish escaped from slavery to general inclusion and prosperity, the false and racist argument goes, then African Americans can do likewise. Fortunately, whenever this claim starts to get traction, a librarian from Limerick steps forward to debunk it.
> 
> What you say did not happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Article is total bullshit.  Most Irish were sent to the West Indies but also to North America's colonies.
> 
> I don't give a flying rats ass at the number of articles out there who try to claim this is a myth. It's part of history and it's ugly. Cromwell was a monster. So was King James I.
> 
> For the life of me I don't understand anyone trying to justify anyone being sold as a slave. Skin color shouldn't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't even try it! These men may have been monsters, the Irish were tread badly, but the Irish were not slaves. They were indentured servants. This information is from Irish historians. So apply your standard to every white person here  trying to justify slavery by the claim of Africans selling each other. Because that didn't happen the way you whites want to describe it either. And the only reason you tried this argument was because A mentioned that whites were so ashamed of being white they had to enslave blacks to give themselves a head start.
Click to expand...


I believe in history and historical documentation. Cromwell's dispatch clearly states that his Irish prisoners were shipped to the colonies against their will. 

Yes there were indentured servants as well, but that was a whole different ballgame. And I would never justify slavery no matter the person doing the selling or the buying. Thankfully most of the planet came to their senses a couple of centuries back and abolished slavery.

To this day I have one hell of a time trying to wrap my brain around anyone believing they had the right to actually own another human being and still consider themselves a Christian. 

And when you look at the individuals involved in the marketing and the trading that took place at the time it's mind boggling. You had all these top notch New England shipping families making their fortunes by transporting the slaves to Americas from Africa in huge ships with unbearable conditions. 

Unreal.


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, that isn't true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slavery was the norm sadly. And yes First Nations had slaves. And yes until the Atlantic slave trade kicked in, the first slaves in what would actually be the new English colonies were Brits and Irish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites were not slaves. The Irish were never slaves.
> 
> Debunking a Myth: The Irish Were Not Slaves, Too
> 
> https://pictorial.jezebel.com/lets-squash-the-myth-that-the-irish-were-ever-american-1765491798
> 
> “The Irish slave myth is not supported by the historical evidence. Thousands of Irish were sent to colonies like Barbados against their will, never to return. Upon their arrival, however, they were socially and legally distinct from the enslaved Africans with whom they often labored. While not denying the vast hardships endured by indentured servants, it is necessary to recognize the differences between forms of labor in order to understand the depths of the inhumane system of chattel slavery that endured in the region for several centuries, as well as the legacies of race-based slavery in our own times.”
> 
> How the Myth of the "Irish slaves" Became a Favorite Meme of Racists Online
> 
> *Briefly stated, what are the historical claims behind the “Irish slaves” meme?*
> 
> It broadly claims that indentured servitude and penal servitude can be equated with racialized perpetual hereditary chattel slavery. It proclaims that an “Irish Slave Trade” was initiated in 1612 and not abolished until 1839, and that this concurrent transatlantic slave trade of “white slaves” has been covered up by “liberal," “cultural Marxist” or “politically correct” historians.
> 
> The various memes make many claims including (but not limited to) the following; that “Irish slaves” were treated far worse than black slaves; that there were more “Irish slaves” than black slaves; that “Irish slaves” were worth less than black slaves, that enslaved Irish women were forced to breed with enslaved African men, and that the Irish were slaves for much longer than black slaves.
> 
> This is then invariably followed up by overtly racist statements, e.g. “yet, when is the last time you heard an Irishman bitching and moaning about how the world owes them a living?” The “Irish slaves” meme is a subset of the “white slavery” contemporary discourse which emphasizes class over race and is fueled by a potent cocktail of bad history, false equivalence, conspiracy theories, and reductionist fallacies.
> 
> No, the Irish Were Not Slaves Too
> 
> Call it "fake history." Whenever people on social media start talking slavery, reparations, and race, some Internet troll will jump up and demand, "What about the Irish?" Over the past few years, the myth of Irish slavery has found fertile ground in Internet memes as a way to derail any conversation about historical complicity for white folks in the slave trade or the need for affirmative action today. If the Irish escaped from slavery to general inclusion and prosperity, the false and racist argument goes, then African Americans can do likewise. Fortunately, whenever this claim starts to get traction, a librarian from Limerick steps forward to debunk it.
> 
> What you say did not happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Article is total bullshit.  Most Irish were sent to the West Indies but also to North America's colonies.
> 
> I don't give a flying rats ass at the number of articles out there who try to claim this is a myth. It's part of history and it's ugly. Cromwell was a monster. So was King James I.
> 
> For the life of me I don't understand anyone trying to justify anyone being sold as a slave. Skin color shouldn't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't even try it! These men may have been monsters, the Irish were tread badly, but the Irish were not slaves. They were indentured servants. This information is from Irish historians. So apply your standard to every white person here  trying to justify slavery by the claim of Africans selling each other. Because that didn't happen the way you whites want to describe it either. And the only reason you tried this argument was because A mentioned that whites were so ashamed of being white they had to enslave blacks to give themselves a head start.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to read some more history.  The fact is the Irish were treated far worse than the majority of the black slaves ever were.  The overwhelming majority were not indentured servants (a form of slavery) but were free, thus the industrialists felt free to abuse them.  The slaves were property.  They had value.  No one could just go up to a black slave and kill them without major repercussions.  The same can not be said of the Chinese, nor the Irish who were used up in the factories, or shot down like dogs for amusement.  Both groups fought back and established themselves as productive members of society and business people.
> 
> Why haven't you?
Click to expand...


I've read history. I suggest you do .  The fact is the Irish were not tread as you claim. Everything you say is a lie and your last question shows a tremendous ignorance of both history and reality. Because we can create 1,000 threads at least showing answrs to that question and all you will do is deny its true. You have to lie to yourself and that's a pathetic way to live.

Another dumb white lyng to themselves about history.


----------



## westwall

tinydancer said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, that isn't true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slavery was the norm sadly. And yes First Nations had slaves. And yes until the Atlantic slave trade kicked in, the first slaves in what would actually be the new English colonies were Brits and Irish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites were not slaves. The Irish were never slaves.
> 
> Debunking a Myth: The Irish Were Not Slaves, Too
> 
> https://pictorial.jezebel.com/lets-squash-the-myth-that-the-irish-were-ever-american-1765491798
> 
> “The Irish slave myth is not supported by the historical evidence. Thousands of Irish were sent to colonies like Barbados against their will, never to return. Upon their arrival, however, they were socially and legally distinct from the enslaved Africans with whom they often labored. While not denying the vast hardships endured by indentured servants, it is necessary to recognize the differences between forms of labor in order to understand the depths of the inhumane system of chattel slavery that endured in the region for several centuries, as well as the legacies of race-based slavery in our own times.”
> 
> How the Myth of the "Irish slaves" Became a Favorite Meme of Racists Online
> 
> *Briefly stated, what are the historical claims behind the “Irish slaves” meme?*
> 
> It broadly claims that indentured servitude and penal servitude can be equated with racialized perpetual hereditary chattel slavery. It proclaims that an “Irish Slave Trade” was initiated in 1612 and not abolished until 1839, and that this concurrent transatlantic slave trade of “white slaves” has been covered up by “liberal," “cultural Marxist” or “politically correct” historians.
> 
> The various memes make many claims including (but not limited to) the following; that “Irish slaves” were treated far worse than black slaves; that there were more “Irish slaves” than black slaves; that “Irish slaves” were worth less than black slaves, that enslaved Irish women were forced to breed with enslaved African men, and that the Irish were slaves for much longer than black slaves.
> 
> This is then invariably followed up by overtly racist statements, e.g. “yet, when is the last time you heard an Irishman bitching and moaning about how the world owes them a living?” The “Irish slaves” meme is a subset of the “white slavery” contemporary discourse which emphasizes class over race and is fueled by a potent cocktail of bad history, false equivalence, conspiracy theories, and reductionist fallacies.
> 
> No, the Irish Were Not Slaves Too
> 
> Call it "fake history." Whenever people on social media start talking slavery, reparations, and race, some Internet troll will jump up and demand, "What about the Irish?" Over the past few years, the myth of Irish slavery has found fertile ground in Internet memes as a way to derail any conversation about historical complicity for white folks in the slave trade or the need for affirmative action today. If the Irish escaped from slavery to general inclusion and prosperity, the false and racist argument goes, then African Americans can do likewise. Fortunately, whenever this claim starts to get traction, a librarian from Limerick steps forward to debunk it.
> 
> What you say did not happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Article is total bullshit.  Most Irish were sent to the West Indies but also to North America's colonies.
> 
> I don't give a flying rats ass at the number of articles out there who try to claim this is a myth. It's part of history and it's ugly. Cromwell was a monster. So was King James I.
> 
> For the life of me I don't understand anyone trying to justify anyone being sold as a slave. Skin color shouldn't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't even try it! These men may have been monsters, the Irish were tread badly, but the Irish were not slaves. They were indentured servants. This information is from Irish historians. So apply your standard to every white person here  trying to justify slavery by the claim of Africans selling each other. Because that didn't happen the way you whites want to describe it either. And the only reason you tried this argument was because A mentioned that whites were so ashamed of being white they had to enslave blacks to give themselves a head start.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe in history and historical documentation. Cromwell's dispatch clearly states that his Irish prisoners were shipped to the colonies against their will.
> 
> Yes there were indentured servants as well, but that was a whole different ballgame. And I would never justify slavery no matter the person doing the selling or the buying. Thankfully most of the planet came to their senses a couple of centuries back and abolished slavery.
> 
> To this day I have one hell of a time trying to wrap my brain around anyone believing they had the right to actually own another human being and still consider themselves a Christian.
> 
> And when you look at the individuals involved in the marketing and the trading that took place at the time it's mind boggling. You had all these top notch New England shipping families making their fortunes by transporting the slaves to Americas from Africa in huge ships with unbearable conditions.
> 
> Unreal.
Click to expand...






Some did it for money, the majority though felt that the blacks were just a little bit above an animal so gave what they were doing to those poor people little, to no thought at all.  They wrapped themselves in their religious mantle that said because they were doing it, it was justified because otherwise they wouldn't be doing it.  It was a twisted way of looking at the world.  The Dutch were even worse about it.


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Slavery was the norm sadly. And yes First Nations had slaves. And yes until the Atlantic slave trade kicked in, the first slaves in what would actually be the new English colonies were Brits and Irish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites were not slaves. The Irish were never slaves.
> 
> Debunking a Myth: The Irish Were Not Slaves, Too
> 
> https://pictorial.jezebel.com/lets-squash-the-myth-that-the-irish-were-ever-american-1765491798
> 
> “The Irish slave myth is not supported by the historical evidence. Thousands of Irish were sent to colonies like Barbados against their will, never to return. Upon their arrival, however, they were socially and legally distinct from the enslaved Africans with whom they often labored. While not denying the vast hardships endured by indentured servants, it is necessary to recognize the differences between forms of labor in order to understand the depths of the inhumane system of chattel slavery that endured in the region for several centuries, as well as the legacies of race-based slavery in our own times.”
> 
> How the Myth of the "Irish slaves" Became a Favorite Meme of Racists Online
> 
> *Briefly stated, what are the historical claims behind the “Irish slaves” meme?*
> 
> It broadly claims that indentured servitude and penal servitude can be equated with racialized perpetual hereditary chattel slavery. It proclaims that an “Irish Slave Trade” was initiated in 1612 and not abolished until 1839, and that this concurrent transatlantic slave trade of “white slaves” has been covered up by “liberal," “cultural Marxist” or “politically correct” historians.
> 
> The various memes make many claims including (but not limited to) the following; that “Irish slaves” were treated far worse than black slaves; that there were more “Irish slaves” than black slaves; that “Irish slaves” were worth less than black slaves, that enslaved Irish women were forced to breed with enslaved African men, and that the Irish were slaves for much longer than black slaves.
> 
> This is then invariably followed up by overtly racist statements, e.g. “yet, when is the last time you heard an Irishman bitching and moaning about how the world owes them a living?” The “Irish slaves” meme is a subset of the “white slavery” contemporary discourse which emphasizes class over race and is fueled by a potent cocktail of bad history, false equivalence, conspiracy theories, and reductionist fallacies.
> 
> No, the Irish Were Not Slaves Too
> 
> Call it "fake history." Whenever people on social media start talking slavery, reparations, and race, some Internet troll will jump up and demand, "What about the Irish?" Over the past few years, the myth of Irish slavery has found fertile ground in Internet memes as a way to derail any conversation about historical complicity for white folks in the slave trade or the need for affirmative action today. If the Irish escaped from slavery to general inclusion and prosperity, the false and racist argument goes, then African Americans can do likewise. Fortunately, whenever this claim starts to get traction, a librarian from Limerick steps forward to debunk it.
> 
> What you say did not happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Article is total bullshit.  Most Irish were sent to the West Indies but also to North America's colonies.
> 
> I don't give a flying rats ass at the number of articles out there who try to claim this is a myth. It's part of history and it's ugly. Cromwell was a monster. So was King James I.
> 
> For the life of me I don't understand anyone trying to justify anyone being sold as a slave. Skin color shouldn't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't even try it! These men may have been monsters, the Irish were tread badly, but the Irish were not slaves. They were indentured servants. This information is from Irish historians. So apply your standard to every white person here  trying to justify slavery by the claim of Africans selling each other. Because that didn't happen the way you whites want to describe it either. And the only reason you tried this argument was because A mentioned that whites were so ashamed of being white they had to enslave blacks to give themselves a head start.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to read some more history.  The fact is the Irish were treated far worse than the majority of the black slaves ever were.  The overwhelming majority were not indentured servants (a form of slavery) but were free, thus the industrialists felt free to abuse them.  The slaves were property.  They had value.  No one could just go up to a black slave and kill them without major repercussions.  The same can not be said of the Chinese, nor the Irish who were used up in the factories, or shot down like dogs for amusement.  Both groups fought back and established themselves as productive members of society and business people.
> 
> Why haven't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've read history. I suggest you do .  The fact is the Irish were not tread as you claim. Everything you say is a lie and your last question shows a tremendous ignorance of both history and reality. Because we can create 1,000 threads at least showing answrs to that question and all you will do is deny its true. You have to lie to yourself and that's a pathetic way to live.
> 
> Another dumb white lyng to themselves about history.
Click to expand...







Actually, they were.  But if you acknowledge that very well documented fact, it blows your entire BS narrative out of the water.


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about your black leaders in Africa?  Seems to me that Africa is STILL a shithole continent.  You guys have had an awful long time to make it better.  So, why don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems like he's talking about America. Because whatever shitholes exist on the continent were created because of white interference. They have had 50 years. When America was 50 years out of colonization it was still way behind everyone else. And still today there are plenty of shithole regions here. And they are populated by whites. Stay on topic. After all, you have those 2 blue words under your name so follow the rules.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White dudes built this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And black dudes built this.  Do you see the difference?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it because you lack imagination?
Click to expand...




When you know what happened there, all you can do is laugh at whites posting up pictures trying to talk shit.


----------



## IM2

tinydancer said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, that isn't true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slavery was the norm sadly. And yes First Nations had slaves. And yes until the Atlantic slave trade kicked in, the first slaves in what would actually be the new English colonies were Brits and Irish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites were not slaves. The Irish were never slaves.
> 
> Debunking a Myth: The Irish Were Not Slaves, Too
> 
> https://pictorial.jezebel.com/lets-squash-the-myth-that-the-irish-were-ever-american-1765491798
> 
> “The Irish slave myth is not supported by the historical evidence. Thousands of Irish were sent to colonies like Barbados against their will, never to return. Upon their arrival, however, they were socially and legally distinct from the enslaved Africans with whom they often labored. While not denying the vast hardships endured by indentured servants, it is necessary to recognize the differences between forms of labor in order to understand the depths of the inhumane system of chattel slavery that endured in the region for several centuries, as well as the legacies of race-based slavery in our own times.”
> 
> How the Myth of the "Irish slaves" Became a Favorite Meme of Racists Online
> 
> *Briefly stated, what are the historical claims behind the “Irish slaves” meme?*
> 
> It broadly claims that indentured servitude and penal servitude can be equated with racialized perpetual hereditary chattel slavery. It proclaims that an “Irish Slave Trade” was initiated in 1612 and not abolished until 1839, and that this concurrent transatlantic slave trade of “white slaves” has been covered up by “liberal," “cultural Marxist” or “politically correct” historians.
> 
> The various memes make many claims including (but not limited to) the following; that “Irish slaves” were treated far worse than black slaves; that there were more “Irish slaves” than black slaves; that “Irish slaves” were worth less than black slaves, that enslaved Irish women were forced to breed with enslaved African men, and that the Irish were slaves for much longer than black slaves.
> 
> This is then invariably followed up by overtly racist statements, e.g. “yet, when is the last time you heard an Irishman bitching and moaning about how the world owes them a living?” The “Irish slaves” meme is a subset of the “white slavery” contemporary discourse which emphasizes class over race and is fueled by a potent cocktail of bad history, false equivalence, conspiracy theories, and reductionist fallacies.
> 
> No, the Irish Were Not Slaves Too
> 
> Call it "fake history." Whenever people on social media start talking slavery, reparations, and race, some Internet troll will jump up and demand, "What about the Irish?" Over the past few years, the myth of Irish slavery has found fertile ground in Internet memes as a way to derail any conversation about historical complicity for white folks in the slave trade or the need for affirmative action today. If the Irish escaped from slavery to general inclusion and prosperity, the false and racist argument goes, then African Americans can do likewise. Fortunately, whenever this claim starts to get traction, a librarian from Limerick steps forward to debunk it.
> 
> What you say did not happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Article is total bullshit.  Most Irish were sent to the West Indies but also to North America's colonies.
> 
> I don't give a flying rats ass at the number of articles out there who try to claim this is a myth. It's part of history and it's ugly. Cromwell was a monster. So was King James I.
> 
> For the life of me I don't understand anyone trying to justify anyone being sold as a slave. Skin color shouldn't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't even try it! These men may have been monsters, the Irish were tread badly, but the Irish were not slaves. They were indentured servants. This information is from Irish historians. So apply your standard to every white person here  trying to justify slavery by the claim of Africans selling each other. Because that didn't happen the way you whites want to describe it either. And the only reason you tried this argument was because A mentioned that whites were so ashamed of being white they had to enslave blacks to give themselves a head start.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe in history and historical documentation. Cromwell's dispatch clearly states that his Irish prisoners were shipped to the colonies against their will.
> 
> Yes there were indentured servants as well, but that was a whole different ballgame. And I would never justify slavery no matter the person doing the selling or the buying. Thankfully most of the planet came to their senses a couple of centuries back and abolished slavery.
> 
> To this day I have one hell of a time trying to wrap my brain around anyone believing they had the right to actually own another human being and still consider themselves a Christian.
> 
> And when you look at the individuals involved in the marketing and the trading that took place at the time it's mind boggling. You had all these top notch New England shipping families making their fortunes by transporting the slaves to Americas from Africa in huge ships with unbearable conditions.
> 
> Unreal.
Click to expand...


History and documentation show that Irish were not slaves. Period. No one is saying the Irish were treated well. No one denies what Cromwell did, but the fact is they were not ever slaves and definitely not in America. In America the Irish decided they were white and took part in the system of racism that benefited whites. So all this braying about Irish being slaves is a bunch of bullshit that you whites keep trying to use in order to clam that blacks are not making it because somehow we lack, when the truth is blacks have been punished more for fighting back against white racism than any other race. You might include the NA, but they have receive reparations annually for what was done to them. The fight is not going to end until you whites stop doing shit like this gaslighting you try here and start facing the truth and admitting it.


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites were not slaves. The Irish were never slaves.
> 
> Debunking a Myth: The Irish Were Not Slaves, Too
> 
> https://pictorial.jezebel.com/lets-squash-the-myth-that-the-irish-were-ever-american-1765491798
> 
> “The Irish slave myth is not supported by the historical evidence. Thousands of Irish were sent to colonies like Barbados against their will, never to return. Upon their arrival, however, they were socially and legally distinct from the enslaved Africans with whom they often labored. While not denying the vast hardships endured by indentured servants, it is necessary to recognize the differences between forms of labor in order to understand the depths of the inhumane system of chattel slavery that endured in the region for several centuries, as well as the legacies of race-based slavery in our own times.”
> 
> How the Myth of the "Irish slaves" Became a Favorite Meme of Racists Online
> 
> *Briefly stated, what are the historical claims behind the “Irish slaves” meme?*
> 
> It broadly claims that indentured servitude and penal servitude can be equated with racialized perpetual hereditary chattel slavery. It proclaims that an “Irish Slave Trade” was initiated in 1612 and not abolished until 1839, and that this concurrent transatlantic slave trade of “white slaves” has been covered up by “liberal," “cultural Marxist” or “politically correct” historians.
> 
> The various memes make many claims including (but not limited to) the following; that “Irish slaves” were treated far worse than black slaves; that there were more “Irish slaves” than black slaves; that “Irish slaves” were worth less than black slaves, that enslaved Irish women were forced to breed with enslaved African men, and that the Irish were slaves for much longer than black slaves.
> 
> This is then invariably followed up by overtly racist statements, e.g. “yet, when is the last time you heard an Irishman bitching and moaning about how the world owes them a living?” The “Irish slaves” meme is a subset of the “white slavery” contemporary discourse which emphasizes class over race and is fueled by a potent cocktail of bad history, false equivalence, conspiracy theories, and reductionist fallacies.
> 
> No, the Irish Were Not Slaves Too
> 
> Call it "fake history." Whenever people on social media start talking slavery, reparations, and race, some Internet troll will jump up and demand, "What about the Irish?" Over the past few years, the myth of Irish slavery has found fertile ground in Internet memes as a way to derail any conversation about historical complicity for white folks in the slave trade or the need for affirmative action today. If the Irish escaped from slavery to general inclusion and prosperity, the false and racist argument goes, then African Americans can do likewise. Fortunately, whenever this claim starts to get traction, a librarian from Limerick steps forward to debunk it.
> 
> What you say did not happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article is total bullshit.  Most Irish were sent to the West Indies but also to North America's colonies.
> 
> I don't give a flying rats ass at the number of articles out there who try to claim this is a myth. It's part of history and it's ugly. Cromwell was a monster. So was King James I.
> 
> For the life of me I don't understand anyone trying to justify anyone being sold as a slave. Skin color shouldn't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't even try it! These men may have been monsters, the Irish were tread badly, but the Irish were not slaves. They were indentured servants. This information is from Irish historians. So apply your standard to every white person here  trying to justify slavery by the claim of Africans selling each other. Because that didn't happen the way you whites want to describe it either. And the only reason you tried this argument was because A mentioned that whites were so ashamed of being white they had to enslave blacks to give themselves a head start.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to read some more history.  The fact is the Irish were treated far worse than the majority of the black slaves ever were.  The overwhelming majority were not indentured servants (a form of slavery) but were free, thus the industrialists felt free to abuse them.  The slaves were property.  They had value.  No one could just go up to a black slave and kill them without major repercussions.  The same can not be said of the Chinese, nor the Irish who were used up in the factories, or shot down like dogs for amusement.  Both groups fought back and established themselves as productive members of society and business people.
> 
> Why haven't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've read history. I suggest you do .  The fact is the Irish were not tread as you claim. Everything you say is a lie and your last question shows a tremendous ignorance of both history and reality. Because we can create 1,000 threads at least showing answrs to that question and all you will do is deny its true. You have to lie to yourself and that's a pathetic way to live.
> 
> Another dumb white lyng to themselves about history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, they were.  But if you acknowledge that very well documented fact, it blows your entire BS narrative out of the water.
Click to expand...


When Irish historians in Ireland say they weren't and have the documentation to prove it, you don't have shit to say.


----------



## night_son

Asclepias said:


> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?



The philosophical rather than historical rebuttal for you:

No. I am not ashamed. Two equalizing forces exist in life: birth and death. Birth provides all men and women with an equal starting point at the_ Human Race_ irrespective of what follows your first breath. Death removes everything from all men and women, equally, regardless of what they have gathered for themselves while alive. The same primacy holds true on a racial level, albeit through euphemism and metaphor, versus irrefutable biological human life cycle. That your genetically homogenous people existed at all *is* the level playing field. The beginning of their being guaranteed potential for equal chance to reach the same civilizational achievements as any other people. 

Between life and death lies only one thing: the only true currency a living sentient mortal being ever has. That currency is *Time*. The spending of one's time in life cannot be defined any other way, or its misspending blamed on anything other than: *Personal Responsibility*. Whether an individual takes responsibility for his own actions or blames them on a God or other people, he cannot separate himself from fault for the consequences of his actions while spending the time allotted him in life. 

When applied to equality between racial groups, the test of personal responsibility stands immovably. Racial group self-responsibility means that whatever advances, achievements, failures, or historical calamities a race accomplishes or does not accomplish, blame lies squarely with that race and no other when facing the consequences of their historical, societal, civilizational and geographic actions. That's all there is for your argument; all there will ever be. 

What a bitter dose of reality to swallow. 

The solution to your perceived historical grudge is very simple. Organize your race, force its engineers to design superior technology, and then colonize the white world by imperialism. Enslave all white men and retard their science, art and religion for the next 500 years, and then slowly withdraw and leave them in continental squalor, while your now superior race makes aeonic leaps and bounds in technology on the other side of the Earth--most of them for comfort and pleasure--while whites labor to manufacture them for scraps. 

Otherwise, continue to dissolve in the stew of your racial self pity until death finally makes us all "equal" again in your pontificated understanding of the word. After all, consequence for how you spend your time lies squarely on your shoulders.


----------



## there4eyeM

"You whites..." 
Really, categorical classifications like that are the problem. One should be ashamed to speak thus.


----------



## night_son

So the counter question that must be asked is this:

What is the endgame you seek in perpetual outcry over historical oppression? Can we agree that if birth--or even the concession of adulthood--is the equal starting point in life, should it be legal or even morally justifiable, to take from a fellow man a part of what he has earned in his life, because what he has earned is greater than what you have earned? Should the wealthier man be held accountable for the lesser wealth of the poor man? Where does self responsibility end, and blaming of others for personal shortcomings begin? And what about being happy with what you have, or trying to improve it, rather than seeking vengeance on those with more by removing their perceived advantage?


----------



## Lysistrata

The people who try and compare the experiences of African-descended people in the Americas and the experiences of the Irish in America are full of shit. They are entirely different. The experience of being held as a slave with no rights, and then subjected to all sorts of discriminatory, and many times fatal, laws is much different from the experience of Irish people treated like trash because of the religious feud between Protestants and Roman Catholics, which has been ongoing since the Reformation.

The important thing is to look back and acknowledge how various groups of Americans have been treated over the course of our history. One cannot resolve "Never Again!" without first acknowledging honestly what has gone on so far involving just about every demographic group in our country. Some things to contemplate

The burning of the black communities in Rosewood, Florida, and Tulsa, Okla., with casualties, include 
The Perry, Florida, race riot, in which one African-American was burned at the stake
The lynching of Leo Frank, basically because he was Jewish
The "no Irish and no dogs" treatment of the Irish people, including being herded into the slums of NYC and worked six days a week for shit wages (got some ancestors involved in this)
The historical and current treatment of female Americans, who were denied the liberty to vote for many years, while the politicians were yapping about "liberty" and "freedom," and were subjected to laws that stripped them of their rights to liberty and property for so many years, with laws allowing their husbands to control all of their property and treat them anyway that they pleased, including beating them and raping them
The historical treatment, spilling over to this day, of Native Americans.
The historical and current treatment of LGBTs
The current treatment of Muslims in America
There is so much more that a person could go on forever.

People who are evil want us to fight among ourselves for their gain.

But the bottom line is simple: face the reality of history, do not allow anyone to deny it, and resolve NEVER AGAIN to all of it, regardless of whatever demographic group you are in.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Lysistrata said:


> The people who try and compare the experiences of African-descended people in the Americas and the experiences of the Irish in America are full of shit. They are entirely different. The experience of being held as a slave with no rights, and then subjected to all sorts of discriminatory, and many times fatal, laws is much different from the experience of Irish people treated like trash because of the religious feud between Protestants and Roman Catholics, which has been ongoing since the Reformation.
> 
> The important thing is to look back and acknowledge how various groups of Americans have been treated over the course of our history. One cannot resolve "Never Again!" without first acknowledging honestly what has gone on so far involving just about every demographic group in our country. Some things to contemplate
> 
> The burning of the black communities in Rosewood, Florida, and Tulsa, Okla., with casualties, include
> The Perry, Florida, race riot, in which one African-American was burned at the stake
> The lynching of Leo Frank, basically because he was Jewish
> The "no Irish and no dogs" treatment of the Irish people, including being herded into the slums of NYC and worked six days a week for shit wages (got some ancestors involved in this)
> The historical and current treatment of female Americans, who were denied the liberty to vote for many years, while the politicians were yapping about "liberty" and "freedom," and were subjected to laws that stripped them of their rights to liberty and property for so many years, with laws allowing their husbands to control all of their property and treat them anyway that they pleased, including beating them and raping them
> The historical treatment, spilling over to this day, of Native Americans.
> The historical and current treatment of LGBTs
> The current treatment of Muslims in America
> There is so much more that a person could go on forever.
> 
> People who are evil want us to fight among ourselves for their gain.
> 
> But the bottom line is simple: face the reality of history, do not allow anyone to deny it, and resolve NEVER AGAIN to all of it, regardless of whatever demographic group you are in.



Yet the income levels, and educational levels are all over the place on the chart in the groups you're listing.

So, then there must be something more than prejudices causing the Black condition in America.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, even a few Albanians, and Serbians might even get along too.
> 
> Doesn't make it normal, now does it?
> 
> Did I mention a lot of Albanian, and Serbian Americans arrived to the U.S.A since the Yugoslavian wars?
> 
> Yet, in those years most of them surpass Black Americans, how come?
> 
> What kind of head-start is coming here in the 1990's????????
> 
> 
> 
> no one said it was normal....in spite of what you might think....not all people are racists and can actually get along with someone who is "different" then they are.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Italians are generally  more racist than other Whites are towards Black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> were i grew up everyone had their own groups but yet played on the same sports teams in HS and partied together and yet still had their spats....i grew up around Italians,Sicilians,Blacks,Puerto Ricans and lots of Jews and of course Whites......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In my school (Brewster, NY) there was definitely more than enough of prejudices.
> 
> Basically Gays,  Mexicans,Jews, Poles, Blacks, Muslims were all frequent targets, Italians, and French were lesser targets.
> 
> But, Irish, Germans, English, Norse etc. weren't really picked on much, if at all.
> 
> None the less there's absolutely no pattern in success, both the most successful (Jews) and the least successful (Blacks) were both picked on here a lot.
> 
> So, how could it possibly be prejudices causing the "Black Issues"?????????????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We had race riots Black vs Mexicans. We still get along better together than either group gets along with whites.
Click to expand...


Not really, a lot of Blacks, and Latinos don't really get along.

I remember one time when I was much younger a Latino cut me off in the food-line at Costco, and I yelled at him "Are you even legal, how do you get away with being so rude"

It was the Black guy employee at Costco who approached me, and said the illegals caused problems, and took jobs, and that he stopped Costco from calling the Cops on me.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn’t Africans get a head start / jump on everyone? How are they doing these days?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are doing ok considering they were colonized by whites. What does that have to do with my question though?
Click to expand...


White countries like Ireland, and Finland colonized until 1918, doing great.

White countries  like Poland, and Hungary colonized until 1989,  doing pretty good.

White countries like Estonia, and Lithuania colonized until 1992, doing pretty good.

Black countries like Haiti, Ethiopia, or Liberia not colonized for eons, doing very bad.

I mean shouldn't Haiti have a massive head-start over Estonia, and yet in terms of literacy, and wealth Estonia's far beyond that of Haiti.


----------



## Lysistrata

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> The people who try and compare the experiences of African-descended people in the Americas and the experiences of the Irish in America are full of shit. They are entirely different. The experience of being held as a slave with no rights, and then subjected to all sorts of discriminatory, and many times fatal, laws is much different from the experience of Irish people treated like trash because of the religious feud between Protestants and Roman Catholics, which has been ongoing since the Reformation.
> 
> The important thing is to look back and acknowledge how various groups of Americans have been treated over the course of our history. One cannot resolve "Never Again!" without first acknowledging honestly what has gone on so far involving just about every demographic group in our country. Some things to contemplate
> 
> The burning of the black communities in Rosewood, Florida, and Tulsa, Okla., with casualties, include
> The Perry, Florida, race riot, in which one African-American was burned at the stake
> The lynching of Leo Frank, basically because he was Jewish
> The "no Irish and no dogs" treatment of the Irish people, including being herded into the slums of NYC and worked six days a week for shit wages (got some ancestors involved in this)
> The historical and current treatment of female Americans, who were denied the liberty to vote for many years, while the politicians were yapping about "liberty" and "freedom," and were subjected to laws that stripped them of their rights to liberty and property for so many years, with laws allowing their husbands to control all of their property and treat them anyway that they pleased, including beating them and raping them
> The historical treatment, spilling over to this day, of Native Americans.
> The historical and current treatment of LGBTs
> The current treatment of Muslims in America
> There is so much more that a person could go on forever.
> 
> People who are evil want us to fight among ourselves for their gain.
> 
> But the bottom line is simple: face the reality of history, do not allow anyone to deny it, and resolve NEVER AGAIN to all of it, regardless of whatever demographic group you are in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet the income levels, and educational levels are all over the place on the chart in the groups you're listing.
> 
> So, then there must be something more than prejudices causing the Black condition in America.
Click to expand...


What so interests you about the "Black condition in America"? What is so different between the "Black condition in America" and everybody else's condition in America? Yes, income levels and educational levels are all over the place. Duh.

The fact is that we are all here, and a good and honest look at what we all, collectively, have been through and the burdens laid upon respective demographic groups, will help us to avoid making the same mistakes in the future. This endless comparing of the experiences of these groups contributes is a diversionary sham. It absolutely nothing to the goal of shaping our future in a positive way and making sure that these injustices are not repeated.

What is it about history that you cannot face? We can't go back and make it right for these victims, but we can go forward.


----------



## MisterBeale

Should we judge people of past eras for moral failings?

Judge leaders by the standards of their time


----------



## Lysistrata

The point is to study history with the idea of not repeating the mistakes made in the past. This process requires an acknowledgement of what went before, not a pretense that it never happened or was "not that bad."


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Lysistrata said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> The people who try and compare the experiences of African-descended people in the Americas and the experiences of the Irish in America are full of shit. They are entirely different. The experience of being held as a slave with no rights, and then subjected to all sorts of discriminatory, and many times fatal, laws is much different from the experience of Irish people treated like trash because of the religious feud between Protestants and Roman Catholics, which has been ongoing since the Reformation.
> 
> The important thing is to look back and acknowledge how various groups of Americans have been treated over the course of our history. One cannot resolve "Never Again!" without first acknowledging honestly what has gone on so far involving just about every demographic group in our country. Some things to contemplate
> 
> The burning of the black communities in Rosewood, Florida, and Tulsa, Okla., with casualties, include
> The Perry, Florida, race riot, in which one African-American was burned at the stake
> The lynching of Leo Frank, basically because he was Jewish
> The "no Irish and no dogs" treatment of the Irish people, including being herded into the slums of NYC and worked six days a week for shit wages (got some ancestors involved in this)
> The historical and current treatment of female Americans, who were denied the liberty to vote for many years, while the politicians were yapping about "liberty" and "freedom," and were subjected to laws that stripped them of their rights to liberty and property for so many years, with laws allowing their husbands to control all of their property and treat them anyway that they pleased, including beating them and raping them
> The historical treatment, spilling over to this day, of Native Americans.
> The historical and current treatment of LGBTs
> The current treatment of Muslims in America
> There is so much more that a person could go on forever.
> 
> People who are evil want us to fight among ourselves for their gain.
> 
> But the bottom line is simple: face the reality of history, do not allow anyone to deny it, and resolve NEVER AGAIN to all of it, regardless of whatever demographic group you are in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet the income levels, and educational levels are all over the place on the chart in the groups you're listing.
> 
> So, then there must be something more than prejudices causing the Black condition in America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What so interests you about the "Black condition in America"? What is so different between the "Black condition in America" and everybody else's condition in America? Yes, income levels and educational levels are all over the place. Duh.
> 
> The fact is that we are all here, and a good and honest look at what we all, collectively, have been through and the burdens laid upon respective demographic groups, will help us to avoid making the same mistakes in the future. This endless comparing of the experiences of these groups contributes is a diversionary sham. It absolutely nothing to the goal of shaping our future in a positive way and making sure that these injustices are not repeated.
> 
> What is it about history that you cannot face? We can't go back and make it right for these victims, but we can go forward.
Click to expand...


The way many Blacks behave is just beyond outrageous.


----------



## Taz

Asclepias said:


> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?


No, not ashamed, but proud of the country our ancestors built. We've helped the black man more than Africa has, the proof is that you all don't want to go back to Africa to live, and Africans are desperately trying to get out to come to the West. 

So yes proud, very proud.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Lysistrata said:


> The point is to study history with the idea of not repeating the mistakes made in the past. This process requires an acknowledgement of what went before, not a pretense that it never happened or was "not that bad."



Yet, the U.S.A repeats just about every mistake of the Roman Empire.

Not sure I'd say we're all there as a society, would you?


----------



## Lysistrata

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> The people who try and compare the experiences of African-descended people in the Americas and the experiences of the Irish in America are full of shit. They are entirely different. The experience of being held as a slave with no rights, and then subjected to all sorts of discriminatory, and many times fatal, laws is much different from the experience of Irish people treated like trash because of the religious feud between Protestants and Roman Catholics, which has been ongoing since the Reformation.
> 
> The important thing is to look back and acknowledge how various groups of Americans have been treated over the course of our history. One cannot resolve "Never Again!" without first acknowledging honestly what has gone on so far involving just about every demographic group in our country. Some things to contemplate
> 
> The burning of the black communities in Rosewood, Florida, and Tulsa, Okla., with casualties, include
> The Perry, Florida, race riot, in which one African-American was burned at the stake
> The lynching of Leo Frank, basically because he was Jewish
> The "no Irish and no dogs" treatment of the Irish people, including being herded into the slums of NYC and worked six days a week for shit wages (got some ancestors involved in this)
> The historical and current treatment of female Americans, who were denied the liberty to vote for many years, while the politicians were yapping about "liberty" and "freedom," and were subjected to laws that stripped them of their rights to liberty and property for so many years, with laws allowing their husbands to control all of their property and treat them anyway that they pleased, including beating them and raping them
> The historical treatment, spilling over to this day, of Native Americans.
> The historical and current treatment of LGBTs
> The current treatment of Muslims in America
> There is so much more that a person could go on forever.
> 
> People who are evil want us to fight among ourselves for their gain.
> 
> But the bottom line is simple: face the reality of history, do not allow anyone to deny it, and resolve NEVER AGAIN to all of it, regardless of whatever demographic group you are in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet the income levels, and educational levels are all over the place on the chart in the groups you're listing.
> 
> So, then there must be something more than prejudices causing the Black condition in America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What so interests you about the "Black condition in America"? What is so different between the "Black condition in America" and everybody else's condition in America? Yes, income levels and educational levels are all over the place. Duh.
> 
> The fact is that we are all here, and a good and honest look at what we all, collectively, have been through and the burdens laid upon respective demographic groups, will help us to avoid making the same mistakes in the future. This endless comparing of the experiences of these groups contributes is a diversionary sham. It absolutely nothing to the goal of shaping our future in a positive way and making sure that these injustices are not repeated.
> 
> What is it about history that you cannot face? We can't go back and make it right for these victims, but we can go forward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The way many Blacks behave is just beyond outrageous.
Click to expand...


Seriously??? "They," as a group, behave no differently from "whites" or any other race. White male "conservative" politicians who are adulterers caught with their pants down? Vitter? Sanford? Trump? What about these white guys running around in tattoos wearing helmets who go marching around chanting "we will not be replaced by Jews?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Lysistrata said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> The people who try and compare the experiences of African-descended people in the Americas and the experiences of the Irish in America are full of shit. They are entirely different. The experience of being held as a slave with no rights, and then subjected to all sorts of discriminatory, and many times fatal, laws is much different from the experience of Irish people treated like trash because of the religious feud between Protestants and Roman Catholics, which has been ongoing since the Reformation.
> 
> The important thing is to look back and acknowledge how various groups of Americans have been treated over the course of our history. One cannot resolve "Never Again!" without first acknowledging honestly what has gone on so far involving just about every demographic group in our country. Some things to contemplate
> 
> The burning of the black communities in Rosewood, Florida, and Tulsa, Okla., with casualties, include
> The Perry, Florida, race riot, in which one African-American was burned at the stake
> The lynching of Leo Frank, basically because he was Jewish
> The "no Irish and no dogs" treatment of the Irish people, including being herded into the slums of NYC and worked six days a week for shit wages (got some ancestors involved in this)
> The historical and current treatment of female Americans, who were denied the liberty to vote for many years, while the politicians were yapping about "liberty" and "freedom," and were subjected to laws that stripped them of their rights to liberty and property for so many years, with laws allowing their husbands to control all of their property and treat them anyway that they pleased, including beating them and raping them
> The historical treatment, spilling over to this day, of Native Americans.
> The historical and current treatment of LGBTs
> The current treatment of Muslims in America
> There is so much more that a person could go on forever.
> 
> People who are evil want us to fight among ourselves for their gain.
> 
> But the bottom line is simple: face the reality of history, do not allow anyone to deny it, and resolve NEVER AGAIN to all of it, regardless of whatever demographic group you are in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet the income levels, and educational levels are all over the place on the chart in the groups you're listing.
> 
> So, then there must be something more than prejudices causing the Black condition in America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What so interests you about the "Black condition in America"? What is so different between the "Black condition in America" and everybody else's condition in America? Yes, income levels and educational levels are all over the place. Duh.
> 
> The fact is that we are all here, and a good and honest look at what we all, collectively, have been through and the burdens laid upon respective demographic groups, will help us to avoid making the same mistakes in the future. This endless comparing of the experiences of these groups contributes is a diversionary sham. It absolutely nothing to the goal of shaping our future in a positive way and making sure that these injustices are not repeated.
> 
> What is it about history that you cannot face? We can't go back and make it right for these victims, but we can go forward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The way many Blacks behave is just beyond outrageous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously??? "They," as a group, behave no differently from "whites" or any other race. White male "conservative" politicians who are adulterers caught with their pants down? Vitter? Sanford? Trump? What about these white guys running around in tattoos wearing helmets who go marching around chanting "we will not be replaced by Jews?
Click to expand...


Which White city in the World has a murder rate as high as  heavily Black American cities such as Detroit, Saint Louis, Chicago, etc. etc.???????

No, not at all, even if Whites have their own issues, they don't amount to even close that of Blacks..


----------



## Lysistrata

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> The people who try and compare the experiences of African-descended people in the Americas and the experiences of the Irish in America are full of shit. They are entirely different. The experience of being held as a slave with no rights, and then subjected to all sorts of discriminatory, and many times fatal, laws is much different from the experience of Irish people treated like trash because of the religious feud between Protestants and Roman Catholics, which has been ongoing since the Reformation.
> 
> The important thing is to look back and acknowledge how various groups of Americans have been treated over the course of our history. One cannot resolve "Never Again!" without first acknowledging honestly what has gone on so far involving just about every demographic group in our country. Some things to contemplate
> 
> The burning of the black communities in Rosewood, Florida, and Tulsa, Okla., with casualties, include
> The Perry, Florida, race riot, in which one African-American was burned at the stake
> The lynching of Leo Frank, basically because he was Jewish
> The "no Irish and no dogs" treatment of the Irish people, including being herded into the slums of NYC and worked six days a week for shit wages (got some ancestors involved in this)
> The historical and current treatment of female Americans, who were denied the liberty to vote for many years, while the politicians were yapping about "liberty" and "freedom," and were subjected to laws that stripped them of their rights to liberty and property for so many years, with laws allowing their husbands to control all of their property and treat them anyway that they pleased, including beating them and raping them
> The historical treatment, spilling over to this day, of Native Americans.
> The historical and current treatment of LGBTs
> The current treatment of Muslims in America
> There is so much more that a person could go on forever.
> 
> People who are evil want us to fight among ourselves for their gain.
> 
> But the bottom line is simple: face the reality of history, do not allow anyone to deny it, and resolve NEVER AGAIN to all of it, regardless of whatever demographic group you are in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet the income levels, and educational levels are all over the place on the chart in the groups you're listing.
> 
> So, then there must be something more than prejudices causing the Black condition in America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What so interests you about the "Black condition in America"? What is so different between the "Black condition in America" and everybody else's condition in America? Yes, income levels and educational levels are all over the place. Duh.
> 
> The fact is that we are all here, and a good and honest look at what we all, collectively, have been through and the burdens laid upon respective demographic groups, will help us to avoid making the same mistakes in the future. This endless comparing of the experiences of these groups contributes is a diversionary sham. It absolutely nothing to the goal of shaping our future in a positive way and making sure that these injustices are not repeated.
> 
> What is it about history that you cannot face? We can't go back and make it right for these victims, but we can go forward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The way many Blacks behave is just beyond outrageous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously??? "They," as a group, behave no differently from "whites" or any other race. White male "conservative" politicians who are adulterers caught with their pants down? Vitter? Sanford? Trump? What about these white guys running around in tattoos wearing helmets who go marching around chanting "we will not be replaced by Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which White city in the World has a murder rate as high as  heavily Black American cities such as Detroit, Saint Louis, Chicago, etc. etc.???????
Click to expand...


Why are you preoccupied with race rather than healing our country? Do you think that running around with a shaved head and a bunch of tattoos is going to change our urban areas? It may come as news to you, but more densely populated areas, including places in these areas that are poor, will always have more crime.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Lysistrata said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet the income levels, and educational levels are all over the place on the chart in the groups you're listing.
> 
> So, then there must be something more than prejudices causing the Black condition in America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What so interests you about the "Black condition in America"? What is so different between the "Black condition in America" and everybody else's condition in America? Yes, income levels and educational levels are all over the place. Duh.
> 
> The fact is that we are all here, and a good and honest look at what we all, collectively, have been through and the burdens laid upon respective demographic groups, will help us to avoid making the same mistakes in the future. This endless comparing of the experiences of these groups contributes is a diversionary sham. It absolutely nothing to the goal of shaping our future in a positive way and making sure that these injustices are not repeated.
> 
> What is it about history that you cannot face? We can't go back and make it right for these victims, but we can go forward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The way many Blacks behave is just beyond outrageous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously??? "They," as a group, behave no differently from "whites" or any other race. White male "conservative" politicians who are adulterers caught with their pants down? Vitter? Sanford? Trump? What about these white guys running around in tattoos wearing helmets who go marching around chanting "we will not be replaced by Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which White city in the World has a murder rate as high as  heavily Black American cities such as Detroit, Saint Louis, Chicago, etc. etc.???????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you preoccupied with race rather than healing our country? Do you think that running around with a shaved head and a bunch of tattoos is going to change our urban areas? It may come as news to you, but more densely populated areas, including places in these areas that are poor, will always have more crime.
Click to expand...


So, the heavily Black fairly wealthy suburbs of Prince George's County, Maryland has a high murder rate, why??????

You can't blame poverty on that one.

No, it really is "Racial" I don't know how so many people are so blind. LOL


----------



## Lysistrata

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> What so interests you about the "Black condition in America"? What is so different between the "Black condition in America" and everybody else's condition in America? Yes, income levels and educational levels are all over the place. Duh.
> 
> The fact is that we are all here, and a good and honest look at what we all, collectively, have been through and the burdens laid upon respective demographic groups, will help us to avoid making the same mistakes in the future. This endless comparing of the experiences of these groups contributes is a diversionary sham. It absolutely nothing to the goal of shaping our future in a positive way and making sure that these injustices are not repeated.
> 
> What is it about history that you cannot face? We can't go back and make it right for these victims, but we can go forward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way many Blacks behave is just beyond outrageous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously??? "They," as a group, behave no differently from "whites" or any other race. White male "conservative" politicians who are adulterers caught with their pants down? Vitter? Sanford? Trump? What about these white guys running around in tattoos wearing helmets who go marching around chanting "we will not be replaced by Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which White city in the World has a murder rate as high as  heavily Black American cities such as Detroit, Saint Louis, Chicago, etc. etc.???????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you preoccupied with race rather than healing our country? Do you think that running around with a shaved head and a bunch of tattoos is going to change our urban areas? It may come as news to you, but more densely populated areas, including places in these areas that are poor, will always have more crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, the heavily Black fairly wealthy suburbs of Prince George's County, Maryland has a high murder rate, why??????
> 
> You can't blame poverty on that one.
> 
> No, it really is "Racial" I don't know how so many people are so blind. LOL
Click to expand...


I again question you as to what your interest in "race" is intended to be? What are you trying to get at. BTW:  I live in the suburbs of Washington, D.C., which naturally includes PG County. There is no more, and no less, crime here than there is in other sections of the country. I reiterate, just what is your interest in the race of people who commit crimes? Are the problems of PG County any more than the problems of the opioid saturated districts of Appalachia?

I am very annoyed at the guys (mostly white) who shoot to death their entire families, who kidnap women of the street and rape and murder them, and men who try to beat their wives and girlfriends into submission.


----------



## Meathead

Lysistrata said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The way many Blacks behave is just beyond outrageous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously??? "They," as a group, behave no differently from "whites" or any other race. White male "conservative" politicians who are adulterers caught with their pants down? Vitter? Sanford? Trump? What about these white guys running around in tattoos wearing helmets who go marching around chanting "we will not be replaced by Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which White city in the World has a murder rate as high as  heavily Black American cities such as Detroit, Saint Louis, Chicago, etc. etc.???????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you preoccupied with race rather than healing our country? Do you think that running around with a shaved head and a bunch of tattoos is going to change our urban areas? It may come as news to you, but more densely populated areas, including places in these areas that are poor, will always have more crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, the heavily Black fairly wealthy suburbs of Prince George's County, Maryland has a high murder rate, why??????
> 
> You can't blame poverty on that one.
> 
> No, it really is "Racial" I don't know how so many people are so blind. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I again question you as to what your interest in "race" is intended to be? What are you trying to get at. BTW:  I live in the suburbs of Washington, D.C., which naturally includes PG County. There is no more, and no less, crime here than there is in other sections of the country. I reiterate, just what is your interest in the race of people who commit crimes? Are the problems of PG County any more than the problems of the opioid saturated districts of Appalachia?
> 
> I am very annoyed at the guys (mostly white) who shoot to death their entire families, who kidnap women of the street and rape and murder them, and men who try to beat their wives and girlfriends into submission.
Click to expand...

Most of Prince Georges County is a crime-ridden shithole. I am not surprised you live there.


----------



## BrokeLoser

This whole subject isn’t trivial at all...thirdgraders know this. Let me sum it all up.
Brown / Black inhabited nation = Super disgusting shithole

There’s nothing debatable about it.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Lysistrata said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The way many Blacks behave is just beyond outrageous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously??? "They," as a group, behave no differently from "whites" or any other race. White male "conservative" politicians who are adulterers caught with their pants down? Vitter? Sanford? Trump? What about these white guys running around in tattoos wearing helmets who go marching around chanting "we will not be replaced by Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which White city in the World has a murder rate as high as  heavily Black American cities such as Detroit, Saint Louis, Chicago, etc. etc.???????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you preoccupied with race rather than healing our country? Do you think that running around with a shaved head and a bunch of tattoos is going to change our urban areas? It may come as news to you, but more densely populated areas, including places in these areas that are poor, will always have more crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, the heavily Black fairly wealthy suburbs of Prince George's County, Maryland has a high murder rate, why??????
> 
> You can't blame poverty on that one.
> 
> No, it really is "Racial" I don't know how so many people are so blind. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I again question you as to what your interest in "race" is intended to be? What are you trying to get at. BTW:  I live in the suburbs of Washington, D.C., which naturally includes PG County. There is no more, and no less, crime here than there is in other sections of the country. I reiterate, just what is your interest in the race of people who commit crimes? Are the problems of PG County any more than the problems of the opioid saturated districts of Appalachia?
> 
> I am very annoyed at the guys (mostly white) who shoot to death their entire families, who kidnap women of the street and rape and murder them, and men who try to beat their wives and girlfriends into submission.
Click to expand...


PG County has a murder rate even  just above Russia (The highest White murder rate in the World BTW), even though median household income levels are about 8X higher than that of Russia.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Meathead said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously??? "They," as a group, behave no differently from "whites" or any other race. White male "conservative" politicians who are adulterers caught with their pants down? Vitter? Sanford? Trump? What about these white guys running around in tattoos wearing helmets who go marching around chanting "we will not be replaced by Jews?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which White city in the World has a murder rate as high as  heavily Black American cities such as Detroit, Saint Louis, Chicago, etc. etc.???????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you preoccupied with race rather than healing our country? Do you think that running around with a shaved head and a bunch of tattoos is going to change our urban areas? It may come as news to you, but more densely populated areas, including places in these areas that are poor, will always have more crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, the heavily Black fairly wealthy suburbs of Prince George's County, Maryland has a high murder rate, why??????
> 
> You can't blame poverty on that one.
> 
> No, it really is "Racial" I don't know how so many people are so blind. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I again question you as to what your interest in "race" is intended to be? What are you trying to get at. BTW:  I live in the suburbs of Washington, D.C., which naturally includes PG County. There is no more, and no less, crime here than there is in other sections of the country. I reiterate, just what is your interest in the race of people who commit crimes? Are the problems of PG County any more than the problems of the opioid saturated districts of Appalachia?
> 
> I am very annoyed at the guys (mostly white) who shoot to death their entire families, who kidnap women of the street and rape and murder them, and men who try to beat their wives and girlfriends into submission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most of Prince Georges County is a crime-ridden shithole. I am not surprised you live there.
Click to expand...


I was talking to an "Anti-Racist" the other day at a local bar, and he even admitted back in the day he went through Harlem, and had someone stick a knife into his car, and that in more recent times he had in Newburgh a group approach his car looking for money.

The fact of the matter is I've never heard stories like these about "Whites"

If they do happen, it's certainly not nearly as frequent.


----------



## Hossfly

Lysistrata said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The way many Blacks behave is just beyond outrageous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously??? "They," as a group, behave no differently from "whites" or any other race. White male "conservative" politicians who are adulterers caught with their pants down? Vitter? Sanford? Trump? What about these white guys running around in tattoos wearing helmets who go marching around chanting "we will not be replaced by Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which White city in the World has a murder rate as high as  heavily Black American cities such as Detroit, Saint Louis, Chicago, etc. etc.???????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you preoccupied with race rather than healing our country? Do you think that running around with a shaved head and a bunch of tattoos is going to change our urban areas? It may come as news to you, but more densely populated areas, including places in these areas that are poor, will always have more crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, the heavily Black fairly wealthy suburbs of Prince George's County, Maryland has a high murder rate, why??????
> 
> You can't blame poverty on that one.
> 
> No, it really is "Racial" I don't know how so many people are so blind. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I again question you as to what your interest in "race" is intended to be? What are you trying to get at. BTW:  I live in the suburbs of Washington, D.C., which naturally includes PG County. There is no more, and no less, crime here than there is in other sections of the country. I reiterate, just what is your interest in the race of people who commit crimes? Are the problems of PG County any more than the problems of the opioid saturated districts of Appalachia?
> 
> I am very annoyed at the guys (mostly white) who shoot to death their entire families, who kidnap women of the street and rape and murder them, and men who try to beat their wives and girlfriends into submission.
Click to expand...


Do you stop at stop signs after dark in Rock Creek Park?  Anyone who does is either brave or very foolish.


----------



## Lysistrata

Meathead said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously??? "They," as a group, behave no differently from "whites" or any other race. White male "conservative" politicians who are adulterers caught with their pants down? Vitter? Sanford? Trump? What about these white guys running around in tattoos wearing helmets who go marching around chanting "we will not be replaced by Jews?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which White city in the World has a murder rate as high as  heavily Black American cities such as Detroit, Saint Louis, Chicago, etc. etc.???????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you preoccupied with race rather than healing our country? Do you think that running around with a shaved head and a bunch of tattoos is going to change our urban areas? It may come as news to you, but more densely populated areas, including places in these areas that are poor, will always have more crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, the heavily Black fairly wealthy suburbs of Prince George's County, Maryland has a high murder rate, why??????
> 
> You can't blame poverty on that one.
> 
> No, it really is "Racial" I don't know how so many people are so blind. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I again question you as to what your interest in "race" is intended to be? What are you trying to get at. BTW:  I live in the suburbs of Washington, D.C., which naturally includes PG County. There is no more, and no less, crime here than there is in other sections of the country. I reiterate, just what is your interest in the race of people who commit crimes? Are the problems of PG County any more than the problems of the opioid saturated districts of Appalachia?
> 
> I am very annoyed at the guys (mostly white) who shoot to death their entire families, who kidnap women of the street and rape and murder them, and men who try to beat their wives and girlfriends into submission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most of Prince Georges County is a crime-ridden shithole. I am not surprised you live there.
Click to expand...


I do not live there. I lived there when I lived briefly  in Laurel, Maryland. I now live in northern Virginia. Where do you live? Harris County, Texas? What a shithole that is.


----------



## Lysistrata

Why are you concentrating on race as if it is an issue. You have not explained this no matter how many times I ask you to.


----------



## Meathead

Lysistrata said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which White city in the World has a murder rate as high as  heavily Black American cities such as Detroit, Saint Louis, Chicago, etc. etc.???????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you preoccupied with race rather than healing our country? Do you think that running around with a shaved head and a bunch of tattoos is going to change our urban areas? It may come as news to you, but more densely populated areas, including places in these areas that are poor, will always have more crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, the heavily Black fairly wealthy suburbs of Prince George's County, Maryland has a high murder rate, why??????
> 
> You can't blame poverty on that one.
> 
> No, it really is "Racial" I don't know how so many people are so blind. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I again question you as to what your interest in "race" is intended to be? What are you trying to get at. BTW:  I live in the suburbs of Washington, D.C., which naturally includes PG County. There is no more, and no less, crime here than there is in other sections of the country. I reiterate, just what is your interest in the race of people who commit crimes? Are the problems of PG County any more than the problems of the opioid saturated districts of Appalachia?
> 
> I am very annoyed at the guys (mostly white) who shoot to death their entire families, who kidnap women of the street and rape and murder them, and men who try to beat their wives and girlfriends into submission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most of Prince Georges County is a crime-ridden shithole. I am not surprised you live there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not live there. I lived there when I lived briefly  in Laurel, Maryland. I now live in northern Virginia. Where do you live? Harris County, Texas? What a shithole that is.
Click to expand...

My residence is no secret for those of superior intellect who have mastered Latin letters and their corresponding sounds in English. I am not surprised you're having problems with that too.


----------



## Lysistrata

Hossfly said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously??? "They," as a group, behave no differently from "whites" or any other race. White male "conservative" politicians who are adulterers caught with their pants down? Vitter? Sanford? Trump? What about these white guys running around in tattoos wearing helmets who go marching around chanting "we will not be replaced by Jews?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which White city in the World has a murder rate as high as  heavily Black American cities such as Detroit, Saint Louis, Chicago, etc. etc.???????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you preoccupied with race rather than healing our country? Do you think that running around with a shaved head and a bunch of tattoos is going to change our urban areas? It may come as news to you, but more densely populated areas, including places in these areas that are poor, will always have more crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, the heavily Black fairly wealthy suburbs of Prince George's County, Maryland has a high murder rate, why??????
> 
> You can't blame poverty on that one.
> 
> No, it really is "Racial" I don't know how so many people are so blind. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I again question you as to what your interest in "race" is intended to be? What are you trying to get at. BTW:  I live in the suburbs of Washington, D.C., which naturally includes PG County. There is no more, and no less, crime here than there is in other sections of the country. I reiterate, just what is your interest in the race of people who commit crimes? Are the problems of PG County any more than the problems of the opioid saturated districts of Appalachia?
> 
> I am very annoyed at the guys (mostly white) who shoot to death their entire families, who kidnap women of the street and rape and murder them, and men who try to beat their wives and girlfriends into submission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you stop at stop signs after dark in Rock Creek Park?  Anyone who does is either brave or very foolish.
Click to expand...


Of course I do and always did. You are nuts if you don't. For years I took Rock Creek Parkway home to Montgomery County from my job just outside of Georgetown. I always knew where to make the right turn to cross over to 16th at Carter Barron, past palatial homes and embassies, after parkway turns into Beach Drive and the tunnel along side of the National Zoo.

Rock Creek Park consists of hundreds of acres of beautiful park land and forest. It's like Central Park in NYC. I learned to ride there at the stables when I was in college. My favorite horse was Comanche, RIP.

Where do you get your silly ideas from?


----------



## Lysistrata

Meathead said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you preoccupied with race rather than healing our country? Do you think that running around with a shaved head and a bunch of tattoos is going to change our urban areas? It may come as news to you, but more densely populated areas, including places in these areas that are poor, will always have more crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, the heavily Black fairly wealthy suburbs of Prince George's County, Maryland has a high murder rate, why??????
> 
> You can't blame poverty on that one.
> 
> No, it really is "Racial" I don't know how so many people are so blind. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I again question you as to what your interest in "race" is intended to be? What are you trying to get at. BTW:  I live in the suburbs of Washington, D.C., which naturally includes PG County. There is no more, and no less, crime here than there is in other sections of the country. I reiterate, just what is your interest in the race of people who commit crimes? Are the problems of PG County any more than the problems of the opioid saturated districts of Appalachia?
> 
> I am very annoyed at the guys (mostly white) who shoot to death their entire families, who kidnap women of the street and rape and murder them, and men who try to beat their wives and girlfriends into submission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most of Prince Georges County is a crime-ridden shithole. I am not surprised you live there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not live there. I lived there when I lived briefly  in Laurel, Maryland. I now live in northern Virginia. Where do you live? Harris County, Texas? What a shithole that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My residence is no secret for those of superior intellect who have mastered Latin letters and their corresponding sounds in English. I am not surprised you're having problems with that too.
Click to expand...


I have never even thought about where you live. Just where do you live? Do you actually live in Prague, as I have just read your profile?


----------



## gipper

Asclepias said:


> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?



How would African blacks compete with Euro whites, back then?

Your premise is entirely nonsensical.


----------



## Asclepias

gipper said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How would African blacks compete with Euro whites, back then?
> 
> Your premise is entirely nonsensical.
Click to expand...

By out working them for starters. By out voting them since their population in some states were greater than whites.

Your opinion is entirely retarded and you didnt answer the question.


----------



## Hossfly

Lysistrata said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which White city in the World has a murder rate as high as  heavily Black American cities such as Detroit, Saint Louis, Chicago, etc. etc.???????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you preoccupied with race rather than healing our country? Do you think that running around with a shaved head and a bunch of tattoos is going to change our urban areas? It may come as news to you, but more densely populated areas, including places in these areas that are poor, will always have more crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, the heavily Black fairly wealthy suburbs of Prince George's County, Maryland has a high murder rate, why??????
> 
> You can't blame poverty on that one.
> 
> No, it really is "Racial" I don't know how so many people are so blind. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I again question you as to what your interest in "race" is intended to be? What are you trying to get at. BTW:  I live in the suburbs of Washington, D.C., which naturally includes PG County. There is no more, and no less, crime here than there is in other sections of the country. I reiterate, just what is your interest in the race of people who commit crimes? Are the problems of PG County any more than the problems of the opioid saturated districts of Appalachia?
> 
> I am very annoyed at the guys (mostly white) who shoot to death their entire families, who kidnap women of the street and rape and murder them, and men who try to beat their wives and girlfriends into submission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you stop at stop signs after dark in Rock Creek Park?  Anyone who does is either brave or very foolish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I do and always did. You are nuts if you don't. For years I took Rock Creek Parkway home to Montgomery County from my job just outside of Georgetown. I always knew where to make the right turn to cross over to 16th at Carter Barron, past palatial homes and embassies, after parkway turns into Beach Drive and the tunnel along side of the National Zoo.
> 
> Rock Creek Park consists of hundreds of acres of beautiful park land and forest. It's like Central Park in NYC. I learned to ride there at the stables when I was in college. My favorite horse was Comanche, RIP.
> 
> Where do you get your silly ideas from?
Click to expand...


My silly ideas come from  going to and from the stadium after dark. Stop at a stop sine and 10 dickheads will rush your car.They hide in the woods until you stop, but if you hold up a Glock17 they scatter like cockroaches. This is not near the Parkway but in the isolated dark areas.


----------



## Meathead

Lysistrata said:


> I have never even thought about where you live. Just where do you live? Do you actually live in Prague, as I have just read your profile?


OMG, I guess I do! I finally figured out why these locals  are so hard to understand.


----------



## Lysistrata

Hossfly said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you preoccupied with race rather than healing our country? Do you think that running around with a shaved head and a bunch of tattoos is going to change our urban areas? It may come as news to you, but more densely populated areas, including places in these areas that are poor, will always have more crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, the heavily Black fairly wealthy suburbs of Prince George's County, Maryland has a high murder rate, why??????
> 
> You can't blame poverty on that one.
> 
> No, it really is "Racial" I don't know how so many people are so blind. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I again question you as to what your interest in "race" is intended to be? What are you trying to get at. BTW:  I live in the suburbs of Washington, D.C., which naturally includes PG County. There is no more, and no less, crime here than there is in other sections of the country. I reiterate, just what is your interest in the race of people who commit crimes? Are the problems of PG County any more than the problems of the opioid saturated districts of Appalachia?
> 
> I am very annoyed at the guys (mostly white) who shoot to death their entire families, who kidnap women of the street and rape and murder them, and men who try to beat their wives and girlfriends into submission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you stop at stop signs after dark in Rock Creek Park?  Anyone who does is either brave or very foolish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I do and always did. You are nuts if you don't. For years I took Rock Creek Parkway home to Montgomery County from my job just outside of Georgetown. I always knew where to make the right turn to cross over to 16th at Carter Barron, past palatial homes and embassies, after parkway turns into Beach Drive and the tunnel along side of the National Zoo.
> 
> Rock Creek Park consists of hundreds of acres of beautiful park land and forest. It's like Central Park in NYC. I learned to ride there at the stables when I was in college. My favorite horse was Comanche, RIP.
> 
> Where do you get your silly ideas from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My silly ideas come from  going to and from the stadium after dark. Stop at a stop sine and 10 dickheads will rush your car.They hide in the woods until you stop, but if you hold up a Glock17 they scatter like cockroaches. This is not near the Parkway but in the isolated dark areas.
Click to expand...


Like where? Never happened to me. When I lived in Laurel, I had to drive in the area around the old stadium and cross the bridge over the Anacostia, then wait to make that weird u-turn to go northbound on the B-W Parkway. Sometimes, I had to make the weird turns that run past the old Congressional Cemetery. You bark way, way too much.


----------



## IM2

night_son said:


> So the counter question that must be asked is this:
> 
> What is the endgame you seek in perpetual outcry over historical oppression? Can we agree that if birth--or even the concession of adulthood--is the equal starting point in life, should it be legal or even morally justifiable, to take from a fellow man a part of what he has earned in his life, because what he has earned is greater than what you have earned? Should the wealthier man be held accountable for the lesser wealth of the poor man? Where does self responsibility end, and blaming of others for personal shortcomings begin? And what about being happy with what you have, or trying to improve it, rather than seeking vengeance on those with more by removing their perceived advantage?



STFU. That's all that can be said to all your bs.


----------



## Asclepias

night_son said:


> So the counter question that must be asked is this:
> 
> What is the endgame you seek in perpetual outcry over historical oppression? Can we agree that if birth--or even the concession of adulthood--is the equal starting point in life, should it be legal or even morally justifiable, to take from a fellow man a part of what he has earned in his life, because what he has earned is greater than what you have earned? Should the wealthier man be held accountable for the lesser wealth of the poor man? Where does self responsibility end, and blaming of others for personal shortcomings begin? And what about being happy with what you have, or trying to improve it, rather than seeking vengeance on those with more by removing their perceived advantage?


There is no endgame. I want to see what whites think.

No we cant agree that is true in the system currently in place. You didnt earn it. It was gifted to you by the founders and the subsequent leaders of this country to the detriment of other races just like I mentioned. If the wealthier man was gifted his wealth then the people that gifted him that wealth are the ones accountable. Self responsibility has nothing to do with gifted or legislated opportunity. Self responsibility is what those that have not been gifted  or legislated a head start possess. The best vengeance is to surpass those that were gifted. I asked my question because it appears whites get very angry when they see a person like myself that have surpassed in one generation what they could not do in multiple generations. I ask because historically whites have burned to the ground every example of self responsiblity exhibited by Blacks. I can only attribute this type of behavior to bewilderment, jealousy, rage, and a deep seated insecurity complex hinging on the belief that they are indeed inferior if a race of people subjected to slavery and held back at every opportunity can surpass them so easily.


----------



## Meathead

Asclepias said:


> night_son said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the counter question that must be asked is this:
> 
> What is the endgame you seek in perpetual outcry over historical oppression? Can we agree that if birth--or even the concession of adulthood--is the equal starting point in life, should it be legal or even morally justifiable, to take from a fellow man a part of what he has earned in his life, because what he has earned is greater than what you have earned? Should the wealthier man be held accountable for the lesser wealth of the poor man? Where does self responsibility end, and blaming of others for personal shortcomings begin? And what about being happy with what you have, or trying to improve it, rather than seeking vengeance on those with more by removing their perceived advantage?
> 
> 
> 
> There is no endgame. I want to see what whites think.
> 
> No we cant agree that is true in the system currently in place. You didnt earn it. It was gifted to you by the founders and the subsequent leaders of this country to the detriment of other races just like I mentioned. If the wealthier man was gifted his wealth then the people that gifted him that wealth are the ones accountable. Self responsibility has nothing to do with gifted or legislated opportunity. Self responsibility is what those that have not been gifted  or legislated a head start possess. The best vengeance is to surpass those that were gifted. I asked my question because it appears whites get very angry when they see a person like myself that have surpassed in one generation what they could not do in multiple generations. I ask because historically whites have burned to the ground every example of self responsiblity exhibited by Blacks. I can only attribute this type of behavior to bewilderment, jealousy, rage, and a deep seated insecurity complex hinging on the belief that they are indeed inferior if a race of people subjected to slavery and held back at every opportunity can surpass them so easily.
Click to expand...

I would be ashamed if my ancestors were slaves in recorded history. I would also be ashamed if my race committed violent crime at astonishing rates.

But that's just me. You are obviously very different.

OK, now regale us with some jungle-bunny civilization stories.


----------



## Asclepias

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> night_son said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the counter question that must be asked is this:
> 
> What is the endgame you seek in perpetual outcry over historical oppression? Can we agree that if birth--or even the concession of adulthood--is the equal starting point in life, should it be legal or even morally justifiable, to take from a fellow man a part of what he has earned in his life, because what he has earned is greater than what you have earned? Should the wealthier man be held accountable for the lesser wealth of the poor man? Where does self responsibility end, and blaming of others for personal shortcomings begin? And what about being happy with what you have, or trying to improve it, rather than seeking vengeance on those with more by removing their perceived advantage?
> 
> 
> 
> There is no endgame. I want to see what whites think.
> 
> No we cant agree that is true in the system currently in place. You didnt earn it. It was gifted to you by the founders and the subsequent leaders of this country to the detriment of other races just like I mentioned. If the wealthier man was gifted his wealth then the people that gifted him that wealth are the ones accountable. Self responsibility has nothing to do with gifted or legislated opportunity. Self responsibility is what those that have not been gifted  or legislated a head start possess. The best vengeance is to surpass those that were gifted. I asked my question because it appears whites get very angry when they see a person like myself that have surpassed in one generation what they could not do in multiple generations. I ask because historically whites have burned to the ground every example of self responsiblity exhibited by Blacks. I can only attribute this type of behavior to bewilderment, jealousy, rage, and a deep seated insecurity complex hinging on the belief that they are indeed inferior if a race of people subjected to slavery and held back at every opportunity can surpass them so easily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would be ashamed if my ancestors were slaves in recorded history. I would also be ashamed if my race committed violent crime at astonishing rates.
> 
> But that's just me. You are obviously very different.
> 
> OK, now regale us with some jungle-bunny civilization stories.
Click to expand...

Your ancestors were slaves. Thats were the word slave comes from. Europe.

Me I feel no shame. I understand an inferior person (whites) with a gun can kill or injury a a superior person (Blacks) without a gun.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Lysistrata said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which White city in the World has a murder rate as high as  heavily Black American cities such as Detroit, Saint Louis, Chicago, etc. etc.???????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you preoccupied with race rather than healing our country? Do you think that running around with a shaved head and a bunch of tattoos is going to change our urban areas? It may come as news to you, but more densely populated areas, including places in these areas that are poor, will always have more crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, the heavily Black fairly wealthy suburbs of Prince George's County, Maryland has a high murder rate, why??????
> 
> You can't blame poverty on that one.
> 
> No, it really is "Racial" I don't know how so many people are so blind. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I again question you as to what your interest in "race" is intended to be? What are you trying to get at. BTW:  I live in the suburbs of Washington, D.C., which naturally includes PG County. There is no more, and no less, crime here than there is in other sections of the country. I reiterate, just what is your interest in the race of people who commit crimes? Are the problems of PG County any more than the problems of the opioid saturated districts of Appalachia?
> 
> I am very annoyed at the guys (mostly white) who shoot to death their entire families, who kidnap women of the street and rape and murder them, and men who try to beat their wives and girlfriends into submission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most of Prince Georges County is a crime-ridden shithole. I am not surprised you live there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not live there. I lived there when I lived briefly  in Laurel, Maryland. I now live in northern Virginia. Where do you live? Harris County, Texas? What a shithole that is.
Click to expand...


Laurel MD has a high crime rate.

According to neighborhood scout only 8% of U.S.A towns / cities are  criminally less safe than Laurel, MD, in steep contrast my Pawling NY has 92% of towns being less safe.

Laurel, MD Crime Rates and Statistics - NeighborhoodScout

Pawling, 12564 Crime Rates and Crime Statistics - NeighborhoodScout

Now, income wise there isn't much of a difference, in fact according to neighborhood scout Laurel, MD was richer, but there's a steep disparity in racial make-up.

Pawling, NY - 12564 - Demographics and Population Statistics - NeighborhoodScout

Laurel, MD Demographics and Population Statistics - NeighborhoodScout

I can't really understand why we're mirror opposites in crime, and racial diversity, but not in income.

Please explain why Laurel, MD is so much less safe than Pawling, NY, if it's richer???????? Could the large Black population of Laurel, MD have something to do with it?


----------



## Meathead

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> night_son said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the counter question that must be asked is this:
> 
> What is the endgame you seek in perpetual outcry over historical oppression? Can we agree that if birth--or even the concession of adulthood--is the equal starting point in life, should it be legal or even morally justifiable, to take from a fellow man a part of what he has earned in his life, because what he has earned is greater than what you have earned? Should the wealthier man be held accountable for the lesser wealth of the poor man? Where does self responsibility end, and blaming of others for personal shortcomings begin? And what about being happy with what you have, or trying to improve it, rather than seeking vengeance on those with more by removing their perceived advantage?
> 
> 
> 
> There is no endgame. I want to see what whites think.
> 
> No we cant agree that is true in the system currently in place. You didnt earn it. It was gifted to you by the founders and the subsequent leaders of this country to the detriment of other races just like I mentioned. If the wealthier man was gifted his wealth then the people that gifted him that wealth are the ones accountable. Self responsibility has nothing to do with gifted or legislated opportunity. Self responsibility is what those that have not been gifted  or legislated a head start possess. The best vengeance is to surpass those that were gifted. I asked my question because it appears whites get very angry when they see a person like myself that have surpassed in one generation what they could not do in multiple generations. I ask because historically whites have burned to the ground every example of self responsiblity exhibited by Blacks. I can only attribute this type of behavior to bewilderment, jealousy, rage, and a deep seated insecurity complex hinging on the belief that they are indeed inferior if a race of people subjected to slavery and held back at every opportunity can surpass them so easily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would be ashamed if my ancestors were slaves in recorded history. I would also be ashamed if my race committed violent crime at astonishing rates.
> 
> But that's just me. You are obviously very different.
> 
> OK, now regale us with some jungle-bunny civilization stories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your ancestors were slaves. Thats were the word slave comes from. Europe.
> 
> Me I feel no shame. I understand an inferior person (whites) with a gun can kill or injury a a superior person (Blacks) without a gun.
Click to expand...

Almost all our words come from Europe and almost all ex-slaves and more than half our murderers come from black Africa.


----------



## Asclepias

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> night_son said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the counter question that must be asked is this:
> 
> What is the endgame you seek in perpetual outcry over historical oppression? Can we agree that if birth--or even the concession of adulthood--is the equal starting point in life, should it be legal or even morally justifiable, to take from a fellow man a part of what he has earned in his life, because what he has earned is greater than what you have earned? Should the wealthier man be held accountable for the lesser wealth of the poor man? Where does self responsibility end, and blaming of others for personal shortcomings begin? And what about being happy with what you have, or trying to improve it, rather than seeking vengeance on those with more by removing their perceived advantage?
> 
> 
> 
> There is no endgame. I want to see what whites think.
> 
> No we cant agree that is true in the system currently in place. You didnt earn it. It was gifted to you by the founders and the subsequent leaders of this country to the detriment of other races just like I mentioned. If the wealthier man was gifted his wealth then the people that gifted him that wealth are the ones accountable. Self responsibility has nothing to do with gifted or legislated opportunity. Self responsibility is what those that have not been gifted  or legislated a head start possess. The best vengeance is to surpass those that were gifted. I asked my question because it appears whites get very angry when they see a person like myself that have surpassed in one generation what they could not do in multiple generations. I ask because historically whites have burned to the ground every example of self responsiblity exhibited by Blacks. I can only attribute this type of behavior to bewilderment, jealousy, rage, and a deep seated insecurity complex hinging on the belief that they are indeed inferior if a race of people subjected to slavery and held back at every opportunity can surpass them so easily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would be ashamed if my ancestors were slaves in recorded history. I would also be ashamed if my race committed violent crime at astonishing rates.
> 
> But that's just me. You are obviously very different.
> 
> OK, now regale us with some jungle-bunny civilization stories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your ancestors were slaves. Thats were the word slave comes from. Europe.
> 
> Me I feel no shame. I understand an inferior person (whites) with a gun can kill or injury a a superior person (Blacks) without a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Almost all our words come from Europe and almost all ex-slaves and more than half our murderers come from black Africa.
Click to expand...

Glad you agree your ancestors were slaves.

No all your murderers are whites.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

*Are Whites Ashamed... *

Yes.....of your whining.


----------



## Meathead

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you preoccupied with race rather than healing our country? Do you think that running around with a shaved head and a bunch of tattoos is going to change our urban areas? It may come as news to you, but more densely populated areas, including places in these areas that are poor, will always have more crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, the heavily Black fairly wealthy suburbs of Prince George's County, Maryland has a high murder rate, why??????
> 
> You can't blame poverty on that one.
> 
> No, it really is "Racial" I don't know how so many people are so blind. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I again question you as to what your interest in "race" is intended to be? What are you trying to get at. BTW:  I live in the suburbs of Washington, D.C., which naturally includes PG County. There is no more, and no less, crime here than there is in other sections of the country. I reiterate, just what is your interest in the race of people who commit crimes? Are the problems of PG County any more than the problems of the opioid saturated districts of Appalachia?
> 
> I am very annoyed at the guys (mostly white) who shoot to death their entire families, who kidnap women of the street and rape and murder them, and men who try to beat their wives and girlfriends into submission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most of Prince Georges County is a crime-ridden shithole. I am not surprised you live there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not live there. I lived there when I lived briefly  in Laurel, Maryland. I now live in northern Virginia. Where do you live? Harris County, Texas? What a shithole that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Laurel MD has a high crime rate.
> 
> According to neighborhood scout only 8% of U.S.A towns / cities are  criminally less safe than Laurel, MD, in steep contrast my Pawling NY has 92% of towns being less safe.
> 
> Laurel, MD Crime Rates and Statistics - NeighborhoodScout
> 
> Pawling, 12564 Crime Rates and Crime Statistics - NeighborhoodScout
> 
> Now, income wise there isn't much of a difference, in fact according to neighborhood scout Laurel, MD was richer, but there's a steep disparity in racial make-up.
> 
> Pawling, NY - 12564 - Demographics and Population Statistics - NeighborhoodScout
> 
> Laurel, MD Demographics and Population Statistics - NeighborhoodScout
> 
> I can't really understand why we're mirror opposites in crime, and racial diversity, but not in income.
> 
> Please explain why Laurel, MD is so much less safe than Pawling, NY, if it's richer???????? Could the large Black population of Laurel, MD have something to do with it?
Click to expand...

Maybe the crime rate has improved since the lice guy says he moved.


----------



## Asclepias

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *Are Whites Ashamed... *
> 
> Yes.....of your whining.


Are you ashamed your founders and subsequent leaders had to give you a head start?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Meathead said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, the heavily Black fairly wealthy suburbs of Prince George's County, Maryland has a high murder rate, why??????
> 
> You can't blame poverty on that one.
> 
> No, it really is "Racial" I don't know how so many people are so blind. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I again question you as to what your interest in "race" is intended to be? What are you trying to get at. BTW:  I live in the suburbs of Washington, D.C., which naturally includes PG County. There is no more, and no less, crime here than there is in other sections of the country. I reiterate, just what is your interest in the race of people who commit crimes? Are the problems of PG County any more than the problems of the opioid saturated districts of Appalachia?
> 
> I am very annoyed at the guys (mostly white) who shoot to death their entire families, who kidnap women of the street and rape and murder them, and men who try to beat their wives and girlfriends into submission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most of Prince Georges County is a crime-ridden shithole. I am not surprised you live there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not live there. I lived there when I lived briefly  in Laurel, Maryland. I now live in northern Virginia. Where do you live? Harris County, Texas? What a shithole that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Laurel MD has a high crime rate.
> 
> According to neighborhood scout only 8% of U.S.A towns / cities are  criminally less safe than Laurel, MD, in steep contrast my Pawling NY has 92% of towns being less safe.
> 
> Laurel, MD Crime Rates and Statistics - NeighborhoodScout
> 
> Pawling, 12564 Crime Rates and Crime Statistics - NeighborhoodScout
> 
> Now, income wise there isn't much of a difference, in fact according to neighborhood scout Laurel, MD was richer, but there's a steep disparity in racial make-up.
> 
> Pawling, NY - 12564 - Demographics and Population Statistics - NeighborhoodScout
> 
> Laurel, MD Demographics and Population Statistics - NeighborhoodScout
> 
> I can't really understand why we're mirror opposites in crime, and racial diversity, but not in income.
> 
> Please explain why Laurel, MD is so much less safe than Pawling, NY, if it's richer???????? Could the large Black population of Laurel, MD have something to do with it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe the crime rate has improved since the lice guy says he moved.
Click to expand...


That's a guy? I thought that was a chick?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> night_son said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the counter question that must be asked is this:
> 
> What is the endgame you seek in perpetual outcry over historical oppression? Can we agree that if birth--or even the concession of adulthood--is the equal starting point in life, should it be legal or even morally justifiable, to take from a fellow man a part of what he has earned in his life, because what he has earned is greater than what you have earned? Should the wealthier man be held accountable for the lesser wealth of the poor man? Where does self responsibility end, and blaming of others for personal shortcomings begin? And what about being happy with what you have, or trying to improve it, rather than seeking vengeance on those with more by removing their perceived advantage?
> 
> 
> 
> There is no endgame. I want to see what whites think.
> 
> No we cant agree that is true in the system currently in place. You didnt earn it. It was gifted to you by the founders and the subsequent leaders of this country to the detriment of other races just like I mentioned. If the wealthier man was gifted his wealth then the people that gifted him that wealth are the ones accountable. Self responsibility has nothing to do with gifted or legislated opportunity. Self responsibility is what those that have not been gifted  or legislated a head start possess. The best vengeance is to surpass those that were gifted. I asked my question because it appears whites get very angry when they see a person like myself that have surpassed in one generation what they could not do in multiple generations. I ask because historically whites have burned to the ground every example of self responsiblity exhibited by Blacks. I can only attribute this type of behavior to bewilderment, jealousy, rage, and a deep seated insecurity complex hinging on the belief that they are indeed inferior if a race of people subjected to slavery and held back at every opportunity can surpass them so easily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would be ashamed if my ancestors were slaves in recorded history. I would also be ashamed if my race committed violent crime at astonishing rates.
> 
> But that's just me. You are obviously very different.
> 
> OK, now regale us with some jungle-bunny civilization stories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your ancestors were slaves. Thats were the word slave comes from. Europe.
> 
> Me I feel no shame. I understand an inferior person (whites) with a gun can kill or injury a a superior person (Blacks) without a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Almost all our words come from Europe and almost all ex-slaves and more than half our murderers come from black Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No all your murderers are whites.
Click to expand...


How do you figure "All" murderers are White, that's beyond retarded, you know that, right?


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no endgame. I want to see what whites think.
> 
> No we cant agree that is true in the system currently in place. You didnt earn it. It was gifted to you by the founders and the subsequent leaders of this country to the detriment of other races just like I mentioned. If the wealthier man was gifted his wealth then the people that gifted him that wealth are the ones accountable. Self responsibility has nothing to do with gifted or legislated opportunity. Self responsibility is what those that have not been gifted  or legislated a head start possess. The best vengeance is to surpass those that were gifted. I asked my question because it appears whites get very angry when they see a person like myself that have surpassed in one generation what they could not do in multiple generations. I ask because historically whites have burned to the ground every example of self responsiblity exhibited by Blacks. I can only attribute this type of behavior to bewilderment, jealousy, rage, and a deep seated insecurity complex hinging on the belief that they are indeed inferior if a race of people subjected to slavery and held back at every opportunity can surpass them so easily.
> 
> 
> 
> I would be ashamed if my ancestors were slaves in recorded history. I would also be ashamed if my race committed violent crime at astonishing rates.
> 
> But that's just me. You are obviously very different.
> 
> OK, now regale us with some jungle-bunny civilization stories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your ancestors were slaves. Thats were the word slave comes from. Europe.
> 
> Me I feel no shame. I understand an inferior person (whites) with a gun can kill or injury a a superior person (Blacks) without a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Almost all our words come from Europe and almost all ex-slaves and more than half our murderers come from black Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No all your murderers are whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you figure "All" murderers are White, that's beyond retarded, you know that, right?
Click to expand...

Yes I understand Meathead is retarded.


----------



## Lysistrata

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you preoccupied with race rather than healing our country? Do you think that running around with a shaved head and a bunch of tattoos is going to change our urban areas? It may come as news to you, but more densely populated areas, including places in these areas that are poor, will always have more crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, the heavily Black fairly wealthy suburbs of Prince George's County, Maryland has a high murder rate, why??????
> 
> You can't blame poverty on that one.
> 
> No, it really is "Racial" I don't know how so many people are so blind. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I again question you as to what your interest in "race" is intended to be? What are you trying to get at. BTW:  I live in the suburbs of Washington, D.C., which naturally includes PG County. There is no more, and no less, crime here than there is in other sections of the country. I reiterate, just what is your interest in the race of people who commit crimes? Are the problems of PG County any more than the problems of the opioid saturated districts of Appalachia?
> 
> I am very annoyed at the guys (mostly white) who shoot to death their entire families, who kidnap women of the street and rape and murder them, and men who try to beat their wives and girlfriends into submission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most of Prince Georges County is a crime-ridden shithole. I am not surprised you live there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not live there. I lived there when I lived briefly  in Laurel, Maryland. I now live in northern Virginia. Where do you live? Harris County, Texas? What a shithole that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Laurel MD has a high crime rate.
> 
> According to neighborhood scout only 8% of U.S.A towns / cities are  criminally less safe than Laurel, MD, in steep contrast my Pawling NY has 92% of towns being less safe.
> 
> Laurel, MD Crime Rates and Statistics - NeighborhoodScout
> 
> Pawling, 12564 Crime Rates and Crime Statistics - NeighborhoodScout
> 
> Now, income wise there isn't much of a difference, in fact according to neighborhood scout Laurel, MD was richer, but there's a steep disparity in racial make-up.
> 
> Pawling, NY - 12564 - Demographics and Population Statistics - NeighborhoodScout
> 
> Laurel, MD Demographics and Population Statistics - NeighborhoodScout
> 
> I can't really understand why we're mirror opposites in crime, and racial diversity, but not in income.
> 
> Please explain why Laurel, MD is so much less safe than Pawling, NY, if it's richer???????? Could the large Black population of Laurel, MD have something to do with it?
Click to expand...


why does race play a part in this? There is no indication that it does.


----------



## Asclepias

Lysistrata said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, the heavily Black fairly wealthy suburbs of Prince George's County, Maryland has a high murder rate, why??????
> 
> You can't blame poverty on that one.
> 
> No, it really is "Racial" I don't know how so many people are so blind. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I again question you as to what your interest in "race" is intended to be? What are you trying to get at. BTW:  I live in the suburbs of Washington, D.C., which naturally includes PG County. There is no more, and no less, crime here than there is in other sections of the country. I reiterate, just what is your interest in the race of people who commit crimes? Are the problems of PG County any more than the problems of the opioid saturated districts of Appalachia?
> 
> I am very annoyed at the guys (mostly white) who shoot to death their entire families, who kidnap women of the street and rape and murder them, and men who try to beat their wives and girlfriends into submission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most of Prince Georges County is a crime-ridden shithole. I am not surprised you live there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not live there. I lived there when I lived briefly  in Laurel, Maryland. I now live in northern Virginia. Where do you live? Harris County, Texas? What a shithole that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Laurel MD has a high crime rate.
> 
> According to neighborhood scout only 8% of U.S.A towns / cities are  criminally less safe than Laurel, MD, in steep contrast my Pawling NY has 92% of towns being less safe.
> 
> Laurel, MD Crime Rates and Statistics - NeighborhoodScout
> 
> Pawling, 12564 Crime Rates and Crime Statistics - NeighborhoodScout
> 
> Now, income wise there isn't much of a difference, in fact according to neighborhood scout Laurel, MD was richer, but there's a steep disparity in racial make-up.
> 
> Pawling, NY - 12564 - Demographics and Population Statistics - NeighborhoodScout
> 
> Laurel, MD Demographics and Population Statistics - NeighborhoodScout
> 
> I can't really understand why we're mirror opposites in crime, and racial diversity, but not in income.
> 
> Please explain why Laurel, MD is so much less safe than Pawling, NY, if it's richer???????? Could the large Black population of Laurel, MD have something to do with it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why does race play a part in this? There is no indication that it does.
Click to expand...

Hes ignoring the fact that whites commit 69% of crimes so it hurts his bottom line.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Lysistrata said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, the heavily Black fairly wealthy suburbs of Prince George's County, Maryland has a high murder rate, why??????
> 
> You can't blame poverty on that one.
> 
> No, it really is "Racial" I don't know how so many people are so blind. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I again question you as to what your interest in "race" is intended to be? What are you trying to get at. BTW:  I live in the suburbs of Washington, D.C., which naturally includes PG County. There is no more, and no less, crime here than there is in other sections of the country. I reiterate, just what is your interest in the race of people who commit crimes? Are the problems of PG County any more than the problems of the opioid saturated districts of Appalachia?
> 
> I am very annoyed at the guys (mostly white) who shoot to death their entire families, who kidnap women of the street and rape and murder them, and men who try to beat their wives and girlfriends into submission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most of Prince Georges County is a crime-ridden shithole. I am not surprised you live there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not live there. I lived there when I lived briefly  in Laurel, Maryland. I now live in northern Virginia. Where do you live? Harris County, Texas? What a shithole that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Laurel MD has a high crime rate.
> 
> According to neighborhood scout only 8% of U.S.A towns / cities are  criminally less safe than Laurel, MD, in steep contrast my Pawling NY has 92% of towns being less safe.
> 
> Laurel, MD Crime Rates and Statistics - NeighborhoodScout
> 
> Pawling, 12564 Crime Rates and Crime Statistics - NeighborhoodScout
> 
> Now, income wise there isn't much of a difference, in fact according to neighborhood scout Laurel, MD was richer, but there's a steep disparity in racial make-up.
> 
> Pawling, NY - 12564 - Demographics and Population Statistics - NeighborhoodScout
> 
> Laurel, MD Demographics and Population Statistics - NeighborhoodScout
> 
> I can't really understand why we're mirror opposites in crime, and racial diversity, but not in income.
> 
> Please explain why Laurel, MD is so much less safe than Pawling, NY, if it's richer???????? Could the large Black population of Laurel, MD have something to do with it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why does race play a part in this? There is no indication that it does.
Click to expand...


How do you figure there's racial equality?

The Extreme Warrior gene: a reality check


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> I again question you as to what your interest in "race" is intended to be? What are you trying to get at. BTW:  I live in the suburbs of Washington, D.C., which naturally includes PG County. There is no more, and no less, crime here than there is in other sections of the country. I reiterate, just what is your interest in the race of people who commit crimes? Are the problems of PG County any more than the problems of the opioid saturated districts of Appalachia?
> 
> I am very annoyed at the guys (mostly white) who shoot to death their entire families, who kidnap women of the street and rape and murder them, and men who try to beat their wives and girlfriends into submission.
> 
> 
> 
> Most of Prince Georges County is a crime-ridden shithole. I am not surprised you live there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not live there. I lived there when I lived briefly  in Laurel, Maryland. I now live in northern Virginia. Where do you live? Harris County, Texas? What a shithole that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Laurel MD has a high crime rate.
> 
> According to neighborhood scout only 8% of U.S.A towns / cities are  criminally less safe than Laurel, MD, in steep contrast my Pawling NY has 92% of towns being less safe.
> 
> Laurel, MD Crime Rates and Statistics - NeighborhoodScout
> 
> Pawling, 12564 Crime Rates and Crime Statistics - NeighborhoodScout
> 
> Now, income wise there isn't much of a difference, in fact according to neighborhood scout Laurel, MD was richer, but there's a steep disparity in racial make-up.
> 
> Pawling, NY - 12564 - Demographics and Population Statistics - NeighborhoodScout
> 
> Laurel, MD Demographics and Population Statistics - NeighborhoodScout
> 
> I can't really understand why we're mirror opposites in crime, and racial diversity, but not in income.
> 
> Please explain why Laurel, MD is so much less safe than Pawling, NY, if it's richer???????? Could the large Black population of Laurel, MD have something to do with it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why does race play a part in this? There is no indication that it does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hes ignoring the fact that whites commit 69% of crimes so it hurts his bottom line.
Click to expand...


Most Latinos, and Arabs get linked as "White" in the U.S.A crime stats, unless they state otherwise, which most don't.


----------



## Meathead

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would be ashamed if my ancestors were slaves in recorded history. I would also be ashamed if my race committed violent crime at astonishing rates.
> 
> But that's just me. You are obviously very different.
> 
> OK, now regale us with some jungle-bunny civilization stories.
> 
> 
> 
> Your ancestors were slaves. Thats were the word slave comes from. Europe.
> 
> Me I feel no shame. I understand an inferior person (whites) with a gun can kill or injury a a superior person (Blacks) without a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Almost all our words come from Europe and almost all ex-slaves and more than half our murderers come from black Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No all your murderers are whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you figure "All" murderers are White, that's beyond retarded, you know that, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I understand Meathead is retarded.
Click to expand...

Why would you think I'm black? My fondness of your jungle-bunny civilization tales? I'm just havin' fun with you.


----------



## Asclepias

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your ancestors were slaves. Thats were the word slave comes from. Europe.
> 
> Me I feel no shame. I understand an inferior person (whites) with a gun can kill or injury a a superior person (Blacks) without a gun.
> 
> 
> 
> Almost all our words come from Europe and almost all ex-slaves and more than half our murderers come from black Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No all your murderers are whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you figure "All" murderers are White, that's beyond retarded, you know that, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I understand Meathead is retarded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would you think I'm black? My fondness of your jungle-bunny civilization tales? I'm just havin' fun with you.
Click to expand...

I dont think youre Black. There is no doubt in my mind you are a genetically recessive white guy.


----------



## deanrd

Asclepias said:


> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?


Republican whites are not ashamed.


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of Prince Georges County is a crime-ridden shithole. I am not surprised you live there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not live there. I lived there when I lived briefly  in Laurel, Maryland. I now live in northern Virginia. Where do you live? Harris County, Texas? What a shithole that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Laurel MD has a high crime rate.
> 
> According to neighborhood scout only 8% of U.S.A towns / cities are  criminally less safe than Laurel, MD, in steep contrast my Pawling NY has 92% of towns being less safe.
> 
> Laurel, MD Crime Rates and Statistics - NeighborhoodScout
> 
> Pawling, 12564 Crime Rates and Crime Statistics - NeighborhoodScout
> 
> Now, income wise there isn't much of a difference, in fact according to neighborhood scout Laurel, MD was richer, but there's a steep disparity in racial make-up.
> 
> Pawling, NY - 12564 - Demographics and Population Statistics - NeighborhoodScout
> 
> Laurel, MD Demographics and Population Statistics - NeighborhoodScout
> 
> I can't really understand why we're mirror opposites in crime, and racial diversity, but not in income.
> 
> Please explain why Laurel, MD is so much less safe than Pawling, NY, if it's richer???????? Could the large Black population of Laurel, MD have something to do with it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why does race play a part in this? There is no indication that it does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hes ignoring the fact that whites commit 69% of crimes so it hurts his bottom line.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most Latinos, and Arabs get linked as "White" in the U.S.A crime stats, unless they state otherwise, which most don't.
Click to expand...

Nope.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Asclepias said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Are Whites Ashamed... *
> 
> Yes.....of your whining.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you ashamed your founders and subsequent leaders had to give you a head start?
Click to expand...


Founders? Head start? 
My people came here after the Civil War.
They didn't benefit from no slavin'.
There was no government program to give me a head start over people with bad grades and no skills.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not live there. I lived there when I lived briefly  in Laurel, Maryland. I now live in northern Virginia. Where do you live? Harris County, Texas? What a shithole that is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laurel MD has a high crime rate.
> 
> According to neighborhood scout only 8% of U.S.A towns / cities are  criminally less safe than Laurel, MD, in steep contrast my Pawling NY has 92% of towns being less safe.
> 
> Laurel, MD Crime Rates and Statistics - NeighborhoodScout
> 
> Pawling, 12564 Crime Rates and Crime Statistics - NeighborhoodScout
> 
> Now, income wise there isn't much of a difference, in fact according to neighborhood scout Laurel, MD was richer, but there's a steep disparity in racial make-up.
> 
> Pawling, NY - 12564 - Demographics and Population Statistics - NeighborhoodScout
> 
> Laurel, MD Demographics and Population Statistics - NeighborhoodScout
> 
> I can't really understand why we're mirror opposites in crime, and racial diversity, but not in income.
> 
> Please explain why Laurel, MD is so much less safe than Pawling, NY, if it's richer???????? Could the large Black population of Laurel, MD have something to do with it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why does race play a part in this? There is no indication that it does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hes ignoring the fact that whites commit 69% of crimes so it hurts his bottom line.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most Latinos, and Arabs get linked as "White" in the U.S.A crime stats, unless they state otherwise, which most don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.
Click to expand...


----------



## Meathead

deanrd said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> Republican whites are not ashamed.
Click to expand...

KKK - Democrats, then and now.


----------



## Asclepias

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Are Whites Ashamed... *
> 
> Yes.....of your whining.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you ashamed your founders and subsequent leaders had to give you a head start?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Founders? Head start?
> My people came here after the Civil War.
> They didn't benefit from no slavin'.
> There was no government program to give me a head start over people with bad grades and no skills.
Click to expand...

Thats why I said subsequent leaders. Stop dodging and give me a yes or no answer.


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Laurel MD has a high crime rate.
> 
> According to neighborhood scout only 8% of U.S.A towns / cities are  criminally less safe than Laurel, MD, in steep contrast my Pawling NY has 92% of towns being less safe.
> 
> Laurel, MD Crime Rates and Statistics - NeighborhoodScout
> 
> Pawling, 12564 Crime Rates and Crime Statistics - NeighborhoodScout
> 
> Now, income wise there isn't much of a difference, in fact according to neighborhood scout Laurel, MD was richer, but there's a steep disparity in racial make-up.
> 
> Pawling, NY - 12564 - Demographics and Population Statistics - NeighborhoodScout
> 
> Laurel, MD Demographics and Population Statistics - NeighborhoodScout
> 
> I can't really understand why we're mirror opposites in crime, and racial diversity, but not in income.
> 
> Please explain why Laurel, MD is so much less safe than Pawling, NY, if it's richer???????? Could the large Black population of Laurel, MD have something to do with it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why does race play a part in this? There is no indication that it does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hes ignoring the fact that whites commit 69% of crimes so it hurts his bottom line.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most Latinos, and Arabs get linked as "White" in the U.S.A crime stats, unless they state otherwise, which most don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Some Hispanics are white. What continent does the term Hispanic come from?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> why does race play a part in this? There is no indication that it does.
> 
> 
> 
> Hes ignoring the fact that whites commit 69% of crimes so it hurts his bottom line.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most Latinos, and Arabs get linked as "White" in the U.S.A crime stats, unless they state otherwise, which most don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some Hispanics are white. What continent does the term Hispanic come from?
Click to expand...


So, he was "White" to you?


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hes ignoring the fact that whites commit 69% of crimes so it hurts his bottom line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Latinos, and Arabs get linked as "White" in the U.S.A crime stats, unless they state otherwise, which most don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some Hispanics are white. What continent does the term Hispanic come from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, he was "White" to you?
Click to expand...

Looks more white than any other race.


----------



## Desperado

Asclepias said:


> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?


Just more excuses from a typical hood rat loser.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most Latinos, and Arabs get linked as "White" in the U.S.A crime stats, unless they state otherwise, which most don't.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some Hispanics are white. What continent does the term Hispanic come from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, he was "White" to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks more white than any other race.
Click to expand...


So, why do Hispanics need Affirmative Action, if so many of them are White?


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some Hispanics are white. What continent does the term Hispanic come from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, he was "White" to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks more white than any other race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, why do Hispanics need Affirmative Action, if so many of them are White?
Click to expand...

Probably to cover the non white hispanics.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Asclepias said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Are Whites Ashamed... *
> 
> Yes.....of your whining.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you ashamed your founders and subsequent leaders had to give you a head start?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Founders? Head start?
> My people came here after the Civil War.
> They didn't benefit from no slavin'.
> There was no government program to give me a head start over people with bad grades and no skills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats why I said subsequent leaders. Stop dodging and give me a yes or no answer.
Click to expand...


I can't think of a leader who gave me a head start. Or a program. Can you?


----------



## Asclepias

Desperado said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> Just more excuses from a typical hood rat loser.
Click to expand...

Just more deflections from a recessive white boy.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some Hispanics are white. What continent does the term Hispanic come from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, he was "White" to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks more white than any other race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, why do Hispanics need Affirmative Action, if so many of them are White?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably to cover the non white hispanics.
Click to expand...


So, non-Whites need extra help succeeding?

Except, Asian Indians are non-Whites whom have the highest median household income levels in the U.S.A, how did that happen, exactly?


----------



## Asclepias

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Are Whites Ashamed... *
> 
> Yes.....of your whining.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you ashamed your founders and subsequent leaders had to give you a head start?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Founders? Head start?
> My people came here after the Civil War.
> They didn't benefit from no slavin'.
> There was no government program to give me a head start over people with bad grades and no skills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats why I said subsequent leaders. Stop dodging and give me a yes or no answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't think of a leader who gave me a head start. Or a program. Can you?
Click to expand...

Yes I can think of several.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Asclepias said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> Just more excuses from a typical hood rat loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just more deflections from a recessive white boy.
Click to expand...


Recessive genes....kicking your black ass for thousands of years.


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some Hispanics are white. What continent does the term Hispanic come from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, he was "White" to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks more white than any other race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, why do Hispanics need Affirmative Action, if so many of them are White?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably to cover the non white hispanics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, non-Whites need extra help succeeding?
> 
> Except, Asian Indians are non-Whites whom have the highest median household income levels in the U.S.A, how did that happen, exactly?
Click to expand...

Just like whites needed help succeeding. I know you believe non whites are superior to you but you did have 300 years of a head start.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Asclepias said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Are Whites Ashamed... *
> 
> Yes.....of your whining.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you ashamed your founders and subsequent leaders had to give you a head start?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Founders? Head start?
> My people came here after the Civil War.
> They didn't benefit from no slavin'.
> There was no government program to give me a head start over people with bad grades and no skills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats why I said subsequent leaders. Stop dodging and give me a yes or no answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't think of a leader who gave me a head start. Or a program. Can you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I can think of several.
Click to expand...


Post 'em up.


----------



## Asclepias

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> Just more excuses from a typical hood rat loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just more deflections from a recessive white boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Recessive genes....kicking your black ass for thousands of years.
Click to expand...

We've been absorbing you back into the human race thus eliminating you.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, he was "White" to you?
> 
> 
> 
> Looks more white than any other race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, why do Hispanics need Affirmative Action, if so many of them are White?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably to cover the non white hispanics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, non-Whites need extra help succeeding?
> 
> Except, Asian Indians are non-Whites whom have the highest median household income levels in the U.S.A, how did that happen, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like whites needed help succeeding. I know you believe non whites are superior to you but you did have 300 years of a head start.
Click to expand...


So, being of a Polish Catholic background that migrated to the U.S.A about 100 years ago, we have a head-start, how?


----------



## Asclepias

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you ashamed your founders and subsequent leaders had to give you a head start?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Founders? Head start?
> My people came here after the Civil War.
> They didn't benefit from no slavin'.
> There was no government program to give me a head start over people with bad grades and no skills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats why I said subsequent leaders. Stop dodging and give me a yes or no answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't think of a leader who gave me a head start. Or a program. Can you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I can think of several.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Post 'em up.
Click to expand...

Pick any POTUS after the Civil War not named Obama.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Asclepias said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> Just more excuses from a typical hood rat loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just more deflections from a recessive white boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Recessive genes....kicking your black ass for thousands of years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We've been absorbing you back into the human race thus eliminating you.
Click to expand...


You need to absorb faster, you're still too far to the left side of the curve.


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks more white than any other race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, why do Hispanics need Affirmative Action, if so many of them are White?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably to cover the non white hispanics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, non-Whites need extra help succeeding?
> 
> Except, Asian Indians are non-Whites whom have the highest median household income levels in the U.S.A, how did that happen, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like whites needed help succeeding. I know you believe non whites are superior to you but you did have 300 years of a head start.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, being of a Polish Catholic background that migrated to the U.S.A about 100 years ago, we have a head-start, how?
Click to expand...

You had a white POTUS every 4 years that helped give you a leg up.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Asclepias said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Founders? Head start?
> My people came here after the Civil War.
> They didn't benefit from no slavin'.
> There was no government program to give me a head start over people with bad grades and no skills.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats why I said subsequent leaders. Stop dodging and give me a yes or no answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't think of a leader who gave me a head start. Or a program. Can you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I can think of several.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Post 'em up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pick any POTUS after the Civil War not named Obama.
Click to expand...


What did Jimmy Carter do to help lil ol' white me?


----------



## Asclepias

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> Just more excuses from a typical hood rat loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just more deflections from a recessive white boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Recessive genes....kicking your black ass for thousands of years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We've been absorbing you back into the human race thus eliminating you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to absorb faster, you're still too far to the left side of the curve.
Click to expand...

Not really. There are more Blacks on the planet than whites. time and dominant genes are on our side.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, why do Hispanics need Affirmative Action, if so many of them are White?
> 
> 
> 
> Probably to cover the non white hispanics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, non-Whites need extra help succeeding?
> 
> Except, Asian Indians are non-Whites whom have the highest median household income levels in the U.S.A, how did that happen, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like whites needed help succeeding. I know you believe non whites are superior to you but you did have 300 years of a head start.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, being of a Polish Catholic background that migrated to the U.S.A about 100 years ago, we have a head-start, how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You had a white POTUS every 4 years that helped give you a leg up.
Click to expand...


So, White POTUS whom supported Affirmative Action, helped Whites????????????????


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Asclepias said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just more excuses from a typical hood rat loser.
> 
> 
> 
> Just more deflections from a recessive white boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Recessive genes....kicking your black ass for thousands of years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We've been absorbing you back into the human race thus eliminating you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to absorb faster, you're still too far to the left side of the curve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really. There are more Blacks on the planet than whites. time and dominant genes are on our side.
Click to expand...


More blacks with less GDP...….


----------



## Asclepias

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats why I said subsequent leaders. Stop dodging and give me a yes or no answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't think of a leader who gave me a head start. Or a program. Can you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I can think of several.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Post 'em up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pick any POTUS after the Civil War not named Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did Jimmy Carter do to help lil ol' white me?
Click to expand...

Be a white POTUS for you to look up to.


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably to cover the non white hispanics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, non-Whites need extra help succeeding?
> 
> Except, Asian Indians are non-Whites whom have the highest median household income levels in the U.S.A, how did that happen, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like whites needed help succeeding. I know you believe non whites are superior to you but you did have 300 years of a head start.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, being of a Polish Catholic background that migrated to the U.S.A about 100 years ago, we have a head-start, how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You had a white POTUS every 4 years that helped give you a leg up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, White POTUS whom supported Affirmative Action, helped Whites????????????????
Click to expand...

Yes. It made the lowly of your race realize you couldnt lay on your asses any longer.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Asclepias said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't think of a leader who gave me a head start. Or a program. Can you?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I can think of several.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Post 'em up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pick any POTUS after the Civil War not named Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did Jimmy Carter do to help lil ol' white me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Be a white POTUS for you to look up to.
Click to expand...


He was an idiot.
Formerly the worst President in US history.


----------



## Asclepias

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just more deflections from a recessive white boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recessive genes....kicking your black ass for thousands of years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We've been absorbing you back into the human race thus eliminating you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to absorb faster, you're still too far to the left side of the curve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really. There are more Blacks on the planet than whites. time and dominant genes are on our side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More blacks with less GDP...….
Click to expand...

GDP doenst have much to do with anything.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, non-Whites need extra help succeeding?
> 
> Except, Asian Indians are non-Whites whom have the highest median household income levels in the U.S.A, how did that happen, exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Just like whites needed help succeeding. I know you believe non whites are superior to you but you did have 300 years of a head start.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, being of a Polish Catholic background that migrated to the U.S.A about 100 years ago, we have a head-start, how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You had a white POTUS every 4 years that helped give you a leg up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, White POTUS whom supported Affirmative Action, helped Whites????????????????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. It made the lowly of your race realize you couldnt lay on your asses any longer.
Click to expand...


LOL!
So, Whites built up wealth in the U.S.A by laying on their asses for generations?


----------



## Asclepias

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I can think of several.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post 'em up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pick any POTUS after the Civil War not named Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did Jimmy Carter do to help lil ol' white me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Be a white POTUS for you to look up to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was an idiot.
> Formerly the worst President in US history.
Click to expand...

Most white people are idiots. Why are you surprised?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Asclepias said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recessive genes....kicking your black ass for thousands of years.
> 
> 
> 
> We've been absorbing you back into the human race thus eliminating you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to absorb faster, you're still too far to the left side of the curve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really. There are more Blacks on the planet than whites. time and dominant genes are on our side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More blacks with less GDP...….
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GDP doenst have much to do with anything.
Click to expand...


LOL!
You sure have the dominant whiney genes on the planet.


----------



## Rambunctious

*Are Whites Ashamed...*

Yes...I'm ashamed of the public school system you were forced into...


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like whites needed help succeeding. I know you believe non whites are superior to you but you did have 300 years of a head start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, being of a Polish Catholic background that migrated to the U.S.A about 100 years ago, we have a head-start, how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You had a white POTUS every 4 years that helped give you a leg up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, White POTUS whom supported Affirmative Action, helped Whites????????????????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. It made the lowly of your race realize you couldnt lay on your asses any longer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!
> So, Whites built up wealth in the U.S.A by laying on their asses for generations?
Click to expand...

Yes. What do you think slavery was? If not for slavery the US would just be a penal colony.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Asclepias said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post 'em up.
> 
> 
> 
> Pick any POTUS after the Civil War not named Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did Jimmy Carter do to help lil ol' white me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Be a white POTUS for you to look up to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was an idiot.
> Formerly the worst President in US history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most white people are idiots. Why are you surprised?
Click to expand...


Well, considering you folks are more heavily represented on the left-side of the curve...…..


----------



## Rambunctious

Asclepias said:


> Most white people are idiots. Why are you surprised?


That's why we rule the planet????? I think you are the idiot....


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, being of a Polish Catholic background that migrated to the U.S.A about 100 years ago, we have a head-start, how?
> 
> 
> 
> You had a white POTUS every 4 years that helped give you a leg up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, White POTUS whom supported Affirmative Action, helped Whites????????????????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. It made the lowly of your race realize you couldnt lay on your asses any longer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!
> So, Whites built up wealth in the U.S.A by laying on their asses for generations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. What do you think slavery was? If not for slavery the US would just be a penal colony.
Click to expand...


Maybe some of  the top 1% built up wealth by sitting on their asses, relying on Black slaves.

What about the other 99% of Whites, huh?


----------



## Asclepias

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pick any POTUS after the Civil War not named Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did Jimmy Carter do to help lil ol' white me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Be a white POTUS for you to look up to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was an idiot.
> Formerly the worst President in US history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most white people are idiots. Why are you surprised?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, considering you folks are more heavily represented on the left-side of the curve...…..
Click to expand...

Is that some white terminology? Please explain.


----------



## Asclepias

Rambunctious said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most white people are idiots. Why are you surprised?
> 
> 
> 
> That's why we rule the planet????? I think you are the idiot....
Click to expand...

You rule the planet because you are more savage and have bigger bombs.


----------



## Rambunctious

Asclepias said:


> Yes. What do you think slavery was? If not for slavery the US would just be a penal colony.


Are you really this angry and hateful?????


----------



## Rambunctious

Asclepias said:


> You rule the planet because you are more savage and have bigger bombs


Nope bigger balls and bigger brains......


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You had a white POTUS every 4 years that helped give you a leg up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, White POTUS whom supported Affirmative Action, helped Whites????????????????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. It made the lowly of your race realize you couldnt lay on your asses any longer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!
> So, Whites built up wealth in the U.S.A by laying on their asses for generations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. What do you think slavery was? If not for slavery the US would just be a penal colony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe some of  the top 1% built up wealth by sitting on their asses, relying on Black slaves.
> 
> What about the other 99% of Whites, huh?
Click to expand...

They were the really stupid ones. They were rubes kinda like Drumpf supporters are now. The 1% of whites lied to them and told them Blacks were their enemy.


----------



## Meathead

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Maybe some of  the top 1% built up wealth by sitting on their asses, relying on Black slaves.
> 
> What about the other 99% of Whites, huh?


FFS, don't use numbers, you confuse him. And percentages are even worse!


----------



## Asclepias

Rambunctious said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. What do you think slavery was? If not for slavery the US would just be a penal colony.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really this angry and hateful?????
Click to expand...

Who told you i was angry and hateful?


----------



## Asclepias

Rambunctious said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You rule the planet because you are more savage and have bigger bombs
> 
> 
> 
> Nope bigger balls and bigger brains......
Click to expand...

smaller genitalia and big heads geared for visual acuity.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pick any POTUS after the Civil War not named Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did Jimmy Carter do to help lil ol' white me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Be a white POTUS for you to look up to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was an idiot.
> Formerly the worst President in US history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most white people are idiots. Why are you surprised?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, considering you folks are more heavily represented on the left-side of the curve...…..
Click to expand...


Not really.

On a global scale, Blacks tend to be more socially Conservative than all other races, except Middle-Easterners perhaps, who are close.

As for government, they don't have good Democracies, but they also don't have good  public schools, public roads, or public healthcare.

So, really Blacks are globally far to the Right of Whites.


----------



## Rambunctious

Asclepias said:


> Who told you i was angry and hateful?


You have.....


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did Jimmy Carter do to help lil ol' white me?
> 
> 
> 
> Be a white POTUS for you to look up to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was an idiot.
> Formerly the worst President in US history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most white people are idiots. Why are you surprised?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, considering you folks are more heavily represented on the left-side of the curve...…..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really.
> 
> On a global scale, Blacks tend to be more socially Conservative than all other races, except Middle-Easterners perhaps, who are close.
> 
> As for government, they don't have good Democracies, but they also don't have good  public schools, public roads, or public healthcare.
> 
> So, really Blacks are globally far to the Right of Whites.
Click to expand...

Youre white. You have no clue what a good government, school, health care is. Youre the race responsible for polluting the planet.


----------



## Asclepias

Rambunctious said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you i was angry and hateful?
> 
> 
> 
> You have.....
Click to expand...

Show us.


----------



## Rambunctious

Asclepias said:


> smaller genitalia and big heads geared for visual acuity


We will always be on top....better get used to it.....its not our fault its your fault for living a lie and blaming others from centuries ago for your plight.....


----------



## Asclepias

Rambunctious said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> smaller genitalia and big heads geared for visual acuity
> 
> 
> 
> We will always be on top....better get used to it.....its not our fault its your fault for living a lie and blaming others from centuries ago for you plight.....
Click to expand...

No. Your time will be ending soon. You better get used to that.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be a white POTUS for you to look up to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was an idiot.
> Formerly the worst President in US history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most white people are idiots. Why are you surprised?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, considering you folks are more heavily represented on the left-side of the curve...…..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really.
> 
> On a global scale, Blacks tend to be more socially Conservative than all other races, except Middle-Easterners perhaps, who are close.
> 
> As for government, they don't have good Democracies, but they also don't have good  public schools, public roads, or public healthcare.
> 
> So, really Blacks are globally far to the Right of Whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre white. You have no clue what a good government, school, health care is. Youre the race responsible for polluting the planet.
Click to expand...


Whites actually fare the best in general on the Human Development Index, or HDI.

How do you think that came to be?


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was an idiot.
> Formerly the worst President in US history.
> 
> 
> 
> Most white people are idiots. Why are you surprised?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, considering you folks are more heavily represented on the left-side of the curve...…..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really.
> 
> On a global scale, Blacks tend to be more socially Conservative than all other races, except Middle-Easterners perhaps, who are close.
> 
> As for government, they don't have good Democracies, but they also don't have good  public schools, public roads, or public healthcare.
> 
> So, really Blacks are globally far to the Right of Whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre white. You have no clue what a good government, school, health care is. Youre the race responsible for polluting the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites actually fare the best in general on the Human Development Index, or HDI.
> 
> How do you think that came to be?
Click to expand...

Probably like the IQ test. Whites were feeling insecure so they made up some measurement to pacify themselves.


----------



## Rambunctious

Asclepias said:


> No. Your time will be ending soon. You better get used to that



 you keep thinking that....


----------



## Asclepias

Rambunctious said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. Your time will be ending soon. You better get used to that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you keep thinking that....
Click to expand...

Dont worry. I will keep thinking that. It goes without saying.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most white people are idiots. Why are you surprised?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, considering you folks are more heavily represented on the left-side of the curve...…..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really.
> 
> On a global scale, Blacks tend to be more socially Conservative than all other races, except Middle-Easterners perhaps, who are close.
> 
> As for government, they don't have good Democracies, but they also don't have good  public schools, public roads, or public healthcare.
> 
> So, really Blacks are globally far to the Right of Whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre white. You have no clue what a good government, school, health care is. Youre the race responsible for polluting the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites actually fare the best in general on the Human Development Index, or HDI.
> 
> How do you think that came to be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably like the IQ test. Whites were feeling insecure so they made up some measurement to pacify themselves.
Click to expand...


So, it's just our imaginations that White countries tend to have less problems than Black countries?

Really, because the more honest Black people know otherwise....


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, considering you folks are more heavily represented on the left-side of the curve...…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really.
> 
> On a global scale, Blacks tend to be more socially Conservative than all other races, except Middle-Easterners perhaps, who are close.
> 
> As for government, they don't have good Democracies, but they also don't have good  public schools, public roads, or public healthcare.
> 
> So, really Blacks are globally far to the Right of Whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre white. You have no clue what a good government, school, health care is. Youre the race responsible for polluting the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites actually fare the best in general on the Human Development Index, or HDI.
> 
> How do you think that came to be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably like the IQ test. Whites were feeling insecure so they made up some measurement to pacify themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, it's just our imaginations that White countries tend to have less problems than Black countries?
> 
> Really, because the more honest Black people know otherwise....
Click to expand...

That and propaganda.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really.
> 
> On a global scale, Blacks tend to be more socially Conservative than all other races, except Middle-Easterners perhaps, who are close.
> 
> As for government, they don't have good Democracies, but they also don't have good  public schools, public roads, or public healthcare.
> 
> So, really Blacks are globally far to the Right of Whites.
> 
> 
> 
> Youre white. You have no clue what a good government, school, health care is. Youre the race responsible for polluting the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites actually fare the best in general on the Human Development Index, or HDI.
> 
> How do you think that came to be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably like the IQ test. Whites were feeling insecure so they made up some measurement to pacify themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, it's just our imaginations that White countries tend to have less problems than Black countries?
> 
> Really, because the more honest Black people know otherwise....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That and propaganda.
Click to expand...


There's a couple of rich Black countries mostly due to being tax havens, like the Cayman Islands, or Bermuda, however they still have high murder rates, do explain?


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Youre white. You have no clue what a good government, school, health care is. Youre the race responsible for polluting the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites actually fare the best in general on the Human Development Index, or HDI.
> 
> How do you think that came to be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably like the IQ test. Whites were feeling insecure so they made up some measurement to pacify themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, it's just our imaginations that White countries tend to have less problems than Black countries?
> 
> Really, because the more honest Black people know otherwise....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That and propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's a couple of rich Black countries mostly due to being tax havens, like the Cayman Islands, or Bermuda, however they still have high murder rates, do explain?
Click to expand...

There goes that genetic lack of plenty philosophy whites have. Money is not the measure of a countries wealth.


----------



## tigerred59

Hossfly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> That's old news. Quit pissing and moaning and move into the 21st Century without a chip on your shoulder. Someone will definitely knock it off.
Click to expand...

*This coming from a guy that supports a man that wants to take up back to post WWll isloation and who thinks the black panthers are threat to this country.....white nut, pleaze!!*


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites actually fare the best in general on the Human Development Index, or HDI.
> 
> How do you think that came to be?
> 
> 
> 
> Probably like the IQ test. Whites were feeling insecure so they made up some measurement to pacify themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, it's just our imaginations that White countries tend to have less problems than Black countries?
> 
> Really, because the more honest Black people know otherwise....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That and propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's a couple of rich Black countries mostly due to being tax havens, like the Cayman Islands, or Bermuda, however they still have high murder rates, do explain?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There goes that genetic lack of plenty philosophy whites have. Money is not the measure of a countries wealth.
Click to expand...


Well, Prince George's County, Maryland isn't very expensive for how wealthy it is...

Still a high murder rate, heavily Black place PG County is.


----------



## yiostheoy

Asclepias said:


> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?


Jeeze Asclepias get a grip.

Sometimes you are one of the brightest people here and the window to your soul (no pun intended) through your postings is a shining brilliance.

But at other times you seem torn by Weltschmertz -- which is the Jewish word for all the things in history that have gone "wrong" and that you cannot do anything about.

Sure it is very sad that greedy Arabs and Dutchmen bought monkey eating bone chewing jungle aborigines from central Africa and put them up on stumps in London and Amsterdam and Richmond and paraded them in front of American growers who needed cheap labor for their cotton and tobacco and sugarcane crops.

But get over it.  It happened.

While all this sh!t was going on in the American colonies my own relatives were mining coal and farming and making shoes in western and central Europe.

So my kin had nothing to do with your kin getting a free boat ride out of Africa.

Has it ever occurred to you that your kin (and you) may be better off for the ordeal?

And no, nobody cared about them at all 500 years ago.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Asclepias said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did Jimmy Carter do to help lil ol' white me?
> 
> 
> 
> Be a white POTUS for you to look up to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was an idiot.
> Formerly the worst President in US history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most white people are idiots. Why are you surprised?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, considering you folks are more heavily represented on the left-side of the curve...…..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that some white terminology? Please explain.
Click to expand...


----------



## yiostheoy

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites actually fare the best in general on the Human Development Index, or HDI.
> 
> How do you think that came to be?
> 
> 
> 
> Probably like the IQ test. Whites were feeling insecure so they made up some measurement to pacify themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, it's just our imaginations that White countries tend to have less problems than Black countries?
> 
> Really, because the more honest Black people know otherwise....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That and propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's a couple of rich Black countries mostly due to being tax havens, like the Cayman Islands, or Bermuda, however they still have high murder rates, do explain?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There goes that genetic lack of plenty philosophy whites have. Money is not the measure of a countries wealth.
Click to expand...

White people are ice people,
And ice people are not nice people.


----------



## yiostheoy

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most white people are idiots. Why are you surprised?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, considering you folks are more heavily represented on the left-side of the curve...…..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really.
> 
> On a global scale, Blacks tend to be more socially Conservative than all other races, except Middle-Easterners perhaps, who are close.
> 
> As for government, they don't have good Democracies, but they also don't have good  public schools, public roads, or public healthcare.
> 
> So, really Blacks are globally far to the Right of Whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre white. You have no clue what a good government, school, health care is. Youre the race responsible for polluting the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites actually fare the best in general on the Human Development Index, or HDI.
> 
> How do you think that came to be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably like the IQ test. Whites were feeling insecure so they made up some measurement to pacify themselves.
Click to expand...

Funny.

Whites and Jews wanted some way to figure out how bright their children were in comparison to each other.

And after all the testing it turns out that black chilluns just aint as bright as the Jews or the whites.

Get over it.

You guys rule the NBA and NFL.


----------



## Lysistrata

yiostheoy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, considering you folks are more heavily represented on the left-side of the curve...…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really.
> 
> On a global scale, Blacks tend to be more socially Conservative than all other races, except Middle-Easterners perhaps, who are close.
> 
> As for government, they don't have good Democracies, but they also don't have good  public schools, public roads, or public healthcare.
> 
> So, really Blacks are globally far to the Right of Whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre white. You have no clue what a good government, school, health care is. Youre the race responsible for polluting the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites actually fare the best in general on the Human Development Index, or HDI.
> 
> How do you think that came to be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably like the IQ test. Whites were feeling insecure so they made up some measurement to pacify themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny.
> 
> Whites and Jews wanted some way to figure out how bright their children were in comparison to each other.
> 
> And after all the testing it turns out that black chilluns just aint as bright as the Jews or the whites.
> 
> Get over it.
> 
> You guys rule the NBA and NFL.
Click to expand...

Stupid boy! Most Jewish people are "white,,," Eurodean, with others sharing the same faith as do those coming out of Ethiopia. It's a religious thing, not a racial thing. Don't bring religion into this. There has been no testing of peoples of various backgrounds. in terms of intelligence.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Lysistrata said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really.
> 
> On a global scale, Blacks tend to be more socially Conservative than all other races, except Middle-Easterners perhaps, who are close.
> 
> As for government, they don't have good Democracies, but they also don't have good  public schools, public roads, or public healthcare.
> 
> So, really Blacks are globally far to the Right of Whites.
> 
> 
> 
> Youre white. You have no clue what a good government, school, health care is. Youre the race responsible for polluting the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites actually fare the best in general on the Human Development Index, or HDI.
> 
> How do you think that came to be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably like the IQ test. Whites were feeling insecure so they made up some measurement to pacify themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny.
> 
> Whites and Jews wanted some way to figure out how bright their children were in comparison to each other.
> 
> And after all the testing it turns out that black chilluns just aint as bright as the Jews or the whites.
> 
> Get over it.
> 
> You guys rule the NBA and NFL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stupid boy! Most Jewish people are "white,,," Eurodean, with others sharing the same faith as do those coming out of Ethiopia. It's a religious thing, not a racial thing. Don't bring religion into this. There has been no testing of peoples of various backgrounds. in terms of intelligence.
Click to expand...


So, White people have Armenoid noses now?


----------



## IM2

yiostheoy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> Jeeze Asclepias get a grip.
> 
> Sometimes you are one of the brightest people here and the window to your soul (no pun intended) through your postings is a shining brilliance.
> 
> But at other times you seem torn by Weltschmertz -- which is the Jewish word for all the things in history that have gone "wrong" and that you cannot do anything about.
> 
> Sure it is very sad that greedy Arabs and Dutchmen bought monkey eating bone chewing jungle aborigines from central Africa and put them up on stumps in London and Amsterdam and Richmond and paraded them in front of American growers who needed cheap labor for their cotton and tobacco and sugarcane crops.
> 
> But get over it.  It happened.
> 
> While all this sh!t was going on in the American colonies my own relatives were mining coal and farming and making shoes in western and central Europe.
> 
> So my kin had nothing to do with your kin getting a free boat ride out of Africa.
> 
> Has it ever occurred to you that your kin (and you) may be better off for the ordeal?
> 
> And no, nobody cared about them at all 500 years ago.
Click to expand...


This is mentally handicapped whiteness.


----------



## BrokeLoser

Asclepias said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most white people are idiots. Why are you surprised?
> 
> 
> 
> That's why we rule the planet????? I think you are the idiot....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You rule the planet because you are more savage and have bigger bombs.
Click to expand...


“More savage?”
Aren’t Black and Brown nations still beheading people with chainsaws and butter knives?


----------



## IM2

Rambunctious said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. Your time will be ending soon. You better get used to that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you keep thinking that....
Click to expand...


The nation is browning in front of your face. Your time is running out. So keep working to end  equal opportunity.


----------



## IM2

BrokeLoser said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most white people are idiots. Why are you surprised?
> 
> 
> 
> That's why we rule the planet????? I think you are the idiot....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You rule the planet because you are more savage and have bigger bombs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> “More savage?”
> Aren’t Black and Brown nations still beheading people with chainsaws and butter knives?
Click to expand...


So are white ones.


----------



## Lysistrata

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Youre white. You have no clue what a good government, school, health care is. Youre the race responsible for polluting the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites actually fare the best in general on the Human Development Index, or HDI.
> 
> How do you think that came to be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably like the IQ test. Whites were feeling insecure so they made up some measurement to pacify themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny.
> 
> Whites and Jews wanted some way to figure out how bright their children were in comparison to each other.
> 
> And after all the testing it turns out that black chilluns just aint as bright as the Jews or the whites.
> 
> Get over it.
> 
> You guys rule the NBA and NFL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stupid boy! Most Jewish people are "white,,," Eurodean, with others sharing the same faith as do those coming out of Ethiopia. It's a religious thing, not a racial thing. Don't bring religion into this. There has been no testing of peoples of various backgrounds. in terms of intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, White people have Armenoid noses now?
Click to expand...


What does fucked-up nazi terminology have to do with this? The "armenoid" thing came out of the nazi gunther. Don't you have any pride at all?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Lysistrata said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites actually fare the best in general on the Human Development Index, or HDI.
> 
> How do you think that came to be?
> 
> 
> 
> Probably like the IQ test. Whites were feeling insecure so they made up some measurement to pacify themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny.
> 
> Whites and Jews wanted some way to figure out how bright their children were in comparison to each other.
> 
> And after all the testing it turns out that black chilluns just aint as bright as the Jews or the whites.
> 
> Get over it.
> 
> You guys rule the NBA and NFL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stupid boy! Most Jewish people are "white,,," Eurodean, with others sharing the same faith as do those coming out of Ethiopia. It's a religious thing, not a racial thing. Don't bring religion into this. There has been no testing of peoples of various backgrounds. in terms of intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, White people have Armenoid noses now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does fucked-up nazi terminology have to do with this? The "armenoid" thing came out of the nazi gunther. Don't you have any pride at all?
Click to expand...


Jews often really do have Armenoid noses, so sorry that the truth hurts your  feelings.


----------



## Natural Citizen

Asclepias said:


> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?



Thi is not proper race relations, yo.


----------



## Taz

The US has done more for the black man than all of Africa put together.


----------



## Lysistrata

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably like the IQ test. Whites were feeling insecure so they made up some measurement to pacify themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny.
> 
> Whites and Jews wanted some way to figure out how bright their children were in comparison to each other.
> 
> And after all the testing it turns out that black chilluns just aint as bright as the Jews or the whites.
> 
> Get over it.
> 
> You guys rule the NBA and NFL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stupid boy! Most Jewish people are "white,,," Eurodean, with others sharing the same faith as do those coming out of Ethiopia. It's a religious thing, not a racial thing. Don't bring religion into this. There has been no testing of peoples of various backgrounds. in terms of intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, White people have Armenoid noses now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does fucked-up nazi terminology have to do with this? The "armenoid" thing came out of the nazi gunther. Don't you have any pride at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jews often really do have Armenoid noses, so sorry that the truth hurts your  feelings.
Click to expand...


Why are you using spurious nazi racial theories? This has absolutely nothing to do with hurting my feelings. Exactly what does the shape of a person's nose or a person's religion have to do with anything under the sun? You are just trying to sell a perfectly ridiculous ideology. I asked you whether you had any pride, but I take it that you don't.

BTW: one of the most attractive men I have ever seen is a reddish-brown haired man of Ashkenazi Jewish background.  I'd jump his bones in a New York second. Perfect!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Lysistrata said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny.
> 
> Whites and Jews wanted some way to figure out how bright their children were in comparison to each other.
> 
> And after all the testing it turns out that black chilluns just aint as bright as the Jews or the whites.
> 
> Get over it.
> 
> You guys rule the NBA and NFL.
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid boy! Most Jewish people are "white,,," Eurodean, with others sharing the same faith as do those coming out of Ethiopia. It's a religious thing, not a racial thing. Don't bring religion into this. There has been no testing of peoples of various backgrounds. in terms of intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, White people have Armenoid noses now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does fucked-up nazi terminology have to do with this? The "armenoid" thing came out of the nazi gunther. Don't you have any pride at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jews often really do have Armenoid noses, so sorry that the truth hurts your  feelings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you using spurious nazi racial theories? This has absolutely nothing to do with hurting my feelings. Exactly what does the shape of a person's nose or a person's religion have to do with anything under the sun? You are just trying to sell a perfectly ridiculous ideology. I asked you whether you had any pride, but I take it that you don't.
> 
> BTW: one of the most attractive men I have ever seen is a reddish-brown haired man of Ashkenazi Jewish background.  I'd jump his bones in a New York second. Perfect!
Click to expand...


Ashkenazi Jews by phenotype, and genotype are at least partially Mid-Eastern.

How do you figure that racial pride, is not taking pride, exactly?


----------



## dave p

Asclepias said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> For crying out loud, First Nations had slaves. First slaves in America under the Brits were white. Slavery was the norm world wide.
> 
> 
> 
> You deflected so much you didnt answer the question. Please stop that.
Click to expand...

Nope. You were called out for being disingenuous.


----------



## AveryJarhman

Asclepias said:


> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?



Hello, Asclepias. I recognize your writing discusses the evolution of the human species.







Asclepias, s an 'aspiring misanthrope', when considering the big picture relating to our ever-evolving, far too often self-destructive, imperfect human species, often I find it difficult to lay BLAME on a specific group of human beings.

Asclepias, respectfully, I'm curious to learn if YOU, my American or foreign born neighbors are aware in the 1600s, during the same period of human history and evolution when UNJUST HUMAN OPPRESSION we call SLAVERY began on the North American continent, that a significant number of human beings ignorantly believed the Earth was the center of ‘everything.’

When Galileo Galilei (1564–1642) an Italian astronomer, physicist, engineer, philosopher, and mathematician who played a major role in the scientific revolution of the seventeenth century offered evidence our Sun did not revolve around the Earth, a significant population of God and Bible embracing people CHOSE TO MAINTAIN their human ignorance by oppressing and imprisoning Free-Thinking Galileo for the remainder of his life.

Galileo got off lucky, in many other instances of VIOLENT and OPPRESSIVE human behavior, the God and Bible loving people imprisoned, savagely murdered or horrifically tortured other free thinkers who attempted using their human intellect to help educate the human race about our physical world, as well as our human condition.

Giordano Bruno - Wikipedia

"Beginning in 1593, Bruno was tried for heresy by the Roman Inquisition on charges including denial of several core Catholic doctrines, including eternal damnation, the Trinity, the divinity of Christ, the virginity of Mary, and transubstantiation. Bruno's pantheism was also a matter of grave concern.[4] The Inquisition found him guilty, and he was burned at the stake in Rome's Campo de' Fiori in 1600."

Asclepias, unfortunately for mankind, credible evidence reveals God and Bible loving humans embracing ignorant, illogical beliefs in divine supernatural beings not only greatly impeded the peaceful and healthy evolution of our human species.

Reliable evidence demonstrates God and Bible embracing people are responsible for UNJUSTLY oppressing, slaughtering and torturing COUNTLESS numbers of peaceful, free-thinking human beings, many sincerely wanting to educate and improve the Quality of Life for our species.

Sadly, in today's world a fading, though still significant population of freedom loving, SLOW-TO-EVOLVE, God Bible loving people continue embracing illogical beliefs in mythical supernatural beings, as well as ignorant, illogical racist beliefs that in my opinion are demeaning to human intellect.

Equally as sad are God Bible embracing, freedom loving, SLOW-TO-EVOLVE people who in today's world apparently feel a need, as well as duty to LOUDLY bully, shame, shun, demean, discriminate against ans denigrate as "C**ns, "Sell-Outs" and "Uncle Toms" our peaceful, accomplished, successful fellow black or American citizens, friends, neighbors and co-workers of African descent choosing to peacefully pursue their OWN individually unique vision for L, L, (Love) and Happiness.

Justice Clarence Thomas, Attorney Larry Elder, Dr. Thomas Sowell, Ph.D Dr. Ben Carson, M.D., Crystal Wright, Allen West, Stephen A. Smith, Stacey Dash, Herman Cain, Senator Tim Scott and Dr. Walter Williams, Ph.D, are a few PEACEFUL, accomplished, FREE THINKING American citizens targeted for HATE & DISCRIMINATION by a significant population of apparent illogical, slow-to-evolve "Pro Black" minded American people.

YouTube Search Terms: 'Exposing 'Pro Black' Modus Operandi, Logic, Fvvkery, Savagery, White Supremacy' ~Mrs. Princella Clark-Carr


"'Pro-Black American' Logic Succinctly Explained By Social Commentator Mr. David Carroll"


Asclepias, am I the only American believing our imperfect human species will continue evolving, learning day by day about our human condition and physical world, slowly shedding our human ignorance and adapting as we continue plodding along trying to improve the Quality of Life for all human beings!
___
Asclepias, now that 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victim-survivor Oprah Winfrey LOUDLY addressed our Nation's *CHILD CARE* PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS, will *YOU*, a responsible, caring American citizen join Oprah & Dr. Nadine Burke Harris, MD, pediatrician & CEO of 'The Center For Youth Wellness', in passionately calling for a National MOVEMENT educating American & foreign born primary child caregivers about a potentially life scarring medical disease/condition:

"Childhood Trauma" aka
"Adverse Childhood Experiences" (#ACEs)
___
During a March 11, 2018 '60 Minutes' segment titled, "Treating Trauma," Oprah Winfrey, a 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victim-survivor, shared knowledge regarding America's easily PREVENTABLE, though potentially life scarring *CHILD CARE* PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS.

Knowledge Oprah exuberantly declares is a "game changer."

Video search terms: "Oprah Winfrey Dancing On Table Tops, Fixing The 'Hole In Your Soul'"


Peace.
__
Tagged: #A_F_R_E_C_A_N

"America’s Firm Resolve to End Childhood Abuse and Neglect”


----------



## yidnar

Lysistrata said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really.
> 
> On a global scale, Blacks tend to be more socially Conservative than all other races, except Middle-Easterners perhaps, who are close.
> 
> As for government, they don't have good Democracies, but they also don't have good  public schools, public roads, or public healthcare.
> 
> So, really Blacks are globally far to the Right of Whites.
> 
> 
> 
> Youre white. You have no clue what a good government, school, health care is. Youre the race responsible for polluting the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites actually fare the best in general on the Human Development Index, or HDI.
> 
> How do you think that came to be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably like the IQ test. Whites were feeling insecure so they made up some measurement to pacify themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny.
> 
> Whites and Jews wanted some way to figure out how bright their children were in comparison to each other.
> 
> And after all the testing it turns out that black chilluns just aint as bright as the Jews or the whites.
> 
> Get over it.
> 
> You guys rule the NBA and NFL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stupid boy! Most Jewish people are "white,,," Eurodean, with others sharing the same faith as do those coming out of Ethiopia. It's a religious thing, not a racial thing. Don't bring religion into this. There has been no testing of peoples of various backgrounds. in terms of intelligence.
Click to expand...

 oh yes there has ! according to you the test is white supremacy ! and the domination of blacks by whites !


----------



## Yarddog

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of my grandparents were born in Europe, in what form do we have a "Head-start" exactly?
> 
> If anything, you Jack-Arses have been here a lot longer than "US"
> 
> 
> 
> Are you currently in the US?  If not I am not talking to you. If you are then your family immediately benefited from being white the instant they became us citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh really?
> So, first "My Family" were ridiculed for being "Polish / Catholic", and then for being "White" once Affirmative Action could be used to discriminate against "Whites"?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even when they were ridiculed they were still considered to be less of a threat than Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, which Whites are as violent of a threat as "Blacks"?
> 
> I mean Russia has the highest "White" murder rate in the World, and even though they live in a lot worse poverty than Black-Americans, the murder rate of Russia is a lot lower than Afro-Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty much all whites are violent.   When I say "threat" I mean a threat to out succeed you whites which is what the topic is about. Are you embarrassed and angry your founding fathers and subsequent leadership thought so little of whites they had to develop systems to keep Blacks down so you could have a head start?
Click to expand...



Are you as a man ashamed your type has had at least a 100,000 year head start on women? who have been kept under a mans thumb pretty much from the begining of time actually? how in the fuck are they ever going to catch up?  Whats with the whole "head start" concept anyway?  Are we running a race against each other?  or should we simply be trying to live together as human beings?  seems to me the point of this thread is like many on USMB. simply finding another way to be divisive. thats about it. I dont tell any man he needs to be ashamed simply for the color that he is born. Thats obviously your job around here though isnt it?. glad you have an important role to fill.


----------



## Lysistrata

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid boy! Most Jewish people are "white,,," Eurodean, with others sharing the same faith as do those coming out of Ethiopia. It's a religious thing, not a racial thing. Don't bring religion into this. There has been no testing of peoples of various backgrounds. in terms of intelligence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, White people have Armenoid noses now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does fucked-up nazi terminology have to do with this? The "armenoid" thing came out of the nazi gunther. Don't you have any pride at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jews often really do have Armenoid noses, so sorry that the truth hurts your  feelings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you using spurious nazi racial theories? This has absolutely nothing to do with hurting my feelings. Exactly what does the shape of a person's nose or a person's religion have to do with anything under the sun? You are just trying to sell a perfectly ridiculous ideology. I asked you whether you had any pride, but I take it that you don't.
> 
> BTW: one of the most attractive men I have ever seen is a reddish-brown haired man of Ashkenazi Jewish background.  I'd jump his bones in a New York second. Perfect!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ashkenazi Jews by phenotype, and genotype are at least partially Mid-Eastern.
> 
> How do you figure that racial pride, is not taking pride, exactly?
Click to expand...


Why are you so preoccupied with what a person looks like or what their DNA characteristics are? Why are you so into crazy nazi theories? Why does any of this matter?


----------



## sparky

Asclepias said:


> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?




Our Aristocrat FF's were never concerned about a '_level playing field_' , albeit they foisted a well written document propagating such beliefs.

Our history as a _nation_, as well as the _entire_ human experience has always been a _leg up_ 

We have always been, and will always be _conquerors_ ,and there have always been and will always be the _conquered_ and _conscripts 

~S~_


----------



## Erinwltr

sparky said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Aristocrat FF's were never concerned about a '_level playing field_' , albeit they foisted a well written document propagating such beliefs.
> 
> Our history as a _nation_, as well as the _entire_ human experience has always been a _leg up_
> 
> We have always been, and will always be _conquerors_ ,and there have always been and will always be the _conquered_ and _conscripts
> 
> ~S~_
Click to expand...

Preordained??


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Lysistrata said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, White people have Armenoid noses now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does fucked-up nazi terminology have to do with this? The "armenoid" thing came out of the nazi gunther. Don't you have any pride at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jews often really do have Armenoid noses, so sorry that the truth hurts your  feelings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you using spurious nazi racial theories? This has absolutely nothing to do with hurting my feelings. Exactly what does the shape of a person's nose or a person's religion have to do with anything under the sun? You are just trying to sell a perfectly ridiculous ideology. I asked you whether you had any pride, but I take it that you don't.
> 
> BTW: one of the most attractive men I have ever seen is a reddish-brown haired man of Ashkenazi Jewish background.  I'd jump his bones in a New York second. Perfect!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ashkenazi Jews by phenotype, and genotype are at least partially Mid-Eastern.
> 
> How do you figure that racial pride, is not taking pride, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you so preoccupied with what a person looks like or what their DNA characteristics are? Why are you so into crazy nazi theories? Why does any of this matter?
Click to expand...


If there was any evidence of racial equality race wouldn't matter.

The problem is no studies ever show any kind of racial equality.

If you simply want to make a better society, you limit certain types from it, this goes beyond just race, but is also largely racially motivated as well.


----------



## Lysistrata

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does fucked-up nazi terminology have to do with this? The "armenoid" thing came out of the nazi gunther. Don't you have any pride at all?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jews often really do have Armenoid noses, so sorry that the truth hurts your  feelings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you using spurious nazi racial theories? This has absolutely nothing to do with hurting my feelings. Exactly what does the shape of a person's nose or a person's religion have to do with anything under the sun? You are just trying to sell a perfectly ridiculous ideology. I asked you whether you had any pride, but I take it that you don't.
> 
> BTW: one of the most attractive men I have ever seen is a reddish-brown haired man of Ashkenazi Jewish background.  I'd jump his bones in a New York second. Perfect!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ashkenazi Jews by phenotype, and genotype are at least partially Mid-Eastern.
> 
> How do you figure that racial pride, is not taking pride, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you so preoccupied with what a person looks like or what their DNA characteristics are? Why are you so into crazy nazi theories? Why does any of this matter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If there was any evidence of racial equality race wouldn't matter.
> 
> The problem is no studies ever show any kind of racial equality.
> 
> If you simply want to make a better society, you limit certain types from it, this goes beyond just race, but is also largely racially motivated as well.
Click to expand...


There is no need for any "evidence" of anything. No one would be qualified to evaluate such evidence, anyway, so what's the point? Besides, the notion of "race" is merely a social construct. It doesn't actually mean anything.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

Lysistrata said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews often really do have Armenoid noses, so sorry that the truth hurts your  feelings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you using spurious nazi racial theories? This has absolutely nothing to do with hurting my feelings. Exactly what does the shape of a person's nose or a person's religion have to do with anything under the sun? You are just trying to sell a perfectly ridiculous ideology. I asked you whether you had any pride, but I take it that you don't.
> 
> BTW: one of the most attractive men I have ever seen is a reddish-brown haired man of Ashkenazi Jewish background.  I'd jump his bones in a New York second. Perfect!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ashkenazi Jews by phenotype, and genotype are at least partially Mid-Eastern.
> 
> How do you figure that racial pride, is not taking pride, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you so preoccupied with what a person looks like or what their DNA characteristics are? Why are you so into crazy nazi theories? Why does any of this matter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If there was any evidence of racial equality race wouldn't matter.
> 
> The problem is no studies ever show any kind of racial equality.
> 
> If you simply want to make a better society, you limit certain types from it, this goes beyond just race, but is also largely racially motivated as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no need for any "evidence" of anything. No one would be qualified to evaluate such evidence, anyway, so what's the point? Besides, the notion of "race" is merely a social construct. It doesn't actually mean anything.
Click to expand...


I agree that race is largely a social construct but even if it's true, the very premise of this thread - shame over the acts of my white ancestors and forebears - is meaningless.


----------



## Godboy

Asclepias said:


> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?


The head start came long before slavery. Europeans were culturally superior to Africans, which is why it was so easy to make them slaves. Had Africans invented ships that could travel the world, they would have been the ones enslaving people, but they were still trying to invent the wheel at that point. Africans have always been primitive and way behind the rest of the world.

The founding fathers werent thinking about 300 years in the future; they were thinking about the present, and for them, it was more efficient and profitable to use slaves for hard labor. The inferiority of Africans was too enticing for them to pass up.  Some cultures just take to the chains better than others.


----------



## Asclepias

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you currently in the US?  If not I am not talking to you. If you are then your family immediately benefited from being white the instant they became us citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really?
> So, first "My Family" were ridiculed for being "Polish / Catholic", and then for being "White" once Affirmative Action could be used to discriminate against "Whites"?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even when they were ridiculed they were still considered to be less of a threat than Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, which Whites are as violent of a threat as "Blacks"?
> 
> I mean Russia has the highest "White" murder rate in the World, and even though they live in a lot worse poverty than Black-Americans, the murder rate of Russia is a lot lower than Afro-Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty much all whites are violent.   When I say "threat" I mean a threat to out succeed you whites which is what the topic is about. Are you embarrassed and angry your founding fathers and subsequent leadership thought so little of whites they had to develop systems to keep Blacks down so you could have a head start?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you as a man ashamed your type has had at least a 100,000 year head start on women? who have been kept under a mans thumb pretty much from the begining of time actually? how in the fuck are they ever going to catch up?  Whats with the whole "head start" concept anyway?  Are we running a race against each other?  or should we simply be trying to live together as human beings?  seems to me the point of this thread is like many on USMB. simply finding another way to be divisive. thats about it. I dont tell any man he needs to be ashamed simply for the color that he is born. Thats obviously your job around here though isnt it?. glad you have an important role to fill.
Click to expand...

That may be true of the white race but its definitely not true of the Black race. The Black race has had woman leaders,  all women armies, queens, teachers etc etc. We understand instinctively that we are equal parts in a circle. Very similar to my avatar.

Thats exactly what I want to know. Whats with the need for your founders and subsequent leaders to create a headstart for members of your race? What were they afraid of? Why didnt they feel that whites could succeed without holding back Blacks and other races? If whites wanted to simply live together in harmony they would not be such a bellicose race.  If you think asking a question is being divisive then you must be caught up in your feelings.  I simply wanted to know if white people were embarrassed by the legislated head start they were granted. If you have a problem with that then dont read the thread. If you chose to read it anyway then thats your issue. There was no part of my OP that told people how to feel. I simply asked a question.


----------



## Godboy

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really?
> So, first "My Family" were ridiculed for being "Polish / Catholic", and then for being "White" once Affirmative Action could be used to discriminate against "Whites"?????
> 
> 
> 
> Even when they were ridiculed they were still considered to be less of a threat than Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, which Whites are as violent of a threat as "Blacks"?
> 
> I mean Russia has the highest "White" murder rate in the World, and even though they live in a lot worse poverty than Black-Americans, the murder rate of Russia is a lot lower than Afro-Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty much all whites are violent.   When I say "threat" I mean a threat to out succeed you whites which is what the topic is about. Are you embarrassed and angry your founding fathers and subsequent leadership thought so little of whites they had to develop systems to keep Blacks down so you could have a head start?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you as a man ashamed your type has had at least a 100,000 year head start on women? who have been kept under a mans thumb pretty much from the begining of time actually? how in the fuck are they ever going to catch up?  Whats with the whole "head start" concept anyway?  Are we running a race against each other?  or should we simply be trying to live together as human beings?  seems to me the point of this thread is like many on USMB. simply finding another way to be divisive. thats about it. I dont tell any man he needs to be ashamed simply for the color that he is born. Thats obviously your job around here though isnt it?. glad you have an important role to fill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That may be true of the white race but its definitely not true of the Black race. The Black race has had woman leaders,  all women armies, queens, teachers etc etc. We understand instinctively that we are equal parts in a circle. Very similar to my avatar.
> 
> Thats exactly what I want to know. Whats with the need for your founders and subsequent leaders to create a headstart for members of your race? What were they afraid of? Why didnt they feel that whites could succeed without holding back Blacks and other races? If whites wanted to simply live together in harmony they would not be such a bellicose race.  If you think asking a question is being divisive then you must be caught up in your feelings.  I simply wanted to know if white people were embarrassed by the legislated head start they were granted. If you have a problem with that then dont read the thread. If you chose to read it anyway then thats your issue. There was no part of my OP that told people how to feel. I simply asked a question.
Click to expand...

Head starts are earned by being superior to others.


----------



## MindWars

Asclepias said:


> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?



Hey DOOFUS first off

1.  YOU WERE NEVER A SLAVE
2. YOUR PARENTS WERE NEVER SLAVES
3. YOU VOTE YOURSELVES IN AS SLAVE
4. WE ARE ALL SLAVES TO A GOVERNMENT YOU STUPID FKRS KEEP VOTING FOR

now that the majoirty are stepping off the DEMOCRATIC PLANTATION , it will  be assholes like you who are so far gone and so heavily indoctrinated you won't  learn the truth until it's way to late. 

AND OBVIOULSY YOU HAVE NO CLUE OF HISTORY YOU STUPID FK....


LEARN REAL HISTORY AND LEARN REAL INFORMATION MAYBE THEN YOU WON'T STAY A MORONIC DEMOCRATIC UNINFORMED PUKE WHOSE HEAD IS STILL STUCK UP OBAMA'S A.H.   lol






America’s first slave owner was a black man.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Asclepias said:


> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?




No, we needed slaves back then to produce goods, like we need robotics today, it is what it is.


I wonder though when A.I. becomes aware will they write threads like these in the future??


.


----------



## Asclepias

bear513 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, we needed slaves back then to produce goods, like we need robotics and today, it is what it is.
> 
> 
> I wonder though when A.I. becomes aware will they write threads like these in the future??
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Thank you for you honest answer.


----------



## Godboy

Asclepias said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, we needed slaves back then to produce goods, like we need robotics and today, it is what it is.
> 
> 
> I wonder though when A.I. becomes aware will they write threads like these in the future??
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for you honest answer.
Click to expand...

He was honest, and mostly right, but wrong on one point. They didnt need slaves; slaves just made their business cheaper to operate and they were generally convenient to have for all manner of chores around the house.


----------



## IM2

MindWars said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey DOOFUS first off
> 
> 1.  YOU WERE NEVER A SLAVE
> 2. YOUR PARENTS WERE NEVER SLAVES
> 3. YOU VOTE YOURSELVES IN AS SLAVE
> 4. WE ARE ALL SLAVES TO A GOVERNMENT YOU STUPID FKRS KEEP VOTING FOR
> 
> now that the majoirty are stepping off the DEMOCRATIC PLANTATION , it will  be assholes like you who are so far gone and so heavily indoctrinated you won't  learn the truth until it's way to late.
> 
> AND OBVIOULSY YOU HAVE NO CLUE OF HISTORY YOU STUPID FK....
> 
> 
> LEARN REAL HISTORY AND LEARN REAL INFORMATION MAYBE THEN YOU WON'T STAY A MORONIC DEMOCRATIC UNINFORMED PUKE WHOSE HEAD IS STILL STUCK UP OBAMA'S A.H.   lol
> 
> View attachment 205931
> 
> America’s first slave owner was a black man.
Click to expand...


Americas first slave owner was not black. Blacks did not make slavery legal. You could not take pictures in 1655. You didn't post real history. Maybe meth head history because what you posted is an embarrassment  to drunk history.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

IM2 said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey DOOFUS first off
> 
> 1.  YOU WERE NEVER A SLAVE
> 2. YOUR PARENTS WERE NEVER SLAVES
> 3. YOU VOTE YOURSELVES IN AS SLAVE
> 4. WE ARE ALL SLAVES TO A GOVERNMENT YOU STUPID FKRS KEEP VOTING FOR
> 
> now that the majoirty are stepping off the DEMOCRATIC PLANTATION , it will  be assholes like you who are so far gone and so heavily indoctrinated you won't  learn the truth until it's way to late.
> 
> AND OBVIOULSY YOU HAVE NO CLUE OF HISTORY YOU STUPID FK....
> 
> 
> LEARN REAL HISTORY AND LEARN REAL INFORMATION MAYBE THEN YOU WON'T STAY A MORONIC DEMOCRATIC UNINFORMED PUKE WHOSE HEAD IS STILL STUCK UP OBAMA'S A.H.   lol
> 
> View attachment 205931
> 
> America’s first slave owner was a black man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Americas first slave owner was not black. Blacks did not make slavery legal. You could not take pictures in 1655. You didn't post real history. Maybe meth head history because what you posted is an embarrassment  to drunk history.
Click to expand...


Better Google "Anthony Johnson".


----------



## Asclepias

Soggy in NOLA said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey DOOFUS first off
> 
> 1.  YOU WERE NEVER A SLAVE
> 2. YOUR PARENTS WERE NEVER SLAVES
> 3. YOU VOTE YOURSELVES IN AS SLAVE
> 4. WE ARE ALL SLAVES TO A GOVERNMENT YOU STUPID FKRS KEEP VOTING FOR
> 
> now that the majoirty are stepping off the DEMOCRATIC PLANTATION , it will  be assholes like you who are so far gone and so heavily indoctrinated you won't  learn the truth until it's way to late.
> 
> AND OBVIOULSY YOU HAVE NO CLUE OF HISTORY YOU STUPID FK....
> 
> 
> LEARN REAL HISTORY AND LEARN REAL INFORMATION MAYBE THEN YOU WON'T STAY A MORONIC DEMOCRATIC UNINFORMED PUKE WHOSE HEAD IS STILL STUCK UP OBAMA'S A.H.   lol
> 
> View attachment 205931
> 
> America’s first slave owner was a black man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Americas first slave owner was not black. Blacks did not make slavery legal. You could not take pictures in 1655. You didn't post real history. Maybe meth head history because what you posted is an embarrassment  to drunk history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better Google "Anthony Johnson".
Click to expand...

You better Google Hugh Gywn not to mention the first Black enslaved people were brought to the americas a couple of decades before that.


----------



## Asclepias

MindWars said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey DOOFUS first off
> 
> 1.  YOU WERE NEVER A SLAVE
> 2. YOUR PARENTS WERE NEVER SLAVES
> 3. YOU VOTE YOURSELVES IN AS SLAVE
> 4. WE ARE ALL SLAVES TO A GOVERNMENT YOU STUPID FKRS KEEP VOTING FOR
> 
> now that the majoirty are stepping off the DEMOCRATIC PLANTATION , it will  be assholes like you who are so far gone and so heavily indoctrinated you won't  learn the truth until it's way to late.
> 
> AND OBVIOULSY YOU HAVE NO CLUE OF HISTORY YOU STUPID FK....
> 
> 
> LEARN REAL HISTORY AND LEARN REAL INFORMATION MAYBE THEN YOU WON'T STAY A MORONIC DEMOCRATIC UNINFORMED PUKE WHOSE HEAD IS STILL STUCK UP OBAMA'S A.H.   lol
> 
> View attachment 205931
> 
> America’s first slave owner was a black man.
Click to expand...

You do realize thats not a picture of Anthony Johnson and that Hugh Gwyn is the first documented slave owner in the US right?


----------



## miketx

Asclepias said:


> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?


I'm ashamed that people like you are Americans.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Asclepias said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey DOOFUS first off
> 
> 1.  YOU WERE NEVER A SLAVE
> 2. YOUR PARENTS WERE NEVER SLAVES
> 3. YOU VOTE YOURSELVES IN AS SLAVE
> 4. WE ARE ALL SLAVES TO A GOVERNMENT YOU STUPID FKRS KEEP VOTING FOR
> 
> now that the majoirty are stepping off the DEMOCRATIC PLANTATION , it will  be assholes like you who are so far gone and so heavily indoctrinated you won't  learn the truth until it's way to late.
> 
> AND OBVIOULSY YOU HAVE NO CLUE OF HISTORY YOU STUPID FK....
> 
> 
> LEARN REAL HISTORY AND LEARN REAL INFORMATION MAYBE THEN YOU WON'T STAY A MORONIC DEMOCRATIC UNINFORMED PUKE WHOSE HEAD IS STILL STUCK UP OBAMA'S A.H.   lol
> 
> View attachment 205931
> 
> America’s first slave owner was a black man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Americas first slave owner was not black. Blacks did not make slavery legal. You could not take pictures in 1655. You didn't post real history. Maybe meth head history because what you posted is an embarrassment  to drunk history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better Google "Anthony Johnson".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You better Google Hugh Gywn not to mention the first Black enslaved people were brought to the americas a couple of decades before that.
Click to expand...


I did:

Hugh Gwyn | It's Still Time To Stop Blaming The White Man


----------



## IM2

Soggy in NOLA said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey DOOFUS first off
> 
> 1.  YOU WERE NEVER A SLAVE
> 2. YOUR PARENTS WERE NEVER SLAVES
> 3. YOU VOTE YOURSELVES IN AS SLAVE
> 4. WE ARE ALL SLAVES TO A GOVERNMENT YOU STUPID FKRS KEEP VOTING FOR
> 
> now that the majoirty are stepping off the DEMOCRATIC PLANTATION , it will  be assholes like you who are so far gone and so heavily indoctrinated you won't  learn the truth until it's way to late.
> 
> AND OBVIOULSY YOU HAVE NO CLUE OF HISTORY YOU STUPID FK....
> 
> 
> LEARN REAL HISTORY AND LEARN REAL INFORMATION MAYBE THEN YOU WON'T STAY A MORONIC DEMOCRATIC UNINFORMED PUKE WHOSE HEAD IS STILL STUCK UP OBAMA'S A.H.   lol
> 
> View attachment 205931
> 
> America’s first slave owner was a black man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Americas first slave owner was not black. Blacks did not make slavery legal. You could not take pictures in 1655. You didn't post real history. Maybe meth head history because what you posted is an embarrassment  to drunk history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better Google "Anthony Johnson".
Click to expand...


Why? Anthony Johnson did not own the first slaves in America and that was not his picture.


----------



## IM2

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey DOOFUS first off
> 
> 1.  YOU WERE NEVER A SLAVE
> 2. YOUR PARENTS WERE NEVER SLAVES
> 3. YOU VOTE YOURSELVES IN AS SLAVE
> 4. WE ARE ALL SLAVES TO A GOVERNMENT YOU STUPID FKRS KEEP VOTING FOR
> 
> now that the majoirty are stepping off the DEMOCRATIC PLANTATION , it will  be assholes like you who are so far gone and so heavily indoctrinated you won't  learn the truth until it's way to late.
> 
> AND OBVIOULSY YOU HAVE NO CLUE OF HISTORY YOU STUPID FK....
> 
> 
> LEARN REAL HISTORY AND LEARN REAL INFORMATION MAYBE THEN YOU WON'T STAY A MORONIC DEMOCRATIC UNINFORMED PUKE WHOSE HEAD IS STILL STUCK UP OBAMA'S A.H.   lol
> 
> View attachment 205931
> 
> America’s first slave owner was a black man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Americas first slave owner was not black. Blacks did not make slavery legal. You could not take pictures in 1655. You didn't post real history. Maybe meth head history because what you posted is an embarrassment  to drunk history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better Google "Anthony Johnson".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You better Google Hugh Gywn not to mention the first Black enslaved people were brought to the americas a couple of decades before that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did:
> 
> Hugh Gwyn | It's Still Time To Stop Blaming The White Man
Click to expand...


This man is not Anthony Johnson.




Portrait of Lewis Hayden, 19th century
*
Lewis Hayden* (December 2, 1811 – April 7, 1889) was an African-American leader who escaped with his family from slavery in Kentucky; they moved to Boston, where he became an abolitionist and lecturer, businessman, and politician. Before the American Civil War, he and his wife Harriet Hayden aided numerous fugitive slaves on the Underground Railroad, often sheltering them at their house.

He was elected in 1873 as a Republican representative from Boston to the Massachusetts state legislature. He helped found numerous black lodges of Freemasons. The Lewis and Harriet Hayden House has been designated a National Historic Site on the Black Heritage Trail in Boston.

Lewis Hayden - Wikipedia

*Massachusetts First Slaves*
The exact date slaves first entered Massachusetts is unknown but many sources suggest Samuel Maverick was the first slaveholder in the colony after he arrived in early Boston in 1624 with two slaves. According to the book “Bound for America: The Forced Migration of Africans to the New World,” the first slaves imported directly from Africa to Massachusetts arrived in 1634.

A few years later, in December of 1638, a slave ship named Desire brought Boston’s first shipment of slaves from Barbados, whom had been exchanged for enslaved Pequot Indians from New England.

*Massachusetts First Laws involving slaves.*
In 1641, Governor John Winthrop, a slave owner himself, helped write the first law legalizing slavery in North America. In 1641 he helped write the _Massachusetts Body of Liberties _which was the first legal code established in Massachusetts. Liberty 91 claimed:

_91. There shall never be any bond slavery, villeinage, or captivity amongst us unless it be lawful captives taken in just wars, and such strangers as willingly sell themselves or are sold to us. And these shall have all the liberties and Christian usages which the law of God established in Israel concerning such persons cloth morally require. This exempts none from servitude who shall be judged thereto by authority._

Which makes Massachusetts the first colony to legalize and codify slavery.

Was the First Slave Owner in America a Black Man?

Anthony Johnson was not the first slave owner in the US. At the time slavery first was made law Anthony the negro as he was called, was still working on a tobacco plantation as he did until 1651.


----------



## Asclepias

miketx said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm ashamed that people like you are Americans.
Click to expand...

I'm amazed that people like you are considered human.


----------



## miketx

Asclepias said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm ashamed that people like you are Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm amazed that people like you are considered human.
Click to expand...

You must be easily amazed then, huh? I even have an autonomic nervous system, and an endo-skeleton.


----------



## Asclepias

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey DOOFUS first off
> 
> 1.  YOU WERE NEVER A SLAVE
> 2. YOUR PARENTS WERE NEVER SLAVES
> 3. YOU VOTE YOURSELVES IN AS SLAVE
> 4. WE ARE ALL SLAVES TO A GOVERNMENT YOU STUPID FKRS KEEP VOTING FOR
> 
> now that the majoirty are stepping off the DEMOCRATIC PLANTATION , it will  be assholes like you who are so far gone and so heavily indoctrinated you won't  learn the truth until it's way to late.
> 
> AND OBVIOULSY YOU HAVE NO CLUE OF HISTORY YOU STUPID FK....
> 
> 
> LEARN REAL HISTORY AND LEARN REAL INFORMATION MAYBE THEN YOU WON'T STAY A MORONIC DEMOCRATIC UNINFORMED PUKE WHOSE HEAD IS STILL STUCK UP OBAMA'S A.H.   lol
> 
> View attachment 205931
> 
> America’s first slave owner was a black man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Americas first slave owner was not black. Blacks did not make slavery legal. You could not take pictures in 1655. You didn't post real history. Maybe meth head history because what you posted is an embarrassment  to drunk history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better Google "Anthony Johnson".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You better Google Hugh Gywn not to mention the first Black enslaved people were brought to the americas a couple of decades before that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did:
> 
> Hugh Gwyn | It's Still Time To Stop Blaming The White Man
Click to expand...

Wrong one dummy.

Hoax Alert: First Slave Owner in America WAS NOT a Black Man | Lead Stories

"The first man to be considered a slave by a court of law was John Punch, and *his owner Hugh Gwyn considered the first slave owner by a court of law*."


----------



## Asclepias

miketx said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm ashamed that people like you are Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm amazed that people like you are considered human.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be easily amazed then, huh? I even have an autonomic nervous system, and an endo-skeleton.
Click to expand...

Not easily amazed. With your ability to grow fur on your back and your ability to attract hair lice I would have thought you would be considered as one of the lower primates.


----------



## miketx

Asclepias said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm ashamed that people like you are Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm amazed that people like you are considered human.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be easily amazed then, huh? I even have an autonomic nervous system, and an endo-skeleton.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not easily amazed. With your ability to grow fur on your back and your ability to attract hair lice I would have thought you would be considered as one of the lower primates.
Click to expand...

Now that is a typical 78 IQ kangz remark if I ever heard one.


----------



## Death Angel

Asclepias said:


> You got a jump on every other race in the US.
> 
> Thanks for answering honestly.


If you believe the Bible, you had 6,000 years to accomplish something worthwhile in Africa.

If you believe in evolutionary THEORY, you had 250,000 years.

Either way, you still live in grass HUTS.

We gave the world EVERYTHING you have today.

You're welcome.


----------



## Asclepias

Death Angel said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You got a jump on every other race in the US.
> 
> Thanks for answering honestly.
> 
> 
> 
> If you believe the Bible, you had 6,000 years to accomplish something worthwhile in Africa.
> 
> If you believe in evolutionary THEORY, you had 250,000 years.
> 
> Either way, you still live in grass HUTS.
> 
> We gave the world EVERYTHING you have today.
> 
> You're welcome.
Click to expand...

You dont really expect me to believe that a race of people Africans had to educate twice gave the world everything do you?


----------



## IM2

Death Angel said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You got a jump on every other race in the US.
> 
> Thanks for answering honestly.
> 
> 
> 
> If you believe the Bible, you had 6,000 years to accomplish something worthwhile in Africa.
> 
> If you believe in evolutionary THEORY, you had 250,000 years.
> 
> Either way, you still live in grass HUTS.
> 
> We gave the world EVERYTHING you have today.
> 
> You're welcome.
Click to expand...


You ruined Africa.


----------



## miketx

Asclepias said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You got a jump on every other race in the US.
> 
> Thanks for answering honestly.
> 
> 
> 
> If you believe the Bible, you had 6,000 years to accomplish something worthwhile in Africa.
> 
> If you believe in evolutionary THEORY, you had 250,000 years.
> 
> Either way, you still live in grass HUTS.
> 
> We gave the world EVERYTHING you have today.
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont really expect me to believe that a race of people Africans had to educate twice gave the world everything do you?
Click to expand...

We've been over this before. Africans educated no one. The proof is there historically for all to see. You spew this BS, then a few days later, you spew again. Grow up man!


----------



## IM2

miketx said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm ashamed that people like you are Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm amazed that people like you are considered human.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be easily amazed then, huh? I even have an autonomic nervous system, and an endo-skeleton.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not easily amazed. With your ability to grow fur on your back and your ability to attract hair lice I would have thought you would be considered as one of the lower primates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now that is a typical 78 IQ kangz remark if I ever heard one.
Click to expand...


No actually the one you made was. You do understand that Kings did exist in Africa.


----------



## miketx

IM2 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm ashamed that people like you are Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm amazed that people like you are considered human.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be easily amazed then, huh? I even have an autonomic nervous system, and an endo-skeleton.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not easily amazed. With your ability to grow fur on your back and your ability to attract hair lice I would have thought you would be considered as one of the lower primates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now that is a typical 78 IQ kangz remark if I ever heard one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No actually the one you made was. You do understand that Kings did exist in Africa.
Click to expand...

Most assuredly they did, and they were backward savages. Now enough of your regurgitated BS.


----------



## Asclepias

miketx said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You got a jump on every other race in the US.
> 
> Thanks for answering honestly.
> 
> 
> 
> If you believe the Bible, you had 6,000 years to accomplish something worthwhile in Africa.
> 
> If you believe in evolutionary THEORY, you had 250,000 years.
> 
> Either way, you still live in grass HUTS.
> 
> We gave the world EVERYTHING you have today.
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont really expect me to believe that a race of people Africans had to educate twice gave the world everything do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We've been over this before. Africans educated no one. The proof is there historically for all to see. You spew this BS, then a few days later, you spew again. Grow up man!
Click to expand...

Yes the proof is there. First the Egyptians educated you and then the Moors.


----------



## Moonglow

Asclepias said:


> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?


I might if it was fair for all whites  yet many nationalities had to fight scratch and claw their way into social mobility, and it still occurs to this day it's not a black only trademark.


----------



## Asclepias

miketx said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm amazed that people like you are considered human.
> 
> 
> 
> You must be easily amazed then, huh? I even have an autonomic nervous system, and an endo-skeleton.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not easily amazed. With your ability to grow fur on your back and your ability to attract hair lice I would have thought you would be considered as one of the lower primates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now that is a typical 78 IQ kangz remark if I ever heard one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No actually the one you made was. You do understand that Kings did exist in Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most assuredly they did, and they were backward savages. Now enough of your regurgitated BS.
Click to expand...

Yes the Greeks considered you whites to be backward savages.


----------



## jillian

Asclepias said:


> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?


I have no white guilt. My family wasn’t here then and I try to treat all people the way they deserve to be treated.


----------



## IM2

miketx said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You got a jump on every other race in the US.
> 
> Thanks for answering honestly.
> 
> 
> 
> If you believe the Bible, you had 6,000 years to accomplish something worthwhile in Africa.
> 
> If you believe in evolutionary THEORY, you had 250,000 years.
> 
> Either way, you still live in grass HUTS.
> 
> We gave the world EVERYTHING you have today.
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont really expect me to believe that a race of people Africans had to educate twice gave the world everything do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We've been over this before. Africans educated no one. The proof is there historically for all to see. You spew this BS, then a few days later, you spew again. Grow up man!
Click to expand...


Yep, history exists that Africans bought whites out of the Dark Ages.


----------



## Asclepias

Moonglow said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> I might if it was fair for all whites  yet many nationalities had to fight scratch and claw their way into social mobility, and it still occurs to this day it's not a black only trademark.
Click to expand...

True but you have to admit that the focus of enabling whites has been to the detriment of primarily the Black race. No other race was prevented from practicing their religion and language and other cultural things like Blacks.  This continues to this day.


----------



## Asclepias

jillian said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> I have no white guilt. My family wasn’t here then and I try to treat all people the way they deserve to be treated.
Click to expand...

Thank you for answering honestly.


----------



## IM2

miketx said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm amazed that people like you are considered human.
> 
> 
> 
> You must be easily amazed then, huh? I even have an autonomic nervous system, and an endo-skeleton.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not easily amazed. With your ability to grow fur on your back and your ability to attract hair lice I would have thought you would be considered as one of the lower primates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now that is a typical 78 IQ kangz remark if I ever heard one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No actually the one you made was. You do understand that Kings did exist in Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most assuredly they did, and they were backward savages. Now enough of your regurgitated BS.
Click to expand...


Only according to ass backwards white revisionist history. But true history doesn't show us that. Now enough of your ass backwards lies.


----------



## Death Angel

Asclepias said:


> White people have no valid property rights in S. Africa. Not even the same ball park


Liar
S Africa was VACANT LAND when whites settled there. Only wandering primitive nomads passed thru.
The success of that WHITE NATION brought the black hoards down from the north.


----------



## Asclepias

Death Angel said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> White people have no valid property rights in S. Africa. Not even the same ball park
> 
> 
> 
> Liar
> S Africa was VACANT LAND when whites settled there. Only wandering primitive nomads passed thru.
> The success of that WHITE NATION brought the black hoards down from the north.
Click to expand...

This has already been proven to be more white fake news by Black scholars and whites not infected by storm front propaganda.


----------



## Death Angel

IM2 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You got a jump on every other race in the US.
> 
> Thanks for answering honestly.
> 
> 
> 
> If you believe the Bible, you had 6,000 years to accomplish something worthwhile in Africa.
> 
> If you believe in evolutionary THEORY, you had 250,000 years.
> 
> Either way, you still live in grass HUTS.
> 
> We gave the world EVERYTHING you have today.
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ruined Africa.
Click to expand...

If you're a superior race how could we?


----------



## Asclepias

Death Angel said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You got a jump on every other race in the US.
> 
> Thanks for answering honestly.
> 
> 
> 
> If you believe the Bible, you had 6,000 years to accomplish something worthwhile in Africa.
> 
> If you believe in evolutionary THEORY, you had 250,000 years.
> 
> Either way, you still live in grass HUTS.
> 
> We gave the world EVERYTHING you have today.
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ruined Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you're a superior race how could we?
Click to expand...

If whites were superior why didnt they come up with their own alphabet? They had to adopt the alphabet of a Black civilization.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously??? "They," as a group, behave no differently from "whites" or any other race. White male "conservative" politicians who are adulterers caught with their pants down? Vitter? Sanford? Trump? What about these white guys running around in tattoos wearing helmets who go marching around chanting "we will not be replaced by Jews?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which White city in the World has a murder rate as high as  heavily Black American cities such as Detroit, Saint Louis, Chicago, etc. etc.???????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you preoccupied with race rather than healing our country? Do you think that running around with a shaved head and a bunch of tattoos is going to change our urban areas? It may come as news to you, but more densely populated areas, including places in these areas that are poor, will always have more crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, the heavily Black fairly wealthy suburbs of Prince George's County, Maryland has a high murder rate, why??????
> 
> You can't blame poverty on that one.
> 
> No, it really is "Racial" I don't know how so many people are so blind. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I again question you as to what your interest in "race" is intended to be? What are you trying to get at. BTW:  I live in the suburbs of Washington, D.C., which naturally includes PG County. There is no more, and no less, crime here than there is in other sections of the country. I reiterate, just what is your interest in the race of people who commit crimes? Are the problems of PG County any more than the problems of the opioid saturated districts of Appalachia?
> 
> I am very annoyed at the guys (mostly white) who shoot to death their entire families, who kidnap women of the street and rape and murder them, and men who try to beat their wives and girlfriends into submission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PG County has a murder rate even  just above Russia (The highest White murder rate in the World BTW), even though median household income levels are about 8X higher than that of Russia.
Click to expand...


  That shouldnt surprise you since Russia is kind of a white country.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> It's clearly unnecessary to think Whites need a leg up against Blacks, LOL


If this were true why was it made unlawful for slaves to learn how to read?
And why were laws passed and court rulings made specifically giving only certain rights to whites and prohibiting blacks from equal rights or from legally protecting theselves?


----------



## Vastator

Meathead said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously??? "They," as a group, behave no differently from "whites" or any other race. White male "conservative" politicians who are adulterers caught with their pants down? Vitter? Sanford? Trump? What about these white guys running around in tattoos wearing helmets who go marching around chanting "we will not be replaced by Jews?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which White city in the World has a murder rate as high as  heavily Black American cities such as Detroit, Saint Louis, Chicago, etc. etc.???????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you preoccupied with race rather than healing our country? Do you think that running around with a shaved head and a bunch of tattoos is going to change our urban areas? It may come as news to you, but more densely populated areas, including places in these areas that are poor, will always have more crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, the heavily Black fairly wealthy suburbs of Prince George's County, Maryland has a high murder rate, why??????
> 
> You can't blame poverty on that one.
> 
> No, it really is "Racial" I don't know how so many people are so blind. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I again question you as to what your interest in "race" is intended to be? What are you trying to get at. BTW:  I live in the suburbs of Washington, D.C., which naturally includes PG County. There is no more, and no less, crime here than there is in other sections of the country. I reiterate, just what is your interest in the race of people who commit crimes? Are the problems of PG County any more than the problems of the opioid saturated districts of Appalachia?
> 
> I am very annoyed at the guys (mostly white) who shoot to death their entire families, who kidnap women of the street and rape and murder them, and men who try to beat their wives and girlfriends into submission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most of Prince Georges County is a crime-ridden shithole. I am not surprised you live there.
Click to expand...

And finds it to be quite “normal” I might add... Expectations are to blame. Or, more specifically... Not having them...


----------



## MizMolly

Asclepias said:


> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?


Nothing to be ashamed of. I had no part in it. I do hate that people had so little regard for other human lives to treat them less than human.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

night_son said:


> When applied to equality between racial groups, the test of personal responsibility stands immovably. Racial group self-responsibility means that whatever advances, achievements, failures, or historical calamities a race accomplishes or does not accomplish, blame lies squarely with that race and no other when facing the consequences of their historical, societal, civilizational and geographic actions. That's all there is for your argument; all there will ever be.


So laws like the following had nothing to do with anything and keep in mind, this is just one state out of 50
*Kentucky*
*1866*: Miscegenation
This law prohibited whites from marrying any African American who is more than 12% African American (meaning having a blood relation up to the third generation to an African American). Penalty of not following this law was a felony that was punishable by imprisonment in the state penitentiary up to five years.

*1866*: Education
This gave all school district trustees the right to create separate schools for African American children.

*1873*: Education
It was unlawful for a black child to attend a white school, and vice versa. No separate colored school was allowed to be located within one mile of a separate white school. This law excluded schools in cities and towns but did not allow the schools in those areas within six hundred feet of the other.

*1890*: Railroads
All railway companies were required to provide separate but equal accommodations for white and colored passengers. Penalty to do so resulted in the passengers or conductors receiving a fine of $25 or imprisonment for 20 days. Any officers and directors of railway companies that fail to follow this law were found guilty of a misdemeanor and could be fined between $100 and $500. This law excluded streetcars.

*1892*: Railroads
Railroads were to provide separate coaches for white and colored passengers. Signs stating the race for each car must be posted. Penalty to do so was railway companies that failed could be fined from between $500 to $1,500. Any conductors who failed to enforce the law were to be fined from $50 to $100.

*1893*: Miscegenation
Any marriage between a white person and an African American or mixed citizen was prohibited.

*1894*: Railroads
Railroad stations must provide separate but equal waiting rooms for the white and colored passengers. A sign posting what race was in what room was to be seeable by everyone. Penalty to do so would end in a fine $25 or imprisoned up to 30 days. Any agents failing to enforce the law were found guilty of misdemeanor that was punishable by a fine of $25 to $50.

*1894*: Miscegenation
Any marriage between a person of color and a white person was prohibited.

*1902*: Streetcars
All streetcars must provide separate but equal accommodations to a passenger of any race. The failure to do so ended with such penalties as passengers or conductors could receive a fine of $25 or imprisonment up to 30 days. Any railway company that refused to follow could receive a fine of $100 or imprisonment between two and six months.

*1904*: Education
It was unlawful to maintain or operate any college, school, or institution where persons of the white and African American races are both allowed to attend. This law did not prohibit private schools or colleges from maintaining a segregated school in a different location for each race no less than 25 miles. The penalty for not following this law resulted in any violators receiving a $1,000 fine. The United States Supreme Court upheld the constitutionality of the statute in Berea College v. Kentucky.

*1908*: Public Accommodation
It was unlawful for whites and blacks to purchase and consume alcohol on the same location. Penalty for this act was a misdemeanor punishable by a fine from $50 to $500 or an imprisonment in the parish prison or jail up to two years.

*1908*: Miscegenation
Cohabitation of a white person and an African American without legal marriage is a felony. Penalty for committing such an act resulted in imprisonment from one month to one year, with or without hard labor.

*1909*: Health Care
An institution for the education of colored deaf mutes was to be established. But segregation in this school was to still be enforced.

*1912*: Residential
Building permits for building Negro houses in white communities, or any portion of a community inhabited principally by white people, and vice versa prohibited. Penalty: violators fined from $50 to $2,000, "and the municipality shall have the right to cause said building to be removed and destroyed."

*1914*: Public Accommodation
All circuses, shows and tent exhibitions were required to provide two ticket offices with individual ticket sellers and two entrances to the performance for each race.

*1915*: Education
No white children were allowed to attend any graded common school for colored children and vice versa.

*1918*: Prisons
This law allowed the segregation of races in all municipal, parish, and state prisons.

*1921*: Education
This law called for separate public schools for the education of white and black children between the ages of six and eighteen.

*1921*: Housing
This prohibited African American and white families from living in the same home.

*1928*: Education
This gave separate textbooks for white and African American school children.

*1928*: Public Carrier
Separate but equal accommodations were required to be provided on all forms of public transportation.

*1932*: Residential
No person or businesses were allowed to rent an apartment in an apartment complex or other housing buildings to a person who differs in race from the other occupants.

*1932*: Miscegenation
All interracial marriages were outlawed. Invalidated interracial marriages if the parties went to another legal power where such marriages were legal. Marriages between African Americans and Native Americans were also prohibited.

*1933*: Public Accommodations
Establishment of segregated libraries for different races was authorized.

*1934*: Education
All schools were required to be racially segregated.

*1942*: Health Care
There were to be separate but equal accommodations for whites and African Americans provided in nursing homes.

*1944*: Miscegenation
Any marriage between a white person and an African American or racially mixed citizen was prohibited. Penalty to follow this law was a fine of $500 to $5,000. If the people continued to be interracially married the result would be imprisonment in prison from three to twelve months.

*1944*: Railroads
Separate coaches for white and African American passengers were required.

*1948*: Barred School Segregation
This law did not allow African American physicians and nurses to take postgraduate courses in public hospitals and Louisville.

*1950*: Barred School Segregation
African Americans were allowed to attend colleges and universities under two conditions. These conditions are that if comparable courses were not available at Kentucky's African American College in Frankfort, KY and the school's governing body had to approve of this act.

*1951*: Miscegenation
Any intimate relation between whites and African Americans was illegal. Failure to follow this law ended in fines up to $1,000, up to five years in prison, or both.

*1951*: Adoption
Interracial adoptions were banned.

*1952*: Miscegenation
Interracial marriages were prohibited. Penalty of failing to follow this law was Up to $1,000 and/or five years in prison.

*1953*: Health Care
It was required to establish separate tuberculosis hospitals for each race. This law was then repealed in 1954.

*1956*: Public Carriers
This law revised older laws that required common carriers to provide separate waiting rooms for white intrastate passengers and for African American intrastate passengers.

*1956*: Employment
Provided that all persons, firms, or corporations create separate bathroom facilities for members of the white and African American races employed by them or allowed to come into the business. In addition, separate rooms to eat in as well as separate eating and drinking utensils were required to be provided for members of the white and African American races. Not following this law gave to offender a misdemeanor, a fine of $100 to $1,000, or 60 days to one year in prison.

*1956*: Recreation
All businesses were prohibited from permitting any dancing, social functions, entertainments, athletic training, games, sports or contests on their premises in which the participants are members of the white and African American races.

*1956*: Public Accommodations
All public parks, recreation centers, playgrounds, etc. were required to be segregated.

*1956*: Public Carrier
All forms of public transportation were to be segregated.

*1957*: Education
All public schools were required to be racially segregated.

*1957*: Education
There were to be no state funds to non-segregated schools.

*1960*: Voting Rights
The races of all candidates were to be written on the ballots.[18]​


----------



## MizMolly

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of my grandparents were born in Europe, in what form do we have a "Head-start" exactly?
> 
> If anything, you Jack-Arses have been here a lot longer than "US"
> 
> 
> 
> Are you currently in the US?  If not I am not talking to you. If you are then your family immediately benefited from being white the instant they became us citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh really?
> So, first "My Family" were ridiculed for being "Polish / Catholic", and then for being "White" once Affirmative Action could be used to discriminate against "Whites"?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even when they were ridiculed they were still considered to be less of a threat than Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, which Whites are as violent of a threat as "Blacks"?
> 
> I mean Russia has the highest "White" murder rate in the World, and even though they live in a lot worse poverty than Black-Americans, the murder rate of Russia is a lot lower than Afro-Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty much all whites are violent.   When I say "threat" I mean a threat to out succeed you whites which is what the topic is about. Are you embarrassed and angry your founding fathers and subsequent leadership thought so little of whites they had to develop systems to keep Blacks down so you could have a head start?
Click to expand...

All whites are violent? I would not think you would stoop that low to stereotype others. You don't know all whites. Most of the violent crimes committed anywhere I have ever lived have not been by whites.


----------



## night_son

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> night_son said:
> 
> 
> 
> When applied to equality between racial groups, the test of personal responsibility stands immovably. Racial group self-responsibility means that whatever advances, achievements, failures, or historical calamities a race accomplishes or does not accomplish, blame lies squarely with that race and no other when facing the consequences of their historical, societal, civilizational and geographic actions. That's all there is for your argument; all there will ever be.
> 
> 
> 
> So laws like the following had nothing to do with anything and keep in mind, this is just one state out of 50
> *Kentucky*
> *1866*: Miscegenation
> This law prohibited whites from marrying any African American who is more than 12% African American (meaning having a blood relation up to the third generation to an African American). Penalty of not following this law was a felony that was punishable by imprisonment in the state penitentiary up to five years.
> 
> *1866*: Education
> This gave all school district trustees the right to create separate schools for African American children.
> 
> *1873*: Education
> It was unlawful for a black child to attend a white school, and vice versa. No separate colored school was allowed to be located within one mile of a separate white school. This law excluded schools in cities and towns but did not allow the schools in those areas within six hundred feet of the other.
> 
> *1890*: Railroads
> All railway companies were required to provide separate but equal accommodations for white and colored passengers. Penalty to do so resulted in the passengers or conductors receiving a fine of $25 or imprisonment for 20 days. Any officers and directors of railway companies that fail to follow this law were found guilty of a misdemeanor and could be fined between $100 and $500. This law excluded streetcars.
> 
> *1892*: Railroads
> Railroads were to provide separate coaches for white and colored passengers. Signs stating the race for each car must be posted. Penalty to do so was railway companies that failed could be fined from between $500 to $1,500. Any conductors who failed to enforce the law were to be fined from $50 to $100.
> 
> *1893*: Miscegenation
> Any marriage between a white person and an African American or mixed citizen was prohibited.
> 
> *1894*: Railroads
> Railroad stations must provide separate but equal waiting rooms for the white and colored passengers. A sign posting what race was in what room was to be seeable by everyone. Penalty to do so would end in a fine $25 or imprisoned up to 30 days. Any agents failing to enforce the law were found guilty of misdemeanor that was punishable by a fine of $25 to $50.
> 
> *1894*: Miscegenation
> Any marriage between a person of color and a white person was prohibited.
> 
> *1902*: Streetcars
> All streetcars must provide separate but equal accommodations to a passenger of any race. The failure to do so ended with such penalties as passengers or conductors could receive a fine of $25 or imprisonment up to 30 days. Any railway company that refused to follow could receive a fine of $100 or imprisonment between two and six months.
> 
> *1904*: Education
> It was unlawful to maintain or operate any college, school, or institution where persons of the white and African American races are both allowed to attend. This law did not prohibit private schools or colleges from maintaining a segregated school in a different location for each race no less than 25 miles. The penalty for not following this law resulted in any violators receiving a $1,000 fine. The United States Supreme Court upheld the constitutionality of the statute in Berea College v. Kentucky.
> 
> *1908*: Public Accommodation
> It was unlawful for whites and blacks to purchase and consume alcohol on the same location. Penalty for this act was a misdemeanor punishable by a fine from $50 to $500 or an imprisonment in the parish prison or jail up to two years.
> 
> *1908*: Miscegenation
> Cohabitation of a white person and an African American without legal marriage is a felony. Penalty for committing such an act resulted in imprisonment from one month to one year, with or without hard labor.
> 
> *1909*: Health Care
> An institution for the education of colored deaf mutes was to be established. But segregation in this school was to still be enforced.
> 
> *1912*: Residential
> Building permits for building Negro houses in white communities, or any portion of a community inhabited principally by white people, and vice versa prohibited. Penalty: violators fined from $50 to $2,000, "and the municipality shall have the right to cause said building to be removed and destroyed."
> 
> *1914*: Public Accommodation
> All circuses, shows and tent exhibitions were required to provide two ticket offices with individual ticket sellers and two entrances to the performance for each race.
> 
> *1915*: Education
> No white children were allowed to attend any graded common school for colored children and vice versa.
> 
> *1918*: Prisons
> This law allowed the segregation of races in all municipal, parish, and state prisons.
> 
> *1921*: Education
> This law called for separate public schools for the education of white and black children between the ages of six and eighteen.
> 
> *1921*: Housing
> This prohibited African American and white families from living in the same home.
> 
> *1928*: Education
> This gave separate textbooks for white and African American school children.
> 
> *1928*: Public Carrier
> Separate but equal accommodations were required to be provided on all forms of public transportation.
> 
> *1932*: Residential
> No person or businesses were allowed to rent an apartment in an apartment complex or other housing buildings to a person who differs in race from the other occupants.
> 
> *1932*: Miscegenation
> All interracial marriages were outlawed. Invalidated interracial marriages if the parties went to another legal power where such marriages were legal. Marriages between African Americans and Native Americans were also prohibited.
> 
> *1933*: Public Accommodations
> Establishment of segregated libraries for different races was authorized.
> 
> *1934*: Education
> All schools were required to be racially segregated.
> 
> *1942*: Health Care
> There were to be separate but equal accommodations for whites and African Americans provided in nursing homes.
> 
> *1944*: Miscegenation
> Any marriage between a white person and an African American or racially mixed citizen was prohibited. Penalty to follow this law was a fine of $500 to $5,000. If the people continued to be interracially married the result would be imprisonment in prison from three to twelve months.
> 
> *1944*: Railroads
> Separate coaches for white and African American passengers were required.
> 
> *1948*: Barred School Segregation
> This law did not allow African American physicians and nurses to take postgraduate courses in public hospitals and Louisville.
> 
> *1950*: Barred School Segregation
> African Americans were allowed to attend colleges and universities under two conditions. These conditions are that if comparable courses were not available at Kentucky's African American College in Frankfort, KY and the school's governing body had to approve of this act.
> 
> *1951*: Miscegenation
> Any intimate relation between whites and African Americans was illegal. Failure to follow this law ended in fines up to $1,000, up to five years in prison, or both.
> 
> *1951*: Adoption
> Interracial adoptions were banned.
> 
> *1952*: Miscegenation
> Interracial marriages were prohibited. Penalty of failing to follow this law was Up to $1,000 and/or five years in prison.
> 
> *1953*: Health Care
> It was required to establish separate tuberculosis hospitals for each race. This law was then repealed in 1954.
> 
> *1956*: Public Carriers
> This law revised older laws that required common carriers to provide separate waiting rooms for white intrastate passengers and for African American intrastate passengers.
> 
> *1956*: Employment
> Provided that all persons, firms, or corporations create separate bathroom facilities for members of the white and African American races employed by them or allowed to come into the business. In addition, separate rooms to eat in as well as separate eating and drinking utensils were required to be provided for members of the white and African American races. Not following this law gave to offender a misdemeanor, a fine of $100 to $1,000, or 60 days to one year in prison.
> 
> *1956*: Recreation
> All businesses were prohibited from permitting any dancing, social functions, entertainments, athletic training, games, sports or contests on their premises in which the participants are members of the white and African American races.
> 
> *1956*: Public Accommodations
> All public parks, recreation centers, playgrounds, etc. were required to be segregated.
> 
> *1956*: Public Carrier
> All forms of public transportation were to be segregated.
> 
> *1957*: Education
> All public schools were required to be racially segregated.
> 
> *1957*: Education
> There were to be no state funds to non-segregated schools.
> 
> *1960*: Voting Rights
> The races of all candidates were to be written on the ballots.[18]​
Click to expand...


I will not argue against millennia of oppressive laws. Nevertheless; either answer violence with violence or accept existence under tyranny.


----------



## Asclepias

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing to be ashamed of. I had no part in it. I do hate that people had so little regard for other human lives to treat them less than human.
Click to expand...

Thank you for your honesty.


----------



## MizMolly

9thIDdoc said:


> "White people have no valid property rights in S. Africa."
> 
> Only because Black people took over the government and took them away. Jim crow reversed
> Our ancestors also freed the slaves and made equal rights the law of the land. Are you ashamed that so few Blacks participated with that?


If whites purchased the land and did not steal it, it should be given back to them. If a black person buys land here, nobody is taking it away. What is the difference?


----------



## Asclepias

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you currently in the US?  If not I am not talking to you. If you are then your family immediately benefited from being white the instant they became us citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really?
> So, first "My Family" were ridiculed for being "Polish / Catholic", and then for being "White" once Affirmative Action could be used to discriminate against "Whites"?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even when they were ridiculed they were still considered to be less of a threat than Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, which Whites are as violent of a threat as "Blacks"?
> 
> I mean Russia has the highest "White" murder rate in the World, and even though they live in a lot worse poverty than Black-Americans, the murder rate of Russia is a lot lower than Afro-Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty much all whites are violent.   When I say "threat" I mean a threat to out succeed you whites which is what the topic is about. Are you embarrassed and angry your founding fathers and subsequent leadership thought so little of whites they had to develop systems to keep Blacks down so you could have a head start?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All whites are violent? I would not think you would stoop that low to stereotype others. You don't know all whites. Most of the violent crimes committed anywhere I have ever lived have not been by whites.
Click to expand...

Whites as a race are violent and no. There is no equal for violence when it comes to white people. They are the supreme masters of violence. Name one atrocity whites have not  committed that is worse.  Whites are the only race to wipe another race off the planet.


----------



## Asclepias

MizMolly said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> "White people have no valid property rights in S. Africa."
> 
> Only because Black people took over the government and took them away. Jim crow reversed
> Our ancestors also freed the slaves and made equal rights the law of the land. Are you ashamed that so few Blacks participated with that?
> 
> 
> 
> If whites purchased the land and did not steal it, it should be given back to them. If a black person buys land here, nobody is taking it away. What is the difference?
Click to expand...

If whites purchased the land they are in possession of stolen goods. There should be no whites owning land. They shouldnt even be in the country.


----------



## mudwhistle

Hossfly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> That's old news. Quit pissing and moaning and move into the 21st Century without a chip on your shoulder. Someone will definitely knock it off.
Click to expand...

I dunno.....I for one am deeply ashamed.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really?
> So, first "My Family" were ridiculed for being "Polish / Catholic", and then for being "White" once Affirmative Action could be used to discriminate against "Whites"?????
> 
> 
> 
> Even when they were ridiculed they were still considered to be less of a threat than Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, which Whites are as violent of a threat as "Blacks"?
> 
> I mean Russia has the highest "White" murder rate in the World, and even though they live in a lot worse poverty than Black-Americans, the murder rate of Russia is a lot lower than Afro-Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty much all whites are violent.   When I say "threat" I mean a threat to out succeed you whites which is what the topic is about. Are you embarrassed and angry your founding fathers and subsequent leadership thought so little of whites they had to develop systems to keep Blacks down so you could have a head start?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All whites are violent? I would not think you would stoop that low to stereotype others. You don't know all whites. Most of the violent crimes committed anywhere I have ever lived have not been by whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites as a race are violent and no. There is no equal for violence when it comes to white people. They are the supreme masters of violence. Name one atrocity whites have not  committed that is worse.  Whites are the only race to wipe another race off the planet.
Click to expand...


Rwanda, 1994.


----------



## Asclepias

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even when they were ridiculed they were still considered to be less of a threat than Blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, which Whites are as violent of a threat as "Blacks"?
> 
> I mean Russia has the highest "White" murder rate in the World, and even though they live in a lot worse poverty than Black-Americans, the murder rate of Russia is a lot lower than Afro-Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty much all whites are violent.   When I say "threat" I mean a threat to out succeed you whites which is what the topic is about. Are you embarrassed and angry your founding fathers and subsequent leadership thought so little of whites they had to develop systems to keep Blacks down so you could have a head start?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All whites are violent? I would not think you would stoop that low to stereotype others. You don't know all whites. Most of the violent crimes committed anywhere I have ever lived have not been by whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites as a race are violent and no. There is no equal for violence when it comes to white people. They are the supreme masters of violence. Name one atrocity whites have not  committed that is worse.  Whites are the only race to wipe another race off the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rwanda, 1994.
Click to expand...

Really? You do realize whites killed 6 million people that were white like them. How many died in Rwanda? Way less than that.


----------



## PixieStix

I am not ashamed of who I am. Aren't you ashamed that your ancestors sold your other ancestors into slavery?
I may have things I should be ashamed of. None of which has anything to do with being white, or having white ancestors. I have done nothing to advance racism like the author of the OP has.


----------



## Asclepias

PixieStix said:


> I am not ashamed of who I am. Aren't you ashamed that your ancestors sold your other ancestors into slavery?
> I may have things I should be ashamed of. None of which has anything to do with being white, or having white ancestors. I have done nothing to advance racism like the author of the OP has.


I didnt ask if you were ashamed of yourself. I asked were you ashamed your founding fathers and subsequent leadership thought so little of your abilities that they legislated you a head start by holding other races back?


----------



## PixieStix

Asclepias said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not ashamed of who I am. Aren't you ashamed that your ancestors sold your other ancestors into slavery?
> I may have things I should be ashamed of. None of which has anything to do with being white, or having white ancestors. I have done nothing to advance racism like the author of the OP has.
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt ask if you were ashamed of yourself. I asked were you ashamed your founding fathers and subsequent leadership thought so little of your abilities that they legislated you a head start by holding other races back?
Click to expand...


They were pretty ignorant, I would say. But no, I am not what you would call "ashamed" Shame is something that I reserve. Those people are dead and we have a great country. Why do you live in someone else's past? Enjoy the fruits of the sacrifices made by all, no matter the race. Sorry, I am not into looking too deeply in the past unless it helps to foster the future.

The OP does not seem to have that characteristic


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

night_son said:


> I will not argue against millennia of oppressive laws. Nevertheless; either answer violence with violence or accept existence under tyranny.


Yep, that's what the slave uprisings were about, yet STILL even after the abolishment of slavery, whites could commit crimes of violence against blacks *with impunity *with no repercussions, while blacks had violence perpetrated against them and were killed for the minor offenses of whistling at a white woman, looking a white person in the eyes, vagrancy, etc.

With all of the black people that were lynched in the state of Florida, it wasn't until the year 2017 that the first white person was executed for the murder of a black person.

Anyone who pretends that the deck was not legislatively stacked against people of African descent in order to ensure absolution for the heinous crimes commited against them is no less depraved than those who actually participated in the oppression and subjugation.


----------



## Asclepias

PixieStix said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not ashamed of who I am. Aren't you ashamed that your ancestors sold your other ancestors into slavery?
> I may have things I should be ashamed of. None of which has anything to do with being white, or having white ancestors. I have done nothing to advance racism like the author of the OP has.
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt ask if you were ashamed of yourself. I asked were you ashamed your founding fathers and subsequent leadership thought so little of your abilities that they legislated you a head start by holding other races back?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were pretty ignorant, I would say. But no, I am not what you would call "ashamed" Shame is something that I reserve. Those people are dead and we have a great country. Why do you live in someone else's past? Enjoy the fruits of the sacrifices made by all, no matter the race. Sorry, I am not into looking too deeply in the past unless it helps to foster the future.
> 
> The OP does not seem to have that characteristic
Click to expand...

Thank you for your honest answer.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, which Whites are as violent of a threat as "Blacks"?
> 
> I mean Russia has the highest "White" murder rate in the World, and even though they live in a lot worse poverty than Black-Americans, the murder rate of Russia is a lot lower than Afro-Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much all whites are violent.   When I say "threat" I mean a threat to out succeed you whites which is what the topic is about. Are you embarrassed and angry your founding fathers and subsequent leadership thought so little of whites they had to develop systems to keep Blacks down so you could have a head start?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All whites are violent? I would not think you would stoop that low to stereotype others. You don't know all whites. Most of the violent crimes committed anywhere I have ever lived have not been by whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites as a race are violent and no. There is no equal for violence when it comes to white people. They are the supreme masters of violence. Name one atrocity whites have not  committed that is worse.  Whites are the only race to wipe another race off the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rwanda, 1994.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? You do realize whites killed 6 million people that were white like them. How many died in Rwanda? Way less than that.
Click to expand...


What's the matter, Rwandan Genocide atrocity not atrocious enough for you? 

Given the savagery of the Rwandan Genocide and considering that up to 800,000 people were slaughtered within a hundred days, do you really think skin color had anything to do with the lower body count than the Holocaust? 

If there had been 6 million Hutus to kill and they had enough time (the Holocaust lasted  four years) and no one to stop them, given the nature and level of butchery, I've no doubt they would have killed that many. 

You guys always look at these things in terms of body counts and while body counts are interesting factoids, they say nothing about the soul of one race as compared to another. History has proven that no one race is more capable of atrocity than another.


----------



## jillian

Asclepias said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> I have no white guilt. My family wasn’t here then and I try to treat all people the way they deserve to be treated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for answering honestly.
Click to expand...

Is what it is.


----------



## MizMolly

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> "White people have no valid property rights in S. Africa."
> 
> Only because Black people took over the government and took them away. Jim crow reversed
> Our ancestors also freed the slaves and made equal rights the law of the land. Are you ashamed that so few Blacks participated with that?
> 
> 
> 
> If whites purchased the land and did not steal it, it should be given back to them. If a black person buys land here, nobody is taking it away. What is the difference?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If whites purchased the land they are in possession of stolen goods. There should be no whites owning land. They shouldnt even be in the country.
Click to expand...

If it is purchased it is not stolen. There are whites who were born in Africa. They had no control over their birthplace. So, in your thought process, should no blacks be in the USA?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

MizMolly said:


> If it is purchased it is not stolen.


Are you not familiar with the term "fenced goods" or "dealing in stolen property"?  People who made those types of purchases do so knowing that the items they are purchasing were stolen, including those who purchased other human beings.


----------



## IM2

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much all whites are violent.   When I say "threat" I mean a threat to out succeed you whites which is what the topic is about. Are you embarrassed and angry your founding fathers and subsequent leadership thought so little of whites they had to develop systems to keep Blacks down so you could have a head start?
> 
> 
> 
> All whites are violent? I would not think you would stoop that low to stereotype others. You don't know all whites. Most of the violent crimes committed anywhere I have ever lived have not been by whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites as a race are violent and no. There is no equal for violence when it comes to white people. They are the supreme masters of violence. Name one atrocity whites have not  committed that is worse.  Whites are the only race to wipe another race off the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rwanda, 1994.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? You do realize whites killed 6 million people that were white like them. How many died in Rwanda? Way less than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the matter, Rwandan Genocide atrocity not atrocious enough for you?
> 
> Given the savagery of the Rwandan Genocide and considering that up to 800,000 people were slaughtered within a hundred days, do you really think skin color had anything to do with the lower body count than the Holocaust?
> 
> If there had been 6 million Hutus to kill and they had enough time (the Holocaust lasted  four years) and no one to stop them, given the nature and level of butchery, I've no doubt they would have killed that many.
> 
> You guys always look at these things in terms of body counts and while body counts are interesting factoids, they say nothing about the soul of one race as compared to another. History has proven that no one race is more capable of atrocity than another.
Click to expand...


Well there were not 6 million Hutus so we aren't going to discuss hypotheticals.  There was a long period of colonization by whites. During that long period whites decided the Tutsi had supremacy and that created the animosity which eventually led to the act you keep repeating. Whites have colonized every continent and are responsible for over 1 billion dead. There is no equivalence to be had.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> All whites are violent? I would not think you would stoop that low to stereotype others. You don't know all whites. Most of the violent crimes committed anywhere I have ever lived have not been by whites.
> 
> 
> 
> Whites as a race are violent and no. There is no equal for violence when it comes to white people. They are the supreme masters of violence. Name one atrocity whites have not  committed that is worse.  Whites are the only race to wipe another race off the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rwanda, 1994.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? You do realize whites killed 6 million people that were white like them. How many died in Rwanda? Way less than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the matter, Rwandan Genocide atrocity not atrocious enough for you?
> 
> Given the savagery of the Rwandan Genocide and considering that up to 800,000 people were slaughtered within a hundred days, do you really think skin color had anything to do with the lower body count than the Holocaust?
> 
> If there had been 6 million Hutus to kill and they had enough time (the Holocaust lasted  four years) and no one to stop them, given the nature and level of butchery, I've no doubt they would have killed that many.
> 
> You guys always look at these things in terms of body counts and while body counts are interesting factoids, they say nothing about the soul of one race as compared to another. History has proven that no one race is more capable of atrocity than another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well there were not 6 million Hutus so we aren't going to discuss hypotheticals.
Click to expand...


Of course there wasn't, that's what makes it hypothetical. And you know as well as I do that if the Hutus had not managed to take control when they did, the slaughter would have continued. 



> There was a long period of colonization by whites. During that long period whites decided the Tutsi had supremacy and that created the animosity which eventually led to the act you keep repeating. Whites have colonized every continent and are responsible for over 1 billion dead. There is no equivalence to be had.



There isn't an equivalence of numbers but there _is_ an equivalence of bloodthirstiness. It takes the same amount of evil to kill 800,000 as it does to kill 6 million.


----------



## Asclepias

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much all whites are violent.   When I say "threat" I mean a threat to out succeed you whites which is what the topic is about. Are you embarrassed and angry your founding fathers and subsequent leadership thought so little of whites they had to develop systems to keep Blacks down so you could have a head start?
> 
> 
> 
> All whites are violent? I would not think you would stoop that low to stereotype others. You don't know all whites. Most of the violent crimes committed anywhere I have ever lived have not been by whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites as a race are violent and no. There is no equal for violence when it comes to white people. They are the supreme masters of violence. Name one atrocity whites have not  committed that is worse.  Whites are the only race to wipe another race off the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rwanda, 1994.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? You do realize whites killed 6 million people that were white like them. How many died in Rwanda? Way less than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the matter, Rwandan Genocide atrocity not atrocious enough for you?
> 
> Given the savagery of the Rwandan Genocide and considering that up to 800,000 people were slaughtered within a hundred days, do you really think skin color had anything to do with the lower body count than the Holocaust?
> 
> If there had been 6 million Hutus to kill and they had enough time (the Holocaust lasted  four years) and no one to stop them, given the nature and level of butchery, I've no doubt they would have killed that many.
> 
> You guys always look at these things in terms of body counts and while body counts are interesting factoids, they say nothing about the soul of one race as compared to another. History has proven that no one race is more capable of atrocity than another.
Click to expand...

When you used Rwanda you not only failed the described terms, you forgot that the Rwanda massacre was a direct result of white people fucking up in Africa.  The question was to name one atrocity whites *have not *committed that was worse.  Since whites have clearly killed (by a vast amount) more people at a single instance than any atrocity known to man your example fails.

I disagree. Whites as a group are more violent, more savage, more bellicose than any other race on the planet. Your history is littered with atrocities. These atrocities were not committed as a result of self defense. They were committed because whites felt they were superior. In effect the "manifest destiny" philosophy was at work when whites committed their atrocities.


----------



## Asclepias

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> "White people have no valid property rights in S. Africa."
> 
> Only because Black people took over the government and took them away. Jim crow reversed
> Our ancestors also freed the slaves and made equal rights the law of the land. Are you ashamed that so few Blacks participated with that?
> 
> 
> 
> If whites purchased the land and did not steal it, it should be given back to them. If a black person buys land here, nobody is taking it away. What is the difference?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If whites purchased the land they are in possession of stolen goods. There should be no whites owning land. They shouldnt even be in the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it is purchased it is not stolen. There are whites who were born in Africa. They had no control over their birthplace. So, in your thought process, should no blacks be in the USA?
Click to expand...

If I steal something and sell it to you its still stolen merchandise. If the thieving parents of the whites born in Africa had not invaded Africa they wouldnt have been born there. 

For starters there were already Blacks here before whites ever came and secondly the enslaved Blacks were brought here against their will. Youre promoting a false equivalency..


----------



## IM2

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites as a race are violent and no. There is no equal for violence when it comes to white people. They are the supreme masters of violence. Name one atrocity whites have not  committed that is worse.  Whites are the only race to wipe another race off the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rwanda, 1994.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? You do realize whites killed 6 million people that were white like them. How many died in Rwanda? Way less than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the matter, Rwandan Genocide atrocity not atrocious enough for you?
> 
> Given the savagery of the Rwandan Genocide and considering that up to 800,000 people were slaughtered within a hundred days, do you really think skin color had anything to do with the lower body count than the Holocaust?
> 
> If there had been 6 million Hutus to kill and they had enough time (the Holocaust lasted  four years) and no one to stop them, given the nature and level of butchery, I've no doubt they would have killed that many.
> 
> You guys always look at these things in terms of body counts and while body counts are interesting factoids, they say nothing about the soul of one race as compared to another. History has proven that no one race is more capable of atrocity than another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well there were not 6 million Hutus so we aren't going to discuss hypotheticals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course there wasn't, that's what makes it hypothetical. And you know as well as I do that if the Hutus had not managed to take control when they did, the slaughter would have continued.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a long period of colonization by whites. During that long period whites decided the Tutsi had supremacy and that created the animosity which eventually led to the act you keep repeating. Whites have colonized every continent and are responsible for over 1 billion dead. There is no equivalence to be had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There isn't an equivalence of numbers but there _is_ an equivalence of bloodthirstiness. It takes the same amount of evil to kill 800,000 as it does to kill 6 million.
Click to expand...


No I don't know that. Nor do you. But what we can both accurately state is whites colonized every continent and have killed over 1 billion people in the process. It is just this simple:

_3 And why beholdest thou the mote that is in thy brother's eye, but considerest not the beam that is in thine own eye? 4 Or how wilt thou say to thy brother, Let me pull out the mote out of thine eye; and, behold, a beam is in thine own eye? 5 Thou hypocrite, first cast out the beam out of thine own eye; and then shalt thou see clearly to cast out the mote out of thy brother's eye._

*Matthew 7:3-5 King James Version (KJV)*

Yeah we blacks have some motes in our eyes, but whites have the bean. So then cast out that beam before you start talking to us about what the same amount of evil is.


----------



## MizMolly

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it is purchased it is not stolen.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you not familiar with the term "fenced goods" or "dealing in stolen property"?  People who made those types of purchases do so knowing that the items they are purchasing were stolen, including those who purchased other human beings.
Click to expand...

I am talking about whites who own land now that was purchased after slavery ended


----------



## MizMolly

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> "White people have no valid property rights in S. Africa."
> 
> Only because Black people took over the government and took them away. Jim crow reversed
> Our ancestors also freed the slaves and made equal rights the law of the land. Are you ashamed that so few Blacks participated with that?
> 
> 
> 
> If whites purchased the land and did not steal it, it should be given back to them. If a black person buys land here, nobody is taking it away. What is the difference?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If whites purchased the land they are in possession of stolen goods. There should be no whites owning land. They shouldnt even be in the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it is purchased it is not stolen. There are whites who were born in Africa. They had no control over their birthplace. So, in your thought process, should no blacks be in the USA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I steal something and sell it to you its still stolen merchandise. If the thieving parents of the whites born in Africa had not invaded Africa they wouldnt have been born there.
> 
> For starters there were already Blacks here before whites ever came and secondly the enslaved Blacks were brought here against their will. Youre promoting a false equivalency..
Click to expand...

Whites born in africa had no control over their birthplace. You want all whites out of africa. Perhaps all blacks should be banned from european countries? I think that is twisted, hateful thinking


----------



## jillian

jillian said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> I have no white guilt. My family wasn’t here then and I try to treat all people the way they deserve to be treated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for answering honestly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is what it is.
Click to expand...


which, of course, doesn't mean i don't see what the white trash try to do to people of color and don't empathize. i just don't think that requires guilt. it only requires decency.


----------



## jillian

MizMolly said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it is purchased it is not stolen.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you not familiar with the term "fenced goods" or "dealing in stolen property"?  People who made those types of purchases do so knowing that the items they are purchasing were stolen, including those who purchased other human beings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am talking about whites who own land now that was purchased after slavery ended
Click to expand...

you're getting far afield. we can also have a discussion about European white Christian settlers who stole land from native americans. it doesn't require you to somehow disadvantage yourself to understand the history of these things.

unlike what trumpkins seem to believe, life isn't a zero sum game


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

HereWeGoAgain said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which White city in the World has a murder rate as high as  heavily Black American cities such as Detroit, Saint Louis, Chicago, etc. etc.???????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you preoccupied with race rather than healing our country? Do you think that running around with a shaved head and a bunch of tattoos is going to change our urban areas? It may come as news to you, but more densely populated areas, including places in these areas that are poor, will always have more crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, the heavily Black fairly wealthy suburbs of Prince George's County, Maryland has a high murder rate, why??????
> 
> You can't blame poverty on that one.
> 
> No, it really is "Racial" I don't know how so many people are so blind. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I again question you as to what your interest in "race" is intended to be? What are you trying to get at. BTW:  I live in the suburbs of Washington, D.C., which naturally includes PG County. There is no more, and no less, crime here than there is in other sections of the country. I reiterate, just what is your interest in the race of people who commit crimes? Are the problems of PG County any more than the problems of the opioid saturated districts of Appalachia?
> 
> I am very annoyed at the guys (mostly white) who shoot to death their entire families, who kidnap women of the street and rape and murder them, and men who try to beat their wives and girlfriends into submission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PG County has a murder rate even  just above Russia (The highest White murder rate in the World BTW), even though median household income levels are about 8X higher than that of Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That shouldnt surprise you since Russia is kind of a white country.
Click to expand...


Russians are more violent than other Eastern Europeans, despite not necessarily being poorer.

I.E Serbia's poorer than Russia, but Russia has a much higher murder rate than Serbia.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, which Whites are as violent of a threat as "Blacks"?
> 
> I mean Russia has the highest "White" murder rate in the World, and even though they live in a lot worse poverty than Black-Americans, the murder rate of Russia is a lot lower than Afro-Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much all whites are violent.   When I say "threat" I mean a threat to out succeed you whites which is what the topic is about. Are you embarrassed and angry your founding fathers and subsequent leadership thought so little of whites they had to develop systems to keep Blacks down so you could have a head start?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All whites are violent? I would not think you would stoop that low to stereotype others. You don't know all whites. Most of the violent crimes committed anywhere I have ever lived have not been by whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites as a race are violent and no. There is no equal for violence when it comes to white people. They are the supreme masters of violence. Name one atrocity whites have not  committed that is worse.  Whites are the only race to wipe another race off the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rwanda, 1994.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? You do realize whites killed 6 million people that were white like them. How many died in Rwanda? Way less than that.
Click to expand...


Hitler had E1b1b haplogroup which presumably comes from Africa, now why is that?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you preoccupied with race rather than healing our country? Do you think that running around with a shaved head and a bunch of tattoos is going to change our urban areas? It may come as news to you, but more densely populated areas, including places in these areas that are poor, will always have more crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, the heavily Black fairly wealthy suburbs of Prince George's County, Maryland has a high murder rate, why??????
> 
> You can't blame poverty on that one.
> 
> No, it really is "Racial" I don't know how so many people are so blind. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I again question you as to what your interest in "race" is intended to be? What are you trying to get at. BTW:  I live in the suburbs of Washington, D.C., which naturally includes PG County. There is no more, and no less, crime here than there is in other sections of the country. I reiterate, just what is your interest in the race of people who commit crimes? Are the problems of PG County any more than the problems of the opioid saturated districts of Appalachia?
> 
> I am very annoyed at the guys (mostly white) who shoot to death their entire families, who kidnap women of the street and rape and murder them, and men who try to beat their wives and girlfriends into submission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PG County has a murder rate even  just above Russia (The highest White murder rate in the World BTW), even though median household income levels are about 8X higher than that of Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That shouldnt surprise you since Russia is kind of a white country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russians are more violent than other Eastern Europeans, despite not necessarily being poorer.
> 
> I.E Serbia's poorer than Russia, but Russia has a much higher murder rate than Serbia.
Click to expand...


   Per capita?
This isnt like Asslips and his lack of understanding when it comes to percentages is it?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

HereWeGoAgain said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, the heavily Black fairly wealthy suburbs of Prince George's County, Maryland has a high murder rate, why??????
> 
> You can't blame poverty on that one.
> 
> No, it really is "Racial" I don't know how so many people are so blind. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I again question you as to what your interest in "race" is intended to be? What are you trying to get at. BTW:  I live in the suburbs of Washington, D.C., which naturally includes PG County. There is no more, and no less, crime here than there is in other sections of the country. I reiterate, just what is your interest in the race of people who commit crimes? Are the problems of PG County any more than the problems of the opioid saturated districts of Appalachia?
> 
> I am very annoyed at the guys (mostly white) who shoot to death their entire families, who kidnap women of the street and rape and murder them, and men who try to beat their wives and girlfriends into submission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PG County has a murder rate even  just above Russia (The highest White murder rate in the World BTW), even though median household income levels are about 8X higher than that of Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That shouldnt surprise you since Russia is kind of a white country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russians are more violent than other Eastern Europeans, despite not necessarily being poorer.
> 
> I.E Serbia's poorer than Russia, but Russia has a much higher murder rate than Serbia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Per capita?
> This isnt like Asslips and his lack of understanding when is come to percentages is it?
Click to expand...


Yes, per capita too.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

jillian said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> I have no white guilt. My family wasn’t here then and I try to treat all people the way they deserve to be treated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for answering honestly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> which, of course, doesn't mean i don't see what the white trash try to do to people of color and don't empathize. i just don't think that requires guilt. it only requires decency.
Click to expand...


White trash?

How many slave owners were "White trash"??????

More like the top 1% of Whites were slave owners.....


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really?
> So, first "My Family" were ridiculed for being "Polish / Catholic", and then for being "White" once Affirmative Action could be used to discriminate against "Whites"?????
> 
> 
> 
> Even when they were ridiculed they were still considered to be less of a threat than Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, which Whites are as violent of a threat as "Blacks"?
> 
> I mean Russia has the highest "White" murder rate in the World, and even though they live in a lot worse poverty than Black-Americans, the murder rate of Russia is a lot lower than Afro-Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty much all whites are violent.   When I say "threat" I mean a threat to out succeed you whites which is what the topic is about. Are you embarrassed and angry your founding fathers and subsequent leadership thought so little of whites they had to develop systems to keep Blacks down so you could have a head start?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All whites are violent? I would not think you would stoop that low to stereotype others. You don't know all whites. Most of the violent crimes committed anywhere I have ever lived have not been by whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites as a race are violent and no. There is no equal for violence when it comes to white people. They are the supreme masters of violence. Name one atrocity whites have not  committed that is worse.  Whites are the only race to wipe another race off the planet.
Click to expand...


LOL...
Blonde types of Europeans on an individual basis I've found tend to be more calm, but more powerful,  hard working, and adventurous from what I've seen be it Swedes, Poles,  Germans, Norwegians etc.

It's actually usually the non-Blondes which are individually more aggressive, like Italians, Albanians, and Irish, they're usually more aggressive, more fragile, less hard-working, and less adventurous.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must be easily amazed then, huh? I even have an autonomic nervous system, and an endo-skeleton.
> 
> 
> 
> Not easily amazed. With your ability to grow fur on your back and your ability to attract hair lice I would have thought you would be considered as one of the lower primates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now that is a typical 78 IQ kangz remark if I ever heard one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No actually the one you made was. You do understand that Kings did exist in Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most assuredly they did, and they were backward savages. Now enough of your regurgitated BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes the Greeks considered you whites to be backward savages.
Click to expand...


Yet, Greeks today are one of the most anti-Black nations in Europe..


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> All whites are violent? I would not think you would stoop that low to stereotype others. You don't know all whites. Most of the violent crimes committed anywhere I have ever lived have not been by whites.
> 
> 
> 
> Whites as a race are violent and no. There is no equal for violence when it comes to white people. They are the supreme masters of violence. Name one atrocity whites have not  committed that is worse.  Whites are the only race to wipe another race off the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rwanda, 1994.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? You do realize whites killed 6 million people that were white like them. How many died in Rwanda? Way less than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the matter, Rwandan Genocide atrocity not atrocious enough for you?
> 
> Given the savagery of the Rwandan Genocide and considering that up to 800,000 people were slaughtered within a hundred days, do you really think skin color had anything to do with the lower body count than the Holocaust?
> 
> If there had been 6 million Hutus to kill and they had enough time (the Holocaust lasted  four years) and no one to stop them, given the nature and level of butchery, I've no doubt they would have killed that many.
> 
> You guys always look at these things in terms of body counts and while body counts are interesting factoids, they say nothing about the soul of one race as compared to another. History has proven that no one race is more capable of atrocity than another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree. Whites as a group are more violent, more savage, more bellicose than any other race on the planet. Your history is littered with atrocities. These atrocities were not committed as a result of self defense. They were committed because whites felt they were superior. In effect the "manifest destiny" philosophy was at work when whites committed their atrocities.
Click to expand...


The Portuguese were the biggest slavers out of Europe.

Arabs were the biggest slavers of all time.

Neither group is particularly Blonde, but yet you probably go berserk the most about Blonde Whites, just because they look more different than you.

Hilarious that IM2 insists you're not a racist, huh?


----------



## Asclepias

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> "White people have no valid property rights in S. Africa."
> 
> Only because Black people took over the government and took them away. Jim crow reversed
> Our ancestors also freed the slaves and made equal rights the law of the land. Are you ashamed that so few Blacks participated with that?
> 
> 
> 
> If whites purchased the land and did not steal it, it should be given back to them. If a black person buys land here, nobody is taking it away. What is the difference?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If whites purchased the land they are in possession of stolen goods. There should be no whites owning land. They shouldnt even be in the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it is purchased it is not stolen. There are whites who were born in Africa. They had no control over their birthplace. So, in your thought process, should no blacks be in the USA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I steal something and sell it to you its still stolen merchandise. If the thieving parents of the whites born in Africa had not invaded Africa they wouldnt have been born there.
> 
> For starters there were already Blacks here before whites ever came and secondly the enslaved Blacks were brought here against their will. Youre promoting a false equivalency..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites born in africa had no control over their birthplace. You want all whites out of africa. Perhaps all blacks should be banned from european countries? I think that is twisted, hateful thinking
Click to expand...

I agree that whites born in Africa had no control over their birthplace. However thats not my concern. It wouldnt bother me to be honest but again you are promoting a false equivalency. The Blacks in europe are not the descendants of an invading criminal force. You probably should have used something that is more equivalent like banning all whites from North and South America.


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much all whites are violent.   When I say "threat" I mean a threat to out succeed you whites which is what the topic is about. Are you embarrassed and angry your founding fathers and subsequent leadership thought so little of whites they had to develop systems to keep Blacks down so you could have a head start?
> 
> 
> 
> All whites are violent? I would not think you would stoop that low to stereotype others. You don't know all whites. Most of the violent crimes committed anywhere I have ever lived have not been by whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites as a race are violent and no. There is no equal for violence when it comes to white people. They are the supreme masters of violence. Name one atrocity whites have not  committed that is worse.  Whites are the only race to wipe another race off the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rwanda, 1994.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? You do realize whites killed 6 million people that were white like them. How many died in Rwanda? Way less than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hitler had E1b1b haplogroup which presumably comes from Africa, now why is that?
Click to expand...

One of his ancestors was obviously Black. What did that have to do with my comment?


----------



## MizMolly

jillian said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it is purchased it is not stolen.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you not familiar with the term "fenced goods" or "dealing in stolen property"?  People who made those types of purchases do so knowing that the items they are purchasing were stolen, including those who purchased other human beings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am talking about whites who own land now that was purchased after slavery ended
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you're getting far afield. we can also have a discussion about European white Christian settlers who stole land from native americans. it doesn't require you to somehow disadvantage yourself to understand the history of these things.
> 
> unlike what trumpkins seem to believe, life isn't a zero sum game
Click to expand...

When someone says no whites should be in Africa, it is not far afield


----------



## MizMolly

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> If whites purchased the land and did not steal it, it should be given back to them. If a black person buys land here, nobody is taking it away. What is the difference?
> 
> 
> 
> If whites purchased the land they are in possession of stolen goods. There should be no whites owning land. They shouldnt even be in the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it is purchased it is not stolen. There are whites who were born in Africa. They had no control over their birthplace. So, in your thought process, should no blacks be in the USA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I steal something and sell it to you its still stolen merchandise. If the thieving parents of the whites born in Africa had not invaded Africa they wouldnt have been born there.
> 
> For starters there were already Blacks here before whites ever came and secondly the enslaved Blacks were brought here against their will. Youre promoting a false equivalency..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites born in africa had no control over their birthplace. You want all whites out of africa. Perhaps all blacks should be banned from european countries? I think that is twisted, hateful thinking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree that whites born in Africa had no control over their birthplace. However thats not my concern. It wouldnt bother me to be honest but again you are promoting a false equivalency. The Blacks in europe are not the descendants of an invading criminal force. You probably should have used something that is more equivalent like banning all whites from North and South America.
Click to expand...

So you are claiming all whites in africa had ancestors who stole land? I guess the blacks here are as guilty as 5he whites for stealing NA land


----------



## Asclepias

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If whites purchased the land they are in possession of stolen goods. There should be no whites owning land. They shouldnt even be in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> If it is purchased it is not stolen. There are whites who were born in Africa. They had no control over their birthplace. So, in your thought process, should no blacks be in the USA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I steal something and sell it to you its still stolen merchandise. If the thieving parents of the whites born in Africa had not invaded Africa they wouldnt have been born there.
> 
> For starters there were already Blacks here before whites ever came and secondly the enslaved Blacks were brought here against their will. Youre promoting a false equivalency..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites born in africa had no control over their birthplace. You want all whites out of africa. Perhaps all blacks should be banned from european countries? I think that is twisted, hateful thinking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree that whites born in Africa had no control over their birthplace. However thats not my concern. It wouldnt bother me to be honest but again you are promoting a false equivalency. The Blacks in europe are not the descendants of an invading criminal force. You probably should have used something that is more equivalent like banning all whites from North and South America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are claiming all whites in africa had ancestors who stole land? I guess the blacks here are as guilty as 5he whites for stealing NA land
Click to expand...

That or they bought stolen land from one of them.  Again Blacks were here long before whites got here and the enslaved Blacks were brought by force. My house sits on land once belonging to the Ohlone people. Guess what? Whites wiped them out. Pretty sure they would rather I have the land than a white person.


----------



## Godboy

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it is purchased it is not stolen. There are whites who were born in Africa. They had no control over their birthplace. So, in your thought process, should no blacks be in the USA?
> 
> 
> 
> If I steal something and sell it to you its still stolen merchandise. If the thieving parents of the whites born in Africa had not invaded Africa they wouldnt have been born there.
> 
> For starters there were already Blacks here before whites ever came and secondly the enslaved Blacks were brought here against their will. Youre promoting a false equivalency..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites born in africa had no control over their birthplace. You want all whites out of africa. Perhaps all blacks should be banned from european countries? I think that is twisted, hateful thinking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree that whites born in Africa had no control over their birthplace. However thats not my concern. It wouldnt bother me to be honest but again you are promoting a false equivalency. The Blacks in europe are not the descendants of an invading criminal force. You probably should have used something that is more equivalent like banning all whites from North and South America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are claiming all whites in africa had ancestors who stole land? I guess the blacks here are as guilty as 5he whites for stealing NA land
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That or they bought stolen land from one of them.  Again Blacks were here long before whites got here and the enslaved Blacks were brought by force. My house sits on land once belonging to the Ohlone people. Guess what? Whites wiped them out. Pretty sure they would rather I have the land than a white person.
Click to expand...

I see black people in Africa also have terrible taste in in fashion. What is it with you people?


----------



## Paul Essien

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites as a race are violent and no. There is no equal for violence when it comes to white people. They are the supreme masters of violence. Name one atrocity whites have not  committed that is worse.  Whites are the only race to wipe another race off the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rwanda, 1994.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? You do realize whites killed 6 million people that were white like them. How many died in Rwanda? Way less than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the matter, Rwandan Genocide atrocity not atrocious enough for you?
> 
> Given the savagery of the Rwandan Genocide and considering that up to 800,000 people were slaughtered within a hundred days, do you really think skin color had anything to do with the lower body count than the Holocaust?
> 
> If there had been 6 million Hutus to kill and they had enough time (the Holocaust lasted  four years) and no one to stop them, given the nature and level of butchery, I've no doubt they would have killed that many.
> 
> You guys always look at these things in terms of body counts and while body counts are interesting factoids, they say nothing about the soul of one race as compared to another. History has proven that no one race is more capable of atrocity than another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree. Whites as a group are more violent, more savage, more bellicose than any other race on the planet. Your history is littered with atrocities. These atrocities were not committed as a result of self defense. They were committed because whites felt they were superior. In effect the "manifest destiny" philosophy was at work when whites committed their atrocities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Portuguese were the biggest slavers out of Europe.
> 
> Arabs were the biggest slavers of all time.
> 
> Neither group is particularly Blonde, but yet you probably go berserk the most about Blonde Whites, just because they look more different than you.
> 
> Hilarious that IM2 insists you're not a racist, huh?
Click to expand...

Dude. Will shut the fk up about this blonde shit. You sound like a fking idiot.

I don't split white people into groups. Because when it comes to black people, they all get the same page thus the dog that would bite me in Portugal. would be the same dog that bite me in Sweden


----------



## Godboy

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rwanda, 1994.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? You do realize whites killed 6 million people that were white like them. How many died in Rwanda? Way less than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the matter, Rwandan Genocide atrocity not atrocious enough for you?
> 
> Given the savagery of the Rwandan Genocide and considering that up to 800,000 people were slaughtered within a hundred days, do you really think skin color had anything to do with the lower body count than the Holocaust?
> 
> If there had been 6 million Hutus to kill and they had enough time (the Holocaust lasted  four years) and no one to stop them, given the nature and level of butchery, I've no doubt they would have killed that many.
> 
> You guys always look at these things in terms of body counts and while body counts are interesting factoids, they say nothing about the soul of one race as compared to another. History has proven that no one race is more capable of atrocity than another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree. Whites as a group are more violent, more savage, more bellicose than any other race on the planet. Your history is littered with atrocities. These atrocities were not committed as a result of self defense. They were committed because whites felt they were superior. In effect the "manifest destiny" philosophy was at work when whites committed their atrocities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Portuguese were the biggest slavers out of Europe.
> 
> Arabs were the biggest slavers of all time.
> 
> Neither group is particularly Blonde, but yet you probably go berserk the most about Blonde Whites, just because they look more different than you.
> 
> Hilarious that IM2 insists you're not a racist, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude. Will shut the fk up about this blonde shit. You sound like a fking idiot.
> 
> I don't split white people into groups. Because when it comes to black people, they all get the same page thus the dog that would bite me in Portugal. would be the same dog that bite me in Sweden
Click to expand...

Why do you suppose black people have such a terrible reputation all over the world?


----------



## basquebromance

just because you see a black man driving in a nice car does not mean its stolen.

ok, sometimes it does!


----------



## Paul Essien

Godboy said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? You do realize whites killed 6 million people that were white like them. How many died in Rwanda? Way less than that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the matter, Rwandan Genocide atrocity not atrocious enough for you?
> 
> Given the savagery of the Rwandan Genocide and considering that up to 800,000 people were slaughtered within a hundred days, do you really think skin color had anything to do with the lower body count than the Holocaust?
> 
> If there had been 6 million Hutus to kill and they had enough time (the Holocaust lasted  four years) and no one to stop them, given the nature and level of butchery, I've no doubt they would have killed that many.
> 
> You guys always look at these things in terms of body counts and while body counts are interesting factoids, they say nothing about the soul of one race as compared to another. History has proven that no one race is more capable of atrocity than another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree. Whites as a group are more violent, more savage, more bellicose than any other race on the planet. Your history is littered with atrocities. These atrocities were not committed as a result of self defense. They were committed because whites felt they were superior. In effect the "manifest destiny" philosophy was at work when whites committed their atrocities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Portuguese were the biggest slavers out of Europe.
> 
> Arabs were the biggest slavers of all time.
> 
> Neither group is particularly Blonde, but yet you probably go berserk the most about Blonde Whites, just because they look more different than you.
> 
> Hilarious that IM2 insists you're not a racist, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude. Will shut the fk up about this blonde shit. You sound like a fking idiot.
> 
> I don't split white people into groups. Because when it comes to black people, they all get the same page thus the dog that would bite me in Portugal. would be the same dog that bite me in Sweden
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you suppose black people have such a terrible reputation all over the world?
Click to expand...

Because we live in a system of white supremacy and your right black people have bad rep the world over and that just simply demonstrates the effectiveness of several hundred years of racial propaganda saying that black people are criminal, they’re going to rob you, they don’t make good neighbors, are dumb

If you have years and generations of people picking up those kinds of messages, and they do pick them up, from several different sources. 

If you talk to white folks who have never even been around black folks, white folks in Russia, white folks in Poland, white folks in Serbia, even white folks in certain parts of the USA, that is people have never even been around black people, they will come forth with many of these negative stereotypes in spite of no first-hand experience. 

I would lay a bet that SobieskiSavedEurope harmonica dave p Mudda abu afak have 

Never been attacked by a black person
Never been evicted by a black person
Never had a black person deny their child the college of her choice
Never been pulled over by a black cop
Never been rejected for a job by a black person
Never had a black person deny them a bank loan
And they've never heard a black person say, "We're going to eliminate 500 jobs here - have a nice day!"
Every mean word, every cruel act, every bit of pain and suffering in their lives has had a white face attached to it.

In any movie or film you need a bad guy.

*BLACK PEOPLE ARE GLOBAL BAD GUYS*


----------



## kwc57

Asclepias said:


> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?


Nope.  Didn't happen on my watch.


----------



## Godboy

Paul Essien said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the matter, Rwandan Genocide atrocity not atrocious enough for you?
> 
> Given the savagery of the Rwandan Genocide and considering that up to 800,000 people were slaughtered within a hundred days, do you really think skin color had anything to do with the lower body count than the Holocaust?
> 
> If there had been 6 million Hutus to kill and they had enough time (the Holocaust lasted  four years) and no one to stop them, given the nature and level of butchery, I've no doubt they would have killed that many.
> 
> You guys always look at these things in terms of body counts and while body counts are interesting factoids, they say nothing about the soul of one race as compared to another. History has proven that no one race is more capable of atrocity than another.
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. Whites as a group are more violent, more savage, more bellicose than any other race on the planet. Your history is littered with atrocities. These atrocities were not committed as a result of self defense. They were committed because whites felt they were superior. In effect the "manifest destiny" philosophy was at work when whites committed their atrocities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Portuguese were the biggest slavers out of Europe.
> 
> Arabs were the biggest slavers of all time.
> 
> Neither group is particularly Blonde, but yet you probably go berserk the most about Blonde Whites, just because they look more different than you.
> 
> Hilarious that IM2 insists you're not a racist, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude. Will shut the fk up about this blonde shit. You sound like a fking idiot.
> 
> I don't split white people into groups. Because when it comes to black people, they all get the same page thus the dog that would bite me in Portugal. would be the same dog that bite me in Sweden
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you suppose black people have such a terrible reputation all over the world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because we live in a system of white supremacy and your right black people have bad rep the world over and that just simply demonstrates the effectiveness of several hundred years of racial propaganda saying that black people are criminal, they’re going to rob you, they don’t make good neighbors, are dumb
> 
> If you have years and generations of people picking up those kinds of messages, and they do pick them up, from several different sources.
> 
> If you talk to white folks who have never even been around black folks, white folks in Russia, white folks in Poland, white folks in Serbia, even white folks in certain parts of the USA, that is people have never even been around black people, they will come forth with many of these negative stereotypes in spite of no first-hand experience.
> 
> I would lay a bet that SobieskiSavedEurope harmonica dave p Mudda abu afak have
> 
> Never been attacked by a black person
> Never been evicted by a black person
> Never had a black person deny their child the college of her choice
> Never been pulled over by a black cop
> Never been rejected for a job by a black person
> Never had a black person deny them a bank loan
> And they've never heard a black person say, "We're going to eliminate 500 jobs here - have a nice day!"
> Every mean word, every cruel act, every bit of pain and suffering in their lives has had a white face attached to it.
> 
> In any movie or film you need a bad guy.
> 
> *BLACK PEOPLE ARE GLOBAL BAD GUYS*
Click to expand...

Bad reputations dont come out of thin air, and how fucking stupid are you to think that white people arent victimized by black people throughout their lives? REALLY? Ive had 3 things on your list happen to me, including the first one.


----------



## Paul Essien

Godboy said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. Whites as a group are more violent, more savage, more bellicose than any other race on the planet. Your history is littered with atrocities. These atrocities were not committed as a result of self defense. They were committed because whites felt they were superior. In effect the "manifest destiny" philosophy was at work when whites committed their atrocities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Portuguese were the biggest slavers out of Europe.
> 
> Arabs were the biggest slavers of all time.
> 
> Neither group is particularly Blonde, but yet you probably go berserk the most about Blonde Whites, just because they look more different than you.
> 
> Hilarious that IM2 insists you're not a racist, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude. Will shut the fk up about this blonde shit. You sound like a fking idiot.
> 
> I don't split white people into groups. Because when it comes to black people, they all get the same page thus the dog that would bite me in Portugal. would be the same dog that bite me in Sweden
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you suppose black people have such a terrible reputation all over the world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because we live in a system of white supremacy and your right black people have bad rep the world over and that just simply demonstrates the effectiveness of several hundred years of racial propaganda saying that black people are criminal, they’re going to rob you, they don’t make good neighbors, are dumb
> 
> If you have years and generations of people picking up those kinds of messages, and they do pick them up, from several different sources.
> 
> If you talk to white folks who have never even been around black folks, white folks in Russia, white folks in Poland, white folks in Serbia, even white folks in certain parts of the USA, that is people have never even been around black people, they will come forth with many of these negative stereotypes in spite of no first-hand experience.
> 
> I would lay a bet that SobieskiSavedEurope harmonica dave p Mudda abu afak have
> 
> Never been attacked by a black person
> Never been evicted by a black person
> Never had a black person deny their child the college of her choice
> Never been pulled over by a black cop
> Never been rejected for a job by a black person
> Never had a black person deny them a bank loan
> And they've never heard a black person say, "We're going to eliminate 500 jobs here - have a nice day!"
> Every mean word, every cruel act, every bit of pain and suffering in their lives has had a white face attached to it.
> 
> In any movie or film you need a bad guy.
> 
> *BLACK PEOPLE ARE GLOBAL BAD GUYS*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bad reputations dont come out of thin air, and how fucking stupid are you to think that white people arent victimized by black people throughout their lives? REALLY? Ive had 3 things on your list happen to me, including the first one.
Click to expand...

OK. Let's say a bunch of black people done bad things to you. Now does that mean other black people who have not done them things get tarred with the same brush ?


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> All whites are violent? I would not think you would stoop that low to stereotype others. You don't know all whites. Most of the violent crimes committed anywhere I have ever lived have not been by whites.
> 
> 
> 
> Whites as a race are violent and no. There is no equal for violence when it comes to white people. They are the supreme masters of violence. Name one atrocity whites have not  committed that is worse.  Whites are the only race to wipe another race off the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rwanda, 1994.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? You do realize whites killed 6 million people that were white like them. How many died in Rwanda? Way less than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the matter, Rwandan Genocide atrocity not atrocious enough for you?
> 
> Given the savagery of the Rwandan Genocide and considering that up to 800,000 people were slaughtered within a hundred days, do you really think skin color had anything to do with the lower body count than the Holocaust?
> 
> If there had been 6 million Hutus to kill and they had enough time (the Holocaust lasted  four years) and no one to stop them, given the nature and level of butchery, I've no doubt they would have killed that many.
> 
> You guys always look at these things in terms of body counts and while body counts are interesting factoids, they say nothing about the soul of one race as compared to another. History has proven that no one race is more capable of atrocity than another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you used Rwanda you not only failed the described terms, you forgot that the Rwanda massacre was a direct result of white people fucking up in Africa.
Click to expand...


I asked IM2 this question in another thread and he refused to answer so I'll ask you: If the actions of the white colonizers is directly responsible and to be blamed for the hatred between the Hutus and Tutsis and the subsequent genocide, who is responsible for my racism?



> The question was to name one atrocity whites *have not *committed that was worse.  Since whites have clearly killed (by a vast amount) more people at a single instance than any atrocity known to man your example fails.



The question is irrelevant and based on a false premise that whites are inherently more evil. Unless we're talking strictly about numbers for the sake of discussing generic information, the body counts mean nothing. However, if we're talking about the capability to do evil, Rwanda disproves your premise at one machete stroke. On top of that, the 1994 genocide was not the only one in that country. There was one in 1972 started by the Tutsis where at least 80,000 were killed. The Hutu armed response to this massacre resulted in thousands more killed. So not only are Rwandans guilty of genocide, they are twice guilty.

A quick look at some of the actions by the Hutu perpetrators: Hutus not only killed Tutsis, they slaughtered moderate members and Tutsi sympathizers within their own tribe; Hutu husbands killed their own Tutsi wives; Tutsis women were taken away as sex slaves; Children were clubbed and hacked to death along with adults; HIV-infected patients were formed into "rape squads" to rape and infect Tutsi women; Men and women both suffered sexual mutilation (some after having been raped) by having their genitalia hacked with machetes, knives, and sharp sticks and doused with acid.There's more but I think you get the idea. 

So this raises another question: Does it require any more evil to put someone in a gas chamber than to hack a child to death with a machete? 



> I disagree. Whites as a group are more violent, more savage, more bellicose than any other race on the planet. Your history is littered with atrocities. These atrocities were not committed as a result of self defense. They were committed because whites felt they were superior. In effect the "manifest destiny" philosophy was at work when whites committed their atrocities.



A list of some of the worst African wars since the end of WWII and the Holocaust:

First Sudanese War, 1955 - 1972 - 500,000 dead.
Second Sudanese War, 1983 - 2005 - 1-2 million dead.
Lord's Resistance Army Insurgency, 1987 - present - 100,000+ dead so far.
War in Darfur, 2003 - present - 300,000 dead so far.
South Sudanese Civil War, 2013 - present - 10,000+ dead.
Chad/Libya Conflict,  1978 - 1987 - 8,500+ dead.
Libyan Civil War, 2014 - present - 10,000 dead.
Somali Civil War, 1980s - present - 300,00 - 500,000 dead.
Eritrean War of Independence, 1961 - 1991 - 145,000 dead.
Ethiopian Civil War, 1974 - 1991 - +/- 500,000 war dead plus 1,000,000 dead from famine.
Eritrean-Ethiopian War, 1998 - 2000 - 70,000 - 100,000 dead.
Congo Civil War, 1997 - 1999 - 14,000 - 25,000 dead.

So since WWII and the end of the Holocaust, blacks have slaughtered blacks to the tune of about 4 million killed just in the wars and conflicts listed here (there are many other recorded wars and conflicts on the African continent) and that's using the conservative estimates and doesn't even include the 800,000 from the Rwandan genocide. What's more, whites had nothing to do with any of them.


----------



## Godboy

Paul Essien said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Portuguese were the biggest slavers out of Europe.
> 
> Arabs were the biggest slavers of all time.
> 
> Neither group is particularly Blonde, but yet you probably go berserk the most about Blonde Whites, just because they look more different than you.
> 
> Hilarious that IM2 insists you're not a racist, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> Dude. Will shut the fk up about this blonde shit. You sound like a fking idiot.
> 
> I don't split white people into groups. Because when it comes to black people, they all get the same page thus the dog that would bite me in Portugal. would be the same dog that bite me in Sweden
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you suppose black people have such a terrible reputation all over the world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because we live in a system of white supremacy and your right black people have bad rep the world over and that just simply demonstrates the effectiveness of several hundred years of racial propaganda saying that black people are criminal, they’re going to rob you, they don’t make good neighbors, are dumb
> 
> If you have years and generations of people picking up those kinds of messages, and they do pick them up, from several different sources.
> 
> If you talk to white folks who have never even been around black folks, white folks in Russia, white folks in Poland, white folks in Serbia, even white folks in certain parts of the USA, that is people have never even been around black people, they will come forth with many of these negative stereotypes in spite of no first-hand experience.
> 
> I would lay a bet that SobieskiSavedEurope harmonica dave p Mudda abu afak have
> 
> Never been attacked by a black person
> Never been evicted by a black person
> Never had a black person deny their child the college of her choice
> Never been pulled over by a black cop
> Never been rejected for a job by a black person
> Never had a black person deny them a bank loan
> And they've never heard a black person say, "We're going to eliminate 500 jobs here - have a nice day!"
> Every mean word, every cruel act, every bit of pain and suffering in their lives has had a white face attached to it.
> 
> In any movie or film you need a bad guy.
> 
> *BLACK PEOPLE ARE GLOBAL BAD GUYS*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bad reputations dont come out of thin air, and how fucking stupid are you to think that white people arent victimized by black people throughout their lives? REALLY? Ive had 3 things on your list happen to me, including the first one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK. Let's say a bunch of black people done bad things to you. Now does that mean other black people who have not done them things get tarred with the same brush ?
Click to expand...

No, but if you see a consistent pattern of behavior with certain groups, you do keep that in mind. You do it, i do it, we all do it. Like the rest of us, you are less scared when youre walking down a dark street at night, you hear men behind you and you turn around to find a group of white guys, as opposed to black guys. You have less to fear in white neighborhoods.

Sorry, but not all facts are going to be fun, and dont expect me to not point them out.


----------



## Paul Essien

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites as a race are violent and no. There is no equal for violence when it comes to white people. They are the supreme masters of violence. Name one atrocity whites have not  committed that is worse.  Whites are the only race to wipe another race off the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rwanda, 1994.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? You do realize whites killed 6 million people that were white like them. How many died in Rwanda? Way less than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the matter, Rwandan Genocide atrocity not atrocious enough for you?
> 
> Given the savagery of the Rwandan Genocide and considering that up to 800,000 people were slaughtered within a hundred days, do you really think skin color had anything to do with the lower body count than the Holocaust?
> 
> If there had been 6 million Hutus to kill and they had enough time (the Holocaust lasted  four years) and no one to stop them, given the nature and level of butchery, I've no doubt they would have killed that many.
> 
> You guys always look at these things in terms of body counts and while body counts are interesting factoids, they say nothing about the soul of one race as compared to another. History has proven that no one race is more capable of atrocity than another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you used Rwanda you not only failed the described terms, you forgot that the Rwanda massacre was a direct result of white people fucking up in Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked IM2 this question in another thread and he refused to answer so I'll ask you: If the actions of the white colonizers is directly responsible and to be blamed for the hatred between the Hutus and Tutsis and the subsequent genocide, who is responsible for my racism?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The question was to name one atrocity whites *have not *committed that was worse.  Since whites have clearly killed (by a vast amount) more people at a single instance than any atrocity known to man your example fails.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The question is irrelevant and based on a false premise that whites are inherently more evil. Unless we're talking strictly about numbers for the sake of discussing generic information, the body counts mean nothing. However, if we're talking about the capability to do evil, Rwanda disproves your premise at one machete stroke. On top of that, the 1994 genocide was not the only one in that country. There was one in 1972 started by the Tutsis where at least 80,000 were killed. The Hutu armed response to this massacre resulted in thousands more killed. So not only are Rwandans guilty of genocide, they are twice guilty.
> 
> A quick look at some of the actions by the Hutu perpetrators: Hutus not only killed Tutsis, they slaughtered moderate members and Tutsi sympathizers within their own tribe; Hutu husbands killed their own Tutsi wives; Tutsis women were taken away as sex slaves; Children were clubbed and hacked to death along with adults; HIV-infected patients were formed into "rape squads" to rape and infect Tutsi women; Men and women both suffered sexual mutilation (some after having been raped) by having their genitalia hacked with machetes, knives, and sharp sticks and doused with acid.There's more but I think you get the idea.
> 
> So this raises another question: Does it require any more evil to put someone in a gas chamber than to hack a child to death with a machete?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. Whites as a group are more violent, more savage, more bellicose than any other race on the planet. Your history is littered with atrocities. These atrocities were not committed as a result of self defense. They were committed because whites felt they were superior. In effect the "manifest destiny" philosophy was at work when whites committed their atrocities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A list of some of the worst African wars since the end of WWII and the Holocaust:
> 
> First Sudanese War, 1955 - 1972 - 500,000 dead.
> Second Sudanese War, 1983 - 2005 - 1-2 million dead.
> Lord's Resistance Army Insurgency, 1987 - present - 100,000+ dead so far.
> War in Darfur, 2003 - present - 300,000 dead so far.
> South Sudanese Civil War, 2013 - present - 10,000+ dead.
> Chad/Libya Conflict,  1978 - 1987 - 8,500+ dead.
> Libyan Civil War, 2014 - present - 10,000 dead.
> Somali Civil War, 1980s - present - 300,00 - 500,000 dead.
> Eritrean War of Independence, 1961 - 1991 - 145,000 dead.
> Ethiopian Civil War, 1974 - 1991 - +/- 500,000 war dead plus 1,000,000 dead from famine.
> Eritrean-Ethiopian War, 1998 - 2000 - 70,000 - 100,000 dead.
> Congo Civil War, 1997 - 1999 - 14,000 - 25,000 dead.
> 
> So since WWII and the end of the Holocaust, blacks have slaughtered blacks to the tune of about 4 million killed just in the wars and conflicts listed here (there are many other recorded wars and conflicts on the African continent) and that's using the conservative estimates and doesn't even include the 800,000 from the Rwandan genocide. What's more, whites had nothing to do with any of them.
Click to expand...

Yup and white man Joseph Stalin killed around 9 million way more than all the wars you mentioned in African combined and that 9 million is a conservative estimate. Many claim it's more like 20-25 mill.


----------



## Paul Essien

Godboy said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude. Will shut the fk up about this blonde shit. You sound like a fking idiot.
> 
> I don't split white people into groups. Because when it comes to black people, they all get the same page thus the dog that would bite me in Portugal. would be the same dog that bite me in Sweden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you suppose black people have such a terrible reputation all over the world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because we live in a system of white supremacy and your right black people have bad rep the world over and that just simply demonstrates the effectiveness of several hundred years of racial propaganda saying that black people are criminal, they’re going to rob you, they don’t make good neighbors, are dumb
> 
> If you have years and generations of people picking up those kinds of messages, and they do pick them up, from several different sources.
> 
> If you talk to white folks who have never even been around black folks, white folks in Russia, white folks in Poland, white folks in Serbia, even white folks in certain parts of the USA, that is people have never even been around black people, they will come forth with many of these negative stereotypes in spite of no first-hand experience.
> 
> I would lay a bet that SobieskiSavedEurope harmonica dave p Mudda abu afak have
> 
> Never been attacked by a black person
> Never been evicted by a black person
> Never had a black person deny their child the college of her choice
> Never been pulled over by a black cop
> Never been rejected for a job by a black person
> Never had a black person deny them a bank loan
> And they've never heard a black person say, "We're going to eliminate 500 jobs here - have a nice day!"
> Every mean word, every cruel act, every bit of pain and suffering in their lives has had a white face attached to it.
> 
> In any movie or film you need a bad guy.
> 
> *BLACK PEOPLE ARE GLOBAL BAD GUYS*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bad reputations dont come out of thin air, and how fucking stupid are you to think that white people arent victimized by black people throughout their lives? REALLY? Ive had 3 things on your list happen to me, including the first one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK. Let's say a bunch of black people done bad things to you. Now does that mean other black people who have not done them things get tarred with the same brush ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, but if you see a consistent pattern of behavior with certain groups, you do keep that in mind. You do it, i do it, we all do it. Like the rest of us, you are less scared when youre walking down a dark street at night, you hear men behind you and you turn around to find a group of white guys, as opposed to black guys. You have less to fear in white neighborhoods.
> 
> Sorry, but not all facts are going to be fun, and dont expect me to not point them out.
Click to expand...

Fk that, If I see a bunch of white dudes walking behind me at night ? I'm on alert.

Secondly white people make sure they live as far away from black people as possible. So where are these dark streets that whites walk on that could have black people on ?

But go on what happened ? Black men attacked you. Right ?


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rwanda, 1994.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? You do realize whites killed 6 million people that were white like them. How many died in Rwanda? Way less than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the matter, Rwandan Genocide atrocity not atrocious enough for you?
> 
> Given the savagery of the Rwandan Genocide and considering that up to 800,000 people were slaughtered within a hundred days, do you really think skin color had anything to do with the lower body count than the Holocaust?
> 
> If there had been 6 million Hutus to kill and they had enough time (the Holocaust lasted  four years) and no one to stop them, given the nature and level of butchery, I've no doubt they would have killed that many.
> 
> You guys always look at these things in terms of body counts and while body counts are interesting factoids, they say nothing about the soul of one race as compared to another. History has proven that no one race is more capable of atrocity than another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well there were not 6 million Hutus so we aren't going to discuss hypotheticals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course there wasn't, that's what makes it hypothetical. And you know as well as I do that if the Hutus had not managed to take control when they did, the slaughter would have continued.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a long period of colonization by whites. During that long period whites decided the Tutsi had supremacy and that created the animosity which eventually led to the act you keep repeating. Whites have colonized every continent and are responsible for over 1 billion dead. There is no equivalence to be had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There isn't an equivalence of numbers but there _is_ an equivalence of bloodthirstiness. It takes the same amount of evil to kill 800,000 as it does to kill 6 million.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I don't know that. Nor do you. But what we can both accurately state is whites colonized every continent and have killed over 1 billion people in the process. It is just this simple:
> 
> _3 And why beholdest thou the mote that is in thy brother's eye, but considerest not the beam that is in thine own eye? 4 Or how wilt thou say to thy brother, Let me pull out the mote out of thine eye; and, behold, a beam is in thine own eye? 5 Thou hypocrite, first cast out the beam out of thine own eye; and then shalt thou see clearly to cast out the mote out of thy brother's eye._
> 
> *Matthew 7:3-5 King James Version (KJV)*
> 
> Yeah we blacks have some motes in our eyes, but whites have the bean. So then cast out that beam before you start talking to us about what the same amount of evil is.
Click to expand...


You gotta be fucking kidding me. This verse is about judging others and applies to _everyone _and _anyone _that would judge others more harshly than themselves_, _including you and other blacks like you. 
I'm not the one passing judgement here, you are. So before you behold the mote of white evil in my eye, tend to the beam of black evil in your own and stop blaming whites for Rwandans taking up machetes and guns of their own freewill and slaughtering each other.


----------



## Paul Essien

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? You do realize whites killed 6 million people that were white like them. How many died in Rwanda? Way less than that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the matter, Rwandan Genocide atrocity not atrocious enough for you?
> 
> Given the savagery of the Rwandan Genocide and considering that up to 800,000 people were slaughtered within a hundred days, do you really think skin color had anything to do with the lower body count than the Holocaust?
> 
> If there had been 6 million Hutus to kill and they had enough time (the Holocaust lasted  four years) and no one to stop them, given the nature and level of butchery, I've no doubt they would have killed that many.
> 
> You guys always look at these things in terms of body counts and while body counts are interesting factoids, they say nothing about the soul of one race as compared to another. History has proven that no one race is more capable of atrocity than another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well there were not 6 million Hutus so we aren't going to discuss hypotheticals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course there wasn't, that's what makes it hypothetical. And you know as well as I do that if the Hutus had not managed to take control when they did, the slaughter would have continued.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a long period of colonization by whites. During that long period whites decided the Tutsi had supremacy and that created the animosity which eventually led to the act you keep repeating. Whites have colonized every continent and are responsible for over 1 billion dead. There is no equivalence to be had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There isn't an equivalence of numbers but there _is_ an equivalence of bloodthirstiness. It takes the same amount of evil to kill 800,000 as it does to kill 6 million.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I don't know that. Nor do you. But what we can both accurately state is whites colonized every continent and have killed over 1 billion people in the process. It is just this simple:
> 
> _3 And why beholdest thou the mote that is in thy brother's eye, but considerest not the beam that is in thine own eye? 4 Or how wilt thou say to thy brother, Let me pull out the mote out of thine eye; and, behold, a beam is in thine own eye? 5 Thou hypocrite, first cast out the beam out of thine own eye; and then shalt thou see clearly to cast out the mote out of thy brother's eye._
> 
> *Matthew 7:3-5 King James Version (KJV)*
> 
> Yeah we blacks have some motes in our eyes, but whites have the bean. So then cast out that beam before you start talking to us about what the same amount of evil is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You gotta be fucking kidding me. This verse is about judging others and applies to _everyone _and _anyone _that would judge others more harshly than themselves_, _including you and other blacks like you.
> I'm not the one passing judgement here, you are. So before you behold the mote of white evil in my eye, tend to the beam of black evil in your own and stop blaming whites for Rwandans taking up machetes and guns of their own freewill and slaughtering each other.
Click to expand...

White people have been by far the most evil. Not even close. 

Black people have not done a thing to white people. 

And white people you should be thankful that we don't think like you. Because if the shoe was on the foot ? White people would have a murderous rage towards black people...._hell they already do !!_


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

Paul Essien said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rwanda, 1994.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? You do realize whites killed 6 million people that were white like them. How many died in Rwanda? Way less than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the matter, Rwandan Genocide atrocity not atrocious enough for you?
> 
> Given the savagery of the Rwandan Genocide and considering that up to 800,000 people were slaughtered within a hundred days, do you really think skin color had anything to do with the lower body count than the Holocaust?
> 
> If there had been 6 million Hutus to kill and they had enough time (the Holocaust lasted  four years) and no one to stop them, given the nature and level of butchery, I've no doubt they would have killed that many.
> 
> You guys always look at these things in terms of body counts and while body counts are interesting factoids, they say nothing about the soul of one race as compared to another. History has proven that no one race is more capable of atrocity than another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you used Rwanda you not only failed the described terms, you forgot that the Rwanda massacre was a direct result of white people fucking up in Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked IM2 this question in another thread and he refused to answer so I'll ask you: If the actions of the white colonizers is directly responsible and to be blamed for the hatred between the Hutus and Tutsis and the subsequent genocide, who is responsible for my racism?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The question was to name one atrocity whites *have not *committed that was worse.  Since whites have clearly killed (by a vast amount) more people at a single instance than any atrocity known to man your example fails.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The question is irrelevant and based on a false premise that whites are inherently more evil. Unless we're talking strictly about numbers for the sake of discussing generic information, the body counts mean nothing. However, if we're talking about the capability to do evil, Rwanda disproves your premise at one machete stroke. On top of that, the 1994 genocide was not the only one in that country. There was one in 1972 started by the Tutsis where at least 80,000 were killed. The Hutu armed response to this massacre resulted in thousands more killed. So not only are Rwandans guilty of genocide, they are twice guilty.
> 
> A quick look at some of the actions by the Hutu perpetrators: Hutus not only killed Tutsis, they slaughtered moderate members and Tutsi sympathizers within their own tribe; Hutu husbands killed their own Tutsi wives; Tutsis women were taken away as sex slaves; Children were clubbed and hacked to death along with adults; HIV-infected patients were formed into "rape squads" to rape and infect Tutsi women; Men and women both suffered sexual mutilation (some after having been raped) by having their genitalia hacked with machetes, knives, and sharp sticks and doused with acid.There's more but I think you get the idea.
> 
> So this raises another question: Does it require any more evil to put someone in a gas chamber than to hack a child to death with a machete?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. Whites as a group are more violent, more savage, more bellicose than any other race on the planet. Your history is littered with atrocities. These atrocities were not committed as a result of self defense. They were committed because whites felt they were superior. In effect the "manifest destiny" philosophy was at work when whites committed their atrocities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A list of some of the worst African wars since the end of WWII and the Holocaust:
> 
> First Sudanese War, 1955 - 1972 - 500,000 dead.
> Second Sudanese War, 1983 - 2005 - 1-2 million dead.
> Lord's Resistance Army Insurgency, 1987 - present - 100,000+ dead so far.
> War in Darfur, 2003 - present - 300,000 dead so far.
> South Sudanese Civil War, 2013 - present - 10,000+ dead.
> Chad/Libya Conflict,  1978 - 1987 - 8,500+ dead.
> Libyan Civil War, 2014 - present - 10,000 dead.
> Somali Civil War, 1980s - present - 300,00 - 500,000 dead.
> Eritrean War of Independence, 1961 - 1991 - 145,000 dead.
> Ethiopian Civil War, 1974 - 1991 - +/- 500,000 war dead plus 1,000,000 dead from famine.
> Eritrean-Ethiopian War, 1998 - 2000 - 70,000 - 100,000 dead.
> Congo Civil War, 1997 - 1999 - 14,000 - 25,000 dead.
> 
> So since WWII and the end of the Holocaust, blacks have slaughtered blacks to the tune of about 4 million killed just in the wars and conflicts listed here (there are many other recorded wars and conflicts on the African continent) and that's using the conservative estimates and doesn't even include the 800,000 from the Rwandan genocide. What's more, whites had nothing to do with any of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup and white man Joseph Stalin killed around 9 million way more than all the wars you mentioned in African combined and that 9 million is a conservative estimate. Many claim it's more like 20-25 mill.
Click to expand...


Can you answer the question I posed to Asclepias? Namely, does it require more evil to put someone in a gas chamber than it does to hack a child to death with a machete?


----------



## Paul Essien

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? You do realize whites killed 6 million people that were white like them. How many died in Rwanda? Way less than that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the matter, Rwandan Genocide atrocity not atrocious enough for you?
> 
> Given the savagery of the Rwandan Genocide and considering that up to 800,000 people were slaughtered within a hundred days, do you really think skin color had anything to do with the lower body count than the Holocaust?
> 
> If there had been 6 million Hutus to kill and they had enough time (the Holocaust lasted  four years) and no one to stop them, given the nature and level of butchery, I've no doubt they would have killed that many.
> 
> You guys always look at these things in terms of body counts and while body counts are interesting factoids, they say nothing about the soul of one race as compared to another. History has proven that no one race is more capable of atrocity than another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you used Rwanda you not only failed the described terms, you forgot that the Rwanda massacre was a direct result of white people fucking up in Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked IM2 this question in another thread and he refused to answer so I'll ask you: If the actions of the white colonizers is directly responsible and to be blamed for the hatred between the Hutus and Tutsis and the subsequent genocide, who is responsible for my racism?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The question was to name one atrocity whites *have not *committed that was worse.  Since whites have clearly killed (by a vast amount) more people at a single instance than any atrocity known to man your example fails.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The question is irrelevant and based on a false premise that whites are inherently more evil. Unless we're talking strictly about numbers for the sake of discussing generic information, the body counts mean nothing. However, if we're talking about the capability to do evil, Rwanda disproves your premise at one machete stroke. On top of that, the 1994 genocide was not the only one in that country. There was one in 1972 started by the Tutsis where at least 80,000 were killed. The Hutu armed response to this massacre resulted in thousands more killed. So not only are Rwandans guilty of genocide, they are twice guilty.
> 
> A quick look at some of the actions by the Hutu perpetrators: Hutus not only killed Tutsis, they slaughtered moderate members and Tutsi sympathizers within their own tribe; Hutu husbands killed their own Tutsi wives; Tutsis women were taken away as sex slaves; Children were clubbed and hacked to death along with adults; HIV-infected patients were formed into "rape squads" to rape and infect Tutsi women; Men and women both suffered sexual mutilation (some after having been raped) by having their genitalia hacked with machetes, knives, and sharp sticks and doused with acid.There's more but I think you get the idea.
> 
> So this raises another question: Does it require any more evil to put someone in a gas chamber than to hack a child to death with a machete?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. Whites as a group are more violent, more savage, more bellicose than any other race on the planet. Your history is littered with atrocities. These atrocities were not committed as a result of self defense. They were committed because whites felt they were superior. In effect the "manifest destiny" philosophy was at work when whites committed their atrocities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A list of some of the worst African wars since the end of WWII and the Holocaust:
> 
> First Sudanese War, 1955 - 1972 - 500,000 dead.
> Second Sudanese War, 1983 - 2005 - 1-2 million dead.
> Lord's Resistance Army Insurgency, 1987 - present - 100,000+ dead so far.
> War in Darfur, 2003 - present - 300,000 dead so far.
> South Sudanese Civil War, 2013 - present - 10,000+ dead.
> Chad/Libya Conflict,  1978 - 1987 - 8,500+ dead.
> Libyan Civil War, 2014 - present - 10,000 dead.
> Somali Civil War, 1980s - present - 300,00 - 500,000 dead.
> Eritrean War of Independence, 1961 - 1991 - 145,000 dead.
> Ethiopian Civil War, 1974 - 1991 - +/- 500,000 war dead plus 1,000,000 dead from famine.
> Eritrean-Ethiopian War, 1998 - 2000 - 70,000 - 100,000 dead.
> Congo Civil War, 1997 - 1999 - 14,000 - 25,000 dead.
> 
> So since WWII and the end of the Holocaust, blacks have slaughtered blacks to the tune of about 4 million killed just in the wars and conflicts listed here (there are many other recorded wars and conflicts on the African continent) and that's using the conservative estimates and doesn't even include the 800,000 from the Rwandan genocide. What's more, whites had nothing to do with any of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup and white man Joseph Stalin killed around 9 million way more than all the wars you mentioned in African combined and that 9 million is a conservative estimate. Many claim it's more like 20-25 mill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you answer the question I posed to Asclepias? Namely, does it require more evil to put someone in a gas chamber than it does to hack a child to death with a machete?
Click to expand...

I think everyone knows whites are not the only people who have done evil in history*.* So to keep bringing it up comes off as either some kind of weak “Everyone does it” excuse that eight-year-olds use or as a way to draw attention away from the evils of white history.

The past, present and future of Black Americans concern me most. And in that history whites are the main evil. That is just how it is. I did not create the world I find myself in. If I were Darfuri, no doubt I would write about the Arabic-speaking Sudanese. If I were Palestinian, it would be the Israelis.

Look. White people need to get over this idea that they are somehow special*. *They are not. 

They are just like everyone else. But by putting up this front that they are better than most, they make themselves worse than most – because it means they turn a blind eye to the evil they do.


----------



## Asclepias

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites as a race are violent and no. There is no equal for violence when it comes to white people. They are the supreme masters of violence. Name one atrocity whites have not  committed that is worse.  Whites are the only race to wipe another race off the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rwanda, 1994.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? You do realize whites killed 6 million people that were white like them. How many died in Rwanda? Way less than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the matter, Rwandan Genocide atrocity not atrocious enough for you?
> 
> Given the savagery of the Rwandan Genocide and considering that up to 800,000 people were slaughtered within a hundred days, do you really think skin color had anything to do with the lower body count than the Holocaust?
> 
> If there had been 6 million Hutus to kill and they had enough time (the Holocaust lasted  four years) and no one to stop them, given the nature and level of butchery, I've no doubt they would have killed that many.
> 
> You guys always look at these things in terms of body counts and while body counts are interesting factoids, they say nothing about the soul of one race as compared to another. History has proven that no one race is more capable of atrocity than another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you used Rwanda you not only failed the described terms, you forgot that the Rwanda massacre was a direct result of white people fucking up in Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked IM2 this question in another thread and he refused to answer so I'll ask you: If the actions of the white colonizers is directly responsible and to be blamed for the hatred between the Hutus and Tutsis and the subsequent genocide, who is responsible for my racism?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The question was to name one atrocity whites *have not *committed that was worse.  Since whites have clearly killed (by a vast amount) more people at a single instance than any atrocity known to man your example fails.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The question is irrelevant and based on a false premise that whites are inherently more evil. Unless we're talking strictly about numbers for the sake of discussing generic information, the body counts mean nothing. However, if we're talking about the capability to do evil, Rwanda disproves your premise at one machete stroke. On top of that, the 1994 genocide was not the only one in that country. There was one in 1972 started by the Tutsis where at least 80,000 were killed. The Hutu armed response to this massacre resulted in thousands more killed. So not only are Rwandans guilty of genocide, they are twice guilty.
> 
> A quick look at some of the actions by the Hutu perpetrators: Hutus not only killed Tutsis, they slaughtered moderate members and Tutsi sympathizers within their own tribe; Hutu husbands killed their own Tutsi wives; Tutsis women were taken away as sex slaves; Children were clubbed and hacked to death along with adults; HIV-infected patients were formed into "rape squads" to rape and infect Tutsi women; Men and women both suffered sexual mutilation (some after having been raped) by having their genitalia hacked with machetes, knives, and sharp sticks and doused with acid.There's more but I think you get the idea.
> 
> So this raises another question: Does it require any more evil to put someone in a gas chamber than to hack a child to death with a machete?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. Whites as a group are more violent, more savage, more bellicose than any other race on the planet. Your history is littered with atrocities. These atrocities were not committed as a result of self defense. They were committed because whites felt they were superior. In effect the "manifest destiny" philosophy was at work when whites committed their atrocities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A list of some of the worst African wars since the end of WWII and the Holocaust:
> 
> First Sudanese War, 1955 - 1972 - 500,000 dead.
> Second Sudanese War, 1983 - 2005 - 1-2 million dead.
> Lord's Resistance Army Insurgency, 1987 - present - 100,000+ dead so far.
> War in Darfur, 2003 - present - 300,000 dead so far.
> South Sudanese Civil War, 2013 - present - 10,000+ dead.
> Chad/Libya Conflict,  1978 - 1987 - 8,500+ dead.
> Libyan Civil War, 2014 - present - 10,000 dead.
> Somali Civil War, 1980s - present - 300,00 - 500,000 dead.
> Eritrean War of Independence, 1961 - 1991 - 145,000 dead.
> Ethiopian Civil War, 1974 - 1991 - +/- 500,000 war dead plus 1,000,000 dead from famine.
> Eritrean-Ethiopian War, 1998 - 2000 - 70,000 - 100,000 dead.
> Congo Civil War, 1997 - 1999 - 14,000 - 25,000 dead.
> 
> So since WWII and the end of the Holocaust, blacks have slaughtered blacks to the tune of about 4 million killed just in the wars and conflicts listed here (there are many other recorded wars and conflicts on the African continent) and that's using the conservative estimates and doesn't even include the 800,000 from the Rwandan genocide. What's more, whites had nothing to do with any of them.
Click to expand...

My theory is that your genetic makeup is responsible for your racism.  Europeans lacked resources hence their late arrival to civilization. Because of this lack of resources europeans developed into war mongering, violent people. Lack of melanin may have inspired a better perception of a boundary between "us" and "them". There is a reason whites are the ones that came up with a way to classify races and put them in a pecking order with whites supposedly at the top.

You can paint it anyway you like. The bottom line is any atrocities in Africa were engineered and often aided by whites. Even so there is still no match for the sheer number of deaths directly attributable to whites.  I mean you guys wiped out entire multiple cultures.

That question prompts a question from me. Is it more evil to hack a child to death, feed a child to alligators, lynch a child and cut off their testicles and sell them as souvenirs?


----------



## Asclepias

Paul Essien said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the matter, Rwandan Genocide atrocity not atrocious enough for you?
> 
> Given the savagery of the Rwandan Genocide and considering that up to 800,000 people were slaughtered within a hundred days, do you really think skin color had anything to do with the lower body count than the Holocaust?
> 
> If there had been 6 million Hutus to kill and they had enough time (the Holocaust lasted  four years) and no one to stop them, given the nature and level of butchery, I've no doubt they would have killed that many.
> 
> You guys always look at these things in terms of body counts and while body counts are interesting factoids, they say nothing about the soul of one race as compared to another. History has proven that no one race is more capable of atrocity than another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well there were not 6 million Hutus so we aren't going to discuss hypotheticals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course there wasn't, that's what makes it hypothetical. And you know as well as I do that if the Hutus had not managed to take control when they did, the slaughter would have continued.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a long period of colonization by whites. During that long period whites decided the Tutsi had supremacy and that created the animosity which eventually led to the act you keep repeating. Whites have colonized every continent and are responsible for over 1 billion dead. There is no equivalence to be had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There isn't an equivalence of numbers but there _is_ an equivalence of bloodthirstiness. It takes the same amount of evil to kill 800,000 as it does to kill 6 million.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I don't know that. Nor do you. But what we can both accurately state is whites colonized every continent and have killed over 1 billion people in the process. It is just this simple:
> 
> _3 And why beholdest thou the mote that is in thy brother's eye, but considerest not the beam that is in thine own eye? 4 Or how wilt thou say to thy brother, Let me pull out the mote out of thine eye; and, behold, a beam is in thine own eye? 5 Thou hypocrite, first cast out the beam out of thine own eye; and then shalt thou see clearly to cast out the mote out of thy brother's eye._
> 
> *Matthew 7:3-5 King James Version (KJV)*
> 
> Yeah we blacks have some motes in our eyes, but whites have the bean. So then cast out that beam before you start talking to us about what the same amount of evil is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You gotta be fucking kidding me. This verse is about judging others and applies to _everyone _and _anyone _that would judge others more harshly than themselves_, _including you and other blacks like you.
> I'm not the one passing judgement here, you are. So before you behold the mote of white evil in my eye, tend to the beam of black evil in your own and stop blaming whites for Rwandans taking up machetes and guns of their own freewill and slaughtering each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people have been by far the most evil. Not even close.
> 
> Black people have not done a thing to white people.
> 
> And white people you should be thankful that we don't think like you. Because if the shoe was on the foot ? White people would have a murderous rage towards black people...._hell they already do !!_
Click to expand...

I disagree with your second statement. We definitely educated whites on multiple occasions and helped them become more civilized.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

Paul Essien said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the matter, Rwandan Genocide atrocity not atrocious enough for you?
> 
> Given the savagery of the Rwandan Genocide and considering that up to 800,000 people were slaughtered within a hundred days, do you really think skin color had anything to do with the lower body count than the Holocaust?
> 
> If there had been 6 million Hutus to kill and they had enough time (the Holocaust lasted  four years) and no one to stop them, given the nature and level of butchery, I've no doubt they would have killed that many.
> 
> You guys always look at these things in terms of body counts and while body counts are interesting factoids, they say nothing about the soul of one race as compared to another. History has proven that no one race is more capable of atrocity than another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well there were not 6 million Hutus so we aren't going to discuss hypotheticals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course there wasn't, that's what makes it hypothetical. And you know as well as I do that if the Hutus had not managed to take control when they did, the slaughter would have continued.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a long period of colonization by whites. During that long period whites decided the Tutsi had supremacy and that created the animosity which eventually led to the act you keep repeating. Whites have colonized every continent and are responsible for over 1 billion dead. There is no equivalence to be had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There isn't an equivalence of numbers but there _is_ an equivalence of bloodthirstiness. It takes the same amount of evil to kill 800,000 as it does to kill 6 million.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I don't know that. Nor do you. But what we can both accurately state is whites colonized every continent and have killed over 1 billion people in the process. It is just this simple:
> 
> _3 And why beholdest thou the mote that is in thy brother's eye, but considerest not the beam that is in thine own eye? 4 Or how wilt thou say to thy brother, Let me pull out the mote out of thine eye; and, behold, a beam is in thine own eye? 5 Thou hypocrite, first cast out the beam out of thine own eye; and then shalt thou see clearly to cast out the mote out of thy brother's eye._
> 
> *Matthew 7:3-5 King James Version (KJV)*
> 
> Yeah we blacks have some motes in our eyes, but whites have the bean. So then cast out that beam before you start talking to us about what the same amount of evil is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You gotta be fucking kidding me. This verse is about judging others and applies to _everyone _and _anyone _that would judge others more harshly than themselves_, _including you and other blacks like you.
> I'm not the one passing judgement here, you are. So before you behold the mote of white evil in my eye, tend to the beam of black evil in your own and stop blaming whites for Rwandans taking up machetes and guns of their own freewill and slaughtering each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people have been by far the most evil. Not even close.
> 
> Black people have not done a thing to white people.
Click to expand...



So because Rwandan blacks killed other blacks, it is somehow less evil?



> And white people you should be thankful that we don't think like you. Because if the shoe was on the foot ? White people would have a murderous rage towards black people...._hell they already do !!_



Judging by your criteria, the Rwandans certainly thought like whites. They just killed people of their own race.


----------



## Asclepias

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well there were not 6 million Hutus so we aren't going to discuss hypotheticals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course there wasn't, that's what makes it hypothetical. And you know as well as I do that if the Hutus had not managed to take control when they did, the slaughter would have continued.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a long period of colonization by whites. During that long period whites decided the Tutsi had supremacy and that created the animosity which eventually led to the act you keep repeating. Whites have colonized every continent and are responsible for over 1 billion dead. There is no equivalence to be had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There isn't an equivalence of numbers but there _is_ an equivalence of bloodthirstiness. It takes the same amount of evil to kill 800,000 as it does to kill 6 million.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I don't know that. Nor do you. But what we can both accurately state is whites colonized every continent and have killed over 1 billion people in the process. It is just this simple:
> 
> _3 And why beholdest thou the mote that is in thy brother's eye, but considerest not the beam that is in thine own eye? 4 Or how wilt thou say to thy brother, Let me pull out the mote out of thine eye; and, behold, a beam is in thine own eye? 5 Thou hypocrite, first cast out the beam out of thine own eye; and then shalt thou see clearly to cast out the mote out of thy brother's eye._
> 
> *Matthew 7:3-5 King James Version (KJV)*
> 
> Yeah we blacks have some motes in our eyes, but whites have the bean. So then cast out that beam before you start talking to us about what the same amount of evil is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You gotta be fucking kidding me. This verse is about judging others and applies to _everyone _and _anyone _that would judge others more harshly than themselves_, _including you and other blacks like you.
> I'm not the one passing judgement here, you are. So before you behold the mote of white evil in my eye, tend to the beam of black evil in your own and stop blaming whites for Rwandans taking up machetes and guns of their own freewill and slaughtering each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people have been by far the most evil. Not even close.
> 
> Black people have not done a thing to white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So because Rwandan blacks killed other blacks, it is somehow less evil?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And white people you should be thankful that we don't think like you. Because if the shoe was on the foot ? White people would have a murderous rage towards black people...._hell they already do !!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Judging by your criteria, the Rwandans certainly thought like whites. They just killed people of their own race.
Click to expand...

The evil that inspired the event came from whites meddling in Africa.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

Paul Essien said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the matter, Rwandan Genocide atrocity not atrocious enough for you?
> 
> Given the savagery of the Rwandan Genocide and considering that up to 800,000 people were slaughtered within a hundred days, do you really think skin color had anything to do with the lower body count than the Holocaust?
> 
> If there had been 6 million Hutus to kill and they had enough time (the Holocaust lasted  four years) and no one to stop them, given the nature and level of butchery, I've no doubt they would have killed that many.
> 
> You guys always look at these things in terms of body counts and while body counts are interesting factoids, they say nothing about the soul of one race as compared to another. History has proven that no one race is more capable of atrocity than another.
> 
> 
> 
> When you used Rwanda you not only failed the described terms, you forgot that the Rwanda massacre was a direct result of white people fucking up in Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked IM2 this question in another thread and he refused to answer so I'll ask you: If the actions of the white colonizers is directly responsible and to be blamed for the hatred between the Hutus and Tutsis and the subsequent genocide, who is responsible for my racism?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The question was to name one atrocity whites *have not *committed that was worse.  Since whites have clearly killed (by a vast amount) more people at a single instance than any atrocity known to man your example fails.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The question is irrelevant and based on a false premise that whites are inherently more evil. Unless we're talking strictly about numbers for the sake of discussing generic information, the body counts mean nothing. However, if we're talking about the capability to do evil, Rwanda disproves your premise at one machete stroke. On top of that, the 1994 genocide was not the only one in that country. There was one in 1972 started by the Tutsis where at least 80,000 were killed. The Hutu armed response to this massacre resulted in thousands more killed. So not only are Rwandans guilty of genocide, they are twice guilty.
> 
> A quick look at some of the actions by the Hutu perpetrators: Hutus not only killed Tutsis, they slaughtered moderate members and Tutsi sympathizers within their own tribe; Hutu husbands killed their own Tutsi wives; Tutsis women were taken away as sex slaves; Children were clubbed and hacked to death along with adults; HIV-infected patients were formed into "rape squads" to rape and infect Tutsi women; Men and women both suffered sexual mutilation (some after having been raped) by having their genitalia hacked with machetes, knives, and sharp sticks and doused with acid.There's more but I think you get the idea.
> 
> So this raises another question: Does it require any more evil to put someone in a gas chamber than to hack a child to death with a machete?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. Whites as a group are more violent, more savage, more bellicose than any other race on the planet. Your history is littered with atrocities. These atrocities were not committed as a result of self defense. They were committed because whites felt they were superior. In effect the "manifest destiny" philosophy was at work when whites committed their atrocities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A list of some of the worst African wars since the end of WWII and the Holocaust:
> 
> First Sudanese War, 1955 - 1972 - 500,000 dead.
> Second Sudanese War, 1983 - 2005 - 1-2 million dead.
> Lord's Resistance Army Insurgency, 1987 - present - 100,000+ dead so far.
> War in Darfur, 2003 - present - 300,000 dead so far.
> South Sudanese Civil War, 2013 - present - 10,000+ dead.
> Chad/Libya Conflict,  1978 - 1987 - 8,500+ dead.
> Libyan Civil War, 2014 - present - 10,000 dead.
> Somali Civil War, 1980s - present - 300,00 - 500,000 dead.
> Eritrean War of Independence, 1961 - 1991 - 145,000 dead.
> Ethiopian Civil War, 1974 - 1991 - +/- 500,000 war dead plus 1,000,000 dead from famine.
> Eritrean-Ethiopian War, 1998 - 2000 - 70,000 - 100,000 dead.
> Congo Civil War, 1997 - 1999 - 14,000 - 25,000 dead.
> 
> So since WWII and the end of the Holocaust, blacks have slaughtered blacks to the tune of about 4 million killed just in the wars and conflicts listed here (there are many other recorded wars and conflicts on the African continent) and that's using the conservative estimates and doesn't even include the 800,000 from the Rwandan genocide. What's more, whites had nothing to do with any of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup and white man Joseph Stalin killed around 9 million way more than all the wars you mentioned in African combined and that 9 million is a conservative estimate. Many claim it's more like 20-25 mill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you answer the question I posed to Asclepias? Namely, does it require more evil to put someone in a gas chamber than it does to hack a child to death with a machete?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think everyone knows whites are not the only people who have done evil in history*.* So to keep bringing it up comes off as either some kind of weak “Everyone does it” excuse that eight-year-olds use or as a way to draw attention away from the evils of white history.
> 
> The past, present and future of Black Americans concern me most. And in that history whites are the main evil. That is just how it is. I did not create the world I find myself in. If I were Darfuri, no doubt I would write about the Arabic-speaking Sudanese. If I were Palestinian, it would be the Israelis.
Click to expand...



Can you answer the question or not?



> Look. White people need to get over this idea that they are somehow special*. *They are not.



Of course we're not. But if we're not special then we are also not unique in the capacity for evil.



> They are just like everyone else. But by putting up this front that they are better than most, they make themselves worse than most – because it means they turn a blind eye to the evil they do.



This is not about whites thinking they are better than most, this is about blacks thinking whites are worse than most.


----------



## Asclepias

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you used Rwanda you not only failed the described terms, you forgot that the Rwanda massacre was a direct result of white people fucking up in Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked IM2 this question in another thread and he refused to answer so I'll ask you: If the actions of the white colonizers is directly responsible and to be blamed for the hatred between the Hutus and Tutsis and the subsequent genocide, who is responsible for my racism?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The question was to name one atrocity whites *have not *committed that was worse.  Since whites have clearly killed (by a vast amount) more people at a single instance than any atrocity known to man your example fails.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The question is irrelevant and based on a false premise that whites are inherently more evil. Unless we're talking strictly about numbers for the sake of discussing generic information, the body counts mean nothing. However, if we're talking about the capability to do evil, Rwanda disproves your premise at one machete stroke. On top of that, the 1994 genocide was not the only one in that country. There was one in 1972 started by the Tutsis where at least 80,000 were killed. The Hutu armed response to this massacre resulted in thousands more killed. So not only are Rwandans guilty of genocide, they are twice guilty.
> 
> A quick look at some of the actions by the Hutu perpetrators: Hutus not only killed Tutsis, they slaughtered moderate members and Tutsi sympathizers within their own tribe; Hutu husbands killed their own Tutsi wives; Tutsis women were taken away as sex slaves; Children were clubbed and hacked to death along with adults; HIV-infected patients were formed into "rape squads" to rape and infect Tutsi women; Men and women both suffered sexual mutilation (some after having been raped) by having their genitalia hacked with machetes, knives, and sharp sticks and doused with acid.There's more but I think you get the idea.
> 
> So this raises another question: Does it require any more evil to put someone in a gas chamber than to hack a child to death with a machete?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. Whites as a group are more violent, more savage, more bellicose than any other race on the planet. Your history is littered with atrocities. These atrocities were not committed as a result of self defense. They were committed because whites felt they were superior. In effect the "manifest destiny" philosophy was at work when whites committed their atrocities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A list of some of the worst African wars since the end of WWII and the Holocaust:
> 
> First Sudanese War, 1955 - 1972 - 500,000 dead.
> Second Sudanese War, 1983 - 2005 - 1-2 million dead.
> Lord's Resistance Army Insurgency, 1987 - present - 100,000+ dead so far.
> War in Darfur, 2003 - present - 300,000 dead so far.
> South Sudanese Civil War, 2013 - present - 10,000+ dead.
> Chad/Libya Conflict,  1978 - 1987 - 8,500+ dead.
> Libyan Civil War, 2014 - present - 10,000 dead.
> Somali Civil War, 1980s - present - 300,00 - 500,000 dead.
> Eritrean War of Independence, 1961 - 1991 - 145,000 dead.
> Ethiopian Civil War, 1974 - 1991 - +/- 500,000 war dead plus 1,000,000 dead from famine.
> Eritrean-Ethiopian War, 1998 - 2000 - 70,000 - 100,000 dead.
> Congo Civil War, 1997 - 1999 - 14,000 - 25,000 dead.
> 
> So since WWII and the end of the Holocaust, blacks have slaughtered blacks to the tune of about 4 million killed just in the wars and conflicts listed here (there are many other recorded wars and conflicts on the African continent) and that's using the conservative estimates and doesn't even include the 800,000 from the Rwandan genocide. What's more, whites had nothing to do with any of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup and white man Joseph Stalin killed around 9 million way more than all the wars you mentioned in African combined and that 9 million is a conservative estimate. Many claim it's more like 20-25 mill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you answer the question I posed to Asclepias? Namely, does it require more evil to put someone in a gas chamber than it does to hack a child to death with a machete?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think everyone knows whites are not the only people who have done evil in history*.* So to keep bringing it up comes off as either some kind of weak “Everyone does it” excuse that eight-year-olds use or as a way to draw attention away from the evils of white history.
> 
> The past, present and future of Black Americans concern me most. And in that history whites are the main evil. That is just how it is. I did not create the world I find myself in. If I were Darfuri, no doubt I would write about the Arabic-speaking Sudanese. If I were Palestinian, it would be the Israelis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is not about whites thinking they are better than most, *this is about blacks thinking whites are worse than most.*
Click to expand...


Your history as documented by those of *your own race* support this conclusion.  I mean can you explain how it is that Blacks have gone to all the continents without creating the genocide, theft, and general mayhem that whites have done?


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rwanda, 1994.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? You do realize whites killed 6 million people that were white like them. How many died in Rwanda? Way less than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the matter, Rwandan Genocide atrocity not atrocious enough for you?
> 
> Given the savagery of the Rwandan Genocide and considering that up to 800,000 people were slaughtered within a hundred days, do you really think skin color had anything to do with the lower body count than the Holocaust?
> 
> If there had been 6 million Hutus to kill and they had enough time (the Holocaust lasted  four years) and no one to stop them, given the nature and level of butchery, I've no doubt they would have killed that many.
> 
> You guys always look at these things in terms of body counts and while body counts are interesting factoids, they say nothing about the soul of one race as compared to another. History has proven that no one race is more capable of atrocity than another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you used Rwanda you not only failed the described terms, you forgot that the Rwanda massacre was a direct result of white people fucking up in Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked IM2 this question in another thread and he refused to answer so I'll ask you: If the actions of the white colonizers is directly responsible and to be blamed for the hatred between the Hutus and Tutsis and the subsequent genocide, who is responsible for my racism?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The question was to name one atrocity whites *have not *committed that was worse.  Since whites have clearly killed (by a vast amount) more people at a single instance than any atrocity known to man your example fails.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The question is irrelevant and based on a false premise that whites are inherently more evil. Unless we're talking strictly about numbers for the sake of discussing generic information, the body counts mean nothing. However, if we're talking about the capability to do evil, Rwanda disproves your premise at one machete stroke. On top of that, the 1994 genocide was not the only one in that country. There was one in 1972 started by the Tutsis where at least 80,000 were killed. The Hutu armed response to this massacre resulted in thousands more killed. So not only are Rwandans guilty of genocide, they are twice guilty.
> 
> A quick look at some of the actions by the Hutu perpetrators: Hutus not only killed Tutsis, they slaughtered moderate members and Tutsi sympathizers within their own tribe; Hutu husbands killed their own Tutsi wives; Tutsis women were taken away as sex slaves; Children were clubbed and hacked to death along with adults; HIV-infected patients were formed into "rape squads" to rape and infect Tutsi women; Men and women both suffered sexual mutilation (some after having been raped) by having their genitalia hacked with machetes, knives, and sharp sticks and doused with acid.There's more but I think you get the idea.
> 
> So this raises another question: Does it require any more evil to put someone in a gas chamber than to hack a child to death with a machete?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. Whites as a group are more violent, more savage, more bellicose than any other race on the planet. Your history is littered with atrocities. These atrocities were not committed as a result of self defense. They were committed because whites felt they were superior. In effect the "manifest destiny" philosophy was at work when whites committed their atrocities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A list of some of the worst African wars since the end of WWII and the Holocaust:
> 
> First Sudanese War, 1955 - 1972 - 500,000 dead.
> Second Sudanese War, 1983 - 2005 - 1-2 million dead.
> Lord's Resistance Army Insurgency, 1987 - present - 100,000+ dead so far.
> War in Darfur, 2003 - present - 300,000 dead so far.
> South Sudanese Civil War, 2013 - present - 10,000+ dead.
> Chad/Libya Conflict,  1978 - 1987 - 8,500+ dead.
> Libyan Civil War, 2014 - present - 10,000 dead.
> Somali Civil War, 1980s - present - 300,00 - 500,000 dead.
> Eritrean War of Independence, 1961 - 1991 - 145,000 dead.
> Ethiopian Civil War, 1974 - 1991 - +/- 500,000 war dead plus 1,000,000 dead from famine.
> Eritrean-Ethiopian War, 1998 - 2000 - 70,000 - 100,000 dead.
> Congo Civil War, 1997 - 1999 - 14,000 - 25,000 dead.
> 
> So since WWII and the end of the Holocaust, blacks have slaughtered blacks to the tune of about 4 million killed just in the wars and conflicts listed here (there are many other recorded wars and conflicts on the African continent) and that's using the conservative estimates and doesn't even include the 800,000 from the Rwandan genocide. What's more, whites had nothing to do with any of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My theory is that your genetic makeup is responsible for your racism.  Europeans lacked resources hence their late arrival to civilization. Because of this lack of resources europeans developed into war mongering, violent people. Lack of melanin may have inspired a better perception of a boundary between "us" and "them". There is a reason whites are the ones that came up with a way to classify races and put them in a pecking order with whites supposedly at the top.
Click to expand...


Firstly, this is precisely the sort of thinking that prompted whites to enslave blacks, i.e. blacks were genetically inferior. Secondly, I take it you are a Christian man (correct me if I'm wrong); do you honestly believe God made men genetically unequal? Did you ever ask God why he made whites more violent? Or for that matter, why he made other races weaker and more subservient?
How about freewill? Doesn't your religion teach that each person has the freewill to sin against God of their own volition? How far does your faith go? Does it go all the way or only as far as the color line between blacks and whites?



> You can paint it anyway you like. The bottom line is any atrocities in Africa were engineered and often aided by whites. Even so there is still no match for the sheer number of deaths directly attributable to whites.  I mean you guys wiped out entire multiple cultures.



Whites were involved in none of the wars or conflicts I listed.



> That question prompts a question from me. Is it more evil to hack a child to death, feed a child to alligators, lynch a child and cut off their testicles and sell them as souvenirs?



I'll answer yours when you answer mine.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course there wasn't, that's what makes it hypothetical. And you know as well as I do that if the Hutus had not managed to take control when they did, the slaughter would have continued.
> 
> There isn't an equivalence of numbers but there _is_ an equivalence of bloodthirstiness. It takes the same amount of evil to kill 800,000 as it does to kill 6 million.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I don't know that. Nor do you. But what we can both accurately state is whites colonized every continent and have killed over 1 billion people in the process. It is just this simple:
> 
> _3 And why beholdest thou the mote that is in thy brother's eye, but considerest not the beam that is in thine own eye? 4 Or how wilt thou say to thy brother, Let me pull out the mote out of thine eye; and, behold, a beam is in thine own eye? 5 Thou hypocrite, first cast out the beam out of thine own eye; and then shalt thou see clearly to cast out the mote out of thy brother's eye._
> 
> *Matthew 7:3-5 King James Version (KJV)*
> 
> Yeah we blacks have some motes in our eyes, but whites have the bean. So then cast out that beam before you start talking to us about what the same amount of evil is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You gotta be fucking kidding me. This verse is about judging others and applies to _everyone _and _anyone _that would judge others more harshly than themselves_, _including you and other blacks like you.
> I'm not the one passing judgement here, you are. So before you behold the mote of white evil in my eye, tend to the beam of black evil in your own and stop blaming whites for Rwandans taking up machetes and guns of their own freewill and slaughtering each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people have been by far the most evil. Not even close.
> 
> Black people have not done a thing to white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So because Rwandan blacks killed other blacks, it is somehow less evil?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And white people you should be thankful that we don't think like you. Because if the shoe was on the foot ? White people would have a murderous rage towards black people...._hell they already do !!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Judging by your criteria, the Rwandans certainly thought like whites. They just killed people of their own race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The evil that inspired the event came from whites meddling in Africa.
Click to expand...


So we have white evil that inspired the event, what evil made them pick up machetes and hack women and children?


----------



## Asclepias

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? You do realize whites killed 6 million people that were white like them. How many died in Rwanda? Way less than that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the matter, Rwandan Genocide atrocity not atrocious enough for you?
> 
> Given the savagery of the Rwandan Genocide and considering that up to 800,000 people were slaughtered within a hundred days, do you really think skin color had anything to do with the lower body count than the Holocaust?
> 
> If there had been 6 million Hutus to kill and they had enough time (the Holocaust lasted  four years) and no one to stop them, given the nature and level of butchery, I've no doubt they would have killed that many.
> 
> You guys always look at these things in terms of body counts and while body counts are interesting factoids, they say nothing about the soul of one race as compared to another. History has proven that no one race is more capable of atrocity than another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you used Rwanda you not only failed the described terms, you forgot that the Rwanda massacre was a direct result of white people fucking up in Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked IM2 this question in another thread and he refused to answer so I'll ask you: If the actions of the white colonizers is directly responsible and to be blamed for the hatred between the Hutus and Tutsis and the subsequent genocide, who is responsible for my racism?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The question was to name one atrocity whites *have not *committed that was worse.  Since whites have clearly killed (by a vast amount) more people at a single instance than any atrocity known to man your example fails.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The question is irrelevant and based on a false premise that whites are inherently more evil. Unless we're talking strictly about numbers for the sake of discussing generic information, the body counts mean nothing. However, if we're talking about the capability to do evil, Rwanda disproves your premise at one machete stroke. On top of that, the 1994 genocide was not the only one in that country. There was one in 1972 started by the Tutsis where at least 80,000 were killed. The Hutu armed response to this massacre resulted in thousands more killed. So not only are Rwandans guilty of genocide, they are twice guilty.
> 
> A quick look at some of the actions by the Hutu perpetrators: Hutus not only killed Tutsis, they slaughtered moderate members and Tutsi sympathizers within their own tribe; Hutu husbands killed their own Tutsi wives; Tutsis women were taken away as sex slaves; Children were clubbed and hacked to death along with adults; HIV-infected patients were formed into "rape squads" to rape and infect Tutsi women; Men and women both suffered sexual mutilation (some after having been raped) by having their genitalia hacked with machetes, knives, and sharp sticks and doused with acid.There's more but I think you get the idea.
> 
> So this raises another question: Does it require any more evil to put someone in a gas chamber than to hack a child to death with a machete?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. Whites as a group are more violent, more savage, more bellicose than any other race on the planet. Your history is littered with atrocities. These atrocities were not committed as a result of self defense. They were committed because whites felt they were superior. In effect the "manifest destiny" philosophy was at work when whites committed their atrocities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A list of some of the worst African wars since the end of WWII and the Holocaust:
> 
> First Sudanese War, 1955 - 1972 - 500,000 dead.
> Second Sudanese War, 1983 - 2005 - 1-2 million dead.
> Lord's Resistance Army Insurgency, 1987 - present - 100,000+ dead so far.
> War in Darfur, 2003 - present - 300,000 dead so far.
> South Sudanese Civil War, 2013 - present - 10,000+ dead.
> Chad/Libya Conflict,  1978 - 1987 - 8,500+ dead.
> Libyan Civil War, 2014 - present - 10,000 dead.
> Somali Civil War, 1980s - present - 300,00 - 500,000 dead.
> Eritrean War of Independence, 1961 - 1991 - 145,000 dead.
> Ethiopian Civil War, 1974 - 1991 - +/- 500,000 war dead plus 1,000,000 dead from famine.
> Eritrean-Ethiopian War, 1998 - 2000 - 70,000 - 100,000 dead.
> Congo Civil War, 1997 - 1999 - 14,000 - 25,000 dead.
> 
> So since WWII and the end of the Holocaust, blacks have slaughtered blacks to the tune of about 4 million killed just in the wars and conflicts listed here (there are many other recorded wars and conflicts on the African continent) and that's using the conservative estimates and doesn't even include the 800,000 from the Rwandan genocide. What's more, whites had nothing to do with any of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My theory is that your genetic makeup is responsible for your racism.  Europeans lacked resources hence their late arrival to civilization. Because of this lack of resources europeans developed into war mongering, violent people. Lack of melanin may have inspired a better perception of a boundary between "us" and "them". There is a reason whites are the ones that came up with a way to classify races and put them in a pecking order with whites supposedly at the top.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Firstly, this is precisely the sort of thinking that prompted whites to enslave blacks, i.e. blacks were genetically inferior. Secondly, I take it you are a Christian man; do you honestly believe God made men genetically unequal? Did you ever ask God why he made whites more violent? Or for that matter, why he made other races weaker and more subservient?
> How about freewill? Doesn't your religion teach that each person has the freewill to sin against God of their own volition? How far does your faith go? Does it go all the way or only as far as the color line between blacks and whites?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can paint it anyway you like. The bottom line is any atrocities in Africa were engineered and often aided by whites. Even so there is still no match for the sheer number of deaths directly attributable to whites.  I mean you guys wiped out entire multiple cultures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites were involved in none of the wars or conflicts I listed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That question prompts a question from me. Is it more evil to hack a child to death, feed a child to alligators, lynch a child and cut off their testicles and sell them as souvenirs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll answer yours when you answer mine.
Click to expand...

No. Its not the same thinking at all. There is no assumption of inferiority in believing whites are genetically more violent.  Its merely a theory propped up by the violent history of the white race.  Its pretty evident god made races unequal. If he had whites would be able to produce melanin in sufficient quantities to protect themselves from the sun. Never thought to ask god why whites were so violent. I'm pretty sure he has a plan to get rid of them. I dont know any races that are subservient. Whites are the weakest race IMO.  

Each person has free will, however we know that people are social animals that can be influenced or led to act in ways that their free will would normally direct them not to do.  Thats why you have some whites that are compassionate, truth tellers, and non violent.

Whites were involved in every war or conflict you listed. Check the dates. If it was after 1881 then whites were involved.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

I did nothing to deserve any shame.  My ancestors were not here when the founders set up the U.S. so they had no part in it.

The only part my ancestors had in slavery was my Great (x3) Grandfather was forced to fight in the Louisiana Cavalry.  He never owned any slaves and competed directly with plantations who did own slaves.  He was a victim.

No guilt.  No shame.  

I would say I am white and proud of it, but doing so automatically makes me a skinhead or klansman.


----------



## Asclepias

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I don't know that. Nor do you. But what we can both accurately state is whites colonized every continent and have killed over 1 billion people in the process. It is just this simple:
> 
> _3 And why beholdest thou the mote that is in thy brother's eye, but considerest not the beam that is in thine own eye? 4 Or how wilt thou say to thy brother, Let me pull out the mote out of thine eye; and, behold, a beam is in thine own eye? 5 Thou hypocrite, first cast out the beam out of thine own eye; and then shalt thou see clearly to cast out the mote out of thy brother's eye._
> 
> *Matthew 7:3-5 King James Version (KJV)*
> 
> Yeah we blacks have some motes in our eyes, but whites have the bean. So then cast out that beam before you start talking to us about what the same amount of evil is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You gotta be fucking kidding me. This verse is about judging others and applies to _everyone _and _anyone _that would judge others more harshly than themselves_, _including you and other blacks like you.
> I'm not the one passing judgement here, you are. So before you behold the mote of white evil in my eye, tend to the beam of black evil in your own and stop blaming whites for Rwandans taking up machetes and guns of their own freewill and slaughtering each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people have been by far the most evil. Not even close.
> 
> Black people have not done a thing to white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So because Rwandan blacks killed other blacks, it is somehow less evil?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And white people you should be thankful that we don't think like you. Because if the shoe was on the foot ? White people would have a murderous rage towards black people...._hell they already do !!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Judging by your criteria, the Rwandans certainly thought like whites. They just killed people of their own race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The evil that inspired the event came from whites meddling in Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we have white evil that inspired the event, what evil made them pick up machetes and hack women and children?
Click to expand...

White people. White philosophy.


----------



## Asclepias

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> I did nothing to deserve any shame.  My ancestors were not here when the founders set up the U.S. so they had no part in it.
> 
> The only part my ancestors had in slavery was my Great (x3) Grandfather was forced to fight in the Louisiana Cavalry.  He never owned any slaves and competed directly with plantations who did own slaves.  He was a victim.
> 
> No guilt.  No shame.
> 
> I would say I am white and proud of it, but doing so automatically makes me a skinhead or klansman.


Thanks for your honesty and there is nothing wrong with being proud of being white.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Asclepias said:


> No. Its not the same thinking at all. There is no assumption of inferiority in believing whites are genetically more violent. Its merely a theory propped up by the violent history of the white race.


If we use that standard, current evidence suggests that white people are not even close to the most violent race in America.  

I don't like to condemn a person because of the allegedly inherent traits of his race.  Each person is different and individual, standing alone, regardless of race.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Asclepias said:


> Thanks for your honesty and there is nothing wrong with being proud of being white.


I know, but so many racist asswipes have said it that it has a negative feel.  It's become akin to yelling "white power" while making the heil Hitler sign.


----------



## Circe

Asclepias said:


> If Blacks didnt have the juice why did you need a head start?



So let's see --- for fully 300 years blacks were not able to stop themselves GETTING enslaved, and then they couldn't get free?

And after somebody white emancipated them, they were unable to succeed in any way for fully 150 years?

I know what conclusions that brings me to make.

You should probably give up, Asclepias. You are on a losing position.


----------



## Asclepias

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. Its not the same thinking at all. There is no assumption of inferiority in believing whites are genetically more violent. Its merely a theory propped up by the violent history of the white race.
> 
> 
> 
> If we use that standard, current evidence suggests that white people are not even close to the most violent race in America.
> 
> I don't like to condemn a person because of the allegedly inherent traits of his race.  Each person is different and individual, standing alone, regardless of race.
Click to expand...

I disagree. Current evidence is manipulated to make whites look less violent now. We can only go on historical records when whites bragged about being violent.


----------



## Circe

Asclepias said:


> No I was talking about slavery, Black Codes, Jim Crow etc etc.



Why don't you just go back to Africa, Asclepias? I'm always amazed blacks like you don't just go back and be happy there, where your people came from. You are obviously very unhappy here. Why not start over, pretend slavery never happened while you live in Africa?


----------



## Asclepias

Circe said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I was talking about slavery, Black Codes, Jim Crow etc etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you just go back to Africa, Asclepias? I'm always amazed blacks like you don't just go back and be happy there, where your people came from. You are obviously very unhappy here. Why not start over, pretend slavery never happened while you live in Africa?
Click to expand...

I am but even it I wasnt why should I go back to Africa when my family and assets are here? Who said I wasnt happy here?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Let's be honest.  It has become taboo to say that you're proud to be white.

White people have been ruthlessly dominating the world for generations.  But, it's taboo for me to show a little team spirit.

We need a race draft a la Dave Chapelle.


----------



## Asclepias

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Let's be honest.  It has become taboo to say that you're proud to be white.
> 
> White people have been ruthlessly dominating the world for generations.  But, it's taboo for me to show a little team spirit.
> 
> We need a race draft a la Dave Chapelle.


I think its kinda weird to say youre proud to be white but then I dont know the rationale.  I wouldnt get mad at someone that said it.


----------



## theHawk

Asclepias said:


> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?


Fuck no, I’m proud of my white privilege.  If you don’t like it go back to Africa.


----------



## Circe

Asclepias said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I was talking about slavery, Black Codes, Jim Crow etc etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you just go back to Africa, Asclepias? I'm always amazed blacks like you don't just go back and be happy there, where your people came from. You are obviously very unhappy here. Why not start over, pretend slavery never happened while you live in Africa?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am but even it I wasnt why should I go back to Africa when my family and assets are here? Who said I wasnt happy here?
Click to expand...


Ha. You hate America; you hate whites. I've been here years, and it's your main posting attitude.

I wouldn't stay in a country if I hated it that much. The reason I think blacks stay here instead of going back to Africa when they could, easily and cheaply, is that they know the living standards are the world's worst and they like the welfare here and the enforced better standards and policing instead of constant machete killings and bribery and corruption. Everything we whites do for them. But they can't live up to it, contribute. It's just all drugs, prostitution, crime, gangs, shootings, etc.

It would be so much better for us if blacks just went back to Africa. Instead, they out-reproduced us and now have blocked access to the entire Caribbean and much of South America. And of course to all our great cities, which aren't safe to go into anymore.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Don't go "back" to Africa.  Stick around and hang with us.  

Anybody who says that can go back to France or wince the fuck their racist ancestors came (how's that for grammar?).


----------



## Asclepias

theHawk said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck no, I’m proud of my white privilege.  If you don’t like it go back to Africa.
Click to expand...

Thank you for you honesty. I dont care if youre proud but if I did I would stay here and give you indigestion instead of going back to Africa.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Asclepias said:


> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?



Hate to tell you Slavery is not dead and is alive and thriving business around the world, and blacks were not the only slaves back then nor now but alas you will disagree...

To answer your question: No!


----------



## Asclepias

Circe said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I was talking about slavery, Black Codes, Jim Crow etc etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you just go back to Africa, Asclepias? I'm always amazed blacks like you don't just go back and be happy there, where your people came from. You are obviously very unhappy here. Why not start over, pretend slavery never happened while you live in Africa?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am but even it I wasnt why should I go back to Africa when my family and assets are here? Who said I wasnt happy here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha. You hate America; you hate whites. I've been here years, and it's your main posting attitude.
> 
> I wouldn't stay in a country if I hated it that much. The reason I think blacks stay here instead of going back to Africa when they could, easily and cheaply, is that they know the living standards are the world's worst and they like the welfare here and the enforced better standards and policing instead of constant machete killings and bribery and corruption. Everything we whites do for them. But they can't live up to it, contribute. It's just all drugs, prostitution, crime, gangs, shootings, etc.
> 
> It would be so much better for us if blacks just went back to Africa. Instead, they out-reproduced us and now have blocked access to the entire Caribbean and much of South America. And of course to all our great cities, which aren't safe to go into anymore.
Click to expand...

I dont hate anyone. Hate is based in fear and there is no white person I have ever feared.  If you dont like me pointing out the fact that whites are racist then move back to europe.

I dont hate the country. The country hasnt done anything to me.  Blacks built this country. For free.

You only have your white founders that understood you needed massive help to build this country for your problem. If you dont like Blacks in this country you are free to move to a white only country. I wont miss you and good riddance.


----------



## Asclepias

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to tell you Slavery is not dead and is alive and thriving business around the world, and blacks were not the only slaves back then nor now but alas you will disagree...
> 
> To answer your question: No!
Click to expand...

Thanks for answering honestly after you deflected.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Asclepias said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to tell you Slavery is not dead and is alive and thriving business around the world, and blacks were not the only slaves back then nor now but alas you will disagree...
> 
> To answer your question: No!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for answering honestly after you deflected.
Click to expand...


I did not deflected on anything at all and stated a damn fact slavery is still alive today and it is those like you that believe only blacks suffered even here in the States...

You should apologize for believing blacks are the only ones that suffered here in the States!


----------



## Asclepias

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to tell you Slavery is not dead and is alive and thriving business around the world, and blacks were not the only slaves back then nor now but alas you will disagree...
> 
> To answer your question: No!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for answering honestly after you deflected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not deflected on anything at all and stated a damn fact slavery is still alive today and it is those like you that believe only blacks suffered even here in the States...
> 
> You should apologize for believing blacks are the only ones that suffered here in the States!
Click to expand...

I didnt ask if slavery was still alive. Thats why I said you deflected.


----------



## abu afak

Paul Essien said:


> ...Because we live in a system of white supremacy and your right black people have bad rep the world over and that just simply demonstrates the effectiveness of several hundred years of racial propaganda saying that black people are criminal, they’re going to rob you, they don’t make good neighbors, are dumb
> 
> If you have years and generations of people picking up those kinds of messages, and they do pick them up, from several different sources.
> 
> If you talk to white folks who have never even been around black folks, white folks in Russia, white folks in Poland, white folks in Serbia, even white folks in certain parts of the USA, that is people have never even been around black people, they will come forth with many of these negative stereotypes in spite of no first-hand experience.
> 
> I would lay a bet that SobieskiSavedEurope harmonica dave p Mudda abu afak have
> 
> Never been attacked by a black person
> Never been evicted by a black person
> Never had a black person deny their child the college of her choice
> Never been pulled over by a black cop
> Never been rejected for a job by a black person
> Never had a black person deny them a bank loan
> And they've never heard a black person say, "We're going to eliminate 500 jobs here - have a nice day!"
> ...


[/QUOTE]Therer are all funny/fallacious/nin equiturs, but

1. I've never been attacked by anyone Black or white.
I live in really nice places and avoid black neighborhoods As MOST DO.
(ie above 96th st in Manhattan/aka Harlem)

2. Black people don't own any property so it would be hard to be evicted by one.

3. Black people, again, were never in a position to do so.
I Got Rejected by many White People though..., some of whom did so so they could quota in More less qualified Blacks
especially Ironic/stupid this one.

4. Again, blacks are only 13% of the population/Black males 6%.
1/3 of the Black males have been in Prison system. So not alot can be cops.
AGAIN tho..
I have beeen pulleed over by Many White Cops

5. I worked on Wall street. Not too many blacks are smart ernough for the job, much less reach mgt.
I know, whern I worked we DESOPERATELY lookeed for Blacks so as to not be accused of bias.
Finding Black guys smart enough to trade securities is a 1 in 1000 shot.

6. Again the fallacies are really funny.
Black loan officers are fairly rare, because Banks/saving and blacks are natural enemies.

7. And they never heard a Black person accept the nobel Prize for Physics either.

LOL


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Asclepias said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I was talking about slavery, Black Codes, Jim Crow etc etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you just go back to Africa, Asclepias? I'm always amazed blacks like you don't just go back and be happy there, where your people came from. You are obviously very unhappy here. Why not start over, pretend slavery never happened while you live in Africa?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am but even it I wasnt why should I go back to Africa when my family and assets are here? Who said I wasnt happy here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha. You hate America; you hate whites. I've been here years, and it's your main posting attitude.
> 
> I wouldn't stay in a country if I hated it that much. The reason I think blacks stay here instead of going back to Africa when they could, easily and cheaply, is that they know the living standards are the world's worst and they like the welfare here and the enforced better standards and policing instead of constant machete killings and bribery and corruption. Everything we whites do for them. But they can't live up to it, contribute. It's just all drugs, prostitution, crime, gangs, shootings, etc.
> 
> It would be so much better for us if blacks just went back to Africa. Instead, they out-reproduced us and now have blocked access to the entire Caribbean and much of South America. And of course to all our great cities, which aren't safe to go into anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont hate anyone. Hate is based in fear and there is no white person I have ever feared.  If you dont like me pointing out the fact that whites are racist then move back to europe.
> 
> I dont hate the country. The country hasnt done anything to me.  Blacks built this country. For free.
> 
> You only have your white founders that understood you needed massive help to build this country for your problem. If you dont like Blacks in this country you are free to move to a white only country. I wont miss you and good riddance.
Click to expand...


Only blacks built this country?

I know many Native American, Chinese and Hispanic\Latino Families that also had ancestors that help build this country beside Irish, Italians, Jews and Blacks!

Oh let not forget about the Germans!

I swear you only see things as black and white and forget the others that were genocide and suffered!


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Asclepias said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to tell you Slavery is not dead and is alive and thriving business around the world, and blacks were not the only slaves back then nor now but alas you will disagree...
> 
> To answer your question: No!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for answering honestly after you deflected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not deflected on anything at all and stated a damn fact slavery is still alive today and it is those like you that believe only blacks suffered even here in the States...
> 
> You should apologize for believing blacks are the only ones that suffered here in the States!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt ask if slavery was still alive. Thats why I said you deflected.
Click to expand...


No, you just believe blacks were the only slaves in human history just like you believe only blacks built this nation!

You have an issue with reality!


----------



## Asclepias

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I was talking about slavery, Black Codes, Jim Crow etc etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you just go back to Africa, Asclepias? I'm always amazed blacks like you don't just go back and be happy there, where your people came from. You are obviously very unhappy here. Why not start over, pretend slavery never happened while you live in Africa?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am but even it I wasnt why should I go back to Africa when my family and assets are here? Who said I wasnt happy here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha. You hate America; you hate whites. I've been here years, and it's your main posting attitude.
> 
> I wouldn't stay in a country if I hated it that much. The reason I think blacks stay here instead of going back to Africa when they could, easily and cheaply, is that they know the living standards are the world's worst and they like the welfare here and the enforced better standards and policing instead of constant machete killings and bribery and corruption. Everything we whites do for them. But they can't live up to it, contribute. It's just all drugs, prostitution, crime, gangs, shootings, etc.
> 
> It would be so much better for us if blacks just went back to Africa. Instead, they out-reproduced us and now have blocked access to the entire Caribbean and much of South America. And of course to all our great cities, which aren't safe to go into anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont hate anyone. Hate is based in fear and there is no white person I have ever feared.  If you dont like me pointing out the fact that whites are racist then move back to europe.
> 
> I dont hate the country. The country hasnt done anything to me.  Blacks built this country. For free.
> 
> You only have your white founders that understood you needed massive help to build this country for your problem. If you dont like Blacks in this country you are free to move to a white only country. I wont miss you and good riddance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only blacls built this country?
> 
> I know many Native American, Chinese and Hispanic\Latino Families that also had ancestors that help buil this country beside Irish, Italians, Jews and Blacks!
> 
> Oh let not forget about the Germans!
> 
> I swear you only see things as black and white and forget the others that were genocide and suffered!
Click to expand...

Blacks did the vast majority of building this country. For free.


----------



## Asclepias

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to tell you Slavery is not dead and is alive and thriving business around the world, and blacks were not the only slaves back then nor now but alas you will disagree...
> 
> To answer your question: No!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for answering honestly after you deflected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not deflected on anything at all and stated a damn fact slavery is still alive today and it is those like you that believe only blacks suffered even here in the States...
> 
> You should apologize for believing blacks are the only ones that suffered here in the States!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt ask if slavery was still alive. Thats why I said you deflected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you just believe blacks were the only slaves in human history just like you believe only blacks built this nation!
> 
> Yoy have an issue with reality!
Click to expand...

Nope. I know whites were enslaved in europe which is where the word slave comes from. However we were talking about the US which is why I say you are deflecting.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Asclepias said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to tell you Slavery is not dead and is alive and thriving business around the world, and blacks were not the only slaves back then nor now but alas you will disagree...
> 
> To answer your question: No!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for answering honestly after you deflected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not deflected on anything at all and stated a damn fact slavery is still alive today and it is those like you that believe only blacks suffered even here in the States...
> 
> You should apologize for believing blacks are the only ones that suffered here in the States!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt ask if slavery was still alive. Thats why I said you deflected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you just believe blacks were the only slaves in human history just like you believe only blacks built this nation!
> 
> Yoy have an issue with reality!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. I know whites were enslaved in europe which is where the word slave comes from. However we were talking about the US which is why I say you are deflecting.
Click to expand...


I am not deflecting nothing and it your bigoted comments that show you only believe blacks only suffered during that time or any time in human history!


----------



## Asclepias

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for answering honestly after you deflected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not deflected on anything at all and stated a damn fact slavery is still alive today and it is those like you that believe only blacks suffered even here in the States...
> 
> You should apologize for believing blacks are the only ones that suffered here in the States!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt ask if slavery was still alive. Thats why I said you deflected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you just believe blacks were the only slaves in human history just like you believe only blacks built this nation!
> 
> Yoy have an issue with reality!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. I know whites were enslaved in europe which is where the word slave comes from. However we were talking about the US which is why I say you are deflecting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not deflecting nothing and it your bigoted comments that show you only believe blacks only suffered during that time or any time in human history!
Click to expand...

Yes you are deflecting. Not only are you talking about world events you are not addressing my post. I simply asked if you were ashamed or angry the founders and your subsequent leaders thought so low of your abilities they needed to legislate you a head start. Anything other than answering that question is a deflection.


----------



## Yarddog

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really?
> So, first "My Family" were ridiculed for being "Polish / Catholic", and then for being "White" once Affirmative Action could be used to discriminate against "Whites"?????
> 
> 
> 
> Even when they were ridiculed they were still considered to be less of a threat than Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, which Whites are as violent of a threat as "Blacks"?
> 
> I mean Russia has the highest "White" murder rate in the World, and even though they live in a lot worse poverty than Black-Americans, the murder rate of Russia is a lot lower than Afro-Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty much all whites are violent.   When I say "threat" I mean a threat to out succeed you whites which is what the topic is about. Are you embarrassed and angry your founding fathers and subsequent leadership thought so little of whites they had to develop systems to keep Blacks down so you could have a head start?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you as a man ashamed your type has had at least a 100,000 year head start on women? who have been kept under a mans thumb pretty much from the begining of time actually? how in the fuck are they ever going to catch up?  Whats with the whole "head start" concept anyway?  Are we running a race against each other?  or should we simply be trying to live together as human beings?  seems to me the point of this thread is like many on USMB. simply finding another way to be divisive. thats about it. I dont tell any man he needs to be ashamed simply for the color that he is born. Thats obviously your job around here though isnt it?. glad you have an important role to fill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That may be true of the white race but its definitely not true of the Black race. The Black race has had woman leaders,  all women armies, queens, teachers etc etc. We understand instinctively that we are equal parts in a circle. Very similar to my avatar.
> 
> Thats exactly what I want to know. Whats with the need for your founders and subsequent leaders to create a headstart for members of your race? What were they afraid of? Why didnt they feel that whites could succeed without holding back Blacks and other races? If whites wanted to simply live together in harmony they would not be such a bellicose race.  If you think asking a question is being divisive then you must be caught up in your feelings.  I simply wanted to know if white people were embarrassed by the legislated head start they were granted. If you have a problem with that then dont read the thread. If you chose to read it anyway then thats your issue. There was no part of my OP that told people how to feel. I simply asked a question.
Click to expand...



"arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?"

On this point I will say no, because I doubt that thought even crossed their minds. This level playing field concept is a view that we now have today as we look back on history. Those people.. the Europeans and Colonists were not interested so much in keeping others down but THAT was a direct consequence of their Intense competition with other European Nations. The British and Spanish used slavery as just one more resource to aquire great wealth for their respective royalties. Were they greedy ? hell yes. Do I like that? No... greed for material wealth at the expense of someone else's soul is pretty shallow.  do I like slavery? no way what so ever .... But I recognize your thread as just another way to put down America... at least that's the way I see it. Maybe I'm wrong.

Now Bear brought up a good point about early slavery in the US.  when it first started, white and black slaves alike would earn their freedom after so many years. It was more like indentured servitude, and the British early on enslaved people if they were not Christian... it wasn't so much because of their color until things later changed.

In that respect, Early slavery in the colonies was much like the slavery in Africa and the middle east that you have seemed to accept as a higher form of slavery in your past threads.  I mean, you hold no animosity for Arabs or Africans because you have stated in the past that they treated their slaves with respect ( though, that point can be argued in many cases)  

What early slavery Devolved into... and the racism that developed as people were kept segregated by this slavery was something quite horrendous.  But that devolvement was not some grand scheme by white people ... it was something that just happened incrementally one step at a time over years due to the circumstances.. and peoples greed. 

Now, If earlier forms of slavery such as the ones in Africa and the ME ( which you seem to be cozy with) did not exist, there would have been no slavery in the US whatsoever because it would not have been the world norm. So trying to pin some sort of genetic guilt on whites as you normally do doesn't work for me.

Am I ashamed of The founding fathers? No, i have no direct lineage to them.. and no emotional link to them, so its pretty hard to be ashamed. I don't like the way a lot of history played out for so many people but it just is what it is.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Asclepias said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you just go back to Africa, Asclepias? I'm always amazed blacks like you don't just go back and be happy there, where your people came from. You are obviously very unhappy here. Why not start over, pretend slavery never happened while you live in Africa?
> 
> 
> 
> I am but even it I wasnt why should I go back to Africa when my family and assets are here? Who said I wasnt happy here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha. You hate America; you hate whites. I've been here years, and it's your main posting attitude.
> 
> I wouldn't stay in a country if I hated it that much. The reason I think blacks stay here instead of going back to Africa when they could, easily and cheaply, is that they know the living standards are the world's worst and they like the welfare here and the enforced better standards and policing instead of constant machete killings and bribery and corruption. Everything we whites do for them. But they can't live up to it, contribute. It's just all drugs, prostitution, crime, gangs, shootings, etc.
> 
> It would be so much better for us if blacks just went back to Africa. Instead, they out-reproduced us and now have blocked access to the entire Caribbean and much of South America. And of course to all our great cities, which aren't safe to go into anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont hate anyone. Hate is based in fear and there is no white person I have ever feared.  If you dont like me pointing out the fact that whites are racist then move back to europe.
> 
> I dont hate the country. The country hasnt done anything to me.  Blacks built this country. For free.
> 
> You only have your white founders that understood you needed massive help to build this country for your problem. If you dont like Blacks in this country you are free to move to a white only country. I wont miss you and good riddance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only blacls built this country?
> 
> I know many Native American, Chinese and Hispanic\Latino Families that also had ancestors that help buil this country beside Irish, Italians, Jews and Blacks!
> 
> Oh let not forget about the Germans!
> 
> I swear you only see things as black and white and forget the others that were genocide and suffered!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks did the vast majority of building this country. For free.
Click to expand...


That is not what your wrote a moment ago!

In your eyes only blacks suffered under the white man while you ignored the Chinese that also worked the railroad, the Native Americans that were genocide for their land, the Irish, Germans, Italians and Jews that were cheated many times or the Hispanic\Latinos that were made second class citizens!


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Asclepias said:


> Blacks did the vast majority of building this country. For free.


See.  I told you white people are the best business people.  "Free" is right in the budget.


----------



## Asclepias

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am but even it I wasnt why should I go back to Africa when my family and assets are here? Who said I wasnt happy here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha. You hate America; you hate whites. I've been here years, and it's your main posting attitude.
> 
> I wouldn't stay in a country if I hated it that much. The reason I think blacks stay here instead of going back to Africa when they could, easily and cheaply, is that they know the living standards are the world's worst and they like the welfare here and the enforced better standards and policing instead of constant machete killings and bribery and corruption. Everything we whites do for them. But they can't live up to it, contribute. It's just all drugs, prostitution, crime, gangs, shootings, etc.
> 
> It would be so much better for us if blacks just went back to Africa. Instead, they out-reproduced us and now have blocked access to the entire Caribbean and much of South America. And of course to all our great cities, which aren't safe to go into anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont hate anyone. Hate is based in fear and there is no white person I have ever feared.  If you dont like me pointing out the fact that whites are racist then move back to europe.
> 
> I dont hate the country. The country hasnt done anything to me.  Blacks built this country. For free.
> 
> You only have your white founders that understood you needed massive help to build this country for your problem. If you dont like Blacks in this country you are free to move to a white only country. I wont miss you and good riddance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only blacls built this country?
> 
> I know many Native American, Chinese and Hispanic\Latino Families that also had ancestors that help buil this country beside Irish, Italians, Jews and Blacks!
> 
> Oh let not forget about the Germans!
> 
> I swear you only see things as black and white and forget the others that were genocide and suffered!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks did the vast majority of building this country. For free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not what your wrote a moment ago!
> 
> In your eyes only blacks suffered under the white man while you ignored the Chinese that also worked the railroad, the Native Americans that were genocide for their land, the Irish, Germans, Italians and Jews that were cheated many times or the Hispanic\Latinos that were made second class citizens!
Click to expand...

Yes thats what I wrote a moment ago.

No I didnt ignore what happened to the NA and other races. I used Blacks as an example. I dont have mention every example of whites needing help to the detriment of other races.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Asclepias said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did not deflected on anything at all and stated a damn fact slavery is still alive today and it is those like you that believe only blacks suffered even here in the States...
> 
> You should apologize for believing blacks are the only ones that suffered here in the States!
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt ask if slavery was still alive. Thats why I said you deflected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you just believe blacks were the only slaves in human history just like you believe only blacks built this nation!
> 
> Yoy have an issue with reality!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. I know whites were enslaved in europe which is where the word slave comes from. However we were talking about the US which is why I say you are deflecting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not deflecting nothing and it your bigoted comments that show you only believe blacks only suffered during that time or any time in human history!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you are deflecting. Not only are you talking about world events you are not addressing my post. I simply asked if you were ashamed or angry the founders and your subsequent leaders thought so low of your abilities they needed to legislate you a head start. Anything other than answering that question is a deflection.
Click to expand...


Your question is written by a bigot that has claimed only blacks built this nation while spitting on other minorities that also gave so much!

You see things as black and white and believe only blacks suffered during that period.

Maybe if you were Native American you would see what a bigot you are!


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Asclepias said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha. You hate America; you hate whites. I've been here years, and it's your main posting attitude.
> 
> I wouldn't stay in a country if I hated it that much. The reason I think blacks stay here instead of going back to Africa when they could, easily and cheaply, is that they know the living standards are the world's worst and they like the welfare here and the enforced better standards and policing instead of constant machete killings and bribery and corruption. Everything we whites do for them. But they can't live up to it, contribute. It's just all drugs, prostitution, crime, gangs, shootings, etc.
> 
> It would be so much better for us if blacks just went back to Africa. Instead, they out-reproduced us and now have blocked access to the entire Caribbean and much of South America. And of course to all our great cities, which aren't safe to go into anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont hate anyone. Hate is based in fear and there is no white person I have ever feared.  If you dont like me pointing out the fact that whites are racist then move back to europe.
> 
> I dont hate the country. The country hasnt done anything to me.  Blacks built this country. For free.
> 
> You only have your white founders that understood you needed massive help to build this country for your problem. If you dont like Blacks in this country you are free to move to a white only country. I wont miss you and good riddance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only blacls built this country?
> 
> I know many Native American, Chinese and Hispanic\Latino Families that also had ancestors that help buil this country beside Irish, Italians, Jews and Blacks!
> 
> Oh let not forget about the Germans!
> 
> I swear you only see things as black and white and forget the others that were genocide and suffered!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks did the vast majority of building this country. For free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not what your wrote a moment ago!
> 
> In your eyes only blacks suffered under the white man while you ignored the Chinese that also worked the railroad, the Native Americans that were genocide for their land, the Irish, Germans, Italians and Jews that were cheated many times or the Hispanic\Latinos that were made second class citizens!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes thats what I wrote a moment ago.
> 
> No I didnt ignore what happened to the NA and other races. I used Blacks as an example. I dont have mention every example just one.
Click to expand...


No, you said black built America!

So as you wrote that you made it clear no other race suffered in your mind during the time of the founding fathers until now!

You see everything as black and white and you admit you do not care about the plight of the others, which is typical of you!


----------



## Asclepias

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt ask if slavery was still alive. Thats why I said you deflected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you just believe blacks were the only slaves in human history just like you believe only blacks built this nation!
> 
> Yoy have an issue with reality!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. I know whites were enslaved in europe which is where the word slave comes from. However we were talking about the US which is why I say you are deflecting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not deflecting nothing and it your bigoted comments that show you only believe blacks only suffered during that time or any time in human history!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you are deflecting. Not only are you talking about world events you are not addressing my post. I simply asked if you were ashamed or angry the founders and your subsequent leaders thought so low of your abilities they needed to legislate you a head start. Anything other than answering that question is a deflection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your questiin is written by a bigot that has claimed only blacks built this nation while spitting on other minorities that also gave so much!
> 
> You see things as black and white and believe only blacks suffered during that period.
> 
> Maybe if you were Native American you would see what a bigot you are!
Click to expand...

You dont see the word only anywhere in my post. You made that up because you were emotional.

No. I know that other races have been done wrong by whites.

I am part NA. However, there is no law that says I have to mention all the races whites have screwed over to make my point.


----------



## Asclepias

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont hate anyone. Hate is based in fear and there is no white person I have ever feared.  If you dont like me pointing out the fact that whites are racist then move back to europe.
> 
> I dont hate the country. The country hasnt done anything to me.  Blacks built this country. For free.
> 
> You only have your white founders that understood you needed massive help to build this country for your problem. If you dont like Blacks in this country you are free to move to a white only country. I wont miss you and good riddance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only blacls built this country?
> 
> I know many Native American, Chinese and Hispanic\Latino Families that also had ancestors that help buil this country beside Irish, Italians, Jews and Blacks!
> 
> Oh let not forget about the Germans!
> 
> I swear you only see things as black and white and forget the others that were genocide and suffered!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks did the vast majority of building this country. For free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not what your wrote a moment ago!
> 
> In your eyes only blacks suffered under the white man while you ignored the Chinese that also worked the railroad, the Native Americans that were genocide for their land, the Irish, Germans, Italians and Jews that were cheated many times or the Hispanic\Latinos that were made second class citizens!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes thats what I wrote a moment ago.
> 
> No I didnt ignore what happened to the NA and other races. I used Blacks as an example. I dont have mention every example just one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you said black built America!
> 
> So as you wrote that you made it clear no other race suffered in your mind during the time of the founding fathers until now!
> 
> You see everything as black and white and you admit you do not care about the plight of the others, which is typical of you!
Click to expand...

Thats correct. Blacks did build america.

Thats called an ignorant assumption. Me not mentioning any other race is not proof I think no other race was done wrong.

Its amazing how you became a mind reader but you cant tell me what my middle name is.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked IM2 this question in another thread and he refused to answer so I'll ask you: If the actions of the white colonizers is directly responsible and to be blamed for the hatred between the Hutus and Tutsis and the subsequent genocide, who is responsible for my racism?
> 
> The question is irrelevant and based on a false premise that whites are inherently more evil. Unless we're talking strictly about numbers for the sake of discussing generic information, the body counts mean nothing. However, if we're talking about the capability to do evil, Rwanda disproves your premise at one machete stroke. On top of that, the 1994 genocide was not the only one in that country. There was one in 1972 started by the Tutsis where at least 80,000 were killed. The Hutu armed response to this massacre resulted in thousands more killed. So not only are Rwandans guilty of genocide, they are twice guilty.
> 
> A quick look at some of the actions by the Hutu perpetrators: Hutus not only killed Tutsis, they slaughtered moderate members and Tutsi sympathizers within their own tribe; Hutu husbands killed their own Tutsi wives; Tutsis women were taken away as sex slaves; Children were clubbed and hacked to death along with adults; HIV-infected patients were formed into "rape squads" to rape and infect Tutsi women; Men and women both suffered sexual mutilation (some after having been raped) by having their genitalia hacked with machetes, knives, and sharp sticks and doused with acid.There's more but I think you get the idea.
> 
> So this raises another question: Does it require any more evil to put someone in a gas chamber than to hack a child to death with a machete?
> 
> A list of some of the worst African wars since the end of WWII and the Holocaust:
> 
> First Sudanese War, 1955 - 1972 - 500,000 dead.
> Second Sudanese War, 1983 - 2005 - 1-2 million dead.
> Lord's Resistance Army Insurgency, 1987 - present - 100,000+ dead so far.
> War in Darfur, 2003 - present - 300,000 dead so far.
> South Sudanese Civil War, 2013 - present - 10,000+ dead.
> Chad/Libya Conflict,  1978 - 1987 - 8,500+ dead.
> Libyan Civil War, 2014 - present - 10,000 dead.
> Somali Civil War, 1980s - present - 300,00 - 500,000 dead.
> Eritrean War of Independence, 1961 - 1991 - 145,000 dead.
> Ethiopian Civil War, 1974 - 1991 - +/- 500,000 war dead plus 1,000,000 dead from famine.
> Eritrean-Ethiopian War, 1998 - 2000 - 70,000 - 100,000 dead.
> Congo Civil War, 1997 - 1999 - 14,000 - 25,000 dead.
> 
> So since WWII and the end of the Holocaust, blacks have slaughtered blacks to the tune of about 4 million killed just in the wars and conflicts listed here (there are many other recorded wars and conflicts on the African continent) and that's using the conservative estimates and doesn't even include the 800,000 from the Rwandan genocide. What's more, whites had nothing to do with any of them.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup and white man Joseph Stalin killed around 9 million way more than all the wars you mentioned in African combined and that 9 million is a conservative estimate. Many claim it's more like 20-25 mill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you answer the question I posed to Asclepias? Namely, does it require more evil to put someone in a gas chamber than it does to hack a child to death with a machete?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think everyone knows whites are not the only people who have done evil in history*.* So to keep bringing it up comes off as either some kind of weak “Everyone does it” excuse that eight-year-olds use or as a way to draw attention away from the evils of white history.
> 
> The past, present and future of Black Americans concern me most. And in that history whites are the main evil. That is just how it is. I did not create the world I find myself in. If I were Darfuri, no doubt I would write about the Arabic-speaking Sudanese. If I were Palestinian, it would be the Israelis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is not about whites thinking they are better than most, *this is about blacks thinking whites are worse than most.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your history as documented by those of *your own race* support this conclusion.  I mean can you explain how it is that Blacks have gone to all the continents without creating the genocide, theft, and general mayhem that whites have done?
Click to expand...


Wrong. White history only documents more killed, not that they are inherently more prone to violence. And whites killed more because they could. I.E., for whatever reason, black tribes in Africa never developed as fast as the rest of the world in terms of technology and science. Therefore, they didn't have the destructive weapons of war and ships to migrate and conquer other lands and peoples, much less the ambition to do so. Whites are not more prone to kill and conquer, they just did it first.

Violence is a human trait, not a white one.


----------



## Asclepias

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup and white man Joseph Stalin killed around 9 million way more than all the wars you mentioned in African combined and that 9 million is a conservative estimate. Many claim it's more like 20-25 mill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you answer the question I posed to Asclepias? Namely, does it require more evil to put someone in a gas chamber than it does to hack a child to death with a machete?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think everyone knows whites are not the only people who have done evil in history*.* So to keep bringing it up comes off as either some kind of weak “Everyone does it” excuse that eight-year-olds use or as a way to draw attention away from the evils of white history.
> 
> The past, present and future of Black Americans concern me most. And in that history whites are the main evil. That is just how it is. I did not create the world I find myself in. If I were Darfuri, no doubt I would write about the Arabic-speaking Sudanese. If I were Palestinian, it would be the Israelis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is not about whites thinking they are better than most, *this is about blacks thinking whites are worse than most.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your history as documented by those of *your own race* support this conclusion.  I mean can you explain how it is that Blacks have gone to all the continents without creating the genocide, theft, and general mayhem that whites have done?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. White history only documents more killed, not that they are inherently more prone to violence. And whites killed more because they could. I.E., for whatever reason, black tribes in Africa never developed as fast as the rest of the world in terms of technology and science. Therefore, they didn't have the destructive weapons of war and ships to migrate and conquer other lands and peoples, much less the ambition to do so. Whites are not more prone to kill and conquer, they just did it first.
> 
> Violence is a human trait, not a white one.
Click to expand...

Nope White history not only documents more killed it pushes the doctrine of "manifest destiny."  Should I provide you a link on what that is?

Without Black people in Africa you whites wouldnt even know what technology and science means.


----------



## IM2

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you used Rwanda you not only failed the described terms, you forgot that the Rwanda massacre was a direct result of white people fucking up in Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked IM2 this question in another thread and he refused to answer so I'll ask you: If the actions of the white colonizers is directly responsible and to be blamed for the hatred between the Hutus and Tutsis and the subsequent genocide, who is responsible for my racism?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The question was to name one atrocity whites *have not *committed that was worse.  Since whites have clearly killed (by a vast amount) more people at a single instance than any atrocity known to man your example fails.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The question is irrelevant and based on a false premise that whites are inherently more evil. Unless we're talking strictly about numbers for the sake of discussing generic information, the body counts mean nothing. However, if we're talking about the capability to do evil, Rwanda disproves your premise at one machete stroke. On top of that, the 1994 genocide was not the only one in that country. There was one in 1972 started by the Tutsis where at least 80,000 were killed. The Hutu armed response to this massacre resulted in thousands more killed. So not only are Rwandans guilty of genocide, they are twice guilty.
> 
> A quick look at some of the actions by the Hutu perpetrators: Hutus not only killed Tutsis, they slaughtered moderate members and Tutsi sympathizers within their own tribe; Hutu husbands killed their own Tutsi wives; Tutsis women were taken away as sex slaves; Children were clubbed and hacked to death along with adults; HIV-infected patients were formed into "rape squads" to rape and infect Tutsi women; Men and women both suffered sexual mutilation (some after having been raped) by having their genitalia hacked with machetes, knives, and sharp sticks and doused with acid.There's more but I think you get the idea.
> 
> So this raises another question: Does it require any more evil to put someone in a gas chamber than to hack a child to death with a machete?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. Whites as a group are more violent, more savage, more bellicose than any other race on the planet. Your history is littered with atrocities. These atrocities were not committed as a result of self defense. They were committed because whites felt they were superior. In effect the "manifest destiny" philosophy was at work when whites committed their atrocities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A list of some of the worst African wars since the end of WWII and the Holocaust:
> 
> First Sudanese War, 1955 - 1972 - 500,000 dead.
> Second Sudanese War, 1983 - 2005 - 1-2 million dead.
> Lord's Resistance Army Insurgency, 1987 - present - 100,000+ dead so far.
> War in Darfur, 2003 - present - 300,000 dead so far.
> South Sudanese Civil War, 2013 - present - 10,000+ dead.
> Chad/Libya Conflict,  1978 - 1987 - 8,500+ dead.
> Libyan Civil War, 2014 - present - 10,000 dead.
> Somali Civil War, 1980s - present - 300,00 - 500,000 dead.
> Eritrean War of Independence, 1961 - 1991 - 145,000 dead.
> Ethiopian Civil War, 1974 - 1991 - +/- 500,000 war dead plus 1,000,000 dead from famine.
> Eritrean-Ethiopian War, 1998 - 2000 - 70,000 - 100,000 dead.
> Congo Civil War, 1997 - 1999 - 14,000 - 25,000 dead.
> 
> So since WWII and the end of the Holocaust, blacks have slaughtered blacks to the tune of about 4 million killed just in the wars and conflicts listed here (there are many other recorded wars and conflicts on the African continent) and that's using the conservative estimates and doesn't even include the 800,000 from the Rwandan genocide. What's more, whites had nothing to do with any of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup and white man Joseph Stalin killed around 9 million way more than all the wars you mentioned in African combined and that 9 million is a conservative estimate. Many claim it's more like 20-25 mill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you answer the question I posed to Asclepias? Namely, does it require more evil to put someone in a gas chamber than it does to hack a child to death with a machete?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think everyone knows whites are not the only people who have done evil in history*.* So to keep bringing it up comes off as either some kind of weak “Everyone does it” excuse that eight-year-olds use or as a way to draw attention away from the evils of white history.
> 
> The past, present and future of Black Americans concern me most. And in that history whites are the main evil. That is just how it is. I did not create the world I find myself in. If I were Darfuri, no doubt I would write about the Arabic-speaking Sudanese. If I were Palestinian, it would be the Israelis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you answer the question or not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look. White people need to get over this idea that they are somehow special*. *They are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course we're not. But if we're not special then we are also not unique in the capacity for evil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are just like everyone else. But by putting up this front that they are better than most, they make themselves worse than most – because it means they turn a blind eye to the evil they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is not about whites thinking they are better than most, this is about blacks thinking whites are worse than most.
Click to expand...


No, this is about what whites have done. I have known far too many very fine whites to allow you to tell this lie because you can't face the fact of the wrongs whites have actually done. White colonizers are respnsible for the struggles that continue going on in Africa. Most of the former colonies are still controlled by white business interests in the countries that colonized them. Until you study the colonization of Africa you are ignorant of things whites did to control the masses as a minority force. Divide and conquer as used by white colonizers created animosity between some tribes that never were hostile to each other and increased hostility between those who were. White colonizers set boundaries on the continent that did not exist, some of which split land into sections where opposing tribes were combined into to one region or territory.

Whites like you need to learn that we blacks here are very well educated.  Your simplistic belief that we are just blaming whites for no reason amounts to a pile of rotting dung. You need to learn that in this case, you might b trying to argue with people who have greater knowledge of the subject you are trying to argue than you. Maybe it's wise that you spend the same amount of time we have studying these things before you come back again trying to argue the same denial based argument steeped in a lack of knowledge.


----------



## IM2

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup and white man Joseph Stalin killed around 9 million way more than all the wars you mentioned in African combined and that 9 million is a conservative estimate. Many claim it's more like 20-25 mill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you answer the question I posed to Asclepias? Namely, does it require more evil to put someone in a gas chamber than it does to hack a child to death with a machete?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think everyone knows whites are not the only people who have done evil in history*.* So to keep bringing it up comes off as either some kind of weak “Everyone does it” excuse that eight-year-olds use or as a way to draw attention away from the evils of white history.
> 
> The past, present and future of Black Americans concern me most. And in that history whites are the main evil. That is just how it is. I did not create the world I find myself in. If I were Darfuri, no doubt I would write about the Arabic-speaking Sudanese. If I were Palestinian, it would be the Israelis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is not about whites thinking they are better than most, *this is about blacks thinking whites are worse than most.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your history as documented by those of *your own race* support this conclusion.  I mean can you explain how it is that Blacks have gone to all the continents without creating the genocide, theft, and general mayhem that whites have done?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. White history only documents more killed, not that they are inherently more prone to violence. And whites killed more because they could. I.E., for whatever reason, black tribes in Africa never developed as fast as the rest of the world in terms of technology and science. Therefore, they didn't have the destructive weapons of war and ships to migrate and conquer other lands and peoples, much less the ambition to do so. Whites are not more prone to kill and conquer, they just did it first.
> 
> Violence is a human trait, not a white one.
Click to expand...


Another lie created by white history.


----------



## IM2

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. Its not the same thinking at all. There is no assumption of inferiority in believing whites are genetically more violent. Its merely a theory propped up by the violent history of the white race.
> 
> 
> 
> If we use that standard, current evidence suggests that white people are not even close to the most violent race in America.
> 
> I don't like to condemn a person because of the allegedly inherent traits of his race.  Each person is different and individual, standing alone, regardless of race.
Click to expand...


Except that current evidence does show that whites are the most violent race in America.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Asclepias said:


> Without Black people in Africa you whites wouldnt even EXIST.


Fixed.


----------



## IM2

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> I did nothing to deserve any shame.  My ancestors were not here when the founders set up the U.S. so they had no part in it.
> 
> The only part my ancestors had in slavery was my Great (x3) Grandfather was forced to fight in the Louisiana Cavalry.  He never owned any slaves and competed directly with plantations who did own slaves.  He was a victim.
> 
> No guilt.  No shame.
> 
> I would say I am white and proud of it, but doing so automatically makes me a skinhead or klansman.



Things didn't end with slavery. So if your ancestors came over here and did nothing to end things but lived free and garnered the benefits of whites only, they were part of it.


----------



## Asclepias

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even when they were ridiculed they were still considered to be less of a threat than Blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, which Whites are as violent of a threat as "Blacks"?
> 
> I mean Russia has the highest "White" murder rate in the World, and even though they live in a lot worse poverty than Black-Americans, the murder rate of Russia is a lot lower than Afro-Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty much all whites are violent.   When I say "threat" I mean a threat to out succeed you whites which is what the topic is about. Are you embarrassed and angry your founding fathers and subsequent leadership thought so little of whites they had to develop systems to keep Blacks down so you could have a head start?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you as a man ashamed your type has had at least a 100,000 year head start on women? who have been kept under a mans thumb pretty much from the begining of time actually? how in the fuck are they ever going to catch up?  Whats with the whole "head start" concept anyway?  Are we running a race against each other?  or should we simply be trying to live together as human beings?  seems to me the point of this thread is like many on USMB. simply finding another way to be divisive. thats about it. I dont tell any man he needs to be ashamed simply for the color that he is born. Thats obviously your job around here though isnt it?. glad you have an important role to fill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That may be true of the white race but its definitely not true of the Black race. The Black race has had woman leaders,  all women armies, queens, teachers etc etc. We understand instinctively that we are equal parts in a circle. Very similar to my avatar.
> 
> Thats exactly what I want to know. Whats with the need for your founders and subsequent leaders to create a headstart for members of your race? What were they afraid of? Why didnt they feel that whites could succeed without holding back Blacks and other races? If whites wanted to simply live together in harmony they would not be such a bellicose race.  If you think asking a question is being divisive then you must be caught up in your feelings.  I simply wanted to know if white people were embarrassed by the legislated head start they were granted. If you have a problem with that then dont read the thread. If you chose to read it anyway then thats your issue. There was no part of my OP that told people how to feel. I simply asked a question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?"
> 
> On this point I will say no, because I doubt that thought even crossed their minds. This level playing field concept is a view that we now have today as we look back on history. Those people.. the Europeans and Colonists were not interested so much in keeping others down but THAT was a direct consequence of their Intense competition with other European Nations. The British and Spanish used slavery as just one more resource to aquire great wealth for their respective royalties. Were they greedy ? hell yes. Do I like that? No... greed for material wealth at the expense of someone else's soul is pretty shallow.  do I like slavery? no way what so ever .... But I recognize your thread as just another way to put down America... at least that's the way I see it. Maybe I'm wrong.
> 
> Now Bear brought up a good point about early slavery in the US.  when it first started, white and black slaves alike would earn their freedom after so many years. It was more like indentured servitude, and the British early on enslaved people if they were not Christian... it wasn't so much because of their color until things later changed.
> 
> In that respect, Early slavery in the colonies was much like the slavery in Africa and the middle east that you have seemed to accept as a higher form of slavery in your past threads.  I mean, you hold no animosity for Arabs or Africans because you have stated in the past that they treated their slaves with respect ( though, that point can be argued in many cases)
> 
> What early slavery Devolved into... and the racism that developed as people were kept segregated by this slavery was something quite horrendous.  But that devolvement was not some grand scheme by white people ... it was something that just happened incrementally one step at a time over years due to the circumstances.. and peoples greed.
> 
> Now, If earlier forms of slavery such as the ones in Africa and the ME ( which you seem to be cozy with) did not exist, there would have been no slavery in the US whatsoever because it would not have been the world norm. So trying to pin some sort of genetic guilt on whites as you normally do doesn't work for me.
> 
> Am I ashamed of The founding fathers? No, i have no direct lineage to them.. and no emotional link to them, so its pretty hard to be ashamed. I don't like the way a lot of history played out for so many people but it just is what it is.
Click to expand...

I missed this.

Of course it crossed their minds. Thats why they did it.  Are you claiming they had no thoughts on the other races?  I am not putting down america. There are other races in america in case you havent noticed. I am asking if whites were upset.or embarrassed the founders and subsequent leaders thought so low of whites abilities they gave them a head start?

When Blacks and whites could earn their freedom that was before the institution of chattel slavery took hold.and it wasnt slavery. It was indentured servitude very similiar to what occurred in Africa.  Why was chattel slavery only applied to Blacks? Your mention of indentured servitude stands as proof whites thought they had to grant other whites a head start. If they made a law that whites could not be enslaved then that means they were consciously thinking about it.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

If y'all wanna start some shit and stir the pot, go with the historical FACT:


Jesus....was black.


Oh, I did it now.



White dudes on here be like:






...giving all sorts of analysis and historical bullshit.


----------



## IM2

In 1899, Britain and Egypt reached an agreement under which Sudan was run by a governor-general appointed by Egypt with British consent. In reality Sudan was effectively administered as a Crown colony. The British were keen to reverse the process, started under Muhammad Ali Pasha, of uniting the Nile Valley under Egyptian leadership, and sought to frustrate all efforts aimed at further uniting the two countries.

Under the Delimitation, Sudan's border with Abyssinia was contested by raiding tribesmen trading slaves, breaching boundaries of law. In 1905 Local chieftain Sultan Yambio reluctant to the end gave up the struggle with British forces that had occupied the Kurdofan region, finally ending the lawlessness. The continued British administration of Sudan fuelled an increasingly strident nationalist backlash, with Egyptian nationalist leaders determined to force Britain to recognise a single independent union of Egypt and Sudan. With a formal end to Ottoman rule in 1914, Sir Reginald Wingate was sent that December to occupy Sudan as the new Military Governor. Hussein Kamel was declared Sultan of Egypt and Sudan, as was his brother and successor, Fuad I. They continued upon their insistence of a single Egyptian-Sudanese state even when the Sultanate of Egypt was retitled as the Kingdom of Egypt and Sudan, but it was Sa'd Zaghlul who continued to be frustrated in the ambitions until his death in 1927.

From 1924 until independence in 1956, the British had a policy of running Sudan as two essentially separate territories, the north and south.

Sudan - Wikipedia

*First Sudanese Civil War* 

*Origins of the conflict*
Until 1946, the British government, in collaboration with the Egyptian government (under a condominium governing arrangement) administered south Sudan and north Sudan as separate regions. At this time, the two areas were merged into a single administrative region as part of British strategy in the Middle East.

This act was taken without consultation with southern leaders, who feared being subsumed by the political power of the larger north. Southern Sudan is inhabited primarily by Christians and animists and considers itself culturally sub-Saharan, while most of the north is inhabited by Muslims who were culturally Kushitic.

After the February 1953 agreement by the United Kingdom and Egypt to grant independence to Sudan, the internal tensions over the nature of the relationship of north to south were heightened. Matters reached a head as the 1 January 1956 independence day approached, as it appeared that northern leaders were backing away from commitments to create a federal government that would give the south substantial autonomy.

First Sudanese Civil War - Wikipedia

*Now if you cannot see how whites created the problems leading to this conflict, it's because you don't want to.*


----------



## Asclepias

IM2 said:


> In 1899, Britain and Egypt reached an agreement under which Sudan was run by a governor-general appointed by Egypt with British consent. In reality Sudan was effectively administered as a Crown colony. The British were keen to reverse the process, started under Muhammad Ali Pasha, of uniting the Nile Valley under Egyptian leadership, and sought to frustrate all efforts aimed at further uniting the two countries.
> 
> Under the Delimitation, Sudan's border with Abyssinia was contested by raiding tribesmen trading slaves, breaching boundaries of law. In 1905 Local chieftain Sultan Yambio reluctant to the end gave up the struggle with British forces that had occupied the Kurdofan region, finally ending the lawlessness. The continued British administration of Sudan fuelled an increasingly strident nationalist backlash, with Egyptian nationalist leaders determined to force Britain to recognise a single independent union of Egypt and Sudan. With a formal end to Ottoman rule in 1914, Sir Reginald Wingate was sent that December to occupy Sudan as the new Military Governor. Hussein Kamel was declared Sultan of Egypt and Sudan, as was his brother and successor, Fuad I. They continued upon their insistence of a single Egyptian-Sudanese state even when the Sultanate of Egypt was retitled as the Kingdom of Egypt and Sudan, but it was Sa'd Zaghlul who continued to be frustrated in the ambitions until his death in 1927.
> 
> From 1924 until independence in 1956, the British had a policy of running Sudan as two essentially separate territories, the north and south.
> 
> Sudan - Wikipedia
> 
> *First Sudanese Civil War*
> 
> *Origins of the conflict*
> Until 1946, the British government, in collaboration with the Egyptian government (under a condominium governing arrangement) administered south Sudan and north Sudan as separate regions. At this time, the two areas were merged into a single administrative region as part of British strategy in the Middle East.
> 
> This act was taken without consultation with southern leaders, who feared being subsumed by the political power of the larger north. Southern Sudan is inhabited primarily by Christians and animists and considers itself culturally sub-Saharan, while most of the north is inhabited by Muslims who were culturally Kushitic.
> 
> After the February 1953 agreement by the United Kingdom and Egypt to grant independence to Sudan, the internal tensions over the nature of the relationship of north to south were heightened. Matters reached a head as the 1 January 1956 independence day approached, as it appeared that northern leaders were backing away from commitments to create a federal government that would give the south substantial autonomy.
> 
> First Sudanese Civil War - Wikipedia
> 
> *Now if you cannot see how whites created the problems leading to this conflict, it's because you don't want to.*


They dont want to. They are desperately tied to the belief that white people are just the victims of bad PR.  It wont do any good to force them to look at the facts. I might add the facts that they themselves documented. They will just try to change the subject to something else. Its a genetic coping mechanism that whites have.


----------



## Yarddog

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, which Whites are as violent of a threat as "Blacks"?
> 
> I mean Russia has the highest "White" murder rate in the World, and even though they live in a lot worse poverty than Black-Americans, the murder rate of Russia is a lot lower than Afro-Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much all whites are violent.   When I say "threat" I mean a threat to out succeed you whites which is what the topic is about. Are you embarrassed and angry your founding fathers and subsequent leadership thought so little of whites they had to develop systems to keep Blacks down so you could have a head start?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you as a man ashamed your type has had at least a 100,000 year head start on women? who have been kept under a mans thumb pretty much from the begining of time actually? how in the fuck are they ever going to catch up?  Whats with the whole "head start" concept anyway?  Are we running a race against each other?  or should we simply be trying to live together as human beings?  seems to me the point of this thread is like many on USMB. simply finding another way to be divisive. thats about it. I dont tell any man he needs to be ashamed simply for the color that he is born. Thats obviously your job around here though isnt it?. glad you have an important role to fill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That may be true of the white race but its definitely not true of the Black race. The Black race has had woman leaders,  all women armies, queens, teachers etc etc. We understand instinctively that we are equal parts in a circle. Very similar to my avatar.
> 
> Thats exactly what I want to know. Whats with the need for your founders and subsequent leaders to create a headstart for members of your race? What were they afraid of? Why didnt they feel that whites could succeed without holding back Blacks and other races? If whites wanted to simply live together in harmony they would not be such a bellicose race.  If you think asking a question is being divisive then you must be caught up in your feelings.  I simply wanted to know if white people were embarrassed by the legislated head start they were granted. If you have a problem with that then dont read the thread. If you chose to read it anyway then thats your issue. There was no part of my OP that told people how to feel. I simply asked a question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?"
> 
> On this point I will say no, because I doubt that thought even crossed their minds. This level playing field concept is a view that we now have today as we look back on history. Those people.. the Europeans and Colonists were not interested so much in keeping others down but THAT was a direct consequence of their Intense competition with other European Nations. The British and Spanish used slavery as just one more resource to aquire great wealth for their respective royalties. Were they greedy ? hell yes. Do I like that? No... greed for material wealth at the expense of someone else's soul is pretty shallow.  do I like slavery? no way what so ever .... But I recognize your thread as just another way to put down America... at least that's the way I see it. Maybe I'm wrong.
> 
> Now Bear brought up a good point about early slavery in the US.  when it first started, white and black slaves alike would earn their freedom after so many years. It was more like indentured servitude, and the British early on enslaved people if they were not Christian... it wasn't so much because of their color until things later changed.
> 
> In that respect, Early slavery in the colonies was much like the slavery in Africa and the middle east that you have seemed to accept as a higher form of slavery in your past threads.  I mean, you hold no animosity for Arabs or Africans because you have stated in the past that they treated their slaves with respect ( though, that point can be argued in many cases)
> 
> What early slavery Devolved into... and the racism that developed as people were kept segregated by this slavery was something quite horrendous.  But that devolvement was not some grand scheme by white people ... it was something that just happened incrementally one step at a time over years due to the circumstances.. and peoples greed.
> 
> Now, If earlier forms of slavery such as the ones in Africa and the ME ( which you seem to be cozy with) did not exist, there would have been no slavery in the US whatsoever because it would not have been the world norm. So trying to pin some sort of genetic guilt on whites as you normally do doesn't work for me.
> 
> Am I ashamed of The founding fathers? No, i have no direct lineage to them.. and no emotional link to them, so its pretty hard to be ashamed. I don't like the way a lot of history played out for so many people but it just is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I missed this.
> 
> Of course it crossed their minds. Thats why they did it.  Are you claiming they had no thoughts on the other races?  I am not putting down america. There are other races in america in case you havent noticed. I am asking if whites were upset.or embarrassed the founders and subsequent leaders thought so low of whites abilities they gave them a head start?
> 
> When Blacks and whites could earn their freedom that was before the institution of chattel slavery took hold.and it wasnt slavery. It was indentured servitude very similiar to what occurred in Africa.  Why was chattel slavery only applied to Blacks? Your mention of indentured servitude stands as proof whites thought they had to grant other whites a head start. If they made a law that whites could not be enslaved then that means they were consciously thinking about it.
Click to expand...



When the British Crown had colonies all over the world including what is now the US, they were interested in getting a *head start* over the French and the Spanish and maybe the Dutch. They wanted their colonies to make them rich. Not defending that action, but they had two choices, either send their own people or enslaved Irish to do the labour needed, or enslave local indiginous people to do the work , or send Africans who had been enslaved for that purpose. They enslaved people often under the excuse that they were not Christian, just as Muslims enslaved non- muslims. People weren't enslaved just because because they were Black. There were black slaves around long before the British got involved. Why is it that Muslims had to travel to Africa to get slaves?  

Slavery devolved for the worse later on and then it became very racial. Theres a lot of reasons for that including the fact that it was easier to keep slaves around who looked different than you did... probably easier to keep track of for slave holders and it would have become a conveinience probably. After a while that segregation would have heightened racism.  But thats not the way it started out. So another question can be asked here. Are black people ashamed of other blacks who enslaved their own.. or ashamed of Muslims who sold black slaves and made this the normal condition around the world before white people got involved?  
Actually I don't think they need be ashamed at all. thats just the history of what happened. Black people today have absolutely nothing to do with that. No reason to appologize


----------



## IM2

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much all whites are violent.   When I say "threat" I mean a threat to out succeed you whites which is what the topic is about. Are you embarrassed and angry your founding fathers and subsequent leadership thought so little of whites they had to develop systems to keep Blacks down so you could have a head start?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you as a man ashamed your type has had at least a 100,000 year head start on women? who have been kept under a mans thumb pretty much from the begining of time actually? how in the fuck are they ever going to catch up?  Whats with the whole "head start" concept anyway?  Are we running a race against each other?  or should we simply be trying to live together as human beings?  seems to me the point of this thread is like many on USMB. simply finding another way to be divisive. thats about it. I dont tell any man he needs to be ashamed simply for the color that he is born. Thats obviously your job around here though isnt it?. glad you have an important role to fill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That may be true of the white race but its definitely not true of the Black race. The Black race has had woman leaders,  all women armies, queens, teachers etc etc. We understand instinctively that we are equal parts in a circle. Very similar to my avatar.
> 
> Thats exactly what I want to know. Whats with the need for your founders and subsequent leaders to create a headstart for members of your race? What were they afraid of? Why didnt they feel that whites could succeed without holding back Blacks and other races? If whites wanted to simply live together in harmony they would not be such a bellicose race.  If you think asking a question is being divisive then you must be caught up in your feelings.  I simply wanted to know if white people were embarrassed by the legislated head start they were granted. If you have a problem with that then dont read the thread. If you chose to read it anyway then thats your issue. There was no part of my OP that told people how to feel. I simply asked a question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?"
> 
> On this point I will say no, because I doubt that thought even crossed their minds. This level playing field concept is a view that we now have today as we look back on history. Those people.. the Europeans and Colonists were not interested so much in keeping others down but THAT was a direct consequence of their Intense competition with other European Nations. The British and Spanish used slavery as just one more resource to aquire great wealth for their respective royalties. Were they greedy ? hell yes. Do I like that? No... greed for material wealth at the expense of someone else's soul is pretty shallow.  do I like slavery? no way what so ever .... But I recognize your thread as just another way to put down America... at least that's the way I see it. Maybe I'm wrong.
> 
> Now Bear brought up a good point about early slavery in the US.  when it first started, white and black slaves alike would earn their freedom after so many years. It was more like indentured servitude, and the British early on enslaved people if they were not Christian... it wasn't so much because of their color until things later changed.
> 
> In that respect, Early slavery in the colonies was much like the slavery in Africa and the middle east that you have seemed to accept as a higher form of slavery in your past threads.  I mean, you hold no animosity for Arabs or Africans because you have stated in the past that they treated their slaves with respect ( though, that point can be argued in many cases)
> 
> What early slavery Devolved into... and the racism that developed as people were kept segregated by this slavery was something quite horrendous.  But that devolvement was not some grand scheme by white people ... it was something that just happened incrementally one step at a time over years due to the circumstances.. and peoples greed.
> 
> Now, If earlier forms of slavery such as the ones in Africa and the ME ( which you seem to be cozy with) did not exist, there would have been no slavery in the US whatsoever because it would not have been the world norm. So trying to pin some sort of genetic guilt on whites as you normally do doesn't work for me.
> 
> Am I ashamed of The founding fathers? No, i have no direct lineage to them.. and no emotional link to them, so its pretty hard to be ashamed. I don't like the way a lot of history played out for so many people but it just is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I missed this.
> 
> Of course it crossed their minds. Thats why they did it.  Are you claiming they had no thoughts on the other races?  I am not putting down america. There are other races in america in case you havent noticed. I am asking if whites were upset.or embarrassed the founders and subsequent leaders thought so low of whites abilities they gave them a head start?
> 
> When Blacks and whites could earn their freedom that was before the institution of chattel slavery took hold.and it wasnt slavery. It was indentured servitude very similiar to what occurred in Africa.  Why was chattel slavery only applied to Blacks? Your mention of indentured servitude stands as proof whites thought they had to grant other whites a head start. If they made a law that whites could not be enslaved then that means they were consciously thinking about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When the British Crown had colonies all over the world including what is now the US, they were interested in getting a *head start* over the French and the Spanish and maybe the Dutch. They wanted their colonies to make them rich. Not defending that action, but they had two choices, either send their own people or enslaved Irish to do the labour needed, or enslave local indiginous people to do the work , or send Africans who had been enslaved for that purpose. They enslaved people often under the excuse that they were not Christian, just as Muslims enslaved non- muslims. People weren't enslaved just because because they were Black. There were black slaves around long before the British got involved. Why is it that Muslims had to travel to Africa to get slaves?
> 
> Slavery devolved for the worse later on and then it became very racial. Theres a lot of reasons for that including the fact that it was easier to keep slaves around who looked different than you did... probably easier to keep track of for slave holders and it would have become a conveinience probably. After a while that segregation would have heightened racism.  But thats not the way it started out. So another question can be asked here. Are black people ashamed of other blacks who enslaved their own.. or ashamed of Muslims who sold black slaves and made this the normal condition around the world before white people got involved?
> Actually I don't think they need be ashamed at all. thats just the history of what happened. Black people today have absolutely nothing to do with that. No reason to appologize
Click to expand...


Pure bullshit and an example of what A just pointed out.


----------



## Asclepias

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much all whites are violent.   When I say "threat" I mean a threat to out succeed you whites which is what the topic is about. Are you embarrassed and angry your founding fathers and subsequent leadership thought so little of whites they had to develop systems to keep Blacks down so you could have a head start?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you as a man ashamed your type has had at least a 100,000 year head start on women? who have been kept under a mans thumb pretty much from the begining of time actually? how in the fuck are they ever going to catch up?  Whats with the whole "head start" concept anyway?  Are we running a race against each other?  or should we simply be trying to live together as human beings?  seems to me the point of this thread is like many on USMB. simply finding another way to be divisive. thats about it. I dont tell any man he needs to be ashamed simply for the color that he is born. Thats obviously your job around here though isnt it?. glad you have an important role to fill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That may be true of the white race but its definitely not true of the Black race. The Black race has had woman leaders,  all women armies, queens, teachers etc etc. We understand instinctively that we are equal parts in a circle. Very similar to my avatar.
> 
> Thats exactly what I want to know. Whats with the need for your founders and subsequent leaders to create a headstart for members of your race? What were they afraid of? Why didnt they feel that whites could succeed without holding back Blacks and other races? If whites wanted to simply live together in harmony they would not be such a bellicose race.  If you think asking a question is being divisive then you must be caught up in your feelings.  I simply wanted to know if white people were embarrassed by the legislated head start they were granted. If you have a problem with that then dont read the thread. If you chose to read it anyway then thats your issue. There was no part of my OP that told people how to feel. I simply asked a question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?"
> 
> On this point I will say no, because I doubt that thought even crossed their minds. This level playing field concept is a view that we now have today as we look back on history. Those people.. the Europeans and Colonists were not interested so much in keeping others down but THAT was a direct consequence of their Intense competition with other European Nations. The British and Spanish used slavery as just one more resource to aquire great wealth for their respective royalties. Were they greedy ? hell yes. Do I like that? No... greed for material wealth at the expense of someone else's soul is pretty shallow.  do I like slavery? no way what so ever .... But I recognize your thread as just another way to put down America... at least that's the way I see it. Maybe I'm wrong.
> 
> Now Bear brought up a good point about early slavery in the US.  when it first started, white and black slaves alike would earn their freedom after so many years. It was more like indentured servitude, and the British early on enslaved people if they were not Christian... it wasn't so much because of their color until things later changed.
> 
> In that respect, Early slavery in the colonies was much like the slavery in Africa and the middle east that you have seemed to accept as a higher form of slavery in your past threads.  I mean, you hold no animosity for Arabs or Africans because you have stated in the past that they treated their slaves with respect ( though, that point can be argued in many cases)
> 
> What early slavery Devolved into... and the racism that developed as people were kept segregated by this slavery was something quite horrendous.  But that devolvement was not some grand scheme by white people ... it was something that just happened incrementally one step at a time over years due to the circumstances.. and peoples greed.
> 
> Now, If earlier forms of slavery such as the ones in Africa and the ME ( which you seem to be cozy with) did not exist, there would have been no slavery in the US whatsoever because it would not have been the world norm. So trying to pin some sort of genetic guilt on whites as you normally do doesn't work for me.
> 
> Am I ashamed of The founding fathers? No, i have no direct lineage to them.. and no emotional link to them, so its pretty hard to be ashamed. I don't like the way a lot of history played out for so many people but it just is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I missed this.
> 
> Of course it crossed their minds. Thats why they did it.  Are you claiming they had no thoughts on the other races?  I am not putting down america. There are other races in america in case you havent noticed. I am asking if whites were upset.or embarrassed the founders and subsequent leaders thought so low of whites abilities they gave them a head start?
> 
> When Blacks and whites could earn their freedom that was before the institution of chattel slavery took hold.and it wasnt slavery. It was indentured servitude very similiar to what occurred in Africa.  Why was chattel slavery only applied to Blacks? Your mention of indentured servitude stands as proof whites thought they had to grant other whites a head start. If they made a law that whites could not be enslaved then that means they were consciously thinking about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When the British Crown had colonies all over the world including what is now the US, they were interested in getting a *head start* over the French and the Spanish and maybe the Dutch. They wanted their colonies to make them rich. Not defending that action, but they had two choices, either send their own people or enslaved Irish to do the labour needed, or enslave local indiginous people to do the work , or send Africans who had been enslaved for that purpose. They enslaved people often under the excuse that they were not Christian, just as Muslims enslaved non- muslims. People weren't enslaved just because because they were Black. There were black slaves around long before the British got involved. Why is it that Muslims had to travel to Africa to get slaves?
> 
> Slavery devolved for the worse later on and then it became very racial. Theres a lot of reasons for that including the fact that it was easier to keep slaves around who looked different than you did... probably easier to keep track of for slave holders and it would have become a conveinience probably. After a while that segregation would have heightened racism.  But thats not the way it started out. So another question can be asked here. Are black people ashamed of other blacks who enslaved their own.. or ashamed of Muslims who sold black slaves and made this the normal condition around the world before white people got involved?
> Actually I don't think they need be ashamed at all. thats just the history of what happened. Black people today have absolutely nothing to do with that. No reason to appologize
Click to expand...

Whites were always involved. They enslaved other whites. Thats where the word slave comes from.  Other than that you totally deflected from my post. Whites in the US instituted chattel slavery and excluded whites from it. If they werent thinking about granting whites a head start why didnt they include whites in chattel slavery?


----------



## Asclepias

IM2 said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you as a man ashamed your type has had at least a 100,000 year head start on women? who have been kept under a mans thumb pretty much from the begining of time actually? how in the fuck are they ever going to catch up?  Whats with the whole "head start" concept anyway?  Are we running a race against each other?  or should we simply be trying to live together as human beings?  seems to me the point of this thread is like many on USMB. simply finding another way to be divisive. thats about it. I dont tell any man he needs to be ashamed simply for the color that he is born. Thats obviously your job around here though isnt it?. glad you have an important role to fill.
> 
> 
> 
> That may be true of the white race but its definitely not true of the Black race. The Black race has had woman leaders,  all women armies, queens, teachers etc etc. We understand instinctively that we are equal parts in a circle. Very similar to my avatar.
> 
> Thats exactly what I want to know. Whats with the need for your founders and subsequent leaders to create a headstart for members of your race? What were they afraid of? Why didnt they feel that whites could succeed without holding back Blacks and other races? If whites wanted to simply live together in harmony they would not be such a bellicose race.  If you think asking a question is being divisive then you must be caught up in your feelings.  I simply wanted to know if white people were embarrassed by the legislated head start they were granted. If you have a problem with that then dont read the thread. If you chose to read it anyway then thats your issue. There was no part of my OP that told people how to feel. I simply asked a question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?"
> 
> On this point I will say no, because I doubt that thought even crossed their minds. This level playing field concept is a view that we now have today as we look back on history. Those people.. the Europeans and Colonists were not interested so much in keeping others down but THAT was a direct consequence of their Intense competition with other European Nations. The British and Spanish used slavery as just one more resource to aquire great wealth for their respective royalties. Were they greedy ? hell yes. Do I like that? No... greed for material wealth at the expense of someone else's soul is pretty shallow.  do I like slavery? no way what so ever .... But I recognize your thread as just another way to put down America... at least that's the way I see it. Maybe I'm wrong.
> 
> Now Bear brought up a good point about early slavery in the US.  when it first started, white and black slaves alike would earn their freedom after so many years. It was more like indentured servitude, and the British early on enslaved people if they were not Christian... it wasn't so much because of their color until things later changed.
> 
> In that respect, Early slavery in the colonies was much like the slavery in Africa and the middle east that you have seemed to accept as a higher form of slavery in your past threads.  I mean, you hold no animosity for Arabs or Africans because you have stated in the past that they treated their slaves with respect ( though, that point can be argued in many cases)
> 
> What early slavery Devolved into... and the racism that developed as people were kept segregated by this slavery was something quite horrendous.  But that devolvement was not some grand scheme by white people ... it was something that just happened incrementally one step at a time over years due to the circumstances.. and peoples greed.
> 
> Now, If earlier forms of slavery such as the ones in Africa and the ME ( which you seem to be cozy with) did not exist, there would have been no slavery in the US whatsoever because it would not have been the world norm. So trying to pin some sort of genetic guilt on whites as you normally do doesn't work for me.
> 
> Am I ashamed of The founding fathers? No, i have no direct lineage to them.. and no emotional link to them, so its pretty hard to be ashamed. I don't like the way a lot of history played out for so many people but it just is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I missed this.
> 
> Of course it crossed their minds. Thats why they did it.  Are you claiming they had no thoughts on the other races?  I am not putting down america. There are other races in america in case you havent noticed. I am asking if whites were upset.or embarrassed the founders and subsequent leaders thought so low of whites abilities they gave them a head start?
> 
> When Blacks and whites could earn their freedom that was before the institution of chattel slavery took hold.and it wasnt slavery. It was indentured servitude very similiar to what occurred in Africa.  Why was chattel slavery only applied to Blacks? Your mention of indentured servitude stands as proof whites thought they had to grant other whites a head start. If they made a law that whites could not be enslaved then that means they were consciously thinking about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When the British Crown had colonies all over the world including what is now the US, they were interested in getting a *head start* over the French and the Spanish and maybe the Dutch. They wanted their colonies to make them rich. Not defending that action, but they had two choices, either send their own people or enslaved Irish to do the labour needed, or enslave local indiginous people to do the work , or send Africans who had been enslaved for that purpose. They enslaved people often under the excuse that they were not Christian, just as Muslims enslaved non- muslims. People weren't enslaved just because because they were Black. There were black slaves around long before the British got involved. Why is it that Muslims had to travel to Africa to get slaves?
> 
> Slavery devolved for the worse later on and then it became very racial. Theres a lot of reasons for that including the fact that it was easier to keep slaves around who looked different than you did... probably easier to keep track of for slave holders and it would have become a conveinience probably. After a while that segregation would have heightened racism.  But thats not the way it started out. So another question can be asked here. Are black people ashamed of other blacks who enslaved their own.. or ashamed of Muslims who sold black slaves and made this the normal condition around the world before white people got involved?
> Actually I don't think they need be ashamed at all. thats just the history of what happened. Black people today have absolutely nothing to do with that. No reason to appologize
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pure bullshit and an example of what A just pointed out.
Click to expand...

See wadda I mean?


----------



## IM2

"ORIGIN OF THE WORD 'SLAVE'"
[Middle English sclave, from Old French esclave, from Medieval Latin sclvus, from Sclvus, Slav (from the widespread enslavement of captured Slavs in the early Middle Ages); see Slav.]
Word History: The derivation of the word slave encapsulates a bit of European history and explains why the two words slaves and Slavs are so similar; they are, in fact, historically identical. The word slave first appears in English around 1290, spelled sclave. The spelling is based on Old French esclave from Medieval Latin sclavus, "Slav, slave," first recorded around 800. Sclavus comes from Byzantine Greek sklabos (pronounced sklävs) "Slav," which appears around 580. Sklavos approximates the Slavs' own name for themselves, the Slovnci, surviving in English Slovene and Slovenian. The spelling of English slave, closer to its original Slavic form, first appears in English in 1538. Slavs became slaves around the beginning of the ninth century when the Holy Roman Empire tried to stabilize a German-Slav frontier. By the 12th century stabilization had given way to wars of expansion and extermination that did not end until the Poles crushed the Teutonic Knights at Grunwald in 1410. · As far as the Slavs' own self-designation goes, its meaning is, understandably, better than "slave"; it comes from the Indo-European root *kleu-, whose basic meaning is "to hear" and occurs in many derivatives meaning "renown, fame." The Slavs are thus "the famous people." Slavic names ending in -slav incorporate the same word, such as Czech Bohu-slav, "God's fame," Russian Msti-slav, "vengeful fame," and Polish Stani-slaw, "famous for withstanding (enemies)."The American Heritage® Dictionary of the English Language, Fourth Edition

WHERE DID THE ORIGIN OF THE WORD 'SLAVE' REALLY COME FROM??? (INTERESTING INFO)

And for you whites who want to doubt that, here is the word from a white sourcw.

- *slave* _adjective_
*Word History* In the Middle Ages, Germanic people fought and raided other peoples, especially the Slavic peoples to the east. They took a great many captives there and sold them as slaves throughout Europe. The Slavic people were so common as slaves that writers of the time used the Latin word for "Slav," _Sclavus,_ to mean "a personal slave." The Latin word became _sclave_ in Middle English and then _slave_ in Modern English. Of course slavery and slaves had existed long before the Middle Ages. The ancient Romans used the Latin word _servus_ for "slave." This Latin word is the ancestor of our word _servant._ In French, _servus_ became _serf_ and was used for a slave who belonged to a piece of land rather than to an individual. _Serf_ has continued to mean this in both French and English, although serfs themselves no longer exist.

Definition of slave - Merriam-Webster's Student Dictionary


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

IM2 said:


> Germanic people fought and raided other peoples


And we worshiped Thor and Odin and fought to the death in battle to secure our place in Valhalla!!!



White people rule the motherfucking world!!!




Being an Alabama football fan must be like being white.


----------



## jillian

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much all whites are violent.   When I say "threat" I mean a threat to out succeed you whites which is what the topic is about. Are you embarrassed and angry your founding fathers and subsequent leadership thought so little of whites they had to develop systems to keep Blacks down so you could have a head start?
> 
> 
> 
> All whites are violent? I would not think you would stoop that low to stereotype others. You don't know all whites. Most of the violent crimes committed anywhere I have ever lived have not been by whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites as a race are violent and no. There is no equal for violence when it comes to white people. They are the supreme masters of violence. Name one atrocity whites have not  committed that is worse.  Whites are the only race to wipe another race off the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rwanda, 1994.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? You do realize whites killed 6 million people that were white like them. How many died in Rwanda? Way less than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hitler had E1b1b haplogroup which presumably comes from Africa, now why is that?
Click to expand...

I’m not sure how anyone would know that. I will, however, point out that ashkinazi jews came through North Africa and hitler’s grandmother was Jewish


----------



## jillian

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Germanic people fought and raided other peoples
> 
> 
> 
> And we worshiped Thor and Odin and fought to the death in battle to secure our place in Valhalla!!!
> 
> 
> 
> White people rule the motherfucking world!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being an Alabama football fan must be like being white.
Click to expand...


You sound pretty nuts. And who runs the world seems to ebb
And flow, doesn’t it now, silly boy?


----------



## Yarddog

IM2 said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you as a man ashamed your type has had at least a 100,000 year head start on women? who have been kept under a mans thumb pretty much from the begining of time actually? how in the fuck are they ever going to catch up?  Whats with the whole "head start" concept anyway?  Are we running a race against each other?  or should we simply be trying to live together as human beings?  seems to me the point of this thread is like many on USMB. simply finding another way to be divisive. thats about it. I dont tell any man he needs to be ashamed simply for the color that he is born. Thats obviously your job around here though isnt it?. glad you have an important role to fill.
> 
> 
> 
> That may be true of the white race but its definitely not true of the Black race. The Black race has had woman leaders,  all women armies, queens, teachers etc etc. We understand instinctively that we are equal parts in a circle. Very similar to my avatar.
> 
> Thats exactly what I want to know. Whats with the need for your founders and subsequent leaders to create a headstart for members of your race? What were they afraid of? Why didnt they feel that whites could succeed without holding back Blacks and other races? If whites wanted to simply live together in harmony they would not be such a bellicose race.  If you think asking a question is being divisive then you must be caught up in your feelings.  I simply wanted to know if white people were embarrassed by the legislated head start they were granted. If you have a problem with that then dont read the thread. If you chose to read it anyway then thats your issue. There was no part of my OP that told people how to feel. I simply asked a question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?"
> 
> On this point I will say no, because I doubt that thought even crossed their minds. This level playing field concept is a view that we now have today as we look back on history. Those people.. the Europeans and Colonists were not interested so much in keeping others down but THAT was a direct consequence of their Intense competition with other European Nations. The British and Spanish used slavery as just one more resource to aquire great wealth for their respective royalties. Were they greedy ? hell yes. Do I like that? No... greed for material wealth at the expense of someone else's soul is pretty shallow.  do I like slavery? no way what so ever .... But I recognize your thread as just another way to put down America... at least that's the way I see it. Maybe I'm wrong.
> 
> Now Bear brought up a good point about early slavery in the US.  when it first started, white and black slaves alike would earn their freedom after so many years. It was more like indentured servitude, and the British early on enslaved people if they were not Christian... it wasn't so much because of their color until things later changed.
> 
> In that respect, Early slavery in the colonies was much like the slavery in Africa and the middle east that you have seemed to accept as a higher form of slavery in your past threads.  I mean, you hold no animosity for Arabs or Africans because you have stated in the past that they treated their slaves with respect ( though, that point can be argued in many cases)
> 
> What early slavery Devolved into... and the racism that developed as people were kept segregated by this slavery was something quite horrendous.  But that devolvement was not some grand scheme by white people ... it was something that just happened incrementally one step at a time over years due to the circumstances.. and peoples greed.
> 
> Now, If earlier forms of slavery such as the ones in Africa and the ME ( which you seem to be cozy with) did not exist, there would have been no slavery in the US whatsoever because it would not have been the world norm. So trying to pin some sort of genetic guilt on whites as you normally do doesn't work for me.
> 
> Am I ashamed of The founding fathers? No, i have no direct lineage to them.. and no emotional link to them, so its pretty hard to be ashamed. I don't like the way a lot of history played out for so many people but it just is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I missed this.
> 
> Of course it crossed their minds. Thats why they did it.  Are you claiming they had no thoughts on the other races?  I am not putting down america. There are other races in america in case you havent noticed. I am asking if whites were upset.or embarrassed the founders and subsequent leaders thought so low of whites abilities they gave them a head start?
> 
> When Blacks and whites could earn their freedom that was before the institution of chattel slavery took hold.and it wasnt slavery. It was indentured servitude very similiar to what occurred in Africa.  Why was chattel slavery only applied to Blacks? Your mention of indentured servitude stands as proof whites thought they had to grant other whites a head start. If they made a law that whites could not be enslaved then that means they were consciously thinking about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When the British Crown had colonies all over the world including what is now the US, they were interested in getting a *head start* over the French and the Spanish and maybe the Dutch. They wanted their colonies to make them rich. Not defending that action, but they had two choices, either send their own people or enslaved Irish to do the labour needed, or enslave local indiginous people to do the work , or send Africans who had been enslaved for that purpose. They enslaved people often under the excuse that they were not Christian, just as Muslims enslaved non- muslims. People weren't enslaved just because because they were Black. There were black slaves around long before the British got involved. Why is it that Muslims had to travel to Africa to get slaves?
> 
> Slavery devolved for the worse later on and then it became very racial. Theres a lot of reasons for that including the fact that it was easier to keep slaves around who looked different than you did... probably easier to keep track of for slave holders and it would have become a conveinience probably. After a while that segregation would have heightened racism.  But thats not the way it started out. So another question can be asked here. Are black people ashamed of other blacks who enslaved their own.. or ashamed of Muslims who sold black slaves and made this the normal condition around the world before white people got involved?
> Actually I don't think they need be ashamed at all. thats just the history of what happened. Black people today have absolutely nothing to do with that. No reason to appologize
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pure bullshit and an example of what A just pointed out.
Click to expand...



Absolutely NOT bullshit. Are you trying to say slavery in the US started out as Chattel slavery in year 1600?  well, black slaves early on were given their freedom, so why was that then?  You do realize much of colonialism was to make the British crown rich , right? or do you think that is bullshit?


----------



## tycho1572

Asclepias said:


> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?


Are you ashamed to see the many blacks not taking advantage of the opportunities they have to better themselves?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

jillian said:


> I’m not sure how anyone would know that. I will, however, point out that ashkinazi jews came through North Africa and hitler’s grandmother was Jewish


I have heard that if you have German ancestors, you're at least partly Jewish.

If true....



 Excuse me while I light this candle thingy and don this beany hat.


----------



## Asclepias

tycho1572 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you ashamed to see the many blacks not taking advantage of the opportunities they have to better themselves?
Click to expand...

You didnt answer my question.


----------



## harmonica

Paul Essien said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the matter, Rwandan Genocide atrocity not atrocious enough for you?
> 
> Given the savagery of the Rwandan Genocide and considering that up to 800,000 people were slaughtered within a hundred days, do you really think skin color had anything to do with the lower body count than the Holocaust?
> 
> If there had been 6 million Hutus to kill and they had enough time (the Holocaust lasted  four years) and no one to stop them, given the nature and level of butchery, I've no doubt they would have killed that many.
> 
> You guys always look at these things in terms of body counts and while body counts are interesting factoids, they say nothing about the soul of one race as compared to another. History has proven that no one race is more capable of atrocity than another.
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. Whites as a group are more violent, more savage, more bellicose than any other race on the planet. Your history is littered with atrocities. These atrocities were not committed as a result of self defense. They were committed because whites felt they were superior. In effect the "manifest destiny" philosophy was at work when whites committed their atrocities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Portuguese were the biggest slavers out of Europe.
> 
> Arabs were the biggest slavers of all time.
> 
> Neither group is particularly Blonde, but yet you probably go berserk the most about Blonde Whites, just because they look more different than you.
> 
> Hilarious that IM2 insists you're not a racist, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude. Will shut the fk up about this blonde shit. You sound like a fking idiot.
> 
> I don't split white people into groups. Because when it comes to black people, they all get the same page thus the dog that would bite me in Portugal. would be the same dog that bite me in Sweden
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you suppose black people have such a terrible reputation all over the world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because we live in a system of white supremacy and your right black people have bad rep the world over and that just simply demonstrates the effectiveness of several hundred years of racial propaganda saying that black people are criminal, they’re going to rob you, they don’t make good neighbors, are dumb
> 
> If you have years and generations of people picking up those kinds of messages, and they do pick them up, from several different sources.
> 
> If you talk to white folks who have never even been around black folks, white folks in Russia, white folks in Poland, white folks in Serbia, even white folks in certain parts of the USA, that is people have never even been around black people, they will come forth with many of these negative stereotypes in spite of no first-hand experience.
> 
> I would lay a bet that SobieskiSavedEurope harmonica dave p Mudda abu afak have
> 
> Never been attacked by a black person
> Never been evicted by a black person
> Never had a black person deny their child the college of her choice
> Never been pulled over by a black cop
> Never been rejected for a job by a black person
> Never had a black person deny them a bank loan
> And they've never heard a black person say, "We're going to eliminate 500 jobs here - have a nice day!"
> Every mean word, every cruel act, every bit of pain and suffering in their lives has had a white face attached to it.
> 
> In any movie or film you need a bad guy.
> 
> *BLACK PEOPLE ARE GLOBAL BAD GUYS*
Click to expand...

bullshit--you've read my story before
I grew up in a mostly black hood
most of our friends were black
blacks jumped my brother
they wanted to fight us other times
a black family moved in 3 houses down and started giving our family a lot of trouble
racist??  maybe -- why give us trouble when we didn't even know them
but we never thought of race back  then
...I fought some black guy at a school ground where we used to play fuzz ball and tennis and my black friend fought a white guy at the same place

...bullshit--my brother works in loans--you usually don't get a loan if you don't have good credit/etc

you are so full of shit
those same things happen to white people
etc


----------



## Votto

Asclepias said:


> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?



The reason slavery existed was greed.  Blacks kidnapped and sold their brothers as slaves to make money, then the slave owners made a fortune using free labor.

What I find amazing is, these same "white devils" you seem to want to condemn also fought a Civil War over, killing over a million other white devils, to extinguish a wrong of the past.  There was no outward force to correct their injustices, such as the US marching into Germany for forcibly make them end the Holocaust.   No, these men were motivated by the roots of their Christian beliefs and the Constitution to rise up and end slavery once and for all.

Thomas Jefferson wished to include freedom for slaves in the Declaration of Independence, but was warned to take it out least the Southern colonies would not sign on.  It's called compromising your moral code and it cost the next generation over a million dead.

What you may not know, though, is that there is more slavery today than at any other time in history.   You act as though "blacks" are the only ones in this world who have suffered from it or are suffering from it, yet history and the present tell us otherwise.

Here are some uncomfortable facts for you.  Human nature demands slavery.  We see this in ancient history as most men were either slaves or forced to fight for their elitist leader.  We also see this in slavery today, such as human trafficking.

The irony here is, in the 1800's slavery was legal and today it is illegal, yet we have more of it today.

Here is a suggestion.  Get off your arse feeling sorry for yourself or blaming men of slavery that occurred over a hundred years ago and do something about the slavery going on in your back yard.


----------



## tycho1572

Asclepias said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you ashamed to see the many blacks not taking advantage of the opportunities they have to better themselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didnt answer my question.
Click to expand...

Why would I be ashamed of giving blacks an opportunity to a good life?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

jillian said:


> You sound pretty nuts. And who runs the world seems to ebb
> And flow, doesn’t it now, silly boy?


We all know women run this motherfucker.  Any dude who says otherwise is either ignorant or has a really smooth wife who knows how to make him _think _he runs shit.  

I have a really smooth wife.


----------



## Asclepias

tycho1572 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you ashamed to see the many blacks not taking advantage of the opportunities they have to better themselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didnt answer my question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I be ashamed of giving blacks an opportunity to a good life?
Click to expand...

You still havent answered my question.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

I wish my ancestors would have done more for black equality after the civil war.  If I am ashamed of anything, it's that they did not do enough to make all citizens equal.  

I am ashamed.

There.  I said it.


----------



## tycho1572

Asclepias said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you ashamed to see the many blacks not taking advantage of the opportunities they have to better themselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didnt answer my question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I be ashamed of giving blacks an opportunity to a good life?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You still havent answered my question.
Click to expand...

Here's a young man who understands the importance and rewards of dedication and perseverance.....


----------



## Asclepias

Votto said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason slavery existed was greed.  Blacks kidnapped and sold their brothers as slaves to make money, then the slave owners made a fortune using free labor.
> 
> What I find amazing is, these same "white devils" you seem to want to condemn also fought a Civil War over, killing over a million other white devils, to extinguish a wrong of the past.  There was no outward force to correct their injustices, such as the US marching into Germany for forcibly make them end the Holocaust.   No, these men were motivated by the roots of their Christian beliefs and the Constitution to rise up and end slavery once and for all.
> 
> Thomas Jefferson wished to include freedom for slaves in the Declaration of Independence, but was warned to take it out least the Southern colonies would not sign on.  It's called compromising your moral code and it cost the next generation over a million dead.
> 
> What you may not know, though, is that there is more slavery today than at any other time in history.   You act as though "blacks" are the only ones in this world who have suffered from it or are suffering from it, yet history and the present tell us otherwise.
> 
> Here are some uncomfortable facts for you.  Human nature demands slavery.  We see this in ancient history as most men were either slaves or forced to fight for their elitist leader.  We also see this in slavery today, such as human trafficking.
> 
> The irony here is, in the 1800's slavery was legal and today it is illegal, yet we have more of it today.
> 
> Here is a suggestion.  Get off your arse feeling sorry for yourself or blaming men of slavery that occurred over a hundred years ago and do something about the slavery going on in your back yard.
Click to expand...

I agree with only your first sentence. Whites were greedy. Other than that it looks like you visited the WPVE for your information.

Whites didnt fight the Civil War to end slavery. Lincoln himself said he would keep people enslaved if it meant saving the union.

Thomas jefferson had slaves until the day he died. There was no moral code apparent.

I stopped reading the rest because it was a massive deflection from the point.


----------



## Asclepias

tycho1572 said:


> While you sear
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you ashamed to see the many blacks not taking advantage of the opportunities they have to better themselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didnt answer my question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I be ashamed of giving blacks an opportunity to a good life?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You still havent answered my question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's a young man who understands the importance and rewards of dedication and perseverance.....
Click to expand...

Youre still deflecting.  Do I need to report you for trolling?


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Portuguese were the biggest slavers out of Europe.
> 
> Arabs were the biggest slavers of all time.
> 
> Neither group is particularly Blonde, but yet you probably go berserk the most about Blonde Whites, just because they look more different than you.
> 
> Hilarious that IM2 insists you're not a racist, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> Dude. Will shut the fk up about this blonde shit. You sound like a fking idiot.
> 
> I don't split white people into groups. Because when it comes to black people, they all get the same page thus the dog that would bite me in Portugal. would be the same dog that bite me in Sweden
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you suppose black people have such a terrible reputation all over the world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because we live in a system of white supremacy and your right black people have bad rep the world over and that just simply demonstrates the effectiveness of several hundred years of racial propaganda saying that black people are criminal, they’re going to rob you, they don’t make good neighbors, are dumb
> 
> If you have years and generations of people picking up those kinds of messages, and they do pick them up, from several different sources.
> 
> If you talk to white folks who have never even been around black folks, white folks in Russia, white folks in Poland, white folks in Serbia, even white folks in certain parts of the USA, that is people have never even been around black people, they will come forth with many of these negative stereotypes in spite of no first-hand experience.
> 
> I would lay a bet that SobieskiSavedEurope harmonica dave p Mudda abu afak have
> 
> Never been attacked by a black person
> Never been evicted by a black person
> Never had a black person deny their child the college of her choice
> Never been pulled over by a black cop
> Never been rejected for a job by a black person
> Never had a black person deny them a bank loan
> And they've never heard a black person say, "We're going to eliminate 500 jobs here - have a nice day!"
> Every mean word, every cruel act, every bit of pain and suffering in their lives has had a white face attached to it.
> 
> In any movie or film you need a bad guy.
> 
> *BLACK PEOPLE ARE GLOBAL BAD GUYS*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bad reputations dont come out of thin air, and how fucking stupid are you to think that white people arent victimized by black people throughout their lives? REALLY? Ive had 3 things on your list happen to me, including the first one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK. Let's say a bunch of black people done bad things to you. Now does that mean other black people who have not done them things get tarred with the same brush ?
Click to expand...

That broad brushed gets used alot on white people


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

tycho1572 said:


> Here's a young man who understands the importance and rewards of dedication and perseverance.....


He "Endeavored to Persevere." 



"We told him about how our land had been stolen and our people were dying. 

"When we finished he shook our hands and said, "endeavor to persevere!" 

"They stood us in a line: John Jumper, Chili McIntosh, Buffalo Hump, Jim Buckmark, and me — I am Lone Watie. They took our pictures. And the newspapers said, "Indians vow to endeavor to persevere."  

"We thought about it for a long time, "Endeavor to persevere." And when we had thought about it long enough, we declared war on the Union."


----------



## Yarddog

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> I wish my ancestors would have done more for black equality after the civil war.  If I am ashamed of anything, it's that they did not do enough to make all citizens equal.
> 
> I am ashamed.
> 
> There.  I said it.




Well, that I agree with. After the civil war they should  have done much more.


----------



## tycho1572

Asclepias said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> While you sear
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you ashamed to see the many blacks not taking advantage of the opportunities they have to better themselves?
> 
> 
> 
> You didnt answer my question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I be ashamed of giving blacks an opportunity to a good life?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You still havent answered my question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's a young man who understands the importance and rewards of dedication and perseverance.....
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre still deflecting.  Do I need to report you for trolling?
Click to expand...

You can do whatever you want.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the matter, Rwandan Genocide atrocity not atrocious enough for you?
> 
> Given the savagery of the Rwandan Genocide and considering that up to 800,000 people were slaughtered within a hundred days, do you really think skin color had anything to do with the lower body count than the Holocaust?
> 
> If there had been 6 million Hutus to kill and they had enough time (the Holocaust lasted  four years) and no one to stop them, given the nature and level of butchery, I've no doubt they would have killed that many.
> 
> You guys always look at these things in terms of body counts and while body counts are interesting factoids, they say nothing about the soul of one race as compared to another. History has proven that no one race is more capable of atrocity than another.
> 
> 
> 
> When you used Rwanda you not only failed the described terms, you forgot that the Rwanda massacre was a direct result of white people fucking up in Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked IM2 this question in another thread and he refused to answer so I'll ask you: If the actions of the white colonizers is directly responsible and to be blamed for the hatred between the Hutus and Tutsis and the subsequent genocide, who is responsible for my racism?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The question was to name one atrocity whites *have not *committed that was worse.  Since whites have clearly killed (by a vast amount) more people at a single instance than any atrocity known to man your example fails.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The question is irrelevant and based on a false premise that whites are inherently more evil. Unless we're talking strictly about numbers for the sake of discussing generic information, the body counts mean nothing. However, if we're talking about the capability to do evil, Rwanda disproves your premise at one machete stroke. On top of that, the 1994 genocide was not the only one in that country. There was one in 1972 started by the Tutsis where at least 80,000 were killed. The Hutu armed response to this massacre resulted in thousands more killed. So not only are Rwandans guilty of genocide, they are twice guilty.
> 
> A quick look at some of the actions by the Hutu perpetrators: Hutus not only killed Tutsis, they slaughtered moderate members and Tutsi sympathizers within their own tribe; Hutu husbands killed their own Tutsi wives; Tutsis women were taken away as sex slaves; Children were clubbed and hacked to death along with adults; HIV-infected patients were formed into "rape squads" to rape and infect Tutsi women; Men and women both suffered sexual mutilation (some after having been raped) by having their genitalia hacked with machetes, knives, and sharp sticks and doused with acid.There's more but I think you get the idea.
> 
> So this raises another question: Does it require any more evil to put someone in a gas chamber than to hack a child to death with a machete?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. Whites as a group are more violent, more savage, more bellicose than any other race on the planet. Your history is littered with atrocities. These atrocities were not committed as a result of self defense. They were committed because whites felt they were superior. In effect the "manifest destiny" philosophy was at work when whites committed their atrocities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A list of some of the worst African wars since the end of WWII and the Holocaust:
> 
> First Sudanese War, 1955 - 1972 - 500,000 dead.
> Second Sudanese War, 1983 - 2005 - 1-2 million dead.
> Lord's Resistance Army Insurgency, 1987 - present - 100,000+ dead so far.
> War in Darfur, 2003 - present - 300,000 dead so far.
> South Sudanese Civil War, 2013 - present - 10,000+ dead.
> Chad/Libya Conflict,  1978 - 1987 - 8,500+ dead.
> Libyan Civil War, 2014 - present - 10,000 dead.
> Somali Civil War, 1980s - present - 300,00 - 500,000 dead.
> Eritrean War of Independence, 1961 - 1991 - 145,000 dead.
> Ethiopian Civil War, 1974 - 1991 - +/- 500,000 war dead plus 1,000,000 dead from famine.
> Eritrean-Ethiopian War, 1998 - 2000 - 70,000 - 100,000 dead.
> Congo Civil War, 1997 - 1999 - 14,000 - 25,000 dead.
> 
> So since WWII and the end of the Holocaust, blacks have slaughtered blacks to the tune of about 4 million killed just in the wars and conflicts listed here (there are many other recorded wars and conflicts on the African continent) and that's using the conservative estimates and doesn't even include the 800,000 from the Rwandan genocide. What's more, whites had nothing to do with any of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup and white man Joseph Stalin killed around 9 million way more than all the wars you mentioned in African combined and that 9 million is a conservative estimate. Many claim it's more like 20-25 mill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you answer the question I posed to Asclepias? Namely, does it require more evil to put someone in a gas chamber than it does to hack a child to death with a machete?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think everyone knows whites are not the only people who have done evil in history*.* So to keep bringing it up comes off as either some kind of weak “Everyone does it” excuse that eight-year-olds use or as a way to draw attention away from the evils of white history.
> 
> The past, present and future of Black Americans concern me most. And in that history whites are the main evil. That is just how it is. I did not create the world I find myself in. If I were Darfuri, no doubt I would write about the Arabic-speaking Sudanese. If I were Palestinian, it would be the Israelis.
> 
> Look. White people need to get over this idea that they are somehow special*. *They are not.
> 
> They are just like everyone else. But by putting up this front that they are better than most, they make themselves worse than most – because it means they turn a blind eye to the evil they do.
Click to expand...

You just think whites consider themselves special, they dont


----------



## MizMolly

Circe said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I was talking about slavery, Black Codes, Jim Crow etc etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you just go back to Africa, Asclepias? I'm always amazed blacks like you don't just go back and be happy there, where your people came from. You are obviously very unhappy here. Why not start over, pretend slavery never happened while you live in Africa?
Click to expand...

Especially since he doesnt want white people in Africa


----------



## MizMolly

Asclepias said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I was talking about slavery, Black Codes, Jim Crow etc etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you just go back to Africa, Asclepias? I'm always amazed blacks like you don't just go back and be happy there, where your people came from. You are obviously very unhappy here. Why not start over, pretend slavery never happened while you live in Africa?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am but even it I wasnt why should I go back to Africa when my family and assets are here? Who said I wasnt happy here?
Click to expand...

There are whites born and raised in Africa but you want them to leave


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Asclepias said:


> Thomas jefferson had slaves until the day he died. There was no moral code apparent.


I honestly believe Jefferson lived in a constant and consistent state of cognitive dissonance.  I mean, look at my signature for one of his quotes.


----------



## MizMolly

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Let's be honest.  It has become taboo to say that you're proud to be white.
> 
> White people have been ruthlessly dominating the world for generations.  But, it's taboo for me to show a little team spirit.
> 
> We need a race draft a la Dave Chapelle.


Im not proud of my race, i had no control over it. I am proud of my accomplishments


----------



## Asclepias

MizMolly said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you used Rwanda you not only failed the described terms, you forgot that the Rwanda massacre was a direct result of white people fucking up in Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked IM2 this question in another thread and he refused to answer so I'll ask you: If the actions of the white colonizers is directly responsible and to be blamed for the hatred between the Hutus and Tutsis and the subsequent genocide, who is responsible for my racism?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The question was to name one atrocity whites *have not *committed that was worse.  Since whites have clearly killed (by a vast amount) more people at a single instance than any atrocity known to man your example fails.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The question is irrelevant and based on a false premise that whites are inherently more evil. Unless we're talking strictly about numbers for the sake of discussing generic information, the body counts mean nothing. However, if we're talking about the capability to do evil, Rwanda disproves your premise at one machete stroke. On top of that, the 1994 genocide was not the only one in that country. There was one in 1972 started by the Tutsis where at least 80,000 were killed. The Hutu armed response to this massacre resulted in thousands more killed. So not only are Rwandans guilty of genocide, they are twice guilty.
> 
> A quick look at some of the actions by the Hutu perpetrators: Hutus not only killed Tutsis, they slaughtered moderate members and Tutsi sympathizers within their own tribe; Hutu husbands killed their own Tutsi wives; Tutsis women were taken away as sex slaves; Children were clubbed and hacked to death along with adults; HIV-infected patients were formed into "rape squads" to rape and infect Tutsi women; Men and women both suffered sexual mutilation (some after having been raped) by having their genitalia hacked with machetes, knives, and sharp sticks and doused with acid.There's more but I think you get the idea.
> 
> So this raises another question: Does it require any more evil to put someone in a gas chamber than to hack a child to death with a machete?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. Whites as a group are more violent, more savage, more bellicose than any other race on the planet. Your history is littered with atrocities. These atrocities were not committed as a result of self defense. They were committed because whites felt they were superior. In effect the "manifest destiny" philosophy was at work when whites committed their atrocities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A list of some of the worst African wars since the end of WWII and the Holocaust:
> 
> First Sudanese War, 1955 - 1972 - 500,000 dead.
> Second Sudanese War, 1983 - 2005 - 1-2 million dead.
> Lord's Resistance Army Insurgency, 1987 - present - 100,000+ dead so far.
> War in Darfur, 2003 - present - 300,000 dead so far.
> South Sudanese Civil War, 2013 - present - 10,000+ dead.
> Chad/Libya Conflict,  1978 - 1987 - 8,500+ dead.
> Libyan Civil War, 2014 - present - 10,000 dead.
> Somali Civil War, 1980s - present - 300,00 - 500,000 dead.
> Eritrean War of Independence, 1961 - 1991 - 145,000 dead.
> Ethiopian Civil War, 1974 - 1991 - +/- 500,000 war dead plus 1,000,000 dead from famine.
> Eritrean-Ethiopian War, 1998 - 2000 - 70,000 - 100,000 dead.
> Congo Civil War, 1997 - 1999 - 14,000 - 25,000 dead.
> 
> So since WWII and the end of the Holocaust, blacks have slaughtered blacks to the tune of about 4 million killed just in the wars and conflicts listed here (there are many other recorded wars and conflicts on the African continent) and that's using the conservative estimates and doesn't even include the 800,000 from the Rwandan genocide. What's more, whites had nothing to do with any of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup and white man Joseph Stalin killed around 9 million way more than all the wars you mentioned in African combined and that 9 million is a conservative estimate. Many claim it's more like 20-25 mill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you answer the question I posed to Asclepias? Namely, does it require more evil to put someone in a gas chamber than it does to hack a child to death with a machete?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think everyone knows whites are not the only people who have done evil in history*.* So to keep bringing it up comes off as either some kind of weak “Everyone does it” excuse that eight-year-olds use or as a way to draw attention away from the evils of white history.
> 
> The past, present and future of Black Americans concern me most. And in that history whites are the main evil. That is just how it is. I did not create the world I find myself in. If I were Darfuri, no doubt I would write about the Arabic-speaking Sudanese. If I were Palestinian, it would be the Israelis.
> 
> Look. White people need to get over this idea that they are somehow special*. *They are not.
> 
> They are just like everyone else. But by putting up this front that they are better than most, they make themselves worse than most – because it means they turn a blind eye to the evil they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just think whites consider themselves special, they dont
Click to expand...

I disagree. Its inherent in racism that whites believe they are special.  How do you think Drumpf got elected?

*"If you can convince the lowest white man he's better than the best colored man, he won't notice you're picking his pocket. Hell, give him somebody to look down on, and he'll empty his pockets for you."*
-LBJ


----------



## tycho1572

Are you looking for reasons to justify the racism you might have towards white people, Asclepias?


----------



## Asclepias

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I was talking about slavery, Black Codes, Jim Crow etc etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you just go back to Africa, Asclepias? I'm always amazed blacks like you don't just go back and be happy there, where your people came from. You are obviously very unhappy here. Why not start over, pretend slavery never happened while you live in Africa?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am but even it I wasnt why should I go back to Africa when my family and assets are here? Who said I wasnt happy here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are whites born and raised in Africa but you want them to leave
Click to expand...

True. They shouldnt be in Africa.


----------



## Asclepias

tycho1572 said:


> Are you looking for reasons to justify the racism you might have towards white people, Asclepias?


Are you going to answer my question?


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did nothing to deserve any shame.  My ancestors were not here when the founders set up the U.S. so they had no part in it.
> 
> The only part my ancestors had in slavery was my Great (x3) Grandfather was forced to fight in the Louisiana Cavalry.  He never owned any slaves and competed directly with plantations who did own slaves.  He was a victim.
> 
> No guilt.  No shame.
> 
> I would say I am white and proud of it, but doing so automatically makes me a skinhead or klansman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Things didn't end with slavery. So if your ancestors came over here and did nothing to end things but lived free and garnered the benefits of whites only, they were part of it.
Click to expand...

Same old blame all whites again, you are pathetic


----------



## Votto

Asclepias said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason slavery existed was greed.  Blacks kidnapped and sold their brothers as slaves to make money, then the slave owners made a fortune using free labor.
> 
> What I find amazing is, these same "white devils" you seem to want to condemn also fought a Civil War over, killing over a million other white devils, to extinguish a wrong of the past.  There was no outward force to correct their injustices, such as the US marching into Germany for forcibly make them end the Holocaust.   No, these men were motivated by the roots of their Christian beliefs and the Constitution to rise up and end slavery once and for all.
> 
> Thomas Jefferson wished to include freedom for slaves in the Declaration of Independence, but was warned to take it out least the Southern colonies would not sign on.  It's called compromising your moral code and it cost the next generation over a million dead.
> 
> What you may not know, though, is that there is more slavery today than at any other time in history.   You act as though "blacks" are the only ones in this world who have suffered from it or are suffering from it, yet history and the present tell us otherwise.
> 
> Here are some uncomfortable facts for you.  Human nature demands slavery.  We see this in ancient history as most men were either slaves or forced to fight for their elitist leader.  We also see this in slavery today, such as human trafficking.
> 
> The irony here is, in the 1800's slavery was legal and today it is illegal, yet we have more of it today.
> 
> Here is a suggestion.  Get off your arse feeling sorry for yourself or blaming men of slavery that occurred over a hundred years ago and do something about the slavery going on in your back yard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with only your first sentence. Whites were greedy. Other than that it looks like you visited the WPVE for your information.
> 
> Whites didnt fight the Civil War to end slavery. Lincoln himself said he would keep people enslaved if it meant saving the union.
> 
> Thomas jefferson had slaves until the day he died. There was no moral code apparent.
> 
> I stopped reading the rest because it was a massive deflection from the point.
Click to expand...


So black Africans did not sell their brothers into slavery to White Americans for profit?  Is this what you are saying?

Also, I would agree with you that Lincoln would have allowed slavery to exist if only the Southern states would return to the Union.  However, what led up to that?  What led up to that were the slaves states vs. the free states.  No state could come into the union as a free state or a slave state unless there was a free or slave state to even up the power on a federal level.

So yea, Lincoln would have sold his soul to have the South return, like Jefferson did by not demanding the slaves not be freed.  So what?  The fact of the matter is, slavery was the driving force for the Civil war.  Then once the South did not return to the Union, Lincoln had no choice but t snuff out the one thing that had divided the nation to begin with by outlawing slavery.

Unfortunately, power corrupts.  For example, Jefferson wanted to outlaw the Alien and Sedition Acts which made speaking out against the government as being illegal.  A curious thing though, after becoming President he took advantage of these laws before finally snuffing them out.  What remained of them FDR used to imprison innocent Japanese Americans.  Jefferson freed his lover slave and her family but not the rest of his slaves after he died, just like he took advantage of the Alien and Sedition Acts before trying to do away with them.  He was a conflicted soul and fell short of the mark, but at least he was aware of his own failings.

As for feeling guilty, who should feel more guilt?  Should it be whites feeling guilty for something that happened hundreds of years prior to their existence, or should they feel more guilty for slavery that is occurring in their own back yard as we speak as they do nothing?  About 2 out of every thousand are estimated as being slaves in the US today.


----------



## tycho1572

Asclepias said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you looking for reasons to justify the racism you might have towards white people, Asclepias?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to answer my question?
Click to expand...

I’ve already said I have no reason to feel ashamed. 
I’m still wondering if you feel any shame for what you’ve been seeing from blacks.


----------



## Yarddog

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked IM2 this question in another thread and he refused to answer so I'll ask you: If the actions of the white colonizers is directly responsible and to be blamed for the hatred between the Hutus and Tutsis and the subsequent genocide, who is responsible for my racism?
> 
> The question is irrelevant and based on a false premise that whites are inherently more evil. Unless we're talking strictly about numbers for the sake of discussing generic information, the body counts mean nothing. However, if we're talking about the capability to do evil, Rwanda disproves your premise at one machete stroke. On top of that, the 1994 genocide was not the only one in that country. There was one in 1972 started by the Tutsis where at least 80,000 were killed. The Hutu armed response to this massacre resulted in thousands more killed. So not only are Rwandans guilty of genocide, they are twice guilty.
> 
> A quick look at some of the actions by the Hutu perpetrators: Hutus not only killed Tutsis, they slaughtered moderate members and Tutsi sympathizers within their own tribe; Hutu husbands killed their own Tutsi wives; Tutsis women were taken away as sex slaves; Children were clubbed and hacked to death along with adults; HIV-infected patients were formed into "rape squads" to rape and infect Tutsi women; Men and women both suffered sexual mutilation (some after having been raped) by having their genitalia hacked with machetes, knives, and sharp sticks and doused with acid.There's more but I think you get the idea.
> 
> So this raises another question: Does it require any more evil to put someone in a gas chamber than to hack a child to death with a machete?
> 
> A list of some of the worst African wars since the end of WWII and the Holocaust:
> 
> First Sudanese War, 1955 - 1972 - 500,000 dead.
> Second Sudanese War, 1983 - 2005 - 1-2 million dead.
> Lord's Resistance Army Insurgency, 1987 - present - 100,000+ dead so far.
> War in Darfur, 2003 - present - 300,000 dead so far.
> South Sudanese Civil War, 2013 - present - 10,000+ dead.
> Chad/Libya Conflict,  1978 - 1987 - 8,500+ dead.
> Libyan Civil War, 2014 - present - 10,000 dead.
> Somali Civil War, 1980s - present - 300,00 - 500,000 dead.
> Eritrean War of Independence, 1961 - 1991 - 145,000 dead.
> Ethiopian Civil War, 1974 - 1991 - +/- 500,000 war dead plus 1,000,000 dead from famine.
> Eritrean-Ethiopian War, 1998 - 2000 - 70,000 - 100,000 dead.
> Congo Civil War, 1997 - 1999 - 14,000 - 25,000 dead.
> 
> So since WWII and the end of the Holocaust, blacks have slaughtered blacks to the tune of about 4 million killed just in the wars and conflicts listed here (there are many other recorded wars and conflicts on the African continent) and that's using the conservative estimates and doesn't even include the 800,000 from the Rwandan genocide. What's more, whites had nothing to do with any of them.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup and white man Joseph Stalin killed around 9 million way more than all the wars you mentioned in African combined and that 9 million is a conservative estimate. Many claim it's more like 20-25 mill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you answer the question I posed to Asclepias? Namely, does it require more evil to put someone in a gas chamber than it does to hack a child to death with a machete?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think everyone knows whites are not the only people who have done evil in history*.* So to keep bringing it up comes off as either some kind of weak “Everyone does it” excuse that eight-year-olds use or as a way to draw attention away from the evils of white history.
> 
> The past, present and future of Black Americans concern me most. And in that history whites are the main evil. That is just how it is. I did not create the world I find myself in. If I were Darfuri, no doubt I would write about the Arabic-speaking Sudanese. If I were Palestinian, it would be the Israelis.
> 
> Look. White people need to get over this idea that they are somehow special*. *They are not.
> 
> They are just like everyone else. But by putting up this front that they are better than most, they make themselves worse than most – because it means they turn a blind eye to the evil they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just think whites consider themselves special, they dont
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree. Its inherent in racism that whites believe they are special.  How do you think Drumpf got elected?
> 
> *"If you can convince the lowest white man he's better than the best colored man, he won't notice you're picking his pocket. Hell, give him somebody to look down on, and he'll empty his pockets for you."*
> -LBJ
Click to expand...



Quoting a racist like LBJ doesnt mean it applies to everyone. not by a long shot. Thats a dumb ass quote by the way. 

Trump got elected because people wanted a business man who they thought would probably be better at creating jobs... which theoretically should help everyone, white, black, latino.. VS Hillary who a lot of people see as a political  insider waiting for her turn.


----------



## EGR one

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of my grandparents were born in Europe, in what form do we have a "Head-start" exactly?
> 
> If anything, you Jack-Arses have been here a lot longer than "US"
> 
> 
> 
> Are you currently in the US?  If not I am not talking to you. If you are then your family immediately benefited from being white the instant they became us citizens.
Click to expand...


In what way did they benefit?  

My father got an eighth grade education.  My mother got less than that.  They survived the Great Depression.  None of that slowed me down in any noticeable way.  The greatness of America is that anyone can better their position in life, if they are willing to put forth the effort to do so.

Obviously, you are the exception to the rule.


----------



## Asclepias

Votto said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason slavery existed was greed.  Blacks kidnapped and sold their brothers as slaves to make money, then the slave owners made a fortune using free labor.
> 
> What I find amazing is, these same "white devils" you seem to want to condemn also fought a Civil War over, killing over a million other white devils, to extinguish a wrong of the past.  There was no outward force to correct their injustices, such as the US marching into Germany for forcibly make them end the Holocaust.   No, these men were motivated by the roots of their Christian beliefs and the Constitution to rise up and end slavery once and for all.
> 
> Thomas Jefferson wished to include freedom for slaves in the Declaration of Independence, but was warned to take it out least the Southern colonies would not sign on.  It's called compromising your moral code and it cost the next generation over a million dead.
> 
> What you may not know, though, is that there is more slavery today than at any other time in history.   You act as though "blacks" are the only ones in this world who have suffered from it or are suffering from it, yet history and the present tell us otherwise.
> 
> Here are some uncomfortable facts for you.  Human nature demands slavery.  We see this in ancient history as most men were either slaves or forced to fight for their elitist leader.  We also see this in slavery today, such as human trafficking.
> 
> The irony here is, in the 1800's slavery was legal and today it is illegal, yet we have more of it today.
> 
> Here is a suggestion.  Get off your arse feeling sorry for yourself or blaming men of slavery that occurred over a hundred years ago and do something about the slavery going on in your back yard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with only your first sentence. Whites were greedy. Other than that it looks like you visited the WPVE for your information.
> 
> Whites didnt fight the Civil War to end slavery. Lincoln himself said he would keep people enslaved if it meant saving the union.
> 
> Thomas jefferson had slaves until the day he died. There was no moral code apparent.
> 
> I stopped reading the rest because it was a massive deflection from the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So black Africans did not sell their brothers into slavery to White Americans for profit?  Is this what you are saying?
> 
> Also, I would agree with you that Lincoln would have allowed slavery to exist if only the Southern states would return to the Union.  However, what led up to that?  What led up to that were the slaves states vs. the free states.  No state could come into the union as a free state or a slave state unless there was a free or slave state to even up the power on a federal level.
> 
> So yea, Lincoln would have sold his soul to have the South return, like Jefferson did by not demanding the slaves not be freed.  So what?  The fact of the matter is, slavery was the driving force for the Civil war.  Then once the South did not return to the Union, Lincoln had no choice but t snuff out the one thing that had divided the nation to begin with by outlawing slavery.
> 
> Unfortunately, power corrupts.  For example, Jefferson wanted to outlaw the Alien and Sedition Acts which made speaking out against the government as being illegal.  A curious thing though, after becoming President he took advantage of these laws before finally snuffing them out.  What remained of them FDR used to imprison innocent Japanese Americans.  Jefferson freed his lover slave and her family but not the rest of his slaves after he died, just like he took advantage of the Alien and Sedition Acts before trying to do away with them.  He was a conflicted soul and fell short of the mark, but at least he was aware of his own failings.
> 
> As for feeling guilty, who should feel more guilt?  Should it be whites feeling guilty for something that happened hundreds of years prior to their existence, or should they feel more guilty for slavery that is occurring in their own back yard as we speak as they do nothing?  About 2 out of every thousand are estimated as being slaves in the US today.
Click to expand...

Yes thats exactly what I am saying. To be blunt its a lie whites made up to deflect from their actions.

Not sure what you mean by what led up to it or why thats even relevant to the point.

No slavery was never the driving force. The driving force was keeping the union together.  Freeing the enslaved was a punishment forced upon the south. Lincoln told the south that he was going to support an amendment to legalize slavery forever prior to the war. They still wanted to leave.

I said nothing about feeling guilty. I asked if there was any embarrassment or anger.


----------



## IM2

jillian said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Germanic people fought and raided other peoples
> 
> 
> 
> And we worshiped Thor and Odin and fought to the death in battle to secure our place in Valhalla!!!
> 
> 
> 
> White people rule the motherfucking world!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being an Alabama football fan must be like being white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sound pretty nuts. And who runs the world seems to ebb
> And flow, doesn’t it now, silly boy?
Click to expand...


Bootneys all right. He posts some things to irk the racists here.

After all you can't be too white and be an Alabama football fan given the team is 99.9 percent black.


----------



## Asclepias

EGR one said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of my grandparents were born in Europe, in what form do we have a "Head-start" exactly?
> 
> If anything, you Jack-Arses have been here a lot longer than "US"
> 
> 
> 
> Are you currently in the US?  If not I am not talking to you. If you are then your family immediately benefited from being white the instant they became us citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In what way did they benefit?
> 
> My father got an eighth grade education.  My mother got less than that.  They survived the Great Depression.  None of that slowed me down in any noticeable way.  The greatness of America is that anyone can better their position in life, if they are willing to put forth the effort to do so.
> 
> Obviously, you are the exception to the rule.
Click to expand...

They were able to benefit from being able to participate in the american dream without undergoing the same centuries of white racism or the current methods in place at the time being applied to them.

If youre white that makes sense. Why would anything slow you down if youre white?  Yes anyone can better their position in life. The point is that whites can do it easier since the system was constructed for you to succeed. .Hence my question.


----------



## Asclepias

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup and white man Joseph Stalin killed around 9 million way more than all the wars you mentioned in African combined and that 9 million is a conservative estimate. Many claim it's more like 20-25 mill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you answer the question I posed to Asclepias? Namely, does it require more evil to put someone in a gas chamber than it does to hack a child to death with a machete?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think everyone knows whites are not the only people who have done evil in history*.* So to keep bringing it up comes off as either some kind of weak “Everyone does it” excuse that eight-year-olds use or as a way to draw attention away from the evils of white history.
> 
> The past, present and future of Black Americans concern me most. And in that history whites are the main evil. That is just how it is. I did not create the world I find myself in. If I were Darfuri, no doubt I would write about the Arabic-speaking Sudanese. If I were Palestinian, it would be the Israelis.
> 
> Look. White people need to get over this idea that they are somehow special*. *They are not.
> 
> They are just like everyone else. But by putting up this front that they are better than most, they make themselves worse than most – because it means they turn a blind eye to the evil they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just think whites consider themselves special, they dont
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree. Its inherent in racism that whites believe they are special.  How do you think Drumpf got elected?
> 
> *"If you can convince the lowest white man he's better than the best colored man, he won't notice you're picking his pocket. Hell, give him somebody to look down on, and he'll empty his pockets for you."*
> -LBJ
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting a racist like LBJ doesnt mean it applies to everyone. not by a long shot. Thats a dumb ass quote by the way.
> 
> Trump got elected because people wanted a business man who they thought would probably be better at creating jobs... which theoretically should help everyone, white, black, latino.. VS Hillary who a lot of people see as a political  insider waiting for her turn.
Click to expand...

Its a true ass quote. Its a reflection of white philosophy and component of racism

Drumpf got elected because he appealed to the racist in every white person that voted for him. Now take a guess what demographic voted for him the most?


----------



## Godboy

Paul Essien said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you suppose black people have such a terrible reputation all over the world?
> 
> 
> 
> Because we live in a system of white supremacy and your right black people have bad rep the world over and that just simply demonstrates the effectiveness of several hundred years of racial propaganda saying that black people are criminal, they’re going to rob you, they don’t make good neighbors, are dumb
> 
> If you have years and generations of people picking up those kinds of messages, and they do pick them up, from several different sources.
> 
> If you talk to white folks who have never even been around black folks, white folks in Russia, white folks in Poland, white folks in Serbia, even white folks in certain parts of the USA, that is people have never even been around black people, they will come forth with many of these negative stereotypes in spite of no first-hand experience.
> 
> I would lay a bet that SobieskiSavedEurope harmonica dave p Mudda abu afak have
> 
> Never been attacked by a black person
> Never been evicted by a black person
> Never had a black person deny their child the college of her choice
> Never been pulled over by a black cop
> Never been rejected for a job by a black person
> Never had a black person deny them a bank loan
> And they've never heard a black person say, "We're going to eliminate 500 jobs here - have a nice day!"
> Every mean word, every cruel act, every bit of pain and suffering in their lives has had a white face attached to it.
> 
> In any movie or film you need a bad guy.
> 
> *BLACK PEOPLE ARE GLOBAL BAD GUYS*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bad reputations dont come out of thin air, and how fucking stupid are you to think that white people arent victimized by black people throughout their lives? REALLY? Ive had 3 things on your list happen to me, including the first one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK. Let's say a bunch of black people done bad things to you. Now does that mean other black people who have not done them things get tarred with the same brush ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, but if you see a consistent pattern of behavior with certain groups, you do keep that in mind. You do it, i do it, we all do it. Like the rest of us, you are less scared when youre walking down a dark street at night, you hear men behind you and you turn around to find a group of white guys, as opposed to black guys. You have less to fear in white neighborhoods.
> 
> Sorry, but not all facts are going to be fun, and dont expect me to not point them out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fk that, If I see a bunch of white dudes walking behind me at night ? I'm on alert.
> 
> Secondly white people make sure they live as far away from black people as possible. So where are these dark streets that whites walk on that could have black people on ?
> 
> But go on what happened ? Black men attacked you. Right ?
Click to expand...

Even Jesse Jackson knows youre full of shit.

_'There is nothing more painful to me at this stage in my life than to walk down the street and hear footsteps and start thinking about robbery. Then look around and see somebody white and feel relieved.... After all we have been through. Just to think we can't walk down our own streets, how humiliating.'_
_
Jesse Jackson_


----------



## theHawk

Asclepias said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you just go back to Africa, Asclepias? I'm always amazed blacks like you don't just go back and be happy there, where your people came from. You are obviously very unhappy here. Why not start over, pretend slavery never happened while you live in Africa?
> 
> 
> 
> I am but even it I wasnt why should I go back to Africa when my family and assets are here? Who said I wasnt happy here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha. You hate America; you hate whites. I've been here years, and it's your main posting attitude.
> 
> I wouldn't stay in a country if I hated it that much. The reason I think blacks stay here instead of going back to Africa when they could, easily and cheaply, is that they know the living standards are the world's worst and they like the welfare here and the enforced better standards and policing instead of constant machete killings and bribery and corruption. Everything we whites do for them. But they can't live up to it, contribute. It's just all drugs, prostitution, crime, gangs, shootings, etc.
> 
> It would be so much better for us if blacks just went back to Africa. Instead, they out-reproduced us and now have blocked access to the entire Caribbean and much of South America. And of course to all our great cities, which aren't safe to go into anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont hate anyone. Hate is based in fear and there is no white person I have ever feared.  If you dont like me pointing out the fact that whites are racist then move back to europe.
> 
> I dont hate the country. The country hasnt done anything to me.  Blacks built this country. For free.
> 
> You only have your white founders that understood you needed massive help to build this country for your problem. If you dont like Blacks in this country you are free to move to a white only country. I wont miss you and good riddance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only blacls built this country?
> 
> I know many Native American, Chinese and Hispanic\Latino Families that also had ancestors that help buil this country beside Irish, Italians, Jews and Blacks!
> 
> Oh let not forget about the Germans!
> 
> I swear you only see things as black and white and forget the others that were genocide and suffered!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks did the vast majority of building this country. For free.
Click to expand...


The blacks didn’t build anything.  All they did was pick cotton, and it certainly wasn’t free.  They had everything provided to them as slaves.  Whites paid for their food, shelter, and health care.  Funny that now they still want whites to pay for all that for them, just without doing any work in return.


----------



## IM2

EGR one said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of my grandparents were born in Europe, in what form do we have a "Head-start" exactly?
> 
> If anything, you Jack-Arses have been here a lot longer than "US"
> 
> 
> 
> Are you currently in the US?  If not I am not talking to you. If you are then your family immediately benefited from being white the instant they became us citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In what way did they benefit?
> 
> My father got an eighth grade education.  My mother got less than that.  They survived the Great Depression.  None of that slowed me down in any noticeable way.  The greatness of America is that anyone can better their position in life, if they are willing to put forth the effort to do so.
> 
> Obviously, you are the exception to the rule.
Click to expand...


You do understand that American apartheid existed in those days and your parents had ample opportunities blacks could not get. That affected quality of your life growing up. I suggest whites really stop trying to lecture people about this because whites are only where they are because of a very large amount of government assistance.


----------



## Asclepias

theHawk said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am but even it I wasnt why should I go back to Africa when my family and assets are here? Who said I wasnt happy here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha. You hate America; you hate whites. I've been here years, and it's your main posting attitude.
> 
> I wouldn't stay in a country if I hated it that much. The reason I think blacks stay here instead of going back to Africa when they could, easily and cheaply, is that they know the living standards are the world's worst and they like the welfare here and the enforced better standards and policing instead of constant machete killings and bribery and corruption. Everything we whites do for them. But they can't live up to it, contribute. It's just all drugs, prostitution, crime, gangs, shootings, etc.
> 
> It would be so much better for us if blacks just went back to Africa. Instead, they out-reproduced us and now have blocked access to the entire Caribbean and much of South America. And of course to all our great cities, which aren't safe to go into anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont hate anyone. Hate is based in fear and there is no white person I have ever feared.  If you dont like me pointing out the fact that whites are racist then move back to europe.
> 
> I dont hate the country. The country hasnt done anything to me.  Blacks built this country. For free.
> 
> You only have your white founders that understood you needed massive help to build this country for your problem. If you dont like Blacks in this country you are free to move to a white only country. I wont miss you and good riddance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only blacls built this country?
> 
> I know many Native American, Chinese and Hispanic\Latino Families that also had ancestors that help buil this country beside Irish, Italians, Jews and Blacks!
> 
> Oh let not forget about the Germans!
> 
> I swear you only see things as black and white and forget the others that were genocide and suffered!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks did the vast majority of building this country. For free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The blacks didn’t build anything.  All they did was pick cotton, and it certainly wasn’t free.  They had everything provided to them as slaves.  Whites paid for their food, shelter, and health care.  Funny that now they still want whites to pay for all that for them, just without doing any work in return.
Click to expand...

Youre white so I understand your ignorance regarding what Blacks did and the specifics of being enslaved in general.


----------



## jillian

IM2 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Germanic people fought and raided other peoples
> 
> 
> 
> And we worshiped Thor and Odin and fought to the death in battle to secure our place in Valhalla!!!
> 
> 
> 
> White people rule the motherfucking world!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being an Alabama football fan must be like being white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sound pretty nuts. And who runs the world seems to ebb
> And flow, doesn’t it now, silly boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bootneys all right. He posts some things to irk the racists here.
> 
> After all you can't be too white and be an Alabama football fan given the team is 99.9 percent black.
Click to expand...

I like him. Me and him have no issues


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

I bet a lot of white people (mostly Northern white people) believe Abraham Lincoln was not a racist motherfucker.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

jillian said:


> I like him. Me and him have no issues


Luv ya, Jill.


----------



## Asclepias

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> I bet a lot of white people (mostly Northern white people) believe Abraham Lincoln was not a racist motherfucker.


To hear most white people tell it, Lincoln loved Black people and MLK wasnt pro Black.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

I am simply amazed at how a brilliant guy like Jefferson, who was the ultimate liberal, did not practice what he preached.  I know, based on his writings, that he believed in equality among all men (but not women).  

I like to think he wished for things to change.  Maybe I am suffering from legend and hero worship.  I put Jefferson on a pedestal and forget that he was just another dude.  Smart dude, but dude nonetheless.


----------



## IM2

Godboy said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because we live in a system of white supremacy and your right black people have bad rep the world over and that just simply demonstrates the effectiveness of several hundred years of racial propaganda saying that black people are criminal, they’re going to rob you, they don’t make good neighbors, are dumb
> 
> If you have years and generations of people picking up those kinds of messages, and they do pick them up, from several different sources.
> 
> If you talk to white folks who have never even been around black folks, white folks in Russia, white folks in Poland, white folks in Serbia, even white folks in certain parts of the USA, that is people have never even been around black people, they will come forth with many of these negative stereotypes in spite of no first-hand experience.
> 
> I would lay a bet that SobieskiSavedEurope harmonica dave p Mudda abu afak have
> 
> Never been attacked by a black person
> Never been evicted by a black person
> Never had a black person deny their child the college of her choice
> Never been pulled over by a black cop
> Never been rejected for a job by a black person
> Never had a black person deny them a bank loan
> And they've never heard a black person say, "We're going to eliminate 500 jobs here - have a nice day!"
> Every mean word, every cruel act, every bit of pain and suffering in their lives has had a white face attached to it.
> 
> In any movie or film you need a bad guy.
> 
> *BLACK PEOPLE ARE GLOBAL BAD GUYS*
> 
> 
> 
> Bad reputations dont come out of thin air, and how fucking stupid are you to think that white people arent victimized by black people throughout their lives? REALLY? Ive had 3 things on your list happen to me, including the first one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK. Let's say a bunch of black people done bad things to you. Now does that mean other black people who have not done them things get tarred with the same brush ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, but if you see a consistent pattern of behavior with certain groups, you do keep that in mind. You do it, i do it, we all do it. Like the rest of us, you are less scared when youre walking down a dark street at night, you hear men behind you and you turn around to find a group of white guys, as opposed to black guys. You have less to fear in white neighborhoods.
> 
> Sorry, but not all facts are going to be fun, and dont expect me to not point them out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fk that, If I see a bunch of white dudes walking behind me at night ? I'm on alert.
> 
> Secondly white people make sure they live as far away from black people as possible. So where are these dark streets that whites walk on that could have black people on ?
> 
> But go on what happened ? Black men attacked you. Right ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even Jesse Jackson knows youre full of shit.
> 
> _'There is nothing more painful to me at this stage in my life than to walk down the street and hear footsteps and start thinking about robbery. Then look around and see somebody white and feel relieved.... After all we have been through. Just to think we can't walk down our own streets, how humiliating.'
> 
> Jesse Jackson_
Click to expand...


You don't get to call Jackson a race pimp, race hustler and race baiter then use his words to validate your racism. Whites have murdered millions, committed countless other crimes and have been the most violent and criminal of all the races since America has been a country.


----------



## MizMolly

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked IM2 this question in another thread and he refused to answer so I'll ask you: If the actions of the white colonizers is directly responsible and to be blamed for the hatred between the Hutus and Tutsis and the subsequent genocide, who is responsible for my racism?
> 
> The question is irrelevant and based on a false premise that whites are inherently more evil. Unless we're talking strictly about numbers for the sake of discussing generic information, the body counts mean nothing. However, if we're talking about the capability to do evil, Rwanda disproves your premise at one machete stroke. On top of that, the 1994 genocide was not the only one in that country. There was one in 1972 started by the Tutsis where at least 80,000 were killed. The Hutu armed response to this massacre resulted in thousands more killed. So not only are Rwandans guilty of genocide, they are twice guilty.
> 
> A quick look at some of the actions by the Hutu perpetrators: Hutus not only killed Tutsis, they slaughtered moderate members and Tutsi sympathizers within their own tribe; Hutu husbands killed their own Tutsi wives; Tutsis women were taken away as sex slaves; Children were clubbed and hacked to death along with adults; HIV-infected patients were formed into "rape squads" to rape and infect Tutsi women; Men and women both suffered sexual mutilation (some after having been raped) by having their genitalia hacked with machetes, knives, and sharp sticks and doused with acid.There's more but I think you get the idea.
> 
> So this raises another question: Does it require any more evil to put someone in a gas chamber than to hack a child to death with a machete?
> 
> A list of some of the worst African wars since the end of WWII and the Holocaust:
> 
> First Sudanese War, 1955 - 1972 - 500,000 dead.
> Second Sudanese War, 1983 - 2005 - 1-2 million dead.
> Lord's Resistance Army Insurgency, 1987 - present - 100,000+ dead so far.
> War in Darfur, 2003 - present - 300,000 dead so far.
> South Sudanese Civil War, 2013 - present - 10,000+ dead.
> Chad/Libya Conflict,  1978 - 1987 - 8,500+ dead.
> Libyan Civil War, 2014 - present - 10,000 dead.
> Somali Civil War, 1980s - present - 300,00 - 500,000 dead.
> Eritrean War of Independence, 1961 - 1991 - 145,000 dead.
> Ethiopian Civil War, 1974 - 1991 - +/- 500,000 war dead plus 1,000,000 dead from famine.
> Eritrean-Ethiopian War, 1998 - 2000 - 70,000 - 100,000 dead.
> Congo Civil War, 1997 - 1999 - 14,000 - 25,000 dead.
> 
> So since WWII and the end of the Holocaust, blacks have slaughtered blacks to the tune of about 4 million killed just in the wars and conflicts listed here (there are many other recorded wars and conflicts on the African continent) and that's using the conservative estimates and doesn't even include the 800,000 from the Rwandan genocide. What's more, whites had nothing to do with any of them.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup and white man Joseph Stalin killed around 9 million way more than all the wars you mentioned in African combined and that 9 million is a conservative estimate. Many claim it's more like 20-25 mill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you answer the question I posed to Asclepias? Namely, does it require more evil to put someone in a gas chamber than it does to hack a child to death with a machete?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think everyone knows whites are not the only people who have done evil in history*.* So to keep bringing it up comes off as either some kind of weak “Everyone does it” excuse that eight-year-olds use or as a way to draw attention away from the evils of white history.
> 
> The past, present and future of Black Americans concern me most. And in that history whites are the main evil. That is just how it is. I did not create the world I find myself in. If I were Darfuri, no doubt I would write about the Arabic-speaking Sudanese. If I were Palestinian, it would be the Israelis.
> 
> Look. White people need to get over this idea that they are somehow special*. *They are not.
> 
> They are just like everyone else. But by putting up this front that they are better than most, they make themselves worse than most – because it means they turn a blind eye to the evil they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just think whites consider themselves special, they dont
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree. Its inherent in racism that whites believe they are special.  How do you think Drumpf got elected?
> 
> *"If you can convince the lowest white man he's better than the best colored man, he won't notice you're picking his pocket. Hell, give him somebody to look down on, and he'll empty his pockets for you."*
> -LBJ
Click to expand...

I suppose because the alternatives were worse.


Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked IM2 this question in another thread and he refused to answer so I'll ask you: If the actions of the white colonizers is directly responsible and to be blamed for the hatred between the Hutus and Tutsis and the subsequent genocide, who is responsible for my racism?
> 
> The question is irrelevant and based on a false premise that whites are inherently more evil. Unless we're talking strictly about numbers for the sake of discussing generic information, the body counts mean nothing. However, if we're talking about the capability to do evil, Rwanda disproves your premise at one machete stroke. On top of that, the 1994 genocide was not the only one in that country. There was one in 1972 started by the Tutsis where at least 80,000 were killed. The Hutu armed response to this massacre resulted in thousands more killed. So not only are Rwandans guilty of genocide, they are twice guilty.
> 
> A quick look at some of the actions by the Hutu perpetrators: Hutus not only killed Tutsis, they slaughtered moderate members and Tutsi sympathizers within their own tribe; Hutu husbands killed their own Tutsi wives; Tutsis women were taken away as sex slaves; Children were clubbed and hacked to death along with adults; HIV-infected patients were formed into "rape squads" to rape and infect Tutsi women; Men and women both suffered sexual mutilation (some after having been raped) by having their genitalia hacked with machetes, knives, and sharp sticks and doused with acid.There's more but I think you get the idea.
> 
> So this raises another question: Does it require any more evil to put someone in a gas chamber than to hack a child to death with a machete?
> 
> A list of some of the worst African wars since the end of WWII and the Holocaust:
> 
> First Sudanese War, 1955 - 1972 - 500,000 dead.
> Second Sudanese War, 1983 - 2005 - 1-2 million dead.
> Lord's Resistance Army Insurgency, 1987 - present - 100,000+ dead so far.
> War in Darfur, 2003 - present - 300,000 dead so far.
> South Sudanese Civil War, 2013 - present - 10,000+ dead.
> Chad/Libya Conflict,  1978 - 1987 - 8,500+ dead.
> Libyan Civil War, 2014 - present - 10,000 dead.
> Somali Civil War, 1980s - present - 300,00 - 500,000 dead.
> Eritrean War of Independence, 1961 - 1991 - 145,000 dead.
> Ethiopian Civil War, 1974 - 1991 - +/- 500,000 war dead plus 1,000,000 dead from famine.
> Eritrean-Ethiopian War, 1998 - 2000 - 70,000 - 100,000 dead.
> Congo Civil War, 1997 - 1999 - 14,000 - 25,000 dead.
> 
> So since WWII and the end of the Holocaust, blacks have slaughtered blacks to the tune of about 4 million killed just in the wars and conflicts listed here (there are many other recorded wars and conflicts on the African continent) and that's using the conservative estimates and doesn't even include the 800,000 from the Rwandan genocide. What's more, whites had nothing to do with any of them.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup and white man Joseph Stalin killed around 9 million way more than all the wars you mentioned in African combined and that 9 million is a conservative estimate. Many claim it's more like 20-25 mill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you answer the question I posed to Asclepias? Namely, does it require more evil to put someone in a gas chamber than it does to hack a child to death with a machete?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think everyone knows whites are not the only people who have done evil in history*.* So to keep bringing it up comes off as either some kind of weak “Everyone does it” excuse that eight-year-olds use or as a way to draw attention away from the evils of white history.
> 
> The past, present and future of Black Americans concern me most. And in that history whites are the main evil. That is just how it is. I did not create the world I find myself in. If I were Darfuri, no doubt I would write about the Arabic-speaking Sudanese. If I were Palestinian, it would be the Israelis.
> 
> Look. White people need to get over this idea that they are somehow special*. *They are not.
> 
> They are just like everyone else. But by putting up this front that they are better than most, they make themselves worse than most – because it means they turn a blind eye to the evil they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just think whites consider themselves special, they dont
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree. Its inherent in racism that whites believe they are special.  How do you think Drumpf got elected?
> 
> *"If you can convince the lowest white man he's better than the best colored man, he won't notice you're picking his pocket. Hell, give him somebody to look down on, and he'll empty his pockets for you."*
> -LBJ
Click to expand...

I suppose because the alternatives were worse. Sure, there are racist whites and blacks. You actually said earlier that blacks were superior and whites inferior, that is a racist statement and the definition of racist.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Asclepias said:


> To hear most white people tell it, Lincoln loved Black people and MLK wasnt pro Black.


While MLK was pro-black, he was also pro-harmony and appeared to want nothing but equality.  In my opinion, MLK was the MUCH better man.


----------



## Asclepias

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> I am simply amazed at how a brilliant guy like Jefferson, who was the ultimate liberal, did not practice what he preached.  I know, based on his writings, that he believed in equality among all men (but not women).
> 
> I like to think he wished for things to change.  Maybe I am suffering from legend and hero worship.  I put Jefferson on a pedestal and forget that he was just another dude.  Smart dude, but dude nonetheless.


If you corrupt a mans heart with a gift thats when you find out who you are really dealing with.


----------



## Yarddog

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you answer the question I posed to Asclepias? Namely, does it require more evil to put someone in a gas chamber than it does to hack a child to death with a machete?
> 
> 
> 
> I think everyone knows whites are not the only people who have done evil in history*.* So to keep bringing it up comes off as either some kind of weak “Everyone does it” excuse that eight-year-olds use or as a way to draw attention away from the evils of white history.
> 
> The past, present and future of Black Americans concern me most. And in that history whites are the main evil. That is just how it is. I did not create the world I find myself in. If I were Darfuri, no doubt I would write about the Arabic-speaking Sudanese. If I were Palestinian, it would be the Israelis.
> 
> Look. White people need to get over this idea that they are somehow special*. *They are not.
> 
> They are just like everyone else. But by putting up this front that they are better than most, they make themselves worse than most – because it means they turn a blind eye to the evil they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just think whites consider themselves special, they dont
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree. Its inherent in racism that whites believe they are special.  How do you think Drumpf got elected?
> 
> *"If you can convince the lowest white man he's better than the best colored man, he won't notice you're picking his pocket. Hell, give him somebody to look down on, and he'll empty his pockets for you."*
> -LBJ
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting a racist like LBJ doesnt mean it applies to everyone. not by a long shot. Thats a dumb ass quote by the way.
> 
> Trump got elected because people wanted a business man who they thought would probably be better at creating jobs... which theoretically should help everyone, white, black, latino.. VS Hillary who a lot of people see as a political  insider waiting for her turn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a true ass quote. Its a reflection of white philosophy and component of racism
> 
> Drumpf got elected because he appealed to the racist in every white person that voted for him. Now take a guess what demographic voted for him the most?
Click to expand...



thats your opinion.  If some racists voted for trump, that doesnt mean what you say about other white people. Why couldn't white people have voted for trump,  for the same reason Asians did? or other black people or Hispanics?  Looking at the color of voters  is a very superficial observation of why someone voted, but you are entitled to that opinion


----------



## MizMolly

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I was talking about slavery, Black Codes, Jim Crow etc etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you just go back to Africa, Asclepias? I'm always amazed blacks like you don't just go back and be happy there, where your people came from. You are obviously very unhappy here. Why not start over, pretend slavery never happened while you live in Africa?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am but even it I wasnt why should I go back to Africa when my family and assets are here? Who said I wasnt happy here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are whites born and raised in Africa but you want them to leave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True. They shouldnt be in Africa.
Click to expand...

If you consider Africa for blacks only, I guess you consider "white" countries and continents for whites only


Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I was talking about slavery, Black Codes, Jim Crow etc etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you just go back to Africa, Asclepias? I'm always amazed blacks like you don't just go back and be happy there, where your people came from. You are obviously very unhappy here. Why not start over, pretend slavery never happened while you live in Africa?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am but even it I wasnt why should I go back to Africa when my family and assets are here? Who said I wasnt happy here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are whites born and raised in Africa but you want them to leave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True. They shouldnt be in Africa.
Click to expand...

No race owns a country or continent


----------



## Asclepias

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> To hear most white people tell it, Lincoln loved Black people and MLK wasnt pro Black.
> 
> 
> 
> While MLK was pro-black, he was also pro-harmony and appeared to want nothing but equality.  In my opinion, MLK was the MUCH better man.
Click to expand...

MLK also wanted affirmative action only for Blacks.  I agree he was a much better man.


----------



## IM2

theHawk said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am but even it I wasnt why should I go back to Africa when my family and assets are here? Who said I wasnt happy here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha. You hate America; you hate whites. I've been here years, and it's your main posting attitude.
> 
> I wouldn't stay in a country if I hated it that much. The reason I think blacks stay here instead of going back to Africa when they could, easily and cheaply, is that they know the living standards are the world's worst and they like the welfare here and the enforced better standards and policing instead of constant machete killings and bribery and corruption. Everything we whites do for them. But they can't live up to it, contribute. It's just all drugs, prostitution, crime, gangs, shootings, etc.
> 
> It would be so much better for us if blacks just went back to Africa. Instead, they out-reproduced us and now have blocked access to the entire Caribbean and much of South America. And of course to all our great cities, which aren't safe to go into anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont hate anyone. Hate is based in fear and there is no white person I have ever feared.  If you dont like me pointing out the fact that whites are racist then move back to europe.
> 
> I dont hate the country. The country hasnt done anything to me.  Blacks built this country. For free.
> 
> You only have your white founders that understood you needed massive help to build this country for your problem. If you dont like Blacks in this country you are free to move to a white only country. I wont miss you and good riddance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only blacls built this country?
> 
> I know many Native American, Chinese and Hispanic\Latino Families that also had ancestors that help buil this country beside Irish, Italians, Jews and Blacks!
> 
> Oh let not forget about the Germans!
> 
> I swear you only see things as black and white and forget the others that were genocide and suffered!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks did the vast majority of building this country. For free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The blacks didn’t build anything.  All they did was pick cotton, and it certainly wasn’t free.  They had everything provided to them as slaves.  Whites paid for their food, shelter, and health care.  Funny that now they still want whites to pay for all that for them, just without doing any work in return.
Click to expand...


More dumb whiteness.


----------



## Asclepias

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I was talking about slavery, Black Codes, Jim Crow etc etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you just go back to Africa, Asclepias? I'm always amazed blacks like you don't just go back and be happy there, where your people came from. You are obviously very unhappy here. Why not start over, pretend slavery never happened while you live in Africa?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am but even it I wasnt why should I go back to Africa when my family and assets are here? Who said I wasnt happy here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are whites born and raised in Africa but you want them to leave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True. They shouldnt be in Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you consider Africa for blacks only, I guess you consider "white" countries and continents
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I was talking about slavery, Black Codes, Jim Crow etc etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you just go back to Africa, Asclepias? I'm always amazed blacks like you don't just go back and be happy there, where your people came from. You are obviously very unhappy here. Why not start over, pretend slavery never happened while you live in Africa?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am but even it I wasnt why should I go back to Africa when my family and assets are here? Who said I wasnt happy here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are whites born and raised in Africa but you want them to leave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True. They shouldnt be in Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No race owns a country or continent
Click to expand...

I have no problem with whites having their own country on their ancestral lands.


----------



## MizMolly

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you just go back to Africa, Asclepias? I'm always amazed blacks like you don't just go back and be happy there, where your people came from. You are obviously very unhappy here. Why not start over, pretend slavery never happened while you live in Africa?
> 
> 
> 
> I am but even it I wasnt why should I go back to Africa when my family and assets are here? Who said I wasnt happy here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are whites born and raised in Africa but you want them to leave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True. They shouldnt be in Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you consider Africa for blacks only, I guess you consider "white" countries and continents
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you just go back to Africa, Asclepias? I'm always amazed blacks like you don't just go back and be happy there, where your people came from. You are obviously very unhappy here. Why not start over, pretend slavery never happened while you live in Africa?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am but even it I wasnt why should I go back to Africa when my family and assets are here? Who said I wasnt happy here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are whites born and raised in Africa but you want them to leave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True. They shouldnt be in Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No race owns a country or continent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no problem with whites having their own country on their ancestral lands.
Click to expand...

So, you want segregation of the races


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

IM2 said:


> You don't get to call Jackson a race pimp, race hustler and race baiter then use his words to validate your racism. Whites have murdered millions, committed countless other crimes and have been the most violent and criminal of all the races *since America has been a country.*


Don't sell us short.  We were the most violent race BEFORE America was a country.





Here it is:


----------



## Asclepias

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think everyone knows whites are not the only people who have done evil in history*.* So to keep bringing it up comes off as either some kind of weak “Everyone does it” excuse that eight-year-olds use or as a way to draw attention away from the evils of white history.
> 
> The past, present and future of Black Americans concern me most. And in that history whites are the main evil. That is just how it is. I did not create the world I find myself in. If I were Darfuri, no doubt I would write about the Arabic-speaking Sudanese. If I were Palestinian, it would be the Israelis.
> 
> Look. White people need to get over this idea that they are somehow special*. *They are not.
> 
> They are just like everyone else. But by putting up this front that they are better than most, they make themselves worse than most – because it means they turn a blind eye to the evil they do.
> 
> 
> 
> You just think whites consider themselves special, they dont
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree. Its inherent in racism that whites believe they are special.  How do you think Drumpf got elected?
> 
> *"If you can convince the lowest white man he's better than the best colored man, he won't notice you're picking his pocket. Hell, give him somebody to look down on, and he'll empty his pockets for you."*
> -LBJ
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting a racist like LBJ doesnt mean it applies to everyone. not by a long shot. Thats a dumb ass quote by the way.
> 
> Trump got elected because people wanted a business man who they thought would probably be better at creating jobs... which theoretically should help everyone, white, black, latino.. VS Hillary who a lot of people see as a political  insider waiting for her turn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a true ass quote. Its a reflection of white philosophy and component of racism
> 
> Drumpf got elected because he appealed to the racist in every white person that voted for him. Now take a guess what demographic voted for him the most?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thats your opinion.  If some racists voted for trump, that doesnt mean what you say about other white people. Why couldn't white people have voted for trump,  for the same reason Asians did? or other black people or Hispanics?  Looking at the color of voters  is a very superficial observation of why someone voted, but you are entitled to that opinion
Click to expand...

So you think the support for Drumpf from the KKK and Nazis was just some bizarre coincidence and you actually expect me to believe his rhetoric was not geared at racists?


----------



## Asclepias

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am but even it I wasnt why should I go back to Africa when my family and assets are here? Who said I wasnt happy here?
> 
> 
> 
> There are whites born and raised in Africa but you want them to leave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True. They shouldnt be in Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you consider Africa for blacks only, I guess you consider "white" countries and continents
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am but even it I wasnt why should I go back to Africa when my family and assets are here? Who said I wasnt happy here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are whites born and raised in Africa but you want them to leave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True. They shouldnt be in Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No race owns a country or continent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no problem with whites having their own country on their ancestral lands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you want segregation of the races
Click to expand...

I have no problem with segregation as long as its not forced.


----------



## theHawk

IM2 said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha. You hate America; you hate whites. I've been here years, and it's your main posting attitude.
> 
> I wouldn't stay in a country if I hated it that much. The reason I think blacks stay here instead of going back to Africa when they could, easily and cheaply, is that they know the living standards are the world's worst and they like the welfare here and the enforced better standards and policing instead of constant machete killings and bribery and corruption. Everything we whites do for them. But they can't live up to it, contribute. It's just all drugs, prostitution, crime, gangs, shootings, etc.
> 
> It would be so much better for us if blacks just went back to Africa. Instead, they out-reproduced us and now have blocked access to the entire Caribbean and much of South America. And of course to all our great cities, which aren't safe to go into anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont hate anyone. Hate is based in fear and there is no white person I have ever feared.  If you dont like me pointing out the fact that whites are racist then move back to europe.
> 
> I dont hate the country. The country hasnt done anything to me.  Blacks built this country. For free.
> 
> You only have your white founders that understood you needed massive help to build this country for your problem. If you dont like Blacks in this country you are free to move to a white only country. I wont miss you and good riddance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only blacls built this country?
> 
> I know many Native American, Chinese and Hispanic\Latino Families that also had ancestors that help buil this country beside Irish, Italians, Jews and Blacks!
> 
> Oh let not forget about the Germans!
> 
> I swear you only see things as black and white and forget the others that were genocide and suffered!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks did the vast majority of building this country. For free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The blacks didn’t build anything.  All they did was pick cotton, and it certainly wasn’t free.  They had everything provided to them as slaves.  Whites paid for their food, shelter, and health care.  Funny that now they still want whites to pay for all that for them, just without doing any work in return.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More dumb whiteness.
Click to expand...


Yes it is dumb of white liberals to keep wanting to pay blacks for no work.


----------



## IM2

theHawk said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont hate anyone. Hate is based in fear and there is no white person I have ever feared.  If you dont like me pointing out the fact that whites are racist then move back to europe.
> 
> I dont hate the country. The country hasnt done anything to me.  Blacks built this country. For free.
> 
> You only have your white founders that understood you needed massive help to build this country for your problem. If you dont like Blacks in this country you are free to move to a white only country. I wont miss you and good riddance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only blacls built this country?
> 
> I know many Native American, Chinese and Hispanic\Latino Families that also had ancestors that help buil this country beside Irish, Italians, Jews and Blacks!
> 
> Oh let not forget about the Germans!
> 
> I swear you only see things as black and white and forget the others that were genocide and suffered!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks did the vast majority of building this country. For free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The blacks didn’t build anything.  All they did was pick cotton, and it certainly wasn’t free.  They had everything provided to them as slaves.  Whites paid for their food, shelter, and health care.  Funny that now they still want whites to pay for all that for them, just without doing any work in return.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More dumb whiteness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it is dumb of white liberals to keep wanting to pay blacks for no work.
Click to expand...


More dumb whiteness.


----------



## Asclepias

theHawk said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont hate anyone. Hate is based in fear and there is no white person I have ever feared.  If you dont like me pointing out the fact that whites are racist then move back to europe.
> 
> I dont hate the country. The country hasnt done anything to me.  Blacks built this country. For free.
> 
> You only have your white founders that understood you needed massive help to build this country for your problem. If you dont like Blacks in this country you are free to move to a white only country. I wont miss you and good riddance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only blacls built this country?
> 
> I know many Native American, Chinese and Hispanic\Latino Families that also had ancestors that help buil this country beside Irish, Italians, Jews and Blacks!
> 
> Oh let not forget about the Germans!
> 
> I swear you only see things as black and white and forget the others that were genocide and suffered!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks did the vast majority of building this country. For free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The blacks didn’t build anything.  All they did was pick cotton, and it certainly wasn’t free.  They had everything provided to them as slaves.  Whites paid for their food, shelter, and health care.  Funny that now they still want whites to pay for all that for them, just without doing any work in return.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More dumb whiteness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it is dumb of white liberals to keep wanting to pay blacks for no work.
Click to expand...

Dumb white conservatives are paid to collect more welfare than any demographic.


----------



## karpenter

Asclepias said:


> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?


Nope
The Most Important Thing Was To Shake-Off Foreign Tyranny
That Was Done..._Twice_
The Rest Of Your Grievances
Have Been Worked On Progressively 
Until We've Gotten To Where We Are Today

Where You Grievance Whores
Can Only Squall About Micro-Aggressions
Phantom Privileges And Perceived Dirty Looks

Hate For You To Take Responsibility For Your Own
Self-Inflicted Problems

But I Have Seen From Almost All Your 
....And Your Buddy's Posts
That You Have No Intention Of Ever Doing That
Because You Are Grievance Whores

Now Back To Your Black Nationalist Web-Sites For Your "Facts"


----------



## Asclepias

karpenter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope
> The Most Important Thing Was To Shake-Off Foreign Tyranny
> That Was Done..._Twice_
> The Rest Of Your Grievances
> Have Been Worked On Progressively
> Until We've Gotten To Where We Are Today
> 
> Where You Grievance Whores
> Can Only Squall About Micro-Aggressions
> Phantom Privileges And Perceived Dirty Looks
> 
> Hate For You To Take Responsibility For Your Own
> Self-Inflicted Problems
> 
> But I Have Seen From Almost All Your
> ....And Your Buddy's Posts
> That You Have No Intention Of Ever Doing That
> Because You Are Grievance Whores
> 
> Now Back To Your Black Nationalist Web-Sites For Your "Facts"
Click to expand...

What did foreign tyranny have to do with enslaving people?  Why is it taking so long to "work on it" as you say?  How many centuries do you need before you level the field?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Asclepias said:


> MLK also wanted affirmative action only for Blacks. I agree he was a much better man.


Well, there had to be some form of reparation.  At that time, not one black person had ever attended my university.  They went to the black "equivalent" know as Prairie View A&M.  There had to be some form of allowing blacks to cut in line to make up for all the prior removal from the line. 

But, now, in Texas, I think we are fixing the problem without affirmative action.   Top 10% of your high school graduating class gets you automatic admission in any public university in Texas.  White kids can't bitch about affirmative action and black kids from Houston, Dallas, etc. get in without question.  That has caused A&M admissions to swell, which makes A&M drop down the rankings, but the percentage of black kids going to A&M has increased without basing admissions on race.  And if they came to A&M, they chose A&M over all other universities in Texas, and they are our brothers and sisters forever.  

I my opinion, it was worth the rankings sacrifice.  I welcome a more diverse alum network, and nobody can be bitter about any spots being "stolen" on the basis of race.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the matter, Rwandan Genocide atrocity not atrocious enough for you?
> 
> Given the savagery of the Rwandan Genocide and considering that up to 800,000 people were slaughtered within a hundred days, do you really think skin color had anything to do with the lower body count than the Holocaust?
> 
> If there had been 6 million Hutus to kill and they had enough time (the Holocaust lasted  four years) and no one to stop them, given the nature and level of butchery, I've no doubt they would have killed that many.
> 
> You guys always look at these things in terms of body counts and while body counts are interesting factoids, they say nothing about the soul of one race as compared to another. History has proven that no one race is more capable of atrocity than another.
> 
> 
> 
> When you used Rwanda you not only failed the described terms, you forgot that the Rwanda massacre was a direct result of white people fucking up in Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked IM2 this question in another thread and he refused to answer so I'll ask you: If the actions of the white colonizers is directly responsible and to be blamed for the hatred between the Hutus and Tutsis and the subsequent genocide, who is responsible for my racism?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The question was to name one atrocity whites *have not *committed that was worse.  Since whites have clearly killed (by a vast amount) more people at a single instance than any atrocity known to man your example fails.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The question is irrelevant and based on a false premise that whites are inherently more evil. Unless we're talking strictly about numbers for the sake of discussing generic information, the body counts mean nothing. However, if we're talking about the capability to do evil, Rwanda disproves your premise at one machete stroke. On top of that, the 1994 genocide was not the only one in that country. There was one in 1972 started by the Tutsis where at least 80,000 were killed. The Hutu armed response to this massacre resulted in thousands more killed. So not only are Rwandans guilty of genocide, they are twice guilty.
> 
> A quick look at some of the actions by the Hutu perpetrators: Hutus not only killed Tutsis, they slaughtered moderate members and Tutsi sympathizers within their own tribe; Hutu husbands killed their own Tutsi wives; Tutsis women were taken away as sex slaves; Children were clubbed and hacked to death along with adults; HIV-infected patients were formed into "rape squads" to rape and infect Tutsi women; Men and women both suffered sexual mutilation (some after having been raped) by having their genitalia hacked with machetes, knives, and sharp sticks and doused with acid.There's more but I think you get the idea.
> 
> So this raises another question: Does it require any more evil to put someone in a gas chamber than to hack a child to death with a machete?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. Whites as a group are more violent, more savage, more bellicose than any other race on the planet. Your history is littered with atrocities. These atrocities were not committed as a result of self defense. They were committed because whites felt they were superior. In effect the "manifest destiny" philosophy was at work when whites committed their atrocities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A list of some of the worst African wars since the end of WWII and the Holocaust:
> 
> First Sudanese War, 1955 - 1972 - 500,000 dead.
> Second Sudanese War, 1983 - 2005 - 1-2 million dead.
> Lord's Resistance Army Insurgency, 1987 - present - 100,000+ dead so far.
> War in Darfur, 2003 - present - 300,000 dead so far.
> South Sudanese Civil War, 2013 - present - 10,000+ dead.
> Chad/Libya Conflict,  1978 - 1987 - 8,500+ dead.
> Libyan Civil War, 2014 - present - 10,000 dead.
> Somali Civil War, 1980s - present - 300,00 - 500,000 dead.
> Eritrean War of Independence, 1961 - 1991 - 145,000 dead.
> Ethiopian Civil War, 1974 - 1991 - +/- 500,000 war dead plus 1,000,000 dead from famine.
> Eritrean-Ethiopian War, 1998 - 2000 - 70,000 - 100,000 dead.
> Congo Civil War, 1997 - 1999 - 14,000 - 25,000 dead.
> 
> So since WWII and the end of the Holocaust, blacks have slaughtered blacks to the tune of about 4 million killed just in the wars and conflicts listed here (there are many other recorded wars and conflicts on the African continent) and that's using the conservative estimates and doesn't even include the 800,000 from the Rwandan genocide. What's more, whites had nothing to do with any of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My theory is that your genetic makeup is responsible for your racism.  Europeans lacked resources hence their late arrival to civilization. Because of this lack of resources europeans developed into war mongering, violent people. Lack of melanin may have inspired a better perception of a boundary between "us" and "them". There is a reason whites are the ones that came up with a way to classify races and put them in a pecking order with whites supposedly at the top.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Firstly, this is precisely the sort of thinking that prompted whites to enslave blacks, i.e. blacks were genetically inferior. Secondly, I take it you are a Christian man; do you honestly believe God made men genetically unequal? Did you ever ask God why he made whites more violent? Or for that matter, why he made other races weaker and more subservient?
> How about freewill? Doesn't your religion teach that each person has the freewill to sin against God of their own volition? How far does your faith go? Does it go all the way or only as far as the color line between blacks and whites?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can paint it anyway you like. The bottom line is any atrocities in Africa were engineered and often aided by whites. Even so there is still no match for the sheer number of deaths directly attributable to whites.  I mean you guys wiped out entire multiple cultures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites were involved in none of the wars or conflicts I listed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That question prompts a question from me. Is it more evil to hack a child to death, feed a child to alligators, lynch a child and cut off their testicles and sell them as souvenirs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll answer yours when you answer mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Its not the same thinking at all. There is no assumption of inferiority in believing whites are genetically more violent.
Click to expand...


Bullshit. Do you believe the same way when the white racists here say that blacks are more violent given the high black crime rates? 



> Its merely a theory propped up by the violent history of the white race.  Its pretty evident god made races unequal. If he had whites would be able to produce melanin in sufficient quantities to protect themselves from the sun. Never thought to ask god why whites were so violent. I'm pretty sure he has a plan to get rid of them. I dont know any races that are subservient. Whites are the weakest race IMO.



That's the funniest goddamn thing I've heard today. So you're telling me that the weakest race managed to conquer, enslave and subjugate a stronger race? And you're "pretty sure" God has a plan to get rid of whites? Holy shit. I thought you were somewhat delusional but I never imagined it was on a Hitleresque scale.



> Each person has free will, however we know that people are social animals that can be influenced or led to act in ways that their free will would normally direct them not to do.  Thats why you have some whites that are compassionate, truth tellers, and non violent.



Freewill does not direct us to do anything, it only gives us the option to choose to continue the hate or stop the hate cycle. In other words, every single Rwandan involved in that war and genocide had the choice not to kill or otherwise not get involved. 
The actions of the white colonizers ceased to matter once they were gone. When the whites left, Rwandans had the choice to do away with the caste system imposed upon them and come together as a people to move forward. Instead they chose to worsen the divide, perpetuate the class system and ultimately take up arms against each other.



> Whites were involved in every war or conflict you listed. Check the dates. If it was after 1881 then whites were involved.



Wrong. Do the research like I did. That's how I found out about these wars and what started them. And even if whites were involved in some way in some cases, the Rwanda case is the only one I know of where whites actively pitted one tribe against another.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> You gotta be fucking kidding me. This verse is about judging others and applies to _everyone _and _anyone _that would judge others more harshly than themselves_, _including you and other blacks like you.
> I'm not the one passing judgement here, you are. So before you behold the mote of white evil in my eye, tend to the beam of black evil in your own and stop blaming whites for Rwandans taking up machetes and guns of their own freewill and slaughtering each other.
> 
> 
> 
> White people have been by far the most evil. Not even close.
> 
> Black people have not done a thing to white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So because Rwandan blacks killed other blacks, it is somehow less evil?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And white people you should be thankful that we don't think like you. Because if the shoe was on the foot ? White people would have a murderous rage towards black people...._hell they already do !!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Judging by your criteria, the Rwandans certainly thought like whites. They just killed people of their own race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The evil that inspired the event came from whites meddling in Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we have white evil that inspired the event, what evil made them pick up machetes and hack women and children?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people. White philosophy.
Click to expand...


You mean the white people that had left thirty years before?


----------



## Asclepias

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you used Rwanda you not only failed the described terms, you forgot that the Rwanda massacre was a direct result of white people fucking up in Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked IM2 this question in another thread and he refused to answer so I'll ask you: If the actions of the white colonizers is directly responsible and to be blamed for the hatred between the Hutus and Tutsis and the subsequent genocide, who is responsible for my racism?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The question was to name one atrocity whites *have not *committed that was worse.  Since whites have clearly killed (by a vast amount) more people at a single instance than any atrocity known to man your example fails.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The question is irrelevant and based on a false premise that whites are inherently more evil. Unless we're talking strictly about numbers for the sake of discussing generic information, the body counts mean nothing. However, if we're talking about the capability to do evil, Rwanda disproves your premise at one machete stroke. On top of that, the 1994 genocide was not the only one in that country. There was one in 1972 started by the Tutsis where at least 80,000 were killed. The Hutu armed response to this massacre resulted in thousands more killed. So not only are Rwandans guilty of genocide, they are twice guilty.
> 
> A quick look at some of the actions by the Hutu perpetrators: Hutus not only killed Tutsis, they slaughtered moderate members and Tutsi sympathizers within their own tribe; Hutu husbands killed their own Tutsi wives; Tutsis women were taken away as sex slaves; Children were clubbed and hacked to death along with adults; HIV-infected patients were formed into "rape squads" to rape and infect Tutsi women; Men and women both suffered sexual mutilation (some after having been raped) by having their genitalia hacked with machetes, knives, and sharp sticks and doused with acid.There's more but I think you get the idea.
> 
> So this raises another question: Does it require any more evil to put someone in a gas chamber than to hack a child to death with a machete?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. Whites as a group are more violent, more savage, more bellicose than any other race on the planet. Your history is littered with atrocities. These atrocities were not committed as a result of self defense. They were committed because whites felt they were superior. In effect the "manifest destiny" philosophy was at work when whites committed their atrocities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A list of some of the worst African wars since the end of WWII and the Holocaust:
> 
> First Sudanese War, 1955 - 1972 - 500,000 dead.
> Second Sudanese War, 1983 - 2005 - 1-2 million dead.
> Lord's Resistance Army Insurgency, 1987 - present - 100,000+ dead so far.
> War in Darfur, 2003 - present - 300,000 dead so far.
> South Sudanese Civil War, 2013 - present - 10,000+ dead.
> Chad/Libya Conflict,  1978 - 1987 - 8,500+ dead.
> Libyan Civil War, 2014 - present - 10,000 dead.
> Somali Civil War, 1980s - present - 300,00 - 500,000 dead.
> Eritrean War of Independence, 1961 - 1991 - 145,000 dead.
> Ethiopian Civil War, 1974 - 1991 - +/- 500,000 war dead plus 1,000,000 dead from famine.
> Eritrean-Ethiopian War, 1998 - 2000 - 70,000 - 100,000 dead.
> Congo Civil War, 1997 - 1999 - 14,000 - 25,000 dead.
> 
> So since WWII and the end of the Holocaust, blacks have slaughtered blacks to the tune of about 4 million killed just in the wars and conflicts listed here (there are many other recorded wars and conflicts on the African continent) and that's using the conservative estimates and doesn't even include the 800,000 from the Rwandan genocide. What's more, whites had nothing to do with any of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My theory is that your genetic makeup is responsible for your racism.  Europeans lacked resources hence their late arrival to civilization. Because of this lack of resources europeans developed into war mongering, violent people. Lack of melanin may have inspired a better perception of a boundary between "us" and "them". There is a reason whites are the ones that came up with a way to classify races and put them in a pecking order with whites supposedly at the top.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Firstly, this is precisely the sort of thinking that prompted whites to enslave blacks, i.e. blacks were genetically inferior. Secondly, I take it you are a Christian man; do you honestly believe God made men genetically unequal? Did you ever ask God why he made whites more violent? Or for that matter, why he made other races weaker and more subservient?
> How about freewill? Doesn't your religion teach that each person has the freewill to sin against God of their own volition? How far does your faith go? Does it go all the way or only as far as the color line between blacks and whites?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can paint it anyway you like. The bottom line is any atrocities in Africa were engineered and often aided by whites. Even so there is still no match for the sheer number of deaths directly attributable to whites.  I mean you guys wiped out entire multiple cultures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites were involved in none of the wars or conflicts I listed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That question prompts a question from me. Is it more evil to hack a child to death, feed a child to alligators, lynch a child and cut off their testicles and sell them as souvenirs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll answer yours when you answer mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Its not the same thinking at all. There is no assumption of inferiority in believing whites are genetically more violent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit. Do you believe the same way when the white racists here say that blacks are more violent given the high black crime rates?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its merely a theory propped up by the violent history of the white race.  Its pretty evident god made races unequal. If he had whites would be able to produce melanin in sufficient quantities to protect themselves from the sun. Never thought to ask god why whites were so violent. I'm pretty sure he has a plan to get rid of them. I dont know any races that are subservient. Whites are the weakest race IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the funniest goddamn thing I've heard today. So you're telling me that the weakest race managed to conquer, enslave and subjugate a stronger race? And you're "pretty sure" God has a plan to get rid of whites? Holy shit. I thought you were somewhat delusional but I never imagined it was on a Hitleresque scale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each person has free will, however we know that people are social animals that can be influenced or led to act in ways that their free will would normally direct them not to do.  Thats why you have some whites that are compassionate, truth tellers, and non violent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Freewill does not direct us to do anything, it only gives us the option to choose to continue the hate or stop the hate cycle. In other words, every single Rwandan involved in that war and genocide had the choice not to kill or otherwise not get involved.
> The actions of the white colonizers ceased to matter once they were gone. When the whites left, Rwandans had the choice to do away with the caste system imposed upon them and come together as a people to move forward. Instead they chose to worsen the divide, perpetuate the class system and ultimately take up arms against each other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites were involved in every war or conflict you listed. Check the dates. If it was after 1881 then whites were involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. Do the research like I did. That's how I found out about these wars and what started them. And even if whites were involved in some way in some cases, the Rwanda case is the only one I know of where whites actively pitted one tribe against another.
Click to expand...

Not the same thing. since we are dealing with fake white stats.  Whites commit more crime than anyone else. to be exact they commit 69% of all crime.

You say that like a 100lb 12 year old girl couldnt kill a 300 lb man with a gun?  Do you think because whites had more advanced weapons that they are superior or simply more violent?

Free will doesnt give you an option. Free will is a reflection of whatever propaganda you have had installed in your head.

Yes youre wrong. Whites have been fucking up in Africa every since the 1800's


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you answer the question I posed to Asclepias? Namely, does it require more evil to put someone in a gas chamber than it does to hack a child to death with a machete?
> 
> 
> 
> I think everyone knows whites are not the only people who have done evil in history*.* So to keep bringing it up comes off as either some kind of weak “Everyone does it” excuse that eight-year-olds use or as a way to draw attention away from the evils of white history.
> 
> The past, present and future of Black Americans concern me most. And in that history whites are the main evil. That is just how it is. I did not create the world I find myself in. If I were Darfuri, no doubt I would write about the Arabic-speaking Sudanese. If I were Palestinian, it would be the Israelis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is not about whites thinking they are better than most, *this is about blacks thinking whites are worse than most.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your history as documented by those of *your own race* support this conclusion.  I mean can you explain how it is that Blacks have gone to all the continents without creating the genocide, theft, and general mayhem that whites have done?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. White history only documents more killed, not that they are inherently more prone to violence. And whites killed more because they could. I.E., for whatever reason, black tribes in Africa never developed as fast as the rest of the world in terms of technology and science. Therefore, they didn't have the destructive weapons of war and ships to migrate and conquer other lands and peoples, much less the ambition to do so. Whites are not more prone to kill and conquer, they just did it first.
> 
> Violence is a human trait, not a white one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope White history not only documents more killed it pushes the doctrine of "manifest destiny."  Should I provide you a link on what that is?
Click to expand...


It wouldn't matter, I will still maintain that violence is a human trait, not a white one.



> Without Black people in Africa you whites wouldnt even know what technology and science means.



I may regret asking this but: What?


----------



## Asclepias

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> White people have been by far the most evil. Not even close.
> 
> Black people have not done a thing to white people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So because Rwandan blacks killed other blacks, it is somehow less evil?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And white people you should be thankful that we don't think like you. Because if the shoe was on the foot ? White people would have a murderous rage towards black people...._hell they already do !!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Judging by your criteria, the Rwandans certainly thought like whites. They just killed people of their own race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The evil that inspired the event came from whites meddling in Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we have white evil that inspired the event, what evil made them pick up machetes and hack women and children?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people. White philosophy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the white people that had left thirty years before?
Click to expand...

They never left. They were still interfering. IM2 posted the proof on this.


----------



## Asclepias

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think everyone knows whites are not the only people who have done evil in history*.* So to keep bringing it up comes off as either some kind of weak “Everyone does it” excuse that eight-year-olds use or as a way to draw attention away from the evils of white history.
> 
> The past, present and future of Black Americans concern me most. And in that history whites are the main evil. That is just how it is. I did not create the world I find myself in. If I were Darfuri, no doubt I would write about the Arabic-speaking Sudanese. If I were Palestinian, it would be the Israelis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not about whites thinking they are better than most, *this is about blacks thinking whites are worse than most.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your history as documented by those of *your own race* support this conclusion.  I mean can you explain how it is that Blacks have gone to all the continents without creating the genocide, theft, and general mayhem that whites have done?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. White history only documents more killed, not that they are inherently more prone to violence. And whites killed more because they could. I.E., for whatever reason, black tribes in Africa never developed as fast as the rest of the world in terms of technology and science. Therefore, they didn't have the destructive weapons of war and ships to migrate and conquer other lands and peoples, much less the ambition to do so. Whites are not more prone to kill and conquer, they just did it first.
> 
> Violence is a human trait, not a white one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope White history not only documents more killed it pushes the doctrine of "manifest destiny."  Should I provide you a link on what that is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wouldn't matter, I will still maintain that violence is a human trait, not a white one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without Black people in Africa you whites wouldnt even know what technology and science means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I may regret asking this but: What?
Click to expand...


I dont care what you maintain. Willful ignorance is something I have come to expect from your kind,.

Please be specific. What is it you are questioning?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Asclepias said:


> Not the same thing. since we are dealing with fake white stats. Whites commit more crime than anyone else. to be exact they commit 69% of all crime.


 To be fair, and only to be fair, whites make up roughly 70% of the population, so it kind of fits.

Does that mean white people are per capita committing more crimes?

If so, shame on White people.


----------



## Asclepias

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not the same thing. since we are dealing with fake white stats. Whites commit more crime than anyone else. to be exact they commit 69% of all crime.
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, and only to be fair, whites make up roughly 70% of the population, so it kind of fits.
> 
> Does that mean white people are per capita committing more crimes?
> 
> If so, shame on White people.
Click to expand...

We cant tell since per capita is a stat with no basis in reality. I've never seen 1*.*6 children in real life.


----------



## MizMolly

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just think whites consider themselves special, they dont
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. Its inherent in racism that whites believe they are special.  How do you think Drumpf got elected?
> 
> *"If you can convince the lowest white man he's better than the best colored man, he won't notice you're picking his pocket. Hell, give him somebody to look down on, and he'll empty his pockets for you."*
> -LBJ
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting a racist like LBJ doesnt mean it applies to everyone. not by a long shot. Thats a dumb ass quote by the way.
> 
> Trump got elected because people wanted a business man who they thought would probably be better at creating jobs... which theoretically should help everyone, white, black, latino.. VS Hillary who a lot of people see as a political  insider waiting for her turn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a true ass quote. Its a reflection of white philosophy and component of racism
> 
> Drumpf got elected because he appealed to the racist in every white person that voted for him. Now take a guess what demographic voted for him the most?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thats your opinion.  If some racists voted for trump, that doesnt mean what you say about other white people. Why couldn't white people have voted for trump,  for the same reason Asians did? or other black people or Hispanics?  Looking at the color of voters  is a very superficial observation of why someone voted, but you are entitled to that opinion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you think the support for Drumpf from the KKK and Nazis was just some bizarre coincidence and you actually expect me to believe his rhetoric was not geared at racists?
Click to expand...

You think anyone who voted for Trump is racist because some racists are his fans? I actually don't trust or like politicians, Nazis or KKK


----------



## MizMolly

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are whites born and raised in Africa but you want them to leave
> 
> 
> 
> True. They shouldnt be in Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you consider Africa for blacks only, I guess you consider "white" countries and continents
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are whites born and raised in Africa but you want them to leave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True. They shouldnt be in Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No race owns a country or continent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no problem with whites having their own country on their ancestral lands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you want segregation of the races
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no problem with segregation as long as its not forced.
Click to expand...

But you wouldnt find anything wrong if whites were forced out of Africa?


----------



## impuretrash

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not the same thing. since we are dealing with fake white stats. Whites commit more crime than anyone else. to be exact they commit 69% of all crime.
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, and only to be fair, whites make up roughly 70% of the population, so it kind of fits.
> 
> Does that mean white people are per capita committing more crimes?
> 
> If so, shame on White people.
Click to expand...


"Whites" (which includes arabs and hispanics and other ethnicities that choose to identify as such even though they are not of european descent) commit around 50% of the total murders every year with the other half perpetrated by blacks. But lets focus on the minor crimes like vandalism and jaywalking since the murder rate makes them look like fucking savages.


----------



## Asclepias

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. Its inherent in racism that whites believe they are special.  How do you think Drumpf got elected?
> 
> *"If you can convince the lowest white man he's better than the best colored man, he won't notice you're picking his pocket. Hell, give him somebody to look down on, and he'll empty his pockets for you."*
> -LBJ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting a racist like LBJ doesnt mean it applies to everyone. not by a long shot. Thats a dumb ass quote by the way.
> 
> Trump got elected because people wanted a business man who they thought would probably be better at creating jobs... which theoretically should help everyone, white, black, latino.. VS Hillary who a lot of people see as a political  insider waiting for her turn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a true ass quote. Its a reflection of white philosophy and component of racism
> 
> Drumpf got elected because he appealed to the racist in every white person that voted for him. Now take a guess what demographic voted for him the most?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thats your opinion.  If some racists voted for trump, that doesnt mean what you say about other white people. Why couldn't white people have voted for trump,  for the same reason Asians did? or other black people or Hispanics?  Looking at the color of voters  is a very superficial observation of why someone voted, but you are entitled to that opinion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you think the support for Drumpf from the KKK and Nazis was just some bizarre coincidence and you actually expect me to believe his rhetoric was not geared at racists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think anyone who voted for Trump is racist because some racists are his fans? I actually don't trust or like politicians, Nazis or KKK
Click to expand...

I believe you have to be racist in order for Drumpf to appeal to you as a white person. For non white supporters its obvious they've brainwashed by pro white teachings established centuries ago..


----------



## Asclepias

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> True. They shouldnt be in Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> If you consider Africa for blacks only, I guess you consider "white" countries and continents
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> True. They shouldnt be in Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No race owns a country or continent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no problem with whites having their own country on their ancestral lands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you want segregation of the races
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no problem with segregation as long as its not forced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you wouldnt find anything wrong if whites were forced out of Africa?
Click to expand...

Nothing wrong with forcing criminals out of your country that were not supposed to be there anyway.  Now if new non racist and non busy body whites came over afterwards I wouldnt have an issue with that.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not the same thing. since we are dealing with fake white stats. Whites commit more crime than anyone else. to be exact they commit 69% of all crime.
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, and only to be fair, whites make up roughly 70% of the population, so it kind of fits.
> 
> Does that mean white people are per capita committing more crimes?
> 
> If so, shame on White people.
Click to expand...


That particular stat includes most Latinos, and Arabs as "White".


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

By the way, true story.

I grew up just ourside a small Texas town dominated by the klan.   No black people lived in the town or went to the schools.

My first experience with going to school with black kids was in middle school when we moved away.  Come to find out, I got along great with black kids and learned a lot.  I just needed the opportunity.  Fuck segregation. It does nothing but harm.  

Things have changed now in that shitty town, but it was not that long ago when no black people lived there.

So, yes we still have a race problem and, yes white people are a large part of the problem.

BUT, the People who are making a difference are those honestly see the other side and try to understand and relate. 

A good dose of Dave Chappelle also helps.


----------



## impuretrash

Asclepias said:


> I believe you have to be racist in order for Drumpf to appeal to you as a white person. For non white supporters its obvious they brainwashed by pro white teachings established centuries ago..




Or it could be white Trump voters were merely reacting to the writing on the wall. For a couple decades the democratic party and their lapdogs in the media has been pretty explicitly hostile to white people while the establishment GOP were too cowardly to take a firm stand in our interests, too busy pandering to ******* like you...


----------



## jillian

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> I bet a lot of white people (mostly Northern white people) believe Abraham Lincoln was not a racist motherfucker.


He also lived in the 1800’s. I figure he was ahead of the curve. 

And he didn’t think human beings should be properly. And that puts him ahead of a good percentage of trumptards.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting a racist like LBJ doesnt mean it applies to everyone. not by a long shot. Thats a dumb ass quote by the way.
> 
> Trump got elected because people wanted a business man who they thought would probably be better at creating jobs... which theoretically should help everyone, white, black, latino.. VS Hillary who a lot of people see as a political  insider waiting for her turn.
> 
> 
> 
> Its a true ass quote. Its a reflection of white philosophy and component of racism
> 
> Drumpf got elected because he appealed to the racist in every white person that voted for him. Now take a guess what demographic voted for him the most?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thats your opinion.  If some racists voted for trump, that doesnt mean what you say about other white people. Why couldn't white people have voted for trump,  for the same reason Asians did? or other black people or Hispanics?  Looking at the color of voters  is a very superficial observation of why someone voted, but you are entitled to that opinion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you think the support for Drumpf from the KKK and Nazis was just some bizarre coincidence and you actually expect me to believe his rhetoric was not geared at racists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think anyone who voted for Trump is racist because some racists are his fans? I actually don't trust or like politicians, Nazis or KKK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe you have to be racist in order for Drumpf to appeal to you as a white person. For non white supporters its obvious they've brainwashed by pro white teachings established centuries ago..
Click to expand...


Eh, some yes, some no.

Some people just like a strong leader.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Wry Catcher said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> That's old news. Quit pissing and moaning and move into the 21st Century without a chip on your shoulder. Someone will definitely knock it off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you answer the question or should I ignore you for being off topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do what you will. I wasn't around then and neither were you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first slaves from Africa arrived in what is now the United States in 1619, well before my ancestors and most others who post on this message board.
Click to expand...


But not my ancestors, and we didn't own slaves. In the 1800s, there were sharecroppers out back. Now they own every bit of land around we didn't give to someone else, and they're black. Pretty sure they own about 160 acres.


----------



## Asclepias

jillian said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet a lot of white people (mostly Northern white people) believe Abraham Lincoln was not a racist motherfucker.
> 
> 
> 
> He also lived in the 1800’s. I figure he was ahead of the curve.
> 
> And he didn’t think human beings should be properly. And that puts him ahead of a good percentage of trumptards.
Click to expand...

You do realize Lincoln was going to make it legal for Blacks to be enslaved for the duration of this country dont you?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

jillian said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet a lot of white people (mostly Northern white people) believe Abraham Lincoln was not a racist motherfucker.
> 
> 
> 
> He also lived in the 1800’s. I figure he was ahead of the curve.
> 
> And he didn’t think human beings should be properly. And that puts him ahead of a good percentage of trumptards.
Click to expand...

Trumptards can be retards, 

But do you really believe they want people in slavery? I prefer to give everyone the benefit of the doubt that they want to be fair, we just have a different understanding of fair, I suppose.


----------



## Asclepias

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you have to be racist in order for Drumpf to appeal to you as a white person. For non white supporters its obvious they brainwashed by pro white teachings established centuries ago..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or it could be white Trump voters were merely reacting to the writing on the wall. For a couple decades the democratic party and their lapdogs in the media has been pretty explicitly hostile to white people while the establishment GOP were too cowardly to take a firm stand in our interests, too busy pandering to ******* like you...
Click to expand...

Heres a white guy that makes no bones about it. He thinks the playing field being leveled is against his interests. He has no problem with the fact that white trash like himself could not survive without assistance.


----------



## Asclepias

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its a true ass quote. Its a reflection of white philosophy and component of racism
> 
> Drumpf got elected because he appealed to the racist in every white person that voted for him. Now take a guess what demographic voted for him the most?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats your opinion.  If some racists voted for trump, that doesnt mean what you say about other white people. Why couldn't white people have voted for trump,  for the same reason Asians did? or other black people or Hispanics?  Looking at the color of voters  is a very superficial observation of why someone voted, but you are entitled to that opinion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you think the support for Drumpf from the KKK and Nazis was just some bizarre coincidence and you actually expect me to believe his rhetoric was not geared at racists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think anyone who voted for Trump is racist because some racists are his fans? I actually don't trust or like politicians, Nazis or KKK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe you have to be racist in order for Drumpf to appeal to you as a white person. For non white supporters its obvious they've brainwashed by pro white teachings established centuries ago..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eh, some yes, some no.
> 
> Some people just like a strong leader.
Click to expand...

If they truly wanted a strong leader they would have elected someone that wouldnt look like a limp noodle next to Putin.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked IM2 this question in another thread and he refused to answer so I'll ask you: If the actions of the white colonizers is directly responsible and to be blamed for the hatred between the Hutus and Tutsis and the subsequent genocide, who is responsible for my racism?
> 
> The question is irrelevant and based on a false premise that whites are inherently more evil. Unless we're talking strictly about numbers for the sake of discussing generic information, the body counts mean nothing. However, if we're talking about the capability to do evil, Rwanda disproves your premise at one machete stroke. On top of that, the 1994 genocide was not the only one in that country. There was one in 1972 started by the Tutsis where at least 80,000 were killed. The Hutu armed response to this massacre resulted in thousands more killed. So not only are Rwandans guilty of genocide, they are twice guilty.
> 
> A quick look at some of the actions by the Hutu perpetrators: Hutus not only killed Tutsis, they slaughtered moderate members and Tutsi sympathizers within their own tribe; Hutu husbands killed their own Tutsi wives; Tutsis women were taken away as sex slaves; Children were clubbed and hacked to death along with adults; HIV-infected patients were formed into "rape squads" to rape and infect Tutsi women; Men and women both suffered sexual mutilation (some after having been raped) by having their genitalia hacked with machetes, knives, and sharp sticks and doused with acid.There's more but I think you get the idea.
> 
> So this raises another question: Does it require any more evil to put someone in a gas chamber than to hack a child to death with a machete?
> 
> A list of some of the worst African wars since the end of WWII and the Holocaust:
> 
> First Sudanese War, 1955 - 1972 - 500,000 dead.
> Second Sudanese War, 1983 - 2005 - 1-2 million dead.
> Lord's Resistance Army Insurgency, 1987 - present - 100,000+ dead so far.
> War in Darfur, 2003 - present - 300,000 dead so far.
> South Sudanese Civil War, 2013 - present - 10,000+ dead.
> Chad/Libya Conflict,  1978 - 1987 - 8,500+ dead.
> Libyan Civil War, 2014 - present - 10,000 dead.
> Somali Civil War, 1980s - present - 300,00 - 500,000 dead.
> Eritrean War of Independence, 1961 - 1991 - 145,000 dead.
> Ethiopian Civil War, 1974 - 1991 - +/- 500,000 war dead plus 1,000,000 dead from famine.
> Eritrean-Ethiopian War, 1998 - 2000 - 70,000 - 100,000 dead.
> Congo Civil War, 1997 - 1999 - 14,000 - 25,000 dead.
> 
> So since WWII and the end of the Holocaust, blacks have slaughtered blacks to the tune of about 4 million killed just in the wars and conflicts listed here (there are many other recorded wars and conflicts on the African continent) and that's using the conservative estimates and doesn't even include the 800,000 from the Rwandan genocide. What's more, whites had nothing to do with any of them.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup and white man Joseph Stalin killed around 9 million way more than all the wars you mentioned in African combined and that 9 million is a conservative estimate. Many claim it's more like 20-25 mill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you answer the question I posed to Asclepias? Namely, does it require more evil to put someone in a gas chamber than it does to hack a child to death with a machete?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think everyone knows whites are not the only people who have done evil in history*.* So to keep bringing it up comes off as either some kind of weak “Everyone does it” excuse that eight-year-olds use or as a way to draw attention away from the evils of white history.
> 
> The past, present and future of Black Americans concern me most. And in that history whites are the main evil. That is just how it is. I did not create the world I find myself in. If I were Darfuri, no doubt I would write about the Arabic-speaking Sudanese. If I were Palestinian, it would be the Israelis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you answer the question or not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look. White people need to get over this idea that they are somehow special*. *They are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course we're not. But if we're not special then we are also not unique in the capacity for evil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are just like everyone else. But by putting up this front that they are better than most, they make themselves worse than most – because it means they turn a blind eye to the evil they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is not about whites thinking they are better than most, this is about blacks thinking whites are worse than most.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, this is about what whites have done. I have known far too many very fine whites to allow you to tell this lie because you can't face the fact of the wrongs whites have actually done.
Click to expand...


First of all, what did I say that is insulting to the "very fine whites" you know? Secondly, I've never denied any wrongs done by whites. The conquering, enslavement and wars committed on other races and cultures by whites is a matter of history that everyone is aware of. My position is, and always has been, that whites have no more capacity for killing than any other human being. 



> White colonizers are respnsible for the struggles that continue going on in Africa. Most of the former colonies are still controlled by white business interests in the countries that colonized them. Until you study the colonization of Africa you are ignorant of things whites did to control the masses as a minority force. Divide and conquer as used by white colonizers created animosity between some tribes that never were hostile to each other and increased hostility between those who were. White colonizers set boundaries on the continent that did not exist, some of which split land into sections where opposing tribes were combined into to one region or territory.



So instead of endeavoring to achieve some sort of peace and détente between the tribes and countries, they choose to further hostilities.



> Whites like you need to learn that we blacks here are very well educated.



I'm sure there are a few educated whites here too so this means precisely squat to me. Besides, education is no cure for lack of logic, common sense or critical thinking. 



> Your simplistic belief that we are just blaming whites for no reason amounts to a pile of rotting dung.



And your simplistic belief that Rwandans had no control over their own actions amounts to a pile of porcine afterbirth.



> You need to learn that in this case, you might b trying to argue with people who have greater knowledge of the subject you are trying to argue than you. Maybe it's wise that you spend the same amount of time we have studying these things before you come back again trying to argue the same denial based argument steeped in a lack of knowledge.



Oh please. It's far too late for you to try intellectually shaming me.


----------



## sparky

Asclepias said:


> He has no problem with the fact that white trash like himself could not survive without assistance.



More he has little to no clue about what '_white trash'_ is, or how they survive

~S~


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

In 2016, we ended up with a choice between two rich white people.  I don’t blame anyone for holding their nose in choosing a side.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rwanda, 1994.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? You do realize whites killed 6 million people that were white like them. How many died in Rwanda? Way less than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the matter, Rwandan Genocide atrocity not atrocious enough for you?
> 
> Given the savagery of the Rwandan Genocide and considering that up to 800,000 people were slaughtered within a hundred days, do you really think skin color had anything to do with the lower body count than the Holocaust?
> 
> If there had been 6 million Hutus to kill and they had enough time (the Holocaust lasted  four years) and no one to stop them, given the nature and level of butchery, I've no doubt they would have killed that many.
> 
> You guys always look at these things in terms of body counts and while body counts are interesting factoids, they say nothing about the soul of one race as compared to another. History has proven that no one race is more capable of atrocity than another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you used Rwanda you not only failed the described terms, you forgot that the Rwanda massacre was a direct result of white people fucking up in Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked IM2 this question in another thread and he refused to answer so I'll ask you: If the actions of the white colonizers is directly responsible and to be blamed for the hatred between the Hutus and Tutsis and the subsequent genocide, who is responsible for my racism?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The question was to name one atrocity whites *have not *committed that was worse.  Since whites have clearly killed (by a vast amount) more people at a single instance than any atrocity known to man your example fails.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The question is irrelevant and based on a false premise that whites are inherently more evil. Unless we're talking strictly about numbers for the sake of discussing generic information, the body counts mean nothing. However, if we're talking about the capability to do evil, Rwanda disproves your premise at one machete stroke. On top of that, the 1994 genocide was not the only one in that country. There was one in 1972 started by the Tutsis where at least 80,000 were killed. The Hutu armed response to this massacre resulted in thousands more killed. So not only are Rwandans guilty of genocide, they are twice guilty.
> 
> A quick look at some of the actions by the Hutu perpetrators: Hutus not only killed Tutsis, they slaughtered moderate members and Tutsi sympathizers within their own tribe; Hutu husbands killed their own Tutsi wives; Tutsis women were taken away as sex slaves; Children were clubbed and hacked to death along with adults; HIV-infected patients were formed into "rape squads" to rape and infect Tutsi women; Men and women both suffered sexual mutilation (some after having been raped) by having their genitalia hacked with machetes, knives, and sharp sticks and doused with acid.There's more but I think you get the idea.
> 
> So this raises another question: Does it require any more evil to put someone in a gas chamber than to hack a child to death with a machete?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. Whites as a group are more violent, more savage, more bellicose than any other race on the planet. Your history is littered with atrocities. These atrocities were not committed as a result of self defense. They were committed because whites felt they were superior. In effect the "manifest destiny" philosophy was at work when whites committed their atrocities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A list of some of the worst African wars since the end of WWII and the Holocaust:
> 
> First Sudanese War, 1955 - 1972 - 500,000 dead.
> Second Sudanese War, 1983 - 2005 - 1-2 million dead.
> Lord's Resistance Army Insurgency, 1987 - present - 100,000+ dead so far.
> War in Darfur, 2003 - present - 300,000 dead so far.
> South Sudanese Civil War, 2013 - present - 10,000+ dead.
> Chad/Libya Conflict,  1978 - 1987 - 8,500+ dead.
> Libyan Civil War, 2014 - present - 10,000 dead.
> Somali Civil War, 1980s - present - 300,00 - 500,000 dead.
> Eritrean War of Independence, 1961 - 1991 - 145,000 dead.
> Ethiopian Civil War, 1974 - 1991 - +/- 500,000 war dead plus 1,000,000 dead from famine.
> Eritrean-Ethiopian War, 1998 - 2000 - 70,000 - 100,000 dead.
> Congo Civil War, 1997 - 1999 - 14,000 - 25,000 dead.
> 
> So since WWII and the end of the Holocaust, blacks have slaughtered blacks to the tune of about 4 million killed just in the wars and conflicts listed here (there are many other recorded wars and conflicts on the African continent) and that's using the conservative estimates and doesn't even include the 800,000 from the Rwandan genocide. What's more, whites had nothing to do with any of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup and white man Joseph Stalin killed around 9 million way more than all the wars you mentioned in African combined and that 9 million is a conservative estimate. Many claim it's more like 20-25 mill.
Click to expand...


Hey, I didn't know that Georgians were White people.


----------



## impuretrash

Asclepias said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you have to be racist in order for Drumpf to appeal to you as a white person. For non white supporters its obvious they brainwashed by pro white teachings established centuries ago..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or it could be white Trump voters were merely reacting to the writing on the wall. For a couple decades the democratic party and their lapdogs in the media has been pretty explicitly hostile to white people while the establishment GOP were too cowardly to take a firm stand in our interests, too busy pandering to ******* like you...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heres a white guy that makes no bones about it. He thinks the playing field being leveled is against his interests. He has no problem with the fact that white trash like himself could not survive without assistance.
Click to expand...



Hehe, your idea of equality means bringing everything down to your level. No thanks, I don't want the entire country to become a fucking ghetto.


----------



## sparky

Erinwltr said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Aristocrat FF's were never concerned about a '_level playing field_' , albeit they foisted a well written document propagating such beliefs.
> 
> Our history as a _nation_, as well as the _entire_ human experience has always been a _leg up_
> 
> We have always been, and will always be _conquerors_ ,and there have always been and will always be the _conquered_ and _conscripts
> 
> ~S~_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Preordained??
Click to expand...


absoluetly, under the guise of their altruistic bullsh*t ...~S~


----------



## sparky

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you have to be racist in order for Drumpf to appeal to you as a white person. For non white supporters its obvious they brainwashed by pro white teachings established centuries ago..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or it could be white Trump voters were merely reacting to the writing on the wall. For a couple decades the democratic party and their lapdogs in the media has been pretty explicitly hostile to white people while the establishment GOP were too cowardly to take a firm stand in our interests, too busy pandering to ******* like you...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heres a white guy that makes no bones about it. He thinks the playing field being leveled is against his interests. He has no problem with the fact that white trash like himself could not survive without assistance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe, your idea of equality means bringing everything down to your level. No thanks, I don't want the entire country to become a fucking ghetto.
Click to expand...




Unless you've $$$$'s, it already is

~S~


----------



## sparky

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> In 2016, we ended up with a choice between two rich white people.  I don’t blame anyone for holding their nose in choosing a side.



Especially thosae that realized , it wasn't a 'choice' Boot....~S~


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the matter, Rwandan Genocide atrocity not atrocious enough for you?
> 
> Given the savagery of the Rwandan Genocide and considering that up to 800,000 people were slaughtered within a hundred days, do you really think skin color had anything to do with the lower body count than the Holocaust?
> 
> If there had been 6 million Hutus to kill and they had enough time (the Holocaust lasted  four years) and no one to stop them, given the nature and level of butchery, I've no doubt they would have killed that many.
> 
> You guys always look at these things in terms of body counts and while body counts are interesting factoids, they say nothing about the soul of one race as compared to another. History has proven that no one race is more capable of atrocity than another.
> 
> 
> 
> When you used Rwanda you not only failed the described terms, you forgot that the Rwanda massacre was a direct result of white people fucking up in Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked IM2 this question in another thread and he refused to answer so I'll ask you: If the actions of the white colonizers is directly responsible and to be blamed for the hatred between the Hutus and Tutsis and the subsequent genocide, who is responsible for my racism?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The question was to name one atrocity whites *have not *committed that was worse.  Since whites have clearly killed (by a vast amount) more people at a single instance than any atrocity known to man your example fails.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The question is irrelevant and based on a false premise that whites are inherently more evil. Unless we're talking strictly about numbers for the sake of discussing generic information, the body counts mean nothing. However, if we're talking about the capability to do evil, Rwanda disproves your premise at one machete stroke. On top of that, the 1994 genocide was not the only one in that country. There was one in 1972 started by the Tutsis where at least 80,000 were killed. The Hutu armed response to this massacre resulted in thousands more killed. So not only are Rwandans guilty of genocide, they are twice guilty.
> 
> A quick look at some of the actions by the Hutu perpetrators: Hutus not only killed Tutsis, they slaughtered moderate members and Tutsi sympathizers within their own tribe; Hutu husbands killed their own Tutsi wives; Tutsis women were taken away as sex slaves; Children were clubbed and hacked to death along with adults; HIV-infected patients were formed into "rape squads" to rape and infect Tutsi women; Men and women both suffered sexual mutilation (some after having been raped) by having their genitalia hacked with machetes, knives, and sharp sticks and doused with acid.There's more but I think you get the idea.
> 
> So this raises another question: Does it require any more evil to put someone in a gas chamber than to hack a child to death with a machete?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. Whites as a group are more violent, more savage, more bellicose than any other race on the planet. Your history is littered with atrocities. These atrocities were not committed as a result of self defense. They were committed because whites felt they were superior. In effect the "manifest destiny" philosophy was at work when whites committed their atrocities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A list of some of the worst African wars since the end of WWII and the Holocaust:
> 
> First Sudanese War, 1955 - 1972 - 500,000 dead.
> Second Sudanese War, 1983 - 2005 - 1-2 million dead.
> Lord's Resistance Army Insurgency, 1987 - present - 100,000+ dead so far.
> War in Darfur, 2003 - present - 300,000 dead so far.
> South Sudanese Civil War, 2013 - present - 10,000+ dead.
> Chad/Libya Conflict,  1978 - 1987 - 8,500+ dead.
> Libyan Civil War, 2014 - present - 10,000 dead.
> Somali Civil War, 1980s - present - 300,00 - 500,000 dead.
> Eritrean War of Independence, 1961 - 1991 - 145,000 dead.
> Ethiopian Civil War, 1974 - 1991 - +/- 500,000 war dead plus 1,000,000 dead from famine.
> Eritrean-Ethiopian War, 1998 - 2000 - 70,000 - 100,000 dead.
> Congo Civil War, 1997 - 1999 - 14,000 - 25,000 dead.
> 
> So since WWII and the end of the Holocaust, blacks have slaughtered blacks to the tune of about 4 million killed just in the wars and conflicts listed here (there are many other recorded wars and conflicts on the African continent) and that's using the conservative estimates and doesn't even include the 800,000 from the Rwandan genocide. What's more, whites had nothing to do with any of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My theory is that your genetic makeup is responsible for your racism.  Europeans lacked resources hence their late arrival to civilization. Because of this lack of resources europeans developed into war mongering, violent people. Lack of melanin may have inspired a better perception of a boundary between "us" and "them". There is a reason whites are the ones that came up with a way to classify races and put them in a pecking order with whites supposedly at the top.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Firstly, this is precisely the sort of thinking that prompted whites to enslave blacks, i.e. blacks were genetically inferior. Secondly, I take it you are a Christian man; do you honestly believe God made men genetically unequal? Did you ever ask God why he made whites more violent? Or for that matter, why he made other races weaker and more subservient?
> How about freewill? Doesn't your religion teach that each person has the freewill to sin against God of their own volition? How far does your faith go? Does it go all the way or only as far as the color line between blacks and whites?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can paint it anyway you like. The bottom line is any atrocities in Africa were engineered and often aided by whites. Even so there is still no match for the sheer number of deaths directly attributable to whites.  I mean you guys wiped out entire multiple cultures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites were involved in none of the wars or conflicts I listed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That question prompts a question from me. Is it more evil to hack a child to death, feed a child to alligators, lynch a child and cut off their testicles and sell them as souvenirs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll answer yours when you answer mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Its not the same thinking at all. There is no assumption of inferiority in believing whites are genetically more violent.  Its merely a theory propped up by the violent history of the white race.  Its pretty evident god made races unequal. If he had whites would be able to produce melanin in sufficient quantities to protect themselves from the sun. Never thought to ask god why whites were so violent. I'm pretty sure he has a plan to get rid of them. I dont know any races that are subservient. Whites are the weakest race IMO.
> 
> Each person has free will, however we know that people are social animals that can be influenced or led to act in ways that their free will would normally direct them not to do.  Thats why you have some whites that are compassionate, truth tellers, and non violent.
> 
> Whites were involved in every war or conflict you listed. Check the dates. If it was after 1881 then whites were involved.
Click to expand...


Blacks weren't capable of a heck of a lot of violence when they didn't invent the wheel, guns, and didn't have domesticated Horses,  or Sea-faring vessels before being conquered.

Now-a-days most of the violence in the World comes from African, and Muslim countries....


----------



## sparky

I just call 'em azzholes.....~S~


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

If Thomas Jefferson were alive today and running for president, and black, would you vote for him?

 I guess what I’m saying is, would you vote for Larry Elder as president?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Blacks weren't capable of a heck of a lot of violence when they didn't invent *the wheel*, guns, and didn't have domesticated Horses, or Sea-faring vessels before being conquered.


ummm...dude.....

We may need to fact check this one.


----------



## sparky

Dunno, if he talked a mean game, and could back it up........mammmmmaybe....~S~


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Shaka Zulu was a pretty fierce and very smart warlord. Just saying.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks weren't capable of a heck of a lot of violence when they didn't invent *the wheel*, guns, and didn't have domesticated Horses, or Sea-faring vessels before being conquered.
> 
> 
> 
> ummm...dude.....
> 
> We may need to fact check this one.
Click to expand...


The wheel was barely used, with the exception of Ethiopia and Somalia, in Sub-Saharan Africa well into the 19th century but this changed with the arrival of the Europeans.[20][21]

Wheel - Wikipedia


----------



## IM2

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> By the way, true story.
> 
> I grew up just ourside a small Texas town dominated by the klan.   No black people lived in the town or went to the schools.
> 
> My first experience with going to school with black kids was in middle school when we moved away.  Come to find out, I got along great with black kids and learned a lot.  I just needed the opportunity.  Fuck segregation. It does nothing but harm.
> 
> Things have changed now in that shitty town, but it was not that long ago when no black people lived there.
> 
> So, yes we still have a race problem and, yes white people are a large part of the problem.
> 
> BUT, the People who are making a difference are those honestly see the other side and try to understand and relate.
> 
> A good dose of Dave Chappelle also helps.



With some things there is no other side to see.

Let me provide an example that doesn't overtly contain race. Child molestation. There is no listening to a child molester try to excuse/explain their behavior, or how it's part of human nature. A child molester in America can't argue about child abuse in other countries or instances that took place in 200 BC. So all these excuses offed up here by apparent racists cannot be accepted or recognized.


----------



## IM2

jillian said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet a lot of white people (mostly Northern white people) believe Abraham Lincoln was not a racist motherfucker.
> 
> 
> 
> He also lived in the 1800’s. I figure he was ahead of the curve.
> 
> And he didn’t think human beings should be properly. And that puts him ahead of a good percentage of trumptards.
Click to expand...


He was a racist. Technically his belief was white supremacy. I can't give him a pass because he lived in the1800's. But he's dead now and we have to deal with the trump lovers and they are truly losers.


----------



## IM2

Marion Morrison said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> That's old news. Quit pissing and moaning and move into the 21st Century without a chip on your shoulder. Someone will definitely knock it off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you answer the question or should I ignore you for being off topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do what you will. I wasn't around then and neither were you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first slaves from Africa arrived in what is now the United States in 1619, well before my ancestors and most others who post on this message board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But not my ancestors, and we didn't own slaves. In the 1800s, there were sharecroppers out back. Now they own every bit of land around we didn't give to someone else, and they're black. Pretty sure they own about 160 acres.
Click to expand...


So?


----------



## Marion Morrison

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's old news. Quit pissing and moaning and move into the 21st Century without a chip on your shoulder. Someone will definitely knock it off.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you answer the question or should I ignore you for being off topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do what you will. I wasn't around then and neither were you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first slaves from Africa arrived in what is now the United States in 1619, well before my ancestors and most others who post on this message board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But not my ancestors, and we didn't own slaves. In the 1800s, there were sharecroppers out back. Now they own every bit of land around we didn't give to someone else, and they're black. Pretty sure they own about 160 acres.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So?
Click to expand...


So why is your ass so sorry and all whining for "reparations" and shiet?

Someone in your bloodline give up the 40 acres and a mule, or what?

Why ain't you got 40 acres?  I know a nigga that's got 160.

FYI: That's 4x 40 acres. He said I could hunt if I wanted to, too.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked IM2 this question in another thread and he refused to answer so I'll ask you: If the actions of the white colonizers is directly responsible and to be blamed for the hatred between the Hutus and Tutsis and the subsequent genocide, who is responsible for my racism?
> 
> The question is irrelevant and based on a false premise that whites are inherently more evil. Unless we're talking strictly about numbers for the sake of discussing generic information, the body counts mean nothing. However, if we're talking about the capability to do evil, Rwanda disproves your premise at one machete stroke. On top of that, the 1994 genocide was not the only one in that country. There was one in 1972 started by the Tutsis where at least 80,000 were killed. The Hutu armed response to this massacre resulted in thousands more killed. So not only are Rwandans guilty of genocide, they are twice guilty.
> 
> A quick look at some of the actions by the Hutu perpetrators: Hutus not only killed Tutsis, they slaughtered moderate members and Tutsi sympathizers within their own tribe; Hutu husbands killed their own Tutsi wives; Tutsis women were taken away as sex slaves; Children were clubbed and hacked to death along with adults; HIV-infected patients were formed into "rape squads" to rape and infect Tutsi women; Men and women both suffered sexual mutilation (some after having been raped) by having their genitalia hacked with machetes, knives, and sharp sticks and doused with acid.There's more but I think you get the idea.
> 
> So this raises another question: Does it require any more evil to put someone in a gas chamber than to hack a child to death with a machete?
> 
> A list of some of the worst African wars since the end of WWII and the Holocaust:
> 
> First Sudanese War, 1955 - 1972 - 500,000 dead.
> Second Sudanese War, 1983 - 2005 - 1-2 million dead.
> Lord's Resistance Army Insurgency, 1987 - present - 100,000+ dead so far.
> War in Darfur, 2003 - present - 300,000 dead so far.
> South Sudanese Civil War, 2013 - present - 10,000+ dead.
> Chad/Libya Conflict,  1978 - 1987 - 8,500+ dead.
> Libyan Civil War, 2014 - present - 10,000 dead.
> Somali Civil War, 1980s - present - 300,00 - 500,000 dead.
> Eritrean War of Independence, 1961 - 1991 - 145,000 dead.
> Ethiopian Civil War, 1974 - 1991 - +/- 500,000 war dead plus 1,000,000 dead from famine.
> Eritrean-Ethiopian War, 1998 - 2000 - 70,000 - 100,000 dead.
> Congo Civil War, 1997 - 1999 - 14,000 - 25,000 dead.
> 
> So since WWII and the end of the Holocaust, blacks have slaughtered blacks to the tune of about 4 million killed just in the wars and conflicts listed here (there are many other recorded wars and conflicts on the African continent) and that's using the conservative estimates and doesn't even include the 800,000 from the Rwandan genocide. What's more, whites had nothing to do with any of them.
> 
> 
> 
> My theory is that your genetic makeup is responsible for your racism.  Europeans lacked resources hence their late arrival to civilization. Because of this lack of resources europeans developed into war mongering, violent people. Lack of melanin may have inspired a better perception of a boundary between "us" and "them". There is a reason whites are the ones that came up with a way to classify races and put them in a pecking order with whites supposedly at the top.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Firstly, this is precisely the sort of thinking that prompted whites to enslave blacks, i.e. blacks were genetically inferior. Secondly, I take it you are a Christian man; do you honestly believe God made men genetically unequal? Did you ever ask God why he made whites more violent? Or for that matter, why he made other races weaker and more subservient?
> How about freewill? Doesn't your religion teach that each person has the freewill to sin against God of their own volition? How far does your faith go? Does it go all the way or only as far as the color line between blacks and whites?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can paint it anyway you like. The bottom line is any atrocities in Africa were engineered and often aided by whites. Even so there is still no match for the sheer number of deaths directly attributable to whites.  I mean you guys wiped out entire multiple cultures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites were involved in none of the wars or conflicts I listed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That question prompts a question from me. Is it more evil to hack a child to death, feed a child to alligators, lynch a child and cut off their testicles and sell them as souvenirs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll answer yours when you answer mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Its not the same thinking at all. There is no assumption of inferiority in believing whites are genetically more violent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit. Do you believe the same way when the white racists here say that blacks are more violent given the high black crime rates?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its merely a theory propped up by the violent history of the white race.  Its pretty evident god made races unequal. If he had whites would be able to produce melanin in sufficient quantities to protect themselves from the sun. Never thought to ask god why whites were so violent. I'm pretty sure he has a plan to get rid of them. I dont know any races that are subservient. Whites are the weakest race IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the funniest goddamn thing I've heard today. So you're telling me that the weakest race managed to conquer, enslave and subjugate a stronger race? And you're "pretty sure" God has a plan to get rid of whites? Holy shit. I thought you were somewhat delusional but I never imagined it was on a Hitleresque scale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each person has free will, however we know that people are social animals that can be influenced or led to act in ways that their free will would normally direct them not to do.  Thats why you have some whites that are compassionate, truth tellers, and non violent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Freewill does not direct us to do anything, it only gives us the option to choose to continue the hate or stop the hate cycle. In other words, every single Rwandan involved in that war and genocide had the choice not to kill or otherwise not get involved.
> The actions of the white colonizers ceased to matter once they were gone. When the whites left, Rwandans had the choice to do away with the caste system imposed upon them and come together as a people to move forward. Instead they chose to worsen the divide, perpetuate the class system and ultimately take up arms against each other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites were involved in every war or conflict you listed. Check the dates. If it was after 1881 then whites were involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. Do the research like I did. That's how I found out about these wars and what started them. And even if whites were involved in some way in some cases, the Rwanda case is the only one I know of where whites actively pitted one tribe against another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not the same thing. since we are dealing with fake white stats.  Whites commit more crime than anyone else. to be exact they commit 69% of all crime.
Click to expand...


I don't say that, white racists do. My point is that, if a white racist says blacks are genetically or inherently more violent and cites black crime rates, you would see it as an assumption of superiority of whites on his part, would you not? 



> You say that like a 100lb 12 year old girl couldnt kill a 300 lb man with a gun?  Do you think because whites had more advanced weapons that they are superior or simply more violent?



Back up and take a breath Pee Wee. Whites were able to conquer more simply because they had superior weapons. It was usually a case of muskets and cannons against spears and bows and arrows. That's it.



> Free will doesnt give you an option. Free will is a reflection of whatever propaganda you have had installed in your head.



If freewill doesn't give you an option then it's not FREEwill. 

The Merriam-Webster definition of freewill: Voluntary, spontaneous.
Dictionary.com: made or done freely or of one's own accord; voluntary:
Google: the power of acting without the constraint of necessity or fate; the ability to act at one's own discretion.

A "reflection of whatever propaganda you have had installed in your head", as you put it, is what is called informed viewpoint or perspective. Each of us has the choice to either 1.) change our perspective or at least question the propaganda. or 2.) not to kill.

If the white colonizers are to blame for Rwanda, who is to blame for the Holocaust? If we go back far enough, who or what will we find that is directly responsible if it was not Hitler and the Germans?


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> So because Rwandan blacks killed other blacks, it is somehow less evil?
> 
> Judging by your criteria, the Rwandans certainly thought like whites. They just killed people of their own race.
> 
> 
> 
> The evil that inspired the event came from whites meddling in Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we have white evil that inspired the event, what evil made them pick up machetes and hack women and children?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people. White philosophy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the white people that had left thirty years before?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They never left. They were still interfering. IM2 posted the proof on this.
Click to expand...


Where?


----------



## impuretrash

sparky said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you have to be racist in order for Drumpf to appeal to you as a white person. For non white supporters its obvious they brainwashed by pro white teachings established centuries ago..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or it could be white Trump voters were merely reacting to the writing on the wall. For a couple decades the democratic party and their lapdogs in the media has been pretty explicitly hostile to white people while the establishment GOP were too cowardly to take a firm stand in our interests, too busy pandering to ******* like you...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heres a white guy that makes no bones about it. He thinks the playing field being leveled is against his interests. He has no problem with the fact that white trash like himself could not survive without assistance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe, your idea of equality means bringing everything down to your level. No thanks, I don't want the entire country to become a fucking ghetto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you've $$$$'s, it already is
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...


Poor people in the US live like kings compared to poor people in shithole countries like Nigeria.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is not about whites thinking they are better than most, *this is about blacks thinking whites are worse than most.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your history as documented by those of *your own race* support this conclusion.  I mean can you explain how it is that Blacks have gone to all the continents without creating the genocide, theft, and general mayhem that whites have done?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. White history only documents more killed, not that they are inherently more prone to violence. And whites killed more because they could. I.E., for whatever reason, black tribes in Africa never developed as fast as the rest of the world in terms of technology and science. Therefore, they didn't have the destructive weapons of war and ships to migrate and conquer other lands and peoples, much less the ambition to do so. Whites are not more prone to kill and conquer, they just did it first.
> 
> Violence is a human trait, not a white one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope White history not only documents more killed it pushes the doctrine of "manifest destiny."  Should I provide you a link on what that is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wouldn't matter, I will still maintain that violence is a human trait, not a white one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without Black people in Africa you whites wouldnt even know what technology and science means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I may regret asking this but: What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont care what you maintain. Willful ignorance is something I have come to expect from your kind,.
Click to expand...


Spoken like a racist.



> Please be specific. What is it you are questioning?



Expand on the "Without black people in Africa..." remark.


----------



## Votto

Asclepias said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason slavery existed was greed.  Blacks kidnapped and sold their brothers as slaves to make money, then the slave owners made a fortune using free labor.
> 
> What I find amazing is, these same "white devils" you seem to want to condemn also fought a Civil War over, killing over a million other white devils, to extinguish a wrong of the past.  There was no outward force to correct their injustices, such as the US marching into Germany for forcibly make them end the Holocaust.   No, these men were motivated by the roots of their Christian beliefs and the Constitution to rise up and end slavery once and for all.
> 
> Thomas Jefferson wished to include freedom for slaves in the Declaration of Independence, but was warned to take it out least the Southern colonies would not sign on.  It's called compromising your moral code and it cost the next generation over a million dead.
> 
> What you may not know, though, is that there is more slavery today than at any other time in history.   You act as though "blacks" are the only ones in this world who have suffered from it or are suffering from it, yet history and the present tell us otherwise.
> 
> Here are some uncomfortable facts for you.  Human nature demands slavery.  We see this in ancient history as most men were either slaves or forced to fight for their elitist leader.  We also see this in slavery today, such as human trafficking.
> 
> The irony here is, in the 1800's slavery was legal and today it is illegal, yet we have more of it today.
> 
> Here is a suggestion.  Get off your arse feeling sorry for yourself or blaming men of slavery that occurred over a hundred years ago and do something about the slavery going on in your back yard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with only your first sentence. Whites were greedy. Other than that it looks like you visited the WPVE for your information.
> 
> Whites didnt fight the Civil War to end slavery. Lincoln himself said he would keep people enslaved if it meant saving the union.
> 
> Thomas jefferson had slaves until the day he died. There was no moral code apparent.
> 
> I stopped reading the rest because it was a massive deflection from the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So black Africans did not sell their brothers into slavery to White Americans for profit?  Is this what you are saying?
> 
> Also, I would agree with you that Lincoln would have allowed slavery to exist if only the Southern states would return to the Union.  However, what led up to that?  What led up to that were the slaves states vs. the free states.  No state could come into the union as a free state or a slave state unless there was a free or slave state to even up the power on a federal level.
> 
> So yea, Lincoln would have sold his soul to have the South return, like Jefferson did by not demanding the slaves not be freed.  So what?  The fact of the matter is, slavery was the driving force for the Civil war.  Then once the South did not return to the Union, Lincoln had no choice but t snuff out the one thing that had divided the nation to begin with by outlawing slavery.
> 
> Unfortunately, power corrupts.  For example, Jefferson wanted to outlaw the Alien and Sedition Acts which made speaking out against the government as being illegal.  A curious thing though, after becoming President he took advantage of these laws before finally snuffing them out.  What remained of them FDR used to imprison innocent Japanese Americans.  Jefferson freed his lover slave and her family but not the rest of his slaves after he died, just like he took advantage of the Alien and Sedition Acts before trying to do away with them.  He was a conflicted soul and fell short of the mark, but at least he was aware of his own failings.
> 
> As for feeling guilty, who should feel more guilt?  Should it be whites feeling guilty for something that happened hundreds of years prior to their existence, or should they feel more guilty for slavery that is occurring in their own back yard as we speak as they do nothing?  About 2 out of every thousand are estimated as being slaves in the US today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes thats exactly what I am saying. To be blunt its a lie whites made up to deflect from their actions.
> 
> Not sure what you mean by what led up to it or why thats even relevant to the point.
> 
> No slavery was never the driving force. The driving force was keeping the union together.  Freeing the enslaved was a punishment forced upon the south. Lincoln told the south that he was going to support an amendment to legalize slavery forever prior to the war. They still wanted to leave.
> 
> I said nothing about feeling guilty. I asked if there was any embarrassment or anger.
Click to expand...


So you are in the position of saying that whites changed history to make blacks look bad.

Do you have any evidence for this?

Additionally, do you think it is a lie of the media when they say that most black homicides are between black folk?


----------



## karpenter

Asclepias said:
			
		

> What did foreign tyranny have to do with enslaving people?  Why is it taking so long to "work on it" as you say?  How many centuries do you need before you level the field?


*Until We've Gotten To Where We Are Today*

_Where You Grievance Whores
*Can Only Squall About Micro-Aggressions
Phantom Privileges And Perceived Dirty Looks*_

Now Back To Your Black Nationalist Web-Sites For Your "Facts"
Because You're Just A Bunch Of Racist Grievance Whores


----------



## Jarlaxle

Vastator said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> Still can’t accept that your forebearers were cattle, huh?
Click to expand...

Naah. He is more of a JACKASS.


----------



## IM2

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup and white man Joseph Stalin killed around 9 million way more than all the wars you mentioned in African combined and that 9 million is a conservative estimate. Many claim it's more like 20-25 mill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you answer the question I posed to Asclepias? Namely, does it require more evil to put someone in a gas chamber than it does to hack a child to death with a machete?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think everyone knows whites are not the only people who have done evil in history*.* So to keep bringing it up comes off as either some kind of weak “Everyone does it” excuse that eight-year-olds use or as a way to draw attention away from the evils of white history.
> 
> The past, present and future of Black Americans concern me most. And in that history whites are the main evil. That is just how it is. I did not create the world I find myself in. If I were Darfuri, no doubt I would write about the Arabic-speaking Sudanese. If I were Palestinian, it would be the Israelis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you answer the question or not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look. White people need to get over this idea that they are somehow special*. *They are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course we're not. But if we're not special then we are also not unique in the capacity for evil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are just like everyone else. But by putting up this front that they are better than most, they make themselves worse than most – because it means they turn a blind eye to the evil they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is not about whites thinking they are better than most, this is about blacks thinking whites are worse than most.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, this is about what whites have done. I have known far too many very fine whites to allow you to tell this lie because you can't face the fact of the wrongs whites have actually done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all, what did I say that is insulting to the "very fine whites" you know? Secondly, I've never denied any wrongs done by whites. The conquering, enslavement and wars committed on other races and cultures by whites is a matter of history that everyone is aware of. My position is, and always has been, that whites have no more capacity for killing than any other human being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White colonizers are respnsible for the struggles that continue going on in Africa. Most of the former colonies are still controlled by white business interests in the countries that colonized them. Until you study the colonization of Africa you are ignorant of things whites did to control the masses as a minority force. Divide and conquer as used by white colonizers created animosity between some tribes that never were hostile to each other and increased hostility between those who were. White colonizers set boundaries on the continent that did not exist, some of which split land into sections where opposing tribes were combined into to one region or territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So instead of endeavoring to achieve some sort of peace and détente between the tribes and countries, they choose to further hostilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites like you need to learn that we blacks here are very well educated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure there are a few educated whites here too so this means precisely squat to me. Besides, education is no cure for lack of logic, common sense or critical thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your simplistic belief that we are just blaming whites for no reason amounts to a pile of rotting dung.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And your simplistic belief that Rwandans had no control over their own actions amounts to a pile of porcine afterbirth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to learn that in this case, you might b trying to argue with people who have greater knowledge of the subject you are trying to argue than you. Maybe it's wise that you spend the same amount of time we have studying these things before you come back again trying to argue the same denial based argument steeped in a lack of knowledge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please. It's far too late for you to try intellectually shaming me.
Click to expand...


You see fool, whites decided to forcibly invade a continent. They had no right to do that. Therefore your retard opinions do not apply in any attempt to call yourself trying to judge blacks on the basis of personal responsibility.



> So instead of endeavoring to achieve some sort of peace and détente between the tribes and countries, they choose to further hostilities.



So instead of staying in Germany and Belgium whites decided they had the right to invade Africa and rule Rwanda. 

Now you can believe whatever you want to imagine, but history shows us a record of activity. While whites like you talk about tribal conflicts, whites not only had that, but whites invaded and colonized most of the planet. We have had 2 worldwide wars because of whites. As a result whites have killed way over 1 billion people. No other race has dome this. So you can claim what you want, but actions show that whites have been the most violent race on the planet.


----------



## IM2

karpenter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did foreign tyranny have to do with enslaving people?  Why is it taking so long to "work on it" as you say?  How many centuries do you need before you level the field?
> 
> 
> 
> *Until We've Gotten To Where We Are Today*
> 
> _Where You Grievance Whores
> *Can Only Squall About Micro-Aggressions
> Phantom Privileges And Perceived Dirty Looks*_
> 
> Now Back To Your Black Nationalist Web-Sites For Your "Facts"
> Because You're Just A Bunch Of Racist Grievance Whores
Click to expand...


Really? Is that so?

*The Heartbeat of Racism Is Denial*
By Ibram X. Kendi

When our reality is too ugly, we deny reality. It is too painful to look at. Reality is too hard to accept.

Mental health experts routinely say that denial is among the most common defense mechanisms. Denial is how the person defends his superior sense of self, her racially unequal society.

Denial is how America defends itself as superior to “shithole countries” in Africa and elsewhere, as President Trump reportedly described them in a White House meeting last week, although he has since, well, denied that. It’s also how America defends itself as superior to those “developing countries” in Africa, to quote how liberal opponents of Mr. Trump might often describe them.

Mr. Trump appears to be unifying America — unifying Americans in their denial. The more racist Mr. Trump sounds, the more Trump country denies his racism, and the more his opponents look away from their own racism to brand Trump country as racist. Through it all, America remains a unified country of denial.

But Mr. Trump is no exception. In framing Mr. Trump’s racism as exceptional, in seeking to highlight the depth of the president’s cruelty, Mr. Durbin, a reliably liberal senator, showed the depth of denial of American racism.

Begin with the eight presidents who held slaves while in the Oval Office. Then consider how Abraham Lincoln urged black people to leave the United States. “Even when you cease to be slaves, you are yet far removed from being placed on an equality with the white race,” Lincoln told five black guests at the White House in 1862. So “it is better for us both, therefore, to be separated.”
Presidential history also includes the social Darwinism of Theodore Roosevelt, the federal-government-segregating, “Birth of a Nation”-praising Woodrow Wilson — and the bigotry that came from the mouths of presidents who are generally seen as essential to racial progress. President Lyndon B. Johnson  said “******”  nearly as often as Ku Klux Klansmen did.

This denial of racism is the heartbeat of racism. Where there is suffering from racist policies, there are denials that those policies are racist. The beat of denial sounds the same across time and space.

Thomas Jefferson was not a founding father of equality. He was a founding father of the heartbeat of denial that lives through both Mr. Trump’s denials and the assertion that his racial views are abnormal for America and its presidents.

Fifty years ago, Richard Nixon transformed this historic heartbeat of denial into an intoxicating political philosophy. His presidential candidacy appealed to George Wallace-type segregationists while also attracting Americans who refused to live near “dangerous” black residents, obstructed the desegregation of schools, resisted affirmative action policies, framed black mothers on welfare as undeserving, called the black family pathological and denigrated black culture — all those racists who refused to believe they were racist in 1968.

Nixon designed his campaign, one of his advisers explained, to allow a potential supporter to “avoid admitting to himself that he was attracted by” the “racist appeal.”

described Nigerians as living in “huts.”

When someone identifies the obvious, Mr. Trump resounds the beat of denial as he did before he was president: “I’m the least racist person that you’ve ever met,” that “you’ve ever seen,” that “you’ve ever encountered.”

These are ugly denials. But it’s the denials from those who stand in strong opposition to this president that are more frustrating to me: denials that their attacks on identity politics are racist. Denials that the paltry number of people of color in elite spaces marks racism.

Those denials echo the same ones that frustrated Dr. King in 1963 as he sat in a Birmingham jail cell and wrote, “Shallow understanding from people of good will is more frustrating than absolute misunderstanding from people of ill will.”

Mr. Trump, I suspect, will go to his grave with his heart beating in denial of the ill will of racism. Many others will as well.

Opinion | The Heartbeat of Racism Is Denial


----------



## Jarlaxle

Rambunctious said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. What do you think slavery was? If not for slavery the US would just be a penal colony.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really this angry and hateful?????
Click to expand...

No...he is this stupid and trollish.


----------



## IM2

Posted June 21, 2018 at 4:53 pm by David Cooper
* Workers of color are far more likely to be paid poverty-level wages than white workers               *

Marking the 50th anniversary of the 1968 Poor People’s Campaign, EPI has described the potential to reduce poverty through work, provided there are jobs with decent wages and adequate hours available to everyone who can and wants to work. Unfortunately, even when jobs are available, workers are often paid so little that they can still be left in poverty. Today, one in nine U.S. workers are paid wages that would leave them in poverty for their family size if they are the sole earner in their family—even with a full-time, year-round schedule.

Although the share of workers earning poverty wages has declined over the past three decades, there are still large racial and ethnic differences in the shares of workers being paid at adequate wage levels. As shown in the first figure below, workers of color are far more likely to be paid poverty-level wages than white workers. In 2017, 8.6 percent of white workers were paid poverty wages—i.e., hourly wages that would leave them below the federal poverty guideline for their family size if they are the sole earner in the family, even if they work full-time, year-round. In contrast, 19.2 percent—nearly one in five—Hispanic workers were paid poverty wages, and 14.3 percent—roughly one in seven—black workers were paid poverty wages. Asian or Pacific Islander workers also had higher poverty-wage rates than white workers, at 10.9 percent.





Among workers of all races and ethnicities, the shares being paid poverty wages have declined from highs reached in either the mid-1980s or the mid-1990s. However, the share of black workers earning poverty wages in 2017 (14.3 percent) was still slightly above where it was in 2006 (14.1 percent.) Black workers are the only group for whom the share receiving poverty wages is not at its lowest level on record.

Notably, racial gaps have been remarkably consistent—if not gotten worse—over time. The share of black workers earning poverty-level wages has consistently been 1.5 times that of white workers for the entirety of the series. The ratio of the Hispanic poverty-wage rate to the white poverty-wage rate has actually grown since the 1980s. In 1986, the share of Hispanic workers earning poverty-level wages was 1.8 times that of white workers; in 2017, it was 2.2 times the share of white workers.





Because a person’s applicable poverty guideline is determined by their family size, groups with larger average families will have higher average poverty guidelines—meaning that the share earning poverty-level wages could be higher simply from larger average family sizes. It is true that Hispanic workers tend to have larger families, on average, than workers of other races or ethnicities; however, the differences are not large enough to be driving Hispanic workers’ significantly larger poverty-wage rates. The second figure shows that Hispanic workers have an average family size of 3.2 people, while white workers’ average family size is 2.8 people. (Single childless adult workers have a family size of one.) In other words, the average family size of Hispanic workers is 14.5 percent larger than the average white worker, yet they are 123 percent more likely than white workers to be paid a poverty-level wage. Moreover, the growth in the ratio of the Hispanic poverty-wage rate to the white poverty-wage rate also cannot be attributed to changes in average family sizes, as the average Hispanic worker family size has shrunk more since 1986 than the average white worker family size has.

We can also calculate what the Hispanic poverty-wage rate would be if Hispanic workers had similar family sizes to white workers. Reweighting the 2017 data shows that if Hispanic workers had the same family structure as white workers, their poverty-wage rate would fall to 14.3 percent—still 5.7 percentage points higher than white workers.

Finally, it is worth noting that in 1986, the average black worker had a slightly larger family than the average white worker; yet by the mid-1990s, that was no longer true. As of 2017, black workers had the smallest average family size at 2.7 people—meaning that the significantly higher rates at which black workers are paid poverty-level wages relative to white or Asian workers is entirely the result of low wages, not larger average families. Indeed, reweighting the 2017 data shows that if black workers had the same average family size as white workers, their poverty-wage rate would actually rise to 14.8 percent.

Workers of color are far more likely to be paid poverty-level wages than white workers


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you answer the question I posed to Asclepias? Namely, does it require more evil to put someone in a gas chamber than it does to hack a child to death with a machete?
> 
> 
> 
> I think everyone knows whites are not the only people who have done evil in history*.* So to keep bringing it up comes off as either some kind of weak “Everyone does it” excuse that eight-year-olds use or as a way to draw attention away from the evils of white history.
> 
> The past, present and future of Black Americans concern me most. And in that history whites are the main evil. That is just how it is. I did not create the world I find myself in. If I were Darfuri, no doubt I would write about the Arabic-speaking Sudanese. If I were Palestinian, it would be the Israelis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you answer the question or not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look. White people need to get over this idea that they are somehow special*. *They are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course we're not. But if we're not special then we are also not unique in the capacity for evil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are just like everyone else. But by putting up this front that they are better than most, they make themselves worse than most – because it means they turn a blind eye to the evil they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is not about whites thinking they are better than most, this is about blacks thinking whites are worse than most.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, this is about what whites have done. I have known far too many very fine whites to allow you to tell this lie because you can't face the fact of the wrongs whites have actually done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all, what did I say that is insulting to the "very fine whites" you know? Secondly, I've never denied any wrongs done by whites. The conquering, enslavement and wars committed on other races and cultures by whites is a matter of history that everyone is aware of. My position is, and always has been, that whites have no more capacity for killing than any other human being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White colonizers are respnsible for the struggles that continue going on in Africa. Most of the former colonies are still controlled by white business interests in the countries that colonized them. Until you study the colonization of Africa you are ignorant of things whites did to control the masses as a minority force. Divide and conquer as used by white colonizers created animosity between some tribes that never were hostile to each other and increased hostility between those who were. White colonizers set boundaries on the continent that did not exist, some of which split land into sections where opposing tribes were combined into to one region or territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So instead of endeavoring to achieve some sort of peace and détente between the tribes and countries, they choose to further hostilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites like you need to learn that we blacks here are very well educated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure there are a few educated whites here too so this means precisely squat to me. Besides, education is no cure for lack of logic, common sense or critical thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your simplistic belief that we are just blaming whites for no reason amounts to a pile of rotting dung.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And your simplistic belief that Rwandans had no control over their own actions amounts to a pile of porcine afterbirth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to learn that in this case, you might b trying to argue with people who have greater knowledge of the subject you are trying to argue than you. Maybe it's wise that you spend the same amount of time we have studying these things before you come back again trying to argue the same denial based argument steeped in a lack of knowledge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please. It's far too late for you to try intellectually shaming me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You see fool, whites decided to forcibly invade a continent. They had no right to do that. Therefore your retard opinions do not apply in any attempt to call yourself trying to judge blacks on the basis of personal responsibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So instead of endeavoring to achieve some sort of peace and détente between the tribes and countries, they choose to further hostilities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So instead of staying in Germany and Belgium whites decided they had the right to invade Africa and rule Rwanda.
> 
> Now you can believe whatever you want to imagine, but history shows us a record of activity. While whites like you talk about tribal conflicts, whites not only had that, but whites invaded and colonized most of the planet. We have had 2 worldwide wars because of whites. As a result whites have killed way over 1 billion people. No other race has dome this. So you can claim what you want, but actions show that whites have been the most violent race on the planet.
Click to expand...

Blacks took part in those wars.


----------



## Yarddog

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just think whites consider themselves special, they dont
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. Its inherent in racism that whites believe they are special.  How do you think Drumpf got elected?
> 
> *"If you can convince the lowest white man he's better than the best colored man, he won't notice you're picking his pocket. Hell, give him somebody to look down on, and he'll empty his pockets for you."*
> -LBJ
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting a racist like LBJ doesnt mean it applies to everyone. not by a long shot. Thats a dumb ass quote by the way.
> 
> Trump got elected because people wanted a business man who they thought would probably be better at creating jobs... which theoretically should help everyone, white, black, latino.. VS Hillary who a lot of people see as a political  insider waiting for her turn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a true ass quote. Its a reflection of white philosophy and component of racism
> 
> Drumpf got elected because he appealed to the racist in every white person that voted for him. Now take a guess what demographic voted for him the most?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thats your opinion.  If some racists voted for trump, that doesnt mean what you say about other white people. Why couldn't white people have voted for trump,  for the same reason Asians did? or other black people or Hispanics?  Looking at the color of voters  is a very superficial observation of why someone voted, but you are entitled to that opinion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you think the support for Drumpf from the KKK and Nazis was just some bizarre coincidence and you actually expect me to believe his rhetoric was not geared at racists?
Click to expand...



Far Right groups like nazis and KKK were never going to vote for Hillary just like far left Communists and Anarchists are not likely to vote Republican. None of these groups represent normal every day people which make up most of the country. The Rhetoric was coming mostly from the News media trying to paint Trump as a racist no matter what he said. Example, he wanted to ban travel from SPECIFIC muslim countries and then the news media says he wanted to ban Muslims.  Obama had previously labeled those same countries as sources of Terror. There you go . Trump hates muslims... racist!   bull shit, its just politics because they wanted Hillary for president, and this isn't stopping from the left.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you answer the question I posed to Asclepias? Namely, does it require more evil to put someone in a gas chamber than it does to hack a child to death with a machete?
> 
> 
> 
> I think everyone knows whites are not the only people who have done evil in history*.* So to keep bringing it up comes off as either some kind of weak “Everyone does it” excuse that eight-year-olds use or as a way to draw attention away from the evils of white history.
> 
> The past, present and future of Black Americans concern me most. And in that history whites are the main evil. That is just how it is. I did not create the world I find myself in. If I were Darfuri, no doubt I would write about the Arabic-speaking Sudanese. If I were Palestinian, it would be the Israelis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you answer the question or not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look. White people need to get over this idea that they are somehow special*. *They are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course we're not. But if we're not special then we are also not unique in the capacity for evil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are just like everyone else. But by putting up this front that they are better than most, they make themselves worse than most – because it means they turn a blind eye to the evil they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is not about whites thinking they are better than most, this is about blacks thinking whites are worse than most.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, this is about what whites have done. I have known far too many very fine whites to allow you to tell this lie because you can't face the fact of the wrongs whites have actually done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all, what did I say that is insulting to the "very fine whites" you know? Secondly, I've never denied any wrongs done by whites. The conquering, enslavement and wars committed on other races and cultures by whites is a matter of history that everyone is aware of. My position is, and always has been, that whites have no more capacity for killing than any other human being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White colonizers are respnsible for the struggles that continue going on in Africa. Most of the former colonies are still controlled by white business interests in the countries that colonized them. Until you study the colonization of Africa you are ignorant of things whites did to control the masses as a minority force. Divide and conquer as used by white colonizers created animosity between some tribes that never were hostile to each other and increased hostility between those who were. White colonizers set boundaries on the continent that did not exist, some of which split land into sections where opposing tribes were combined into to one region or territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So instead of endeavoring to achieve some sort of peace and détente between the tribes and countries, they choose to further hostilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites like you need to learn that we blacks here are very well educated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure there are a few educated whites here too so this means precisely squat to me. Besides, education is no cure for lack of logic, common sense or critical thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your simplistic belief that we are just blaming whites for no reason amounts to a pile of rotting dung.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And your simplistic belief that Rwandans had no control over their own actions amounts to a pile of porcine afterbirth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to learn that in this case, you might b trying to argue with people who have greater knowledge of the subject you are trying to argue than you. Maybe it's wise that you spend the same amount of time we have studying these things before you come back again trying to argue the same denial based argument steeped in a lack of knowledge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please. It's far too late for you to try intellectually shaming me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You see fool, whites decided to forcibly invade a continent. They had no right to do that. Therefore your retard opinions do not apply in any attempt to call yourself trying to judge blacks on the basis of personal responsibility.
Click to expand...


You see foo', as I said before, I'm not the one judging. My opinion is not that whites haven't killed more, it is that blacks are just as capable of that level of hate. I'm citing African wars and genocides as evidence that blacks are _as_ capable, not _more_ capable. You've missed or deliberately ignored this fact in every discussion we've ever had.



> So instead of endeavoring to achieve some sort of peace and détente between the tribes and countries, they choose to further hostilities.





> So instead of staying in Germany and Belgium whites decided they had the right to invade Africa and rule Rwanda.



Yeah, and? The Germans and Belgians are guilty of their own wrongs and so are the Rwandans. The Rwandans made their choice just as the Germans and Belgians did. The whites chose to colonize the Rwandans and foment class division. The Rwandans chose not to seek peace after the whites left but rather chose to continue and worsen the division to the point of civil war and genocide.



> Now you can believe whatever you want to imagine, but history shows us a record of activity. While whites like you talk about tribal conflicts, whites not only had that, but whites invaded and colonized most of the planet. We have had 2 worldwide wars because of whites. As a result whites have killed way over 1 billion people. No other race has dome this. So you can claim what you want, but actions show that whites have been the most violent race on the planet.



Rwandans raped, hacked and genitally mutilated little girls. Given this fact, I simply cannot be impressed by or shamed over higher body counts.


----------



## karpenter

karpenter said:
			
		

> *Until We've Gotten To Where We Are Today*
> 
> _Where You Grievance Whores
> *Can Only Squall About Micro-Aggressions
> Phantom Privileges And Perceived Dirty Looks*_
> 
> Now Back To Your Black Nationalist Web-Sites For Your "Facts"
> Because You're Just A Bunch Of Racist Grievance Whores





			
				IM2 said:
			
		

> Really? Is that so?


Yes
It IS So

*Meet Professor Ibram X. Kendi*
Professor Ibram X. Kendi joined the department of history faculty in August this year as an assistant professor.
*He has a joint appointment with the African American Studies program*,
and is one of our department’s two recently hired junior professors, the first in many–too many–years.

*Oh, Here We Go ^ ^ ^ !!*

Dr. Kendi completed the PhD at Temple University in 2010, after earning a BA from Florida A & M University.
*He studies racists and antiracist ideas and movements*

His award-winning book, The Black Campus Movement: Black Students and the Racial Reconstitution of Higher Education, 1965-1972, appeared in 2012. The recipient of numerous research fellowships and grants, he is currently working on two books, Stamped from the Beginning: A Narrative History of Racist Ideas in America, and Black Apple: A History of Malcolm X in New York.

PC Correct Left University Revisionist History
...And Grievance Whore





Could You Please Quote Me Some Works Of Rachel Dolezal

And Let's Not Forget Where America Put This Guy:






U.S. Government.
African Americans in the 114th Congress. A list of the African-Americans currently serving in the 114th Congress. There are *46 black* members in the House of Representatives and 2 in the Senate.
African Americans in the 114th Congress


----------



## theHawk

Asclepias said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only blacls built this country?
> 
> I know many Native American, Chinese and Hispanic\Latino Families that also had ancestors that help buil this country beside Irish, Italians, Jews and Blacks!
> 
> Oh let not forget about the Germans!
> 
> I swear you only see things as black and white and forget the others that were genocide and suffered!
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks did the vast majority of building this country. For free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The blacks didn’t build anything.  All they did was pick cotton, and it certainly wasn’t free.  They had everything provided to them as slaves.  Whites paid for their food, shelter, and health care.  Funny that now they still want whites to pay for all that for them, just without doing any work in return.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More dumb whiteness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it is dumb of white liberals to keep wanting to pay blacks for no work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumb white conservatives are paid to collect more welfare than any demographic.
Click to expand...


What’s wrong with white people taking care of their own?

Question is, why don’t blacks do the same?


----------



## jillian

Asclepias said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet a lot of white people (mostly Northern white people) believe Abraham Lincoln was not a racist motherfucker.
> 
> 
> 
> He also lived in the 1800’s. I figure he was ahead of the curve.
> 
> And he didn’t think human beings should be properly. And that puts him ahead of a good percentage of trumptards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize Lincoln was going to make it legal for Blacks to be enslaved for the duration of this country dont you?
Click to expand...

No


----------



## Erinwltr

sparky said:


> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Aristocrat FF's were never concerned about a '_level playing field_' , albeit they foisted a well written document propagating such beliefs.
> 
> Our history as a _nation_, as well as the _entire_ human experience has always been a _leg up_
> 
> We have always been, and will always be _conquerors_ ,and there have always been and will always be the _conquered_ and _conscripts
> 
> ~S~_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Preordained??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> absoluetly, under the guise of their altruistic bullsh*t ...~S~
Click to expand...


Okay you got me thinking S.  I don't have some Obamian-Trumpian, snarky, ugly, nasty retort.


----------



## katsteve2012

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> night_son said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will not argue against millennia of oppressive laws. Nevertheless; either answer violence with violence or accept existence under tyranny.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, that's what the slave uprisings were about, yet STILL even after the abolishment of slavery, whites could commit crimes of violence against blacks *with impunity *with no repercussions, while blacks had violence perpetrated against them and were killed for the minor offenses of whistling at a white woman, looking a white person in the eyes, vagrancy, etc.
> 
> With all of the black people that were lynched in the state of Florida, it wasn't until the year 2017 that the first white person was executed for the murder of a black person.
> 
> Anyone who pretends that the deck was not legislatively stacked against people of African descent in order to ensure absolution for the heinous crimes commited against them is no less depraved than those who actually participated in the oppression and subjugation.
Click to expand...




Godboy said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude. Will shut the fk up about this blonde shit. You sound like a fking idiot.
> 
> I don't split white people into groups. Because when it comes to black people, they all get the same page thus the dog that would bite me in Portugal. would be the same dog that bite me in Sweden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you suppose black people have such a terrible reputation all over the world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because we live in a system of white supremacy and your right black people have bad rep the world over and that just simply demonstrates the effectiveness of several hundred years of racial propaganda saying that black people are criminal, they’re going to rob you, they don’t make good neighbors, are dumb
> 
> If you have years and generations of people picking up those kinds of messages, and they do pick them up, from several different sources.
> 
> If you talk to white folks who have never even been around black folks, white folks in Russia, white folks in Poland, white folks in Serbia, even white folks in certain parts of the USA, that is people have never even been around black people, they will come forth with many of these negative stereotypes in spite of no first-hand experience.
> 
> I would lay a bet that SobieskiSavedEurope harmonica dave p Mudda abu afak have
> 
> Never been attacked by a black person
> Never been evicted by a black person
> Never had a black person deny their child the college of her choice
> Never been pulled over by a black cop
> Never been rejected for a job by a black person
> Never had a black person deny them a bank loan
> And they've never heard a black person say, "We're going to eliminate 500 jobs here - have a nice day!"
> Every mean word, every cruel act, every bit of pain and suffering in their lives has had a white face attached to it.
> 
> In any movie or film you need a bad guy.
> 
> *BLACK PEOPLE ARE GLOBAL BAD GUYS*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bad reputations dont come out of thin air, and how fucking stupid are you to think that white people arent victimized by black people throughout their lives? REALLY? Ive had 3 things on your list happen to me, including the first one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK. Let's say a bunch of black people done bad things to you. Now does that mean other black people who have not done them things get tarred with the same brush ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, but if you see a consistent pattern of behavior with certain groups, you do keep that in mind. You do it, i do it, we all do it. Like the rest of us, you are less scared when youre walking down a dark street at night, you hear men behind you and you turn around to find a group of white guys, as opposed to black guys. You have less to fear in white neighborhoods.
> 
> Sorry, but not all facts are going to be fun, and dont expect me to not point them out.
Click to expand...


Not necessarily. As a black male who is well past 60 years of age, never been in trouble with the law, and been around long enough to witness my own parents have urine and feces thrown on them then sprayed with water hoses for peacefully demonstrating for equal rights down south,  I would NOT to this day, feel comfortable walking down a dark street in a predominately white neighborhood in the south, or even most places in today's environment.


----------



## Erinwltr

theHawk said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks did the vast majority of building this country. For free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The blacks didn’t build anything.  All they did was pick cotton, and it certainly wasn’t free.  They had everything provided to them as slaves.  Whites paid for their food, shelter, and health care.  Funny that now they still want whites to pay for all that for them, just without doing any work in return.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More dumb whiteness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it is dumb of white liberals to keep wanting to pay blacks for no work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumb white conservatives are paid to collect more welfare than any demographic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What’s wrong with white people taking care of their own?
> 
> Question is, why don’t blacks do the same?
Click to expand...

Anecdotal, I know. 

Nothing wrong with black or white folks taking care of their own.  My Grandparents raised me and my two brothers.

Black folks do the same.  My buddy Will, his mother helped him raise his little girl.


----------



## Paul Essien

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Can you answer the question or not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look. White people need to get over this idea that they are somehow special*. *They are not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course we're not. But if we're not special then we are also not unique in the capacity for evil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are just like everyone else. But by putting up this front that they are better than most, they make themselves worse than most – because it means they turn a blind eye to the evil they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is not about whites thinking they are better than most, this is about blacks thinking whites are worse than most.
Click to expand...

Whites are not uniquely guilty but the present system (not the only one that exists) and all of its evils are, in effect, apportionable today’s European Americans and their ancestry. How else can you explain the systemic advantages that whites receive on behalf of their racial affiliation (e.g. innocent until proven guilty; perceived as the standards of normalcy, intelligence and beauty by the majority of whites and by the media).

Just because you don’t like this truth, Ghost of a Rider , doesn’t change the fact that it governs the lives of hundreds of millions of people in the USA today. This system, this world we live in, is tricked up by colonialism and rules that governed it from 1600 – 1960s – and the economic legacy it has left thereafter.


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly said:


> You just think whites consider themselves special, they dont


Well we would not have had the racial problems over the past 400 years if whites did not think they are special


----------



## Erinwltr

Paul Essien said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you answer the question or not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look. White people need to get over this idea that they are somehow special*. *They are not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course we're not. But if we're not special then we are also not unique in the capacity for evil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are just like everyone else. But by putting up this front that they are better than most, they make themselves worse than most – because it means they turn a blind eye to the evil they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is not about whites thinking they are better than most, this is about blacks thinking whites are worse than most.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites are not uniquely guilty but the present system (not the only one that exists) and all of its evils are, in effect, apportionable today’s European Americans and their ancestry. How else can you explain the systemic advantages that whites receive on behalf of their racial affiliation (e.g. innocent until proven guilty; perceived as the standards of normalcy, intelligence and beauty by the majority of whites and by the media).
> 
> Just because you don’t like this truth, Ghost of a Rider , doesn’t change the fact that it governs the lives of hundreds of millions of people in the USA today. This system, this world we live in, is tricked up by colonialism and rules that governed it from 1600 – 1960s – and the economic legacy it has left thereafter.
Click to expand...

"and all of its evils are."  I stopped reading there.


----------



## Paul Essien

Godboy said:


> Even Jesse Jackson knows youre full of shit.
> 
> _'There is nothing more painful to me at this stage in my life than to walk down the street and hear footsteps and start thinking about robbery. Then look around and see somebody white and feel relieved.... After all we have been through. Just to think we can't walk down our own streets, how humiliating.'
> 
> Jesse Jackson_


See? And he is black! So how can it be racist to profile blacks and be afraid of them?

Knowing how many whites feel about the Jesse Jackson he really shouldn't be relived to see a white person coming up behind him

But there were black slave owners in the South and what the fk of it ? American slavery was a racist institution because it subordinated people based on racial identity and was justified on the notion of black inhumanity and white supremacy. That there were some black people who bought into both sets of lies does not acquit the institution of the charge of racism, nor those among the African American community who participated in it.

*There are plenty of black people who are just as anti-black in their thinking as many whites*.

You see them all over fox, (Hermain Cain, Larry Elder etc) pathetic though it may be, means _nothing _and truthfully, should surprise no one.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Why would anyone be ashamed of anything done hundreds of years before their birth?

does anyone still hold a grudge against the UK, Germany, Spain, Japan, Viet nam, the USSR, Italy, etc etc?

no

why?

B/c we moved on.


----------



## sparky

Erinwltr said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Aristocrat FF's were never concerned about a '_level playing field_' , albeit they foisted a well written document propagating such beliefs.
> 
> Our history as a _nation_, as well as the _entire_ human experience has always been a _leg up_
> 
> We have always been, and will always be _conquerors_ ,and there have always been and will always be the _conquered_ and _conscripts
> 
> ~S~_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Preordained??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> absoluetly, under the guise of their altruistic bullsh*t ...~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay you got me thinking S.  I don't have some Obamian-Trumpian, snarky, ugly, nasty retort.
Click to expand...

Grand,
once one can be _honest _about who and what the human race are in the broader objective , there is no _guilt_ at all

~S~


----------



## Erinwltr

sparky said:


> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Aristocrat FF's were never concerned about a '_level playing field_' , albeit they foisted a well written document propagating such beliefs.
> 
> Our history as a _nation_, as well as the _entire_ human experience has always been a _leg up_
> 
> We have always been, and will always be _conquerors_ ,and there have always been and will always be the _conquered_ and _conscripts
> 
> ~S~_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Preordained??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> absoluetly, under the guise of their altruistic bullsh*t ...~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay you got me thinking S.  I don't have some Obamian-Trumpian, snarky, ugly, nasty retort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Grand,
> once one can be _honest _about who and what the human race are in the broader objective , there is no _guilt_ at all
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...

Preordained??[/QUOTE]

"absoluetly, under the guise of their altruistic bullsh*t ."  Lack of concern for others and BS??


----------



## karpenter

Sparky said:
			
		

> Our Aristocrat FF's were never concerned about a '_level playing field_'


And How Often Will We Have To Re-Level The Same 'Ol Field ??
Everytime The Same Demographic Keeps Losing ??

Unless Primary School Scores
And Drop-Out Rates Can Be Reversed
With-Out Continually Simplifying The Curricula
Functional Illiteracy Will Be A Disaster In A More Technological Future



			
				Erinwltr said:
			
		

> Lack of concern for others and BS??


'Participation Trophies" Are The Phoniest Concern For Others There Is
It Breeds Losers
It Makes People Comfortable In Their Poverty


----------



## sparky

karpenter said:


> And How Often Will We Have To Re-Level The Same 'Ol Field ??
> Everytime The Same Demographic Keeps Losing ??



That so many point out the _rights & wrongs_ , and so little is accomplished makes my _point_ Karpenter 

Ask why the _wrongs_ are_ still_ with us , why they _existed _50 / 100 /1000 years ago in human history

~S~


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just think whites consider themselves special, they dont
> 
> 
> 
> Well we would not have had the racial problems over the past 400 years if whites did not think they are special
Click to expand...

I am not talking about 400 years, i am talking about now.  Not everything in the past is true today. People should stop living in the past.


----------



## sparky

Really?

So human nature has somehow evolved?

wow, i never get the memo Molly....

~S~


----------



## Flash

I am ashamed of White Guilt pussy assholes belonging to the same race as me.


----------



## Paul Essien

White people feel no shame from the past and how white people have benefitted from it.


----------



## sparky

Paul Essien said:


> White people feel no shame from the past and how white people have benefitted from it.



Nor does any race in human history Paul

~S~


----------



## Flash

Paul Essien said:


> White people feel no shame from the past and how white people have benefitted from it.




Damn right!

Just like Negroes don't feel any shame for 3,000 years of Black slavery in Africa.


----------



## Godboy

IM2 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad reputations dont come out of thin air, and how fucking stupid are you to think that white people arent victimized by black people throughout their lives? REALLY? Ive had 3 things on your list happen to me, including the first one.
> 
> 
> 
> OK. Let's say a bunch of black people done bad things to you. Now does that mean other black people who have not done them things get tarred with the same brush ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, but if you see a consistent pattern of behavior with certain groups, you do keep that in mind. You do it, i do it, we all do it. Like the rest of us, you are less scared when youre walking down a dark street at night, you hear men behind you and you turn around to find a group of white guys, as opposed to black guys. You have less to fear in white neighborhoods.
> 
> Sorry, but not all facts are going to be fun, and dont expect me to not point them out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fk that, If I see a bunch of white dudes walking behind me at night ? I'm on alert.
> 
> Secondly white people make sure they live as far away from black people as possible. So where are these dark streets that whites walk on that could have black people on ?
> 
> But go on what happened ? Black men attacked you. Right ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even Jesse Jackson knows youre full of shit.
> 
> _'There is nothing more painful to me at this stage in my life than to walk down the street and hear footsteps and start thinking about robbery. Then look around and see somebody white and feel relieved.... After all we have been through. Just to think we can't walk down our own streets, how humiliating.'
> 
> Jesse Jackson_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't get to call Jackson a race pimp, race hustler and race baiter then use his words to validate your racism. Whites have murdered millions, committed countless other crimes and have been the most violent and criminal of all the races since America has been a country.
Click to expand...

Uhuh, yet black people are still relieved when it's a white person walking behind them. Black people are universally recognized as the most dangerous group of people on earth, by every other group on earth.


----------



## IM2

Godboy said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK. Let's say a bunch of black people done bad things to you. Now does that mean other black people who have not done them things get tarred with the same brush ?
> 
> 
> 
> No, but if you see a consistent pattern of behavior with certain groups, you do keep that in mind. You do it, i do it, we all do it. Like the rest of us, you are less scared when youre walking down a dark street at night, you hear men behind you and you turn around to find a group of white guys, as opposed to black guys. You have less to fear in white neighborhoods.
> 
> Sorry, but not all facts are going to be fun, and dont expect me to not point them out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fk that, If I see a bunch of white dudes walking behind me at night ? I'm on alert.
> 
> Secondly white people make sure they live as far away from black people as possible. So where are these dark streets that whites walk on that could have black people on ?
> 
> But go on what happened ? Black men attacked you. Right ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even Jesse Jackson knows youre full of shit.
> 
> _'There is nothing more painful to me at this stage in my life than to walk down the street and hear footsteps and start thinking about robbery. Then look around and see somebody white and feel relieved.... After all we have been through. Just to think we can't walk down our own streets, how humiliating.'
> 
> Jesse Jackson_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't get to call Jackson a race pimp, race hustler and race baiter then use his words to validate your racism. Whites have murdered millions, committed countless other crimes and have been the most violent and criminal of all the races since America has been a country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uhuh, yet black people are still relieved when it's a white person walking behind them. Black people are universally recognized as the most dangerous group of people on earth, by every other group on earth.
Click to expand...


Nah, we aren't relieved when a white person is walking behind us. Whites have shown they are the most violent and dangerous group of people on earth.


----------



## IM2

Flash said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> White people feel no shame from the past and how white people have benefitted from it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn right!
> 
> Just like Negroes don't feel any shame for 3,000 years of Black slavery in Africa.
Click to expand...


Deflecting from the racism in America to talk about prisoners of war or criminals being slaves just shows you are too much of a coward to face the truth.


----------



## IM2

sparky said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> White people feel no shame from the past and how white people have benefitted from it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nor does any race in human history Paul
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...


More retarded white childishness. Any excuse will do.


----------



## Godboy

IM2 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, but if you see a consistent pattern of behavior with certain groups, you do keep that in mind. You do it, i do it, we all do it. Like the rest of us, you are less scared when youre walking down a dark street at night, you hear men behind you and you turn around to find a group of white guys, as opposed to black guys. You have less to fear in white neighborhoods.
> 
> Sorry, but not all facts are going to be fun, and dont expect me to not point them out.
> 
> 
> 
> Fk that, If I see a bunch of white dudes walking behind me at night ? I'm on alert.
> 
> Secondly white people make sure they live as far away from black people as possible. So where are these dark streets that whites walk on that could have black people on ?
> 
> But go on what happened ? Black men attacked you. Right ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even Jesse Jackson knows youre full of shit.
> 
> _'There is nothing more painful to me at this stage in my life than to walk down the street and hear footsteps and start thinking about robbery. Then look around and see somebody white and feel relieved.... After all we have been through. Just to think we can't walk down our own streets, how humiliating.'
> 
> Jesse Jackson_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't get to call Jackson a race pimp, race hustler and race baiter then use his words to validate your racism. Whites have murdered millions, committed countless other crimes and have been the most violent and criminal of all the races since America has been a country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uhuh, yet black people are still relieved when it's a white person walking behind them. Black people are universally recognized as the most dangerous group of people on earth, by every other group on earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, we aren't relieved when a white person is walking behind us. Whites have shown they are the most violent and dangerous group of people on earth.
Click to expand...

No one believes that, not even yourself. Lying isnt going to help your case.


----------



## MizMolly

So human nature has somehow evolved?

wow, i never get the memo Molly....

~S~[/QUOTE]
of course, humans adjust to their environment, which has changed


----------



## Asclepias

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your history as documented by those of *your own race* support this conclusion.  I mean can you explain how it is that Blacks have gone to all the continents without creating the genocide, theft, and general mayhem that whites have done?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. White history only documents more killed, not that they are inherently more prone to violence. And whites killed more because they could. I.E., for whatever reason, black tribes in Africa never developed as fast as the rest of the world in terms of technology and science. Therefore, they didn't have the destructive weapons of war and ships to migrate and conquer other lands and peoples, much less the ambition to do so. Whites are not more prone to kill and conquer, they just did it first.
> 
> Violence is a human trait, not a white one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope White history not only documents more killed it pushes the doctrine of "manifest destiny."  Should I provide you a link on what that is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wouldn't matter, I will still maintain that violence is a human trait, not a white one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without Black people in Africa you whites wouldnt even know what technology and science means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I may regret asking this but: What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont care what you maintain. Willful ignorance is something I have come to expect from your kind,.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spoken like a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please be specific. What is it you are questioning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Expand on the "Without black people in Africa..." remark.
Click to expand...

You do realize the origins of technology math and science etc originated in Africa correct?  Not only was this knowledge passed on to whites once, there was a need to reeducate europeans again.


----------



## Flash

IM2 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> White people feel no shame from the past and how white people have benefitted from it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn right!
> 
> Just like Negroes don't feel any shame for 3,000 years of Black slavery in Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deflecting from the racism in America to talk about prisoners of war or criminals being slaves just shows you are too much of a coward to face the truth.
Click to expand...



Whites are newcomers when it comes to slavery.  The Blacks in Africa have been at it for millenniums.  

Reminding you of it isn't deflection.  It is the truth.  There is still slavery in Africa today, not to mention mass killings of Christians and mutation of girls.  The Negroes in Africa keeps it the Dark Continent.  

Blacks need to get down on their knees and beg forgiveness to he civilized world for being assholes.

American  Blacks need to apologize to us Whites for being on welfare, having tremendous crime and electing bat shit crazy hateful Democrats like Maxine Waters.


----------



## Asclepias

Votto said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason slavery existed was greed.  Blacks kidnapped and sold their brothers as slaves to make money, then the slave owners made a fortune using free labor.
> 
> What I find amazing is, these same "white devils" you seem to want to condemn also fought a Civil War over, killing over a million other white devils, to extinguish a wrong of the past.  There was no outward force to correct their injustices, such as the US marching into Germany for forcibly make them end the Holocaust.   No, these men were motivated by the roots of their Christian beliefs and the Constitution to rise up and end slavery once and for all.
> 
> Thomas Jefferson wished to include freedom for slaves in the Declaration of Independence, but was warned to take it out least the Southern colonies would not sign on.  It's called compromising your moral code and it cost the next generation over a million dead.
> 
> What you may not know, though, is that there is more slavery today than at any other time in history.   You act as though "blacks" are the only ones in this world who have suffered from it or are suffering from it, yet history and the present tell us otherwise.
> 
> Here are some uncomfortable facts for you.  Human nature demands slavery.  We see this in ancient history as most men were either slaves or forced to fight for their elitist leader.  We also see this in slavery today, such as human trafficking.
> 
> The irony here is, in the 1800's slavery was legal and today it is illegal, yet we have more of it today.
> 
> Here is a suggestion.  Get off your arse feeling sorry for yourself or blaming men of slavery that occurred over a hundred years ago and do something about the slavery going on in your back yard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with only your first sentence. Whites were greedy. Other than that it looks like you visited the WPVE for your information.
> 
> Whites didnt fight the Civil War to end slavery. Lincoln himself said he would keep people enslaved if it meant saving the union.
> 
> Thomas jefferson had slaves until the day he died. There was no moral code apparent.
> 
> I stopped reading the rest because it was a massive deflection from the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So black Africans did not sell their brothers into slavery to White Americans for profit?  Is this what you are saying?
> 
> Also, I would agree with you that Lincoln would have allowed slavery to exist if only the Southern states would return to the Union.  However, what led up to that?  What led up to that were the slaves states vs. the free states.  No state could come into the union as a free state or a slave state unless there was a free or slave state to even up the power on a federal level.
> 
> So yea, Lincoln would have sold his soul to have the South return, like Jefferson did by not demanding the slaves not be freed.  So what?  The fact of the matter is, slavery was the driving force for the Civil war.  Then once the South did not return to the Union, Lincoln had no choice but t snuff out the one thing that had divided the nation to begin with by outlawing slavery.
> 
> Unfortunately, power corrupts.  For example, Jefferson wanted to outlaw the Alien and Sedition Acts which made speaking out against the government as being illegal.  A curious thing though, after becoming President he took advantage of these laws before finally snuffing them out.  What remained of them FDR used to imprison innocent Japanese Americans.  Jefferson freed his lover slave and her family but not the rest of his slaves after he died, just like he took advantage of the Alien and Sedition Acts before trying to do away with them.  He was a conflicted soul and fell short of the mark, but at least he was aware of his own failings.
> 
> As for feeling guilty, who should feel more guilt?  Should it be whites feeling guilty for something that happened hundreds of years prior to their existence, or should they feel more guilty for slavery that is occurring in their own back yard as we speak as they do nothing?  About 2 out of every thousand are estimated as being slaves in the US today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes thats exactly what I am saying. To be blunt its a lie whites made up to deflect from their actions.
> 
> Not sure what you mean by what led up to it or why thats even relevant to the point.
> 
> No slavery was never the driving force. The driving force was keeping the union together.  Freeing the enslaved was a punishment forced upon the south. Lincoln told the south that he was going to support an amendment to legalize slavery forever prior to the war. They still wanted to leave.
> 
> I said nothing about feeling guilty. I asked if there was any embarrassment or anger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you are in the position of saying that whites changed history to make blacks look bad.
> 
> Do you have any evidence for this?
> 
> Additionally, do you think it is a lie of the media when they say that most black homicides are between black folk?
Click to expand...

Yes I have evidence of this.

No I dont think its a lie. Just like most white homicides are between white folk it would only stand to reason the same would be true of any racial group.


----------



## Asclepias

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. Its inherent in racism that whites believe they are special.  How do you think Drumpf got elected?
> 
> *"If you can convince the lowest white man he's better than the best colored man, he won't notice you're picking his pocket. Hell, give him somebody to look down on, and he'll empty his pockets for you."*
> -LBJ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting a racist like LBJ doesnt mean it applies to everyone. not by a long shot. Thats a dumb ass quote by the way.
> 
> Trump got elected because people wanted a business man who they thought would probably be better at creating jobs... which theoretically should help everyone, white, black, latino.. VS Hillary who a lot of people see as a political  insider waiting for her turn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a true ass quote. Its a reflection of white philosophy and component of racism
> 
> Drumpf got elected because he appealed to the racist in every white person that voted for him. Now take a guess what demographic voted for him the most?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thats your opinion.  If some racists voted for trump, that doesnt mean what you say about other white people. Why couldn't white people have voted for trump,  for the same reason Asians did? or other black people or Hispanics?  Looking at the color of voters  is a very superficial observation of why someone voted, but you are entitled to that opinion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you think the support for Drumpf from the KKK and Nazis was just some bizarre coincidence and you actually expect me to believe his rhetoric was not geared at racists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Far Right groups like nazis and KKK were never going to vote for Hillary just like far left Communists and Anarchists are not likely to vote Republican. None of these groups represent normal every day people which make up most of the country. The Rhetoric was coming mostly from the News media trying to paint Trump as a racist no matter what he said. Example, he wanted to ban travel from SPECIFIC muslim countries and then the news media says he wanted to ban Muslims.  Obama had previously labeled those same countries as sources of Terror. There you go . Trump hates muslims... racist!   bull shit, its just politics because they wanted Hillary for president, and this isn't stopping from the left.
Click to expand...

You forget Drumpf specifically targeted Muslims. Prior to ever running for office he took out full page ad against the Central Park 5 (Black people) who were fully exonerated.  He was sued for not renting to Blacks. His rhetoric is supported by racists. No intelligent person is going to believe Drumpf is not racist.


----------



## Asclepias

theHawk said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks did the vast majority of building this country. For free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The blacks didn’t build anything.  All they did was pick cotton, and it certainly wasn’t free.  They had everything provided to them as slaves.  Whites paid for their food, shelter, and health care.  Funny that now they still want whites to pay for all that for them, just without doing any work in return.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More dumb whiteness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it is dumb of white liberals to keep wanting to pay blacks for no work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumb white conservatives are paid to collect more welfare than any demographic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What’s wrong with white people taking care of their own?
> 
> Question is, why don’t blacks do the same?
Click to expand...

What does that have to do with my point?


----------



## Asclepias

jillian said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet a lot of white people (mostly Northern white people) believe Abraham Lincoln was not a racist motherfucker.
> 
> 
> 
> He also lived in the 1800’s. I figure he was ahead of the curve.
> 
> And he didn’t think human beings should be properly. And that puts him ahead of a good percentage of trumptards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize Lincoln was going to make it legal for Blacks to be enslaved for the duration of this country dont you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No
Click to expand...


Yes. Do you also realize it was passed by both houses and ratified by several states before the civil war interrupted it?  Its still alive today.

The 'Ghost Amendment' That Haunts Lincoln's Legacy

*"But the 13th Amendment we know now differs substantially from the one first proposed. The initial amendment would have made slavery constitutional and permanent — and Lincoln supported it."*

*"The Corwin Amendment was an effort to placate the South and contain secessionist sentiment. It proposed to do three things. First, to protect slavery by giving each state the power to regulate the “domestic institutions” within its borders. This was an enticing carrot for the slave states: stay in the Union and you can keep slavery. Second, to dispossess Congress of the power to “abolish or interfere” with slavery. And third, to make itself unamendable by providing that “no amendment shall be made to the Constitution” that would undo the Corwin Amendment."





*


----------



## sparky

MizMolly said:


> So human nature has somehow evolved?
> 
> wow, i never get the memo Molly....
> 
> ~S~


of course, humans adjust to their environment, which has changed[/QUOTE]


You do realize slavery _still _exists, don't you?

2018 Global Slavery Index

36 *MILLION* on this rock

So i need to ask, where's the _outrage_ or _guilt_? 

fact is, we've foreign and biz realtionships predicated on their _abuse_ of slaves

~S~


----------



## Asclepias

sparky said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> So human nature has somehow evolved?
> 
> wow, i never get the memo Molly....
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> of course, humans adjust to their environment, which has changed
Click to expand...



You do realize slavery _still _exists, don't you?

2018 Global Slavery Index

36 *MILLION* on this rock

So i need to ask, where's the _outrage_ or _guilt_?

fact is, we've foreign and biz realtionships predicated on their _abuse_ of slaves

~S~[/QUOTE]
Hell slavery is still legal and being practiced here in the US.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Racial problems in America in 2018.





LMAO!





Most racial problems were done for 30 years before Obama.


He's not even ary a bit American, wtf? 


Dumbasses fall prey to his rabble-rousing?


----------



## sparky

Asclepias said:


> Hell slavery is still legal and being practiced here in the US.



Yup....

~S~


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. White history only documents more killed, not that they are inherently more prone to violence. And whites killed more because they could. I.E., for whatever reason, black tribes in Africa never developed as fast as the rest of the world in terms of technology and science. Therefore, they didn't have the destructive weapons of war and ships to migrate and conquer other lands and peoples, much less the ambition to do so. Whites are not more prone to kill and conquer, they just did it first.
> 
> Violence is a human trait, not a white one.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope White history not only documents more killed it pushes the doctrine of "manifest destiny."  Should I provide you a link on what that is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wouldn't matter, I will still maintain that violence is a human trait, not a white one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without Black people in Africa you whites wouldnt even know what technology and science means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I may regret asking this but: What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont care what you maintain. Willful ignorance is something I have come to expect from your kind,.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spoken like a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please be specific. What is it you are questioning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Expand on the "Without black people in Africa..." remark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize the origins of technology math and science etc originated in Africa correct?  Not only was this knowledge passed on to whites once, there was a need to reeducate europeans again.
Click to expand...


I said "black tribes in Africa", not Africa. A quick Google search shows that mathematics and science originated mostly in Mesopotamia which is not Africa. Egypt is mentioned in this list but there seems to be some disagreement within the field of anthropology as to what race ancient Egyptians were. In any case, as far as I know, Egyptians were never thought of in terms of "tribes" anyway. 

When I say "black tribes of Africa", I'm referring to those peoples in sub-Saharan Africa such as the Zulus, Maasai and Bushmen, among others.


----------



## Asclepias

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope White history not only documents more killed it pushes the doctrine of "manifest destiny."  Should I provide you a link on what that is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn't matter, I will still maintain that violence is a human trait, not a white one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without Black people in Africa you whites wouldnt even know what technology and science means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I may regret asking this but: What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont care what you maintain. Willful ignorance is something I have come to expect from your kind,.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spoken like a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please be specific. What is it you are questioning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Expand on the "Without black people in Africa..." remark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize the origins of technology math and science etc originated in Africa correct?  Not only was this knowledge passed on to whites once, there was a need to reeducate europeans again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said "black tribes in Africa", not Africa. A quick Google search shows that mathematics and science originated mostly in Mesopotamia which is not Africa. Egypt is mentioned in this list but there seems to be some disagreement within the field of anthropology as to what race ancient Egyptians were. In any case, as far as I know, Egyptians were never thought of in terms of "tribes" anyway.
> 
> When I say "black tribes of Africa", I'm referring to those peoples in sub-Saharan Africa such as the Zulus, Maasai and Bushmen, among others.
Click to expand...

I didnt ask you what you said. I was explaining what I said. and you asked me about.

Your claim is false and even if it were true the original inhabitants of Mesopotamia were Black people (Africans) as well. The first example of math is from the Congo

The Ishango Bone: Craddle of Ancient Mathematics

"* the Ishango bone is what is called a bone tool or the cradle of mathematics.  Dating as far back as 22000 years ago, in the Upper Paleolitic era, the Ishango bone is a dark brown bone which happens to be the fibula of a baboon, with a sharp piece of quartz affixed to one end for engraving.  It is the oldest attestation of the practice of arithmetic in human history. "*

When you try to cherry pick which people in Africa I am going to tell you no. You dont get to do that.  Thats kind of like me saying I get to pick which white people are white.


----------



## IM2

karpenter said:


> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Until We've Gotten To Where We Are Today*
> 
> _Where You Grievance Whores
> *Can Only Squall About Micro-Aggressions
> Phantom Privileges And Perceived Dirty Looks*_
> 
> Now Back To Your Black Nationalist Web-Sites For Your "Facts"
> Because You're Just A Bunch Of Racist Grievance Whores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Is that so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes
> It IS So
> 
> *Meet Professor Ibram X. Kendi*
> Professor Ibram X. Kendi joined the department of history faculty in August this year as an assistant professor.
> *He has a joint appointment with the African American Studies program*,
> and is one of our department’s two recently hired junior professors, the first in many–too many–years.
> 
> *Oh, Here We Go ^ ^ ^ !!*
> 
> Dr. Kendi completed the PhD at Temple University in 2010, after earning a BA from Florida A & M University.
> *He studies racists and antiracist ideas and movements*
> 
> His award-winning book, The Black Campus Movement: Black Students and the Racial Reconstitution of Higher Education, 1965-1972, appeared in 2012. The recipient of numerous research fellowships and grants, he is currently working on two books, Stamped from the Beginning: A Narrative History of Racist Ideas in America, and Black Apple: A History of Malcolm X in New York.
> 
> PC Correct Left University Revisionist History
> ...And Grievance Whore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could You Please Quote Me Some Works Of Rachel Dolezal
> 
> And Let's Not Forget Where America Put This Guy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Government.
> African Americans in the 114th Congress. A list of the African-Americans currently serving in the 114th Congress. There are *46 black* members in the House of Representatives and 2 in the Senate.
> African Americans in the 114th Congress
Click to expand...


Wrong.

Here is the king of the racial grievance industry.


----------



## IM2

theHawk said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks did the vast majority of building this country. For free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The blacks didn’t build anything.  All they did was pick cotton, and it certainly wasn’t free.  They had everything provided to them as slaves.  Whites paid for their food, shelter, and health care.  Funny that now they still want whites to pay for all that for them, just without doing any work in return.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More dumb whiteness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it is dumb of white liberals to keep wanting to pay blacks for no work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumb white conservatives are paid to collect more welfare than any demographic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What’s wrong with white people taking care of their own?
> 
> Question is, why don’t blacks do the same?
Click to expand...


Just how many whites suffer from this same mental instability?


----------



## karpenter

IM2 said:
			
		

> Nah, we aren't relieved when a white person is walking behind us.


Liar, Liar
Pants On Fire

But All Your Posts Are Based On Lies
I Think It's Hilarious That You Yell Racist The Loudest
Yet Your Handle Is 'I.M.2'....
Yeah, You Are

Again
From Actual Black 'Leadership':

*“There is nothing more painful to me at this stage in my life than to walk down the street and hear footsteps... then turn around and see somebody white and feel relieved.”*

― Jesse Jackson


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn't matter, I will still maintain that violence is a human trait, not a white one.
> 
> I may regret asking this but: What?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont care what you maintain. Willful ignorance is something I have come to expect from your kind,.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spoken like a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please be specific. What is it you are questioning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Expand on the "Without black people in Africa..." remark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize the origins of technology math and science etc originated in Africa correct?  Not only was this knowledge passed on to whites once, there was a need to reeducate europeans again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said "black tribes in Africa", not Africa. A quick Google search shows that mathematics and science originated mostly in Mesopotamia which is not Africa. Egypt is mentioned in this list but there seems to be some disagreement within the field of anthropology as to what race ancient Egyptians were. In any case, as far as I know, Egyptians were never thought of in terms of "tribes" anyway.
> 
> When I say "black tribes of Africa", I'm referring to those peoples in sub-Saharan Africa such as the Zulus, Maasai and Bushmen, among others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt ask you what you said. I was explaining what I said. and you asked me about.
> 
> Your claim is false and even if it were true the original inhabitants of Mesopotamia were Black people (Africans) as well. The first example of math is from the Congo
> 
> The Ishango Bone: Craddle of Ancient Mathematics
> 
> "* the Ishango bone is what is called a bone tool or the cradle of mathematics.  Dating as far back as 22000 years ago, in the Upper Paleolitic era, the Ishango bone is a dark brown bone which happens to be the fibula of a baboon, with a sharp piece of quartz affixed to one end for engraving.  It is the oldest attestation of the practice of arithmetic in human history. "*
> 
> When you try to cherry pick which people in Africa I am going to tell you no. You dont get to do that.  Thats kind of like me saying I get to pick which white people are white.
Click to expand...


I didn't say who was black and who wasn't, I said I was referring to black tribes in sub-Saharan Africa. And, I didn't say Egyptians were not black, I said ANTHROPOLOGISTS are not quite in agreement as to whether they were black or not. 

This discussion would go a lot smoother if I didn't have to keep stopping to correct your misinterpretations of my remarks. Pay more attention.

Having said that, first of all, they spelled "cradle" wrong. Secondly, looking around at different sites, there doesn't seem to be a solid consensus as to what exactly this tool was used for. Most say some type of calculator but others suggest it was just the handle of a tool. But even if it was, the first known writing is from Mesopotamia and most of the biggest leaps and bounds in scientific discoveries, innovations and inventions occurred during the Renaissance Era in Europe.


----------



## MizMolly

sparky said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> So human nature has somehow evolved?
> 
> wow, i never get the memo Molly....
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> of course, humans adjust to their environment, which has changed
Click to expand...



You do realize slavery _still _exists, don't you?

2018 Global Slavery Index

36 *MILLION* on this rock

So i need to ask, where's the _outrage_ or _guilt_?

fact is, we've foreign and biz realtionships predicated on their _abuse_ of slaves

~S~[/QUOTE]
Chattel slavery doesn't exist here, so yes, times have changed. Being white does not mean all whites are racist or think they are superior to other races. Why would there be guilt from those who aren't guilty of anything?


----------



## Asclepias

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont care what you maintain. Willful ignorance is something I have come to expect from your kind,.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoken like a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please be specific. What is it you are questioning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Expand on the "Without black people in Africa..." remark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize the origins of technology math and science etc originated in Africa correct?  Not only was this knowledge passed on to whites once, there was a need to reeducate europeans again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said "black tribes in Africa", not Africa. A quick Google search shows that mathematics and science originated mostly in Mesopotamia which is not Africa. Egypt is mentioned in this list but there seems to be some disagreement within the field of anthropology as to what race ancient Egyptians were. In any case, as far as I know, Egyptians were never thought of in terms of "tribes" anyway.
> 
> When I say "black tribes of Africa", I'm referring to those peoples in sub-Saharan Africa such as the Zulus, Maasai and Bushmen, among others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt ask you what you said. I was explaining what I said. and you asked me about.
> 
> Your claim is false and even if it were true the original inhabitants of Mesopotamia were Black people (Africans) as well. The first example of math is from the Congo
> 
> The Ishango Bone: Craddle of Ancient Mathematics
> 
> "* the Ishango bone is what is called a bone tool or the cradle of mathematics.  Dating as far back as 22000 years ago, in the Upper Paleolitic era, the Ishango bone is a dark brown bone which happens to be the fibula of a baboon, with a sharp piece of quartz affixed to one end for engraving.  It is the oldest attestation of the practice of arithmetic in human history. "*
> 
> When you try to cherry pick which people in Africa I am going to tell you no. You dont get to do that.  Thats kind of like me saying I get to pick which white people are white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say who was black and who wasn't, I said I was referring to black tribes in sub-Saharan Africa. And, I didn't say Egyptians were not black, I said ANTHROPOLOGISTS are not quite in agreement as to whether they were black or not.
> 
> This discussion would go a lot smoother if I didn't have to keep stopping to correct your misinterpretations of my remarks. Pay more attention.
> 
> Having said that, first of all, they spelled "cradle" wrong. Secondly, looking around at different sites, there doesn't seem to be a solid consensus as to what exactly this tool was used for. Most say some type of calculator but others suggest it was just the handle of a tool. But even if it was, the first known writing is from Mesopotamia and most of the biggest leaps and bounds in scientific discoveries, innovations and inventions occurred during the Renaissance Era in Europe.
Click to expand...

I said I didnt care what you were referring to and I dont care what white people are not in agreement with over Egyptians. I stated whites would have no idea about science, math and technology if not for Black people from Africa. I didnt use the racist term sub saharan African though they were the first to invent some things as well.

I didnt misinterpret anything. I even clarified your question. You just seemed to get a tick up your ass about the answer.

I dont care if they spelled cradle wrong. There doesnt have to be a consensus. You dont ask white boys that were not there. You ask the people from the Congo. They are the only ones that have valid input on the issue. No the first writing is from Egypt. That has been proven even by white boys. Again even it if was Sumer, they were Blacks as well.  If not for the Moors (Black people) reeducating europeans, there would have never been a Renaissance Era in europe. Whites in europe were on their way back to caveman status. There is a reason they called it the Dark Ages.


----------



## Asclepias

karpenter said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, we aren't relieved when a white person is walking behind us.
> 
> 
> 
> Liar, Liar
> Pants On Fire
> 
> But All Your Posts Are Based On Lies
> I Think It's Hilarious That You Yell Racist The Loudest
> Yet Your Handle Is 'I.M.2'....
> Yeah, You Are
> 
> Again
> From Actual Black 'Leadership':
> 
> *“There is nothing more painful to me at this stage in my life than to walk down the street and hear footsteps... then turn around and see somebody white and feel relieved.”*
> 
> ― Jesse Jackson
Click to expand...

Who told you Jesse Jackson represented all Black people?


----------



## karpenter

Asclepias said:
			
		

> Who told you Jesse Jackson represented all Black people?


Are You Denying He's A Foremost Civil Rights Leader ??
And What Black People Do YOU Represent, By Comparison ??

C'mon, Liar
Let's Hear Your Double-Speakin' Bullshit

Prove The Explorers Weren't Lying
When They Noticed The Natives
Made Up Lies To Suit The Moment

Just Like Your African History Revisionist Professors Of Today


----------



## IM2

karpenter said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, we aren't relieved when a white person is walking behind us.
> 
> 
> 
> Liar, Liar
> Pants On Fire
> 
> But All Your Posts Are Based On Lies
> I Think It's Hilarious That You Yell Racist The Loudest
> Yet Your Handle Is 'I.M.2'....
> Yeah, You Are
> 
> Again
> From Actual Black 'Leadership':
> 
> *“There is nothing more painful to me at this stage in my life than to walk down the street and hear footsteps... then turn around and see somebody white and feel relieved.”*
> 
> ― Jesse Jackson
Click to expand...


"*Racism as a form of skin worship, and as a sickness and a pathological anxiety for America, is so great, until the poor whites -- rather than fighting for jobs or education -- fight to remain pink and fight to remain white. And therefore they cannot see an alliance with people that they feel to be inherently inferior.* " 
Jesse Jackson


----------



## IM2

*The white racist guide to black crime*
Wednesday April 4th 2012 by abagond





*You too can look at black crime just like a white racist.* Just follow my seven easy steps:


*Trust the news to give you a balanced picture.* If most men arrested on the evening news are black, then blacks commit the most crimes! See how simple that is? If most of the black criminals on the news are psychopathic killers and not two-bit robbers, then that is because most black criminals are psychopathic killers and not two-bit robbers. No need to think. Just trust the good white people at the news room to get it right. Unlike black people, their judgement is not clouded by race.
*Attribution error:* When white people do something bad it is due to circumstances, a bad upbringing, a psychological disorder or something. Because, apart from a few bad apples, white people are Basically Good. Everyone knows it. But when black people do something bad it is because they were born that way. They try to put up this front of being good but given the right circumstances their true nature comes out. Sad but true.
*Know your stereotypes!* Stereotypes come from hundreds of years of white insight into the true nature of black people. The important stereotype here is the Black Brute: blacks were all savages till white people saved them and brought them to America. Whites taught them civilization, but deep down they are still savages. All those black criminal psychopaths on the evening news prove it! And, as if that was not bad enough:
*Black people want revenge!* They are still whining about slavery over a hundred years later! They will not get over it and move on like whites have. They are just bursting with hatred for white people. They are just waiting for a chance to get back at them. Most black-on-white crimes are, truth be told, hate crimes.
*Know what Jesse Jackson said!* *No need to listen to all those whining speeches of his. Just remember the only reasonable thing he ever said:
There is nothing more painful to me at this stage in my life than to walk down the street and hear footsteps and start thinking about robbery, then look around and see somebody white and feel relieved.*

See? And he is black! So how can it be racist to profile blacks and be afraid of them?


*Know the tell-tale signs:* Black criminals dress like black people! Like wearing hoodies or wearing their pants hanging down. When whites dress that way it is for fashion or comfort. When blacks do it it means they are a criminal or want to be one. Know the difference!
*Do not read the FBI or DOJ numbers for yourself.* Trust the experts at American Renaissance or Stormfront to twist the numbers for you. If someone points out how twisted those numbers are, just find some other source or some other way to twist them. Or just repeat them! After all, everyone knows blacks are criminal by nature. The numbers prove it!


----------



## MaryL

Asclepias said:


> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?


Seriously? Not even. Do blacks  cringe when they read about the out of proportion crime rates?  In the 21st century we are suposed to transcend race, but  um, well,  race hucksters LOVE that blame racism gambit. Vietnamese never play that card. They got over it and transcended. Blacks need to take a page from their book.  Please, nobody is stopping blacks but themselves.


----------



## IM2

karpenter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you Jesse Jackson represented all Black people?
> 
> 
> 
> Are You Denying He's A Foremost Civil Rights Leader ??
> And What Black People Do YOU Represent, By Comparison ??
> 
> C'mon, Liar
> Let's Hear Your Double-Speakin' Bullshit
> 
> Prove The Explorers Weren't Lying
> When They Noticed The Natives
> Made Up Lies To Suit The Moment
> 
> Just Like Your African History Revisionist Professors Of Today
Click to expand...


We don't have to prove a damn thing to you. The fact is whites are the ones that believe a revised version of life. We'll start with this- Racial superiority of whites.


----------



## IM2

MaryL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously? Not even. Do blacks  cringe when they read about the out of proportion crime rates?  In the 21st century we are suposed to transcend race, but  um, well,  race hucksters LOVE that blame racism gambit. Vietnamese never play that card. They got over it and transcended. Blacks need to take a page from their book.  Please, nobody is stopping blacks but themselves.
Click to expand...


You're dumb. Nothing you say is never true.


----------



## IM2

THE MOORS | When Black People Ruled Europe | Real Black History Revealed


----------



## MaryL

IM2 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously? Not even. Do blacks  cringe when they read about the out of proportion crime rates?  In the 21st century we are suposed to transcend race, but  um, well,  race hucksters LOVE that blame racism gambit. Vietnamese never play that card. They got over it and transcended. Blacks need to take a page from their book.  Please, nobody is stopping blacks but themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're dumb. Nothing you say is never true.
Click to expand...

Your best reply is " I am dumb". Well, I am realistic .At base, I lived with blacks for longer than you have been alive. Sock it to me!   And the high black  crime rate and the whole blame whitey thingy, that doesn't work anymore. I have seen entire groups get over their baggage but blacks can't. Why is that? Racism can only go so far...Blacks need to own up to their  failures. And get over it.


----------



## IM2

MaryL said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously? Not even. Do blacks  cringe when they read about the out of proportion crime rates?  In the 21st century we are suposed to transcend race, but  um, well,  race hucksters LOVE that blame racism gambit. Vietnamese never play that card. They got over it and transcended. Blacks need to take a page from their book.  Please, nobody is stopping blacks but themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're dumb. Nothing you say is never true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your best reply is " I am dumb". Well, I am realistic .At base, I lived with blacks for longer than you have been alive. Sock it to me!   And the high black crime  crime rate and the whole blame whitey thingy, that doesn't work anymore. I have seen entire groups get over their baggage but blacks can't. Why is that? Racism can only go so far...Blacks need to own up to their  failures. And get over it.
Click to expand...


I am black you stupid woman. Been black for 57 years. I don't think you've lived with blacks that long. I say you're dumb because you are dumb. Nothing you say is right. It never is.


----------



## MaryL

IM2 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously? Not even. Do blacks  cringe when they read about the out of proportion crime rates?  In the 21st century we are suposed to transcend race, but  um, well,  race hucksters LOVE that blame racism gambit. Vietnamese never play that card. They got over it and transcended. Blacks need to take a page from their book.  Please, nobody is stopping blacks but themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're dumb. Nothing you say is never true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your best reply is " I am dumb". Well, I am realistic .At base, I lived with blacks for longer than you have been alive. Sock it to me!   And the high black crime  crime rate and the whole blame whitey thingy, that doesn't work anymore. I have seen entire groups get over their baggage but blacks can't. Why is that? Racism can only go so far...Blacks need to own up to their  failures. And get over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am black you stupid woman. Been black for 57 years. I don't think you've lived with blacks that long. I say you're dumb because you are dumb. Nothing you say is right. It never is.
Click to expand...


----------



## MaryL

IM2 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously? Not even. Do blacks  cringe when they read about the out of proportion crime rates?  In the 21st century we are suposed to transcend race, but  um, well,  race hucksters LOVE that blame racism gambit. Vietnamese never play that card. They got over it and transcended. Blacks need to take a page from their book.  Please, nobody is stopping blacks but themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're dumb. Nothing you say is never true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your best reply is " I am dumb". Well, I am realistic .At base, I lived with blacks for longer than you have been alive. Sock it to me!   And the high black crime  crime rate and the whole blame whitey thingy, that doesn't work anymore. I have seen entire groups get over their baggage but blacks can't. Why is that? Racism can only go so far...Blacks need to own up to their  failures. And get over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am black you stupid woman. Been black for 57 years. I don't think you've lived with blacks that long. I say you're dumb because you are dumb. Nothing you say is right. It never is.
Click to expand...

We must live in totally different universes. I won't call you  names.  Nope. Blacks tend to be the criminal base and other groups have transcended, blacks seem to cling to that and are stuck in a time loop. Racism isn't the problem, it used to be. Not now.


----------



## karpenter

IM2 said:
			
		

> We don't have to prove a damn thing to you.


HA-HAA !!
You Just Proved Something Alright....

The Rest Of Your Post
Just Proves More Of Your Black Nationalist Racist Bigotry
...And Ignorance


----------



## karpenter

MaryL said:
			
		

> Racism isn't the problem, it used to be. Not now.


Racism Is A Problem
And It Comes From The Blacks

It Becomes Blaringly Obvious
When The Demographic Of An Area Hits About 20%
And That's My Personal, Anecdotal Witness

If You Want To Dig Through Crime Stats
You'll Probably Find That's A Pretty Good Guestimate On My Part


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoken like a racist.
> 
> Expand on the "Without black people in Africa..." remark.
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize the origins of technology math and science etc originated in Africa correct?  Not only was this knowledge passed on to whites once, there was a need to reeducate europeans again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said "black tribes in Africa", not Africa. A quick Google search shows that mathematics and science originated mostly in Mesopotamia which is not Africa. Egypt is mentioned in this list but there seems to be some disagreement within the field of anthropology as to what race ancient Egyptians were. In any case, as far as I know, Egyptians were never thought of in terms of "tribes" anyway.
> 
> When I say "black tribes of Africa", I'm referring to those peoples in sub-Saharan Africa such as the Zulus, Maasai and Bushmen, among others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt ask you what you said. I was explaining what I said. and you asked me about.
> 
> Your claim is false and even if it were true the original inhabitants of Mesopotamia were Black people (Africans) as well. The first example of math is from the Congo
> 
> The Ishango Bone: Craddle of Ancient Mathematics
> 
> "* the Ishango bone is what is called a bone tool or the cradle of mathematics.  Dating as far back as 22000 years ago, in the Upper Paleolitic era, the Ishango bone is a dark brown bone which happens to be the fibula of a baboon, with a sharp piece of quartz affixed to one end for engraving.  It is the oldest attestation of the practice of arithmetic in human history. "*
> 
> When you try to cherry pick which people in Africa I am going to tell you no. You dont get to do that.  Thats kind of like me saying I get to pick which white people are white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say who was black and who wasn't, I said I was referring to black tribes in sub-Saharan Africa. And, I didn't say Egyptians were not black, I said ANTHROPOLOGISTS are not quite in agreement as to whether they were black or not.
> 
> This discussion would go a lot smoother if I didn't have to keep stopping to correct your misinterpretations of my remarks. Pay more attention.
> 
> Having said that, first of all, they spelled "cradle" wrong. Secondly, looking around at different sites, there doesn't seem to be a solid consensus as to what exactly this tool was used for. Most say some type of calculator but others suggest it was just the handle of a tool. But even if it was, the first known writing is from Mesopotamia and most of the biggest leaps and bounds in scientific discoveries, innovations and inventions occurred during the Renaissance Era in Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I didnt care what you were referring to and I dont care what white people are not in agreement with over Egyptians.
Click to expand...


How do you know they're white? Did it even occur to you that some anthropologists may be black?



> I stated whites would have no idea about science, math and technology if not for Black people from Africa. I didnt use the racist term sub saharan African though they were the first to invent some things as well.



You do understand that "sub-Saharan" Africa simply refers to the geographic area of Africa below the Sahara, right?



> I didnt misinterpret anything. I even clarified your question. You just seemed to get a tick up your ass about the answer.



You said: "_Thats kind of like me saying I get to pick which white people are white_."

I assumed you were implying that I was trying to say who was and who wasn't black in Africa. If that is what you meant then it was a misinterpretation. If that's not what you meant then choose your words more carefully.



> I dont care if they spelled cradle wrong. There doesnt have to be a consensus.



Um, that's how science works my friend. You don't get to arbitrarily declare what an artifact was used for. There has to be peer review studies and tests to confirm the hypothesis. You hypothesize then study and test to prove the hypothesis. Once you do, others will want to do their own studies to confirm or disconfirm your findings. That's the way science works. Ask IM2 about peer review studies. He demands them all the time.



> You dont ask white boys that were not there. You ask the people from the Congo. They are the only ones that have valid input on the issue.



Are there any trained paleoanthropologists in the Congo? If so, fine. If not, the average Congolese citizen won't know shit about it. 



> No the first writing is from Egypt. That has been proven even by white boys.



Wrong, it was Sumeria. Look it up.  



> Again even it if was Sumer, they were Blacks as well.



Wrong again Pee Wee. I don't know where you get your information from but when I do a search on Sumerian race, all the illustrations I've seen depict them as Arab looking.



> If not for the Moors (Black people) reeducating europeans, there would have never been a Renaissance Era in europe. Whites in europe were on their way back to caveman status. There is a reason they called it the Dark Ages.



And how did the Moors come to be in Europe? They conquered just like whites did.


----------



## IM2

MaryL said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously? Not even. Do blacks  cringe when they read about the out of proportion crime rates?  In the 21st century we are suposed to transcend race, but  um, well,  race hucksters LOVE that blame racism gambit. Vietnamese never play that card. They got over it and transcended. Blacks need to take a page from their book.  Please, nobody is stopping blacks but themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're dumb. Nothing you say is never true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your best reply is " I am dumb". Well, I am realistic .At base, I lived with blacks for longer than you have been alive. Sock it to me!   And the high black crime  crime rate and the whole blame whitey thingy, that doesn't work anymore. I have seen entire groups get over their baggage but blacks can't. Why is that? Racism can only go so far...Blacks need to own up to their  failures. And get over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am black you stupid woman. Been black for 57 years. I don't think you've lived with blacks that long. I say you're dumb because you are dumb. Nothing you say is right. It never is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We must live in totally different universes. I won't call you  names.  Nope. Blacks tend to be the criminal base and other groups have transcended, blacks seem to cling to that and are stuck in a time loop. Racism isn't the problem, it used to be. Not now.
Click to expand...


Once again you are totally wrong.


----------



## IM2

karpenter said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racism isn't the problem, it used to be. Not now.
> 
> 
> 
> Racism Is A Problem
> And It Comes From The Blacks
> 
> It Becomes Blaringly Obvious
> When The Demographic Of An Area Hits About 20%
> And That's My Personal, Anecdotal Witness
> 
> If You Want To Dig Through Crime Stats
> You'll Probably Find That's A Pretty Good Guestimate On My Part
Click to expand...


Of you dig through crime stats you see whites lead in almost very category. 27 out of 30 to be exact. That includes violent crime.


----------



## IM2

karpenter said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't have to prove a damn thing to you.
> 
> 
> 
> HA-HAA !!
> You Just Proved Something Alright....
> 
> The Rest Of Your Post
> Just Proves More Of Your Black Nationalist Racist Bigotry
> ...And Ignorance
Click to expand...


I'm not a black nationalist and you are the ignorant bigot.


----------



## Asclepias

karpenter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you Jesse Jackson represented all Black people?
> 
> 
> 
> Are You Denying He's A Foremost Civil Rights Leader ??
> And What Black People Do YOU Represent, By Comparison ??
> 
> C'mon, Liar
> Let's Hear Your Double-Speakin' Bullshit
> 
> Prove The Explorers Weren't Lying
> When They Noticed The Natives
> Made Up Lies To Suit The Moment
> 
> Just Like Your African History Revisionist Professors Of Today
Click to expand...

Yes I am denying that and all the other bullshit you just posted.


----------



## MaryL

IM2 said:


> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racism isn't the problem, it used to be. Not now.
> 
> 
> 
> Racism Is A Problem
> And It Comes From The Blacks
> 
> It Becomes Blaringly Obvious
> When The Demographic Of An Area Hits About 20%
> And That's My Personal, Anecdotal Witness
> 
> If You Want To Dig Through Crime Stats
> You'll Probably Find That's A Pretty Good Guestimate On My Part
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of you dig through crime stats you see whites lead in almost very category. 27 out of 30 to be exact. That includes violent crime.
Click to expand...

Nah, really? This response proves proves just how deluded you are. Might as well  say the world is flat. The facts speak for themselves. Facts, they aren't colored. Take that any way you choose.


----------



## Asclepias

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize the origins of technology math and science etc originated in Africa correct?  Not only was this knowledge passed on to whites once, there was a need to reeducate europeans again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said "black tribes in Africa", not Africa. A quick Google search shows that mathematics and science originated mostly in Mesopotamia which is not Africa. Egypt is mentioned in this list but there seems to be some disagreement within the field of anthropology as to what race ancient Egyptians were. In any case, as far as I know, Egyptians were never thought of in terms of "tribes" anyway.
> 
> When I say "black tribes of Africa", I'm referring to those peoples in sub-Saharan Africa such as the Zulus, Maasai and Bushmen, among others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt ask you what you said. I was explaining what I said. and you asked me about.
> 
> Your claim is false and even if it were true the original inhabitants of Mesopotamia were Black people (Africans) as well. The first example of math is from the Congo
> 
> The Ishango Bone: Craddle of Ancient Mathematics
> 
> "* the Ishango bone is what is called a bone tool or the cradle of mathematics.  Dating as far back as 22000 years ago, in the Upper Paleolitic era, the Ishango bone is a dark brown bone which happens to be the fibula of a baboon, with a sharp piece of quartz affixed to one end for engraving.  It is the oldest attestation of the practice of arithmetic in human history. "*
> 
> When you try to cherry pick which people in Africa I am going to tell you no. You dont get to do that.  Thats kind of like me saying I get to pick which white people are white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say who was black and who wasn't, I said I was referring to black tribes in sub-Saharan Africa. And, I didn't say Egyptians were not black, I said ANTHROPOLOGISTS are not quite in agreement as to whether they were black or not.
> 
> This discussion would go a lot smoother if I didn't have to keep stopping to correct your misinterpretations of my remarks. Pay more attention.
> 
> Having said that, first of all, they spelled "cradle" wrong. Secondly, looking around at different sites, there doesn't seem to be a solid consensus as to what exactly this tool was used for. Most say some type of calculator but others suggest it was just the handle of a tool. But even if it was, the first known writing is from Mesopotamia and most of the biggest leaps and bounds in scientific discoveries, innovations and inventions occurred during the Renaissance Era in Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I didnt care what you were referring to and I dont care what white people are not in agreement with over Egyptians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know they're white? Did it even occur to you that some anthropologists may be black?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stated whites would have no idea about science, math and technology if not for Black people from Africa. I didnt use the racist term sub saharan African though they were the first to invent some things as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do understand that "sub-Saharan" Africa simply refers to the geographic area of Africa below the Sahara, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt misinterpret anything. I even clarified your question. You just seemed to get a tick up your ass about the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said: "_Thats kind of like me saying I get to pick which white people are white_."
> 
> I assumed you were implying that I was trying to say who was and who wasn't black in Africa. If that is what you meant then it was a misinterpretation. If that's not what you meant then choose your words more carefully.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont care if they spelled cradle wrong. There doesnt have to be a consensus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um, that's how science works my friend. You don't get to arbitrarily declare what an artifact was used for. There has to be peer review studies and tests to confirm the hypothesis. You hypothesize then study and test to prove the hypothesis. Once you do, others will want to do their own studies to confirm or disconfirm your findings. That's the way science works. Ask IM2 about peer review studies. He demands them all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dont ask white boys that were not there. You ask the people from the Congo. They are the only ones that have valid input on the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are there any trained paleoanthropologists in the Congo? If so, fine. If not, the average Congolese citizen won't know shit about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No the first writing is from Egypt. That has been proven even by white boys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong, it was Sumeria. Look it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again even it if was Sumer, they were Blacks as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong again Pee Wee. I don't know where you get your information from but when I do a search on Sumerian race, all the illustrations I've seen depict them as Arab looking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If not for the Moors (Black people) reeducating europeans, there would have never been a Renaissance Era in europe. Whites in europe were on their way back to caveman status. There is a reason they called it the Dark Ages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how did the Moors come to be in Europe? They conquered just like whites did.
Click to expand...

If you can point me to a Black anthropologist that doesnt say the Egyptians were Black you would have a point.  Look up what this guy says. Cheikh Anta Diop

Yes I understand what it means. However, you cant pretend Blacks are not and were not hyper Saharan. Whites like to pretend all Blacks lived below the Sahara which is why I said the term was racist. We can prove that pretty quickly if you disagree.

I dont subscribe to the findings of white science all the time. Thats like believing the findings of of a criminal investigating his own charges..  They have lied numerous times in the past and continue to lie to this day. However I'm sure there are some peer reviewed articles you can search on the internet if you need proof.

I already looked it up. The first writing is from Egypt. You need to look that up.

You see white illustrations. They called themselves the Blackhead people for a reason. They were Black. This is even proven via the bible as well.  You need to educate yourself by reading this book by a white guy so you feel better.

https://smile.amazon.com/Black-Sumer-African-Origins-Civilisation/dp/1480065285/ref=smi_www_rco2_go_smi_g1405964225?_encoding=UTF8&*Version*=1&*entries*=0&ie=UTF8







The Moors crossed over into Spain and brought science, technology, math, hygiene, and religious tolerance. No Moors no Renaissance. You guys would still be eating each other and afraid to take baths.


----------



## IM2

MaryL said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racism isn't the problem, it used to be. Not now.
> 
> 
> 
> Racism Is A Problem
> And It Comes From The Blacks
> 
> It Becomes Blaringly Obvious
> When The Demographic Of An Area Hits About 20%
> And That's My Personal, Anecdotal Witness
> 
> If You Want To Dig Through Crime Stats
> You'll Probably Find That's A Pretty Good Guestimate On My Part
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of you dig through crime stats you see whites lead in almost very category. 27 out of 30 to be exact. That includes violent crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, really? This response proves proves just how deluded you are. Might as well  say the world is flat. The facts speak for themselves. Facts, they aren't colored. Take that any way you choose.
Click to expand...


Yes the facts do speak for themselves and apparently you have not read them.


----------



## IM2

I think that if we want an opinion about sub saharan Africa whites have no say in it. Africans do.

*Campaign Launched to Drop "Sub-Saharan-African-Phrase*

James Butty

*Nigerian-born Chikia Onyeani who chairs the Celebrate Africa Group says the phrase is demeaning to Africa and should be rejected*

A new campaign has been launched against the use of the phrase “sub-Saharan Africa” that encompasses African countries south of the Sahara.

*The Celebrate Africa Foundation, which is leading the campaign, said the term is a euphemism to distinguish between the five Arab countries in northern Africa and the rest of the continent.*

Nigerian-born Chika Onyeani, who is chairman of _Celebrate Africa Foundation,_ told VOA the group has written to the African Union Commission, the United Nations, U.S. President Barack Obama and others urging a halt to the use of “sub-Saharan Africa.”

*Onyeani said the phrase is racist and used with the onset and spread of the HIV/AIDS pandemic in Africa.*

*“I believe that it is demeaning to Africa because Africa was always Africa during the time of Nkrumah (Kwame). *Nobody referred to Africa as ‘sub-Saharan Africa,’ but it was due to the AIDS pandemic. That was when this term started being used to refer to black Africa as against Arab Africa,” he said.

*Onyeani said he and his group feel “sub-Saharan Africa” is a racist term that should be rejected by all Africans.

“We feel that it’s a racist term, and it is something that Africans should not accept. *Right now, there is no other continent that you have sub-anything. You have Europe, you don’t have sub-something Europe; you have America, you don’t have anything sub about (America); you have Asia. But, it’s only the same people who have been referred to as sub-humans that are being referred to as sub-Saharan Africa,” Onyeani said.

Campaign Launched to Drop "Sub-Saharan-African-Phrase

There is no such thing as sub saharan Africa.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

I don’t understand why the notion that black folks were responsible for advancements in civilization draws such ire and defensiveness unless some of us white folks have an inflated sense of racial worth.

Google theses inventions:

Pace maker

Home security system

Peanut Butter

The Cotton Gin

Fucking — Steer Wrestling

Why is it so unnerving for some to at least CONSIDER the posibility that Jesus was black?

What causes the need to defend whiteness?  Why care?


----------



## MaryL

IM2 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racism isn't the problem, it used to be. Not now.
> 
> 
> 
> Racism Is A Problem
> And It Comes From The Blacks
> 
> It Becomes Blaringly Obvious
> When The Demographic Of An Area Hits About 20%
> And That's My Personal, Anecdotal Witness
> 
> If You Want To Dig Through Crime Stats
> You'll Probably Find That's A Pretty Good Guestimate On My Part
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of you dig through crime stats you see whites lead in almost very category. 27 out of 30 to be exact. That includes violent crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, really? This response proves proves just how deluded you are. Might as well  say the world is flat. The facts speak for themselves. Facts, they aren't colored. Take that any way you choose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes the facts do speak for themselves and apparently you have not read them.
Click to expand...

Reading the facts? Well,  I LIVE with the facts. As petty as it seems. It's  not an exercise in pedantics.


----------



## GWV5903

Asclepias said:


> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?



You’re a poor student of World History, I’m only ashamed of my actions, now some have been stupid enough to believe the DNC has their best interests at heart, based on your post you’re one of these imbeciles. I personally do not condone slavery, racism, bigotry, abortion, stealing, murder. Etc... Yet I’m accused of these on a daily basis now. If you believe it’s been bad now, keep it up and you’ll know what bad is...


----------



## MaryL

I didn't choose my race, like many of the rest of ya'all. And? Well, we  all  have something to account for. Blacks have that huge crime rate thing, and that's real. Racism, well ,that is subjective and a matter of opinion.I don't gain a feather or a fig from racism, and it's an abstraction most whites have nothing to do with. Nope. It's  a game black intellectuals like to exaggerate.


----------



## sparky

I'm reading this sense of _entitlement _diguised as racism here

~S~


----------



## Paul Essien

MizMolly said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just think whites consider themselves special, they dont
> 
> 
> 
> Well we would not have had the racial problems over the past 400 years if whites did not think they are special
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not talking about 400 years, i am talking about now.  Not everything in the past is true today. People should stop living in the past.
Click to expand...

Whites love the past. They LOVE to talk about there inventions, what they have done, the wars they won, they love to talk about the good shit. But the bad shit ? Let's just forget about that.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> I don’t understand why the notion that black folks were responsible for advancements in civilization draws such ire and defensiveness unless some of us white folks have an inflated sense of racial worth.
> 
> Google theses inventions:
> 
> Pace maker
> 
> Home security system
> 
> Peanut Butter
> 
> The Cotton Gin
> 
> Fucking — Steer Wrestling
> 
> Why is it so unnerving for some to at least CONSIDER the posibility that Jesus was black?
> 
> What causes the need to defend whiteness?  Why care?



Because last I knew (and always) Jews aren't black, dumbass.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just think whites consider themselves special, they dont
> 
> 
> 
> Well we would not have had the racial problems over the past 400 years if whites did not think they are special
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not talking about 400 years, i am talking about now.  Not everything in the past is true today. People should stop living in the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites love the past. They LOVE to talk about there inventions, what they have done, the wars they won, they love to talk about the good shit. But the bad shit ? Let's just forget about that.
Click to expand...


So where's all those great black innovations and inventions?

"reparations" does not count.

Look, I'm not saying there aren't smart black people, hell, the head of gifted for the whole area was black and she was very smart, but that revisionist history bullshit is just that. Bullshit revisionist history.

"We was Kangs n Sheit." is dumbassery at its finest.


----------



## sparky

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just think whites consider themselves special, they dont
> 
> 
> 
> Well we would not have had the racial problems over the past 400 years if whites did not think they are special
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not talking about 400 years, i am talking about now.  Not everything in the past is true today. People should stop living in the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites love the past. They LOVE to talk about there inventions, what they have done, the wars they won, they love to talk about the good shit. But the bad shit ? Let's just forget about that.
Click to expand...


Which essentially makes them _different_ from any other race _how_ Paul?

~S~


----------



## Paul Essien

Marion Morrison said:


> So where's all those great black innovations and inventions?
> 
> "reparations" does not count.
> 
> Look, I'm not saying there aren't smart black people, hell, the head of gifted for the whole area was black and she was very smart, but that revisionist history bullshit is just that. Bullshit revisionist history.
> 
> "We was Kangs n Sheit." is dumbassery at its finest.


I know I should not reply but then again I realize that sometimes a reply is necessary not for you (your too far gone) but for others to see the counter points. I also realise the “Blacks never developed a civilization” myth is one of the most stalwart and enduring mythologies among white supremacists and that may be true if you get your history those Stormfront Zombies and quack YouTube historians. 

Inventions ?

Let's start with agriculture and metallurgy. 

They were both developed, independently in West Africa. Humans spent 10s of thousands of years as hunter gatherers before somebody figured out that if you plant seeds in the ground, irrigate and take care of them, you can settle in one area and not have to wander about looking for food. 

Seems pretty obvious since someone already told you that, but if nobody explained it to you, you’d have no idea how it works.

Iron industry, in both smelting and forging for tools and weapons, appeared in Sub-Saharan Africa by 1200 BCE. The increased use of iron and the spread of ironworking technology led to improved weaponry and enabled farmers to expand agricultural productivity and produce surplus crops, which together supported the growth of urban city-states into empires. 

*Agriculture and Iron Smelting were two of the most important things man ever discovered.*

They created a foundation for so many other things. 

Now I know you will not dispute this, you will merely dismiss it. You choose which facts you wishes to believe in. It is part of how your racist delusion works. If you are going to overlook whatever facts of history that do not suit your argument, then it is pointless to say anything to you. 

You are locked in your own self-delusion and nothing I say will make any difference. Debating with people like you is like farting in a windstorm. You have your preconceived notions in place and have no intentions of listening to what anyone has to say.

I could spend several thousand words referring you to more evidence on this subject, compiled by African and European scholars alike, which demonstrates both the racism and absurdity of your arguments. 

But if you are truly interested in this material you would be better served to seek out the information yourself, seeing as how it will be far more adequately presented by me than I could do here. 

You can begin by googling the books of Cheikh Anta Diop, Molefi Asante, Walter Rodney and Ivan Van Sertima among others; and for you whose racism will most likely lead you to dismiss black scholars on these subjects, you can always examine the writings of Basil Davidson: one of the most respected Africa scholars in modern history, who is decidedly both white and British.

We wuz kangs ...eh ?


----------



## Paul Essien

sparky said:


> Which essentially makes them _different_ from any other race _how_ Paul?
> ~S~


Means that all white people are suspected white supremacists and in the history of black people, white people are the main evil.


----------



## sparky

Sure, 
and we can add the Egyiptains, Romans, Greeks, Mayans, Indus, Incan, , Anasazi, Chahokia, alongside the Moors for ancient advanced civilizations all washed down the amnesic rathole of human history....

_So what?_




~S~


----------



## sparky

Paul Essien said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which essentially makes them _different_ from any other race _how_ Paul?
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> Means that all white people are suspected white supremacists and in the history of black people, white people are the main evil.
Click to expand...


Grand , 

I guess there are some who aren't going to ever rise outta the prospect of fighting racism with more racism here

lemme know how that works out Paul.....

~S~


----------



## Marion Morrison

Paul Essien said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> So where's all those great black innovations and inventions?
> 
> "reparations" does not count.
> 
> Look, I'm not saying there aren't smart black people, hell, the head of gifted for the whole area was black and she was very smart, but that revisionist history bullshit is just that. Bullshit revisionist history.
> 
> "We was Kangs n Sheit." is dumbassery at its finest.
> 
> 
> 
> I know I should not reply but then again I realize that sometimes a reply is necessary not for you (your too far gone) but for others to see the counter points. I also realise the “Blacks never developed a civilization” myth is one of the most stalwart and enduring mythologies among white supremacists and that may be true if you get your history those Stormfront Zombies and quack YouTube historians.
> 
> Inventions ?
> 
> Let's start with agriculture and metallurgy.
> 
> They were both developed, independently in West Africa. Humans spent 10s of thousands of years as hunter gatherers before somebody figured out that if you plant seeds in the ground, irrigate and take care of them, you can settle in one area and not have to wander about looking for food.
> 
> Seems pretty obvious since someone already told you that, but if nobody explained it to you, you’d have no idea how it works.
> 
> Iron industry, in both smelting and forging for tools and weapons, appeared in Sub-Saharan Africa by 1200 BCE. The increased use of iron and the spread of ironworking technology led to improved weaponry and enabled farmers to expand agricultural productivity and produce surplus crops, which together supported the growth of urban city-states into empires.
> 
> *Agriculture and Iron Smelting were two of the most important things man ever discovered.*
> 
> They created a foundation for so many other things.
> 
> Now I know you will not dispute this, you will merely dismiss it. You choose which facts you wishes to believe in. It is part of how your racist delusion works. If you are going to overlook whatever facts of history that do not suit your argument, then it is pointless to say anything to you.
> 
> You are locked in your own self-delusion and nothing I say will make any difference. Debating with people like you is like farting in a windstorm. You have your preconceived notions in place and have no intentions of listening to what anyone has to say.
> 
> I could spend several thousand words referring you to more evidence on this subject, compiled by African and European scholars alike, which demonstrates both the racism and absurdity of your arguments.
> 
> But if you are truly interested in this material you would be better served to seek out the information yourself, seeing as how it will be far more adequately presented by me than I could do here.
> 
> You can begin by googling the books of Cheikh Anta Diop, Molefi Asante, Walter Rodney and Ivan Van Sertima among others; and for you whose racism will most likely lead you to dismiss black scholars on these subjects, you can always examine the writings of Basil Davidson: one of the most respected Africa scholars in modern history, who is decidedly both white and British.
> 
> We wuz kangs ...eh ?
Click to expand...


Kangs revisionist history. The Chinese were smelting iron too, but you left that out.

LMAO, to this day, Chinese steel is not on par with American, German, or Japanese steel. (We taught the Japs)

Who wants some of that African steel?  No one, that's who.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Marion Morrison said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t understand why the notion that black folks were responsible for advancements in civilization draws such ire and defensiveness unless some of us white folks have an inflated sense of racial worth.
> 
> Google theses inventions:
> 
> Pace maker
> 
> Home security system
> 
> Peanut Butter
> 
> The Cotton Gin
> 
> Fucking — Steer Wrestling
> 
> Why is it so unnerving for some to at least CONSIDER the posibility that Jesus was black?
> 
> What causes the need to defend whiteness?  Why care?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because last I knew (and always) Jews aren't black, dumbass.
Click to expand...

You don’t know the Bible, do you?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Marion Morrison said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> So where's all those great black innovations and inventions?
> 
> "reparations" does not count.
> 
> Look, I'm not saying there aren't smart black people, hell, the head of gifted for the whole area was black and she was very smart, but that revisionist history bullshit is just that. Bullshit revisionist history.
> 
> "We was Kangs n Sheit." is dumbassery at its finest.
> 
> 
> 
> I know I should not reply but then again I realize that sometimes a reply is necessary not for you (your too far gone) but for others to see the counter points. I also realise the “Blacks never developed a civilization” myth is one of the most stalwart and enduring mythologies among white supremacists and that may be true if you get your history those Stormfront Zombies and quack YouTube historians.
> 
> Inventions ?
> 
> Let's start with agriculture and metallurgy.
> 
> They were both developed, independently in West Africa. Humans spent 10s of thousands of years as hunter gatherers before somebody figured out that if you plant seeds in the ground, irrigate and take care of them, you can settle in one area and not have to wander about looking for food.
> 
> Seems pretty obvious since someone already told you that, but if nobody explained it to you, you’d have no idea how it works.
> 
> Iron industry, in both smelting and forging for tools and weapons, appeared in Sub-Saharan Africa by 1200 BCE. The increased use of iron and the spread of ironworking technology led to improved weaponry and enabled farmers to expand agricultural productivity and produce surplus crops, which together supported the growth of urban city-states into empires.
> 
> *Agriculture and Iron Smelting were two of the most important things man ever discovered.*
> 
> They created a foundation for so many other things.
> 
> Now I know you will not dispute this, you will merely dismiss it. You choose which facts you wishes to believe in. It is part of how your racist delusion works. If you are going to overlook whatever facts of history that do not suit your argument, then it is pointless to say anything to you.
> 
> You are locked in your own self-delusion and nothing I say will make any difference. Debating with people like you is like farting in a windstorm. You have your preconceived notions in place and have no intentions of listening to what anyone has to say.
> 
> I could spend several thousand words referring you to more evidence on this subject, compiled by African and European scholars alike, which demonstrates both the racism and absurdity of your arguments.
> 
> But if you are truly interested in this material you would be better served to seek out the information yourself, seeing as how it will be far more adequately presented by me than I could do here.
> 
> You can begin by googling the books of Cheikh Anta Diop, Molefi Asante, Walter Rodney and Ivan Van Sertima among others; and for you whose racism will most likely lead you to dismiss black scholars on these subjects, you can always examine the writings of Basil Davidson: one of the most respected Africa scholars in modern history, who is decidedly both white and British.
> 
> We wuz kangs ...eh ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kangs revisionist history. The Chinese were smelting iron too, but you left that out.
> 
> LMAO, to this day, Chinese steel is not on par with American, German, or Japanese steel. (We taught the Japs)
> 
> Who wants some of that African steel?  No one, that's who.
Click to expand...

Shaka Zulu?


----------



## Asclepias

Marion Morrison said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t understand why the notion that black folks were responsible for advancements in civilization draws such ire and defensiveness unless some of us white folks have an inflated sense of racial worth.
> 
> Google theses inventions:
> 
> Pace maker
> 
> Home security system
> 
> Peanut Butter
> 
> The Cotton Gin
> 
> Fucking — Steer Wrestling
> 
> Why is it so unnerving for some to at least CONSIDER the posibility that Jesus was black?
> 
> What causes the need to defend whiteness?  Why care?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because last I knew (and always) Jews aren't black, dumbass.
Click to expand...

Thats correct. White Jews are not the same as the original Hebrews. The Hebrews were Black. Read your bible so you can educate yourself.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just think whites consider themselves special, they dont
> 
> 
> 
> Well we would not have had the racial problems over the past 400 years if whites did not think they are special
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not talking about 400 years, i am talking about now.  Not everything in the past is true today. People should stop living in the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites love the past. They LOVE to talk about there inventions, what they have done, the wars they won, they love to talk about the good shit. But the bad shit ? Let's just forget about that.
Click to expand...

Wrong, unless the subject is brought up, you don't hear them talking about it. And of course, most people  don't like talking about bad things in the past, why do you?


----------



## Marion Morrison

Here's a song for some people in this thread, it's a good song:


----------



## Asclepias

Marion Morrison said:


> Here's a song for some people in this thread, it's a good song:


Here is an even better and more famous song by the same artist.


----------



## (((Marc(((

As a White ; I'm ashamed

Ashamed that we have not unified various Klan groups throughout the venue

Ashamed that a White Nation has not yet evolved in the country's Heartland

Ashamed that we have not yet formed a Global United White Nations

While various flavors of coloreds are aghast ; it simply is our right to live White.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said "black tribes in Africa", not Africa. A quick Google search shows that mathematics and science originated mostly in Mesopotamia which is not Africa. Egypt is mentioned in this list but there seems to be some disagreement within the field of anthropology as to what race ancient Egyptians were. In any case, as far as I know, Egyptians were never thought of in terms of "tribes" anyway.
> 
> When I say "black tribes of Africa", I'm referring to those peoples in sub-Saharan Africa such as the Zulus, Maasai and Bushmen, among others.
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt ask you what you said. I was explaining what I said. and you asked me about.
> 
> Your claim is false and even if it were true the original inhabitants of Mesopotamia were Black people (Africans) as well. The first example of math is from the Congo
> 
> The Ishango Bone: Craddle of Ancient Mathematics
> 
> "* the Ishango bone is what is called a bone tool or the cradle of mathematics.  Dating as far back as 22000 years ago, in the Upper Paleolitic era, the Ishango bone is a dark brown bone which happens to be the fibula of a baboon, with a sharp piece of quartz affixed to one end for engraving.  It is the oldest attestation of the practice of arithmetic in human history. "*
> 
> When you try to cherry pick which people in Africa I am going to tell you no. You dont get to do that.  Thats kind of like me saying I get to pick which white people are white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say who was black and who wasn't, I said I was referring to black tribes in sub-Saharan Africa. And, I didn't say Egyptians were not black, I said ANTHROPOLOGISTS are not quite in agreement as to whether they were black or not.
> 
> This discussion would go a lot smoother if I didn't have to keep stopping to correct your misinterpretations of my remarks. Pay more attention.
> 
> Having said that, first of all, they spelled "cradle" wrong. Secondly, looking around at different sites, there doesn't seem to be a solid consensus as to what exactly this tool was used for. Most say some type of calculator but others suggest it was just the handle of a tool. But even if it was, the first known writing is from Mesopotamia and most of the biggest leaps and bounds in scientific discoveries, innovations and inventions occurred during the Renaissance Era in Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I didnt care what you were referring to and I dont care what white people are not in agreement with over Egyptians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know they're white? Did it even occur to you that some anthropologists may be black?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stated whites would have no idea about science, math and technology if not for Black people from Africa. I didnt use the racist term sub saharan African though they were the first to invent some things as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do understand that "sub-Saharan" Africa simply refers to the geographic area of Africa below the Sahara, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt misinterpret anything. I even clarified your question. You just seemed to get a tick up your ass about the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said: "_Thats kind of like me saying I get to pick which white people are white_."
> 
> I assumed you were implying that I was trying to say who was and who wasn't black in Africa. If that is what you meant then it was a misinterpretation. If that's not what you meant then choose your words more carefully.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont care if they spelled cradle wrong. There doesnt have to be a consensus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um, that's how science works my friend. You don't get to arbitrarily declare what an artifact was used for. There has to be peer review studies and tests to confirm the hypothesis. You hypothesize then study and test to prove the hypothesis. Once you do, others will want to do their own studies to confirm or disconfirm your findings. That's the way science works. Ask IM2 about peer review studies. He demands them all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dont ask white boys that were not there. You ask the people from the Congo. They are the only ones that have valid input on the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are there any trained paleoanthropologists in the Congo? If so, fine. If not, the average Congolese citizen won't know shit about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No the first writing is from Egypt. That has been proven even by white boys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong, it was Sumeria. Look it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again even it if was Sumer, they were Blacks as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong again Pee Wee. I don't know where you get your information from but when I do a search on Sumerian race, all the illustrations I've seen depict them as Arab looking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If not for the Moors (Black people) reeducating europeans, there would have never been a Renaissance Era in europe. Whites in europe were on their way back to caveman status. There is a reason they called it the Dark Ages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how did the Moors come to be in Europe? They conquered just like whites did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you can point me to a Black anthropologist that doesnt say the Egyptians were Black you would have a point.  Look up what this guy says. Cheikh Anta Diop
Click to expand...


All anthropologists are taught the same curriculum and follow the same scientific method so the color of the scientist is irrelevant. You don't lead the evidence, the evidence leads you. And, while you implicitly say white scientists are biased, what you're saying reveals your own bias.



> Yes I understand what it means. However, you cant pretend Blacks are not and were not hyper Saharan. Whites like to pretend all Blacks lived below the Sahara which is why I said the term was racist. We can prove that pretty quickly if you disagree.



If you understood what I meant by "sub-Saharan" then why did you say "_I didnt use the racist term sub saharan African_"? Also, I didn't say anything about there being no blacks above the Sahara, I only said I was talking about sub-Saharan tribal blacks.



> I dont subscribe to the findings of white science all the time. Thats like believing the findings of of a criminal investigating his own charges..  They have lied numerous times in the past and continue to lie to this day. However I'm sure there are some peer reviewed articles you can search on the internet if you need proof.



Did you learn anything about the scientific method in school? What you're saying is akin to saying a black doctor should only operate on blacks because he's black even though the white doctor had the same training. Or that the findings of a white archaeologist of a Chinese figurine being obviously a fertility symbol should be discounted because he's not Chinese. 



> I already looked it up. The first writing is from Egypt. You need to look that up.



The articles state that writing originated in Egypt and Mesopotamia but the actual earliest writings we have are from Sumeria. This article in Archaeology magazine from two years ago states:

"_First developed around 3200 B.C. by Sumerian scribes in the ancient city-state of Uruk, in present-day Iraq, as a means of recording transactions, cuneiform writing was created by using a reed stylus to make wedge-shaped indentations in clay tablets._"



> You see white illustrations.



How do you know they're all white? 



> They called themselves the Blackhead people for a reason. They were Black. This is even proven via the bible as well.



I interpret "blackhead" to mean black hair.  



> You need to educate yourself by reading this book by a white guy so you feel better.



Feel better about what? Whatever this discussion is for you, it's not about white vs. black for me. In all these years of reading history and scientific books and articles, the concept of race never even occurred to me, whereas it obviously occurred to you. Why? Only you can answer that. 



> https://smile.amazon.com/Black-Sumer-African-Origins-Civilisation/dp/1480065285/ref=smi_www_rco2_go_smi_g1405964225?_encoding=UTF8&*Version*=1&*entries*=0&ie=UTF8



This book doesn't seem to enjoy widespread support in the scientific community. The author may be right about his theories but there doesn't seem to be a consensus.



> The Moors crossed over into Spain and brought science, technology, math, hygiene, and religious tolerance. No Moors no Renaissance. You guys would still be eating each other and afraid to take baths.



Don't be an idiot.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Hossfly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's old news. Quit pissing and moaning and move into the 21st Century without a chip on your shoulder. Someone will definitely knock it off.
Click to expand...


What is old news?  

The fact is racism is alive, and well resurrected by Trump and people like you.   Equal rights and equal opportunities are fiction, you know and won't admit it.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Asclepias said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a song for some people in this thread, it's a good song:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an even better and more famous song by the same artist.
Click to expand...


That doesn't really have as much in it as the one I posted. No story, all party.

That's fine and James Brown was awesome, but you're wrong on it being "better", it's just a different type of song altogether.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Wry Catcher said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's old news. Quit pissing and moaning and move into the 21st Century without a chip on your shoulder. Someone will definitely knock it off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is old news?
> 
> The fact is racism is alive, and well resurrected by Trump and people like you.   Equal rights and equal opportunities are fiction, you know and won't admit it.
Click to expand...


Ho, hokay white bread, when's the last time you drove somebody from the projects to the food bank?

I may be a cracker, but I'm not a white bread cracker.

De Eebil Twump is so racist fer giving Blacks a chance to come up....

Like the Americans they are. Not much more to say.


----------



## Dan Stubbs

Asclepias said:


> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?


*Nope!*


----------



## Asclepias

Dan Stubbs said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> *Nope!*
Click to expand...

Thank you for answering honestly without deflecting.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Asclepias said:


> Dan Stubbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> *Nope!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for answering honestly without deflecting.
Click to expand...


The Founding Fathers wanted to do away with slavery immediately, it was largely a holdover from the British.

The Founding Fathers didn't want to get lynched, though. 

IOW, the populace was not having it.


----------



## Asclepias

Marion Morrison said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Stubbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> *Nope!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for answering honestly without deflecting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Founding Fathers wanted to do away with slavery immediately, it was largely a holdover from the British.
> 
> The Founding Fathers didn't want to get lynched, though.
> 
> IOW, the populace was not having it.
Click to expand...

If that was true why didnt they get rid of their own slaves?


----------



## Wry Catcher

Marion Morrison said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's old news. Quit pissing and moaning and move into the 21st Century without a chip on your shoulder. Someone will definitely knock it off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is old news?
> 
> The fact is racism is alive, and well resurrected by Trump and people like you.   Equal rights and equal opportunities are fiction, you know and won't admit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ho, hokay white bread, when's the last time you drove somebody from the projects to the food bank?
> 
> I may be a cracker, but I'm not a white bread cracker.
> 
> De Eebil Twump is so racist fer giving Blacks a chance to come up....
> 
> Like the Americans they are. Not much more to say.
Click to expand...


On my own time I drove a young black child from the Juvenile Hall to his mother's Sec. 8 home, and later that night back to the hall, on Thanksgiving.  My home was in between the hall and the home, so I volunteered to do so.

So what does that have to do with my post, and your absurd and childish response?


----------



## Asclepias

Wry Catcher said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's old news. Quit pissing and moaning and move into the 21st Century without a chip on your shoulder. Someone will definitely knock it off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is old news?
> 
> The fact is racism is alive, and well resurrected by Trump and people like you.   Equal rights and equal opportunities are fiction, you know and won't admit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ho, hokay white bread, when's the last time you drove somebody from the projects to the food bank?
> 
> I may be a cracker, but I'm not a white bread cracker.
> 
> De Eebil Twump is so racist fer giving Blacks a chance to come up....
> 
> Like the Americans they are. Not much more to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On my own time I drove a young black child from the Juvenile Hall to his mother's Sec. 8 home, and later that night back to the hall, on Thanksgiving.  My home was in between the hall and the home, so I volunteered to do so.
> 
> So what does that have to do with my post, and your absurd and childish response?
Click to expand...

Its a coping mechanism he employs when he is stumped. If you dont believe me go read any discussion he is part of and you will see the pattern.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Wry Catcher said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's old news. Quit pissing and moaning and move into the 21st Century without a chip on your shoulder. Someone will definitely knock it off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is old news?
> 
> The fact is racism is alive, and well resurrected by Trump and people like you.   Equal rights and equal opportunities are fiction, you know and won't admit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ho, hokay white bread, when's the last time you drove somebody from the projects to the food bank?
> 
> I may be a cracker, but I'm not a white bread cracker.
> 
> De Eebil Twump is so racist fer giving Blacks a chance to come up....
> 
> Like the Americans they are. Not much more to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On my own time I drove a young black child from the Juvenile Hall to his mother's Sec. 8 home, and later that night back to the hall, on Thanksgiving.  My home was in between the hall and the home, so I volunteered to do so.
> 
> So what does that have to do with my post, and your absurd and childish response?
Click to expand...


You can be anything you want on the internet. 

You chose to be a dishonest leftist shill for a pittance.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Marion Morrison said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's old news. Quit pissing and moaning and move into the 21st Century without a chip on your shoulder. Someone will definitely knock it off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is old news?
> 
> The fact is racism is alive, and well resurrected by Trump and people like you.   Equal rights and equal opportunities are fiction, you know and won't admit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ho, hokay white bread, when's the last time you drove somebody from the projects to the food bank?
> 
> I may be a cracker, but I'm not a white bread cracker.
> 
> De Eebil Twump is so racist fer giving Blacks a chance to come up....
> 
> Like the Americans they are. Not much more to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On my own time I drove a young black child from the Juvenile Hall to his mother's Sec. 8 home, and later that night back to the hall, on Thanksgiving.  My home was in between the hall and the home, so I volunteered to do so.
> 
> So what does that have to do with my post, and your absurd and childish response?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can be anything you want on the internet.
> 
> You chose to be a dishonest leftist shill for a pittance.
Click to expand...


And you've chosen to be a useless idiot (well, you didn't choose to be an idiot, I'm sure that's a congenital condition).


----------



## IM2

Marion Morrison said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Stubbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> *Nope!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for answering honestly without deflecting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Founding Fathers wanted to do away with slavery immediately, it was largely a holdover from the British.
> 
> The Founding Fathers didn't want to get lynched, though.
> 
> IOW, the populace was not having it.
Click to expand...


No they didn't or they would have.


----------



## karpenter

IM2 said:
			
		

> Of you dig through crime stats you see whites lead in almost very category. 27 out of 30 to be exact. That includes violent crime.





			
				MaryL said:
			
		

> Yes the facts do speak for themselves and apparently you have not read them.
> Reading the facts? Well,  I LIVE with the facts. As petty as it seems. It's  not an exercise in pedantics.


He Won't Address
The Bullet Resistant Glass Cash Rotisserie Drawers, And Steel Bars
That Separate Customers From Clerks And Merchandise In Predominately Black Areas

If Flies In The Face Of His Lies Narrative
He's Very Creative In His Interpretation Of Real Stats
His Interpretation,
Or The Interpretations He Repeats From 'For Blacks Only' Web-Sites


----------



## IM2

karpenter said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of you dig through crime stats you see whites lead in almost very category. 27 out of 30 to be exact. That includes violent crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the facts do speak for themselves and apparently you have not read them.
> Reading the facts? Well,  I LIVE with the facts. As petty as it seems. It's  not an exercise in pedantics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He Won't Address
> The Bullet Resistant Glass Cash Rotisserie Drawers, And Steel Bars
> That Separate Customers From Clerks And Merchandise In Predominately Black Areas
> 
> If Flies In The Face Of His Lies Narrative
> He's Very Creative In His Interpretation Of Real Stats
> His Interpretation,
> Or The Interpretations From 'For Blacks Only' Web-Sites
Click to expand...


You can't address the 242 years of lawless criminality and violence by whites since this nation was "founded."


----------



## karpenter

Asclepias said:
			
		

> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?


Now That All That Is In The Past And Repealed
How Often Will The Playing Field Have To Be Re-Leveled

Never-Mind Just About Every Demographic
That Has Come To This Country
Has Faced Discrimination And Bigotry
And Yet,
Managed To Overcome Their Obstacles And Barriers To Success

Can You Answer That Honestly With-Out Deflecting ??


----------



## karpenter

IM2 said:
			
		

> You can't address the 242 years of lawless criminality and violence by whites since this nation was "founded."


Because That's No Longer An Issue For The Black 'Community'
What That Is,
Is A Defection For The Lack Of Black Responsibility For Their Own Problems
Laws And All The Affirmative Preference
Can't Fix The Wrongs Blacks Casually Do To Themselves

And You'll Never Get 'Reparations' From Anyone
Your Demands Get Progressively Slimmer
And More Irrelevant
As Hispanics Have Passed Blacks
As The Largest And Growing Minority

Blacks Are Headed To The Political Back Burner
And You Don't Even See It Coming
Democrats Are Tired Of Kow-Towing To Your Vote


----------



## IM2

karpenter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> Now That All That Is In The Past And Repealed
> How Often Will The Playing Field Have To Be Re-Leveled
> 
> Never-Mind Just About Every Demographic
> That Has Come To This Country
> Has Faced Discrimination And Bigotry
> And Yet,
> Managed To Overcome Their Obstacles And Barriers To Success
> 
> Can You Answer That Honestly With-Out Deflecting ??
Click to expand...


Only if all this were true. But it's not. So you been given answers time after time. her has ben no deflection, except from those like you. Yet you choose to deny the answers because it's comfortable for you to do so. You suffer from white fragility.

*White people in North America live in a social environment that protects and insulates them from race-based stress*_. This insulated environment of racial protection builds white expectations for racial comfort while at the same time lowering the ability to tolerate racial stress, leading to what I refer to as White Fragility. *White Fragility is a state in which even a minimum amount of racial stress becomes intolerable, triggering a range of defensive moves*. These moves include the outward display of emotions such as anger, fear, and guilt, and behaviors such as argumentation, silence, and leaving the stress-inducing situation. These behaviors, in turn, function to reinstate white racial equilibrium.”_

I realize you don't know what half the words mean, but your behavior as shown in your posts provide a high definition example.


----------



## IM2

karpenter said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't address the 242 years of lawless criminality and violence by whites since this nation was "founded."
> 
> 
> 
> Because That's No Longer An Issue For The Black 'Community'
> What That Is,
> Is A Defection For The Lack Of Black Responsibility For Their Own Problems
> Laws And All The Affirmative Preference
> Can't Fix The Wrongs Blacks Casually Do To Themselves
> 
> And You'll Never Get 'Reparations' From Anyone
> Your Demands Get Progressively Slimmer
> And More Irrelevant
> As Hispanics Have Passed Blacks
> As The Largest And Growing Minority
> 
> Blacks Are Headed To The Political Back Burner
> And You Don't Even See It Coming
> Democrats Are Tired Of Kow-Towing To Your Vote
Click to expand...


Wrong answer idiot.

The problem is whites don't want to take responsibility for the problems their racism has caused. You are a prime example of what I just said.


----------



## karpenter

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
			
		

> Why is it so unnerving for some to at least CONSIDER the posibility that Jesus was black?


Because He Was Of The Tribe Of Judah
Directly Descended From David ??
Scripture Constantly Warns Them Against Intermarriage ??
So The Possibility Of Jesus Being A Sub-Saharan Negro
Is About Less Than Zero ??

That's Regardless Of How Affirmative Action Revisionists
Gather Their Intellectual Wool ??
Atheism Is So In Vogue With That Crowd....


----------



## karpenter

IM2 said:
			
		

> Wrong answer idiot.
> 
> The problem is whites don't want to take responsibility for the problems their racism has caused. You are a prime example of what I just said.


No
It's Precisely Right
You Blinded By Your Own Racial Bigotry Imbecile


----------



## Marion Morrison

IM2 said:


> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of you dig through crime stats you see whites lead in almost very category. 27 out of 30 to be exact. That includes violent crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the facts do speak for themselves and apparently you have not read them.
> Reading the facts? Well,  I LIVE with the facts. As petty as it seems. It's  not an exercise in pedantics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He Won't Address
> The Bullet Resistant Glass Cash Rotisserie Drawers, And Steel Bars
> That Separate Customers From Clerks And Merchandise In Predominately Black Areas
> 
> If Flies In The Face Of His Lies Narrative
> He's Very Creative In His Interpretation Of Real Stats
> His Interpretation,
> Or The Interpretations From 'For Blacks Only' Web-Sites
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't address the 242 years of lawless criminality and violence by whites since this nation was "founded."
Click to expand...


You can't buy a bottle of shampoo off the shelf in a black area. That be behind the counter.


----------



## Wry Catcher

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Stubbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> *Nope!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for answering honestly without deflecting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Founding Fathers wanted to do away with slavery immediately, it was largely a holdover from the British.
> 
> The Founding Fathers didn't want to get lynched, though.
> 
> IOW, the populace was not having it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they didn't or they would have.
Click to expand...


They did in 1833.


----------



## karpenter

IM2 said:
			
		

> I'm not a black nationalist and you are the ignorant bigot.


No, 
You Are The Grand-Daddy Of All Lyin' Bigots

Your Avvie, Your Handle And Every Post You Make
And Your 'Only Black Revisionist Sources Allowed'
Drips Black Nationalist Theology From Every Pore

And You Expect Everyone To Ignore It
And Help You Pretend


----------



## (((Marc(((

AVOID THE GROID !!!!!!!


----------



## JoeMoma




----------



## (((Marc(((

Oceans were created in anticipation of integration.  Yahweh loves the Whites.


----------



## IM2

MaryL said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racism isn't the problem, it used to be. Not now.
> 
> 
> 
> Racism Is A Problem
> And It Comes From The Blacks
> 
> It Becomes Blaringly Obvious
> When The Demographic Of An Area Hits About 20%
> And That's My Personal, Anecdotal Witness
> 
> If You Want To Dig Through Crime Stats
> You'll Probably Find That's A Pretty Good Guestimate On My Part
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of you dig through crime stats you see whites lead in almost very category. 27 out of 30 to be exact. That includes violent crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, really? This response proves proves just how deluded you are. Might as well  say the world is flat. The facts speak for themselves. Facts, they aren't colored. Take that any way you choose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes the facts do speak for themselves and apparently you have not read them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reading the facts? Well,  I LIVE with the facts. As petty as it seems. It's  not an exercise in pedantics.
Click to expand...


You don't live with the facts. I'm black and you can't tell me anything about black people.


----------



## Asclepias

karpenter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> Now That All That Is In The Past And Repealed
> How Often Will The Playing Field Have To Be Re-Leveled
> 
> Never-Mind Just About Every Demographic
> That Has Come To This Country
> Has Faced Discrimination And Bigotry
> And Yet,
> Managed To Overcome Their Obstacles And Barriers To Success
> 
> Can You Answer That Honestly With-Out Deflecting ??
Click to expand...

Its never been leveled which is what this thread is about.  If you want it leveled then Blacks specifically should be granted AA for centuries just like whites were.


----------



## IM2

MaryL said:


> I didn't choose my race, like many of the rest of ya'all. And? Well, we  all  have something to account for. Blacks have that huge crime rate thing, and that's real. Racism, well ,that is subjective and a matter of opinion.I don't gain a feather or a fig from racism, and it's an abstraction most whites have nothing to do with. Nope. It's  a game black intellectuals like to exaggerate.



No there is not any huge black crime rate thing. Racism is real and you are a racist while simultaneously making a claim that it's subjective. One can only laugh at your mental disorder.


----------



## IM2

karpenter said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it so unnerving for some to at least CONSIDER the posibility that Jesus was black?
> 
> 
> 
> Because He Was Of The Tribe Of Judah
> Directly Descended From David ??
> Scripture Constantly Warns Them Against Intermarriage ??
> So The Possibility Of Jesus Being A Sub-Saharan Negro
> Is About Less Than Zero ??
> 
> That's Regardless Of How Affirmative Action Revisionists
> Gather Their Intellectual Wool ??
> Atheism Is So In Vogue With That Crowd....
Click to expand...


There is no such thing as a sub saharan negro. And white boys don't have hair of wool.


----------



## IM2

karpenter said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong answer idiot.
> 
> The problem is whites don't want to take responsibility for the problems their racism has caused. You are a prime example of what I just said.
> 
> 
> 
> No
> It's Precisely Right
> You Blinded By Your Own Racial Bigotry Imbecile
Click to expand...


What racial bigotry am I suppose to have?


----------



## Asclepias

karpenter said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it so unnerving for some to at least CONSIDER the posibility that Jesus was black?
> 
> 
> 
> Because He Was Of The Tribe Of Judah
> Directly Descended From David ??
> Scripture Constantly Warns Them Against Intermarriage ??
> So The Possibility Of Jesus Being A Sub-Saharan Negro
> Is About Less Than Zero ??
> 
> That's Regardless Of How Affirmative Action Revisionists
> Gather Their Intellectual Wool ??
> Atheism Is So In Vogue With That Crowd....
Click to expand...

Why would Jesus be sub saharan when Black people lived all over what we call the ME back then? You do realize that Black people are the only people on the planet with wooly hair right?  I mean why would god turn Moses hand white if he was already white?


----------



## IM2

karpenter said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a black nationalist and you are the ignorant bigot.
> 
> 
> 
> No,
> You Are The Grand-Daddy Of All Lyin' Bigots
> 
> Your Avvie, Your Handle And Every Post You Make
> And Your 'Only Black Revisionist Sources Allowed'
> Drips Black Nationalist Theology From Every Pore
> 
> And You Expect Everyone To Ignore It
> And Help You Pretend
Click to expand...


You show what kind of ignorant bigot you are with very post you make.


----------



## hadit

Asclepias said:


> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it so unnerving for some to at least CONSIDER the posibility that Jesus was black?
> 
> 
> 
> Because He Was Of The Tribe Of Judah
> Directly Descended From David ??
> Scripture Constantly Warns Them Against Intermarriage ??
> So The Possibility Of Jesus Being A Sub-Saharan Negro
> Is About Less Than Zero ??
> 
> That's Regardless Of How Affirmative Action Revisionists
> Gather Their Intellectual Wool ??
> Atheism Is So In Vogue With That Crowd....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would Jesus be sub saharan when Black people lived all over what we call the ME back then? You do realize that Black people are the only people on the planet with wooly hair right?  I mean why would god turn Moses hand white if he was already white?
Click to expand...


Please tell me you're not seriously trying to make that point. If you are, look up pictures of leprosy and compare them to the skin color of a "white" person.


----------



## Asclepias

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it so unnerving for some to at least CONSIDER the posibility that Jesus was black?
> 
> 
> 
> Because He Was Of The Tribe Of Judah
> Directly Descended From David ??
> Scripture Constantly Warns Them Against Intermarriage ??
> So The Possibility Of Jesus Being A Sub-Saharan Negro
> Is About Less Than Zero ??
> 
> That's Regardless Of How Affirmative Action Revisionists
> Gather Their Intellectual Wool ??
> Atheism Is So In Vogue With That Crowd....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would Jesus be sub saharan when Black people lived all over what we call the ME back then? You do realize that Black people are the only people on the planet with wooly hair right?  I mean why would god turn Moses hand white if he was already white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please tell me you're not seriously trying to make that point. If you are, look up pictures of leprosy and compare them to the skin color of a "white" person.
Click to expand...

Why would I look up leprosy when leprosy doesnt turn your skin white?  Also why in the bible would the Hebrews skin be described "as Black as coal"?  If Moses was white how was he able to be taken into the Pharaohs household as a child and not be noticed by the man trying to kill him?


----------



## hadit

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it so unnerving for some to at least CONSIDER the posibility that Jesus was black?
> 
> 
> 
> Because He Was Of The Tribe Of Judah
> Directly Descended From David ??
> Scripture Constantly Warns Them Against Intermarriage ??
> So The Possibility Of Jesus Being A Sub-Saharan Negro
> Is About Less Than Zero ??
> 
> That's Regardless Of How Affirmative Action Revisionists
> Gather Their Intellectual Wool ??
> Atheism Is So In Vogue With That Crowd....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would Jesus be sub saharan when Black people lived all over what we call the ME back then? You do realize that Black people are the only people on the planet with wooly hair right?  I mean why would god turn Moses hand white if he was already white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please tell me you're not seriously trying to make that point. If you are, look up pictures of leprosy and compare them to the skin color of a "white" person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I look up leprosy when leprosy doesnt turn your skin white?  Also why in the bible would the Hebrews skin be described "as Black as coal"?  If Moses was white how was he able to be taken into the Pharaohs household as a child and not be noticed by the man trying to kill him?
Click to expand...


Show us where the Bible describes Moses as being "black as coal", then show us where it says the Egyptians were black.


----------



## Asclepias

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it so unnerving for some to at least CONSIDER the posibility that Jesus was black?
> 
> 
> 
> Because He Was Of The Tribe Of Judah
> Directly Descended From David ??
> Scripture Constantly Warns Them Against Intermarriage ??
> So The Possibility Of Jesus Being A Sub-Saharan Negro
> Is About Less Than Zero ??
> 
> That's Regardless Of How Affirmative Action Revisionists
> Gather Their Intellectual Wool ??
> Atheism Is So In Vogue With That Crowd....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would Jesus be sub saharan when Black people lived all over what we call the ME back then? You do realize that Black people are the only people on the planet with wooly hair right?  I mean why would god turn Moses hand white if he was already white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please tell me you're not seriously trying to make that point. If you are, look up pictures of leprosy and compare them to the skin color of a "white" person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I look up leprosy when leprosy doesnt turn your skin white?  Also why in the bible would the Hebrews skin be described "as Black as coal"?  If Moses was white how was he able to be taken into the Pharaohs household as a child and not be noticed by the man trying to kill him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show us where the Bible describes Moses as being "black as coal", then show us where it says the Egyptians were black.
Click to expand...


I said the Hebrews not specifically Moses.  However the fact that Moses is Black is pretty evident.  You dont turn a white person white and then expect that to be a more convincing miracle than turning a rod into a snake.  Black as coal pertains to the Hebrews in time of starvation. No other race on the planet turns Black when afflicted by starvation but Africans of a dark brown color.

Lamentations 4:8

*Their visage is blacker than a coal;* they are not known in the streets: their skin cleaveth to their bones; it is withered, it is become like a stick.


You need only look at the genesis Table of Nations to find out the Egyptians were Black people all descended from Ham.

Genesis 10:6
*"The sons of Ham: Cush, Egypt, Put, and Canaan"*


----------



## hadit

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because He Was Of The Tribe Of Judah
> Directly Descended From David ??
> Scripture Constantly Warns Them Against Intermarriage ??
> So The Possibility Of Jesus Being A Sub-Saharan Negro
> Is About Less Than Zero ??
> 
> That's Regardless Of How Affirmative Action Revisionists
> Gather Their Intellectual Wool ??
> Atheism Is So In Vogue With That Crowd....
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Jesus be sub saharan when Black people lived all over what we call the ME back then? You do realize that Black people are the only people on the planet with wooly hair right?  I mean why would god turn Moses hand white if he was already white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please tell me you're not seriously trying to make that point. If you are, look up pictures of leprosy and compare them to the skin color of a "white" person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I look up leprosy when leprosy doesnt turn your skin white?  Also why in the bible would the Hebrews skin be described "as Black as coal"?  If Moses was white how was he able to be taken into the Pharaohs household as a child and not be noticed by the man trying to kill him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show us where the Bible describes Moses as being "black as coal", then show us where it says the Egyptians were black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said the Hebrews not specifically Moses.  However the fact that Moses is Black is pretty evident.  You dont turn a white person white and then expect that to be a more convincing miracle than turning a rod into a snake.  Black as coal pertains to the Hebrews in time of starvation. No other race on the planet turns Black when afflicted by starvation but Africans of a dark brown color.
> 
> Lamentations 4:8
> 
> *Their visage is blacker than a coal;* they are not known in the streets: their skin cleaveth to their bones; it is withered, it is become like a stick.
> 
> 
> You need only look at the genesis Table of Nations to find out the Egyptians were Black people all descended from Ham.
Click to expand...


Interesting that you think Ham was made black. 

And yes, even a white person does not have skin "as white as snow". What kind of albino people do you live with?


----------



## Asclepias

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Jesus be sub saharan when Black people lived all over what we call the ME back then? You do realize that Black people are the only people on the planet with wooly hair right?  I mean why would god turn Moses hand white if he was already white?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell me you're not seriously trying to make that point. If you are, look up pictures of leprosy and compare them to the skin color of a "white" person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I look up leprosy when leprosy doesnt turn your skin white?  Also why in the bible would the Hebrews skin be described "as Black as coal"?  If Moses was white how was he able to be taken into the Pharaohs household as a child and not be noticed by the man trying to kill him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show us where the Bible describes Moses as being "black as coal", then show us where it says the Egyptians were black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said the Hebrews not specifically Moses.  However the fact that Moses is Black is pretty evident.  You dont turn a white person white and then expect that to be a more convincing miracle than turning a rod into a snake.  Black as coal pertains to the Hebrews in time of starvation. No other race on the planet turns Black when afflicted by starvation but Africans of a dark brown color.
> 
> Lamentations 4:8
> 
> *Their visage is blacker than a coal;* they are not known in the streets: their skin cleaveth to their bones; it is withered, it is become like a stick.
> 
> 
> You need only look at the genesis Table of Nations to find out the Egyptians were Black people all descended from Ham.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting that you think Ham was made black. Can you tell us what made you think a recessive white person could create a Black person?
> 
> And yes, even a white person does not have skin "as white as snow". What kind of albino people do you live with?
Click to expand...

Its more interesting you think Ham was white and gave birth to Black nations.  Can you tell me why you thought a recessive white person could produce Black people?

I'm going to assume you are not aware of the context of this story. Why do you think turning white was a more convincing miracle than someone turning a rod into a snake? When we check the context we see that Moses has to convince the elders of the Hebrews. We see that meant an audience of at least 6k people assuming only one elder from each family was there.  A stick turning into a snake could be written off as some magic trick. However turning a white mans hand white wouldnt have been visible to the elders further back in the crowd.  Turning a very dark skinned mans hand white would be visible to everyone and infinitely more shocking..


----------



## hadit

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell me you're not seriously trying to make that point. If you are, look up pictures of leprosy and compare them to the skin color of a "white" person.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I look up leprosy when leprosy doesnt turn your skin white?  Also why in the bible would the Hebrews skin be described "as Black as coal"?  If Moses was white how was he able to be taken into the Pharaohs household as a child and not be noticed by the man trying to kill him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show us where the Bible describes Moses as being "black as coal", then show us where it says the Egyptians were black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said the Hebrews not specifically Moses.  However the fact that Moses is Black is pretty evident.  You dont turn a white person white and then expect that to be a more convincing miracle than turning a rod into a snake.  Black as coal pertains to the Hebrews in time of starvation. No other race on the planet turns Black when afflicted by starvation but Africans of a dark brown color.
> 
> Lamentations 4:8
> 
> *Their visage is blacker than a coal;* they are not known in the streets: their skin cleaveth to their bones; it is withered, it is become like a stick.
> 
> 
> You need only look at the genesis Table of Nations to find out the Egyptians were Black people all descended from Ham.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting that you think Ham was made black. Can you tell us what made you think a recessive white person could create a Black person?
> 
> And yes, even a white person does not have skin "as white as snow". What kind of albino people do you live with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its more interesting you think Ham was white and gave birth to Black nations.  Can you tell me why you thought a recessive white person could produce Black people?
> 
> I'm going to assume you are not aware of the context of this story. Why do you think turning white was a more convincing miracle than someone turning a rod into a snake? When we check the context we see that Moses has to convince the elders of the Hebrews. We see that meant an audience of at least 6k people assuming only one elder from each family was there.  A stick turning into a snake could be written off as some magic trick. However turning a white mans hand white wouldnt have been visible to the elders further back in the crowd.  Turning a very dark skinned mans hand white would be visible to everyone and infinitely more shocking..
Click to expand...


Oh for the love of Pete. Nothing he could do would have been visible to 6000 people all at the same time, even turning a black man's skin white. But, turning a semitic man's skin white, who had been living outside in the sunlight for the last 40 years, would have had an impact as he showed it to all interested parties. I don't think Ham was white, either, certainly not European in appearance. And I don't think being turned black is a curse from God, do you?  I mean, there was one family on the boat from whom all the skin colors descended. How did that work?


----------



## Asclepias

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I look up leprosy when leprosy doesnt turn your skin white?  Also why in the bible would the Hebrews skin be described "as Black as coal"?  If Moses was white how was he able to be taken into the Pharaohs household as a child and not be noticed by the man trying to kill him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show us where the Bible describes Moses as being "black as coal", then show us where it says the Egyptians were black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said the Hebrews not specifically Moses.  However the fact that Moses is Black is pretty evident.  You dont turn a white person white and then expect that to be a more convincing miracle than turning a rod into a snake.  Black as coal pertains to the Hebrews in time of starvation. No other race on the planet turns Black when afflicted by starvation but Africans of a dark brown color.
> 
> Lamentations 4:8
> 
> *Their visage is blacker than a coal;* they are not known in the streets: their skin cleaveth to their bones; it is withered, it is become like a stick.
> 
> 
> You need only look at the genesis Table of Nations to find out the Egyptians were Black people all descended from Ham.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting that you think Ham was made black. Can you tell us what made you think a recessive white person could create a Black person?
> 
> And yes, even a white person does not have skin "as white as snow". What kind of albino people do you live with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its more interesting you think Ham was white and gave birth to Black nations.  Can you tell me why you thought a recessive white person could produce Black people?
> 
> I'm going to assume you are not aware of the context of this story. Why do you think turning white was a more convincing miracle than someone turning a rod into a snake? When we check the context we see that Moses has to convince the elders of the Hebrews. We see that meant an audience of at least 6k people assuming only one elder from each family was there.  A stick turning into a snake could be written off as some magic trick. However turning a white mans hand white wouldnt have been visible to the elders further back in the crowd.  Turning a very dark skinned mans hand white would be visible to everyone and infinitely more shocking..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh for the love of Pete. Nothing he could do would have been visible to 6000 people all at the same time, even turning a black man's skin white. But, turning a semitic man's skin white, who had been living outside in the sunlight for the last 40 years, would have had an impact as he showed it to all interested parties. I don't think Ham was white, either, certainly not European in appearance. And I don't think being turned black is a curse from God, do you?  I mean, there was one family on the boat from whom all the skin colors descended. How did that work?
Click to expand...

Of course Ham isnt white. What do you think the name Ham means?  It means hot, heat. Interestingly enough it means Black in Egyptian. Since Ham is the father to all Black races then that should tell you everyone on that ark was Black.  White people cant produce Black people. However, Black people can and did produce white people. Thats backed up by science as well.

In Hams case he produced the Blackest people on the planet.  What made you think being turned Black was a curse? Can you show me that in the bible? The only curses I saw that had anything to do with color is when Black people were turned white as in Miriams case.


----------



## IM2

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it so unnerving for some to at least CONSIDER the posibility that Jesus was black?
> 
> 
> 
> Because He Was Of The Tribe Of Judah
> Directly Descended From David ??
> Scripture Constantly Warns Them Against Intermarriage ??
> So The Possibility Of Jesus Being A Sub-Saharan Negro
> Is About Less Than Zero ??
> 
> That's Regardless Of How Affirmative Action Revisionists
> Gather Their Intellectual Wool ??
> Atheism Is So In Vogue With That Crowd....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would Jesus be sub saharan when Black people lived all over what we call the ME back then? You do realize that Black people are the only people on the planet with wooly hair right?  I mean why would god turn Moses hand white if he was already white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please tell me you're not seriously trying to make that point. If you are, look up pictures of leprosy and compare them to the skin color of a "white" person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I look up leprosy when leprosy doesnt turn your skin white?  Also why in the bible would the Hebrews skin be described "as Black as coal"?  If Moses was white how was he able to be taken into the Pharaohs household as a child and not be noticed by the man trying to kill him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show us where the Bible describes Moses as being "black as coal", then show us where it says the Egyptians were black.
Click to expand...


Show us where the bible says Moses was white? Why do you white people always want to question these things like what whites tell us can be be the only definitive measure of historical or any other fact? Why can't whites have been incorrect about things? Why can't it be it be that whites who recorded history and archeology, etc. during he 16-1800's could not have revised things since they believed things like this:

_“I am apt to suspect the negroes and in general all other species of men (for there are four or five different kinds) to be naturally inferior to the whites. There never was a civilized nation of any other complexion than white, nor even any individual eminent either in action or speculation. No ingenious manufactures amongst them, no arts, no sciences. On the other hand, the most rude and barbarous of the whites, such as the ancient GERMANS, the present TARTARS, have still something eminent about them in their valour, form of government, or some other particular. Such a uniform and constant differences could not happen in so many countries and ages, if nature had not made an original distinction betwixt these breeds of men. Not to mention our colonies, there are Negroe slaves dispersed all over Europe, of which none ever discovered any symptoms of ingenuity, tho' low people, without education, will start up amonst us, and distinguish themselves in every profession. In JAMAICA indeed they talk of one negroe as a man of parts and learning; but 'tis likely he is admired for very slender accomplishments like a parrot, who speaks a few words plainly. “_

David Hume,* “Of National Characters”

or Immanuel Kant, considered one of the great white thinkers ever.*

_In three separate works Kant claimed that the Negro is, in most respects, the lowest of all races. He also referred to blacks as the “bad race” and whites as “the good race,” argued that the white race contains “all incentives and talents,” and felt that whites were the “only ones who always progress toward perfection.”_

_To my knowledge, Kant never repudiated any of these explicitly racist claims._

Ryan Very,* Kant’s Racism, *www.academia.edu, 2012


----------



## Asclepias

IM2 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because He Was Of The Tribe Of Judah
> Directly Descended From David ??
> Scripture Constantly Warns Them Against Intermarriage ??
> So The Possibility Of Jesus Being A Sub-Saharan Negro
> Is About Less Than Zero ??
> 
> That's Regardless Of How Affirmative Action Revisionists
> Gather Their Intellectual Wool ??
> Atheism Is So In Vogue With That Crowd....
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Jesus be sub saharan when Black people lived all over what we call the ME back then? You do realize that Black people are the only people on the planet with wooly hair right?  I mean why would god turn Moses hand white if he was already white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please tell me you're not seriously trying to make that point. If you are, look up pictures of leprosy and compare them to the skin color of a "white" person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I look up leprosy when leprosy doesnt turn your skin white?  Also why in the bible would the Hebrews skin be described "as Black as coal"?  If Moses was white how was he able to be taken into the Pharaohs household as a child and not be noticed by the man trying to kill him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show us where the Bible describes Moses as being "black as coal", then show us where it says the Egyptians were black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show us where the bible says Moses was white? Why do you white people always want to question these things like what whites tell us can be be the only definitive measure of historical or any other fact? Why can't whites have been incorrect about things? Why can't it be it be that whites who recorded history and archeology, etc. during he 16-1800's could not have revised things since they believed things like this:
> 
> _“I am apt to suspect the negroes and in general all other species of men (for there are four or five different kinds) to be naturally inferior to the whites. There never was a civilized nation of any other complexion than white, nor even any individual eminent either in action or speculation. No ingenious manufactures amongst them, no arts, no sciences. On the other hand, the most rude and barbarous of the whites, such as the ancient GERMANS, the present TARTARS, have still something eminent about them in their valour, form of government, or some other particular. Such a uniform and constant differences could not happen in so many countries and ages, if nature had not made an original distinction betwixt these breeds of men. Not to mention our colonies, there are Negroe slaves dispersed all over Europe, of which none ever discovered any symptoms of ingenuity, tho' low people, without education, will start up amonst us, and distinguish themselves in every profession. In JAMAICA indeed they talk of one negroe as a man of parts and learning; but 'tis likely he is admired for very slender accomplishments like a parrot, who speaks a few words plainly. “_
> 
> David Hume,* “Of National Characters”
> 
> or Immanuel Kant, considered one of the great white thinkers ever.*
> 
> _In three separate works Kant claimed that the Negro is, in most respects, the lowest of all races. He also referred to blacks as the “bad race” and whites as “the good race,” argued that the white race contains “all incentives and talents,” and felt that whites were the “only ones who always progress toward perfection.”_
> 
> _To my knowledge, Kant never repudiated any of these explicitly racist claims._
> 
> Ryan Very,* Kant’s Racism, *www.academia.edu, 2012
Click to expand...

They've been lied to since birth and its a shock to their system when they are confronted with the truth. I mean it should be evident that the Hebrews were Black just from reading the bible if you dont believe in science.  Propaganda is a powerful thing.


----------



## karpenter

Asclepias said:
			
		

> Also why in the bible would the Hebrews skin be described "as Black as coal"?





			
				hadit said:
			
		

> Show us where the Bible describes Moses as being "black as coal"


You'll Be Waiting A While For His Scriptural "Proofs"

His "Proof" For Everything He Thinks
Is What He Rationalizes Out Of Thin Air
Using The Raw Magnitude Of His Intellect

Here It Is In Action:


> If Moses was white how was he able to be taken into the Pharaohs household as a child and not be noticed by the man trying to kill him?


When It's Convenient To The Conversation
He Wants "White' To Be Like Northern Europeans

Nevermind Caucasians Are From Asia Minor
The General Area In Question

Like I've Pointed Out To Him Before
He's Very Obsessed With Skin Tone
....And He IS


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

karpenter said:


> Because He Was Of The Tribe Of Judah
> Directly Descended From David ??
> Scripture Constantly Warns Them Against Intermarriage ??
> So The Possibility Of Jesus Being A Sub-Saharan Negro
> Is About Less Than Zero ??
> 
> That's Regardless Of How Affirmative Action Revisionists
> Gather Their Intellectual Wool ??
> Atheism Is So In Vogue With That Crowd....


Jesus was not Joseph's blood son, remember? 

He was half god and half whatever Mary was, right?

Remember? 

What was Mary's race?


----------



## hadit

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because He Was Of The Tribe Of Judah
> Directly Descended From David ??
> Scripture Constantly Warns Them Against Intermarriage ??
> So The Possibility Of Jesus Being A Sub-Saharan Negro
> Is About Less Than Zero ??
> 
> That's Regardless Of How Affirmative Action Revisionists
> Gather Their Intellectual Wool ??
> Atheism Is So In Vogue With That Crowd....
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was not Joseph's blood son, remember?
> 
> He was half god and half whatever Mary was, right?
> 
> Remember?
> 
> What was Mary's race?
Click to expand...


Semitic.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

hadit said:


> Semitic.


How do you know?


----------



## Asclepias

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because He Was Of The Tribe Of Judah
> Directly Descended From David ??
> Scripture Constantly Warns Them Against Intermarriage ??
> So The Possibility Of Jesus Being A Sub-Saharan Negro
> Is About Less Than Zero ??
> 
> That's Regardless Of How Affirmative Action Revisionists
> Gather Their Intellectual Wool ??
> Atheism Is So In Vogue With That Crowd....
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was not Joseph's blood son, remember?
> 
> He was half god and half whatever Mary was, right?
> 
> Remember?
> 
> What was Mary's race?
Click to expand...

Even if you believed white people could produce Black nations she has a lot of Black blood in her lineage.. She was descended from Moabites who were Black people.


----------



## Asclepias

hadit said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because He Was Of The Tribe Of Judah
> Directly Descended From David ??
> Scripture Constantly Warns Them Against Intermarriage ??
> So The Possibility Of Jesus Being A Sub-Saharan Negro
> Is About Less Than Zero ??
> 
> That's Regardless Of How Affirmative Action Revisionists
> Gather Their Intellectual Wool ??
> Atheism Is So In Vogue With That Crowd....
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was not Joseph's blood son, remember?
> 
> He was half god and half whatever Mary was, right?
> 
> Remember?
> 
> What was Mary's race?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Semitic.
Click to expand...

The Semites were Black people.


----------



## OODA_Loop

Asclepias said:


> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks.



Slavery was the wind that sowed African culture off of the continent and into the new world.

Sometimes what is bad has value.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Asclepias said:


> The Semites were Black people.


That's also what I have read. 

Again, I am simply amazed that some will not even consider the mere possibility that Jesus was black when Mary's lineage or information on her blood relatives is NEVER revealed in any text.  

Furthermore, if Jesus is truly a literal son of God, and is half Mary and half God, one must assume that God is white if one believes Jesus is white.  

That's one big, fat, huge, baseless assumption.

Yet, pointing it out does reveal some unresolved internal conflict and assumptions about race that some are not comfortable addressing.


----------



## Asclepias

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Semites were Black people.
> 
> 
> 
> That's also what I have read.
> 
> Again, I am simply amazed that some will not even consider the mere possibility that Jesus was black when Mary's lineage or information on her blood relatives is NEVER revealed in any text.
> 
> Furthermore, if Jesus is truly a literal son of God, and is half Mary and half God, one must assume that God is white if one believes Jesus is white.
> 
> That's one big, fat, huge, baseless assumption.
> 
> Yet, pointing it out does reveal some unresolved internal conflict and assumptions about race that some are not comfortable addressing.
Click to expand...

I always fall back to this very simply logic. White people cannot produce Black people but Black people can produce whites. God created man in his image. The first human on the planet.was a Black person. Hence god is Black.


----------



## hadit

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Semitic.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know?
Click to expand...


She was a Jew living in Palestine with a Jewish family tree going back to the beginning. There is no reason to believe otherwise.


----------



## hadit

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because He Was Of The Tribe Of Judah
> Directly Descended From David ??
> Scripture Constantly Warns Them Against Intermarriage ??
> So The Possibility Of Jesus Being A Sub-Saharan Negro
> Is About Less Than Zero ??
> 
> That's Regardless Of How Affirmative Action Revisionists
> Gather Their Intellectual Wool ??
> Atheism Is So In Vogue With That Crowd....
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was not Joseph's blood son, remember?
> 
> He was half god and half whatever Mary was, right?
> 
> Remember?
> 
> What was Mary's race?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Semitic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Semites were Black people.
Click to expand...


Actually more brown than black.


----------



## Asclepias

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because He Was Of The Tribe Of Judah
> Directly Descended From David ??
> Scripture Constantly Warns Them Against Intermarriage ??
> So The Possibility Of Jesus Being A Sub-Saharan Negro
> Is About Less Than Zero ??
> 
> That's Regardless Of How Affirmative Action Revisionists
> Gather Their Intellectual Wool ??
> Atheism Is So In Vogue With That Crowd....
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was not Joseph's blood son, remember?
> 
> He was half god and half whatever Mary was, right?
> 
> Remember?
> 
> What was Mary's race?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Semitic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Semites were Black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually more brown than black.
Click to expand...

Most Blacks are brown.  When I say Black I dont literally mean the color Black.


----------



## karpenter

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
			
		

> He was half god and half whatever Mary was, right?
> 
> Remember?
> 
> What was Mary's race?


That's Supposed To Be A 'Gotcha' ??

Mary Was A Jew
Through The Tribe Of Judah
As I Previously Said

The Genealogy Is In The Gospels
Scriptures Also Say Not To Intermarry
As I Have Also Pointed Out Before


----------



## hadit

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because He Was Of The Tribe Of Judah
> Directly Descended From David ??
> Scripture Constantly Warns Them Against Intermarriage ??
> So The Possibility Of Jesus Being A Sub-Saharan Negro
> Is About Less Than Zero ??
> 
> That's Regardless Of How Affirmative Action Revisionists
> Gather Their Intellectual Wool ??
> Atheism Is So In Vogue With That Crowd....
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was not Joseph's blood son, remember?
> 
> He was half god and half whatever Mary was, right?
> 
> Remember?
> 
> What was Mary's race?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Semitic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Semites were Black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually more brown than black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most Blacks are brown.  When I say Black I dont literally mean the color Black.
Click to expand...


And when I say white I don't mean snow white.


----------



## Asclepias

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was not Joseph's blood son, remember?
> 
> He was half god and half whatever Mary was, right?
> 
> Remember?
> 
> What was Mary's race?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Semitic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Semites were Black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually more brown than black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most Blacks are brown.  When I say Black I dont literally mean the color Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And when I say white I don't mean snow white.
Click to expand...

I never claimed you did.


----------



## Asclepias

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Semites were Black people.
> 
> 
> 
> That's also what I have read.
> 
> Again, I am simply amazed that some will not even consider the mere possibility that Jesus was black when Mary's lineage or information on her blood relatives is NEVER revealed in any text.
> 
> Furthermore, if Jesus is truly a literal son of God, and is half Mary and half God, one must assume that God is white if one believes Jesus is white.
> 
> That's one big, fat, huge, baseless assumption.
> 
> Yet, pointing it out does reveal some unresolved internal conflict and assumptions about race that some are not comfortable addressing.
Click to expand...

Extremely interesting video from a Mormon.


----------



## hadit

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Semitic.
> 
> 
> 
> The Semites were Black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually more brown than black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most Blacks are brown.  When I say Black I dont literally mean the color Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And when I say white I don't mean snow white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never claimed you did.
Click to expand...


But you kept going on about how turning a white man's hand snow white wouldn't be that big of a deal. It would, because Caucasian white is not snow white.


----------



## Asclepias

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Semites were Black people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually more brown than black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most Blacks are brown.  When I say Black I dont literally mean the color Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And when I say white I don't mean snow white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never claimed you did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you kept going on about how turning a white man's hand snow white wouldn't be that big of a deal. It would, because Caucasian white is not snow white.
Click to expand...

It wouldnt be a big deal. I dont see a problem with saying its not a big deal. Turning a Black mans hand snow white would be much more shocking and a big deal.


----------



## hadit

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually more brown than black.
> 
> 
> 
> Most Blacks are brown.  When I say Black I dont literally mean the color Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And when I say white I don't mean snow white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never claimed you did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you kept going on about how turning a white man's hand snow white wouldn't be that big of a deal. It would, because Caucasian white is not snow white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wouldnt be a big deal. I dont see a problem with saying its not a big deal. Turning a Black mans hand snow white would be much more shocking and a big deal.
Click to expand...


It's pointless anyway. He had the plagues backing him up.


----------



## Asclepias

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most Blacks are brown.  When I say Black I dont literally mean the color Black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when I say white I don't mean snow white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never claimed you did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you kept going on about how turning a white man's hand snow white wouldn't be that big of a deal. It would, because Caucasian white is not snow white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wouldnt be a big deal. I dont see a problem with saying its not a big deal. Turning a Black mans hand snow white would be much more shocking and a big deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's pointless anyway. He had the plagues backing him up.
Click to expand...

Plagues? The plagues were to convince the Egyptians specifically the Pharaoh, not the Hebrews.

Exodus 3:19-20


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Asclepias said:


> I always fall back to this very simply logic. White people cannot produce Black people but Black people can produce whites. God created man in his image. The first human on the planet.was a Black person. Hence god is Black.


And, why should we white people ever have a problem with it?   

If God loves his children, will he love white people any less?

Are white people afraid that the color of their skin will be a factor in God's love?  Is it because color of skin is a factor for white people?

Don't get me wrong.  I think a lot of the race bating nonsense is bullshit, but this issue is not.  This issue demonstrates underlying racial prejudices burdening some minds, and it is a burden.   

Put down that burden and accept God in his blackness as he/she accepts your whiteness.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

hadit said:


> She was a Jew living in Palestine with a Jewish family tree going back to the beginning. There is no reason to believe otherwise.


That is an assumption.


----------



## Pete7469

Take your useless ass back to africa and see how it goes.

Imbecile.

If it was up to me they would have just picked their own fucking cotton.


.


----------



## 007

If blacks think they have it so damn bad here in America, instead of standing around bitching and crying for 200 years, go the fuck back to Africa. No one is keeping you here.


----------



## Asclepias

007 said:


> If blacks think they have it so damn bad here in America, instead of standing around bitching and crying for 200 years, go the fuck back to Africa. No one is keeping you here.


We will go back at a time of our choosing. If you dont like that move your pale ass back to the neanderthal caves of europe.


----------



## Asclepias

Pete7469 said:


> Take your useless ass back to africa and see how it goes.
> 
> Imbecile.
> 
> If it was up to me they would have just picked their own fucking cotton.
> 
> 
> .


It goes great. I've been there at least 3 times and will be buried there.

We did pick our own cotton. You pale recessive pussies died so you had to import the strongest race on the planet to pick cotton for you.


----------



## depotoo

Asclepias said:


> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?


I would imagine a number your ancestors would be pretty flummoxed to hear you saying they couldn’t succeed back then, since they did.


----------



## Asclepias

depotoo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> I would imagine a number your ancestors would be pretty flummoxed to hear you saying they couldn’t succeed back then, since they did.
Click to expand...

I'm not white. I'm Black. We succeeded in spite of legislation designed to make up for the inferior work ethic of whites. Imagine if there had been a level field? I'm just asking doesnt it make you angry your ancestors needed that help and for more than 2 centuries?


----------



## BlackSand

Asclepias said:


> I'm not white. I'm Black. We succeeded in spite of legislation designed to make up for the inferior work ethic of whites. Imagine if there had been a level field? I'm just asking doesnt it make you angry your ancestors needed that help and for more than 2 centuries?



I told my ancestors to never do it again and they haven't ... 

.​


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

BlackSand said:


> I told my ancestors to never do it again and they haven't ...


Me too.


----------



## depotoo

You just stated whites had a 300 year head start.  Which is it?  Blacks succeeded or didn’t because you say they were stymied by whites.  I would imagine the firsts Blacks in Congress would argue with you.
The first seven blacks elected to Congress were all Republicans.  Starting in 1822
First Blacks in Congress - Last Days Watchman
So would this gentleman

*1700s*
Benjamin Banneker

Astronomer, clockmaker, publisher

1731-1806
Made the calculations to predict solar and lunar eclipses and to compile an ephemeris for the _Benjamin Banneker`s Almanac_.

Harriet Wilson
Novelist
1825-1900

First African American of either gender to publish a novel on the North American continent.

William H. Carney
Civil War hero
1842-1908

Sgt. Carney was the first African American to be awarded the Medal of Honor.

Elijah McCoy
Inventor
1844-1929

Invented an automatic lubricator for oiling the steam engines of locomotives, boats, etc.

Frederick Douglass
 (1818-1895)

A former slave, Douglass became a leading figurehead in the anti-slavery movement. One of the most prominent African American leaders of the Nineteenth Century. His autobiography of life as a slave, and his speeches denouncing slavery – were influential in changing public opinion

Booker T. Washington
 (1856 – 1915)

Author and orator, Washington was an adviser to the presidents of Roosevelt (R) and Taft (R). During the late nineteenth and early twentieth century, he was often considered the _de facto_ leader of African-Americans. He advocated an incremental approach to improving education and life prospects of black Americans.

*1821Edit*

First African American to hold a patent: Thomas L. Jennings, for a dry-cleaning process[13]
1827
First African American to receive a degree from an American college: Alexander Twilight, Middlebury College[15] (See also: 1836)
Harriett Tubman, another example.

Was their horrific treatment of Blacks in our history?  Yes.  
 These gentlemen and women made it despite any hardships in their way.  So to claim that for 300 years Blacks have been held back, is just wrong.  One is only held back by his own prejudices. They made it by refusing to let anything stand in their way.  They either fought for change to make it better for their ancestors, or chose to move on from the past and take advantage of what God had given them, even if struggle still existed.  And they made it.

You constantly claim that Whites are responsible for all your woes.  No,  it is your own prejudices and resentments that will not let go, which dwells in the past, that holds you, or anyone of any color back, whether they came from poverty, from unfair treatment, abuse, or anything else.  You forget the Irish were treated as second class citizens at one time, as well.  You forget Blacks also sold Whites and Blacks as slaves to America.
Woe is me is a sure fire way to failure, in everything. 

You fail to remember those whites that fought for equal treatment of Blacks.   Others also fought through action for women’s rights.  If I held on to the fact my female ancestors were once considered lesser because they were female, I would indeed be miserable.  Instead I choose to honor those that helped to make us equal, instead, and live with the fact today I can be and do anything a man can do.

No one today is alive that had anything to do with the slavery of the past.  Celebrate those that helped bring about change, recognize whites were involved in that change. 
And move on in the knowledge you can today, because of the changes in the past.

Are there no prejudices today?  Yes, but it is the exception rather than the norm, fortunately.  Unfortunately, your own prejudice only helps to stymie growth of others you influence around you, away from even less prejudices.  Yet you fail to recognize that.





Asclepias said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> I would imagine a number your ancestors would be pretty flummoxed to hear you saying they couldn’t succeed back then, since they did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not white. I'm Black. We succeeded in spite of legislation designed to make up for the inferior work ethic of whites. Imagine if there had been a level field? I'm just asking doesnt it make you angry your ancestors needed that help and for more than 2 centuries?
Click to expand...


----------



## Asclepias

depotoo said:


> You just stated whites had a 300 year head start.  Which is it?  Blacks succeeded or didn’t because you say they were stymied by whites.  I would imagine the firsts Blacks in Congress would argue with you.
> The first seven blacks elected to Congress were all Republicans.  Starting in 1822
> First Blacks in Congress - Last Days Watchman
> So would this gentleman
> 
> *1700s*
> Benjamin Banneker
> 
> Astronomer, clockmaker, publisher
> 
> 1731-1806
> Made the calculations to predict solar and lunar eclipses and to compile an ephemeris for the _Benjamin Banneker`s Almanac_.
> 
> Harriet Wilson
> Novelist
> 1825-1900
> 
> First African American of either gender to publish a novel on the North American continent.
> 
> William H. Carney
> Civil War hero
> 1842-1908
> 
> Sgt. Carney was the first African American to be awarded the Medal of Honor.
> 
> Elijah McCoy
> Inventor
> 1844-1929
> 
> Invented an automatic lubricator for oiling the steam engines of locomotives, boats, etc.
> 
> Frederick Douglass
> (1818-1895)
> 
> A former slave, Douglass became a leading figurehead in the anti-slavery movement. One of the most prominent African American leaders of the Nineteenth Century. His autobiography of life as a slave, and his speeches denouncing slavery – were influential in changing public opinion
> 
> Booker T. Washington
> (1856 – 1915)
> 
> Author and orator, Washington was an adviser to the presidents of Roosevelt (R) and Taft (R). During the late nineteenth and early twentieth century, he was often considered the _de facto_ leader of African-Americans. He advocated an incremental approach to improving education and life prospects of black Americans.
> 
> *1821Edit*
> 
> First African American to hold a patent: Thomas L. Jennings, for a dry-cleaning process[13]
> 1827
> First African American to receive a degree from an American college: Alexander Twilight, Middlebury College[15] (See also: 1836)
> Harriett Tubman, another example.
> 
> Was their horrific treatment of Blacks in our history?  Yes.
> These gentlemen and women made it despite any hardships in their way.  So to claim that for 300 years Blacks have been held back, is just wrong.  One is only held back by his own prejudices. They made it by refusing to let anything stand in their way.  They either fought for change to make it better for their ancestors, or chose to move on from the past and take advantage of what God had given them, even if struggle still existed.  And they made it.
> 
> You constantly claim that Whites are responsible for all your woes.  No,  it is your own prejudices and resentments that will not let go, which dwells in the past, that holds you, or anyone of any color back, whether they came from poverty, from unfair treatment, abuse, or anything else.  You forget the Irish were treated as second class citizens at one time, as well.  You forget Blacks also sold Whites and Blacks as slaves to America.
> Woe is me is a sure fire way to failure, in everything.
> 
> You fail to remember those whites that fought for equal treatment of Blacks.   Others also fought through action for women’s rights.  If I held on to the fact my female ancestors were once considered lesser because they were female, I would indeed be miserable.  Instead I choose to honor those that helped to make us equal, instead, and live with the fact today I can be and do anything a man can do.
> 
> No one today is alive that had anything to do with the slavery of the past.  Celebrate those that helped bring about change, recognize whites were involved in that change.
> And move on in the knowledge you can today, because of the changes in the past.
> 
> Are there no prejudices today?  Yes, but it is the exception rather than the norm, fortunately.  Unfortunately, your own prejudice only helps to stymie growth of others you influence around you, away from even less prejudices.  Yet you fail to recognize that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> I would imagine a number your ancestors would be pretty flummoxed to hear you saying they couldn’t succeed back then, since they did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not white. I'm Black. We succeeded in spite of legislation designed to make up for the inferior work ethic of whites. Imagine if there had been a level field? I'm just asking doesnt it make you angry your ancestors needed that help and for more than 2 centuries?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I think you missed the part where these Black men would tell you themselves they did this despite white racism.


----------



## depotoo

No, you seemed to have missed it. You also seem to miss not all whites were racists. 





Asclepias said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just stated whites had a 300 year head start.  Which is it?  Blacks succeeded or didn’t because you say they were stymied by whites.  I would imagine the firsts Blacks in Congress would argue with you.
> The first seven blacks elected to Congress were all Republicans.  Starting in 1822
> First Blacks in Congress - Last Days Watchman
> So would this gentleman
> 
> *1700s*
> Benjamin Banneker
> 
> Astronomer, clockmaker, publisher
> 
> 1731-1806
> Made the calculations to predict solar and lunar eclipses and to compile an ephemeris for the _Benjamin Banneker`s Almanac_.
> 
> Harriet Wilson
> Novelist
> 1825-1900
> 
> First African American of either gender to publish a novel on the North American continent.
> 
> William H. Carney
> Civil War hero
> 1842-1908
> 
> Sgt. Carney was the first African American to be awarded the Medal of Honor.
> 
> Elijah McCoy
> Inventor
> 1844-1929
> 
> Invented an automatic lubricator for oiling the steam engines of locomotives, boats, etc.
> 
> Frederick Douglass
> (1818-1895)
> 
> A former slave, Douglass became a leading figurehead in the anti-slavery movement. One of the most prominent African American leaders of the Nineteenth Century. His autobiography of life as a slave, and his speeches denouncing slavery – were influential in changing public opinion
> 
> Booker T. Washington
> (1856 – 1915)
> 
> Author and orator, Washington was an adviser to the presidents of Roosevelt (R) and Taft (R). During the late nineteenth and early twentieth century, he was often considered the _de facto_ leader of African-Americans. He advocated an incremental approach to improving education and life prospects of black Americans.
> 
> *1821Edit*
> 
> First African American to hold a patent: Thomas L. Jennings, for a dry-cleaning process[13]
> 1827
> First African American to receive a degree from an American college: Alexander Twilight, Middlebury College[15] (See also: 1836)
> Harriett Tubman, another example.
> 
> Was their horrific treatment of Blacks in our history?  Yes.
> These gentlemen and women made it despite any hardships in their way.  So to claim that for 300 years Blacks have been held back, is just wrong.  One is only held back by his own prejudices. They made it by refusing to let anything stand in their way.  They either fought for change to make it better for their ancestors, or chose to move on from the past and take advantage of what God had given them, even if struggle still existed.  And they made it.
> 
> You constantly claim that Whites are responsible for all your woes.  No,  it is your own prejudices and resentments that will not let go, which dwells in the past, that holds you, or anyone of any color back, whether they came from poverty, from unfair treatment, abuse, or anything else.  You forget the Irish were treated as second class citizens at one time, as well.  You forget Blacks also sold Whites and Blacks as slaves to America.
> Woe is me is a sure fire way to failure, in everything.
> 
> You fail to remember those whites that fought for equal treatment of Blacks.   Others also fought through action for women’s rights.  If I held on to the fact my female ancestors were once considered lesser because they were female, I would indeed be miserable.  Instead I choose to honor those that helped to make us equal, instead, and live with the fact today I can be and do anything a man can do.
> 
> No one today is alive that had anything to do with the slavery of the past.  Celebrate those that helped bring about change, recognize whites were involved in that change.
> And move on in the knowledge you can today, because of the changes in the past.
> 
> Are there no prejudices today?  Yes, but it is the exception rather than the norm, fortunately.  Unfortunately, your own prejudice only helps to stymie growth of others you influence around you, away from even less prejudices.  Yet you fail to recognize that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> I would imagine a number your ancestors would be pretty flummoxed to hear you saying they couldn’t succeed back then, since they did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not white. I'm Black. We succeeded in spite of legislation designed to make up for the inferior work ethic of whites. Imagine if there had been a level field? I'm just asking doesnt it make you angry your ancestors needed that help and for more than 2 centuries?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you missed the part where these Black men would tell you themselves they did this despite white racism.
Click to expand...


----------



## Asclepias

depotoo said:


> No, you seemed to have missed it. You also seem to miss not all whites were racists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just stated whites had a 300 year head start.  Which is it?  Blacks succeeded or didn’t because you say they were stymied by whites.  I would imagine the firsts Blacks in Congress would argue with you.
> The first seven blacks elected to Congress were all Republicans.  Starting in 1822
> First Blacks in Congress - Last Days Watchman
> So would this gentleman
> 
> *1700s*
> Benjamin Banneker
> 
> Astronomer, clockmaker, publisher
> 
> 1731-1806
> Made the calculations to predict solar and lunar eclipses and to compile an ephemeris for the _Benjamin Banneker`s Almanac_.
> 
> Harriet Wilson
> Novelist
> 1825-1900
> 
> First African American of either gender to publish a novel on the North American continent.
> 
> William H. Carney
> Civil War hero
> 1842-1908
> 
> Sgt. Carney was the first African American to be awarded the Medal of Honor.
> 
> Elijah McCoy
> Inventor
> 1844-1929
> 
> Invented an automatic lubricator for oiling the steam engines of locomotives, boats, etc.
> 
> Frederick Douglass
> (1818-1895)
> 
> A former slave, Douglass became a leading figurehead in the anti-slavery movement. One of the most prominent African American leaders of the Nineteenth Century. His autobiography of life as a slave, and his speeches denouncing slavery – were influential in changing public opinion
> 
> Booker T. Washington
> (1856 – 1915)
> 
> Author and orator, Washington was an adviser to the presidents of Roosevelt (R) and Taft (R). During the late nineteenth and early twentieth century, he was often considered the _de facto_ leader of African-Americans. He advocated an incremental approach to improving education and life prospects of black Americans.
> 
> *1821Edit*
> 
> First African American to hold a patent: Thomas L. Jennings, for a dry-cleaning process[13]
> 1827
> First African American to receive a degree from an American college: Alexander Twilight, Middlebury College[15] (See also: 1836)
> Harriett Tubman, another example.
> 
> Was their horrific treatment of Blacks in our history?  Yes.
> These gentlemen and women made it despite any hardships in their way.  So to claim that for 300 years Blacks have been held back, is just wrong.  One is only held back by his own prejudices. They made it by refusing to let anything stand in their way.  They either fought for change to make it better for their ancestors, or chose to move on from the past and take advantage of what God had given them, even if struggle still existed.  And they made it.
> 
> You constantly claim that Whites are responsible for all your woes.  No,  it is your own prejudices and resentments that will not let go, which dwells in the past, that holds you, or anyone of any color back, whether they came from poverty, from unfair treatment, abuse, or anything else.  You forget the Irish were treated as second class citizens at one time, as well.  You forget Blacks also sold Whites and Blacks as slaves to America.
> Woe is me is a sure fire way to failure, in everything.
> 
> You fail to remember those whites that fought for equal treatment of Blacks.   Others also fought through action for women’s rights.  If I held on to the fact my female ancestors were once considered lesser because they were female, I would indeed be miserable.  Instead I choose to honor those that helped to make us equal, instead, and live with the fact today I can be and do anything a man can do.
> 
> No one today is alive that had anything to do with the slavery of the past.  Celebrate those that helped bring about change, recognize whites were involved in that change.
> And move on in the knowledge you can today, because of the changes in the past.
> 
> Are there no prejudices today?  Yes, but it is the exception rather than the norm, fortunately.  Unfortunately, your own prejudice only helps to stymie growth of others you influence around you, away from even less prejudices.  Yet you fail to recognize that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> I would imagine a number your ancestors would be pretty flummoxed to hear you saying they couldn’t succeed back then, since they did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not white. I'm Black. We succeeded in spite of legislation designed to make up for the inferior work ethic of whites. Imagine if there had been a level field? I'm just asking doesnt it make you angry your ancestors needed that help and for more than 2 centuries?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you missed the part where these Black men would tell you themselves they did this despite white racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

No I havent missed it. You just discovered something I've known since a little kid.


----------



## Yarddog

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting a racist like LBJ doesnt mean it applies to everyone. not by a long shot. Thats a dumb ass quote by the way.
> 
> Trump got elected because people wanted a business man who they thought would probably be better at creating jobs... which theoretically should help everyone, white, black, latino.. VS Hillary who a lot of people see as a political  insider waiting for her turn.
> 
> 
> 
> Its a true ass quote. Its a reflection of white philosophy and component of racism
> 
> Drumpf got elected because he appealed to the racist in every white person that voted for him. Now take a guess what demographic voted for him the most?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thats your opinion.  If some racists voted for trump, that doesnt mean what you say about other white people. Why couldn't white people have voted for trump,  for the same reason Asians did? or other black people or Hispanics?  Looking at the color of voters  is a very superficial observation of why someone voted, but you are entitled to that opinion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you think the support for Drumpf from the KKK and Nazis was just some bizarre coincidence and you actually expect me to believe his rhetoric was not geared at racists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Far Right groups like nazis and KKK were never going to vote for Hillary just like far left Communists and Anarchists are not likely to vote Republican. None of these groups represent normal every day people which make up most of the country. The Rhetoric was coming mostly from the News media trying to paint Trump as a racist no matter what he said. Example, he wanted to ban travel from SPECIFIC muslim countries and then the news media says he wanted to ban Muslims.  Obama had previously labeled those same countries as sources of Terror. There you go . Trump hates muslims... racist!   bull shit, its just politics because they wanted Hillary for president, and this isn't stopping from the left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You forget Drumpf specifically targeted Muslims. Prior to ever running for office he took out full page ad against the Central Park 5 (Black people) who were fully exonerated.  He was sued for not renting to Blacks. His rhetoric is supported by racists. No intelligent person is going to believe Drumpf is not racist.
Click to expand...



Maybe TRump has shown some racists tendency, like the Renting issue.  Can a person change as they get older though and take a wider view of things?  The Dems seem to think so as they have no problem welcoming X- kkk grand dragons.... I have no doubt Trump is seriously flawed, but even so, It's my feeling eveyone including African Americans are going to fare much better under his presidency than what we would have had with Hillary. Face it we diddnt have much choice and I don't buy Hillary's altruism I believe most of what you see with her is an act, which makes her more of a dangerous character. Of course,  thats just my opinion.

As for Trump targeting Muslims specifically, he proposed a 90 day travel ban from 7 countries and 120 days for refugees. Not unreasonable considering a new administration needs time to set up. Of course you can see how political opponents, politicized that. Most Muslims in the world dont live in those countries at all ... so no. It wasnt "Targeting" anyone.  It was a president attempting to take measures to alleviate the job of the intel community for a temporary period of time, for the benefit of the country he is supposed to represent as president. Some people will never get that


----------



## depotoo

He had nothing to do with the renting thing.  It happened before he took over the company, but settled after he took over.  He has always fought for Blacks. 





Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its a true ass quote. Its a reflection of white philosophy and component of racism
> 
> Drumpf got elected because he appealed to the racist in every white person that voted for him. Now take a guess what demographic voted for him the most?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats your opinion.  If some racists voted for trump, that doesnt mean what you say about other white people. Why couldn't white people have voted for trump,  for the same reason Asians did? or other black people or Hispanics?  Looking at the color of voters  is a very superficial observation of why someone voted, but you are entitled to that opinion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you think the support for Drumpf from the KKK and Nazis was just some bizarre coincidence and you actually expect me to believe his rhetoric was not geared at racists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Far Right groups like nazis and KKK were never going to vote for Hillary just like far left Communists and Anarchists are not likely to vote Republican. None of these groups represent normal every day people which make up most of the country. The Rhetoric was coming mostly from the News media trying to paint Trump as a racist no matter what he said. Example, he wanted to ban travel from SPECIFIC muslim countries and then the news media says he wanted to ban Muslims.  Obama had previously labeled those same countries as sources of Terror. There you go . Trump hates muslims... racist!   bull shit, its just politics because they wanted Hillary for president, and this isn't stopping from the left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You forget Drumpf specifically targeted Muslims. Prior to ever running for office he took out full page ad against the Central Park 5 (Black people) who were fully exonerated.  He was sued for not renting to Blacks. His rhetoric is supported by racists. No intelligent person is going to believe Drumpf is not racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe TRump has shown some racists tendency, like the Renting issue.  Can a person change as they get older though and take a wider view of things?  The Dems seem to think so as they have no problem welcoming X- kkk grand dragons.... I have no doubt Trump is seriously flawed, but even so, It's my feeling eveyone including African Americans are going to fare much better under his presidency than what we would have had with Hillary. Face it we diddnt have much choice and I don't buy Hillary's altruism I believe most of what you see with her is an act, which makes her more of a dangerous character. Of course,  thats just my opinion.
> 
> As for Trump targeting Muslims specifically, he proposed a 90 day travel ban from 7 countries and 120 days for refugees. Not unreasonable considering a new administration needs time to set up. Of course you can see how political opponents, politicized that. Most Muslims in the world dont live in those countries at all ... so no. It wasnt "Targeting" anyone.  It was a president attempting to take measures to alleviate the job of the intel community for a temporary period of time, for the benefit of the country he is supposed to represent as president. Some people will never get that
Click to expand...


----------



## Yarddog

depotoo said:


> He had nothing to do with the renting thing.  It happened before he took over the company, but settled after he took over.  He has always fought for Blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats your opinion.  If some racists voted for trump, that doesnt mean what you say about other white people. Why couldn't white people have voted for trump,  for the same reason Asians did? or other black people or Hispanics?  Looking at the color of voters  is a very superficial observation of why someone voted, but you are entitled to that opinion
> 
> 
> 
> So you think the support for Drumpf from the KKK and Nazis was just some bizarre coincidence and you actually expect me to believe his rhetoric was not geared at racists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Far Right groups like nazis and KKK were never going to vote for Hillary just like far left Communists and Anarchists are not likely to vote Republican. None of these groups represent normal every day people which make up most of the country. The Rhetoric was coming mostly from the News media trying to paint Trump as a racist no matter what he said. Example, he wanted to ban travel from SPECIFIC muslim countries and then the news media says he wanted to ban Muslims.  Obama had previously labeled those same countries as sources of Terror. There you go . Trump hates muslims... racist!   bull shit, its just politics because they wanted Hillary for president, and this isn't stopping from the left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You forget Drumpf specifically targeted Muslims. Prior to ever running for office he took out full page ad against the Central Park 5 (Black people) who were fully exonerated.  He was sued for not renting to Blacks. His rhetoric is supported by racists. No intelligent person is going to believe Drumpf is not racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe TRump has shown some racists tendency, like the Renting issue.  Can a person change as they get older though and take a wider view of things?  The Dems seem to think so as they have no problem welcoming X- kkk grand dragons.... I have no doubt Trump is seriously flawed, but even so, It's my feeling eveyone including African Americans are going to fare much better under his presidency than what we would have had with Hillary. Face it we diddnt have much choice and I don't buy Hillary's altruism I believe most of what you see with her is an act, which makes her more of a dangerous character. Of course,  thats just my opinion.
> 
> As for Trump targeting Muslims specifically, he proposed a 90 day travel ban from 7 countries and 120 days for refugees. Not unreasonable considering a new administration needs time to set up. Of course you can see how political opponents, politicized that. Most Muslims in the world dont live in those countries at all ... so no. It wasnt "Targeting" anyone.  It was a president attempting to take measures to alleviate the job of the intel community for a temporary period of time, for the benefit of the country he is supposed to represent as president. Some people will never get that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Really?   You have any links to that?


----------



## Asclepias

depotoo said:


> He had nothing to do with the renting thing.  It happened before he took over the company, but settled after he took over.  He has always fought for Blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats your opinion.  If some racists voted for trump, that doesnt mean what you say about other white people. Why couldn't white people have voted for trump,  for the same reason Asians did? or other black people or Hispanics?  Looking at the color of voters  is a very superficial observation of why someone voted, but you are entitled to that opinion
> 
> 
> 
> So you think the support for Drumpf from the KKK and Nazis was just some bizarre coincidence and you actually expect me to believe his rhetoric was not geared at racists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Far Right groups like nazis and KKK were never going to vote for Hillary just like far left Communists and Anarchists are not likely to vote Republican. None of these groups represent normal every day people which make up most of the country. The Rhetoric was coming mostly from the News media trying to paint Trump as a racist no matter what he said. Example, he wanted to ban travel from SPECIFIC muslim countries and then the news media says he wanted to ban Muslims.  Obama had previously labeled those same countries as sources of Terror. There you go . Trump hates muslims... racist!   bull shit, its just politics because they wanted Hillary for president, and this isn't stopping from the left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You forget Drumpf specifically targeted Muslims. Prior to ever running for office he took out full page ad against the Central Park 5 (Black people) who were fully exonerated.  He was sued for not renting to Blacks. His rhetoric is supported by racists. No intelligent person is going to believe Drumpf is not racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe TRump has shown some racists tendency, like the Renting issue.  Can a person change as they get older though and take a wider view of things?  The Dems seem to think so as they have no problem welcoming X- kkk grand dragons.... I have no doubt Trump is seriously flawed, but even so, It's my feeling eveyone including African Americans are going to fare much better under his presidency than what we would have had with Hillary. Face it we diddnt have much choice and I don't buy Hillary's altruism I believe most of what you see with her is an act, which makes her more of a dangerous character. Of course,  thats just my opinion.
> 
> As for Trump targeting Muslims specifically, he proposed a 90 day travel ban from 7 countries and 120 days for refugees. Not unreasonable considering a new administration needs time to set up. Of course you can see how political opponents, politicized that. Most Muslims in the world dont live in those countries at all ... so no. It wasnt "Targeting" anyone.  It was a president attempting to take measures to alleviate the job of the intel community for a temporary period of time, for the benefit of the country he is supposed to represent as president. Some people will never get that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Bullshit. He was involved.  He and his father are named specifically. Hell Drumpf even tried to counter sue


----------



## hadit

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> She was a Jew living in Palestine with a Jewish family tree going back to the beginning. There is no reason to believe otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> That is an assumption.
Click to expand...


It is what we know about her from the Scriptures.


----------



## Asclepias

hadit said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> She was a Jew living in Palestine with a Jewish family tree going back to the beginning. There is no reason to believe otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> That is an assumption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is what we know about her from the Scriptures.
Click to expand...

Your assumption about her being white is not in the scriptures.  Her lineage in the Table of Nations says under the most palatable outcome for you is that she is biracial. At worst for you she was completely Black.


----------



## hadit

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> She was a Jew living in Palestine with a Jewish family tree going back to the beginning. There is no reason to believe otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> That is an assumption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is what we know about her from the Scriptures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your assumption about her being white is not in the scriptures.  Her lineage in the Table of Nations says under the most palatable outcome for you is that she is biracial. At worst for you she was completely Black.
Click to expand...


I didn't say she was white. You're making that up. There are skin colors between black and white you know.


----------



## Asclepias

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> She was a Jew living in Palestine with a Jewish family tree going back to the beginning. There is no reason to believe otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> That is an assumption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is what we know about her from the Scriptures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your assumption about her being white is not in the scriptures.  Her lineage in the Table of Nations says under the most palatable outcome for you is that she is biracial. At worst for you she was completely Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say she was white. You're making that up. There are skin colors between black and white you know.
Click to expand...

If youre saying she wasnt a Black person then youre lying. I know there are different skin colors. However, I am talking about her race not her skin color. She was a Black woman.  The Black Madonna.


----------



## hadit

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> And when I say white I don't mean snow white.
> 
> 
> 
> I never claimed you did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you kept going on about how turning a white man's hand snow white wouldn't be that big of a deal. It would, because Caucasian white is not snow white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wouldnt be a big deal. I dont see a problem with saying its not a big deal. Turning a Black mans hand snow white would be much more shocking and a big deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's pointless anyway. He had the plagues backing him up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Plagues? The plagues were to convince the Egyptians specifically the Pharaoh, not the Hebrews.
> 
> Exodus 3:19-20
Click to expand...

It's really a moot point because turning a person's skin snow white is very dramatic, whether that person is white, brown, or black.  Moses, being semitic and living outdoors for most of the previous 40 years, was likely dark brown.  Now, you can claim he was black all you want, but it makes no difference.


----------



## hadit

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> She was a Jew living in Palestine with a Jewish family tree going back to the beginning. There is no reason to believe otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> That is an assumption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is what we know about her from the Scriptures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your assumption about her being white is not in the scriptures.  Her lineage in the Table of Nations says under the most palatable outcome for you is that she is biracial. At worst for you she was completely Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say she was white. You're making that up. There are skin colors between black and white you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If youre saying she wasnt a Black person then youre lying. I know there are different skin colors. However, I am talking about her race not her skin color. She was a Black woman.  The Black Madonna.
Click to expand...

Interesting.  I wonder when they got her to sit for that portrait <rolleyes>. Not quite sure why you're so gung ho to claim the Jews living in Palestine at that time were all black.  You seem to be very hung up on that.


----------



## Asclepias

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never claimed you did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you kept going on about how turning a white man's hand snow white wouldn't be that big of a deal. It would, because Caucasian white is not snow white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wouldnt be a big deal. I dont see a problem with saying its not a big deal. Turning a Black mans hand snow white would be much more shocking and a big deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's pointless anyway. He had the plagues backing him up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Plagues? The plagues were to convince the Egyptians specifically the Pharaoh, not the Hebrews.
> 
> Exodus 3:19-20
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's really a moot point because turning a person's skin snow white is very dramatic, whether that person is white, brown, or black.  Moses, being semitic and living outdoors for most of the previous 40 years, was likely dark brown.  Now, you can claim he was black all you want, but it makes no difference.
Click to expand...

No. Its not dramatic to turn a white persons skin whiter.  You wouldnt even be able to tell at 30 yards. The darker the person the more stark the contrast.  Yes Moses was dark brown. There is no way he would have survived in the Pharaohs household for all those years if he didnt look like a Black man.


----------



## Asclepias

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is an assumption.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is what we know about her from the Scriptures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your assumption about her being white is not in the scriptures.  Her lineage in the Table of Nations says under the most palatable outcome for you is that she is biracial. At worst for you she was completely Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say she was white. You're making that up. There are skin colors between black and white you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If youre saying she wasnt a Black person then youre lying. I know there are different skin colors. However, I am talking about her race not her skin color. She was a Black woman.  The Black Madonna.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting.  I wonder when they got her to sit for that portrait <rolleyes>. Not quite sure why you're so gung ho to claim the Jews living in Palestine at that time were all black.  You seem to be very hung up on that.
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure I know why whites are so hung up on claiming the Hebrews were white. They are insecure.  Myself? I feel its important to let people know the facts. White people like to lie about everything especially the bible. If whites had not felt the need to lie we wouldnt even be discussing this.


----------



## hadit

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you kept going on about how turning a white man's hand snow white wouldn't be that big of a deal. It would, because Caucasian white is not snow white.
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldnt be a big deal. I dont see a problem with saying its not a big deal. Turning a Black mans hand snow white would be much more shocking and a big deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's pointless anyway. He had the plagues backing him up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Plagues? The plagues were to convince the Egyptians specifically the Pharaoh, not the Hebrews.
> 
> Exodus 3:19-20
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's really a moot point because turning a person's skin snow white is very dramatic, whether that person is white, brown, or black.  Moses, being semitic and living outdoors for most of the previous 40 years, was likely dark brown.  Now, you can claim he was black all you want, but it makes no difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Its not dramatic to turn a white persons skin whiter.  You wouldnt even be able to tell at 30 yards. The darker the person the more stark the contrast.  Yes Moses was dark brown. There is no way he would have survived in the Pharaohs household for all those years if he didnt look like a Black man.
Click to expand...

Actually, it is very dramatic to suddenly turn a person's skin snow white, regardless of their original color.  Like I said though, it's still a moot point because Moses, being semitic, wasn't Caucasian.  I'd like to see your evidence that the Egyptians of the time were all black, though.  Their art certainly didn't depict a majority black society.  Perhaps you have a few old Polaroids lying around from the time of the Pharoahs you could share?


----------



## hadit

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is what we know about her from the Scriptures.
> 
> 
> 
> Your assumption about her being white is not in the scriptures.  Her lineage in the Table of Nations says under the most palatable outcome for you is that she is biracial. At worst for you she was completely Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say she was white. You're making that up. There are skin colors between black and white you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If youre saying she wasnt a Black person then youre lying. I know there are different skin colors. However, I am talking about her race not her skin color. She was a Black woman.  The Black Madonna.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting.  I wonder when they got her to sit for that portrait <rolleyes>. Not quite sure why you're so gung ho to claim the Jews living in Palestine at that time were all black.  You seem to be very hung up on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty sure I know why whites are so hung up on claiming the Hebrews were white. They are insecure.  Myself? I feel its important to let people know the facts. White people like to lie about everything especially the bible. If whites had not felt the need to lie we wouldnt even be discussing this.
Click to expand...

I wouldn't know.  I haven't been claiming the Hebrews were white.  That's something you keep projecting.


----------



## Asclepias

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldnt be a big deal. I dont see a problem with saying its not a big deal. Turning a Black mans hand snow white would be much more shocking and a big deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's pointless anyway. He had the plagues backing him up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Plagues? The plagues were to convince the Egyptians specifically the Pharaoh, not the Hebrews.
> 
> Exodus 3:19-20
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's really a moot point because turning a person's skin snow white is very dramatic, whether that person is white, brown, or black.  Moses, being semitic and living outdoors for most of the previous 40 years, was likely dark brown.  Now, you can claim he was black all you want, but it makes no difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Its not dramatic to turn a white persons skin whiter.  You wouldnt even be able to tell at 30 yards. The darker the person the more stark the contrast.  Yes Moses was dark brown. There is no way he would have survived in the Pharaohs household for all those years if he didnt look like a Black man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, it is very dramatic to suddenly turn a person's skin snow white, regardless of their original color.  Like I said though, it's still a moot point because Moses, being semitic, wasn't Caucasian.  I'd like to see your evidence that the Egyptians of the time were all black, though.  Their art certainly didn't depict a majority black society.  Perhaps you have a few old Polaroids lying around from the time of the Pharoahs you could share?
Click to expand...

No its not dramatic. I would be like "is this the miracle you were going to show me?"  Now you take a Black man and turn his hand white and then I will sit up and take notice.  I know Moses was not caucasian. My point is that he was a Black man. Not only did Egyptian art show a majority Black society, the Greeks themselves say the Egyptians were Black people.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

depotoo said:


> No, you seemed to have missed it. You also seem to miss not all whites were racists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just stated whites had a 300 year head start.  Which is it?  Blacks succeeded or didn’t because you say they were stymied by whites.  I would imagine the firsts Blacks in Congress would argue with you.
> The first seven blacks elected to Congress were all Republicans.  Starting in 1822
> First Blacks in Congress - Last Days Watchman
> So would this gentleman
> 
> *1700s*
> Benjamin Banneker
> 
> Astronomer, clockmaker, publisher
> 
> 1731-1806
> Made the calculations to predict solar and lunar eclipses and to compile an ephemeris for the _Benjamin Banneker`s Almanac_.
> 
> Harriet Wilson
> Novelist
> 1825-1900
> 
> First African American of either gender to publish a novel on the North American continent.
> 
> William H. Carney
> Civil War hero
> 1842-1908
> 
> Sgt. Carney was the first African American to be awarded the Medal of Honor.
> 
> Elijah McCoy
> Inventor
> 1844-1929
> 
> Invented an automatic lubricator for oiling the steam engines of locomotives, boats, etc.
> 
> Frederick Douglass
> (1818-1895)
> 
> A former slave, Douglass became a leading figurehead in the anti-slavery movement. One of the most prominent African American leaders of the Nineteenth Century. His autobiography of life as a slave, and his speeches denouncing slavery – were influential in changing public opinion
> 
> Booker T. Washington
> (1856 – 1915)
> 
> Author and orator, Washington was an adviser to the presidents of Roosevelt (R) and Taft (R). During the late nineteenth and early twentieth century, he was often considered the _de facto_ leader of African-Americans. He advocated an incremental approach to improving education and life prospects of black Americans.
> 
> *1821Edit*
> 
> First African American to hold a patent: Thomas L. Jennings, for a dry-cleaning process[13]
> 1827
> First African American to receive a degree from an American college: Alexander Twilight, Middlebury College[15] (See also: 1836)
> Harriett Tubman, another example.
> 
> Was their horrific treatment of Blacks in our history?  Yes.
> These gentlemen and women made it despite any hardships in their way.  So to claim that for 300 years Blacks have been held back, is just wrong.  One is only held back by his own prejudices. They made it by refusing to let anything stand in their way.  They either fought for change to make it better for their ancestors, or chose to move on from the past and take advantage of what God had given them, even if struggle still existed.  And they made it.
> 
> You constantly claim that Whites are responsible for all your woes.  No,  it is your own prejudices and resentments that will not let go, which dwells in the past, that holds you, or anyone of any color back, whether they came from poverty, from unfair treatment, abuse, or anything else.  You forget the Irish were treated as second class citizens at one time, as well.  You forget Blacks also sold Whites and Blacks as slaves to America.
> Woe is me is a sure fire way to failure, in everything.
> 
> You fail to remember those whites that fought for equal treatment of Blacks.   Others also fought through action for women’s rights.  If I held on to the fact my female ancestors were once considered lesser because they were female, I would indeed be miserable.  Instead I choose to honor those that helped to make us equal, instead, and live with the fact today I can be and do anything a man can do.
> 
> No one today is alive that had anything to do with the slavery of the past.  Celebrate those that helped bring about change, recognize whites were involved in that change.
> And move on in the knowledge you can today, because of the changes in the past.
> 
> Are there no prejudices today?  Yes, but it is the exception rather than the norm, fortunately.  Unfortunately, your own prejudice only helps to stymie growth of others you influence around you, away from even less prejudices.  Yet you fail to recognize that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> I would imagine a number your ancestors would be pretty flummoxed to hear you saying they couldn’t succeed back then, since they did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not white. I'm Black. We succeeded in spite of legislation designed to make up for the inferior work ethic of whites. Imagine if there had been a level field? I'm just asking doesnt it make you angry your ancestors needed that help and for more than 2 centuries?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you missed the part where these Black men would tell you themselves they did this despite white racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

By today’s standards, all white people In the 19th century and early part of the 20th century were racist.

There’s no need to apologize for those assholes. They were racist.

 Plead guilty on their behalf. They were racist motherfuckers.

Just admitting that goes along way. It’s not a condemnation of white people today. We are not them . We are not responsible for their sins. But since they did commit. Plead guilty.  Maintain your commitment to do better than those assholes.

I may be wrong, but I’m pretty sure that’s all that the black community is asking.


----------



## hadit

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's pointless anyway. He had the plagues backing him up.
> 
> 
> 
> Plagues? The plagues were to convince the Egyptians specifically the Pharaoh, not the Hebrews.
> 
> Exodus 3:19-20
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's really a moot point because turning a person's skin snow white is very dramatic, whether that person is white, brown, or black.  Moses, being semitic and living outdoors for most of the previous 40 years, was likely dark brown.  Now, you can claim he was black all you want, but it makes no difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Its not dramatic to turn a white persons skin whiter.  You wouldnt even be able to tell at 30 yards. The darker the person the more stark the contrast.  Yes Moses was dark brown. There is no way he would have survived in the Pharaohs household for all those years if he didnt look like a Black man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, it is very dramatic to suddenly turn a person's skin snow white, regardless of their original color.  Like I said though, it's still a moot point because Moses, being semitic, wasn't Caucasian.  I'd like to see your evidence that the Egyptians of the time were all black, though.  Their art certainly didn't depict a majority black society.  Perhaps you have a few old Polaroids lying around from the time of the Pharoahs you could share?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its not dramatic. I would be like "is this the miracle you were going to show me?"  Now you take a Black man and turn his hand white and then I will sit up and take notice.  I know Moses was not caucasian. My point is that he was a Black man. Not only did Egyptian art show a majority Black society, the Greeks themselves say the Egyptians were Black people.
Click to expand...


I'd like to see that art.


----------



## IM2

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you seemed to have missed it. You also seem to miss not all whites were racists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just stated whites had a 300 year head start.  Which is it?  Blacks succeeded or didn’t because you say they were stymied by whites.  I would imagine the firsts Blacks in Congress would argue with you.
> The first seven blacks elected to Congress were all Republicans.  Starting in 1822
> First Blacks in Congress - Last Days Watchman
> So would this gentleman
> 
> *1700s*
> Benjamin Banneker
> 
> Astronomer, clockmaker, publisher
> 
> 1731-1806
> Made the calculations to predict solar and lunar eclipses and to compile an ephemeris for the _Benjamin Banneker`s Almanac_.
> 
> Harriet Wilson
> Novelist
> 1825-1900
> 
> First African American of either gender to publish a novel on the North American continent.
> 
> William H. Carney
> Civil War hero
> 1842-1908
> 
> Sgt. Carney was the first African American to be awarded the Medal of Honor.
> 
> Elijah McCoy
> Inventor
> 1844-1929
> 
> Invented an automatic lubricator for oiling the steam engines of locomotives, boats, etc.
> 
> Frederick Douglass
> (1818-1895)
> 
> A former slave, Douglass became a leading figurehead in the anti-slavery movement. One of the most prominent African American leaders of the Nineteenth Century. His autobiography of life as a slave, and his speeches denouncing slavery – were influential in changing public opinion
> 
> Booker T. Washington
> (1856 – 1915)
> 
> Author and orator, Washington was an adviser to the presidents of Roosevelt (R) and Taft (R). During the late nineteenth and early twentieth century, he was often considered the _de facto_ leader of African-Americans. He advocated an incremental approach to improving education and life prospects of black Americans.
> 
> *1821Edit*
> 
> First African American to hold a patent: Thomas L. Jennings, for a dry-cleaning process[13]
> 1827
> First African American to receive a degree from an American college: Alexander Twilight, Middlebury College[15] (See also: 1836)
> Harriett Tubman, another example.
> 
> Was their horrific treatment of Blacks in our history?  Yes.
> These gentlemen and women made it despite any hardships in their way.  So to claim that for 300 years Blacks have been held back, is just wrong.  One is only held back by his own prejudices. They made it by refusing to let anything stand in their way.  They either fought for change to make it better for their ancestors, or chose to move on from the past and take advantage of what God had given them, even if struggle still existed.  And they made it.
> 
> You constantly claim that Whites are responsible for all your woes.  No,  it is your own prejudices and resentments that will not let go, which dwells in the past, that holds you, or anyone of any color back, whether they came from poverty, from unfair treatment, abuse, or anything else.  You forget the Irish were treated as second class citizens at one time, as well.  You forget Blacks also sold Whites and Blacks as slaves to America.
> Woe is me is a sure fire way to failure, in everything.
> 
> You fail to remember those whites that fought for equal treatment of Blacks.   Others also fought through action for women’s rights.  If I held on to the fact my female ancestors were once considered lesser because they were female, I would indeed be miserable.  Instead I choose to honor those that helped to make us equal, instead, and live with the fact today I can be and do anything a man can do.
> 
> No one today is alive that had anything to do with the slavery of the past.  Celebrate those that helped bring about change, recognize whites were involved in that change.
> And move on in the knowledge you can today, because of the changes in the past.
> 
> Are there no prejudices today?  Yes, but it is the exception rather than the norm, fortunately.  Unfortunately, your own prejudice only helps to stymie growth of others you influence around you, away from even less prejudices.  Yet you fail to recognize that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would imagine a number your ancestors would be pretty flummoxed to hear you saying they couldn’t succeed back then, since they did.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not white. I'm Black. We succeeded in spite of legislation designed to make up for the inferior work ethic of whites. Imagine if there had been a level field? I'm just asking doesnt it make you angry your ancestors needed that help and for more than 2 centuries?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you missed the part where these Black men would tell you themselves they did this despite white racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By today’s standards, all white people In the 19th century and early part of the 20th century were racist.
> 
> There’s no need to apologize for those assholes. They were racist.
> 
> Plead guilty on their behalf. They were racist motherfuckers.
> 
> Just admitting that goes along way. It’s not a condemnation of white people today. We are not them . We are not responsible for their sins. But since they did commit. Plead guilty.  Maintain your commitment to do better than those assholes.
> 
> I may be wrong, but I’m pretty sure that’s all that the black community is asking.
Click to expand...


I would say that's one thing and that would go a long way. But whites today also need to stop pretending that we are only talking about what those people did. Today there are whites who are racist and the number is not small. There is the matter of systemic racism that has not been addressed. There is the matter of fixing the damage racism has created, There is no easy way out and no only one thing we ask for since multiple things were done to us.


----------



## Asclepias

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plagues? The plagues were to convince the Egyptians specifically the Pharaoh, not the Hebrews.
> 
> Exodus 3:19-20
> 
> 
> 
> It's really a moot point because turning a person's skin snow white is very dramatic, whether that person is white, brown, or black.  Moses, being semitic and living outdoors for most of the previous 40 years, was likely dark brown.  Now, you can claim he was black all you want, but it makes no difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Its not dramatic to turn a white persons skin whiter.  You wouldnt even be able to tell at 30 yards. The darker the person the more stark the contrast.  Yes Moses was dark brown. There is no way he would have survived in the Pharaohs household for all those years if he didnt look like a Black man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, it is very dramatic to suddenly turn a person's skin snow white, regardless of their original color.  Like I said though, it's still a moot point because Moses, being semitic, wasn't Caucasian.  I'd like to see your evidence that the Egyptians of the time were all black, though.  Their art certainly didn't depict a majority black society.  Perhaps you have a few old Polaroids lying around from the time of the Pharoahs you could share?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its not dramatic. I would be like "is this the miracle you were going to show me?"  Now you take a Black man and turn his hand white and then I will sit up and take notice.  I know Moses was not caucasian. My point is that he was a Black man. Not only did Egyptian art show a majority Black society, the Greeks themselves say the Egyptians were Black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd like to see that art.
Click to expand...

 Here you go.  Do you want to know the Greeks that called the Egyptians Black as well?


----------



## dave p

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of my grandparents were born in Europe, in what form do we have a "Head-start" exactly?
> 
> If anything, you Jack-Arses have been here a lot longer than "US"
> 
> 
> 
> Are you currently in the US?  If not I am not talking to you. If you are then your family immediately benefited from being white the instant they became us citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh really?
> So, first "My Family" were ridiculed for being "Polish / Catholic", and then for being "White" once Affirmative Action could be used to discriminate against "Whites"?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even when they were ridiculed they were still considered to be less of a threat than Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, which Whites are as violent of a threat as "Blacks"?
> 
> I mean Russia has the highest "White" murder rate in the World, and even though they live in a lot worse poverty than Black-Americans, the murder rate of Russia is a lot lower than Afro-Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty much all whites are violent.   When I say "threat" I mean a threat to out succeed you whites which is what the topic is about. Are you embarrassed and angry your founding fathers and subsequent leadership thought so little of whites they had to develop systems to keep Blacks down so you could have a head start?
Click to expand...

All whites are violent? Where the fuck do you come up with this stupid shit?


----------



## Liberty777

I have zero shame. Blacks who have good morals, no hate in their heart, and love the truth are flourishing in this Country. I’m ashamed of the whites who believe in this “white guilt” narrative.


----------



## Asclepias

dave p said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you currently in the US?  If not I am not talking to you. If you are then your family immediately benefited from being white the instant they became us citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really?
> So, first "My Family" were ridiculed for being "Polish / Catholic", and then for being "White" once Affirmative Action could be used to discriminate against "Whites"?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even when they were ridiculed they were still considered to be less of a threat than Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, which Whites are as violent of a threat as "Blacks"?
> 
> I mean Russia has the highest "White" murder rate in the World, and even though they live in a lot worse poverty than Black-Americans, the murder rate of Russia is a lot lower than Afro-Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty much all whites are violent.   When I say "threat" I mean a threat to out succeed you whites which is what the topic is about. Are you embarrassed and angry your founding fathers and subsequent leadership thought so little of whites they had to develop systems to keep Blacks down so you could have a head start?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All whites are violent? Where the fuck do you come up with this stupid shit?
Click to expand...

Your history books.


----------



## dave p

Asclepias said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really?
> So, first "My Family" were ridiculed for being "Polish / Catholic", and then for being "White" once Affirmative Action could be used to discriminate against "Whites"?????
> 
> 
> 
> Even when they were ridiculed they were still considered to be less of a threat than Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, which Whites are as violent of a threat as "Blacks"?
> 
> I mean Russia has the highest "White" murder rate in the World, and even though they live in a lot worse poverty than Black-Americans, the murder rate of Russia is a lot lower than Afro-Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty much all whites are violent.   When I say "threat" I mean a threat to out succeed you whites which is what the topic is about. Are you embarrassed and angry your founding fathers and subsequent leadership thought so little of whites they had to develop systems to keep Blacks down so you could have a head start?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All whites are violent? Where the fuck do you come up with this stupid shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your history books.
Click to expand...

Maybe you should read the history books yourself. Not all whites are violent. Throughout history ( and yes even in the books available to you ) every race has at one point or another acted violently. That doesn't mean everyone in that race is violent. Every time you make a stupid generalization you discount what ever point you are trying to make. But we all know the only point you want to make is that " whitey is bad". Stop being a victim of your own mind, get off your ass, shake off your self  pity and make something of yourself. You owe it to your kids so they don't grow up as racist and full of anger as you.


----------



## Asclepias

dave p said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even when they were ridiculed they were still considered to be less of a threat than Blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, which Whites are as violent of a threat as "Blacks"?
> 
> I mean Russia has the highest "White" murder rate in the World, and even though they live in a lot worse poverty than Black-Americans, the murder rate of Russia is a lot lower than Afro-Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty much all whites are violent.   When I say "threat" I mean a threat to out succeed you whites which is what the topic is about. Are you embarrassed and angry your founding fathers and subsequent leadership thought so little of whites they had to develop systems to keep Blacks down so you could have a head start?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All whites are violent? Where the fuck do you come up with this stupid shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your history books.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you should read the history books yourself. Not all whites are violent. Throughout history ( and yes even in the books available to you ) every race has at one point or another acted violently. That doesn't mean everyone in that race is violent. Every time you make a stupid generalization you discount what ever point you are trying to make. But we all know the only point you want to make is that " whitey is bad". Stop being a victim of your own mind, get off your ass, shake off your self  pity and make something of yourself. You owe it to your kids so they don't grow up as racist and full of anger as you.
Click to expand...

I just said I got it from your history books. I didnt say all whites were violent. Cant you read?


----------



## dave p

Asclepias said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, which Whites are as violent of a threat as "Blacks"?
> 
> I mean Russia has the highest "White" murder rate in the World, and even though they live in a lot worse poverty than Black-Americans, the murder rate of Russia is a lot lower than Afro-Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much all whites are violent.   When I say "threat" I mean a threat to out succeed you whites which is what the topic is about. Are you embarrassed and angry your founding fathers and subsequent leadership thought so little of whites they had to develop systems to keep Blacks down so you could have a head start?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All whites are violent? Where the fuck do you come up with this stupid shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your history books.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you should read the history books yourself. Not all whites are violent. Throughout history ( and yes even in the books available to you ) every race has at one point or another acted violently. That doesn't mean everyone in that race is violent. Every time you make a stupid generalization you discount what ever point you are trying to make. But we all know the only point you want to make is that " whitey is bad". Stop being a victim of your own mind, get off your ass, shake off your self  pity and make something of yourself. You owe it to your kids so they don't grow up as racist and full of anger as you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just said I got it from your history books. I didnt say all whites were violent. Cant you read?
Click to expand...

My apology " pretty much all whites are violent".  Small distinction. What do you mean " your history books"? I didn't write any history books. Just kidding, I know what you mean, and what you mean is ignorant. But please expound and go off on some racist rant.


----------



## Asclepias

dave p said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much all whites are violent.   When I say "threat" I mean a threat to out succeed you whites which is what the topic is about. Are you embarrassed and angry your founding fathers and subsequent leadership thought so little of whites they had to develop systems to keep Blacks down so you could have a head start?
> 
> 
> 
> All whites are violent? Where the fuck do you come up with this stupid shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your history books.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you should read the history books yourself. Not all whites are violent. Throughout history ( and yes even in the books available to you ) every race has at one point or another acted violently. That doesn't mean everyone in that race is violent. Every time you make a stupid generalization you discount what ever point you are trying to make. But we all know the only point you want to make is that " whitey is bad". Stop being a victim of your own mind, get off your ass, shake off your self  pity and make something of yourself. You owe it to your kids so they don't grow up as racist and full of anger as you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just said I got it from your history books. I didnt say all whites were violent. Cant you read?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My apology " pretty much all whites are violent".  Small distinction. What do you mean " your history books"? I didn't write any history books. Just kidding, I know what you mean, and what you mean is ignorant. But please expound and go off on some racist rant.
Click to expand...

If you already know, what is it you want me to expound on?


----------



## IM2

Liberty777 said:


> I have zero shame. Blacks who have good morals, no hate in their heart, and love the truth are flourishing in this Country. I’m ashamed of the whites who believe in this “white guilt” narrative.



If you have to talk about white guilt you have problems.


----------



## MarcATL

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> By today’s standards, all white people In the 19th century and early part of the 20th century were racist.
> 
> There’s no need to apologize for those assholes. They were racist.
> 
> Plead guilty on their behalf. They were racist motherfuckers.
> 
> Just admitting that goes along way. It’s not a condemnation of white people today. We are not them . We are not responsible for their sins. But since they did commit. Plead guilty.  Maintain your commitment to do better than those assholes.
> 
> I may be wrong, but I’m pretty sure that’s all that the black community is asking.


Not bad. Not bad at all.


----------



## Taz

Are blacks ashamed of their own neighbourhoods?


----------



## IM2

dave p said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even when they were ridiculed they were still considered to be less of a threat than Blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, which Whites are as violent of a threat as "Blacks"?
> 
> I mean Russia has the highest "White" murder rate in the World, and even though they live in a lot worse poverty than Black-Americans, the murder rate of Russia is a lot lower than Afro-Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty much all whites are violent.   When I say "threat" I mean a threat to out succeed you whites which is what the topic is about. Are you embarrassed and angry your founding fathers and subsequent leadership thought so little of whites they had to develop systems to keep Blacks down so you could have a head start?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All whites are violent? Where the fuck do you come up with this stupid shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your history books.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you should read the history books yourself. Not all whites are violent. Throughout history ( and yes even in the books available to you ) every race has at one point or another acted violently. That doesn't mean everyone in that race is violent. Every time you make a stupid generalization you discount what ever point you are trying to make. But we all know the only point you want to make is that " whitey is bad". Stop being a victim of your own mind, get off your ass, shake off your self  pity and make something of yourself. You owe it to your kids so they don't grow up as racist and full of anger as you.
Click to expand...


How about we stop all this excuse making about everywhere else throughout history and address the history of the nation we live in. Stop lying to yourself about way blacks feel as they do. You owe it to your kids, since they will grow up and live much of their lives as a minority, that you don't raise another generation of white racist excuse makers.


----------



## Liberty777

IM2 said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, which Whites are as violent of a threat as "Blacks"?
> 
> I mean Russia has the highest "White" murder rate in the World, and even though they live in a lot worse poverty than Black-Americans, the murder rate of Russia is a lot lower than Afro-Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much all whites are violent.   When I say "threat" I mean a threat to out succeed you whites which is what the topic is about. Are you embarrassed and angry your founding fathers and subsequent leadership thought so little of whites they had to develop systems to keep Blacks down so you could have a head start?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All whites are violent? Where the fuck do you come up with this stupid shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your history books.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you should read the history books yourself. Not all whites are violent. Throughout history ( and yes even in the books available to you ) every race has at one point or another acted violently. That doesn't mean everyone in that race is violent. Every time you make a stupid generalization you discount what ever point you are trying to make. But we all know the only point you want to make is that " whitey is bad". Stop being a victim of your own mind, get off your ass, shake off your self  pity and make something of yourself. You owe it to your kids so they don't grow up as racist and full of anger as you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about we stop all this excuse making about everywhere else throughout history and address the history of the nation we live in. Stop lying to yourself about way blacks feel as they do. You owe it to your kids, since they will grow up and live much of their lives as a minority, that you don't raise another generation of white racist excuse makers.
Click to expand...

If they are a minority can they still be racists?


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> Are blacks ashamed of their own neighbourhoods?



Why?


----------



## IM2

Liberty777 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much all whites are violent.   When I say "threat" I mean a threat to out succeed you whites which is what the topic is about. Are you embarrassed and angry your founding fathers and subsequent leadership thought so little of whites they had to develop systems to keep Blacks down so you could have a head start?
> 
> 
> 
> All whites are violent? Where the fuck do you come up with this stupid shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your history books.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you should read the history books yourself. Not all whites are violent. Throughout history ( and yes even in the books available to you ) every race has at one point or another acted violently. That doesn't mean everyone in that race is violent. Every time you make a stupid generalization you discount what ever point you are trying to make. But we all know the only point you want to make is that " whitey is bad". Stop being a victim of your own mind, get off your ass, shake off your self  pity and make something of yourself. You owe it to your kids so they don't grow up as racist and full of anger as you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about we stop all this excuse making about everywhere else throughout history and address the history of the nation we live in. Stop lying to yourself about way blacks feel as they do. You owe it to your kids, since they will grow up and live much of their lives as a minority, that you don't raise another generation of white racist excuse makers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they are a minority can they still be racists?
Click to expand...


Why do you ask that stupid question?


----------



## Liberty777

IM2 said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> All whites are violent? Where the fuck do you come up with this stupid shit?
> 
> 
> 
> Your history books.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you should read the history books yourself. Not all whites are violent. Throughout history ( and yes even in the books available to you ) every race has at one point or another acted violently. That doesn't mean everyone in that race is violent. Every time you make a stupid generalization you discount what ever point you are trying to make. But we all know the only point you want to make is that " whitey is bad". Stop being a victim of your own mind, get off your ass, shake off your self  pity and make something of yourself. You owe it to your kids so they don't grow up as racist and full of anger as you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about we stop all this excuse making about everywhere else throughout history and address the history of the nation we live in. Stop lying to yourself about way blacks feel as they do. You owe it to your kids, since they will grow up and live much of their lives as a minority, that you don't raise another generation of white racist excuse makers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they are a minority can they still be racists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you ask that stupid question?
Click to expand...

Why not just answer the question?


----------



## dave p

IM2 said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, which Whites are as violent of a threat as "Blacks"?
> 
> I mean Russia has the highest "White" murder rate in the World, and even though they live in a lot worse poverty than Black-Americans, the murder rate of Russia is a lot lower than Afro-Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much all whites are violent.   When I say "threat" I mean a threat to out succeed you whites which is what the topic is about. Are you embarrassed and angry your founding fathers and subsequent leadership thought so little of whites they had to develop systems to keep Blacks down so you could have a head start?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All whites are violent? Where the fuck do you come up with this stupid shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your history books.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you should read the history books yourself. Not all whites are violent. Throughout history ( and yes even in the books available to you ) every race has at one point or another acted violently. That doesn't mean everyone in that race is violent. Every time you make a stupid generalization you discount what ever point you are trying to make. But we all know the only point you want to make is that " whitey is bad". Stop being a victim of your own mind, get off your ass, shake off your self  pity and make something of yourself. You owe it to your kids so they don't grow up as racist and full of anger as you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about we stop all this excuse making about everywhere else throughout history and address the history of the nation we live in. Stop lying to yourself about way blacks feel as they do. You owe it to your kids, since they will grow up and live much of their lives as a minority, that you don't raise another generation of white racist excuse makers.
Click to expand...

I am dealing with what is going on here in this country. Everyone has equal rights. Every one can get ahead. My kids grew up fine. Are yours racists like you?


----------



## Asclepias

Liberty777 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your history books.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should read the history books yourself. Not all whites are violent. Throughout history ( and yes even in the books available to you ) every race has at one point or another acted violently. That doesn't mean everyone in that race is violent. Every time you make a stupid generalization you discount what ever point you are trying to make. But we all know the only point you want to make is that " whitey is bad". Stop being a victim of your own mind, get off your ass, shake off your self  pity and make something of yourself. You owe it to your kids so they don't grow up as racist and full of anger as you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about we stop all this excuse making about everywhere else throughout history and address the history of the nation we live in. Stop lying to yourself about way blacks feel as they do. You owe it to your kids, since they will grow up and live much of their lives as a minority, that you don't raise another generation of white racist excuse makers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they are a minority can they still be racists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you ask that stupid question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not just answer the question?
Click to expand...

If you answer a stupid question you can never get that time back.  If there is something you are trying to say why not just get to the point?


----------



## IM2

Liberty777 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your history books.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should read the history books yourself. Not all whites are violent. Throughout history ( and yes even in the books available to you ) every race has at one point or another acted violently. That doesn't mean everyone in that race is violent. Every time you make a stupid generalization you discount what ever point you are trying to make. But we all know the only point you want to make is that " whitey is bad". Stop being a victim of your own mind, get off your ass, shake off your self  pity and make something of yourself. You owe it to your kids so they don't grow up as racist and full of anger as you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about we stop all this excuse making about everywhere else throughout history and address the history of the nation we live in. Stop lying to yourself about way blacks feel as they do. You owe it to your kids, since they will grow up and live much of their lives as a minority, that you don't raise another generation of white racist excuse makers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they are a minority can they still be racists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you ask that stupid question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not just answer the question?
Click to expand...


Why did you ask that stupid question?


----------



## Liberty777

It’s a pretty simple question, even stupid in your words, you don’t want to answer it or you can’t answer it.Which is it?


----------



## hunarcy

Asclepias said:


> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?



No, not ashamed at all.  I did none of those things.


----------



## Liberty777

IM2 said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should read the history books yourself. Not all whites are violent. Throughout history ( and yes even in the books available to you ) every race has at one point or another acted violently. That doesn't mean everyone in that race is violent. Every time you make a stupid generalization you discount what ever point you are trying to make. But we all know the only point you want to make is that " whitey is bad". Stop being a victim of your own mind, get off your ass, shake off your self  pity and make something of yourself. You owe it to your kids so they don't grow up as racist and full of anger as you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about we stop all this excuse making about everywhere else throughout history and address the history of the nation we live in. Stop lying to yourself about way blacks feel as they do. You owe it to your kids, since they will grow up and live much of their lives as a minority, that you don't raise another generation of white racist excuse makers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they are a minority can they still be racists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you ask that stupid question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not just answer the question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did you ask that stupid question?
Click to expand...

It’s a pretty simple question even stupid in your words, you don’t want to answer it or you can’t answer it. Which is it?


----------



## Asclepias

hunarcy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, not ashamed at all.  I did none of those things.
Click to expand...

Thank you for answering honestly.

Are you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?


----------



## hunarcy

Asclepias said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, not ashamed at all.  I did none of those things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for answering honestly.
Click to expand...


Of course.  I'm always honest, even when people don't agree with me.


----------



## IM2

dave p said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much all whites are violent.   When I say "threat" I mean a threat to out succeed you whites which is what the topic is about. Are you embarrassed and angry your founding fathers and subsequent leadership thought so little of whites they had to develop systems to keep Blacks down so you could have a head start?
> 
> 
> 
> All whites are violent? Where the fuck do you come up with this stupid shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your history books.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you should read the history books yourself. Not all whites are violent. Throughout history ( and yes even in the books available to you ) every race has at one point or another acted violently. That doesn't mean everyone in that race is violent. Every time you make a stupid generalization you discount what ever point you are trying to make. But we all know the only point you want to make is that " whitey is bad". Stop being a victim of your own mind, get off your ass, shake off your self  pity and make something of yourself. You owe it to your kids so they don't grow up as racist and full of anger as you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about we stop all this excuse making about everywhere else throughout history and address the history of the nation we live in. Stop lying to yourself about way blacks feel as they do. You owe it to your kids, since they will grow up and live much of their lives as a minority, that you don't raise another generation of white racist excuse makers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am dealing with what is going on here in this country. Everyone has equal rights. Every one can get ahead. My kids grew up fine. Are yours racists like you?
Click to expand...


You don't get to call people racists because they point out white racism. You say everyone has equal rights. Do they really? If I did what your bigot ass wants and ignored race, do piss poor whites really have the same rights as whites who have money? Bet you don't say yes about that one now do you. Because those like you are always whining about some elite you can't get into. But everyone can get ahead when we talk about race. When it comes to race you whites here at USMB have every excuse, catch phrase, slogan, one liner and meme that has ever been created to excuse your racism.


----------



## IM2

Liberty777 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about we stop all this excuse making about everywhere else throughout history and address the history of the nation we live in. Stop lying to yourself about way blacks feel as they do. You owe it to your kids, since they will grow up and live much of their lives as a minority, that you don't raise another generation of white racist excuse makers.
> 
> 
> 
> If they are a minority can they still be racists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you ask that stupid question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not just answer the question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did you ask that stupid question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s a pretty simple question even stupid in your words, you don’t want to answer it or you can’t answer it. Which is it?
Click to expand...


Neither. I am not going to answer it.


----------



## Liberty777

IM2 said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they are a minority can they still be racists?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you ask that stupid question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not just answer the question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did you ask that stupid question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s a pretty simple question even stupid in your words, you don’t want to answer it or you can’t answer it. Which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither. I am not going to answer it.
Click to expand...

I understand


----------



## dave p

IM2 said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave p said:
> 
> 
> 
> All whites are violent? Where the fuck do you come up with this stupid shit?
> 
> 
> 
> Your history books.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you should read the history books yourself. Not all whites are violent. Throughout history ( and yes even in the books available to you ) every race has at one point or another acted violently. That doesn't mean everyone in that race is violent. Every time you make a stupid generalization you discount what ever point you are trying to make. But we all know the only point you want to make is that " whitey is bad". Stop being a victim of your own mind, get off your ass, shake off your self  pity and make something of yourself. You owe it to your kids so they don't grow up as racist and full of anger as you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about we stop all this excuse making about everywhere else throughout history and address the history of the nation we live in. Stop lying to yourself about way blacks feel as they do. You owe it to your kids, since they will grow up and live much of their lives as a minority, that you don't raise another generation of white racist excuse makers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am dealing with what is going on here in this country. Everyone has equal rights. Every one can get ahead. My kids grew up fine. Are yours racists like you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't get to call people racists because they point out white racism. You say everyone has equal rights. Do they really? If I did what your bigot ass wants and ignored race, do piss poor whites really have the same rights as whites who have money? Bet you don't say yes about that one now do you. Because those like you are always whining about some elite you can't get into. But everyone can get ahead when we talk about race. When it comes to race you whites here at USMB have every excuse, catch phrase, slogan, one liner and meme that has ever been created to excuse your racism.
Click to expand...

 I'm not calling you a racist because you point out white racism, I call you a racist because you don't point out all racism and you hold blacks in a superior position regarding human rights and you post how whites are the problem. Every one including poor whites have equal rights and equal opportunity.  I am  not whining about anything. I have all the social access I want or need. I was born in Cabrini-Green to dirt poor parents. So yes poor whites have every opportunity as does blacks or poor blacks. You are the one whining. Maybe if you spent less time being angry and making those around you to be the same, and turned that energy and time into helping someone get out of poverty or the inner city cycle you could make a difference.


----------



## AveryJarhman

Asclepias said:


> The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?



Hello, Asclepias. As an 'aspiring misanthrope', when considering the big picture relating to our ever-evolving, far too often self-destructive, imperfect human species, often I find it difficult to lay BLAME on a specific group of human beings.

Respectfully, Asclepias. I'm curious to learn if YOU, my American or foreign born neighbors are aware in the 1600s, during the same period of human history and evolution when UNJUST HUMAN OPPRESSION we call SLAVERY began on the North American continent, that a significant number of human beings ignorantly believed the Earth was the center of ‘everything.’

When Galileo Galilei (1564–1642) an Italian astronomer, physicist, engineer, philosopher, and mathematician who played a major role in the scientific revolution of the seventeenth century offered evidence our Sun did not revolve around the Earth, a significant population of God and Bible embracing people CHOSE TO MAINTAIN their human ignorance by oppressing and imprisoning Free-Thinking Galileo for the remainder of his life.

Galileo got off lucky, in many other instances of VIOLENT and OPPRESSIVE human behavior, the God and Bible loving people imprisoned, savagely murdered or horrifically tortured other free thinkers who attempted using their human intellect to help educate the human race about our physical world, as well as our human condition.

Giordano Bruno - Wikipedia

"Beginning in 1593, Bruno was tried for heresy by the Roman Inquisition on charges including denial of several core Catholic doctrines, including eternal damnation, the Trinity, the divinity of Christ, the virginity of Mary, and transubstantiation. Bruno's pantheism was also a matter of grave concern.[4] The Inquisition found him guilty, and he was burned at the stake in Rome's Campo de' Fiori in 1600."

Asclepias, unfortunately for mankind, credible evidence reveals God and Bible loving humans embracing ignorant, illogical beliefs in divine supernatural beings not only greatly impeded the peaceful and healthy evolution of our human species.

Reliable evidence demonstrates God and Bible embracing people are responsible for UNJUSTLY oppressing, slaughtering and torturing COUNTLESS numbers of peaceful, free-thinking human beings, many sincerely wanting to educate and improve the Quality of Life for our species.

Sadly, in today's world a fading, though still significant population of freedom loving, SLOW-TO-EVOLVE, God Bible loving people continue embracing illogical beliefs in mythical supernatural beings, as well as ignorant, illogical racist beliefs that in my opinion are demeaning to human intellect.

Asclepias, equally as sad are God Bible embracing, freedom loving, SLOW-TO-EVOLVE people who in today's world apparently feel a need, as well as duty to LOUDLY bully, shame, shun, demean, discriminate against ans denigrate as "C**ns, "Sell-Outs" and "Uncle Toms" our peaceful, accomplished, successful fellow black or American citizens, friends, neighbors and co-workers of African descent choosing to peacefully pursue their OWN individually unique vision for L, L, (Love) and Happiness.

Justice Clarence Thomas, Attorney Larry Elder, Dr. Thomas Sowell, Ph.D Dr. Ben Carson, M.D., Crystal Wright, Allen West, Stephen A. Smith, Stacey Dash, Herman Cain, Senator Tim Scott and Dr. Walter Williams, Ph.D, are a few PEACEFUL, accomplished, FREE THINKING American citizens targeted for HATE & DISCRIMINATION by a significant population of apparent illogical, slow-to-evolve "Pro Black" minded American people.

YouTube Search Terms: 'Exposing 'Pro Black' Modus Operandi, Logic, Fvvkery, Savagery, White Supremacy' ~Mrs. Princella Clark-Carr


"'Pro-Black American' Logic Succinctly Explained By Social Commentator Mr. David Carroll"


Asclepias, am I the only American believing our imperfect human species will continue evolving, learning day by day about our human condition and physical world, slowly shedding our human ignorance and adapting as we continue plodding along trying to improve the Quality of Life for all human beings!
___
Asclepias, now that 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victim-survivor Oprah Winfrey LOUDLY addressed our Nation's *CHILD CARE* PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS, will YOU, a responsible, caring American citizen join Oprah & Dr. Nadine Burke Harris, MD, pediatrician & CEO of 'The Center For Youth Wellness', in passionately calling for a National MOVEMENT educating American & foreign born primary child caregivers about a potentially life scarring medical disease/condition:

"Childhood Trauma" aka
"Adverse Childhood Experiences" (#ACEs)
___
During a March 11, 2018 '60 Minutes' segment titled, "Treating Trauma," Oprah Winfrey, a 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victim-survivor, shared knowledge regarding America's easily PREVENTABLE, though potentially life scarring *CHILD CARE* PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS.

Knowledge Oprah exuberantly declares is a "game changer."

Video search terms: "Oprah Winfrey Dancing On Table Tops, Fixing The 'Hole In Your Soul'"


Peace.
__
Tagged: #A_F_R_E_C_A_N

"America’s Firm Resolve to End Childhood Abuse and Neglect”


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't address the 242 years of lawless criminality and violence by whites since this nation was "founded."
> 
> 
> 
> Because That's No Longer An Issue For The Black 'Community'
> What That Is,
> Is A Defection For The Lack Of Black Responsibility For Their Own Problems
> Laws And All The Affirmative Preference
> Can't Fix The Wrongs Blacks Casually Do To Themselves
> 
> And You'll Never Get 'Reparations' From Anyone
> Your Demands Get Progressively Slimmer
> And More Irrelevant
> As Hispanics Have Passed Blacks
> As The Largest And Growing Minority
> 
> Blacks Are Headed To The Political Back Burner
> And You Don't Even See It Coming
> Democrats Are Tired Of Kow-Towing To Your Vote
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong answer idiot.
> 
> The problem is whites don't want to take responsibility for the problems their racism has caused. You are a prime example of what I just said.
Click to expand...

Who specifically is causing the problems? Please decribe said problems. What exact responsibility needs to be taken?


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racism Is A Problem
> And It Comes From The Blacks
> 
> It Becomes Blaringly Obvious
> When The Demographic Of An Area Hits About 20%
> And That's My Personal, Anecdotal Witness
> 
> If You Want To Dig Through Crime Stats
> You'll Probably Find That's A Pretty Good Guestimate On My Part
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of you dig through crime stats you see whites lead in almost very category. 27 out of 30 to be exact. That includes violent crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, really? This response proves proves just how deluded you are. Might as well  say the world is flat. The facts speak for themselves. Facts, they aren't colored. Take that any way you choose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes the facts do speak for themselves and apparently you have not read them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reading the facts? Well,  I LIVE with the facts. As petty as it seems. It's  not an exercise in pedantics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't live with the facts. I'm black and you can't tell me anything about black people.
Click to expand...

You arent white so you dont know white people. You have a warped perception.


----------



## MizMolly

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Semites were Black people.
> 
> 
> 
> That's also what I have read.
> 
> Again, I am simply amazed that some will not even consider the mere possibility that Jesus was black when Mary's lineage or information on her blood relatives is NEVER revealed in any text.
> 
> Furthermore, if Jesus is truly a literal son of God, and is half Mary and half God, one must assume that God is white if one believes Jesus is white.
> 
> That's one big, fat, huge, baseless assumption.
> 
> Yet, pointing it out does reveal some unresolved internal conflict and assumptions about race that some are not comfortable addressing.
Click to expand...

I dont believe it matters what race the Biblical people were


----------



## IM2

How many black Larry Nassars can you name Jarhman? Exactly what have you done in the black community instead of validating white racism like you do here? I know members of Alan Wests family and they can't stand him. Those people you cited are not free thinkers they are lawn jockeys. *You *are ignorant.

*Racism is part of the fabric of life for African Americans and is among the causes of enduring negative health outcomes. There is really nothing new or startling in the assertion that social circumstances encountered as part of day-to-day experience influence physical health. At the turn of the last century, W. E. B. Du Bois (1906) and Kelly Miller (1897) proposed in separate manuscripts that oppressive social conditions encroaching on the lives of African Americans contributed to poor health and premature death. Fifty years later, Frantz Fanon’s classic studies (1967, 1968) examined the effects of oppression and included a recognition of “psychosomatic”—that is physical—consequences. Currently, social epidemiologists, health psychologists, and medical sociologists have extended the insights of these important early scholars by showing how racism generates systems and practices that contribute to persistent disparities in health outcomes (Paradies 2006a; Pascoe and Richman, 2009; Williams 1997). Estimates indicate that the failure to erase these disparities costs tens of thousands of African American lives each year (Levine et al., 2001; Williams and Mohammed, 2009). As long as the rates of the leading causes of death differ along racial lines (Centers For Disease Control and Prevention, 2008), the specter of racism will haunt the United States. The persistence of racial health disparities and of racism in any form calls scholars, therapists, activists, and political leaders to vigorous action.*

 
*Racism may impact health directly and indirectly. It can contribute to negative health outcomes indirectly by shaping the health-related behavior of oppressed groups. An important and growing body of research reveals that frustration and social upheaval stemming from racism lead to high rates of smoking, drug use, and overeating, and that these behaviors may mediate the relationship between discrimination and racial health disparities (Jackson and Knight, 2006).*


_Camara Jules P. Harrell, Tanisha I. Burford, Brandi N. Cage, Travette McNair Nelson, Sheronda Shearon, Adrian Thompson, and Steven Green,  *Multiple Pathways Linking Racism to Health Outcomes*, US National Library of Medicine National Institutes of Health_​
_“_*On occasion, the emotional weight of racism can lead African Americans to engage in maladaptive coping, such as remaining in denial, engaging in substance use, aggression, self-blame – even in extreme cases **suicide** (i.e., Black Lives Matter activist Marshawn McCarrel) and terrorism (i.e., Dallas shooter Micah Xavier Johnson). These responses are harmful and lead to negative, long-term consequences.”*


_*Monnica T. Williams Ph.D.*_​


----------



## deanrd

*Are Whites Ashamed...*

Some are.
Because of what the GOP has become.


*Republicans have a*


----------



## Taz

Asclepias said:


> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?


No, but you sure seem jealous of us.


----------



## Asclepias

Taz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> No, but you sure seem jealous of us.
Click to expand...

I pity you. Dont confuse that with jealousy. You have nothing for me to be jealous of. Look at you and look at me.


----------



## Taz

Asclepias said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> No, but you sure seem jealous of us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I pity you. Dont confuse that with jealousy. You have nothing for me to be jealous of. Look at you and look at me.
Click to expand...

Then why are you so pissed at white people? I'm not made at blacks.


----------



## Asclepias

Taz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> No, but you sure seem jealous of us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I pity you. Dont confuse that with jealousy. You have nothing for me to be jealous of. Look at you and look at me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why are you so pissed at white people? I'm not made at blacks.
Click to expand...

I'm not pissed at white people. Show me one time I have said I was angry at you poor pitiful people.


----------



## Taz

Asclepias said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> No, but you sure seem jealous of us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I pity you. Dont confuse that with jealousy. You have nothing for me to be jealous of. Look at you and look at me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why are you so pissed at white people? I'm not made at blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not pissed at white people. Show me one time I have said I was angry at you poor pitiful people.
Click to expand...

It's plain for everyone to see how pissed off you are at whites. You're so frustrated about it that you can't write a post without tossing in a schoolyard insult about whites, and you actually think that it hurts us. Lamer.


----------



## Asclepias

Taz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> No, but you sure seem jealous of us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I pity you. Dont confuse that with jealousy. You have nothing for me to be jealous of. Look at you and look at me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why are you so pissed at white people? I'm not made at blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not pissed at white people. Show me one time I have said I was angry at you poor pitiful people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's plain for everyone to see how pissed off you are at whites. You're so frustrated about it that you can't write a post without tossing in a schoolyard insult about whites, and you actually think that it hurts us. Lamer.
Click to expand...

The only that frustrates me about whites is how they smell like wet dog.


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> No, but you sure seem jealous of us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I pity you. Dont confuse that with jealousy. You have nothing for me to be jealous of. Look at you and look at me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why are you so pissed at white people? I'm not made at blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not pissed at white people. Show me one time I have said I was angry at you poor pitiful people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's plain for everyone to see how pissed off you are at whites. You're so frustrated about it that you can't write a post without tossing in a schoolyard insult about whites, and you actually think that it hurts us. Lamer.
Click to expand...


So? If he's mad at whites, so? Who cares? We ain't here to cater to your white feelings. All you do is post schoolyard insults then cry when you get your punk ass slapped back. Whiner.


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> No, but you sure seem jealous of us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I pity you. Dont confuse that with jealousy. You have nothing for me to be jealous of. Look at you and look at me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why are you so pissed at white people? I'm not made at blacks.
Click to expand...


You're a fucking racist. Why would A be jealous of whites? Only a dumb ass white racist would say we are jealous of whites. Do whites like you even think before the air phonetically comes out of your mouth in such sounds? I see no reason to be jealous of a group of people so weak they make laws excluding everyone else then brag like it's a major accomplishment because they achieved more than those they did not allow to compete.


----------



## MizMolly

Asclepias said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> I would imagine a number your ancestors would be pretty flummoxed to hear you saying they couldn’t succeed back then, since they did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not white. I'm Black. We succeeded in spite of legislation designed to make up for the inferior work ethic of whites. Imagine if there had been a level field? I'm just asking doesnt it make you angry your ancestors needed that help and for more than 2 centuries?
Click to expand...

Blacks weren't the only workers during slavery. Most white people did not own slaves and did their own work.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you seemed to have missed it. You also seem to miss not all whites were racists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just stated whites had a 300 year head start.  Which is it?  Blacks succeeded or didn’t because you say they were stymied by whites.  I would imagine the firsts Blacks in Congress would argue with you.
> The first seven blacks elected to Congress were all Republicans.  Starting in 1822
> First Blacks in Congress - Last Days Watchman
> So would this gentleman
> 
> *1700s*
> Benjamin Banneker
> 
> Astronomer, clockmaker, publisher
> 
> 1731-1806
> Made the calculations to predict solar and lunar eclipses and to compile an ephemeris for the _Benjamin Banneker`s Almanac_.
> 
> Harriet Wilson
> Novelist
> 1825-1900
> 
> First African American of either gender to publish a novel on the North American continent.
> 
> William H. Carney
> Civil War hero
> 1842-1908
> 
> Sgt. Carney was the first African American to be awarded the Medal of Honor.
> 
> Elijah McCoy
> Inventor
> 1844-1929
> 
> Invented an automatic lubricator for oiling the steam engines of locomotives, boats, etc.
> 
> Frederick Douglass
> (1818-1895)
> 
> A former slave, Douglass became a leading figurehead in the anti-slavery movement. One of the most prominent African American leaders of the Nineteenth Century. His autobiography of life as a slave, and his speeches denouncing slavery – were influential in changing public opinion
> 
> Booker T. Washington
> (1856 – 1915)
> 
> Author and orator, Washington was an adviser to the presidents of Roosevelt (R) and Taft (R). During the late nineteenth and early twentieth century, he was often considered the _de facto_ leader of African-Americans. He advocated an incremental approach to improving education and life prospects of black Americans.
> 
> *1821Edit*
> 
> First African American to hold a patent: Thomas L. Jennings, for a dry-cleaning process[13]
> 1827
> First African American to receive a degree from an American college: Alexander Twilight, Middlebury College[15] (See also: 1836)
> Harriett Tubman, another example.
> 
> Was their horrific treatment of Blacks in our history?  Yes.
> These gentlemen and women made it despite any hardships in their way.  So to claim that for 300 years Blacks have been held back, is just wrong.  One is only held back by his own prejudices. They made it by refusing to let anything stand in their way.  They either fought for change to make it better for their ancestors, or chose to move on from the past and take advantage of what God had given them, even if struggle still existed.  And they made it.
> 
> You constantly claim that Whites are responsible for all your woes.  No,  it is your own prejudices and resentments that will not let go, which dwells in the past, that holds you, or anyone of any color back, whether they came from poverty, from unfair treatment, abuse, or anything else.  You forget the Irish were treated as second class citizens at one time, as well.  You forget Blacks also sold Whites and Blacks as slaves to America.
> Woe is me is a sure fire way to failure, in everything.
> 
> You fail to remember those whites that fought for equal treatment of Blacks.   Others also fought through action for women’s rights.  If I held on to the fact my female ancestors were once considered lesser because they were female, I would indeed be miserable.  Instead I choose to honor those that helped to make us equal, instead, and live with the fact today I can be and do anything a man can do.
> 
> No one today is alive that had anything to do with the slavery of the past.  Celebrate those that helped bring about change, recognize whites were involved in that change.
> And move on in the knowledge you can today, because of the changes in the past.
> 
> Are there no prejudices today?  Yes, but it is the exception rather than the norm, fortunately.  Unfortunately, your own prejudice only helps to stymie growth of others you influence around you, away from even less prejudices.  Yet you fail to recognize that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not white. I'm Black. We succeeded in spite of legislation designed to make up for the inferior work ethic of whites. Imagine if there had been a level field? I'm just asking doesnt it make you angry your ancestors needed that help and for more than 2 centuries?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you missed the part where these Black men would tell you themselves they did this despite white racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By today’s standards, all white people In the 19th century and early part of the 20th century were racist.
> 
> There’s no need to apologize for those assholes. They were racist.
> 
> Plead guilty on their behalf. They were racist motherfuckers.
> 
> Just admitting that goes along way. It’s not a condemnation of white people today. We are not them . We are not responsible for their sins. But since they did commit. Plead guilty.  Maintain your commitment to do better than those assholes.
> 
> I may be wrong, but I’m pretty sure that’s all that the black community is asking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would say that's one thing and that would go a long way. But whites today also need to stop pretending that we are only talking about what those people did. Today there are whites who are racist and the number is not small. There is the matter of systemic racism that has not been addressed. There is the matter of fixing the damage racism has created, There is no easy way out and no only one thing we ask for since multiple things were done to us.
Click to expand...

There are black racists, proof here on these message boards.


----------



## MizMolly

Asclepias said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, but you sure seem jealous of us.
> 
> 
> 
> I pity you. Dont confuse that with jealousy. You have nothing for me to be jealous of. Look at you and look at me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why are you so pissed at white people? I'm not made at blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not pissed at white people. Show me one time I have said I was angry at you poor pitiful people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's plain for everyone to see how pissed off you are at whites. You're so frustrated about it that you can't write a post without tossing in a schoolyard insult about whites, and you actually think that it hurts us. Lamer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only that frustrates me about whites is how they smell like wet dog.
Click to expand...

LOL the smelliest people I have ever encountered are old black and white men in the supermarket. Whites do not smell like wet dogs, what a lying insult. Black men tend to wear so much cologne it is overbearing.


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> No, but you sure seem jealous of us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I pity you. Dont confuse that with jealousy. You have nothing for me to be jealous of. Look at you and look at me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why are you so pissed at white people? I'm not made at blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a fucking racist. Why would A be jealous of whites? Only a dumb ass white racist would say we are jealous of whites. Do whites like you even think before the air phonetically comes out of your mouth in such sounds? I see no reason to be jealous of a group of people so weak they make laws excluding everyone else then brag like it's a major accomplishment because they achieved more than those they did not allow to compete.
Click to expand...

If you weren’t jealous of whites you wouldn’t be so pissed off at them.


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, but you sure seem jealous of us.
> 
> 
> 
> I pity you. Dont confuse that with jealousy. You have nothing for me to be jealous of. Look at you and look at me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why are you so pissed at white people? I'm not made at blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not pissed at white people. Show me one time I have said I was angry at you poor pitiful people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's plain for everyone to see how pissed off you are at whites. You're so frustrated about it that you can't write a post without tossing in a schoolyard insult about whites, and you actually think that it hurts us. Lamer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? If he's mad at whites, so? Who cares? We ain't here to cater to your white feelings. All you do is post schoolyard insults then cry when you get your punk ass slapped back. Whiner.
Click to expand...

You’re jealous of whites also.


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> No, but you sure seem jealous of us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I pity you. Dont confuse that with jealousy. You have nothing for me to be jealous of. Look at you and look at me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why are you so pissed at white people? I'm not made at blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a fucking racist. Why would A be jealous of whites? Only a dumb ass white racist would say we are jealous of whites. Do whites like you even think before the air phonetically comes out of your mouth in such sounds? I see no reason to be jealous of a group of people so weak they make laws excluding everyone else then brag like it's a major accomplishment because they achieved more than those they did not allow to compete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you weren’t jealous of whites you wouldn’t be so pissed off at them.
Click to expand...


That's not how this works. I recognize you must tell yourself this, but we are pissed because of you racism,  Using your "logic"  whites are jealous of Muslims.


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I pity you. Dont confuse that with jealousy. You have nothing for me to be jealous of. Look at you and look at me.
> 
> 
> 
> Then why are you so pissed at white people? I'm not made at blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not pissed at white people. Show me one time I have said I was angry at you poor pitiful people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's plain for everyone to see how pissed off you are at whites. You're so frustrated about it that you can't write a post without tossing in a schoolyard insult about whites, and you actually think that it hurts us. Lamer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? If he's mad at whites, so? Who cares? We ain't here to cater to your white feelings. All you do is post schoolyard insults then cry when you get your punk ass slapped back. Whiner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re jealous of whites also.
Click to expand...


What for? Because the government did not give me special rights for 188 years that no one else got?


----------



## 007

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, but you sure seem jealous of us.
> 
> 
> 
> I pity you. Dont confuse that with jealousy. You have nothing for me to be jealous of. Look at you and look at me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why are you so pissed at white people? I'm not made at blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a fucking racist. Why would A be jealous of whites? Only a dumb ass white racist would say we are jealous of whites. Do whites like you even think before the air phonetically comes out of your mouth in such sounds? I see no reason to be jealous of a group of people so weak they make laws excluding everyone else then brag like it's a major accomplishment because they achieved more than those they did not allow to compete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you weren’t jealous of whites you wouldn’t be so pissed off at them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not how this works. I recognize you must tell yourself this, but we are pissed because of you racism,  Using your "logic"  whites are jealous of Muslims.
Click to expand...

---------------------------------


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why are you so pissed at white people? I'm not made at blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not pissed at white people. Show me one time I have said I was angry at you poor pitiful people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's plain for everyone to see how pissed off you are at whites. You're so frustrated about it that you can't write a post without tossing in a schoolyard insult about whites, and you actually think that it hurts us. Lamer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? If he's mad at whites, so? Who cares? We ain't here to cater to your white feelings. All you do is post schoolyard insults then cry when you get your punk ass slapped back. Whiner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re jealous of whites also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What for? Because the government did not give me special rights for 188 years that no one else got?
Click to expand...

None of us got rights for 188 years


----------



## Asclepias

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> I would imagine a number your ancestors would be pretty flummoxed to hear you saying they couldn’t succeed back then, since they did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not white. I'm Black. We succeeded in spite of legislation designed to make up for the inferior work ethic of whites. Imagine if there had been a level field? I'm just asking doesnt it make you angry your ancestors needed that help and for more than 2 centuries?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks weren't the only workers during slavery. Most white people did not own slaves and did their own work.
Click to expand...

Blacks were the only workers that werent paid a salary. The white people that didnt own slaves were the equivalent of white trash today.


----------



## Asclepias

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I pity you. Dont confuse that with jealousy. You have nothing for me to be jealous of. Look at you and look at me.
> 
> 
> 
> Then why are you so pissed at white people? I'm not made at blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not pissed at white people. Show me one time I have said I was angry at you poor pitiful people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's plain for everyone to see how pissed off you are at whites. You're so frustrated about it that you can't write a post without tossing in a schoolyard insult about whites, and you actually think that it hurts us. Lamer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only that frustrates me about whites is how they smell like wet dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL the smelliest people I have ever encountered are old black and white men in the supermarket. Whites do not smell like wet dogs, what a lying insult. Black men tend to wear so much cologne it is overbearing.
Click to expand...

Whites smell like wet dog. There is even a commercial about it. Come on now.


----------



## Asclepias

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not pissed at white people. Show me one time I have said I was angry at you poor pitiful people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's plain for everyone to see how pissed off you are at whites. You're so frustrated about it that you can't write a post without tossing in a schoolyard insult about whites, and you actually think that it hurts us. Lamer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? If he's mad at whites, so? Who cares? We ain't here to cater to your white feelings. All you do is post schoolyard insults then cry when you get your punk ass slapped back. Whiner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re jealous of whites also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What for? Because the government did not give me special rights for 188 years that no one else got?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of us got rights for 188 years
Click to expand...

Theres never been a time when you didnt have more rights than a Black person.


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, but you sure seem jealous of us.
> 
> 
> 
> I pity you. Dont confuse that with jealousy. You have nothing for me to be jealous of. Look at you and look at me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why are you so pissed at white people? I'm not made at blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a fucking racist. Why would A be jealous of whites? Only a dumb ass white racist would say we are jealous of whites. Do whites like you even think before the air phonetically comes out of your mouth in such sounds? I see no reason to be jealous of a group of people so weak they make laws excluding everyone else then brag like it's a major accomplishment because they achieved more than those they did not allow to compete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you weren’t jealous of whites you wouldn’t be so pissed off at them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not how this works. I recognize you must tell yourself this, but we are pissed because of you racism,  Using your "logic"  whites are jealous of Muslims.
Click to expand...

You're pissed off at ALL white people. C'mon, man up.


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why are you so pissed at white people? I'm not made at blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not pissed at white people. Show me one time I have said I was angry at you poor pitiful people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's plain for everyone to see how pissed off you are at whites. You're so frustrated about it that you can't write a post without tossing in a schoolyard insult about whites, and you actually think that it hurts us. Lamer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? If he's mad at whites, so? Who cares? We ain't here to cater to your white feelings. All you do is post schoolyard insults then cry when you get your punk ass slapped back. Whiner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re jealous of whites also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What for? Because the government did not give me special rights for 188 years that no one else got?
Click to expand...

That's one aspect, yes.


----------



## MizMolly

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> I would imagine a number your ancestors would be pretty flummoxed to hear you saying they couldn’t succeed back then, since they did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not white. I'm Black. We succeeded in spite of legislation designed to make up for the inferior work ethic of whites. Imagine if there had been a level field? I'm just asking doesnt it make you angry your ancestors needed that help and for more than 2 centuries?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks weren't the only workers during slavery. Most white people did not own slaves and did their own work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks were the only workers that werent paid a salary. The white people that didnt own slaves were the equivalent of white trash today.
Click to expand...

So poor blacks today are black trash


----------



## MizMolly

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why are you so pissed at white people? I'm not made at blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not pissed at white people. Show me one time I have said I was angry at you poor pitiful people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's plain for everyone to see how pissed off you are at whites. You're so frustrated about it that you can't write a post without tossing in a schoolyard insult about whites, and you actually think that it hurts us. Lamer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only that frustrates me about whites is how they smell like wet dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL the smelliest people I have ever encountered are old black and white men in the supermarket. Whites do not smell like wet dogs, what a lying insult. Black men tend to wear so much cologne it is overbearing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites smell like wet dog. There is even a commercial about it. Come on now.
Click to expand...

Ridiculous


----------



## MizMolly

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's plain for everyone to see how pissed off you are at whites. You're so frustrated about it that you can't write a post without tossing in a schoolyard insult about whites, and you actually think that it hurts us. Lamer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So? If he's mad at whites, so? Who cares? We ain't here to cater to your white feelings. All you do is post schoolyard insults then cry when you get your punk ass slapped back. Whiner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re jealous of whites also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What for? Because the government did not give me special rights for 188 years that no one else got?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of us got rights for 188 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Theres never been a time when you didnt have more rights than a Black person.
Click to expand...

Bullshit, you have the same rights that i have


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I pity you. Dont confuse that with jealousy. You have nothing for me to be jealous of. Look at you and look at me.
> 
> 
> 
> Then why are you so pissed at white people? I'm not made at blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a fucking racist. Why would A be jealous of whites? Only a dumb ass white racist would say we are jealous of whites. Do whites like you even think before the air phonetically comes out of your mouth in such sounds? I see no reason to be jealous of a group of people so weak they make laws excluding everyone else then brag like it's a major accomplishment because they achieved more than those they did not allow to compete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you weren’t jealous of whites you wouldn’t be so pissed off at them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not how this works. I recognize you must tell yourself this, but we are pissed because of you racism,  Using your "logic"  whites are jealous of Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're pissed off at ALL white people. C'mon, man up.
Click to expand...


And if I am why would I be? Care to explain how blacks could actually be mad at whites?. No excuses. C'mon man, man up.


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not pissed at white people. Show me one time I have said I was angry at you poor pitiful people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's plain for everyone to see how pissed off you are at whites. You're so frustrated about it that you can't write a post without tossing in a schoolyard insult about whites, and you actually think that it hurts us. Lamer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? If he's mad at whites, so? Who cares? We ain't here to cater to your white feelings. All you do is post schoolyard insults then cry when you get your punk ass slapped back. Whiner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re jealous of whites also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What for? Because the government did not give me special rights for 188 years that no one else got?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's one aspect, yes.
Click to expand...


So you are admitting whites have received more handouts than anyone else and without the government handouts whites would be nothing. That whites are dependent on the government for everything and whites like you are crying because you want more free shit handed to you..

Thank you for finally owning up.


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why are you so pissed at white people? I'm not made at blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a fucking racist. Why would A be jealous of whites? Only a dumb ass white racist would say we are jealous of whites. Do whites like you even think before the air phonetically comes out of your mouth in such sounds? I see no reason to be jealous of a group of people so weak they make laws excluding everyone else then brag like it's a major accomplishment because they achieved more than those they did not allow to compete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you weren’t jealous of whites you wouldn’t be so pissed off at them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not how this works. I recognize you must tell yourself this, but we are pissed because of you racism,  Using your "logic"  whites are jealous of Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're pissed off at ALL white people. C'mon, man up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if I am why would I be? Care to explain how blacks could actually be mad at whites?. No excuses. C'mon man, man up.
Click to expand...

Just reading your posts everyone can tell that you hate all whites. According to you, all whites have benefitted from laws against blacks and that pisses you off. We smell like wet dog... You hate us all. Admit it.


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's plain for everyone to see how pissed off you are at whites. You're so frustrated about it that you can't write a post without tossing in a schoolyard insult about whites, and you actually think that it hurts us. Lamer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So? If he's mad at whites, so? Who cares? We ain't here to cater to your white feelings. All you do is post schoolyard insults then cry when you get your punk ass slapped back. Whiner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re jealous of whites also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What for? Because the government did not give me special rights for 188 years that no one else got?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's one aspect, yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you are admitting whites have received more handouts than anyone else and without the government handouts whites would be nothing. That whites are dependent on the government for everything and whites like you are crying because you want more free shit handed to you..
> 
> Thank you for finally owning up.
Click to expand...

You're pissed off because whites built a society for themselves and won't hand blacks everything on a silver platter. You have to work for what you want. Pass the word around your 'hood.


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a fucking racist. Why would A be jealous of whites? Only a dumb ass white racist would say we are jealous of whites. Do whites like you even think before the air phonetically comes out of your mouth in such sounds? I see no reason to be jealous of a group of people so weak they make laws excluding everyone else then brag like it's a major accomplishment because they achieved more than those they did not allow to compete.
> 
> 
> 
> If you weren’t jealous of whites you wouldn’t be so pissed off at them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not how this works. I recognize you must tell yourself this, but we are pissed because of you racism,  Using your "logic"  whites are jealous of Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're pissed off at ALL white people. C'mon, man up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if I am why would I be? Care to explain how blacks could actually be mad at whites?. No excuses. C'mon man, man up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just reading your posts everyone can tell that you hate all whites. According to you, all whites have benefitted from laws against blacks and that pisses you off. We smell like wet dog... You hate us all. Admit it.
Click to expand...


Look, your crying about me supposedly hating all whites doesn't affect me. You are a white racist, I don't give a fuck what you think I hate. Do you understand? If you don't, start understanding.


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So? If he's mad at whites, so? Who cares? We ain't here to cater to your white feelings. All you do is post schoolyard insults then cry when you get your punk ass slapped back. Whiner.
> 
> 
> 
> You’re jealous of whites also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What for? Because the government did not give me special rights for 188 years that no one else got?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's one aspect, yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you are admitting whites have received more handouts than anyone else and without the government handouts whites would be nothing. That whites are dependent on the government for everything and whites like you are crying because you want more free shit handed to you..
> 
> Thank you for finally owning up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're pissed off because whites built a society for themselves and won't hand blacks everything on a silver platter. You have to work for what you want. Pass the word around your 'hood.
Click to expand...


Since that didn't happen we'll just chalk your post up to the usual state of white racist delusions of grandeur.

*America's Wealth......From the Backs of Our Ancestors* 


Learn what work is white punk. We've always had to do it.


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you weren’t jealous of whites you wouldn’t be so pissed off at them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not how this works. I recognize you must tell yourself this, but we are pissed because of you racism,  Using your "logic"  whites are jealous of Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're pissed off at ALL white people. C'mon, man up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if I am why would I be? Care to explain how blacks could actually be mad at whites?. No excuses. C'mon man, man up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just reading your posts everyone can tell that you hate all whites. According to you, all whites have benefitted from laws against blacks and that pisses you off. We smell like wet dog... You hate us all. Admit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look, your crying about me supposedly hating all whites doesn't affect me. You are a white racist, I don't give a fuck what you think I hate. Do you understand? If you don't, start understanding.
Click to expand...

It's not about what I think, it's about you outwardly hating all whites. You might not care what ANYONE thinks, but you come off as hating all whites. Which is irrational. The vast majority of whites had and have nothing to do with what blacks have and are going through. But you hate us all anyways.


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You’re jealous of whites also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What for? Because the government did not give me special rights for 188 years that no one else got?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's one aspect, yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you are admitting whites have received more handouts than anyone else and without the government handouts whites would be nothing. That whites are dependent on the government for everything and whites like you are crying because you want more free shit handed to you..
> 
> Thank you for finally owning up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're pissed off because whites built a society for themselves and won't hand blacks everything on a silver platter. You have to work for what you want. Pass the word around your 'hood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since that didn't happen we'll just chalk your post up to the usual state of white racist delusions of grandeur.
> 
> *America's Wealth......From the Backs of Our Ancestors*
> 
> 
> Learn what work is white punk. We've always had to do it.
Click to expand...

It was whites who built the US, we brought blacks along to help out, and you all got a lot more out of this society than had you stayed in Africa. So you're welcome.


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not how this works. I recognize you must tell yourself this, but we are pissed because of you racism,  Using your "logic"  whites are jealous of Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> You're pissed off at ALL white people. C'mon, man up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if I am why would I be? Care to explain how blacks could actually be mad at whites?. No excuses. C'mon man, man up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just reading your posts everyone can tell that you hate all whites. According to you, all whites have benefitted from laws against blacks and that pisses you off. We smell like wet dog... You hate us all. Admit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look, your crying about me supposedly hating all whites doesn't affect me. You are a white racist, I don't give a fuck what you think I hate. Do you understand? If you don't, start understanding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not about what I think, it's about you outwardly hating all whites. You might not care what ANYONE thinks, but you come off as hating all whites. Which is irrational. The vast majority of whites had and have nothing to do with what blacks have and are going through. But you hate us all anyways.
Click to expand...


You are a white racist. I don't give a fuck what you and the other white racists in here think. You don't get to tone police boy. You'll accept what I say or you won't respond to what I say. Either way I don't give a damn. I'm not going to play the game you want to play and I don't give a damn if you think I hate all whites or not. I'll come off as I want to not the way you want me to. I know who I am.  The vast majority of whites stood by and let things happen and the vast majority of whites now still do. So fuck your excuses. What is irrational is your whining. Now explain to us why blacks could actually be mad at whites instead of crying about how I hate all whites. Man up.


----------



## Asclepias

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?
> 
> 
> 
> I would imagine a number your ancestors would be pretty flummoxed to hear you saying they couldn’t succeed back then, since they did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not white. I'm Black. We succeeded in spite of legislation designed to make up for the inferior work ethic of whites. Imagine if there had been a level field? I'm just asking doesnt it make you angry your ancestors needed that help and for more than 2 centuries?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks weren't the only workers during slavery. Most white people did not own slaves and did their own work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks were the only workers that werent paid a salary. The white people that didnt own slaves were the equivalent of white trash today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So poor blacks today are black trash
Click to expand...

No. Theyre Black not white. Your line of logic doesnt account for that.  Just because poor whites are white trash doesnt mean poor Blacks are Black trash.


----------



## Asclepias

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not pissed at white people. Show me one time I have said I was angry at you poor pitiful people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's plain for everyone to see how pissed off you are at whites. You're so frustrated about it that you can't write a post without tossing in a schoolyard insult about whites, and you actually think that it hurts us. Lamer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only that frustrates me about whites is how they smell like wet dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL the smelliest people I have ever encountered are old black and white men in the supermarket. Whites do not smell like wet dogs, what a lying insult. Black men tend to wear so much cologne it is overbearing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites smell like wet dog. There is even a commercial about it. Come on now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ridiculous
Click to expand...

You dont believe me?  Watch this all the way through.


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What for? Because the government did not give me special rights for 188 years that no one else got?
> 
> 
> 
> That's one aspect, yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you are admitting whites have received more handouts than anyone else and without the government handouts whites would be nothing. That whites are dependent on the government for everything and whites like you are crying because you want more free shit handed to you..
> 
> Thank you for finally owning up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're pissed off because whites built a society for themselves and won't hand blacks everything on a silver platter. You have to work for what you want. Pass the word around your 'hood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since that didn't happen we'll just chalk your post up to the usual state of white racist delusions of grandeur.
> 
> *America's Wealth......From the Backs of Our Ancestors*
> 
> 
> Learn what work is white punk. We've always had to do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was whites who built the US, we brought blacks along to help out, and you all got a lot more out of this society than had you stayed in Africa. So you're welcome.
Click to expand...


Didn't happen that way. The problem with dumb whites like you is that you don't understand that if things are different results are also. You are a tremendously stupid person. You think if blacks had stayed in Africa they would today be living in mud huts and poor. But the problem with that is Africa was doing quite well and if blacks had remained there, the colonization that ruined Africa probably wouldn't have taken place. Since whites could not figure out how to even farm the land more than likely the whites who came here may have died off. Without slaves, there wouldn't have been all the movement from Europe by whites.  Your family were serfs, you got the better deal.


----------



## Asclepias

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's one aspect, yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are admitting whites have received more handouts than anyone else and without the government handouts whites would be nothing. That whites are dependent on the government for everything and whites like you are crying because you want more free shit handed to you..
> 
> Thank you for finally owning up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're pissed off because whites built a society for themselves and won't hand blacks everything on a silver platter. You have to work for what you want. Pass the word around your 'hood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since that didn't happen we'll just chalk your post up to the usual state of white racist delusions of grandeur.
> 
> *America's Wealth......From the Backs of Our Ancestors*
> 
> 
> Learn what work is white punk. We've always had to do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was whites who built the US, we brought blacks along to help out, and you all got a lot more out of this society than had you stayed in Africa. So you're welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't happen that way. The problem with dumb whites like you is that you don't understand that if things are different results are also. You are a tremendously stupid person. You think if blacks had stayed in Africa they would today be living in mud hits and poor. But the problem with that is Africa was doing quite well and if blacks had remained there, the colonization that ruined Africa probably wouldn't have taken place. Since whites could not figure out how to even farm the land more than likely the whites who came here may have died off. Without slaves, there wouldn't have been all the movement from Europe by whites.  Your family were serfs, you got the better deal.
Click to expand...

The US would be just another penal colony without Blacks. Whites died by the thousands trying to do the work our ancestors did.


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're pissed off at ALL white people. C'mon, man up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if I am why would I be? Care to explain how blacks could actually be mad at whites?. No excuses. C'mon man, man up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just reading your posts everyone can tell that you hate all whites. According to you, all whites have benefitted from laws against blacks and that pisses you off. We smell like wet dog... You hate us all. Admit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look, your crying about me supposedly hating all whites doesn't affect me. You are a white racist, I don't give a fuck what you think I hate. Do you understand? If you don't, start understanding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not about what I think, it's about you outwardly hating all whites. You might not care what ANYONE thinks, but you come off as hating all whites. Which is irrational. The vast majority of whites had and have nothing to do with what blacks have and are going through. But you hate us all anyways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a white racist. I don't give a fuck what you and the other white racists in here think. You don't get to tone police boy. You'll accept what I say or you won't respond to what I say. Either way I don't give a damn. I'm not going to play the game you want to play and I don't give a damn if you think I hate all whites or not. I'll come off as I want to not the way you want me to. I know who I am.  The vast majority of whites stood by and let things happen and the vast majority of whites now still do. So fuck your excuses. What is irrational is your whining. Now explain to us why blacks could actually be mad at whites instead of crying about how I hate all whites. Man up.
Click to expand...

Your hatred seethes through your post, just thought you'd like to know. I'm not trying to change you, I don't care about that, I just wanted you to know how you come off, like a total white hating racist. Now why should anyone take anything you rant about seriously?


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Didn't happen that way. The problem with dumb whites like you is that you don't understand that if things are different results are also. You are a tremendously stupid person. You think if blacks had stayed in Africa they would today be living in mud huts and poor. But the problem with that is Africa was doing quite well and if blacks had remained there, the colonization that ruined Africa probably wouldn't have taken place. Since whites could not figure out how to even farm the land more than likely the whites who came here may have died off. Without slaves, there wouldn't have been all the movement from Europe by whites.  *Your family were serfs*, you got the better deal.


Wow, you remembered something, I'm impressed!! 

If whites weren't the architects of America, then how come they are on top?


----------



## IM2

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would imagine a number your ancestors would be pretty flummoxed to hear you saying they couldn’t succeed back then, since they did.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not white. I'm Black. We succeeded in spite of legislation designed to make up for the inferior work ethic of whites. Imagine if there had been a level field? I'm just asking doesnt it make you angry your ancestors needed that help and for more than 2 centuries?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks weren't the only workers during slavery. Most white people did not own slaves and did their own work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks were the only workers that werent paid a salary. The white people that didnt own slaves were the equivalent of white trash today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So poor blacks today are black trash
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Theyre Black not white. Your line of logic doesnt account for that.  Just because poor whites are white trash doesnt mean poor Blacks are Black trash.
Click to expand...


Molly thinks she can always substitute the word white for black and it means the same thing. Her entire argument is if you say whites did something she comes back with blacks did it too.


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if I am why would I be? Care to explain how blacks could actually be mad at whites?. No excuses. C'mon man, man up.
> 
> 
> 
> Just reading your posts everyone can tell that you hate all whites. According to you, all whites have benefitted from laws against blacks and that pisses you off. We smell like wet dog... You hate us all. Admit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look, your crying about me supposedly hating all whites doesn't affect me. You are a white racist, I don't give a fuck what you think I hate. Do you understand? If you don't, start understanding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not about what I think, it's about you outwardly hating all whites. You might not care what ANYONE thinks, but you come off as hating all whites. Which is irrational. The vast majority of whites had and have nothing to do with what blacks have and are going through. But you hate us all anyways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a white racist. I don't give a fuck what you and the other white racists in here think. You don't get to tone police boy. You'll accept what I say or you won't respond to what I say. Either way I don't give a damn. I'm not going to play the game you want to play and I don't give a damn if you think I hate all whites or not. I'll come off as I want to not the way you want me to. I know who I am.  The vast majority of whites stood by and let things happen and the vast majority of whites now still do. So fuck your excuses. What is irrational is your whining. Now explain to us why blacks could actually be mad at whites instead of crying about how I hate all whites. Man up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your hatred seethes through your post, just thought you'd like to know. I'm not trying to change you, I don't care about that, I just wanted you to know how you come off, like a total white hating racist. Now why should anyone take anything you rant about seriously?
Click to expand...


You are a white racist, how I come off to you is what you deserve to get. Again, your attempts at tone policing is not going to stop anything. It doesn't matter how it's presented, because you'll say the same thing about how people hate all whites. That's your built in excuse so you can deny the truth. So how long are we going to wait for you to man up and explain why blacks could possibly be mad at whites?


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't happen that way. The problem with dumb whites like you is that you don't understand that if things are different results are also. You are a tremendously stupid person. You think if blacks had stayed in Africa they would today be living in mud huts and poor. But the problem with that is Africa was doing quite well and if blacks had remained there, the colonization that ruined Africa probably wouldn't have taken place. Since whites could not figure out how to even farm the land more than likely the whites who came here may have died off. Without slaves, there wouldn't have been all the movement from Europe by whites.  *Your family were serfs*, you got the better deal.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you remembered something, I'm impressed!!
> 
> If whites weren't the architects of America, then how come they are on top?
Click to expand...


I think A has explained that to you very well. Whites are the architects of nothing but a system that denied everybody but them to compete.


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just reading your posts everyone can tell that you hate all whites. According to you, all whites have benefitted from laws against blacks and that pisses you off. We smell like wet dog... You hate us all. Admit it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look, your crying about me supposedly hating all whites doesn't affect me. You are a white racist, I don't give a fuck what you think I hate. Do you understand? If you don't, start understanding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not about what I think, it's about you outwardly hating all whites. You might not care what ANYONE thinks, but you come off as hating all whites. Which is irrational. The vast majority of whites had and have nothing to do with what blacks have and are going through. But you hate us all anyways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a white racist. I don't give a fuck what you and the other white racists in here think. You don't get to tone police boy. You'll accept what I say or you won't respond to what I say. Either way I don't give a damn. I'm not going to play the game you want to play and I don't give a damn if you think I hate all whites or not. I'll come off as I want to not the way you want me to. I know who I am.  The vast majority of whites stood by and let things happen and the vast majority of whites now still do. So fuck your excuses. What is irrational is your whining. Now explain to us why blacks could actually be mad at whites instead of crying about how I hate all whites. Man up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your hatred seethes through your post, just thought you'd like to know. I'm not trying to change you, I don't care about that, I just wanted you to know how you come off, like a total white hating racist. Now why should anyone take anything you rant about seriously?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a white racist, how I come off to you is what you deserve to get. Again, your attempts at tone policing is not going to stop anything. It doesn't matter how it's presented, because you'll say the same thing about how people hate all whites. That's your built in excuse so you can deny the truth. So how long are we going to wait for you to man up and explain why blacks could possibly be mad at whites?
Click to expand...

I dunno why blacks would be mad at whites. We brought you over, freed you, gave you equal rights, you can go for the "American Dream"... Compared to Africa, you have it really good here. So why ARE you so mad?


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't happen that way. The problem with dumb whites like you is that you don't understand that if things are different results are also. You are a tremendously stupid person. You think if blacks had stayed in Africa they would today be living in mud huts and poor. But the problem with that is Africa was doing quite well and if blacks had remained there, the colonization that ruined Africa probably wouldn't have taken place. Since whites could not figure out how to even farm the land more than likely the whites who came here may have died off. Without slaves, there wouldn't have been all the movement from Europe by whites.  *Your family were serfs*, you got the better deal.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you remembered something, I'm impressed!!
> 
> If whites weren't the architects of America, then how come they are on top?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think A has explained that to you very well. Whites are the architects of nothing but a system that denied everybody but them to compete.
Click to expand...

Whites built themselves a society for whites at the start, yes. But things have changed and whites for the large majority accept other races now. You're mad at history. get over it.

As for Asslipper, he's completely gone loco.


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look, your crying about me supposedly hating all whites doesn't affect me. You are a white racist, I don't give a fuck what you think I hate. Do you understand? If you don't, start understanding.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not about what I think, it's about you outwardly hating all whites. You might not care what ANYONE thinks, but you come off as hating all whites. Which is irrational. The vast majority of whites had and have nothing to do with what blacks have and are going through. But you hate us all anyways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a white racist. I don't give a fuck what you and the other white racists in here think. You don't get to tone police boy. You'll accept what I say or you won't respond to what I say. Either way I don't give a damn. I'm not going to play the game you want to play and I don't give a damn if you think I hate all whites or not. I'll come off as I want to not the way you want me to. I know who I am.  The vast majority of whites stood by and let things happen and the vast majority of whites now still do. So fuck your excuses. What is irrational is your whining. Now explain to us why blacks could actually be mad at whites instead of crying about how I hate all whites. Man up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your hatred seethes through your post, just thought you'd like to know. I'm not trying to change you, I don't care about that, I just wanted you to know how you come off, like a total white hating racist. Now why should anyone take anything you rant about seriously?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a white racist, how I come off to you is what you deserve to get. Again, your attempts at tone policing is not going to stop anything. It doesn't matter how it's presented, because you'll say the same thing about how people hate all whites. That's your built in excuse so you can deny the truth. So how long are we going to wait for you to man up and explain why blacks could possibly be mad at whites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dunno why blacks would be mad at whites. We brought you over, freed you, gave you equal rights, you can go for the "American Dream"... Compared to Africa, you have it really good here. So why ARE you so mad?
Click to expand...


Did you read what you posted? Are you serious?


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't happen that way. The problem with dumb whites like you is that you don't understand that if things are different results are also. You are a tremendously stupid person. You think if blacks had stayed in Africa they would today be living in mud huts and poor. But the problem with that is Africa was doing quite well and if blacks had remained there, the colonization that ruined Africa probably wouldn't have taken place. Since whites could not figure out how to even farm the land more than likely the whites who came here may have died off. Without slaves, there wouldn't have been all the movement from Europe by whites.  *Your family were serfs*, you got the better deal.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you remembered something, I'm impressed!!
> 
> If whites weren't the architects of America, then how come they are on top?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think A has explained that to you very well. Whites are the architects of nothing but a system that denied everybody but them to compete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites built themselves a society for whites at the start, yes. But things have changed and whites for the large majority accept other races now. You're mad at history. get over it.
> 
> As for Asslipper, he's completely gone loco.
Click to expand...


You are loco. A is correct. Na, I'm not mad at history son. You are just retarded.

And too scared to face the truth of why blacks could be angry at whites. You are unable to man up. You've got no balls. You sit down to pee.


----------



## Asclepias

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not about what I think, it's about you outwardly hating all whites. You might not care what ANYONE thinks, but you come off as hating all whites. Which is irrational. The vast majority of whites had and have nothing to do with what blacks have and are going through. But you hate us all anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a white racist. I don't give a fuck what you and the other white racists in here think. You don't get to tone police boy. You'll accept what I say or you won't respond to what I say. Either way I don't give a damn. I'm not going to play the game you want to play and I don't give a damn if you think I hate all whites or not. I'll come off as I want to not the way you want me to. I know who I am.  The vast majority of whites stood by and let things happen and the vast majority of whites now still do. So fuck your excuses. What is irrational is your whining. Now explain to us why blacks could actually be mad at whites instead of crying about how I hate all whites. Man up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your hatred seethes through your post, just thought you'd like to know. I'm not trying to change you, I don't care about that, I just wanted you to know how you come off, like a total white hating racist. Now why should anyone take anything you rant about seriously?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a white racist, how I come off to you is what you deserve to get. Again, your attempts at tone policing is not going to stop anything. It doesn't matter how it's presented, because you'll say the same thing about how people hate all whites. That's your built in excuse so you can deny the truth. So how long are we going to wait for you to man up and explain why blacks could possibly be mad at whites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dunno why blacks would be mad at whites. We brought you over, freed you, gave you equal rights, you can go for the "American Dream"... Compared to Africa, you have it really good here. So why ARE you so mad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you read what you posted? Are you serious?
Click to expand...

Taz is considered low class white trash even among white trash. Nothing he says will make any sense.


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not about what I think, it's about you outwardly hating all whites. You might not care what ANYONE thinks, but you come off as hating all whites. Which is irrational. The vast majority of whites had and have nothing to do with what blacks have and are going through. But you hate us all anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a white racist. I don't give a fuck what you and the other white racists in here think. You don't get to tone police boy. You'll accept what I say or you won't respond to what I say. Either way I don't give a damn. I'm not going to play the game you want to play and I don't give a damn if you think I hate all whites or not. I'll come off as I want to not the way you want me to. I know who I am.  The vast majority of whites stood by and let things happen and the vast majority of whites now still do. So fuck your excuses. What is irrational is your whining. Now explain to us why blacks could actually be mad at whites instead of crying about how I hate all whites. Man up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your hatred seethes through your post, just thought you'd like to know. I'm not trying to change you, I don't care about that, I just wanted you to know how you come off, like a total white hating racist. Now why should anyone take anything you rant about seriously?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a white racist, how I come off to you is what you deserve to get. Again, your attempts at tone policing is not going to stop anything. It doesn't matter how it's presented, because you'll say the same thing about how people hate all whites. That's your built in excuse so you can deny the truth. So how long are we going to wait for you to man up and explain why blacks could possibly be mad at whites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dunno why blacks would be mad at whites. We brought you over, freed you, gave you equal rights, you can go for the "American Dream"... Compared to Africa, you have it really good here. So why ARE you so mad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you read what you posted? Are you serious?
Click to expand...

Everyone went through hard times, even whites, to make it in America, and to make America what it is today. You just want to bitch at history.


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't happen that way. The problem with dumb whites like you is that you don't understand that if things are different results are also. You are a tremendously stupid person. You think if blacks had stayed in Africa they would today be living in mud huts and poor. But the problem with that is Africa was doing quite well and if blacks had remained there, the colonization that ruined Africa probably wouldn't have taken place. Since whites could not figure out how to even farm the land more than likely the whites who came here may have died off. Without slaves, there wouldn't have been all the movement from Europe by whites.  *Your family were serfs*, you got the better deal.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you remembered something, I'm impressed!!
> 
> If whites weren't the architects of America, then how come they are on top?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think A has explained that to you very well. Whites are the architects of nothing but a system that denied everybody but them to compete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites built themselves a society for whites at the start, yes. But things have changed and whites for the large majority accept other races now. You're mad at history. get over it.
> 
> As for Asslipper, he's completely gone loco.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are loco. A is correct. Na, I'm not mad at history son. You are just retarded.
> 
> And too scared to face the truth of why blacks could be angry at whites. You are unable to man up. You've got no balls. You sit down to pee.
Click to expand...

So educate me, why are blacks like you mad at whites?


----------



## Taz

Asclepias said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a white racist. I don't give a fuck what you and the other white racists in here think. You don't get to tone police boy. You'll accept what I say or you won't respond to what I say. Either way I don't give a damn. I'm not going to play the game you want to play and I don't give a damn if you think I hate all whites or not. I'll come off as I want to not the way you want me to. I know who I am.  The vast majority of whites stood by and let things happen and the vast majority of whites now still do. So fuck your excuses. What is irrational is your whining. Now explain to us why blacks could actually be mad at whites instead of crying about how I hate all whites. Man up.
> 
> 
> 
> Your hatred seethes through your post, just thought you'd like to know. I'm not trying to change you, I don't care about that, I just wanted you to know how you come off, like a total white hating racist. Now why should anyone take anything you rant about seriously?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a white racist, how I come off to you is what you deserve to get. Again, your attempts at tone policing is not going to stop anything. It doesn't matter how it's presented, because you'll say the same thing about how people hate all whites. That's your built in excuse so you can deny the truth. So how long are we going to wait for you to man up and explain why blacks could possibly be mad at whites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dunno why blacks would be mad at whites. We brought you over, freed you, gave you equal rights, you can go for the "American Dream"... Compared to Africa, you have it really good here. So why ARE you so mad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you read what you posted? Are you serious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Taz is considered low class white trash even among white trash. Nothing he says will make any sense.
Click to expand...

Says the laughing black gnome, Asslipper.


----------



## MizMolly

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would imagine a number your ancestors would be pretty flummoxed to hear you saying they couldn’t succeed back then, since they did.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not white. I'm Black. We succeeded in spite of legislation designed to make up for the inferior work ethic of whites. Imagine if there had been a level field? I'm just asking doesnt it make you angry your ancestors needed that help and for more than 2 centuries?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks weren't the only workers during slavery. Most white people did not own slaves and did their own work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks were the only workers that werent paid a salary. The white people that didnt own slaves were the equivalent of white trash today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So poor blacks today are black trash
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Theyre Black not white. Your line of logic doesnt account for that.  Just because poor whites are white trash doesnt mean poor Blacks are Black trash.
Click to expand...

Just because there are poor whites, that doesnt make them trash. I have seen poor black neighborhoods here, much trashier than the poor white neighborhoods


----------



## MizMolly

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's plain for everyone to see how pissed off you are at whites. You're so frustrated about it that you can't write a post without tossing in a schoolyard insult about whites, and you actually think that it hurts us. Lamer.
> 
> 
> 
> The only that frustrates me about whites is how they smell like wet dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL the smelliest people I have ever encountered are old black and white men in the supermarket. Whites do not smell like wet dogs, what a lying insult. Black men tend to wear so much cologne it is overbearing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites smell like wet dog. There is even a commercial about it. Come on now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ridiculous
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont believe me?  Watch this all the way through.
Click to expand...

Its a tide commercial. It isnt what you dream it to be. Your dirty socks and underwear smell good? Lol


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not white. I'm Black. We succeeded in spite of legislation designed to make up for the inferior work ethic of whites. Imagine if there had been a level field? I'm just asking doesnt it make you angry your ancestors needed that help and for more than 2 centuries?
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks weren't the only workers during slavery. Most white people did not own slaves and did their own work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks were the only workers that werent paid a salary. The white people that didnt own slaves were the equivalent of white trash today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So poor blacks today are black trash
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Theyre Black not white. Your line of logic doesnt account for that.  Just because poor whites are white trash doesnt mean poor Blacks are Black trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Molly thinks she can always substitute the word white for black and it means the same thing. Her entire argument is if you say whites did something she comes back with blacks did it too.
Click to expand...

How do figure poor whites are trash but not poor blacks? There are trashy people of all races. The ghettos are the worse.


----------



## Asclepias

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not white. I'm Black. We succeeded in spite of legislation designed to make up for the inferior work ethic of whites. Imagine if there had been a level field? I'm just asking doesnt it make you angry your ancestors needed that help and for more than 2 centuries?
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks weren't the only workers during slavery. Most white people did not own slaves and did their own work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks were the only workers that werent paid a salary. The white people that didnt own slaves were the equivalent of white trash today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So poor blacks today are black trash
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Theyre Black not white. Your line of logic doesnt account for that.  Just because poor whites are white trash doesnt mean poor Blacks are Black trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just because there are poor whites, that doesnt make them trash. I have seen poor black neighborhoods here, much trashier than the poor white neighborhoods
Click to expand...

Every poor white neighborhood I have seen is filled with white trash and trashier than the poor Black neighborhoods I grew up in.


----------



## Asclepias

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only that frustrates me about whites is how they smell like wet dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL the smelliest people I have ever encountered are old black and white men in the supermarket. Whites do not smell like wet dogs, what a lying insult. Black men tend to wear so much cologne it is overbearing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites smell like wet dog. There is even a commercial about it. Come on now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ridiculous
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont believe me?  Watch this all the way through.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a tide commercial. It isnt what you dream it to be. Your dirty socks and underwear smell good? Lol
Click to expand...

Its a Tide commercial that says...."Now I dont smell like wet dog"  You said that it was ridiculous yet there it is in the commercial you claimed didnt exist.


----------



## IM2

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL the smelliest people I have ever encountered are old black and white men in the supermarket. Whites do not smell like wet dogs, what a lying insult. Black men tend to wear so much cologne it is overbearing.
> 
> 
> 
> Whites smell like wet dog. There is even a commercial about it. Come on now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ridiculous
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont believe me?  Watch this all the way through.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a tide commercial. It isnt what you dream it to be. Your dirty socks and underwear smell good? Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a Tide commercial that says...."Now I dont smell like wet dog"  You said that it was ridiculous yet there it is in the commercial you claimed didnt exist.
Click to expand...


The lady in the commercial does say that.


----------



## IM2

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks weren't the only workers during slavery. Most white people did not own slaves and did their own work.
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks were the only workers that werent paid a salary. The white people that didnt own slaves were the equivalent of white trash today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So poor blacks today are black trash
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Theyre Black not white. Your line of logic doesnt account for that.  Just because poor whites are white trash doesnt mean poor Blacks are Black trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just because there are poor whites, that doesnt make them trash. I have seen poor black neighborhoods here, much trashier than the poor white neighborhoods
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every poor white neighborhood I have seen is filled with white trash and trashier than the poor Black neighborhoods I grew up in.
Click to expand...


Actually I grew up in a poor mostly black neighborhood and the worst eyesore, the trashiest property in the neighborhood, was one owned by a white family. It stunk up the block and pretty much looked like the local landfill. Yet they were still racists and thought they were better than blacks.


----------



## toobfreak

Asclepias said:


> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?




*ANOTHER POINTLESS, HATE-LACED, RACIST TROLLING THREAD* you all have been roped into by the OP using his usual false premises attacking whites for a condition never seen in any nation in the history of the planet-- -- -- that any country founded by its people should somehow make itself disadvantaged against themselves somehow in order to make it equally advantaged for every other race on the planet!  That when Germans created Germany, that they should have made it equally advantaged for the Spanish, the Swiss and the Mozambique?  That when the Ethiopians create their country, they should have made it equally advantaged for the Vikings, the Norse and the Russians?  The OP needs a brain transplant.

It makes no sense and reflects a fantasy condition festered in the turgid sewers of the OP's diseased racist philosophy----  to eternally blame others for his own lack of accomplishment.

That the northern Europeans came here to create AMERICA, at a time when they were *inventing the printing press and the optical lens* among classical music and other elements of civilized culture:





that somehow we today three centuries later should feel bad and remorse that somehow we had the "advantage" and "head-start"       over Africans of their day who at that same time their chief accomplishments were painting their butts with plant pigments, stretching their necks and lips, and making sharper stone spear tips.





Oh the horror of it all, that these tribal savages didn't have the same advantages of the Europeans!  At a time of Johann Sebastian Bach, Newton and Kepler formulating theories on the universe, they dared take a "300 year head start" over primitives walking around butt naked in their bare feet living in thatched huts.

That somehow we should feel bad that as racial and cultural awareness grew out of the practices of the past, that whites tilted the board in black's favor (affirmative action) so that today in the 21st century, most blacks have been helped to arrive at the same place as their white counterparts as equals despite starting out far behind in the Stone Age while Europeans were riding in horse driven carriages reading William Shakespeare and creating stained glass masterpieces!





Offhand, I'd say Blacks got by far the better deal and benefited far more from western civilization and indoctrination than the people who actually created it all!   Apologize?  Feel bad?  Ashamed?

YOU GOTTA BE FREAKING KIDDING ME.   Enough of the BS

The OP is nothing but an ignorant race baiter and you all have been duped by him again into feeling bad for what you ought to be commended for.  Expecting reason, consensus and logic from the OP in conceding these points makes about as much sense as expecting a scorpion to be a good bed buddy for you.


----------



## IM2

The people above bathed 2 times in their lifetimes.  The third time they where were bathed was at death.






Now you can search to find old pictures rural tribal people. But...….















 And the there is  this…









Actual cities.

And this...









It is said the man on the right was the richest man in history. He ain't white.

The only fantasy here is what you whites believe . For if you guys had been so advanced, so rich and so great you wouldn't have needed to colonize other nations to make money. You did so because Europe didn't have shit but the bubonic plague.


----------



## IM2

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a white racist. I don't give a fuck what you and the other white racists in here think. You don't get to tone police boy. You'll accept what I say or you won't respond to what I say. Either way I don't give a damn. I'm not going to play the game you want to play and I don't give a damn if you think I hate all whites or not. I'll come off as I want to not the way you want me to. I know who I am.  The vast majority of whites stood by and let things happen and the vast majority of whites now still do. So fuck your excuses. What is irrational is your whining. Now explain to us why blacks could actually be mad at whites instead of crying about how I hate all whites. Man up.
> 
> 
> 
> Your hatred seethes through your post, just thought you'd like to know. I'm not trying to change you, I don't care about that, I just wanted you to know how you come off, like a total white hating racist. Now why should anyone take anything you rant about seriously?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a white racist, how I come off to you is what you deserve to get. Again, your attempts at tone policing is not going to stop anything. It doesn't matter how it's presented, because you'll say the same thing about how people hate all whites. That's your built in excuse so you can deny the truth. So how long are we going to wait for you to man up and explain why blacks could possibly be mad at whites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dunno why blacks would be mad at whites. We brought you over, freed you, gave you equal rights, you can go for the "American Dream"... Compared to Africa, you have it really good here. So why ARE you so mad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you read what you posted? Are you serious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone went through hard times, even whites, to make it in America, and to make America what it is today. You just want to bitch at history.
Click to expand...


Not how it happened. I know you have to lie to yourself, but you need to just lie to yourself and stop trying to tell me how your lie is the way things are.


----------



## MizMolly

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL the smelliest people I have ever encountered are old black and white men in the supermarket. Whites do not smell like wet dogs, what a lying insult. Black men tend to wear so much cologne it is overbearing.
> 
> 
> 
> Whites smell like wet dog. There is even a commercial about it. Come on now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ridiculous
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont believe me?  Watch this all the way through.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a tide commercial. It isnt what you dream it to be. Your dirty socks and underwear smell good? Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a Tide commercial that says...."Now I dont smell like wet dog"  You said that it was ridiculous yet there it is in the commercial you claimed didnt exist.
Click to expand...

Oh, so one woman who said that means all whites smell like wet dogs? Shall we stereotype blacks more? You seem to think all whites are alike.


----------



## AveryJarhman

Asclepias said:


> that the founding fathers and subsequent leadership had to construct a system that gave them a 300 plus year head start here in the US?  If you count the years of enslavement of Blacks. The laws against Blacks reading. The Vagrancy laws. The Jim Crow laws. etc etc arent you kind of pissed off that your white leadership thought so very very little of your ability to succeed on a level playing field?



*#TheLargerIssue #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth*

Hello, Asclepias. Please correct me if I am wrong, though I get the impression you are upset with our American neighbors who created, funded and then WILLFULLY IGNORED America's current *CHILD CARE* PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS, aka America's potentially life scarring SYSTEMIC & GENERATIONAL Culture of Black or African American Child Abuse, Emotional Neglect and Maltreatment that evolved from America's multi-generational, ignorant, once legal Culture of Racism!

I am referring to a Culture of Child Abuse, Emotional Neglect, Abandonment and Maltreatment responsible for popular American urban story-TRUTH-tellers and 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victims the late Tupac Shakur (born 1971) and Mr. Barack "My Brother's Keeper" Obama White House guest and friend Kendrick Lamar (born 1987) vividly describing in their American art and interviews the "T.H.U.G.L.I.F.E." and "Good Kid, m.A.A.d. City" Child Abuse Cultures prevalent in far too many American communities.

Asclepias, I am referring to a Culture of Systemic and Generational CHILD ABUSE that THROUGH NO FAULT OF THEIR OWN, deprived Tupac and Kendrick, their childhood friends, as well as many of their elementary and JHS classmates from experiencing a SAFE, fairly or wonderfully happy American kid childhood.

Sadly, the traumatic, potentially life-scarring Criminal Child Abuse and Emotional Abandonment each of these men speaks about experiencing during a critical period of human/childhood development, resulted with them maturing into emotionally ill adults revealing in public they’ve been experiencing acute depression as well as Suic*dal Thoughts for most of their lives.

The same Culture of African American Child Abuse, Neglect and Maltreatment that for near 40 years has been inspiring significant numbers of popular urban story-TRUTH-tellers to compose and promote American music art HATEFULLY informing our world that American girls, women and MOTHERS of African descent should be viewed as less than human *itches, *hores, 'hoes' or "THOTS" unworthy of being treated with basic human respect. (THOT = "That Hoe Over There")

Unfortunately, it's plainly evident Kendrick, Tupac as well as untold numbers of American children are being raised, nurtured and socialized by moms experiencing some type of illness preventing and impeding them from embracing and following their innate, natural maternal instinct to protect their child or children from harm.

Asclepias, perhaps I'm wrong but **something** is preventing significant numbers of black or American moms of African descent from recognizing that placing *ABOVE ALL ELSE* the emotional well being of our Nation's most precious and cherished assets, will most likely result with a fairly or wonderfully happy child maturing into a reasonably responsible teen and adult citizen caring about their own well being *(*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic!de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*)*, as well as embracing compassion, empathy and respect for their peaceful or less fortunate neighbors.
___




The late 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victim Tupac Shakur's Child Abuse, Emotional Neglect, Abandonment & Maltreatment concept:

T.H.U.G.L.I.F.E. - "The Hate U Give Little Infants Fvvks *EVERYONE"* ~Tupac Shakur

“We need more people who care; you know what I’m saying? We need more women, mothers, fathers, we need more of that…” ~Tupac Shakur, American urban story-TRUTH-teller
___
Asclepias, now that 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victim-survivor Oprah Winfrey LOUDLY addressed our Nation's *CHILD CARE* PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS, will YOU, a responsible, caring American citizen join Oprah & Dr. Nadine Burke Harris, MD, pediatrician & CEO of 'The Center For Youth Wellness', in passionately calling for a National MOVEMENT educating American & foreign born primary child caregivers about a potentially life scarring medical disease/condition:

"Childhood Trauma" aka
"Adverse Childhood Experiences" (#ACEs)
___
During a March 11, 2018 '60 Minutes' segment titled, "Treating Trauma," Oprah Winfrey, a 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victim-survivor shared knowledge regarding America's easily PREVENTABLE, though potentially life scarring *CHILD CARE* PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS.

Knowledge Oprah exuberantly declares is a "game changer."

Video search terms: "Oprah Winfrey Dancing On Table Tops, Fixing The 'Hole In Your Soul'"






___
Asclepias, I look forward to reading your reply, with hopes of intelligently discussing SOLUTIONS for PREVENTING large numbers of our Nation's most precious and cherished assets from experiencing, THROUGH NO FAULT OF THEIR OWN, a traumatic, potentially life scarring childhood and teen upbringing fraught with Struggles, PAIN, Hardships, COMMUNITY FEAR, Frustrations, Uncertainty, Depression, Sorrow, Sadness, Torment, Demeaning Government Handouts, Resentment, HATE and COMMUNITY VIOLENCE!

Video search terms: 'Exposing "PRO BLACK" Modus Operandi, Logic, Fvvkery, Savagery, White Supremacy' ~Mrs. Princella Clark-Carr


Video search terms: "Dysfunctional 'PRO BLACK' American Logic Succinctly Explained By Social Commentator Mr. David Carroll"


Peace.
___
*American *(Children)* Lives Matter*; Take Pride In Parenting; *End Our National Epidemic of Child Abuse and Neglect*; End Community Violence, Police Anxiety & Educator's Frustrations


----------



## Asclepias

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites smell like wet dog. There is even a commercial about it. Come on now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridiculous
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont believe me?  Watch this all the way through.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a tide commercial. It isnt what you dream it to be. Your dirty socks and underwear smell good? Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a Tide commercial that says...."Now I dont smell like wet dog"  You said that it was ridiculous yet there it is in the commercial you claimed didnt exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, so one woman who said that means all whites smell like wet dogs? Shall we stereotype blacks more? You seem to think all whites are alike.
Click to expand...

You claimed it wasnt true. I pointed out that there was a commercial about it. Do you think the commercial just made that up or its something that is commonly known?

I have no problem with who you stereotype. I expect you to do that anyway.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks were the only workers that werent paid a salary. The white people that didnt own slaves were the equivalent of white trash today.
> 
> 
> 
> So poor blacks today are black trash
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Theyre Black not white. Your line of logic doesnt account for that.  Just because poor whites are white trash doesnt mean poor Blacks are Black trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just because there are poor whites, that doesnt make them trash. I have seen poor black neighborhoods here, much trashier than the poor white neighborhoods
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every poor white neighborhood I have seen is filled with white trash and trashier than the poor Black neighborhoods I grew up in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I grew up in a poor mostly black neighborhood and the worst eyesore, the trashiest property in the neighborhood, was one owned by a white family. It stunk up the block and pretty much looked like the local landfill. Yet they were still racists and thought they were better than blacks.
Click to expand...

Bullshit. Now who is lying?


----------



## MizMolly

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ridiculous
> 
> 
> 
> You dont believe me?  Watch this all the way through.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a tide commercial. It isnt what you dream it to be. Your dirty socks and underwear smell good? Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a Tide commercial that says...."Now I dont smell like wet dog"  You said that it was ridiculous yet there it is in the commercial you claimed didnt exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, so one woman who said that means all whites smell like wet dogs? Shall we stereotype blacks more? You seem to think all whites are alike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You claimed it wasnt true. I pointed out that there was a commercial about it. Do you think the commercial just made that up or its something that is commonly known?
> 
> I have no problem with who you stereotype. I expect you to do that anyway.
Click to expand...

Did you not get the gist of the commercial? It was because her clothes werent getting clean.


----------



## MizMolly

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ridiculous
> 
> 
> 
> You dont believe me?  Watch this all the way through.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a tide commercial. It isnt what you dream it to be. Your dirty socks and underwear smell good? Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a Tide commercial that says...."Now I dont smell like wet dog"  You said that it was ridiculous yet there it is in the commercial you claimed didnt exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, so one woman who said that means all whites smell like wet dogs? Shall we stereotype blacks more? You seem to think all whites are alike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You claimed it wasnt true. I pointed out that there was a commercial about it. Do you think the commercial just made that up or its something that is commonly known?
> 
> I have no problem with who you stereotype. I expect you to do that anyway.
Click to expand...

I don't stereotype, but you certainly do and other blacks yet they cry when they are sterotyped


----------



## Asclepias

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You dont believe me?  Watch this all the way through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a tide commercial. It isnt what you dream it to be. Your dirty socks and underwear smell good? Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a Tide commercial that says...."Now I dont smell like wet dog"  You said that it was ridiculous yet there it is in the commercial you claimed didnt exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, so one woman who said that means all whites smell like wet dogs? Shall we stereotype blacks more? You seem to think all whites are alike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You claimed it wasnt true. I pointed out that there was a commercial about it. Do you think the commercial just made that up or its something that is commonly known?
> 
> I have no problem with who you stereotype. I expect you to do that anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you not get the gist of the commercial? It was because her clothes werent getting clean.
Click to expand...

She said now* I* dont smell like wet dog. She didnt say now my clothes dont smell like wet dog. Now that you have deflected can you answer my question? 

Do you think the commercial just made that up or its something that is commonly known?


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your hatred seethes through your post, just thought you'd like to know. I'm not trying to change you, I don't care about that, I just wanted you to know how you come off, like a total white hating racist. Now why should anyone take anything you rant about seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a white racist, how I come off to you is what you deserve to get. Again, your attempts at tone policing is not going to stop anything. It doesn't matter how it's presented, because you'll say the same thing about how people hate all whites. That's your built in excuse so you can deny the truth. So how long are we going to wait for you to man up and explain why blacks could possibly be mad at whites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dunno why blacks would be mad at whites. We brought you over, freed you, gave you equal rights, you can go for the "American Dream"... Compared to Africa, you have it really good here. So why ARE you so mad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you read what you posted? Are you serious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone went through hard times, even whites, to make it in America, and to make America what it is today. You just want to bitch at history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not how it happened. I know you have to lie to yourself, but you need to just lie to yourself and stop trying to tell me how your lie is the way things are.
Click to expand...

You are pathetic. So, now you believe whites never had it bad? If you are so successful, as you claim, you had it better than some whites so quit your lying.


----------



## Asclepias

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You dont believe me?  Watch this all the way through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a tide commercial. It isnt what you dream it to be. Your dirty socks and underwear smell good? Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a Tide commercial that says...."Now I dont smell like wet dog"  You said that it was ridiculous yet there it is in the commercial you claimed didnt exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, so one woman who said that means all whites smell like wet dogs? Shall we stereotype blacks more? You seem to think all whites are alike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You claimed it wasnt true. I pointed out that there was a commercial about it. Do you think the commercial just made that up or its something that is commonly known?
> 
> I have no problem with who you stereotype. I expect you to do that anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't stereotype, but you certainly do and other blacks yet they cry when they are sterotyped
Click to expand...

They should stop crying. Its in whites nature to stereotype.


----------



## MizMolly

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its a tide commercial. It isnt what you dream it to be. Your dirty socks and underwear smell good? Lol
> 
> 
> 
> Its a Tide commercial that says...."Now I dont smell like wet dog"  You said that it was ridiculous yet there it is in the commercial you claimed didnt exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, so one woman who said that means all whites smell like wet dogs? Shall we stereotype blacks more? You seem to think all whites are alike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You claimed it wasnt true. I pointed out that there was a commercial about it. Do you think the commercial just made that up or its something that is commonly known?
> 
> I have no problem with who you stereotype. I expect you to do that anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you not get the gist of the commercial? It was because her clothes werent getting clean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She said now* I* dont smell like wet dog. She didnt say now my clothes dont smell like wet dog. Now that you have deflected can you answer my question?
> 
> Do you think the commercial just made that up or its something that is commonly known?
Click to expand...

How lame, what was the commerial about? LAUNDRY SMELLING GOOD, because it wasn't clean before....your gloating is so stupid


----------



## MizMolly

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its a tide commercial. It isnt what you dream it to be. Your dirty socks and underwear smell good? Lol
> 
> 
> 
> Its a Tide commercial that says...."Now I dont smell like wet dog"  You said that it was ridiculous yet there it is in the commercial you claimed didnt exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, so one woman who said that means all whites smell like wet dogs? Shall we stereotype blacks more? You seem to think all whites are alike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You claimed it wasnt true. I pointed out that there was a commercial about it. Do you think the commercial just made that up or its something that is commonly known?
> 
> I have no problem with who you stereotype. I expect you to do that anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't stereotype, but you certainly do and other blacks yet they cry when they are sterotyped
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They should stop crying. Its in whites nature to stereotype.
Click to expand...

Where do you suppose those stereotypes came from?


----------



## Asclepias

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its a Tide commercial that says...."Now I dont smell like wet dog"  You said that it was ridiculous yet there it is in the commercial you claimed didnt exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so one woman who said that means all whites smell like wet dogs? Shall we stereotype blacks more? You seem to think all whites are alike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You claimed it wasnt true. I pointed out that there was a commercial about it. Do you think the commercial just made that up or its something that is commonly known?
> 
> I have no problem with who you stereotype. I expect you to do that anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you not get the gist of the commercial? It was because her clothes werent getting clean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She said now* I* dont smell like wet dog. She didnt say now my clothes dont smell like wet dog. Now that you have deflected can you answer my question?
> 
> Do you think the commercial just made that up or its something that is commonly known?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How lame, what was the commerial about? LAUNDRY SMELLING GOOD, because it wasn't clean before....your gloating is so stupid
Click to expand...

Stating a fact is not gloating. I would be laughing at you if I was gloating.  The facts are is that she said "now I dont smell like wet dog" She said her clothes had that yoga aroma. Two different things.


----------



## Asclepias

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its a Tide commercial that says...."Now I dont smell like wet dog"  You said that it was ridiculous yet there it is in the commercial you claimed didnt exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so one woman who said that means all whites smell like wet dogs? Shall we stereotype blacks more? You seem to think all whites are alike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You claimed it wasnt true. I pointed out that there was a commercial about it. Do you think the commercial just made that up or its something that is commonly known?
> 
> I have no problem with who you stereotype. I expect you to do that anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't stereotype, but you certainly do and other blacks yet they cry when they are sterotyped
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They should stop crying. Its in whites nature to stereotype.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you suppose those stereotypes came from?
Click to expand...

White insecurity and fear.


----------



## IM2

This is for Avery. You say the same thing every time.... Nothing.

*The math on Black out of wedlock births*
Ta-Nehisi Coates  Feb 17, 2009

TNC and others disputed that 7O percent of black children are born out of wedlock. Here is one source that supports that figure.

_Government statistics reveal that the percentage of all babies born to unwed mothers nationally rose to 32 percent in 1997 from only 5.3 percent in 1960. Among blacks nationally, 69 percent of births were to unwed mothers._

http://www.dadi.org/dn_bleak.htm

Here is another source that says that in Indiana, 80 percent of black children are born out of wedlock.

http://blackamericans.com/blogs/news/archive/2008/01/25/about-80-of-black-babies-are-born-to-unwed-moms.aspx

the scholars are united that most black children are in fact born out of wedlock.
In fact, I dispute no such thing. Here is what the commenter is referring to:

The basic conclusion is that the birth rate for unmarried black women is--and has been--declining. In 1970 the birth rate for unmarried black women was 96 per 1,000. In 1980, it was 87.9. In 2005 it was 60.6. There is a huge spike in the late 1980s, but the overall trend is clear--*the birth rate for unmarried black women has been declining for almost 40 years.*

Something else that should add some context to that 70 percent figure which we all love. The birth rate for married black women has declined way more for married black women than it has for married white women.  Also, the birth rate for unmarried women overall is on the increase, but that seems to be being driven by an increase among white and Hispanic women. It's also worth noting that the rate for unmarried black women is still waaayyyy higher than the rate for white women, while lower than the rate for Hispanic women. 

I was not a statistics major in college. If anyone wants to debunk these or add context, I'm totally open.

The data to support this can be found here and here. In other words, no one disputes that 70 percent of black babies are born out of wedlock--or maybe they do, I never have. What we dispute are the reasons why. One notion that's gained quite a bit of currency is that over the last 40 years, black mothers have, for whatever reason, decided that they'd much rather be single mothers. But the facts don't back this up. As the data shows unmarried black women *are having less, not more, kids then they were having 40 years ago.* Furthermore, the number of unmarried black women having kids is declining, while the number of unmarried women--overall--having babies is increasing. From the report:

In 1970 the rate for unmarried black women, 96 per 1,000, was nearly 7 times the rate for unmarried white women, 14. By 1998 this differential was just under 2; the rate for black women fell to 73 whereas the rate for white women rose to 38 per l,000.

The rate for unmarried white women more than doubled from 18 per 1,000 in 1980 to 38 in 1994, and has since changed little (38 in 1998). (The rate for non-Hispanic white women has also changed little since 1994; it was 28 in 1998.) In contrast, the rate for unmarried black
women increased about 12 percent from 81 in 1980 to 91 in 1989, and has declined steadily since, by 19 percent, to 73 per 1,000 in 1998 (figure 8 and table 3). 

Rates for unmarried Hispanic women are available only since1990. The rate was highest in 1994, at 101 per 1,000, and has dropped11 percent since (figure 8, table 3). The birth rate for unmarried Hispanic women is the highest of any race or ethnicity group; this is consistent with the overall fertility patterns for Hispanic women (2, 4).
Now, you can argue, that double is still too high. What you can't argue is for any sort of "moral decline."


How can it be true that unmarried black women are having less kids, and yet the number of black babies born out of wedlock is 70 percent? Well, that question only looks at half the equation it never asks, "What is the behavior of married black women?"


*Birth rates for married black women have declined even more than rates for unmarried black women and are now quite similar (tables 3 and 8). As a result, the proportion of births to unmarried black women remains high, 69 percent in 1999.* Birth rates by age for unmarried non-Hispanic white and Hispanic women have generally stabilized or declined during the mid-1990's, while rates for married women have been increasing. Despite this, the proportions of births to unmarried non-Hispanic white and Hispanic women increased during the 1990's.
Birth rates for married black women haven't just declined, they're actually lower than for married white women:

It is important to realize that the "percent of births" is not a birth rate. The birth rate is the number of births for every 1,000 women in a specific category. The last marital birth rates calculated by the National Center for Health Statistics were for 2002. In 2002, the black marital birth rate was 64.9 births for every 1,000 married black women. The white marital birth rate was 88.2 for every 1,000 married white women. The black marital birth rate was 23.3 births less than the white rate. In the past, the black marital birth rate was higher than the white rate. Because there is such a low number of births among married black women, the percent of births to unmarried black women is especially high. 
To summarize--*there is no data to show that the black "illegitimacy" figure of 70 percent has been caused by unmarried black women having more kids than they did in the past.* In fact, the trend is the exact opposite. What is clear is that the behavior of married black women has changed, to the point that married black women are actually having less kids than married white women.

This is why stigmatizing lifestyles is a strategy for neanderthals, why it's always sinful to look past the weeds in your lawn in order to lecture your neighbor. I'll live for the day when all these social conservatives who think that the 70 percent figure is the cause of all that's wrong in black America, start hectoring married black people to have more kids.
The math on Black out of wedlock births


----------



## Asclepias

IM2 said:


> This is for Avery. You say the same thing every time.... Nothing.
> 
> *The math on Black out of wedlock births*
> Ta-Nehisi Coates  Feb 17, 2009
> 
> TNC and others disputed that 7O percent of black children are born out of wedlock. Here is one source that supports that figure.
> 
> _Government statistics reveal that the percentage of all babies born to unwed mothers nationally rose to 32 percent in 1997 from only 5.3 percent in 1960. Among blacks nationally, 69 percent of births were to unwed mothers._
> 
> http://www.dadi.org/dn_bleak.htm
> 
> Here is another source that says that in Indiana, 80 percent of black children are born out of wedlock.
> 
> http://blackamericans.com/blogs/news/archive/2008/01/25/about-80-of-black-babies-are-born-to-unwed-moms.aspx
> 
> the scholars are united that most black children are in fact born out of wedlock.
> In fact, I dispute no such thing. Here is what the commenter is referring to:
> 
> The basic conclusion is that the birth rate for unmarried black women is--and has been--declining. In 1970 the birth rate for unmarried black women was 96 per 1,000. In 1980, it was 87.9. In 2005 it was 60.6. There is a huge spike in the late 1980s, but the overall trend is clear--*the birth rate for unmarried black women has been declining for almost 40 years.*
> 
> Something else that should add some context to that 70 percent figure which we all love. The birth rate for married black women has declined way more for married black women than it has for married white women.  Also, the birth rate for unmarried women overall is on the increase, but that seems to be being driven by an increase among white and Hispanic women. It's also worth noting that the rate for unmarried black women is still waaayyyy higher than the rate for white women, while lower than the rate for Hispanic women.
> 
> I was not a statistics major in college. If anyone wants to debunk these or add context, I'm totally open.
> 
> The data to support this can be found here and here. In other words, no one disputes that 70 percent of black babies are born out of wedlock--or maybe they do, I never have. What we dispute are the reasons why. One notion that's gained quite a bit of currency is that over the last 40 years, black mothers have, for whatever reason, decided that they'd much rather be single mothers. But the facts don't back this up. As the data shows unmarried black women *are having less, not more, kids then they were having 40 years ago.* Furthermore, the number of unmarried black women having kids is declining, while the number of unmarried women--overall--having babies is increasing. From the report:
> 
> In 1970 the rate for unmarried black women, 96 per 1,000, was nearly 7 times the rate for unmarried white women, 14. By 1998 this differential was just under 2; the rate for black women fell to 73 whereas the rate for white women rose to 38 per l,000.
> 
> The rate for unmarried white women more than doubled from 18 per 1,000 in 1980 to 38 in 1994, and has since changed little (38 in 1998). (The rate for non-Hispanic white women has also changed little since 1994; it was 28 in 1998.) In contrast, the rate for unmarried black
> women increased about 12 percent from 81 in 1980 to 91 in 1989, and has declined steadily since, by 19 percent, to 73 per 1,000 in 1998 (figure 8 and table 3).
> 
> Rates for unmarried Hispanic women are available only since1990. The rate was highest in 1994, at 101 per 1,000, and has dropped11 percent since (figure 8, table 3). The birth rate for unmarried Hispanic women is the highest of any race or ethnicity group; this is consistent with the overall fertility patterns for Hispanic women (2, 4).
> Now, you can argue, that double is still too high. What you can't argue is for any sort of "moral decline."
> 
> 
> How can it be true that unmarried black women are having less kids, and yet the number of black babies born out of wedlock is 70 percent? Well, that question only looks at half the equation it never asks, "What is the behavior of married black women?"
> 
> 
> *Birth rates for married black women have declined even more than rates for unmarried black women and are now quite similar (tables 3 and 8). As a result, the proportion of births to unmarried black women remains high, 69 percent in 1999.* Birth rates by age for unmarried non-Hispanic white and Hispanic women have generally stabilized or declined during the mid-1990's, while rates for married women have been increasing. Despite this, the proportions of births to unmarried non-Hispanic white and Hispanic women increased during the 1990's.
> Birth rates for married black women haven't just declined, they're actually lower than for married white women:
> 
> It is important to realize that the "percent of births" is not a birth rate. The birth rate is the number of births for every 1,000 women in a specific category. The last marital birth rates calculated by the National Center for Health Statistics were for 2002. In 2002, the black marital birth rate was 64.9 births for every 1,000 married black women. The white marital birth rate was 88.2 for every 1,000 married white women. The black marital birth rate was 23.3 births less than the white rate. In the past, the black marital birth rate was higher than the white rate. Because there is such a low number of births among married black women, the percent of births to unmarried black women is especially high.
> To summarize--*there is no data to show that the black "illegitimacy" figure of 70 percent has been caused by unmarried black women having more kids than they did in the past.* In fact, the trend is the exact opposite. What is clear is that the behavior of married black women has changed, to the point that married black women are actually having less kids than married white women.
> 
> This is why stigmatizing lifestyles is a strategy for neanderthals, why it's always sinful to look past the weeds in your lawn in order to lecture your neighbor. I'll live for the day when all these social conservatives who think that the 70 percent figure is the cause of all that's wrong in black America, start hectoring married black people to have more kids.
> The math on Black out of wedlock births


The thing I like about the out of wedlock stat is that there is an assumption that the father doest live with the child because they are not married. Even if the father doesnt live with the child there is an assumption he doesnt care for the child. Mind you this is only when the father is Black that these assumptions are made.


----------



## MizMolly

Asclepias said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is for Avery. You say the same thing every time.... Nothing.
> 
> *The math on Black out of wedlock births*
> Ta-Nehisi Coates  Feb 17, 2009
> 
> TNC and others disputed that 7O percent of black children are born out of wedlock. Here is one source that supports that figure.
> 
> _Government statistics reveal that the percentage of all babies born to unwed mothers nationally rose to 32 percent in 1997 from only 5.3 percent in 1960. Among blacks nationally, 69 percent of births were to unwed mothers._
> 
> http://www.dadi.org/dn_bleak.htm
> 
> Here is another source that says that in Indiana, 80 percent of black children are born out of wedlock.
> 
> http://blackamericans.com/blogs/news/archive/2008/01/25/about-80-of-black-babies-are-born-to-unwed-moms.aspx
> 
> the scholars are united that most black children are in fact born out of wedlock.
> In fact, I dispute no such thing. Here is what the commenter is referring to:
> 
> The basic conclusion is that the birth rate for unmarried black women is--and has been--declining. In 1970 the birth rate for unmarried black women was 96 per 1,000. In 1980, it was 87.9. In 2005 it was 60.6. There is a huge spike in the late 1980s, but the overall trend is clear--*the birth rate for unmarried black women has been declining for almost 40 years.*
> 
> Something else that should add some context to that 70 percent figure which we all love. The birth rate for married black women has declined way more for married black women than it has for married white women.  Also, the birth rate for unmarried women overall is on the increase, but that seems to be being driven by an increase among white and Hispanic women. It's also worth noting that the rate for unmarried black women is still waaayyyy higher than the rate for white women, while lower than the rate for Hispanic women.
> 
> I was not a statistics major in college. If anyone wants to debunk these or add context, I'm totally open.
> 
> The data to support this can be found here and here. In other words, no one disputes that 70 percent of black babies are born out of wedlock--or maybe they do, I never have. What we dispute are the reasons why. One notion that's gained quite a bit of currency is that over the last 40 years, black mothers have, for whatever reason, decided that they'd much rather be single mothers. But the facts don't back this up. As the data shows unmarried black women *are having less, not more, kids then they were having 40 years ago.* Furthermore, the number of unmarried black women having kids is declining, while the number of unmarried women--overall--having babies is increasing. From the report:
> 
> In 1970 the rate for unmarried black women, 96 per 1,000, was nearly 7 times the rate for unmarried white women, 14. By 1998 this differential was just under 2; the rate for black women fell to 73 whereas the rate for white women rose to 38 per l,000.
> 
> The rate for unmarried white women more than doubled from 18 per 1,000 in 1980 to 38 in 1994, and has since changed little (38 in 1998). (The rate for non-Hispanic white women has also changed little since 1994; it was 28 in 1998.) In contrast, the rate for unmarried black
> women increased about 12 percent from 81 in 1980 to 91 in 1989, and has declined steadily since, by 19 percent, to 73 per 1,000 in 1998 (figure 8 and table 3).
> 
> Rates for unmarried Hispanic women are available only since1990. The rate was highest in 1994, at 101 per 1,000, and has dropped11 percent since (figure 8, table 3). The birth rate for unmarried Hispanic women is the highest of any race or ethnicity group; this is consistent with the overall fertility patterns for Hispanic women (2, 4).
> Now, you can argue, that double is still too high. What you can't argue is for any sort of "moral decline."
> 
> 
> How can it be true that unmarried black women are having less kids, and yet the number of black babies born out of wedlock is 70 percent? Well, that question only looks at half the equation it never asks, "What is the behavior of married black women?"
> 
> 
> *Birth rates for married black women have declined even more than rates for unmarried black women and are now quite similar (tables 3 and 8). As a result, the proportion of births to unmarried black women remains high, 69 percent in 1999.* Birth rates by age for unmarried non-Hispanic white and Hispanic women have generally stabilized or declined during the mid-1990's, while rates for married women have been increasing. Despite this, the proportions of births to unmarried non-Hispanic white and Hispanic women increased during the 1990's.
> Birth rates for married black women haven't just declined, they're actually lower than for married white women:
> 
> It is important to realize that the "percent of births" is not a birth rate. The birth rate is the number of births for every 1,000 women in a specific category. The last marital birth rates calculated by the National Center for Health Statistics were for 2002. In 2002, the black marital birth rate was 64.9 births for every 1,000 married black women. The white marital birth rate was 88.2 for every 1,000 married white women. The black marital birth rate was 23.3 births less than the white rate. In the past, the black marital birth rate was higher than the white rate. Because there is such a low number of births among married black women, the percent of births to unmarried black women is especially high.
> To summarize--*there is no data to show that the black "illegitimacy" figure of 70 percent has been caused by unmarried black women having more kids than they did in the past.* In fact, the trend is the exact opposite. What is clear is that the behavior of married black women has changed, to the point that married black women are actually having less kids than married white women.
> 
> This is why stigmatizing lifestyles is a strategy for neanderthals, why it's always sinful to look past the weeds in your lawn in order to lecture your neighbor. I'll live for the day when all these social conservatives who think that the 70 percent figure is the cause of all that's wrong in black America, start hectoring married black people to have more kids.
> The math on Black out of wedlock births
> 
> 
> 
> The thing I like about the out of wedlock stat is that there is an assumption that the father doest live with the child because they are not married. Even if the father doesnt live with the child there is an assumption he doesnt care for the child. Mind you this is only when the father is Black that these assumptions are made.
Click to expand...

No, I know plenty of white men who are deadbeat dads.


----------



## Asclepias

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is for Avery. You say the same thing every time.... Nothing.
> 
> *The math on Black out of wedlock births*
> Ta-Nehisi Coates  Feb 17, 2009
> 
> TNC and others disputed that 7O percent of black children are born out of wedlock. Here is one source that supports that figure.
> 
> _Government statistics reveal that the percentage of all babies born to unwed mothers nationally rose to 32 percent in 1997 from only 5.3 percent in 1960. Among blacks nationally, 69 percent of births were to unwed mothers._
> 
> http://www.dadi.org/dn_bleak.htm
> 
> Here is another source that says that in Indiana, 80 percent of black children are born out of wedlock.
> 
> http://blackamericans.com/blogs/news/archive/2008/01/25/about-80-of-black-babies-are-born-to-unwed-moms.aspx
> 
> the scholars are united that most black children are in fact born out of wedlock.
> In fact, I dispute no such thing. Here is what the commenter is referring to:
> 
> The basic conclusion is that the birth rate for unmarried black women is--and has been--declining. In 1970 the birth rate for unmarried black women was 96 per 1,000. In 1980, it was 87.9. In 2005 it was 60.6. There is a huge spike in the late 1980s, but the overall trend is clear--*the birth rate for unmarried black women has been declining for almost 40 years.*
> 
> Something else that should add some context to that 70 percent figure which we all love. The birth rate for married black women has declined way more for married black women than it has for married white women.  Also, the birth rate for unmarried women overall is on the increase, but that seems to be being driven by an increase among white and Hispanic women. It's also worth noting that the rate for unmarried black women is still waaayyyy higher than the rate for white women, while lower than the rate for Hispanic women.
> 
> I was not a statistics major in college. If anyone wants to debunk these or add context, I'm totally open.
> 
> The data to support this can be found here and here. In other words, no one disputes that 70 percent of black babies are born out of wedlock--or maybe they do, I never have. What we dispute are the reasons why. One notion that's gained quite a bit of currency is that over the last 40 years, black mothers have, for whatever reason, decided that they'd much rather be single mothers. But the facts don't back this up. As the data shows unmarried black women *are having less, not more, kids then they were having 40 years ago.* Furthermore, the number of unmarried black women having kids is declining, while the number of unmarried women--overall--having babies is increasing. From the report:
> 
> In 1970 the rate for unmarried black women, 96 per 1,000, was nearly 7 times the rate for unmarried white women, 14. By 1998 this differential was just under 2; the rate for black women fell to 73 whereas the rate for white women rose to 38 per l,000.
> 
> The rate for unmarried white women more than doubled from 18 per 1,000 in 1980 to 38 in 1994, and has since changed little (38 in 1998). (The rate for non-Hispanic white women has also changed little since 1994; it was 28 in 1998.) In contrast, the rate for unmarried black
> women increased about 12 percent from 81 in 1980 to 91 in 1989, and has declined steadily since, by 19 percent, to 73 per 1,000 in 1998 (figure 8 and table 3).
> 
> Rates for unmarried Hispanic women are available only since1990. The rate was highest in 1994, at 101 per 1,000, and has dropped11 percent since (figure 8, table 3). The birth rate for unmarried Hispanic women is the highest of any race or ethnicity group; this is consistent with the overall fertility patterns for Hispanic women (2, 4).
> Now, you can argue, that double is still too high. What you can't argue is for any sort of "moral decline."
> 
> 
> How can it be true that unmarried black women are having less kids, and yet the number of black babies born out of wedlock is 70 percent? Well, that question only looks at half the equation it never asks, "What is the behavior of married black women?"
> 
> 
> *Birth rates for married black women have declined even more than rates for unmarried black women and are now quite similar (tables 3 and 8). As a result, the proportion of births to unmarried black women remains high, 69 percent in 1999.* Birth rates by age for unmarried non-Hispanic white and Hispanic women have generally stabilized or declined during the mid-1990's, while rates for married women have been increasing. Despite this, the proportions of births to unmarried non-Hispanic white and Hispanic women increased during the 1990's.
> Birth rates for married black women haven't just declined, they're actually lower than for married white women:
> 
> It is important to realize that the "percent of births" is not a birth rate. The birth rate is the number of births for every 1,000 women in a specific category. The last marital birth rates calculated by the National Center for Health Statistics were for 2002. In 2002, the black marital birth rate was 64.9 births for every 1,000 married black women. The white marital birth rate was 88.2 for every 1,000 married white women. The black marital birth rate was 23.3 births less than the white rate. In the past, the black marital birth rate was higher than the white rate. Because there is such a low number of births among married black women, the percent of births to unmarried black women is especially high.
> To summarize--*there is no data to show that the black "illegitimacy" figure of 70 percent has been caused by unmarried black women having more kids than they did in the past.* In fact, the trend is the exact opposite. What is clear is that the behavior of married black women has changed, to the point that married black women are actually having less kids than married white women.
> 
> This is why stigmatizing lifestyles is a strategy for neanderthals, why it's always sinful to look past the weeds in your lawn in order to lecture your neighbor. I'll live for the day when all these social conservatives who think that the 70 percent figure is the cause of all that's wrong in black America, start hectoring married black people to have more kids.
> The math on Black out of wedlock births
> 
> 
> 
> The thing I like about the out of wedlock stat is that there is an assumption that the father doest live with the child because they are not married. Even if the father doesnt live with the child there is an assumption he doesnt care for the child. Mind you this is only when the father is Black that these assumptions are made.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I know plenty of white men who are deadbeat dads.
Click to expand...

I do too but that has nothing to do with what I said.


----------



## MizMolly

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is for Avery. You say the same thing every time.... Nothing.
> 
> *The math on Black out of wedlock births*
> Ta-Nehisi Coates  Feb 17, 2009
> 
> TNC and others disputed that 7O percent of black children are born out of wedlock. Here is one source that supports that figure.
> 
> _Government statistics reveal that the percentage of all babies born to unwed mothers nationally rose to 32 percent in 1997 from only 5.3 percent in 1960. Among blacks nationally, 69 percent of births were to unwed mothers._
> 
> http://www.dadi.org/dn_bleak.htm
> 
> Here is another source that says that in Indiana, 80 percent of black children are born out of wedlock.
> 
> http://blackamericans.com/blogs/news/archive/2008/01/25/about-80-of-black-babies-are-born-to-unwed-moms.aspx
> 
> the scholars are united that most black children are in fact born out of wedlock.
> In fact, I dispute no such thing. Here is what the commenter is referring to:
> 
> The basic conclusion is that the birth rate for unmarried black women is--and has been--declining. In 1970 the birth rate for unmarried black women was 96 per 1,000. In 1980, it was 87.9. In 2005 it was 60.6. There is a huge spike in the late 1980s, but the overall trend is clear--*the birth rate for unmarried black women has been declining for almost 40 years.*
> 
> Something else that should add some context to that 70 percent figure which we all love. The birth rate for married black women has declined way more for married black women than it has for married white women.  Also, the birth rate for unmarried women overall is on the increase, but that seems to be being driven by an increase among white and Hispanic women. It's also worth noting that the rate for unmarried black women is still waaayyyy higher than the rate for white women, while lower than the rate for Hispanic women.
> 
> I was not a statistics major in college. If anyone wants to debunk these or add context, I'm totally open.
> 
> The data to support this can be found here and here. In other words, no one disputes that 70 percent of black babies are born out of wedlock--or maybe they do, I never have. What we dispute are the reasons why. One notion that's gained quite a bit of currency is that over the last 40 years, black mothers have, for whatever reason, decided that they'd much rather be single mothers. But the facts don't back this up. As the data shows unmarried black women *are having less, not more, kids then they were having 40 years ago.* Furthermore, the number of unmarried black women having kids is declining, while the number of unmarried women--overall--having babies is increasing. From the report:
> 
> In 1970 the rate for unmarried black women, 96 per 1,000, was nearly 7 times the rate for unmarried white women, 14. By 1998 this differential was just under 2; the rate for black women fell to 73 whereas the rate for white women rose to 38 per l,000.
> 
> The rate for unmarried white women more than doubled from 18 per 1,000 in 1980 to 38 in 1994, and has since changed little (38 in 1998). (The rate for non-Hispanic white women has also changed little since 1994; it was 28 in 1998.) In contrast, the rate for unmarried black
> women increased about 12 percent from 81 in 1980 to 91 in 1989, and has declined steadily since, by 19 percent, to 73 per 1,000 in 1998 (figure 8 and table 3).
> 
> Rates for unmarried Hispanic women are available only since1990. The rate was highest in 1994, at 101 per 1,000, and has dropped11 percent since (figure 8, table 3). The birth rate for unmarried Hispanic women is the highest of any race or ethnicity group; this is consistent with the overall fertility patterns for Hispanic women (2, 4).
> Now, you can argue, that double is still too high. What you can't argue is for any sort of "moral decline."
> 
> 
> How can it be true that unmarried black women are having less kids, and yet the number of black babies born out of wedlock is 70 percent? Well, that question only looks at half the equation it never asks, "What is the behavior of married black women?"
> 
> 
> *Birth rates for married black women have declined even more than rates for unmarried black women and are now quite similar (tables 3 and 8). As a result, the proportion of births to unmarried black women remains high, 69 percent in 1999.* Birth rates by age for unmarried non-Hispanic white and Hispanic women have generally stabilized or declined during the mid-1990's, while rates for married women have been increasing. Despite this, the proportions of births to unmarried non-Hispanic white and Hispanic women increased during the 1990's.
> Birth rates for married black women haven't just declined, they're actually lower than for married white women:
> 
> It is important to realize that the "percent of births" is not a birth rate. The birth rate is the number of births for every 1,000 women in a specific category. The last marital birth rates calculated by the National Center for Health Statistics were for 2002. In 2002, the black marital birth rate was 64.9 births for every 1,000 married black women. The white marital birth rate was 88.2 for every 1,000 married white women. The black marital birth rate was 23.3 births less than the white rate. In the past, the black marital birth rate was higher than the white rate. Because there is such a low number of births among married black women, the percent of births to unmarried black women is especially high.
> To summarize--*there is no data to show that the black "illegitimacy" figure of 70 percent has been caused by unmarried black women having more kids than they did in the past.* In fact, the trend is the exact opposite. What is clear is that the behavior of married black women has changed, to the point that married black women are actually having less kids than married white women.
> 
> This is why stigmatizing lifestyles is a strategy for neanderthals, why it's always sinful to look past the weeds in your lawn in order to lecture your neighbor. I'll live for the day when all these social conservatives who think that the 70 percent figure is the cause of all that's wrong in black America, start hectoring married black people to have more kids.
> The math on Black out of wedlock births
> 
> 
> 
> The thing I like about the out of wedlock stat is that there is an assumption that the father doest live with the child because they are not married. Even if the father doesnt live with the child there is an assumption he doesnt care for the child. Mind you this is only when the father is Black that these assumptions are made.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I know plenty of white men who are deadbeat dads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do too but that has nothing to do with what I said.
Click to expand...

Yes it does. You said the assumptions that a father doesn't care for his children is only made when the father is black. I disagree, there are a lot of white deadbeat dads too.


----------



## Asclepias

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is for Avery. You say the same thing every time.... Nothing.
> 
> *The math on Black out of wedlock births*
> Ta-Nehisi Coates  Feb 17, 2009
> 
> TNC and others disputed that 7O percent of black children are born out of wedlock. Here is one source that supports that figure.
> 
> _Government statistics reveal that the percentage of all babies born to unwed mothers nationally rose to 32 percent in 1997 from only 5.3 percent in 1960. Among blacks nationally, 69 percent of births were to unwed mothers._
> 
> http://www.dadi.org/dn_bleak.htm
> 
> Here is another source that says that in Indiana, 80 percent of black children are born out of wedlock.
> 
> http://blackamericans.com/blogs/news/archive/2008/01/25/about-80-of-black-babies-are-born-to-unwed-moms.aspx
> 
> the scholars are united that most black children are in fact born out of wedlock.
> In fact, I dispute no such thing. Here is what the commenter is referring to:
> 
> The basic conclusion is that the birth rate for unmarried black women is--and has been--declining. In 1970 the birth rate for unmarried black women was 96 per 1,000. In 1980, it was 87.9. In 2005 it was 60.6. There is a huge spike in the late 1980s, but the overall trend is clear--*the birth rate for unmarried black women has been declining for almost 40 years.*
> 
> Something else that should add some context to that 70 percent figure which we all love. The birth rate for married black women has declined way more for married black women than it has for married white women.  Also, the birth rate for unmarried women overall is on the increase, but that seems to be being driven by an increase among white and Hispanic women. It's also worth noting that the rate for unmarried black women is still waaayyyy higher than the rate for white women, while lower than the rate for Hispanic women.
> 
> I was not a statistics major in college. If anyone wants to debunk these or add context, I'm totally open.
> 
> The data to support this can be found here and here. In other words, no one disputes that 70 percent of black babies are born out of wedlock--or maybe they do, I never have. What we dispute are the reasons why. One notion that's gained quite a bit of currency is that over the last 40 years, black mothers have, for whatever reason, decided that they'd much rather be single mothers. But the facts don't back this up. As the data shows unmarried black women *are having less, not more, kids then they were having 40 years ago.* Furthermore, the number of unmarried black women having kids is declining, while the number of unmarried women--overall--having babies is increasing. From the report:
> 
> In 1970 the rate for unmarried black women, 96 per 1,000, was nearly 7 times the rate for unmarried white women, 14. By 1998 this differential was just under 2; the rate for black women fell to 73 whereas the rate for white women rose to 38 per l,000.
> 
> The rate for unmarried white women more than doubled from 18 per 1,000 in 1980 to 38 in 1994, and has since changed little (38 in 1998). (The rate for non-Hispanic white women has also changed little since 1994; it was 28 in 1998.) In contrast, the rate for unmarried black
> women increased about 12 percent from 81 in 1980 to 91 in 1989, and has declined steadily since, by 19 percent, to 73 per 1,000 in 1998 (figure 8 and table 3).
> 
> Rates for unmarried Hispanic women are available only since1990. The rate was highest in 1994, at 101 per 1,000, and has dropped11 percent since (figure 8, table 3). The birth rate for unmarried Hispanic women is the highest of any race or ethnicity group; this is consistent with the overall fertility patterns for Hispanic women (2, 4).
> Now, you can argue, that double is still too high. What you can't argue is for any sort of "moral decline."
> 
> 
> How can it be true that unmarried black women are having less kids, and yet the number of black babies born out of wedlock is 70 percent? Well, that question only looks at half the equation it never asks, "What is the behavior of married black women?"
> 
> 
> *Birth rates for married black women have declined even more than rates for unmarried black women and are now quite similar (tables 3 and 8). As a result, the proportion of births to unmarried black women remains high, 69 percent in 1999.* Birth rates by age for unmarried non-Hispanic white and Hispanic women have generally stabilized or declined during the mid-1990's, while rates for married women have been increasing. Despite this, the proportions of births to unmarried non-Hispanic white and Hispanic women increased during the 1990's.
> Birth rates for married black women haven't just declined, they're actually lower than for married white women:
> 
> It is important to realize that the "percent of births" is not a birth rate. The birth rate is the number of births for every 1,000 women in a specific category. The last marital birth rates calculated by the National Center for Health Statistics were for 2002. In 2002, the black marital birth rate was 64.9 births for every 1,000 married black women. The white marital birth rate was 88.2 for every 1,000 married white women. The black marital birth rate was 23.3 births less than the white rate. In the past, the black marital birth rate was higher than the white rate. Because there is such a low number of births among married black women, the percent of births to unmarried black women is especially high.
> To summarize--*there is no data to show that the black "illegitimacy" figure of 70 percent has been caused by unmarried black women having more kids than they did in the past.* In fact, the trend is the exact opposite. What is clear is that the behavior of married black women has changed, to the point that married black women are actually having less kids than married white women.
> 
> This is why stigmatizing lifestyles is a strategy for neanderthals, why it's always sinful to look past the weeds in your lawn in order to lecture your neighbor. I'll live for the day when all these social conservatives who think that the 70 percent figure is the cause of all that's wrong in black America, start hectoring married black people to have more kids.
> The math on Black out of wedlock births
> 
> 
> 
> The thing I like about the out of wedlock stat is that there is an assumption that the father doest live with the child because they are not married. Even if the father doesnt live with the child there is an assumption he doesnt care for the child. Mind you this is only when the father is Black that these assumptions are made.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I know plenty of white men who are deadbeat dads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do too but that has nothing to do with what I said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it does. You said the assumptions that a father doesn't care for his children is only made when the father is black. I disagree, there are a lot of white deadbeat dads too.
Click to expand...

You disagree.  Whites in general pretend there are no deadbeat white dads. Thats why they try and trot out that stat.  Then they get pissed off when I trot out the stat that says Black men are actually more attentive fathers.


----------



## MizMolly

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is for Avery. You say the same thing every time.... Nothing.
> 
> *The math on Black out of wedlock births*
> Ta-Nehisi Coates  Feb 17, 2009
> 
> TNC and others disputed that 7O percent of black children are born out of wedlock. Here is one source that supports that figure.
> 
> _Government statistics reveal that the percentage of all babies born to unwed mothers nationally rose to 32 percent in 1997 from only 5.3 percent in 1960. Among blacks nationally, 69 percent of births were to unwed mothers._
> 
> http://www.dadi.org/dn_bleak.htm
> 
> Here is another source that says that in Indiana, 80 percent of black children are born out of wedlock.
> 
> http://blackamericans.com/blogs/news/archive/2008/01/25/about-80-of-black-babies-are-born-to-unwed-moms.aspx
> 
> the scholars are united that most black children are in fact born out of wedlock.
> In fact, I dispute no such thing. Here is what the commenter is referring to:
> 
> The basic conclusion is that the birth rate for unmarried black women is--and has been--declining. In 1970 the birth rate for unmarried black women was 96 per 1,000. In 1980, it was 87.9. In 2005 it was 60.6. There is a huge spike in the late 1980s, but the overall trend is clear--*the birth rate for unmarried black women has been declining for almost 40 years.*
> 
> Something else that should add some context to that 70 percent figure which we all love. The birth rate for married black women has declined way more for married black women than it has for married white women.  Also, the birth rate for unmarried women overall is on the increase, but that seems to be being driven by an increase among white and Hispanic women. It's also worth noting that the rate for unmarried black women is still waaayyyy higher than the rate for white women, while lower than the rate for Hispanic women.
> 
> I was not a statistics major in college. If anyone wants to debunk these or add context, I'm totally open.
> 
> The data to support this can be found here and here. In other words, no one disputes that 70 percent of black babies are born out of wedlock--or maybe they do, I never have. What we dispute are the reasons why. One notion that's gained quite a bit of currency is that over the last 40 years, black mothers have, for whatever reason, decided that they'd much rather be single mothers. But the facts don't back this up. As the data shows unmarried black women *are having less, not more, kids then they were having 40 years ago.* Furthermore, the number of unmarried black women having kids is declining, while the number of unmarried women--overall--having babies is increasing. From the report:
> 
> In 1970 the rate for unmarried black women, 96 per 1,000, was nearly 7 times the rate for unmarried white women, 14. By 1998 this differential was just under 2; the rate for black women fell to 73 whereas the rate for white women rose to 38 per l,000.
> 
> The rate for unmarried white women more than doubled from 18 per 1,000 in 1980 to 38 in 1994, and has since changed little (38 in 1998). (The rate for non-Hispanic white women has also changed little since 1994; it was 28 in 1998.) In contrast, the rate for unmarried black
> women increased about 12 percent from 81 in 1980 to 91 in 1989, and has declined steadily since, by 19 percent, to 73 per 1,000 in 1998 (figure 8 and table 3).
> 
> Rates for unmarried Hispanic women are available only since1990. The rate was highest in 1994, at 101 per 1,000, and has dropped11 percent since (figure 8, table 3). The birth rate for unmarried Hispanic women is the highest of any race or ethnicity group; this is consistent with the overall fertility patterns for Hispanic women (2, 4).
> Now, you can argue, that double is still too high. What you can't argue is for any sort of "moral decline."
> 
> 
> How can it be true that unmarried black women are having less kids, and yet the number of black babies born out of wedlock is 70 percent? Well, that question only looks at half the equation it never asks, "What is the behavior of married black women?"
> 
> 
> *Birth rates for married black women have declined even more than rates for unmarried black women and are now quite similar (tables 3 and 8). As a result, the proportion of births to unmarried black women remains high, 69 percent in 1999.* Birth rates by age for unmarried non-Hispanic white and Hispanic women have generally stabilized or declined during the mid-1990's, while rates for married women have been increasing. Despite this, the proportions of births to unmarried non-Hispanic white and Hispanic women increased during the 1990's.
> Birth rates for married black women haven't just declined, they're actually lower than for married white women:
> 
> It is important to realize that the "percent of births" is not a birth rate. The birth rate is the number of births for every 1,000 women in a specific category. The last marital birth rates calculated by the National Center for Health Statistics were for 2002. In 2002, the black marital birth rate was 64.9 births for every 1,000 married black women. The white marital birth rate was 88.2 for every 1,000 married white women. The black marital birth rate was 23.3 births less than the white rate. In the past, the black marital birth rate was higher than the white rate. Because there is such a low number of births among married black women, the percent of births to unmarried black women is especially high.
> To summarize--*there is no data to show that the black "illegitimacy" figure of 70 percent has been caused by unmarried black women having more kids than they did in the past.* In fact, the trend is the exact opposite. What is clear is that the behavior of married black women has changed, to the point that married black women are actually having less kids than married white women.
> 
> This is why stigmatizing lifestyles is a strategy for neanderthals, why it's always sinful to look past the weeds in your lawn in order to lecture your neighbor. I'll live for the day when all these social conservatives who think that the 70 percent figure is the cause of all that's wrong in black America, start hectoring married black people to have more kids.
> The math on Black out of wedlock births
> 
> 
> 
> The thing I like about the out of wedlock stat is that there is an assumption that the father doest live with the child because they are not married. Even if the father doesnt live with the child there is an assumption he doesnt care for the child. Mind you this is only when the father is Black that these assumptions are made.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I know plenty of white men who are deadbeat dads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do too but that has nothing to do with what I said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it does. You said the assumptions that a father doesn't care for his children is only made when the father is black. I disagree, there are a lot of white deadbeat dads too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You disagree.  Whites in general pretend there are no deadbeat white dads. Thats why they try and trot out that stat.  Then they get pissed off when I trot out the stat that says Black men are actually more attentive fathers.
Click to expand...

I KNOW there are deadbeat white dads. two of my sisters married assholes who left and didnt take care of their kids. I don't care what color a man or woman is, take care of your kids.


----------



## Asclepias

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thing I like about the out of wedlock stat is that there is an assumption that the father doest live with the child because they are not married. Even if the father doesnt live with the child there is an assumption he doesnt care for the child. Mind you this is only when the father is Black that these assumptions are made.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I know plenty of white men who are deadbeat dads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do too but that has nothing to do with what I said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it does. You said the assumptions that a father doesn't care for his children is only made when the father is black. I disagree, there are a lot of white deadbeat dads too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You disagree.  Whites in general pretend there are no deadbeat white dads. Thats why they try and trot out that stat.  Then they get pissed off when I trot out the stat that says Black men are actually more attentive fathers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I KNOW there are deadbeat white dads. two of my sisters married assholes who left and didnt take care of their kids. I don't care what color a man or woman is, take care of your kids.
Click to expand...

You may know but you dont make up the rest of the white population.  My point is that whites always use the "out of wedlock" argument as if not being married makes you a deadbeat father.


----------



## MizMolly

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I know plenty of white men who are deadbeat dads.
> 
> 
> 
> I do too but that has nothing to do with what I said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it does. You said the assumptions that a father doesn't care for his children is only made when the father is black. I disagree, there are a lot of white deadbeat dads too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You disagree.  Whites in general pretend there are no deadbeat white dads. Thats why they try and trot out that stat.  Then they get pissed off when I trot out the stat that says Black men are actually more attentive fathers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I KNOW there are deadbeat white dads. two of my sisters married assholes who left and didnt take care of their kids. I don't care what color a man or woman is, take care of your kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You may know but you dont make up the rest of the white population.  My point is that whites always use the "out of wedlock" argument as if not being married makes you a deadbeat father.
Click to expand...

All the whites I know feel the way I do, except for the deadbeats.


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your hatred seethes through your post, just thought you'd like to know. I'm not trying to change you, I don't care about that, I just wanted you to know how you come off, like a total white hating racist. Now why should anyone take anything you rant about seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a white racist, how I come off to you is what you deserve to get. Again, your attempts at tone policing is not going to stop anything. It doesn't matter how it's presented, because you'll say the same thing about how people hate all whites. That's your built in excuse so you can deny the truth. So how long are we going to wait for you to man up and explain why blacks could possibly be mad at whites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dunno why blacks would be mad at whites. We brought you over, freed you, gave you equal rights, you can go for the "American Dream"... Compared to Africa, you have it really good here. So why ARE you so mad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you read what you posted? Are you serious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone went through hard times, even whites, to make it in America, and to make America what it is today. You just want to bitch at history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not how it happened. I know you have to lie to yourself, but you need to just lie to yourself and stop trying to tell me how your lie is the way things are.
Click to expand...

So you're saying that only black people had a tough time in America since the pilgrims first came here? Is that your final answer?


----------

